# Daniel Bryan Discussion Thread V YES! YES! YES! YES! YES!



## Bushmaster

1st post :yes

Amazing win, a shame it was on the same Mania that Taker lost. Not sure what Mania will be remembered for, DB finally overcoming the Authority or Taker finally losing.


----------



## Sarcasm1

A new era!!


----------



## Catsaregreat

YESTLEMANIA!!!!


----------



## Beverage

Congratz to Daniel bryan for a finally winning the WWE WHC!


----------



## InsaneHeadTrauma

Get ready for this title reign to go nowhere people.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan Danielson just carried Wrestlemania. THINK ABOUT THAT. Performer of the night and 2 best matches. It's so gratifying to see him accomplish this. WWE finally did right by him after the Rumble debacle. He is the man right now.


----------



## BrownianMotion

I love Bryan, but after tonight my love for Brock supersedes that. I want Brock to beat him and get a 2 year title reign.


----------



## fathergll

While I'm sure part of CM Punk is happy for him, another part of him has got to be eaten up with jealousy because Bryan now accomplished the one goal left that Punk had left on his bucket list. I think no doubt Punk views himself easily over Bryan overall(for good reason as his mic skills are far superior) but Bryan had the luck of not having to compete with being second fiddle to Cena vs Rock headling Wrestlemania 2 years in a row during his peak which is what screwed punk over.. 



Now that Bryan reached the top of the mountain where does he go? Can he rely on a simple 3 letter word to carry him in 2014? This is going to test his real ability.....


----------



## deepelemblues

if bryan's real ability hasn't been tested before now, professional wrestling must be way easier than i thought


----------



## The Steven Seagal

I can't stand Daniel Bryan, but i am happy for the guy either way. Happy for all of you guys too  it was a great mania


----------



## Vyer

Yes! Yes! Yes! 
Still happy!


----------



## THANOS

SVET thanks for posting this since I couldn't , stupid thread creation ban on people!


----------



## charlesxo

Revived that jaded crowd. :banderas

Hopefully Bryan vs Lesnar in the near future :mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Cool Suff, really broke barriers, and really shut me up and my doubts. I legit LOLed at him winning the title at MANIA in the ME, and closing the show. He said he wanted to do, and worked hard and did. :clap you can't fault DB in any way.


----------



## Dub

SoupBro said:


> 1st post :yes
> 
> Amazing win, a shame it was on the same Mania that Taker lost. Not sure what Mania will be remembered for, DB finally overcoming the Authority or Taker finally losing.


It can be remembered for multiple things, its not hard to do that.


----------



## Bushmaster

If Punk never left Bryan would have been fighting Sheamus. Thank you Punk, you are truly the Best in the World :clap

It can Dub but when you first think of Mania XXX the streak ending might be the first thing to come to mind. Would have been better if Bryan's moment was the 1st. Hell, the PPV is over and i'm still thinking about Taker's loss rather than Bryan's win.


----------



## Happenstan

BrownianMotion said:


> I love Bryan, but after tonight my love for Brock supersedes that. I want Brock to beat him and get a 2 year title reign.


Brock isn't gonna be here past this time next year let alone 2.





SoupBro said:


> If Punk never left Bryan would have been fighting Sheamus. Thank you Punk, you are truly the Best in the World :clap
> 
> It can Dub but when you first think of Mania XXX the streak ending might be the first thing to come to mind. Would have been better if Bryan's moment was the 1st. Hell, the PPV is over and i'm still thinking about Taker's loss rather than Bryan's win.


Actually I'm pretty sure that was disproven. Still Bryan wouldn't have done double duty if Punk were around. I figure Punk would have got the title match 3-way and Bryan/HHH would have taken place as it did though much later in the card.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Taker era ends, the era of Daniel Bryan begins. It's the circle of life.


----------



## Dub

SoupBro said:


> If Punk never left Bryan would have been fighting Sheamus. Thank you Punk, you are truly the Best in the World :clap
> 
> It can Dub but when you first think of Mania XXX the streak ending might be the first thing to come to mind. Would have been better if Bryan's moment was the 1st. Hell, the PPV is over and i'm still thinking about Taker's loss rather than Bryan's win.


Well you hate taker so your comment is invalid.


----------



## Bushmaster

OG Dub said:


> Well you hate taker so your comment is invalid.


Show me one post where i have said i hate Taker?


----------



## LKRocks

We're getting Brock/Bryan. It'll be Brock/Batista at SummerSlam, and Brock/Bryan at WM31. Mark my words.


----------



## checkcola

The drama was amazing, thought that the WrestleMania was amazing, so many highs and lows, didn't feel corporate and Bryan finally doing it against all odds.


----------



## Osize10

IDONTSHIV said:


> Taker era ends, the era of Daniel Bryan begins. *It's the circle of life.*


NAYABENZAAAAAAAAAAA GABCHICHICABAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA ZUUUUUUUUUUUUUUBENYALA


----------



## Born of Osiris

That main event almost made me get heart attack.

So many fucking emotions man.

Is there anyway I could see the replay? The network probably won't have it until next month and downloadig takes fucking forever.


----------



## NastyYaffa

THE AMERICAN DRAGON RISES!


----------



## TheGreatBanana

"Lesnar is now the true Goliath and Bryan the true David."

Copy and pasting that.

Anyways they built up that feud so beautifully. Bryan is now the people's champion, he went through months of screwjobs after screwjobs. Then at Wreatlemania 30 he goes on to beat Triple H, Orton and Batista. He made Batista tap and pinned Hunter.

Lesnar just beat the streak in what will be remembered as the most shocking moment in wrestling history. It's like Sammartino losing his 7 year reign in MSG, but far grander. Nothing comes close to that. People were just too shocked to boo Lesnar. Now there's going to be some real legit heat on him in Raw. He broke what was holy, something the fans cherished and wanted to continue. 

Now Lesnar is the true heel he was meant to be, Bryan is the true face. They just go hand in hand. 

I'm very excited to see what they do.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> SVET thanks for posting this since I couldn't , stupid thread creation ban on people!


not a problem, we put quite a bit of work into it so i'm glad it's out there. it's a bit sad that it's getting ignored, but i'm proud of it.


----------



## Osize10

people are legit breaking apart in other threads b/c of Bryan winning. What a GOAT.


----------



## Osize10

SVETV988_fan said:


> not a problem, we put quite a bit of work into it so i'm glad it's out there. it's a bit sad that it's getting ignored, but i'm proud of it.


That write-up was amazing. It needs a movie


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SVETV988_fan said:


> not a problem, we put quite a bit of work into it so i'm glad it's out there. it's a bit sad that it's getting ignored, but i'm proud of it.


I loved it and it is the archive of Daniel Bryan,THE GREATER ONE. :mark:


----------



## Omega_VIK

A new thread for DA G.O.A.T.. :yes


----------



## jacobdaniel

From Brie & Nikki's Twitter:

"I'm sooo proud of my fiancé! Sooo well deserved! Wow! Wish I could of went out to celebrate, but wasn't allowed. Love the #YesMovement"

I was wondering why she didn't come out to celebrate with him. I'm curious as to why his sister and niece were allowed to celebrate with him but not Brie?


----------



## Born of Osiris

SVETV988_fan said:


> not a problem, we put quite a bit of work into it so i'm glad it's out there. it's a bit sad that it's getting ignored, but i'm proud of it.


I read it (Y)
It was great and felt like a real article.

Just one question, what would have happened if Bryan didn't win? :shocked:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Osize10 said:


> people are legit breaking apart in other threads b/c of Bryan winning. What a GOAT.


You're not kidding. Bryan gets a signature night and the haters cant stand it. Grow up children and accept your new Dragon Lord.


----------



## MillionDollarProns

This was the Daniel Bryan Wrestlemania.


----------



## Blade Runner

thanks guys, it was a pleasure making it. soak this night in bryan fans, THIS IS OUR MOMENT.



KuroNeko said:


> I read it (Y)
> It was great and felt like a real article.
> 
> Just one question, what would have happened if Bryan didn't win? :shocked:


we would've been left looking silly as hell with our tribute post.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

"Their ringside huddle shifts, much like The “Yes!” Man’s face, which is slowly changing. The jocular “Goat” starts to resemble an “American Dragon,” as he internally prepares for the battle (or battles) beyond." from his Diary Day 6


----------



## Reaper

SVETV988_fan said:


> we would've been left looking silly as hell with our tribute post.


Haha. That is taking optimism a few steps too far  But it was worth it in the end.


----------



## Davion McCool

Someone pinch me. The American Dragon just...beat HHH, and then Batista and Randy Orton in the main event of the biggest Wrestlemania ever, and one the undisputed combined WWE and World Heavyweight titles, to the biggest crowd reaction in years.

Imagine someone telling you this was going to happen back in 05.

We just need to take a minute and realise what just happened there. Even JOHN FUCKING CENA never had a Wrestlemania moment on that scale.


----------



## Blade Runner

Reaper Jones said:


> Haha. That is taking optimism a few steps too far  But it was worth it in the end.


our optimism was always at an all time high  seriously, if bryan didn't walk out as champion tonight, i might've gotten completely turned off by the product. the WWE came through in the end like i knew they would.


----------



## LKRocks

So, we can safely say that Bryan is the #1 guy now right?


----------



## jacobdaniel

KuroNeko said:


> That main event almost made me get heart attack.
> 
> So many fucking emotions man.
> 
> Is there anyway I could see the replay? The network probably won't have it until next month and downloadig takes fucking forever.


It's already on the network for on-demand viewing.


----------



## MarcioDX99

http://isdanielbryanchampion.com/ Found this


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

I like Bryan, not a huge fan & I find the Yes thing annoying in all honesty - but this is a great payoff for the guy. HHH & his cronies finally got what they deserved, so I'd say it's an all around good ending to the show. Personally I was going for Orton, so I didn't like it. :lol

I'm hoping for some good feuds though, they gave him the strap so they better run with it now.


----------



## TheGreatBanana

Hogan, Austin, Rock opened the show. Bryan closed it. If that isn't putting over someone big I don't know what is.


----------



## rbhayek

Finally the WWE made the right decision, So happy for Bryan.


----------



## Reaper

Am I the only one that got pissed off at the sheer amount of confetti ... like it was wwwaaaayy too much and really interfered with the camera work in the end. I wonder if someone's gonna get fired for that because the WWE is really finicky about what's actually seen on TV and all I got for some parts of it was snow.


----------



## Born of Osiris

jacobdaniel said:


> It's already on the network for on-demand viewing.


Fuck yes :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

may be its me, but i though the yes chants on the victory would have been louder. No? more deafening.


----------



## Osize10

not sure what I'm enjoying more as a distant sidenote to Bryan's win:

1) The streak ruining everyone's night

2) The shield fangirls calling this the worst WM ever

3) Bryan haters annoyed with "Super Bryan"

I don't care if I rub anyone the wrong way. This show was freaking great. Bryan is GOAT


----------



## Therapy

Happy for him. He's not the next Austin, HBK, or Rock but he's one of those guys who 20 years from now fans will say "Dude fucking earned that shit the hard way"..


----------



## DRAGONKNIGHT

So will they take it away like before?

Also that match had all the works in it that made me think of past matches...

1st we had the employee beat the boss...Steve Austin did that...

Then it looked like we were have a Montreal screw job....

Then we had a Mick Foley moment when Daniel got off the stretcher...

I kind of enjoyed it, but I think they are really out of ideas....


----------



## goldigga

Happy for the guy, so fucking deserved, all his hard work payed off.


----------



## NMPunk

LKRocks said:


> So, we can safely say that Bryan is the #1 guy now right?


Probably a transitional guy for reigns and cesaro


----------



## Striketeam

Beatles123 said:


> may be its me, but i though the yes chants on the victory would have been louder. No? more deafening.


It was because of the stadium blocking the sound, there was most likely insanely loud YES chants throughout the building. Don't worry, it will be that and then some tomorrow on Raw.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince is getting involved tomorrow. Someone has to put Steph and HHH in check or the vicious cycle will repeat with HHH trying to strip Bryan. 

Bryan is the man right now. The gap between his overness and everyone else is colossal.


----------



## checkcola

I loved the spot with Triple H, Steph and the crocked ref and how Bryan outwitted them with the no DQ rules.


----------



## KingofKings1281

The thing I find most hilarious is if Cena would have received this kind of god like booking, this place would have imploded. Enjoy the boring, everyone.


----------



## Reaper

DRAGONKNIGHT said:


> So will they take it away like before?
> 
> Also that match had all the works in it that made me think of past matches...
> 
> 1st we had the employee beat the boss...Steve Austin did that...
> 
> Then it looked like we were have a Montreal screw job....
> 
> Then we had a Mick Foley moment when Daniel got off the stretcher...
> 
> I kind of enjoyed it, but I think they are really out of ideas....


I know what you mean. But the fact that they were able to work all of those into a single main event, still make it work and give Bryans' fans at least truly heartstopping moments by itself makes it great. 

Look, no matter what you do in Wrestling at this point it will always be comparable to something that has happened in the past. The idea they live on is gving those kinds of moments to new stars and a new generation of fans. 

WWE really isn't for people who've "seen it all" .. If you've seen it all and expect new stuff every time, then you're probably the one in the wrong now. It's like in the movies. You know that 90% of the movies are no longer original .. but is originality the _only _thing that matters? Nope.


----------



## Reaper

KingofKings1281 said:


> The thing I find most hilarious is if Cena would have received this kind of god like booking, this place would have imploded. Enjoy the boring, everyone.


The thing I find most hilarious is people comparing 1 mania's worth of booking to 8 years worth of booking. 

It's like some people just don't have the ability to contextualize stuff and think that apples are equal to oranges.


----------



## checkcola

KingofKings1281 said:


> The thing I find most hilarious is if Cena would have received this kind of god like booking, this place would have imploded. Enjoy the boring, everyone.


The Cena match sucked, no fault of his own, just Bray being green. Bryan had the two best matches of the night, sooo...


----------



## Gretchen

Main Event was great. Marked out for Bryan, definitely. Glad he got his WM moment.


----------



## Bushmaster

KingofKings1281 said:


> The thing I find most hilarious is if Cena would have received this kind of god like booking, this place would have imploded. Enjoy the boring, everyone.


:ti 

Bryan finally overcomes the odds and is an actual underdog. Cena is built like a beast and has all the accolades and continues to be booked as the underdog.


----------



## KingofKings1281

checkcola said:


> The Cena match sucked, no fault of his own, just Bray being green. Bryan had the two best matches of the night, sooo...


Bryan beat HHH, Batista, and Orton CLEAN without any sort of help. He took a multitude of finishers, had his ass beat so badly that they had him on a stretcher, and then he no sells all of it and wins the belt. I know everyone loves the little guy, but that was hideous booking.


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> Vince is getting involved tomorrow. Someone has to put Steph and HHH in check or the vicious cycle will repeat with HHH trying to strip Bryan.
> 
> Bryan is the man right now. The gap between his overness and everyone else is colossal.


i'm now REALLY looking forward to brock lesnar being appointed the authority's new guy to take out bryan. if they build the feud up long enough, this could do huge ppv buys. lesnar is in a brilliant position right now whether you like that he beat the streak or not. we will truly have a top underdog babyface that fans care about against the monster heel that everyone hates. it will be awesome to see :mark:


----------



## checkcola




----------



## deepelemblues

KingofKings1281 said:


> Bryan beat HHH, Batista, and Orton CLEAN without any sort of help. He took a multitude of finishers, had his ass beat so badly that they had him on a stretcher, and then he no sells all of it and wins the belt. I know everyone loves the little guy, but that was hideous booking.


you realize you just described a good chunk of pro wrestling PPV main events right, the stretcher part is kinda rare but the rest happened and happens all the time


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan match of the night at Rumble. RC was excellent and he got the pop of the night when he kicked out of the RKO. Bryan has the two nest matches at Mania and gets to close a show opened by Hogan, Rock, and Austin. Mania was bookended like this for a reason. The greatest of the past and the man who will lead the new era. Bryan will be over huge on Raw and he is the early frontrunner for wrestler of the year.


----------



## Happenstan

KingofKings1281 said:


> Taker threw Mankind off the top of the cage and Mankind got off the stretcher and came back to continue only to then be choke slammed threw the top of the cage. I know everyone loves the guy, but that was hideous booking.


Fixed.

EDIT: I personally don't believe either was hideous booking BTW.


----------



## vanboxmeer




----------



## Hera

Outside of Brock they gotta start building up some heels for Bryan to go against. No one gives a shit about Haitch, Orton or Batista. That's my main issue. Otherwise it will be interesting to see. Chasing a title is never the same as winning and holding on to it.


----------



## Bushmaster

Watching that amazing promo before the HHH match. One thing I don't and probably won't ever get. HHH screwed Bryan at Summerslam because he wasn't good enough or an A+ player but shouldn't have beating Cena meant that he was indeed an A+ player? I never got the whole feud, sorry if silly. Just thought that beating Cena the guy who made HHH tap out at Mania would mean he is an A+ player.


----------



## Dec_619

Daniel FUCKING Bryan :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes

Had a tear in my eye when Batista tapped.


----------



## Beatles123

GUYS...

WE DID IT.

Just let that sink in...

DAY ONE WE KNEW, AND NOW THEY KNOW TOO!


----------



## The True Believer

KingofKings1281 said:


> Bryan beat HHH, Batista, and Orton CLEAN without any sort of help. He took a multitude of finishers, had his ass beat so badly that they had him on a stretcher, and then he no sells all of it and wins the belt. I know everyone loves the little guy, but that was hideous booking.


Say it with me. COOOOOOOOOOOON. TEEEEEXXXXXXT.

This sort of Superman booking was justified in the eyes of a lot of wrestling fans. Otherwise, he wouldn't have gotten cheered. AT ALL.


----------



## tailhook

The first Triple H v Bryan match was fairly horrid. I was expecting something epic, and it was a lukecold thing only a mark would love. Cena/Wyatt was far better than that thing as it featured a somewhat interesting story and some psychology. The Triple Threat to end the night pretty much saved the event and was decent. Overall, the entire event I'd give a B- for quality.


----------



## Ash Ketchum

I can't wait until Daniel Bryan marks start saying that he's stale and boring.


----------



## Happenstan

tailhook said:


> The first Triple H v Bryan match was fairly horrid. I was expecting something epic, and it was a lukecold thing only a mark would love. Cena/Wyatt was far better than that thing as it featured a somewhat interesting story and some psychology.


:lmao Good one.


----------



## checkcola




----------



## vanboxmeer




----------



## PacoAwesome

As a fan of Daniel Bryan since 2008, I feel awesome. Seeing my favorite wrestler achieving everything his doubters said he couldn't, just brings a smile to my face. They said he'd never make it in WWE, he did. They said he'd never win a title, he did. They said he'd never be a world champion, he did. They said after losing to Sheamus, he would never be back in the main event, he did. They said he'd never main event wrestlemania and never be a top guy, but ladies and gentlemen, he did. Bryan is the true underdog. For the all the people complaining that he was "Super Bryan", he wasn't. He was "I've been screwed over for fucking months, and I'm winning these fucking titles" Daniel Bryan. Unlike Cena, he was booked correctly as an underdog.Up until Wrestlemania, he was always fucked over. Lost to Orton and jobbed for weeks to Bray Wyatt and lost 3 PPVs leading up to WM 30.Yeah he went through some crazy shit tonight, but it had the crowd on their feet. The punishment he took actually made you think at times, he was going to lose. When he got put on the stretcher, I was worried but the crowd kept chanting his name until he got off that stretcher and back to the match. Whine about Taker or Super Bryan, but this was Daniel Bryan's Wrestlemania.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

checkcola said:


>


To think his niece was who his sister was pregnant with during Wrestling Road Diaries.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## p862011

KingofKings1281 said:


> Bryan beat HHH, Batista, and Orton CLEAN without any sort of help. He took a multitude of finishers, had his ass beat so badly that they had him on a stretcher, *and then he no sells all of it and wins the belt*. I know everyone loves the little guy, but that was hideous booking.


ever heard of adrenaline you dumb mark

i just watched an mma fight yesterday and this tough chick had her arm broken and she never showed signs of pain and blocked it out with adrenaline and toughness


----------



## krai999

Ash Ketchum said:


> I can't wait until Daniel Bryan marks start saying that he's stale and boring.


i just don't know how you could hate daniel bryan and like ash ketchum at the same time


----------



## Beatles123

Daniel Bryan ‏@WWEDanielBryan 1h
I only have two words: THANK YOU


No, Bryan...Thank YOU!

:bryan


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

IDONTSHIV said:


>


The WWE title looks photoshopped there, but the WHC title looks proper there. :clap thou


----------



## NMPunk

Hopefully Bryan holds the title until at least night of champions


----------



## #Mark

Man, this is amazingly surreal. I'm so happy for the Dragon. One of the best Main events in years.


----------



## JoMoxRKO

Definitely a great wrestlemania moment seeing him win. The year of Daniel Bryan continues!!


----------



## Vyer

I wonder if they're going to introduce a single belt now.


----------



## Chrome

So nice to see WWE actually pull the trigger on Bryan. Now he better get a nice long run with the belt.


----------



## Redzero

Vyer said:


> I wonder if they're going to introduce a single belt now.


Just look at ^image with two titles... he doing the Yes Chant with the titles is awesome.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

My theory is they will split the belts and try to wear down Bryan by defending them both. I am not averse to him dropping the old WHC title to Cesaro, then defending the WWE title against Brock and vanquishing him.


----------



## Eulonzo

My only issue with his performance last night was that I really wanted him to bring it in terms of intensity and aggressiveness. But I'm not mad about that, 'cause he was selling his arm injury and he was at the HOF, he was probably too tired to do certain things consistently, I'm sure all the boys were tired as fuck for most of this week & weekend.

And another slight issue was I kinda've felt like they over-did it with beating the piss out of Bryan (I'm referencing to the part where Orton & Batista did that double Batista Bomb/Neckbreaker, or "RKO", if you will), and all the other stuff. It's cool, though. It's no different than what HHH/HBK did to Benoit at WM 20 by suplexing him through an announce table to make it a 1 on 1 match and to try to take out the "weak link", or whatever. But regardless, I thought Bryan's win was believable and it didn't seem "superman-like" like some fickle fans are trying to say it was.

And hopefully Orton & Bryan are okay and hopefully all three of them, yes including Batista, got a standing ovation after all of this, because they busted their ass. Especially Bryan, considering all of the shit he's been through over the past 8 months and even before that, and I'm not just talking about the storylines, but the matches, the house shows, PPVs, everything else. He's 100% earned this moment and everyone should be happy for him. And I hope to god they give him a long or semi-long title reign, he deserves more than a "Thank you for everything you've done for us" title reign, ala Christian and Mark Henry, if you can count him.


----------



## Eulonzo

Was the little girl at the end legit his niece, btw? I read a post in here saying that's his sister's daughter. I kinda've wish Brie came out and celebrated with him, as well. Regardless, what a fucking amazing moment and I will probably watch it 1,000 times.

"April 6th, 2014, the night Daniel Bryan's arrived!!" - Michael Cole. :banderas

And seeing that little boy Connor who wished to meet Bryan almost two years ago who was somewhat expected to die, in the front row, was just a tear-jerker.


----------



## iverson19

I'm glad that Connor Michalek the little boy with brain cancer who met Daniel Bryan last year was sitting in the front row


----------



## #Mark

iverson19 said:


> I'm glad that Connor Michalek the little boy with brain cancer who met Daniel Bryan last year was sitting in the front row


Connor the Stone Crusher! Awesome kid. So happy he got to experience this. 

He was at Main Event last week and got hugged by the Bellas:










Glad the WWE takes good care of him. He deserves it.


----------



## p862011

you guys do know bryan is probably gonna drop it to lesnar at summerslam


----------



## Powers of Pain

I knew I was going to be pumped when he won, but man, it was even more incredible than I thought it would be. Such a great WM moment and fair play for to the WWE for actually doing the right thing. 

It was such a OMG moment that it even made me forget about the end of the Streak........at least for a few minutes.

I'm expecting Bryan vs Lesnar to be in the future and i'm pumped for that too. Lesnar is going to be hated like hell at the moment so is the perfect feud for the WWEs new top guy.

Awesome moment. YES YES HELL YEAH


----------



## Happenstan

p862011 said:


> you guys do know bryan is probably gonna drop it to lesnar at summerslam


Why? He'd be more likely to drop it to Batista around then who will be all over media promoting his movie.


----------



## theswayzetrain

he won which is great now what?


----------



## Happenstan

theswayzetrain said:


> he won which is great now what?


Continue the feud with HHH trying to dethrone him with bigger and bigger obstacles....Brock Lesnar for example.


----------



## Beatles123

theswayzetrain said:


> he won which is great now what?


:heyman3 "*BRRRRROOOOCK....LLLLEEEEESNAAAAAAARRRR!*"

And God saw that it was GOAT. :


----------



## theswayzetrain

Happenstan said:


> Continue the feud with HHH trying to dethrone him with bigger and bigger obstacles....Brock Lesnar for example.


OH ya brock lesnar would be good


----------



## Born of Osiris

Brock has one PPV left. How can you start the fued tomorrow or even in June or July if you want him to wrestle at SS.

Unless he does it at ER or Payback.


----------



## Happenstan

KuroNeko said:


> Brock has one PPV left. How can you start the fued tomorrow or even in June or July if you want him to wrestle at SS.
> 
> Unless he does it at ER or Payback.


Well they're kind of in a box here. If they pull the trigger for EC then Brock's ending of the streak lasts only a month (assuming Bryan wins because I don't see Brock doing a bunch of shows required to be champion. Yes, I remember Rock but they had a 2nd champ to pick up slack then. Now not so much. Plus who would they have take the belt off Brock? I can't think of anyone meaningful. Reigns is too green and Batista/Lesnar would go over as well as Orton/Batista would have. So what would be the point then?) and if they put it off until SS it looses some of it's impact. WWE fans have short memories. I'm not sure which way to go.


----------



## Reaper

theswayzetrain said:


> he won which is great now what?


Cesaro at ER for a defence that doesn't bury Cesaro and gives us a potentially early MOTYC.


----------



## Happenstan

Reaper Jones said:


> Cesaro at ER for a defence that doesn't bury Cesaro and gives us a potentially early MOTYC.


2nd MOTY candidate. Bray/Bryan at RR was the 1st IMO.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

The tard rage here when Bryan beats Lesnar clean after Lesnar beating Taker is going to be a sight to see. It's clear they setup Lesnar to lose to Bryan in a title match.


----------



## elo

TakeMyGun said:


> The tard rage here when Bryan beats Lesnar clean after Lesnar beating Taker is going to be a sight to see. It's clear they setup Lesnar to lose to Bryan in a title match.


That would shit all over Taker's legacy pretty hard, can't see it happening. (and it shouldn't)

Lesnar should demand a title shot for Summerslam on RAW saying he's too valuable to appear at any of the "B" class PPV's, until then he'll celebrate ending the streak and turn up when he feels like it to see what's going on etc etc.


----------



## Happenstan

elo said:


> That would shit all over Taker's legacy pretty hard, can't see it happening. (and it shouldn't)
> 
> Lesnar should demand a title shot for Summerslam on RAW saying he's too valuable to appear at any of the "B" class PPV's, until then he'll celebrate ending the streak and turn up when he feels like it to see what's going on etc etc.


I'd put money on a Lesnar/Bryan feud happening some time relatively soon. Brock's done after next Wrestlemania (He seems to want to go back to UFC) and he has very limited dates. No matter what happens I think you're gonna probably feel like Taker's legacy got shat on. That's the price for having a part timer with one foot barely in the door end the Streak IMO.


----------



## #Mark

p862011 said:


> you guys do know bryan is probably gonna drop it to lesnar at summerslam


That's the person I want Bryan to drop the belt to (after a lengthy 4-6 month reign of course). Hype it up as a super ME: the underdog Daniel Bryan against the conqueror of the Streak Brock Lesnar. Bryan drops it in an amazing 35-40 minute battle and moves on to feud with someone else. Lesnar continues his path of destruction until Mania 31 where he loses to a newly crowned top babyface. From there Bryan and said new top babyface will lead the new generation.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

elo said:


> That would shit all over Taker's legacy pretty hard, can't see it happening. (and it shouldn't)
> 
> Lesnar should demand a title shot for Summerslam on RAW saying he's too valuable to appear at any of the "B" class PPV's, until then he'll celebrate ending the streak and turn up when he feels like it to see what's going on etc etc.


Yeah let's have no title matches on PPV's and Live events for 3 months. Good Idea buddy. Lesnar isn't sniffing the title unless it's at Royal Rumble and he gets ready to drop it back to someone at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I could see them doing Brock/Bryan for SS, Orton/Bryan or even HHH/Bryan for ER.

I just don't know what they'll do for Payback and MITB. Those are usually the filler PPV's. 

I think Cesaro will win the MITB so I can't see him getting a title shot. 

Bray Wyatt again maybe? 

They could even revisit the Cena fued if they wanted.

They're really going to have to start building up some heels. I really hope Sheamus turns and has that monster Celtic Warrior gimmick he had before. Him and Bryan would be pretty interesting if it's like that. Bringing up the whole 18 second thing too.


----------



## #Mark

Happenstan said:


> 2nd MOTY candidate. Bray/Bryan at RR was the 1st IMO.


IMO both Bryan matches tonight edge out Bray/Bryan. It is kind of funny that three of the best matches of the year involve Bryan though.


----------



## Night_Vercetti

The main event of WM 30 went from Bootista vs Boreton (BOOOOORING!) to Daniel Bryan beating 3/4 of Evolution and winning the WWE World Heavyweight Champion :bryan

What a ride it has been for this year's Wrestlemania Season!
New People's Champion! :yes :yes :yes
Rise of Cesaro begun!
End of the Streak!
and...


----------



## CM Jewels

Suck that haters/trolls.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan shoud demand a match with Flair to make Evolution's defeat complete. 

I think Bryan is going to beat Lesnar and go on to face Cena at Mania 31. It would be huge, especially if Bryan keeps beating all his opposition.


----------



## Redzero

Bryan vs Orton (and Batista?) at ER - Bryan vs Orton vs Batista at Payback - Bryan vs BORK or Cesaro at SS.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> IMO both Bryan matches tonight edge out Bray/Bryan. It is kind of funny that three of the best matches of the year involve Bryan though.


What it proves is he is damn good and when given the spot on the card that affords you long matches, he will always deliver big.


----------



## Powers of Pain

I'm really interested to see where they go with Bryans booking and feuds now. There may still be some unfinished business with Orton/Batista over the next couple of PPVs and then possibly Lesnar at Summerslam? I just cant see Bryan/Lesnar until then due to Brock's limited schedule and as others have said if they feuded immediately Bryan would have to go over as Lesnar isn't around to defend. And doing that too soon would just shit all over Taker's legacy.

A few people have mentioned Cesaro, but although I think hes getting a big push and rightly so, its going to be as a face so I don't see him in DB's future for now. Turning Seamus heel is one option and id like to see those two feud as putting aside that 18 second match they could have some excellent matches and their styles would go well together.

As for how long DB keeps the title, I see him holding it through the next 1 or 2 PPVs but certainly dropping it before Summerslam. I am not one of those who believe he will hold the title for the rest of the year or even longer. His title matches will be more about the feuds and matches, whether he is champion or challenger. Not about how long his title reign is.

Interesting times though


----------



## NMPunk

He will beat Batista at ER and Payback,Wyatt at MITB,Sheamus at Battleground,Lesnar st SummerSlam ,lose to HHH at Night of Champions with Cesaro cashing in on HHH after the match leading to a Triple Threat HIAC match st HIAC


----------



## Jammy

Triple H vs Bryan was my MOTN by a longshot.

Haitch looked unbelievable.


----------



## apokalypse

is Bryan next Beniot?


----------



## Powers of Pain

NMPunk said:


> He will beat Batista at ER and Payback,Wyatt at MITB,Sheamus at Battleground,Lesnar st SummerSlam ,lose to HHH at Night of Champions with Cesaro cashing in on HHH after the match leading to a Triple Threat HIAC match st HIAC



Bryan isn't winning 5 PPVs in a row. And even with Cesaro getting a well deserved push and probably winning MITB he wont cash in on HHH! HHH may be happy to put DB over at Wrestlemania after an epic match but he certainly isn't going to let Cesaro pin him for the title in a cash in lol. His ego wouldn't allow that!

Its more likely Bryan wins the next 2 or 3 before dropping the title. I could even see him losing it after ER or Payback but he definitely isn't going all the way through Summerslam as champion. Of course he will win it back again and have a more lengthy run in the future but I can see a few title changes over the next 6/7 months.


----------



## Reaper

About the Benoit and Bryan comparison:

Character-wise no. Bryan had a much bigger impact in terms of relateability with the blue collar crowd. He had a bigger heel and a much bigger mountain to climb. 

Personality-wise. No. 

Life-choice-wise. No. 

End of life. Most definitely No. 

I know a lot of people love the idea of comparing Bryan to Benoit, but I personally find the comparisons disgusting and in poor taste. 

For once you people who LOVE to glorify Benoit so much and make these comparisons with OTHER wrestlers stop to think about the two people he murdered. I understand you think it's "fair" to separate the "character" from the "person" ... but I'm sorry .. the Character and Wrestler part of Benoit's life WAS the CAUSE of what he became as a person. 

This is the first and the last time I've commented on Benoit and it's because I'm disgusted with the comparison.


----------



## p862011

Reaper Jones said:


> About the Benoit and Bryan comparison:
> 
> Character-wise no. Bryan had a much bigger impact in terms of relateability with the blue collar crowd. He had a bigger heel and a much bigger mountain to climb.
> 
> Personality-wise. No.
> 
> Life-choice-wise. No.
> 
> End of life. Most definitely No.
> 
> I know a lot of people love the idea of comparing Bryan to Benoit, but I personally find the comparisons disgusting and in poor taste.
> 
> For once you people who LOVE to glorify Benoit so much and make these comparisons with OTHER wrestlers stop to think about the two people he murdered. I understand you think it's "fair" to separate the "character" from the "person" ... but I'm sorry .. the Character and Wrestler part of Benoit's life WAS the CAUSE of what he became as a person.
> 
> This is the first and the last time I've commented on Benoit and it's because I'm disgusted with the comparison.


what benoit had than bryan does'nt is a certain natural toughness he looked like a....................killer:cena6


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reaper Jones said:


> About the Benoit and Bryan comparison:
> 
> Character-wise no. Bryan had a much bigger impact in terms of relateability with the blue collar crowd. He had a bigger heel and a much bigger mountain to climb.
> 
> Personality-wise. No.
> 
> Life-choice-wise. No.
> 
> End of life. Most definitely No.
> 
> I know a lot of people love the idea of comparing Bryan to Benoit, but I personally find the comparisons disgusting and in poor taste.
> 
> For once you people who LOVE to glorify Benoit so much and make these comparisons with OTHER wrestlers stop to think about the two people he murdered. I understand you think it's "fair" to separate the "character" from the "person" ... but I'm sorry .. the Character and Wrestler part of Benoit's life WAS the CAUSE of what he became as a person.
> 
> This is the first and the last time I've commented on Benoit and it's because I'm disgusted with the comparison.


a million times THIS.


----------



## DOPA

I had a tear in my eye watching Bryan win the title this morning. I marked out so fucking hard. Biggest mark out moment in a long long time for me personally. As a long time fan of Bryan, it's so amazing to see him rise to the top in the manner that he has. I'm so happy for guy. Unbelievably happy and really excited to see how his reign goes.


----------



## Eulonzo

apokalypse said:


> is Bryan next Beniot?


I knew I was gonna see this eventually. :lmao I'm surprised I'm not seeing more of this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Day 6 of Bryan's diary. The best one yet. It covers his win and has some great pics.










http://www.wwe.com/shows/wrestlemania/30/daniel-bryan-wrestlemania-diary/day-6-26218433


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan can survive the first segment of Raw tonight, he will establish his longest run with the main title. Over 7 hours later and I am still so hyped. I think Bryan was still champion in the Total Dibas universe and now he has unified the two continuities.


----------



## Reaper

IDONTSHIV said:


> If Bryan can survive the first segment of Raw tonight, he will establish his longest run with the main title. Over 7 hours later and I am still so hyped. I think Bryan was still champion in the Total Dibas universe and now he has unified the two continuities.


"If Bryan survives the first segment" ... Are you afraid that they're going to strip him again?


----------



## Born of Osiris

It really seems like they're pushing Bryan as the "face" of WWE. 

It seems so unrealistic because Cena is always #1but Bryan right now is right behind. Really close.


----------



## radiatedrich

SoupBro said:


> Not sure what Mania will be remembered for, DB finally overcoming the Authority or Taker finally losing.


I think the answer depends on where they go with Bryan in the next few months and whether or not tonight's win is the start of his legacy as a bonafide star or just another transitional title reign.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Remember the Stonecrusher kid?  Awesome!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Reaper Jones said:


> "If Bryan survives the first segment" ... Are you afraid that they're going to strip him again?



I was just kidding there he'll be champ for a while, but something needs to be established that HHH just cant strip him or pull something ridiculous like he wasnt medically cleared for the final match. I'm hoping its Vince. Vince siding with Bryan would be the most surreal moment of an extremely surreal Mania weekend.


----------



## #Mark

For those of you wondering, the furry boots were a nod to Bruiser Brody. Gotta say, I did think it was funny to see an eco-friendly vegan wearing fur boots. I'm sure it was synthetic fur though.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

They gotta make a documentary on him eventually. His story has just been a complete roller-coaster. Hopefully we see it soon.


----------



## LKRocks

COME ON BRYAN COME ON BRYAN, TAP OUT BATISTA! TAP OUT BATISTA! BATISTA'S GONNA TAP! A MIRACLE KING! A MIRACLE KING!

Man, Cole sold that finish so fucking well. The pop when Batista tapped was unbelievable.


----------



## NMPunk

I wonder who Bryan's facing at ER could be any combination of HHH,Batista,or Orton


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan vs HHH in an ER match at the next PPV?


----------



## NMPunk

Srdjan99 said:


> Bryan vs HHH in an ER match at the next PPV?


Bryan vs Batista (possibly Orton added for a triple threat) in a steel cage match


----------



## Duke Silver

What an absolutely perfect, story-book ending. After everything that happened last night, there's a lot that's hard to process. Perhaps none moreso than the conclusion of the show. In the same night that The Streak ended, Bryan Danielson closed WrestleMania 30 as the WWE Champion. That imagery and moment will last a lifetime. Unbelievable.


----------



## Reaper

IDONTSHIV said:


> I was just kidding there he'll be champ for a while, but something needs to be established that HHH just cant strip him or pull something ridiculous like he wasnt medically cleared for the final match. I'm hoping its Vince. Vince siding with Bryan would be the most surreal moment of an extremely surreal Mania weekend.


Well, considering that now Bryan has beaten everyone except Wyatt on his way to the championship, there isn't any other heel they have left to throw at him except him and Lesnar. Given that Lesnar works so little, I'd be surprised if they immediately thrust them into a feud with each other just to take the belt off him. 

I also do want to see the continuation of Wyatt and Cena because at least Wyatt told a fantastic story in the ring .. it was very reminiscent of DC comics and they did a pretty good job of playing it up throughout. Would be a shame to see them drop the superheo vs supervillian thing without turning Cena heel. Maybe they'll revisit this sometime in the future. The "fallen hero" angle for Cena is definitely the best way to turn him heel. 

They will definitely play with the fans' emotions for a bit longer as from last night with Bryan and I felt that there's still some juice left in the Bryan vs Authority storyline. 

I just hope he doesn't fucking turn heel. Man that would be the WORST possible direction they could EVER take. The fans need a few months of a face champion at the very least.


----------



## mpcdude

Man who here had tears in their eyes when Bryan won the championship. Who would have thunk it that the American Dragon would main event a Wrestlemania. Also I am so pumped to see the Bryan documentary on wwe network this week. This is a great week to be a Bryan fan.


----------



## p862011




----------



## The Absolute

Batista and Orton might get a rematch or whatever, but they're old news. Lesnar's coming after the strap next. After beating the streak, seems like the next logical step for him is to come after our boy D-Bry.

*3,000TH POST!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Kalashnikov

I can't even believe I'm saying this, but for once, WWE delivered. Flawless storytelling!


----------



## HBK65

Reaper Jones said:


> Well, considering that now Bryan has beaten everyone except Wyatt on his way to the championship, there isn't any other heel they have left to throw at him except him and Lesnar. Given that Lesnar works so little, I'd be surprised if they immediately thrust them into a feud with each other just to take the belt off him.
> 
> I also do want to see the continuation of Wyatt and Cena because at least Wyatt told a fantastic story in the ring .. it was very reminiscent of DC comics and they did a pretty good job of playing it up throughout. Would be a shame to see them drop the superheo vs supervillian thing without turning Cena heel. Maybe they'll revisit this sometime in the future. The "fallen hero" angle for Cena is definitely the best way to turn him heel.
> 
> They will definitely play with the fans' emotions for a bit longer as from last night with Bryan and I felt that there's still some juice left in the Bryan vs Authority storyline.
> 
> I just hope he doesn't fucking turn heel. Man that would be the WORST possible direction they could EVER take. The fans need a few months of a face champion at the very least.


Yeah, now that they buried the entire top of the roster for him, and hell most of it in one night, who's left for Daniel to wrestle? Oh yeah Brock Lesnar, I guess we're going to get 12 solid matches out of that in the next year. What's he going to do for the rest of the year? :lmao I guess we can look forward to some exciting Rusev cold war matches, they can give him a flag and everything to replace the underdog gimmick. fpalm Honestly, what do they think people are going to buy, he squashed the two top contenders with a bad shoulder after he got up from a stretcher, the guy is a monster, he's untouchable.

Wyatt and Cena will continue to build until Bray straight up sends Cena out in a kayfabe ambulance. They're both great entertainers, at least I can look forward to that feud. Cena is not going heel, not this week, next week, or any week.

Pretty soon Bryan is going to have to make a heel turn, he's pretty much run roughshod over the entire heel roster at this point, what else is left but faces? Divas I guess, but Chyna doesn't wrestle (with clothes on anyway) anymore.


----------



## Headliner

mpcdude said:


> *Man who here had tears in their eyes when Bryan won the championship.* Who would have thunk it that the American Dragon would main event a Wrestlemania. Also I am so pumped to see the Bryan documentary on wwe network this week. This is a great week to be a Bryan fan.


Hopefully nobody.


----------



## rben

*Kinda ironic*

That after months of refusing to elevate Bryan that when they finally do and give the fans what they want, nobody is talking about it because it is far overshadowed by the streak. Shortly McMahon will claim that Bryan winning the title created very little buzz and that will be that


----------



## Robb Stark

Who was that with Bryan at the end? The kid and woman?


----------



## PacoAwesome

Robb Stark said:


> Who was that with Bryan at the end? The kid and woman?


His sister and niece.


----------



## john2201

rben said:


> That after months of refusing to elevate Bryan that when they finally do and give the fans what they want, nobody is talking about it because it is far overshadowed by the streak. Shortly McMahon will claim that Bryan winning the title created very little buzz and that will be that



that's not irony 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Kinda ironic*



rben said:


> That after months of refusing to elevate Bryan that when they finally do and give the fans what they want, nobody is talking about it because it is far overshadowed by the streak. Shortly McMahon will claim that Bryan winning the title created very little buzz and that will be that


Really? If it wasn't for Bryan winning, WM 30 would have been a silent emo crowd still complaining about Taker's streak. Bryan brought that crowd out from the dead with some help from underrated performances by Orton and Batista. The entire stadium exploded when Bryan won unlike any other win I've ever seen in WWE. I think you are really overestimating Taker's streak while underestimating Bryan's popularity.


----------



## rben

you do realize its very likely Batista takes the belt from Bryan in very short order


----------



## checkcola

rben said:


> you do realize its very likely Batista takes the belt from Bryan in very short order


He tapped out. Orton is the one who got protective booking. First to kick out of the knee. Of course, Brock looms as the man who broke the streak.


----------



## Happenstan

HBK65 said:


> Yeah, now that they buried the entire top of the roster for him, and hell most of it in one night, who's left for Daniel to wrestle? Oh yeah Brock Lesnar, I guess we're going to get 12 solid matches out of that in the next year. What's he going to do for the rest of the year?


Seriously? Other than Brock? There are plenty of heels left and they could turn several more. You got your Orton rematch, Batista (Bryan won 1 match and it wasn't even 1 on 1.), Sheamus, Mark Henry, Big Show, Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose, Christian, Jericho, Bray, Del Rio, Cesaro, RVD, Ziggler, Punk (I'd bet a potential feud with Bryan is the thing, maybe the only thing, that draws Punk back for a time), HHH rematch (I'd bank on that 1. HHH loves attention positive or negative and last night probably gave the guy a joygasm), Cena (Punk got multiple good matches/storylines out of him, Bryan definitely will seeing how they are more equal with Bryan holding an actual win over Cena), and hopefully at least 1 match with Misterio assuming the guy can stay healthy enough to put in 1 last feud. Bryan could also elevate some guys left behind like Barrett and Sandow as well.



Each 1 of those people could be feuded with for at least 2-3 months each. If they could prop Punk up for a year and a third with less talent than they have now they will have no problem giving Bryan people to work with. I just hope they don't blow through them all like they did with Punk leaving Bryan (as they did with Punk) with nothing left to do.


----------



## rben

I think tonight they set up the Brock vs Rock match for next mania then Brock goes away for a while like he always does


----------



## Reaper

HBK65 said:


> Yeah, now that they buried the entire top of the roster for him, and hell most of it in one night, who's left for Daniel to wrestle?


This isn't just a Bryan or current storyline issue. This has been a classic WWE problem since like forever. As long as I can remember in all honesty. They make the road to the top so hard that once anyone gets there by fair means, there's nothing left to do because you really don't have many credible threats left to unseat you. There's plenty of guys you can face, but none of them come across as genuinely threatening cuz you've destroyed the top on your way up. 

Almost everyone has benefited and suffered from this and will continue to do so for as long as wrestling exists. 

What they need to be doing now is start working on non-championship feuds and also making the wrestlers and fans start valuing those stories more as well. 

Cena vs Wyatt was a good example that it can indeed be done and they need to do more of that down the road.


----------



## Marrakesh

checkcola said:


> He tapped out. Orton is the one who got protective booking. First to kick out of the knee. Of course, *Brock looms as the man who broke the streak.*


Yep. That did not happen for the sake of it. WWE did what was right at Mania and made the fans happy but they've signaled their intentions in regards to who they want to see get the belt next. Summerslam being the ideal place to make it happen. 

I'm calling it now that Lesnar defeats Bryan and goes on to dominate until WM31 before putting someone like Reigns or Cesaro over in a big way before his contract is up. That isn't necessarily a bad thing as there are a ton of good feuds for Lesnar to have as champion and having Bryan in the upper mid-card after his title run will still bring about fantastic matches anyway. 

I think the limited dates thing can be worked around if Lesnar is willing to accept more responsibility and with WWE showing that much faith in him I'm sure he will be willing to do it for them now.


----------



## Marrakesh

Reaper Jones said:


> This isn't just a Bryan or current storyline issue. This has been a classic WWE problem since like forever. As long as I can remember in all honesty. They make the road to the top so hard that once anyone gets there by fair means, there's nothing left to do because you really don't have many credible threats left to unseat you. There's plenty of guys you can face, but none of them come across as genuinely threatening cuz you've destroyed the top on your way up.
> 
> Almost everyone has benefited and suffered from this and will continue to do so for as long as wrestling exists.
> 
> What they need to be doing now is start working on non-championship feuds and also making the wrestlers and fans start valuing those stories more as well.
> 
> Cena vs Wyatt was a good example that it can indeed be done and they need to do more of that down the road.


Bryan vs Heel Sheamus at Extreme Rules? That would have my interest. 

I don't want to see Bryan/Orton do another match at a PPV. Although I'd love to see that match happen tonight with Orton activating a rematch clause and having the post mania Raw crowd erupt again when Bryan retains.


----------



## Happenstan

Marrakesh said:


> Yep. That did not happen for the sake of it. WWE did what was right at Mania and made the fans happy but they've signaled their intentions in regards to who they want to see get the belt next. Summerslam being the ideal place to make it happen.
> 
> *I'm calling it now that Lesnar defeats Bryan and goes on to dominate until WM31 before putting someone like Reigns or Cesaro over in a big way before his contract is up.* That isn't necessarily a bad thing as there are a ton of good feuds for Lesnar to have as champion and having Bryan in the upper mid-card after his title run will still bring about fantastic matches anyway.
> 
> I think the limited dates thing can be worked around if Lesnar is willing to accept more responsibility and with WWE showing that much faith in him I'm sure he will be willing to do it for them now.



I'll bet you any amount of money that doesn't happen. Lesnar isn't extending his dates and WWE isn't gonna have the WWE World title disappear from SS until the RR. Lesnar is done with wrestling after Mania next year IMO. Wasn't he meeting with Dana White a few months ago? UFC return of some kind?


----------



## rben

Lesnar getting any kind of push is not a good thing. Taker did the admirable thing it was to the wrong guy. Taker needed to give the rub to a Bryan or a Reigns. Not a part timer.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Have some of the people here just started watching wrestling? What does someone do after they've won the title? They defend it. It ain't calculus. As for the underdog thing, Cena held the title for eight months at a time while stil being an underdog. There is active evidence that it can be done. And with Lesnar steamrolling momentum, he can still be booked as the underdog right now.


----------



## tonsgrams

*The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*

We all know how boring long title reigns can be.


----------



## eskymi

*Re: The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*

Well can he at least keep it through tonight. And yes, Orton's long reign was VERY BORING...WORST. CHAMPION. EVER.


----------



## cmiller4642

*Re: The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*

I want to see where they go with it first. They did an amazing job on the storyline "screwing him over" repeatedly. When Batista won the Royal Rumble I seriously thought that they weren't going to do anything with Bryan at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Marrakesh

Happenstan said:


> I'll bet you any amount of money that doesn't happen. Lesnar isn't extending his dates and WWE isn't gonna have the WWE World title disappear from SS until the RR. Lesnar is done with wrestling after Mania next year IMO. Wasn't he meeting with Dana White a few months ago? UFC return of some kind?


Sure, i know WWE's logic can be hard to explain at times but surely this sets up a monster title run at Summerslam and the opportunity to put another superstar over huge next year. 

Meh, this is the same company that was planning to have Bryan face Sheamus in the Mania midcard though until they had no choice. Who knows.


----------



## BlakeGriffinFan32

Absolutely fantastic booking and buildup on WWE's part. Even if not all of this was planned, way for them to keep this whole thing going with the huge payoff. People who wish to criticize WWE for not sticking with a story or dropping it ought to retract their statements after everything that's happened with Daniel Bryan. To think he was jobbed out on NXT, lost the World Heavyweight Championship in 18 seconds and the year before was moved off the card altogether, I never would've imagined him becoming as big as he has and it's definitely one of the greatest moments in WrestleMania history in my opinion.


----------



## Gingguy21

*Re: The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*



eskymi said:


> Well can he at least keep it through tonight. And yes, Orton's long reign was VERY BORING...WORST. CHAMPION. EVER.


Agreed. Orton is outrageously boring anyways though. His character needs some sort of revamp.

As regards to DB and his title reign. He's over at the moment big time! But, I really believe Vince does not think that DB can be the face of the WWE. Although he's much better on the mic, he hasn't got the mic skills needed to be a credible world heavyweight champion, no matter how good he is in the ring.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*



tonsgrams said:


> We all know how boring long title reigns can be.


Yeah that is the thing that worries me. Last thing I want is for Bryan's reign to end up like Punks.


----------



## Happenstan

Marrakesh said:


> Sure, i know WWE's logic can be hard to explain at times but surely this sets up a monster title run at Summerslam and the opportunity to put another superstar over huge next year.
> 
> Meh, this is the same company that was planning to have Bryan face Sheamus in the Mania midcard though until they had no choice. Who knows.


It's not really WWE's decision here. They could very well want to do as you suggest but the problem is Lesnar. That guy never has really given a damn about wrestling. He views wrestling as a pay day only. He loves UFC. He only came back because he couldn't compete in UFC and he wanted to get paid for little work. Don't let his promo fool you. Lesnar doesn't give a care about the WWE World Heavyweight title at all. He damned sure don't want the added responsibility that comes with carrying it.




PacoAwesome said:


> Yeah that is the thing that worries me. Last thing I want is for Bryan's reign to end up like Punks.


Agreed. Anything past 6 months MAX does more harm than good.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan couldnt have been booked stronger last night. I was expecting someone to try and help him,perhaps The Shield, but Bryan overcame the odds all on his own, which is the way it should have been. I like how WWE tied up the loose ends of the story by having Scott Armstrong appear again in the storyline's climax. Sorry WWE, I will never believe you planned this all along. Bryan has now defeated Cena HHH, Orton, Sheamus, and Batista cleanly. I still want him to get a clean victory over Ryback and Big Show because I hated the way they booked Bryan/Big Show on that Raw where Bryan was treated like a gnat. I thohght it was cool to read in his Mania diary about him and Sheamus hugging backstage after the show. It's all come full circle. Now I wish there was some way for him to reclaim the Best in the World moniker.


----------



## Marrakesh

Happenstan said:


> It's not really WWE's decision here. They could very well want to do as you suggest but the problem is Lesnar. That guy never has really given a damn about wrestling. He views wrestling as a pay day only. He loves UFC. He only came back because he couldn't compete in UFC and he wanted to get paid for little work. Don't let his promo fool you. Lesnar doesn't give a care about the WWE World Heavyweight title at all. He damned sure don't want the added responsibility that comes with carrying it.


Yea i know. My thinking is that Lesnar would be more open to working something out with WWE and taking more responsibility after the faith they showed in him last night. 

If reports are to be believed, he accompanied Taker to the hospital last night and he could be seen acknowledging him by winking at him as he was going up the ramp to the back. No one knows what will happen anyways. 

I hope Lesnar decides to work more often though because there are some really high potential feuds he could be involved in as champion.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: The WWE must not give Daniel Bryan anything longer than a 3/4 month title reign.*



tonsgrams said:


> We all know how boring long title reigns can be.


They can also be exciting. It depends on how you book the title reign. JBL had one of the most entertaining title reigns of all time in 2005 and there's a reason for that. Because he was able to make it work and WWE did a good job of booking his title reign.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> For those of you wondering, the furry boots were a nod to Bruiser Brody. Gotta say, I did think it was funny to see an eco-friendly vegan wearing fur boots. I'm sure it was synthetic fur though.


I wonder if Bryan's nod to Bruiser Brody was a subtle anti Carlos Colon statement? Maybe it was a nod to Jimmy Jacobs when he did the Brody gimmick.


----------



## Happenstan

Marrakesh said:


> Yea i know. My thinking is that Lesnar would be more open to working something out with WWE and taking more responsibility after the faith they showed in him last night.
> 
> If reports are to be believed, he accompanied Taker to the hospital last night and he could be seen acknowledging him by winking at him as he was going up the ramp to the back. No one knows what will happen anyways.
> 
> I hope Lesnar decides to work more often though because there are some really high potential feuds he could be involved in as champion.


Yeah, but that is more Taker showing faith in his good friend Brock not WWE. Taker has wanted Brock to end the Streak for years now. If last night was going to be Taker's last match and Brock is still contracted for a year then it was kind of a no-brainer for WWE to go along.




IDONTSHIV said:


> I wonder if Bryan's nod to Bruiser Brody was a subtle anti Carlos Colon statement? Maybe it was a nod to Jimmy Jacobs when he did the Brody gimmick.


I think it's less a nod and more about providing softer kicks to HHH's, Orton's and Batista's heads.


----------



## MrWalsh

Damielson has now reached the top of the mountain
Now the WWE can pretty much force crap on a consistent basis and I'll just have to deal


----------



## checkcola




----------



## Darion1A

*Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*

Let's face it, there was only one moment from last night that will be talked about in years to come and that's the end of the Streak. I'm not a Daniel Bryan fan but I can't help feeling bad for him. This is his first and likely only Wrestlemania moment and nobody is talking about it. Even for his win the fans in the building were still hesitant to cheer. He's got a case of the HHH syndrome. Think about it. Every main event HHH had was overshadowed by something else:

WM 2000 - the Vince heel turn
WM 18 - Rock and Hogan
WM 25 - Taker and HBK

That's what happened to Daniel Bryan. And although I'm not a fan, I just can't help feeling that the build over the past 8 months was for nothing. Yeah Daniel Bryan won but again no one is talking about his win. And I'm sure tonight on RAW Undertaker will close the show with a speech on his retirement


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*



> Even for his win the fans in the building were still hesitant to cheer


... were we watching the same match? 

This mania will be remembered for both moments and not just one. 

If anything, Bryan winning was the ONLY thing that could've come close to sending the fans home happy and outside of the people shitting on the WWE (which I can tell you are a minority) people are generally veeeeery happy with this mania. You can't expect 70,000 people to chant in unison but go through the tapes several times and you'll see that at least 60%-80% of the crowd was firmly behind Bryan. The pop when he won was out of this world. 

Complaining is always easier to do than praising and that's why you tend to think that the unhappy people outnumber the happy ones. That's as far from the truth as you can get.


----------



## RMKelly

*Re: Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*

Heck no. Daniel Bryan had an amazing moment.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan

*Re: Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*

I believe Bryan's moment will be remembered as the moment which truly compensated the streak ending, I mean come on didn't you see the cromd chanting to end the show?

All in all, it was a great night yesterday shocking, predictable and historic!


----------



## Rocky Mark

*Re: Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*

fpalm 

there's no winning with you people..


----------



## squeelbitch

why do i get the feeling that bryan loses the belts at the next ppv?


----------



## Dougwertz

Does anyone else see that they might play an injury for orton as he fell on the monitor and can't compete?


----------



## Darion1A

*Re: Do You Feel Bad for Daniel Bryan?*



Rocky Mark said:


> fpalm
> 
> there's no winning with you people..


Again I'm not a Daniel Bryan fan so his win did nothing for me anyway


----------



## ruderick

Let me get this straight, there are people out there that think the streak ending last night is somehow bad for Bryan?

What.

Last night was a very good and entertaining PPV. One of the best for a number of years. The reason it was so good was that WWE actually got most of it right and booked a very good show. From the opening segment, to the Bryan/HHH match, to Cesaro winning and dumping Show, to Cena/Wyatt(not the outcome I wanted but there you go), to the streak ending to the main event of the PPV. This is how Wrestlemania used to be.

People will be talking about this show for years for Mania 30. Not just because the Streak ended. Personally I think the Hogan/Rock/Austin segment was even bigger than that. 

As for Bryan. WWE booked him to perfection last night and he had the two best matches on the show. 

It was very good. He starts his reign as champion in an excellent position.

This is the first time for years that I think Cena is slowly going to be phased out or became slightly less important. Not just because of Bryan, but because of what is coming through and Cena's star starting to wane.


----------



## PacoAwesome

ruderick said:


> Let me get this straight, there are people out there that think the streak ending last night is somehow bad for Bryan?
> 
> What.
> 
> Last night was a very good and entertaining PPV. One of the best for a number of years. The reason it was so good was that WWE actually got most of it right and booked a very good show. From the opening segment, to the Bryan/HHH match, to Cesaro winning and dumping Show, to Cena/Wyatt(not the outcome I wanted but there you go), to the streak ending to the main event of the PPV. This is how Wrestlemania used to be.
> 
> People will be talking about this show for years for Mania 30. Not just because the Streak ended. Personally I think the Hogan/Rock/Austin segment was even bigger than that.
> 
> As for Bryan. WWE booked him to perfection last night and he had the two best matches on the show.
> 
> It was very good. He starts his reign as champion in an excellent position.
> 
> This is the first time for years that I think Cena is slowly going to be phased out or became slightly less important. Not just because of Bryan, but because of what is coming through and Cena's star starting to wane.


This. If anything, Taker losing showed how big Bryan actually is. If Bryan wasn't in the main event and didn't win, this would have been the most depressing WM ever. After Taker lost, the crowd was dead, completely buried. Divas match came on, crowd gave no fucks. Orton came out, crowd gave no fucks. Batista came out, got a few boos but still no fucks given. Then Bryan came out, and just like that , life was breathed back into the crowd. Throughout the match, the crowd became livelier and livelier, feeding off of Bryan's energy and the excitement of the match. Then Bryan won and the place just fucking exploded and it's like nothing bad ever happened. Bryan's win was the perfect foil to Taker's lost. Like I said before, a legend falls, but a new star rises.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The anti-Bryan brigade are grasping at straws. Winning and saving the show wasnt good for him. He wint last a month as champion. Everyone will turn on him. I have trouble taking these opinions seriously when they are mostly coming from people who have never liked him and said he would never ascend to the top, let alone headline a historic Mania and send a crowd home hppy that flatlined just a half hour before his final appearance. You guys have been so consistently wrong, why should anyone assign any credibility to you now? Bryan gave a signature performance against three WWE icons and saved the show. Your opinion is invalid.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Interesting tidbit: Orton is the first and only person to have kicked out of the running knee. Something even HHH didn't do (which kinda shocked me.)


----------



## Reaper

BrownianMotion said:


> Interesting tidbit: Orton is the first and only person to have kicked out of the running knee. Something even HHH didn't do (which kinda shocked me.)


Well, it can be argued that there was plenty of time between taking the knee with Batista tossing Bryan out of the ring and then covering him. 

But you're right. This is the first instance of someone kicking out of Bryan's knee. They're probably not going to play it up ... But I do expect them to do something with the fact that Orton didn't eat the pin. They have to. 

However, I'm curious to see where Batista goes from here .. he did tap like a bitch and that's not good for his character at all.


----------



## admiremyclone

I'm not understanding these people who said Bryan's moment wasn't as big/crowd wasn't as good due to the ending of the streak earlier. They must have been watching a different show than what I saw...

I saw a totally dead crowd start to come alive and then once Bryan had disposed of Triple H the crowd really woke up. After the sick table spot they grew louder and louder and by the end they were nuclear. The pop when Bryan made Batista tap was on par with (if not BIGGER) than the pop when Rock beat Cena two years ago. It was a massive moment! 

Daniel Bryan brought a dead crowd back to life and got them 100% in his corner again. It was miraculous.


----------



## LKRocks

Man, I just rewatched the match. The pop when Batista tapped was insane. Props to all three guys. Truly a great Wrestlemania moment.


----------



## Xist2inspire

ruderick said:


> Let me get this straight, there are people out there that think the streak ending last night is somehow bad for Bryan?
> 
> What.
> 
> Last night was a very good and entertaining PPV. One of the best for a number of years. The reason it was so good was that WWE actually got most of it right and booked a very good show. From the opening segment, to the Bryan/HHH match, to Cesaro winning and dumping Show, to Cena/Wyatt(not the outcome I wanted but there you go), to the streak ending to the main event of the PPV. This is how Wrestlemania used to be.
> 
> People will be talking about this show for years for Mania 30. Not just because the Streak ended. Personally I think the Hogan/Rock/Austin segment was even bigger than that.
> 
> As for Bryan. WWE booked him to perfection last night and he had the two best matches on the show.
> 
> It was very good. He starts his reign as champion in an excellent position.
> 
> This is the first time for years that I think Cena is slowly going to be phased out or became slightly less important. Not just because of Bryan, but because of what is coming through and Cena's star starting to wane.


Look. I understand that Bryan finally got his moment, and that's a very good thing. But if you don't think that Taker's loss has dulled that a bit, then you're a bit delusional or extremely positive. Bryan doesn't have 10+ threads, right now, related to the participants and outcome of his match. Taker does. Bryan's win is not trending on Twitter. Taker's loss is. The majority of people aren't anticipating how Bryan's title reign will unfold. They're anticipating Lesnar's. Why? Because he beat Taker.

Bryan is the very first legit star I have seen WWE make on the grandest stage of them all. I'm beyond happy that he's champ, and I look forward to the potential of a new era. But I'm not crazy enough to claim that his win was a bigger deal than Taker's loss, not when people are still having heated discussions about Taker/Lesnar on this very forum, while Bryan actually had more threads about him when he was chasing the title. That's just a silly claim to make.


----------



## Wynter

That POP!!! Bryan will receive tonight is going to have me like









:lol I am _so _ready for tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

WynterWarm12 said:


> That POP!!! Bryan will receive tonight is going to have me like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol I am _so _ready for tonight :mark: :mark: :mark:


:lmao I thought that was me when Bryan won, for a second there.


----------



## Jatt Kidd

Thank you CM Punk.


----------



## Smoogle

for anyone who was saying they barely saw any fans going nuts for yes....uhh..look at this amazing moment


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So for the Punk conspiracy theorists. Was Mania booked as a slap in Phil's face? Bryan beats HHH clean and main events Mania. Both are accomplishments that Punk lacks. Brock ends the streak, therefore Phil was he last victim. Could this be them taunting Phil from afar? I dont know, all I know is Mania was great and today is a glorious day to be a Bryan fan.


----------



## Onehitwonder

Xist2inspire said:


> Look. I understand that Bryan finally got his moment, and that's a very good thing. But if you don't think that Taker's loss has dulled that a bit, then you're a bit delusional or extremely positive. Bryan doesn't have 10+ threads, right now, related to the participants and outcome of his match. Taker does. Bryan's win is not trending on Twitter. Taker's loss is. The majority of people aren't anticipating how Bryan's title reign will unfold. They're anticipating Lesnar's. Why? Because he beat Taker.
> 
> Bryan is the very first legit star I have seen WWE make on the grandest stage of them all. I'm beyond happy that he's champ, and I look forward to the potential of a new era. But I'm not crazy enough to claim that his win was a bigger deal than Taker's loss, not when people are still having heated discussions about Taker/Lesnar on this very forum, while Bryan actually had more threads about him when he was chasing the title. That's just a silly claim to make.


Hmm maybe Bryan doesnt have 10+ threads, because they are all merged to this when they are made.  Besides what is there to discuss. The arguments to be made are the same we have seen in this forum for the past 9 months. We can only wait and see what the future brings now. It doesnt mean people care less about Bryan winning than Taker losing.

I remember some people being afraid that CM Punk hurt Bryans momentum when he left aswell. Things like that cant hurt him atm. The only thing that can, is the WWE creative team inability to write an interesting tilte run for him. If anything Taker chants will replace CM Punk chants, what is obviously a good thing at this point.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

So Sexy!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man the moment when Batista tapped had me screaming like a little girl :mark:

So proud of Bryan.


----------



## NeyNey

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...an-being-saved-become-champ-wrestlemania.html

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I bought the shit with the Ambulance so bad and freaked out when he hulked out of the stretcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
THANOS WHERE EVER YOU ARE I NEED TO CRY IN YOUR ARMS :banderas :banderas :banderas

YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!


----------



## Da Alliance

IDONTSHIV said:


> Taker era ends, the era of Daniel Bryan begins. It's the circle of life.


Genius!


----------



## Srdjan99

Sorry if it was posted already










D-Bryan THE HEADLINER :mark:


----------



## Wynter

I'm not even going to lie, when Bryan hit the knee on Orton and Batista took him out and went for the pin, my heart dropped to my ass :lmao

I was so on edge the entire match. WWE already had me trained for fuckery and screwy finishes, so after witnessing the streak end, I realized anything can happen.

The relief I felt when Orton kicked out was like no other :lol

But man, the fans really needed this win. After watching an old hero fall, they needed a new one to rise.

I'm glad WWE pulled the trigger and gave us this beautiful moment :clap


----------



## Mr. I

BrownianMotion said:


> Interesting tidbit: Orton is the first and only person to have kicked out of the running knee. Something even HHH didn't do (which kinda shocked me.)


That's about as legitimate as Edge kicking out of the Tombstone at WM 24. Finisher kickouts after a delayed pin don't really count.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

WynterWarm12 said:


> I'm not even going to lie, when Bryan hit the knee on Orton and Batista took him out and went for the pin, my heart dropped to my ass :lmao
> 
> I was so on edge the entire match. WWE already had me trained for fuckery and screwy finishes, so after witnessing the streak end, I realized anything can happen.
> 
> The relief I felt when Orton kicked out was like no other :lol
> 
> But man, the fans really needed this win. After watching an old hero fall, they needed a new one to rise.
> 
> I'm glad WWE pulled the trigger and gave us this beautiful moment :clap


Indeed after 20 mins my heart was an emotional mess.

Every Pin i want holding my head in my hands THEN HHH Appears i was in Done. After taker lose it was indeed OMG we are getting Fucked then that Yes Lock OMG Yes i said before 4 Year Slow Burn Bryan MADE BATISTA TAP.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Just finished watching the main event again. Fucking amazing. So much drama and emotions.


----------



## OisinS94

There's no way in hell the streak ending had any baring on Bryan's moment.... you saw the reaction, when Bryan made Batista tap no one was thinking of the streak ending.


----------



## dietjuice

Congratulations to the guy, so you guys now consider him an A player??


----------



## silas911

Hope Brock comes out tonight and wrecks Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

NeyNey said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/raw/1...an-being-saved-become-champ-wrestlemania.html
> 
> YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I bought the shit with the Ambulance so bad and freaked out when he hulked out of the stretcher!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> THANOS WHERE EVER YOU ARE I NEED TO CRY IN YOUR ARMS :banderas :banderas :banderas
> 
> YES! YES! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEES!!!!!!


I hope you all loved SVET and I's post in the OP illustrating Bryan's long career . 

I still feel like a proud Father now, who watched his son save the Earth from a meteor ala Armageddon :. 

Ney Ney our optimism combined together like the burning force of the Phoenix and righted the ship to give justive and balance to the world once again. There is no denying the embodiment of optimism. The Shield would be so proud!


----------



## LKRocks

dietjuice said:


> Congratulations to the guy, so you guys now consider him an A player??


He was always an A+ Player. 
Anyway, I'm super hyped for Raw tonight. Man, I really want to see a Lesnar/Bryan feud

The beast that destroys all in his path, against the man that won't stay down no matter how much punishment he takes.

A Goliath and a David


----------



## Stone Hot

So the countdown has begun and I see are starting to turn in DB already at leat on this site. Only a matter if time before a majority as turned tic toc tic toc


----------



## Wynter

OisinS94 said:


> There's no way in hell the streak ending had any baring on Bryan's moment.... you saw the reaction, when Bryan made Batista tap no one was thinking of the streak ending.


Like I said in the thread that questioned whether Bryan got his WrestleMania moment or not:

Yes, I believe Bryan got his Mania moment.
Has the end of the Streak taken away some of the attention at the moment? Sure.

But this man was able to awaken a dead _and _emotionally defeated crowd!
These fans just witnessed the end of an era and something that was such a huge part of WrestleMania.
The energy, soul and hope was basically sucked out of the room once Taker was defeated.

But they cared enough about Bryan and his win to go ape shit anyways.
To me, it makes the moment even more special. Because despite what happened two matches before, the crowd still gave him so much love and woke right up for him.
It only shows just how much the fans love this guy and really wanted to see him succeed.
Not even the ending of the Streak could take that away from them.
Shit, seeing Daniel Bryan win after watching another hero fall probably made the win even more special for the fans 

Daniel Bryan got his WrestleMania moment and deservedly so.


Now, give us the Conqueror vs the Slayer of Streaks please :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stone Hot said:


> So the countdown has begun and I see are starting to turn in DB already at leat on this site. Only a matter if time before a majority as turned tic toc tic toc


People who turn on him don't really matter, same people turned on Punk during his title reign and it never translated into TV


----------



## deepelemblues

some observations rewatching the title match

* batista and randy turned in really good performances. batista literally looked gassed standing in the ring waiting for DB to enter lol (he was breathing hard for some reason) but he did some work, and so did orton. dat monitor landing
* wwe shouldn't care how much weed randy smokes after landing right on top of that monitor
* batista didn't toss it far enough when he was clearing the announce table 
* bryan was down for almost 2/3 of this match, the idea that he didn't sell his shoulder is crap. pre-trips run in i saw him no-sell for about 20 seconds when he had batista and orton in opposite corners and kept running back and forth drop-kicking each in the chest. he kept landing with his left hand which would still cause big-time pain with a shoulder injury. but that's 20 seconds out of a 30-minute match. he no-sold it putting YES locks on orton and batista after getting off the stretcher. big fucking deal, he was hulked up. deal with it. that is wrestling. even after getting off the stretcher he spent at least 75% the remaining time down. his offense consisted of 3 YES locks and 2 running knees. such no-selling. i'm sure these same people were bitching the times stone cold kicked out of a finisher and then stunnered the other guy for the 1-2-3 15 seconds later. 
*batista spearing bryan in the head was pretty good
*batista has gotten much better now that he's been back a few months
*all three men really picked things up once trips and steph ran in, this match was very well-written. i was also impressed with orton and batista getting some cheers themselves and keeping the crowd hot in the second half of the match the times DB was down (which was almost all the time). the announce table massacre set it off and they didn't fail to keep it up after that.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Just rewatched the triple threat, Daniel Bryan almost cried at the end.


----------



## The True Believer

I have only one thing to say at this point....
































*YYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## RandomLurker

Stone Hot said:


> So the countdown has begun and I see are starting to turn in DB already at leat on this site. Only a matter if time before a majority as turned tic toc tic toc


Those people would have to have liked Bryan in the beginning for them to turn though


----------



## THANOS

NastyYaffa said:


> People who turn on him don't really matter, same people turned on Punk during his title reign and it never translated into TV


Precisely, and that is what a lot of people saying things of the sort, on here, need to realize. Bryan is bringing in quite a bit of viewers for his segments and routinely tops the show, and his overness is something we haven't seen since Austin and Rock in the late 90s. The fact that extremely notable pop culture facilitators like Rolling Stone are doing stories on him and comparing his popularity to the aforementioned names, when they usually don't even sniff wrestling is huge deal. All of these factors plus the fact that even Punk's detractors, during his long babyface portion of his title reign, were the non-vocal minority, speaks volumes about how popular Bryan is and will grow to be.

You'll never hear audible displeasure for Bryan as long as he's a top babyface, no matter who he steam rolls over. You can hold me to that .


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I am late, but I caught Wrestlemania late last night due to lots of homework. Well deserve win for Daniel Bryan. I remember his debut in NXT and he just Main Evented and won the WWE title at Wrestlemania. Future Hall of Famer for sure.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> I hope you all loved SVET and I's post in the OP illustrating Bryan's long career .
> 
> I still feel like a proud Father now, who watched his son save the Earth from a meteor ala Armageddon :.
> 
> Ney Ney our optimism combined together like the burning force of the Phoenix and righted the ship to give justive and balance to the world once again. There is no denying the embodiment of optimism. The Shield would be so proud!


how cool was it that the mod made our tribute the official thread opener!!! really awesome, made my night even better when i saw it there. 


sooo excited for RAW tonight. it'll feel great to finally watch the show without being on my toes with how they treat bryan. no matter what happens, he's a made man after last night.


----------



## THANOS

SVETV988_fan said:


> how cool was it that the mod made our tribute the official thread opener!!! really awesome, made my night even better when i saw it there.
> 
> 
> sooo excited for RAW tonight. it'll feel great to finally watch the show without being on my toes with how they treat bryan. no matter what happens, he's a made man after last night.


It was very nice of Clique, and I'm appreciative of him for doing it! RAW is going to be so damn fabulous, I absolutely can't wait :mark: :mark: :banderas


----------



## fulcizombie

The fact that they made Bryan 1000 times super cena was awful . Why couldn't they book the match better instead of this wcw mess that we saw ? Why should Bryan be "injured" and then on his way to the hospital . Why did he have to beat Batista, HHH two times, Stephanie, randy orton , a referee hell did he beat up Brock Lesnar on his way out or something ? Of course marks won't accept that and they'll praise the great wwe until Bryan has a similar reign with CMpunk only much shorter .


----------



## Chicago Warrior

A Brock Lesnar Daniel Bryan match is a must do. Summerslam


----------



## Wynter

Tough shit. WWE booked themselves into a corner and had no choice but to have Bryan go superman last night.
After having to sit through screw over after screw over and watching Bryan fail again and again, he needed this type of night.

The payoff had to be big in order to compensate for the fuckery we had to deal with to get to this point.

If you can't stand how it went, blame WWE for not giving him the Rumble win like he deserved.

It's only one damn night. Call him SuperCena if he's booked like this for the next decade.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

As soon as Taker lost the streak I knew Daniel Bryan was going to win. No way they send the crowd home after Taker loses the streak and Daniel Bryan loses the Main event match. They had to do superman booking to get the fans happy.


----------



## Your_Solution

THANOS said:


> Precisely, and that is what a lot of people saying things of the sort, on here, need to realize. Bryan is bringing in quite a bit of viewers for his segments and routinely tops the show, and his overness is something we haven't seen since Austin and Rock in the late 90s. The fact that extremely notable pop culture facilitators like Rolling Stone are doing stories on him and comparing his popularity to the aforementioned names, when they usually don't even sniff wrestling is huge deal. All of these factors plus the fact that even Punk's detractors, during his long babyface portion of his title reign, were the non-vocal minority, speaks volumes about how popular Bryan is and will grow to be.
> 
> You'll never hear audible displeasure for Bryan as long as he's a top babyface, no matter who he steam rolls over. You can hold me to that .


Agreed. People like to make the Cena comparison, but Cena not only was booked as a superman, he also was perceived as being a poor wrestler and someone who hadn't paid his dues.

Nobody will ever think Bryan didnt pay his dues/cant wrestle. In some INTENSELY smarky places you might hear minor backlash (we got a small HHH chant last night). But to have the majority turn on you like they did Cena takes a perfect storm of stupid


----------



## fulcizombie

WynterWarm12 said:


> Tough shit. WWE booked themselves into a corner and had no choice but to have Bryan go superman last night.
> After having to sit through screw over after screw over and watching Bryan fail again and again, he needed this type of night.
> 
> The payoff had to be big in order to compensate for the fuckery we had to deal with to get to this point.
> 
> If you can't stand how it went, blame WWE for not giving him the Rumble win like he deserved.
> 
> It's only one damn night. Call him SuperCena if he's booked like this for the next decade.


This was way worse than any super cena show. Why have HHH and Stephanie interfere to the final match. Just let Bryan have a normal, great win that was disgusting for anybody not a Bryan mark .


----------



## Eddie Ray

fulcizombie said:


> The fact that they made Bryan 1000 times super cena was awful . Why couldn't they book the match better instead of this wcw mess that we saw ? Why should Bryan be "injured" and then on his way to the hospital . Why did he have to beat Batista, HHH two times, Stephanie, randy orton , a referee hell did he beat up Brock Lesnar on his way out or something ? Of course marks won't accept that and they'll praise the great wwe until Bryan has a similar reign with CMpunk only much shorter .


it was Bryan getting revenge on everyone who stood in his way. a storyline that was wrapped up, even tying up loose ends like Armstrong's involvement. 

it was made as big as possible with Bryan basically saying "you've stopped me enough times already and the only way you are stopping me now is by killing me"
proper babyface shit.

now if he did this every PPV and every RAW, then he can be called 'Super Bryan' but for the 30th Wrestlemania, it deserved a big spectacle.


----------



## Wynter

You seriously thought Triple H and Steph were going to go home and call it a day?
There was no way in hell Trips was going to sit there and watch Bryan possibly win the title.
Not if he had something to do with it.

Of course they were going to try to screw Bryan over. They've been screwing and messing with Bryan for how long now?
You really think they were gong to give up at the very end?


----------



## LKRocks

I'd just like to remind some people that no one turned on Cena because of his character. People turned on him because he was a terrible wrestler. People only began to use the character excuse after he became decent in the ring and they couldn't hold that against him anymore.

That's why there will never be audible hate against Bryan, just like there never was hate against Punk. Hell, most of the hate towards D-Bry and Punk comes from opposing marks and pathetic people that make dozens of alt accounts because the only thing they have in their misarable lifes that can make them happy is trolling people in a Wrestling forum.


----------



## Beatles123

fulcizombie said:


> This was way worse than any super cena show. Why have HHH and Stephanie interfere to the final match. Just let Bryan have a normal, great win that was disgusting for anybody not a Bryan mark .


Really? You expected HHH to go "Oh well, i lost, let my arch enemy have his shot"? It would have been "way way worse" if they DIDN'T come out!


----------



## Duke Silver

Raw tonight is going to be too sweet. I can't wait to see what's in store for Bryan. Watching him entire the arena as the newly crowned WWEWHC will be another sight to behold, the crowd should be insanely hot, and you've got to think that WWE will have something big lined up to close the show.


----------



## Beatles123

WynterWarm12 said:


> You seriously thought Triple H and Steph were going to go home and call it a day?
> There was no way in hell Trips was going to sit there and watch Bryan possibly win the title.
> Not if he had something to do with it.
> 
> Of course they were going to try to screw Bryan over. They've been screwing and messing with Bryan for how long now?
> You really think they were gong to give up at the very end?


Church! :


----------



## antdvda

Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.

But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.

At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


----------



## Mr. I

Stone Hot said:


> So the countdown has begun and I see are starting to turn in DB already at leat on this site. Only a matter if time before a majority as turned tic toc tic toc


Sorry to break your heart, but "a few guys on an internet forum" do not actually matter even one small bit. Your "LOOK EVERYONE HATES HIM!!!!" posts are meaningless. Audience reactions are reserved for ACTUAL audiences, not some guy on the internet who does not attend anything WWE.

So go ahead and tout the few hipsters desperate to stand out, just don't think they actually count.


----------



## LKRocks

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


All your heroes are old and broken. Your glorious golden era is dead.


----------



## Eddie Ray

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


every older generation plays the 'back in my day' card...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

So we had *The Best* unk2 VS *The Beast* :brock

So now we're gonna eventually get *The Beard* :bryan VS *The Beast* :brock right?


----------



## Mr. I

fulcizombie said:


> The fact that they made Bryan 1000 times super cena was awful . Why couldn't they book the match better instead of this wcw mess that we saw ? Why should Bryan be "injured" and then on his way to the hospital . Why did he have to beat Batista, HHH two times, Stephanie, randy orton , a referee hell did he beat up Brock Lesnar on his way out or something ? Of course marks won't accept that and they'll praise the great wwe until Bryan has a similar reign with CMpunk only much shorter .


You're hilarious. This is an example of a new "smark" that thinks he's got it all figured out, but he has no actual historical perspective. There is nothing, I repeat, nothing, wrong with a babyface overcoming big odds. This is the part you falter at. Cena is your first top face, so you think all top faces are like that.
Cena didn't become Super Cena the second he first overcame an odd. No, he became Super Cena when he did it weekly for 9 years, with ever increasingly artificial, going-through-the-motions "odds", and completely identical feuds, promos and matches.

Bryan has done no such thing. Come back in 5 years or so and we can compare how their main event careers have been. But don't start bringing up that "HE'S LIKE CENA DAMMIT" bullshit after he is put over big on Wrestlemania night, in order to cement him as a true star.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


And people who grew up in the era of Gotch & Thesz would argue they are the luckiest, appreciate good things regardless of time period & you'll find wrestling a lot more enjoyable.


----------



## fulcizombie

Ithil said:


> You're hilarious. This is an example of a new "smark" that thinks he's got it all figured out, but he has no actual historical perspective. There is nothing, I repeat, nothing, wrong with a babyface overcoming big odds. This is the part you falter at. Cena is your first top face, so you think all top faces are like that.
> Cena didn't become Super Cena the second he first overcame an odd. No, he became Super Cena when he did it weekly for 9 years, with ever increasingly artificial, going-through-the-motions "odds", and completely identical feuds, promos and matches.
> 
> Bryan has done no such thing. Come back in 5 years or so and we can compare how their main event careers have been. But don't start bringing up that "HE'S LIKE CENA DAMMIT" bullshit after he is put over big on Wrestlemania night, in order to cement him as a true star.


A guy like Bryan beat HHH,batista and orton at the same time with all three gunning for him and formed alliances and he did all that after a match with HHH and being injured before mania. NOBODY , in the history of wrestling has ever done something like this. It was stupid and even Bryan fans should accept that but I don't expect objectivity here.....


----------



## Beatles123

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


The people you just mentioned would not have been great if they were not allowed to BE great.

You should realize this is where Bryan is at now. Time will tell, but IF....IF, he maintains this popularity and ring reputation...he will be a HOF'er in his own right just as they were.


----------



## Beatles123

fulcizombie said:


> A guy like Bryan beat HHH,batista and orton at the same time with all three gunning for him and formed alliances and he did all that after a match with HHH and being injured before mania. NOBODY , in the history of wrestling has ever done something like this. It was stupid and even Bryan fans should accept that but I don't expect objectivity here.....


Like we can't expect SUBjectivity from you? It's YOUR OPINION, and that doesn't make it wrong, but it doesn't make you right either.

Look, it was ONE night, on a night where he had been screwed eight months. Not only that, but most of the time he was beaten down all the time through the whole feud.

He had to overcome this time.


----------



## ecabney

fulcizombie said:


> The fact that they made Bryan 1000 times super cena was awful . Why couldn't they book the match better instead of this wcw mess that we saw ? Why should Bryan be "injured" and then on his way to the hospital . Why did he have to beat Batista, HHH two times, Stephanie, randy orton , a referee hell did he beat up Brock Lesnar on his way out or something ? Of course marks won't accept that and they'll praise the great wwe until Bryan has a similar reign with CMpunk only much shorter .


This post sounds like pure virgin agitation.

Well guess what? D-Bry is champ and there's nothing you can do about it :banderas


----------



## Beatles123

ecabney said:


> This post sounds like pure virgin agitation.
> 
> Well guess what? D-Bry is champ and there's nothing you can do about it :banderas


Isn't it great? :dance


----------



## deepelemblues

bryan didnt get superman booking watch the match again


----------



## TheJack

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


Im pretty sure the guys in their 50s, 60s are saying the same thing.
They were the luckiest generation with Sammartino, Superstar Billy Graham etc. when wrestling was about men fighting and not some silly guys in silly costumes with silly storylines.


----------



## RandomLurker

How typical, so many IWC neckbeards living in their mom's basement complaining about Bryan on the internet!



Hey this is fun


----------



## JY57

http://instagram.com/p/mgPB7UgFBY/#

they change the plates on the belts already


----------



## RebelArch86

antdvda said:


> Bryan is the new generations guy. I get that. And I understand a lot of you will compare him, and hyperbolize his accomplishments because he is your guy. I get it.
> 
> But before you do that, just take a step back and think about what us 30 something's got to live through. We got Hogan (twice), nWo, Austin and Rock all in their prime.
> 
> At the end of the day, we are the luckiest generation of wrestling fans. Bryan can have his time, but a 100 years from now wrestling fans will envy the generation that grew up with Hogan and became an adult with Austin.


i'm your age, and those guys don't make me feel lucky. There was nothing to root for. Bryan is the most I ever cared, and gives me the best times I ever had watching wrestling. It's not age, it's subjective opinion. I hated austin, and got bored of rock real quick, last time I felt like this I was watching bret!


----------



## Srdjan99

Bryan Celebration Ceremony tonight :mark:. Hope so


----------



## NastyYaffa

Srdjan99 said:


> Bryan Celebration Ceremony tonight :mark:. Hope so


This :mark:

Remember Eddie's celebration in 2004? I want something like that!


----------



## Blommen

fulcizombie said:


> *A guy like Bryan* beat HHH,batista and orton at the same time with all three gunning for him and formed alliances and he did all that after a match with HHH and being injured before mania. NOBODY , in the history of wrestling has ever done something like this. It was stupid and even Bryan fans should accept that but I don't expect objectivity here.....


So you are one of those guys who think his look diminishes his character? lol, okay buddy we're still taking you very seriously.

EDIT: and it's funny how you talk about objectivity while you open your post basically declaring that you subjectively find his look diminishing to his believability.


----------



## Powers of Pain

RebelArch86 said:


> i'm your age, and those guys don't make me feel lucky. There was nothing to root for. Bryan is the most I ever cared, and gives me the best times I ever had watching wrestling. *It's not age, it's subjective opinion*. I hated austin, and got bored of rock real quick, last time I felt like this I was watching bret!


This guy gets it. There are many many wrestling fans who lived through the Hogan era, the Attitude Era, the Ruthless Aggression Era etc who still see the whole Bryan story and his rise to the top as the biggest thing they have experienced since watching wrestling. That's because it is their own opinion based on what makes them excited in a wrestler and the product.

Its not a case of being right or wrong or worse or better than something in the past. Every fan has their own views and opinions (that's why we have these forums). For me the Austin/Mcmahon feud was the greatest wrestling story I have ever seen, but for others its Bryan's rise to the top, or the Summer of Punk, or yes even Cena overcoming the odds!

The point is that just because someone is a certain age of grew up with a certain era of wrestling doesn't mean that they have to think anything else is inferior. For many older fans the Bryan story has been every bit as epic or even more so than anything the older eras produced. Its got nothing to do with age, its all about personal choice and what excites you as a fan. 

Do I think Bryan's story beats Austin's or Rock's? No, but that's just my personal opinion and I can sure as hell understand and respect someone telling me that what happened at the end of last nights main event is the greatest moment in wrestling history for them regardless of their age.


----------



## Mr. I

fulcizombie said:


> A guy like Bryan beat HHH,batista and orton at the same time with all three gunning for him and formed alliances and he did all that after a match with HHH and being injured before mania. NOBODY , in the history of wrestling has ever done something like this. It was stupid and even Bryan fans should accept that but I don't expect objectivity here.....


No, it wasn't stupid. You think it's stupid because you're a mark for those people, and you don't like Bryan. Bryan needed to absolutely win, without question. This is the climax of the story of him being held down, screwed over, beaten up, shit talked, and this is the time when he finally overcomes and beats his enemy. So he overcame all the bullshit they tried to throw at him, beat HHH and the Authority, and beat Orton/Batista.

This isn't "CENACENACENA" or "stupid". This is an actually satisfying story.

Also..."a guy like Bryan"? Protip, don't bring up bullshit like "THE LOOOOOK!" in an argument, it makes you seem like a goon.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Just thought i would pop in here to say I think Bryan's first title defence feud after Randy / Batista / HHH at ER possibly should be Miz.

They have tailor made history from NXT rookie days + a great storyline of the 'student' became the 'master' with the previous master dropping way down the pecking order.

Will elevate Miz again as a heel + give Bryan a surefire win.

But this is after Randy / Batista / HHH as I said.

Ps) i am not a Miz fan in any way - but Bryan can pull a good match out of him


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## ScottishJobber

Not a Bryan fan (at all) but the booking was fine for a Triple Threat. After having beat Triple H, it was obvious Bryan was walking out the champ, that's why there were about 3'sh false finishes and lots of spots to make you think "No way can he win now.".

I'd much rather that than an underwhelming, predictable match.

Btw, I rewatched WM30 today and it helped me understand a lot, like the streak and whatnot which I was against but 'get it' now. Brilliant Wrestlemania as well, looking forward to Raw.


----------



## Mr. Yes




----------



## Vyer

^^Man, that looks good.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Mr. Yes said:


>


 no new title


----------



## Banez

RaneGaming said:


> no new title


They don't necessarily need a new title. They just brought last year or year before that the new WWE Championship belt.. I don't know why they won't just use that to represent the Championship.


----------



## thaimasker

Man I was really hoping that they would make ONE new title. Having 2 tittles thats just one is stupid to me


----------



## Beatles123

Guys...IT HAPPENED! :mark:


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Don't forget http://xat.com/JustSayYes 
come join the fun


----------



## Atletichampiones

Can't believe this guy just became world champion what a joke, you have got to be kidding me can't take him seriously as a champion just look how small he is size alone it's not credible for him to be champion let alone when he picks up a mic and bores me to tears. NO NO NO! this can't of happened Batista deserved the title, let's hope they rectify the wrong tonight and do the right thing and give Big Dave the belt.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atletichampiones said:


> Can't believe this guy just became world champion what a joke, you have got to be kidding me can't take him seriously as a champion just look how small he is size alone it's not credible for him to be champion let alone when he picks up a mic and bores me to tears. NO NO NO! this can't of happened Batista deserved the title, let's hope they rectify the wrong tonight and do the right thing and give Big Dave the belt.


mind telling me why batista DESERVES the title? what has made him DESERVE it?

Bryan on the other hand has been the most over guy in a decade and busted his ass for 4 years in the WWE and over 15 years in the independents and in the process being crowned THE BEST IN THE WORLD.

you need to understand what the word DESERVES means.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Eddie Ray said:


> mind telling me why batista DESERVES the title? what has made him DESERVE it?
> 
> Bryan on the other hand has been the most over guy in a decade and busted his ass for 4 years in the WWE and over 15 years in the independents and in the process being crowned THE BEST IN THE WORLD.
> 
> you need to understand what the word DESERVES means.


He Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp, that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan. Big DAVE looks stronger and bigger and believable as a WWE champion compared to that Hobbit with his hobo beard.


----------



## thaimasker

Eddie Ray said:


> mind telling me why batista DESERVES the title? what has made him DESERVE it?
> 
> Bryan on the other hand has been the most over guy in a decade and busted his ass for 4 years in the WWE and over 15 years in the independents and in the process being crowned THE BEST IN THE WORLD.
> 
> you need to understand what the word DESERVES means.


He has big muscles and is HHH's buddy. He is also coming back after he 4 year break and already had his time...8 years ago. although The majority of the fans could care less about him...he deserves it alright


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atletichampiones said:


> Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan.


there is no 'look' and he doesn't need to look like champion(whatever the fuck that means) cause he WRESTLES like one...also he's 5'8".


----------



## OisinS94

Atletichampiones said:


> He Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp, that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan he looks stronger and bigger and believe as WWE champion.


Like I said this place is horrendous for trolls....


"Batista looks like a champion"...yeah he really looks like a champions when he's on the ground gasping for air after a minute and a half of wrestling.


----------



## OisinS94

Eddie Ray said:


> there is no 'look' and *he doesn't need to look like champion(whatever the fuck that means) cause he WRESTLES like one*...also he's 5'8".


Couldn't have said it any better myself..... a well, it's too bad Bryan isn't a 6 foot 5 body builder who these morons can jack off too while the rest of us are appreciating the wrestling attributes of the WWE world heavyweight champion. :bryan3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Atletichampiones said:


> He Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp, that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan. Big DAVE looks stronger and bigger and believable as a WWE champion compared to that Hobbit with his hobo beard.




Your doctor called. You missed your medication time.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

I'm still marking out. What a memorable and deserving night for Bryan last night.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mr. Yes said:


>


Beautiful. Bryan has finally reclaimed the big gold belt that the interloper Sheamus stole from him.


----------



## Beatles123

Atletichampiones said:


> Can't believe this guy just became world champion what a joke, you have got to be kidding me can't take him seriously as a champion just look how small he is size alone it's not credible for him to be champion let alone when he picks up a mic and bores me to tears. NO NO NO! this can't of happened Batista deserved the title, let's hope they rectify the wrong tonight and do the right thing and give Big Dave the belt.


Pfffffft-BAHAHAHA, IT'S LIKE YOU LISTEN TO WHAT HHH SAYS ON TV! AHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!

Wait wait, let me guess--Batista is "Best for business" right? --No, actually, wait! Say it! Go on, let me here you say it just once like--like it's true and shit! C'mon-- "BATISTA IS WHAT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS!" :lmao Say it real loud and convincing like!

*SNORT* Ohhhhh this is good stuff, man! You--you got it man, you got it! Now remember, "NEVER GIVE UP!" :


----------



## ctorresc04

I'm at a punk rock concert and a yes chant broke out in between bands. That's how over Daniel Bryan is.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Beatles123 said:


> Pfffffft-BAHAHAHA, IT'S LIKE YOU LISTEN TO WHAT HHH SAYS ON TV! AHA! AHAHAHA! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!
> 
> Wait wait, let me guess--Batista is "Best for business" right? --No, actually, wait! Say it! Go on, let me here you say it just once like--like it's true and shit! C'mon-- "BATISTA IS WHAT'S BEST FOR BUSINESS!" :lmao Say it real loud and convincing like!
> 
> *SNORT* Ohhhhh this is good stuff, man! You--you got it man, you got it! Now remember, "NEBER GIVE UP!" :


In my opinion Batista winning was the right choice now I respect that you are Bryan fan, I hate Bryan can't stand him and his fans so Batista winning would of made my day instead that did not happen and we got a awful champion compared to Big Dave.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is kicking off RAW!!!!!


----------



## Tardbasher12

The "you deserve it" chants.


----------



## Londrick

Atletichampiones said:


> Can't believe this guy just became world champion what a joke, you have got to be kidding me can't take him seriously as a champion just look how small he is size alone it's not credible for him to be champion let alone when he picks up a mic and bores me to tears. NO NO NO! this can't of happened Batista deserved the title, let's hope they rectify the wrong tonight and do the right thing and give Big Dave the belt.












:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Looks like the crowd is turning on Bryan.:fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa

DAT Pop for Bryan @ RAW :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> DAT Pop for Bryan @ RAW :mark:


Amazing crowd. He finally gets an appearance before a post Mania crowd. They held him off the live show 2 years ago and jobbed him in 3 minutes to Big E last year.


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> Looks like the crowd is turning on Bryan.:fpalm


Those boos were off the chart weren't they? :lmao I love geniuses on this forum. That may have been the best Bryan reaction yet!


----------



## Atletichampiones

Yes movement ending tonight Triple H will put end to the Bryan title reign awesome can't wait.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

The "you deserve it" chants gave me chills. You could see the genuine happiness and appreciation in Bryan.


----------



## Robb Stark

PacoAwesome said:


> His sister and niece.


Cheers.


----------



## NitroMark

bryan is too fucking goofy to carry both straps.


----------



## THANOS

Atletichampiones said:


> He Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp, that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan. Big DAVE looks stronger and bigger and believable as a WWE champion compared to that Hobbit with his hobo beard.





NitroMark said:


> bryan is too fucking goofy to carry both straps.


----------



## ecabney

Atletichampiones said:


> He Actually looks like a champion and is not a 5 foot 2 imp, that is why people would take him more seriously compared to Bryan. Big DAVE looks stronger and bigger and believable as a WWE champion compared to that Hobbit with his hobo beard.


Hey, but guess what you can do about it?
















































































































































































Nothing :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Words Of Wisdom said:


> The "you deserve it" chants gave me chills. You could see the genuine happiness and appreciation in Bryan.


Bryan is so humble and you know he truly appreciates the fans.


----------



## Clique

Awesome moment of glory for Bryan.


----------



## Eddie Ray

-deleated-


----------



## Tardbasher12

Really liked this video package.


----------



## Taurerewa

So Daniel Bryan overcame the odds and defeated The Authority, Randy and Batista.

So now what?

"I'm the champ! Yes Yes Yes!..........Erm.........Yes Yes Yes!........Um.......have I done Yes Yes Yes yet?.............."

So much storyline potential to work with now :


----------



## Eddie Ray

Taurerewa said:


> So Daniel Bryan overcame the odds and defeated The Authority, Randy and Batista.
> 
> So now what?
> 
> "I'm the champ! Yes Yes Yes!..........Erm.........Yes Yes Yes!........Um.......have I done Yes Yes Yes yet?.............."
> 
> So much storyline potential to work with now :


why don't you wait for them to build a storyline. so many things have changed in this one episode, already.


----------



## Tony

Bryan's still champ! :yes

Loved his opening segment. The crowd chanting "Yes!", "Daniel Bryan!", and "You deserve it!" was beautiful as it was validation for all Daniel Bryan had to go through after being screwed over and over again. Now that he's THE MAN, I can't help but to be happy for him. The underdog finally being on top of the world. Beautiful stuff.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

More awesome stuff on the network why didn't they let him give thanks on RAW?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan was just near crying on the post show. Crowd loves him for his sincerity. They are still chanting YES!


----------



## LKRocks

We're not watching the rise of Bryan anymore. We're watching the Era of Bryan now.


----------



## Londrick

If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


----------



## LKRocks

Londrick said:


> If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


It's HHH, Kane, Orton, Batista vs. Bryan, and the Shield


----------



## Vyer

Londrick said:


> If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


The Shield probably going to face Kane, Randy, and Batista while Bryan face Triple H again.



LKRocks said:


> It's HHH, Kane, Orton, Batista vs. Bryan, and the Shield


This is another possibility.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Londrick said:


> If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


It's Kane vs Reigns, Batista & Orton (who looked interchangeable so much for that standing out stuff) vs Ambrose & Rollins, with HHH vs Bryan to tie it all together.


----------



## hardyorton

Londrick said:


> If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


I see Orton/Kane/Batista vs The Shield at Extreme Rules

Bryan/HHH 2 with Bryan winning thanks to the shield.

Then after that Evolution can go agaisn't the Shield after that. Let Bryan go off and face Wyatt/Cena/Lesnar.


----------



## Omega_VIK

THANOS said:


>


Damn it, Thanos. I have to spread some rep.


----------



## TheMessenger921

He didn't impress me as much today, but it's only been a week so maybe he'll change up things to prove he can go on a long term feud (rather than the usual HHH smack talking and Bryan standing there with all smiles). I want writers to develop a more stronger character rather than stick with the usual. He's beginning to slowly pander, and it's gonna hurt him in the long run. Nice to see him last the first week with the belt though! 

What i'm excited about is how he'll lose the belt (and god not to Triple H please). I know he won't be like a Cena losing through a screwjob or "uncleanly", and he'll put over stars the way they should. 

Then again, that's unlikely the case and some chicken shit may cash in MiTB on him .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tomorrow on Network after Main Event, the Bryan documentary of his Mania week is showing. :mark:


----------



## Born of Osiris

IDONTSHIV said:


> Tomorrow on Network after Main Event, the Bryan documentary of his Mania week is showing. :mark:


I hope it's over an hour long,


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> Tomorrow on Network after Main Event, the Bryan documentary of his Mania week is showing. :mark:


I can't wait for that :mark:


----------



## THANOS

Londrick said:


> If they do Evolution vs Shield who does that leave Bryan? Other than Brock they don't have any heels ready for the ME.


It won't be Evolution vs Shield, at least yet. It's going to be HHH vs Bryan, and Batista, Orton and Kane vs the Shield at ER.


----------



## NastyYaffa

"You deserve it!"

Those chants made me feel so happy.  Man it's so great to see him be the champ.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I really loved the "You deserve it" chants. Hearing an arena full of people acknowledge all his work like that seem like an incredibly sweet moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuroNeko said:


> I hope it's over an hour long,


I heard it was only a half hour but I could be wrong and I want to be wrong. Make that thing at least an hour.


----------



## SAMCRO

I just got one thing to ask, what the hell was up with Bryan's kickpads at WM, why the hell did he have big fur flaps on the back of his boots? That just looked so odd.


----------



## Londrick

Anyone have any good gifs from last night of Bryan with the titles for a sig?



SAMCRO said:


> I just got one thing to ask, what the hell was up with Bryan's kickpads at WM? Why the hell did he have big fur flaps on the back of his boots?


Supposedly it was in honor of Bruiser Brody.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> It won't be Evolution vs Shield, at least yet. It's going to be HHH vs Bryan, and Batista, Orton and Kane vs the Shield at ER.


I hope so because I will buy tickets for that event


----------



## JohnnyC55

SAMCRO said:


> I just got one thing to ask, what the hell was up with Bryan's kickpads at WM, why the hell did he have big fur flaps on the back of his boots? That just looked so odd.


I thought it was supposed to be goat fur....


----------



## Stinger Fan

Atletichampiones said:


> Can't believe this guy just became world champion what a joke, you have got to be kidding me can't take him seriously as a champion just look how small he is size alone it's not credible for him to be champion let alone when he picks up a mic and bores me to tears. NO NO NO! this can't of happened Batista deserved the title, let's hope they rectify the wrong tonight and do the right thing and give Big Dave the belt.


Shawn Michaels
Bret Hart
Yokozuna
Backlund
Foley
Angle
Jericho
Guerrero
RVD
CM Punk 


Were all guys who were considered "small" and not "bodybuilder" physiques, yet won world titles and no one really thought"they are too unbelievable".You've been brainwashed into thinking "big guys" are what makes good wrestlers. If it was truly about size than the Great Khali would never lose.Honestly are these guys good champions? Diesel , Big Show , Sycho Sid , and Sheamus because they're big guys? I'd rather have the smaller talented guys than the big guys who aren't so great.


----------



## Mr. I

JohnnyC55 said:


> I thought it was supposed to be goat fur....


It was a homage to Bruiser Brody.



Stinger Fan said:


> Shawn Michaels
> Bret Hart
> Yokozuna
> Backlund
> Foley
> Angle
> Jericho
> Guerrero
> RVD
> CM Punk
> 
> 
> Were all guys who were considered "small" and not "bodybuilder" physiques, yet won world titles and no one really thought"they are too unbelievable".You've been brainwashed into thinking "big guys" are what makes good wrestlers. If it was truly about size than the Great Khali would never lose.Honestly are these guys good champions? Diesel , Big Show , Sycho Sid , and Sheamus because they're big guys? I'd rather have the smaller talented guys than the big guys who aren't so great.


Dude, Yokozuna was fucking enormous.


----------



## jhbboy198917

SAMCRO said:


> I just got one thing to ask, what the hell was up with Bryan's kickpads at WM, why the hell did he have big fur flaps on the back of his boots? That just looked so odd.


I hear it was a ode to Bruiser Brody


----------



## Marrow

Bryan currently into his longest yet WWEWHC title run!

"Your reigning and defending WWE Champion for 24 consecutive hours and counting." :heyman


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The "YOU DESERVE IT" Chants really got me. Never, ever heard a crowd chant that any wrestler ever.


----------



## ecabney

SAMCRO said:


> I just got one thing to ask, what the hell was up with Bryan's kickpads at WM, why the hell did he have big fur flaps on the back of his boots? That just looked so odd.


Tribute to Bruiser Brody da GAWD


----------



## JohnnyC55

Ithil said:


> It was a homage to Bruiser Brody.


Yes, I realize it now. :lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Londrick said:


> Anyone have any good gifs from last night of Bryan with the titles for a sig?
> 
> 
> 
> Supposedly it was in honor of Bruiser Brody.


Oh yeah i see what you mean now, just googled some pictures of Bruiser Brody and the boots are very similar with the fur. Yeah definitely an homage to bruiser Brody.


----------



## Londrick

1 day down, 434 more to go. unk2 :trips2 :vince2 :bryan


----------



## Eulonzo

ShowStopper said:


> The "YOU DESERVE IT" Chants really got me. Never, ever heard a crowd chant that any wrestler ever.


I agree. I'm surprised he didn't shed a tear after hearing that. And it was also LOUD.

Benoit never got it, Cena never got it, Triple H never got it, Edge never got it, Hogan never got it, The Rock never got it, Stone Cold, etc, Daniel fucking Bryan got it.. that is crazy.


----------



## insanitydefined

I caught his after Raw promo on the network, and even though I'll be the first one to admit that he may not be my cup of tea when it comes to wrestlers it was really moving. His voice cracking up a little as he thanked the entire audience for helping make his dream come true, it felt like it actually came from the heart rather than some by the book "I do it for da fans" BS that anybody could go out there and say. It's actually pretty cool to see a genuinely good guy be on top for a change and be accepted.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eulonzo said:


> I agree. I'm surprised he didn't shed a tear after hearing that. And it was also LOUD.
> 
> Benoit never got it, Cena never got it, Triple H never got it, Edge never got it, Hogan never got it, The Rock never got it, Stone Cold, etc, Daniel fucking Bryan got it.. that is crazy.


They love him. When he thanked the crowd on the post show it was pure sincerity. He says things that are taken as pandering, but I think they are heartfelt. It really is amazing that he has such a strong,unique bond with the fans. Dude is a class act and the fans can feel it.


----------



## Novak Djokovic

I think the fact the guy is just genuinely really likeable and seemingly really humble helps fans have a connection to him. He just seems like such a good guy.


----------



## ikarinokami

Eulonzo said:


> I agree. I'm surprised he didn't shed a tear after hearing that. And it was also LOUD.
> 
> Benoit never got it, Cena never got it, Triple H never got it, Edge never got it, Hogan never got it, The Rock never got it, Stone Cold, etc, Daniel fucking Bryan got it.. that is crazy.


you could see he was close to breaking though, if he hadn't stopped it, I think he would totally have started the water works


----------



## Happenstan

Londrick said:


> 1 day down, 434 more to go. unk2 :trips2 :vince2 :bryan


God, I hope not. That title run fucked Punk in the long term. He had NOTHING left to do but feud with older part timers after it was over. Screw that noise.


----------



## Rap God

And people said that the crowd reacts to bryan only because hes a underdog but look at him now , he won the title and he still gets the loudest reactions: 



 :bryan3


----------



## Novak Djokovic

EDIT: Wrong thread.


----------



## Blade Runner

Jarsy1 said:


> And people said that the crowd reacts to bryan only because hes a underdog but look at him now , he won the title and he still gets the loudest reactions:
> 
> 
> 
> :bryan3


it's the same crowd as mania to be fair. but, i don't see the fans turning on him anytime soon, i just hope he's booked right. the WWE seem to be aggressive in making new stars now for their "reality era", so i think they'll want to keep bryan the strongest possible. the lesnar match for the title is inevitable at some point and they'll want that match to be huge.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yeah, Bryan has a genuine fan connection that will not be severed anytime soon. This connection explains why WWE could never successfully transfer the YES! chant. The connection wasnt genuine when it wasnt Bryan.

With the Cesaro/Heyman development, iy seems clear to me that the Heyman gjs will take on the Bella Bangers at Summerslam. Bryan/Brock and Cena/ Cesaro. :mark:


----------



## attitude308

He should not overkill fan's love for him the way our super cena did.


----------



## NastyYaffa

So who do you guys think Bryan will face at ER? I am guessing it's gonna be HHH. Last Man Standing would be epic. :mark:


----------



## attitude308

Everybody is happy bryan won but he has to drop the title then and there. Nobody wants another super cena. i remember the time when cena and bootista played. everyone rock-mankind or rock-triple h had title changing.


----------



## attitude308

CM punk's reign was unintentional. just rock - cena 1 happended and rock challenged him in rumble, cena's rumble victory and rock-cena 2. It just helped punk for 434


----------



## Fissiks

anybody got the link to the backstage pass segment tonight? i hear Bryan cut another heartfelt promo


----------



## Yes Era

Just watched the Bryan promo after Raw from Backstage pass. Man was nearly in tears from the fans being so loyal.....great fucking sight. This guy has long deserved this. The future is in great hands. Him, Paige finally here, Cesaro getting pushed and fan support, the Shield, the Wyatts, and Sami Z eventually having 5 star matches....everything feels right this time. Finally.


----------



## Reaper

I think it's safe to say that Bryan is getting a run especially since there's some extremely strong foreshadowing of an Evolution vs Shield match at ER. 

I'm wondering who his opponent will be though. Any guesses?


----------



## Vyer

Reaper Jones said:


> I think it's safe to say that Bryan is getting a run especially since there's some extremely strong foreshadowing of an Evolution vs Shield match at ER.
> 
> I'm wondering who his opponent will be though. Any guesses?


Triple H maybe if The Shield is going against Kane, Batista, and Orton.


----------



## thaimasker

Reaper Jones said:


> I think it's safe to say that Bryan is getting a run especially since there's some extremely strong foreshadowing of an Evolution vs Shield match at ER.
> 
> I'm wondering who his opponent will be though. Any guesses?


HHH since Kane will be apart of evolution. Although it'll prob cycle between batista and orton as well since they want their rematches. Although Lesnar needs something to do as well...


----------



## Reaper

Vyer said:


> Triple H maybe if The Shield is going against Kane, Batista, and Orton.





thaimasker said:


> HHH since Kane will be apart of evolution. Although it'll prob cycle between batista and orton as well since they want their rematches. Although Lesnar needs something to do as well...


I think ER will be the original members of evolution vs the Shield. I don't see why HHH would take a spear from Reigns if he wasn't intending on eventually facing him. Plus he was addressing the Shield at the end when he repeatedly said "This is a war you cannot win". 

I really don't see HHH taking 2 (almost 3) losses to Bryan right off the bat ... Maybe the PPV after ER, but not ER.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

When did Brie start wearing the Dragon? I mean I always knew she had the Dragon IN her but this is kind of cool


----------



## Eulonzo

Fuck whoever took the picture. They should've took the picture _behind_ her. :side:


----------



## Vyer

Reaper Jones said:


> I think ER will be the original members of evolution vs the Shield. I don't see why HHH would take a spear from Reigns if he wasn't intending on eventually facing him. Plus he was addressing the Shield at the end when he repeatedly said "This is a war you cannot win".
> 
> I really don't see HHH taking 2 (almost 3) losses to Bryan right off the bat ... Maybe the PPV after ER, but not ER.


It could also possibly be a four on four match too. It seemed on Raw that Bryan is still feuding with the Authority, but that might change later on.


----------



## Fissiks

Daniel Bryan Post Raw Promo

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/k7yJ04yDsstNzQ6Fylk?start=1


----------



## Powers of Pain

I'm thinking that Bryan may hold the belt all the way to Summerslam and drop it there to Lesnar. I think the next 2 or 3 PPVS will still focus on the DB/HHH stuff with Orton, Batista, Kane and the Shield all in the mix as well. Am expecting Orton to get his rematch at one of the PPVs but still lose.

Regardless of Lesnar's part time status ( and it may be that he is going to be wrestling more events than we are aware of) I believe he will be the one to take the title off Bryan who will get it back maybe at RR.

I was pretty much expecting the Shield to back up DB against the new Evolution, it just made sense given the Shields recent booking, and I'm excited for where this is all going.


----------



## Happenstan

Powers of Pain said:


> I'm thinking that Bryan may hold the belt all the way to Summerslam and drop it there to Lesnar. I think the next 2 or 3 PPVS will still focus on the DB/HHH stuff with Orton, Batista, Kane and the Shield all in the mix as well. Am expecting Orton to get his rematch at one of the PPVs but still lose.
> 
> *Regardless of Lesnar's part time status ( and it may be that he is going to be wrestling more events than we are aware of) I believe he will be the one to take the title off Bryan who will get it back maybe at RR.*
> 
> I was pretty much expecting the Shield to back up DB against the new Evolution, it just made sense given the Shields recent booking, and I'm excited for where this is all going.


He won't. His contract calls for 4 more PPV matches until it's done and you know 1 of those will be Wrestlemania 31 and the other will probably be Summerslam of this year. That leaves 2 PPV matches left unaccounted for. RR? EC? I doubt he's gonna be at ER after tonight.


----------



## Powers of Pain

Happenstan said:


> He won't. His contract calls for 4 more PPV matches until it's done and you know 1 of those will be Wrestlemania 31 and the other will probably be Summerslam of this year. That leaves 2 PPV matches left unaccounted for. RR? EC? I doubt he's gonna be at ER after tonight.



I take your point, but I still feel its possible Lesnar beats Bryan at Summerslam. I realise whats currently in Brocks contract but there is a part of me wonders if as follow up to whats happened with WM etc they might get him to put in a few extra dates. Im not talking many, just enough to keep the title on him until early next year.

You may well be right, but it just feels to me that Bryan/Lesnar is happening somewhere (most likely summerslam) and Lesnar will get the title.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

attitude308 said:


> He should not overkill fan's love for him the way our super cena did.


See I find Cena & the happy/smiley thing annoying, so I find Bryan annoying in that regard - *BUT* Cena has been doing his schtick for so long now, years & years *while* a good portion of the audience wanted other guys to be in his spot. This is really now the start of Daniel Bryan & his journey & the fans *want* him there, they're not gonna turn on him anytime soon. The guy doesn't get booed anywhere, even the shitty crowds still give this guy universal cheers.

He's not even my cup of tea & I honestly find the Yes! thing to be a channel turner, but even I think he deserves multiple world title reigns now & in the future if he remains this over, which seems to be the case. The smart thing to is they aren't gonna have Bryan look dominant in his feuds at the moment, HHH & his reign are gonna make his life a living hell, which in turn is gonna make the fans love him just as much. Because now it's about him overcoming the odds & keeping the titles, in a way it still feels like a struggle & chase even though technically speaking, he's supposed to be at the mountain top.

They're booking this good, and Bryan's smaller size is actually a perk in that regard even though HHH & a lot of Bryan doubters act like he's too "small" to draw & all that bullshit - truth is it's easy to buy into the underdog story when the guy actually looks like it. A guy like Cena on the other hand, even though he is a goof, actually is a little more physically imposing to the naked eye, makes it harder to buy him as an underdog.

Anyways to make it short, the fans aren't gonna turn on Bryan unless he starts giving diving headbutts to the Make-A-Wish kids.


----------



## p862011

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> *See I find Cena & the happy/smiley thing annoying*, so I find Bryan annoying in that regard - *BUT* Cena has been doing his schtick for so long now, years & years *while* a good portion of the audience wanted other guys to be in his spot. This is really now the start of Daniel Bryan & his journey & the fans *want* him there, they're not gonna turn on him anytime soon. The guy doesn't get booed anywhere, even the shitty crowds still give this guy universal cheers.
> 
> He's not even my cup of tea & I honestly find the Yes! thing to be a channel turner, but even I think he deserves multiple world title reigns now & in the future if he remains this over, which seems to be the case. The smart thing to is they aren't gonna have Bryan look dominant in his feuds at the moment, HHH & his reign are gonna make his life a living hell, which in turn is gonna make the fans love him just as much. Because now it's about him overcoming the odds & keeping the titles, in a way it still feels like a struggle & chase even though technically speaking, he's supposed to be at the mountain top.
> 
> They're booking this good, and Bryan's smaller size is actually a perk in that regard even though HHH & a lot of Bryan doubters act like he's too "small" to draw & all that bullshit - truth is it's easy to buy into the underdog story when the guy actually looks like it. A guy like Cena on the other hand, even though he is a goof, actually is a little more physically imposing to the naked eye, makes it harder to buy him as an underdog.
> 
> Anyways to make it short, the fans aren't gonna turn on Bryan unless he starts giving diving headbutts to the Make-A-Wish kids.


i never understood this

is a good guy not suppose to smile and look happy lol


----------



## siam baba

big mistake to push daniel bryan so big


----------



## Marrakesh

p862011 said:


> i never understood this
> 
> is a good guy not suppose to smile and look happy lol


Bryan is a man of the people, totally fan made. It isn't smiling and acknowledging the fans people have a real problem with. 

It is the fact Cena is forced to go out and smile even when it's probably killing him on the inside sometimes. It's the fake smiling and brushing off of other wrestlers threats that piss people off so much about Cena. Bryan won't have that problem.


----------



## BBoiz94

I can't help but notice the fact that the amount of hair Kane/Batista/Orton/Trips have altogether, can't even match up to Daniel Bryan's, while their beating down Bryan.


----------



## Atletichampiones

So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, until this guy is champion I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


----------



## tonsgrams

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, *until this guy is champion* I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


:lmao, well he is the champ.


----------



## Marrakesh

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, until this guy is champion I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


I'm sure you'll be sorely missed. fpalm


----------



## Rap God

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, _*until this guy is champion*_ *I will skip every single segment his on the show*. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


/care


----------



## Duke Silver

Great celebration for Bryan opening Raw with that insanely hot crowd. Bryan truly deserved that moment and it was priceless to see. The ending to Raw was just as awesome, as the potential for an Evolution/Authority vs. Bryan/Shield feud is brimming with intense brilliance.


----------



## Jammy

"YOU DESERVE IT" chant.

somebody cutting onions near me.


----------



## will94

Who's hyped for the potential of Bryan & The Shield vs. Kane & Evolution in a War Games at ER?


----------



## chemical

Daniel Bryan's win had me a complete mess. I was cheering loud, crying, and just soaked to the brim with euphoria. I've never had quite that sort of reaction out of ANYTHING that I've watched in my life and I'm 35 years old.

Daniel Bryan's potency and charisma in this industry is something that'll be talked about for years and years to come. 

I just hope that they don't screw us fans over by giving him a short title reign.

Like Daniel Bryan said, we deserve it. We deserve to have him champion for a good while.


----------



## Atletichampiones

chemical said:


> Daniel Bryan's win had me a complete mess. I was cheering loud, crying, and just soaked to the brim with euphoria. I've never had quite that sort of reaction out of ANYTHING that I've watched in my life and I'm 35 years old.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's potency and charisma in this industry is something that'll be talked about for years and years to come.
> 
> I just hope that they don't screw us fans over by giving him a short title reign.
> 
> Like Daniel Bryan said, we deserve it. We deserve to have him champion for a good while.


It's only wrestling calm down shouting and screaming should on occur, when cheering a team on the #Champions League final or #NBA Finals for me. Although each to it's own I guess but still cheering loud and euphoria. :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Duke Silver

will94 said:


> Who's hyped for the potential of Bryan & The Shield vs. Kane & Evolution in a War Games at ER?


I hadn't even considered that possibility. This would be the perfect scenario for Hunter to finally push that concept. :mark:


----------



## Diamondando112

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, until this guy is champion I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


Well sorry but you don't belong here. If you want you can go make a thread about the B+ player triple H because this thread is about the 

THE GOAT
THE AMERICAN DRAGON
THE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION
THE FACE OF THE WWE

HE IS DANIEL BRYAN


----------



## Eddie Ray

bryan naturally warms your heart. there is no need for flashy mic skills, hes more like the type of guy you'd like to hang out with, whether you are a man or a woman. hes non threatening as in he doesn't come off as a prick or disingenuous. naturally likeable.

can't wait for the eventual heel turn and the sound of hearts breaking though. i love it when universally loved faces turn heel. obviously not going to happen this year but when it eventually happens maybe we can get a super brutal D Bry ala ROH.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Diamondando112 said:


> Well sorry but you don't belong here. If you want you can go make a thread about the B+ player triple H because this thread is about the
> 
> THE GOAT
> THE AMERICAN DRAGON
> THE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION
> THE FACE OF THE WWE
> 
> HE IS DANIEL BRYAN


Like I said above it's only wrestling don't take it that seriously it's #fake you know.


----------



## Diamondando112

This might be a very unpopular opinion but I think bryan is pretty good on the mic and don't go all he does is shout one word.
I think his promo was pretty good on raw.
Opinions?


----------



## Diamondando112

Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said above it's only wrestling don't take it that seriously it's #fake you know.


I wasn't getting angry or anything just letting you know

DANIEL BRYAN IS THE GOAT


----------



## G-Mafia

Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said above it's only wrestling don't take it that seriously it's #fake you know.


lol. You are telling people on a wrestling forum that it's fake? You don't say. Why NOT become invested though? I mean that's why you watch right? To cheer. To boo. That's buying into it and that's what makes wrestling fun.


----------



## MrWalsh

I have a question who was the little girl and woman who briefly came into the ring to congratulate Bryan after he won at Mania?


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atletichampiones said:


> It's only wrestling calm down shouting and screaming should on occur, when cheering a team on the #Champions League final or #NBA Finals for me. Although each to it's own I guess but still cheering loud and euphoria. :lmao:lmao:lmao


personally I hate most sports...


wrestling is way more interesting and when well written, way more easy to get invested in.


----------



## Atletichampiones

G-Mafia said:


> lol. You are telling people on a wrestling forum that it's fake? You don't say. Why NOT become invested though? I mean that's why you watch right? To cheer. To boo. That's buying into it and that's what makes wrestling fun.


Invested in what? you can't feel attached to wrestler like your Football team, no need to get wound up like some do over about something which is scripted and pre determined. Some are getting all touchy here with #Hobo tramp man, like he cares about you guys because he does not.


----------



## Diamondando112

MrWalsh said:


> I have a question who was the little girl and woman who briefly came into the ring to congratulate Bryan after he won at Mania?


Pretty sure it was his sister and his niece.

Also Athleticchampiones if your talking all about how you can't get attached to wrestlers and it's just wrestling and sports is more entertaining why are you on a wrestling forum let alone a bryan thread? If you want to talk about football you can go on a football thread.


----------



## Atletichampiones

Eddie Ray said:


> personally I hate most sports...
> 
> 
> wrestling is way more interesting and when well written, way more easy to get invested in.


Still real to you dammit!


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atletichampiones said:


> Invested in what? you can't feel attached to wrestler like your Football team, no need to get wound up like some do over about something which is scripted and pre determined. Some are getting all touchy here with #Hobo tramp man! Like he cares about you guys because he does not.


you can because you get attached to how they work and how they play their character. 

the point of professional wrestling is suspend disbelief and create a connection between the audience and the wrestlers, negative if heel or positive if face. if wrestling doesn't make you feel that way then wrestling probably isn't for you.


----------



## Srdjan99

His sister and his niece


----------



## Eddie Ray

Atletichampiones said:


> Still real to you dammit!


being actually part of the industry, yes its real to me. I have a genuine passion for it and consider it an ART FORM. its essentially performance art and art works best when it connects with its audience and creates emotion.


----------



## Srdjan99

When you think about it, too many damn similarities between Bryan and Benoit and their WM moments


----------



## mpcdude

If and when Dbry's current face shtick gets stale, I hopes he will have a slow burn turn into a heel where he adopts a cocky and overconfident persona who believes he can destroy everyone in the ring. That will be a good time to bring back the dragon.


----------



## chemical

I have no shame at all in getting as emotionally charged about this shit as I do. It's what makes it fun for me. I'm not sure how this is any different from getting emotional over a movie or a book. Wrestling, cinema, and books are all fictitious works. 

Besides, did you guys see the reactions of the fans when Undertaker lost against Lesnar? The reactions when Daniel Bryan won the title on Sunday? The atmosphere on RAW? Are those people wrong for how they act? 


Anyway, I realize that people consume entertainment differently and that's fine. I just choose to become invested in the WWE product as if it were a good, extra long book.


----------



## Dougwertz

That you deserve it chant almost made him full on cry. He got calm and collected though and finished it through. Great guy. Even greater wrestler


----------



## Night_Vercetti

MrWalsh said:


> I have a question who was the little girl and woman who briefly came into the ring to congratulate Bryan after he won at Mania?


They were his niece and sister...Brie posted on Twitter that she wanted to come out and celebrates with Bryan but she wasn't allowed :lmao


----------



## MrWalsh

Night_Vercetti said:


> They were his niece and sister...Brie posted on Twitter that she wanted to come out and celebrates with Bryan but she wasn't allowed :lmao


How odd 
I mean she's family since their going to be married soon


----------



## THANOS

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, until this guy is champion I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.














Atletichampiones said:


> It's only wrestling calm down shouting and screaming should on occur, when cheering a team on the #Champions League final or #NBA Finals for me. Although each to it's own I guess but still cheering loud and euphoria. :lmao:lmao:lmao














Atletichampiones said:


> Like I said above it's only wrestling don't take it that seriously it's #fake you know.














Atletichampiones said:


> Invested in what? you can't feel attached to wrestler like your Football team, no need to get wound up like some do over about something which is scripted and pre determined. Some are getting all touchy here with #Hobo tramp man, like he cares about you guys because he does not.














Atletichampiones said:


> Still real to you dammit!


----------



## ecabney

Atletichampiones said:


> So the imp is still champion yuck thought they should of made Trips destroy him last night, until this guy is champion I will skip every single segment his on the show. This already has the makings of the worst title reign in years.


Are you agitated?


----------



## QuietInRealLife

Bryan winning the titles was a moment for the ages at Wrestle-Mania. But, however sad this makes me sound, I have to admit that I'm already pre-emptively fretting about the title going from Bryan to Brock to Roman Reigns at WM31. :bryan2 

Come on Bryan, I know you're a nice guy an all, but use _some_ pull backstage, man, I'm begging you. Don't let them try & skip past the Bryan era.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

chemical said:


> I have no shame at all in getting as emotionally charged about this shit as I do. It's what makes it fun for me. I'm not sure how this is any different from getting emotional over a movie or a book. Wrestling, cinema, and books are all fictitious works.
> 
> Besides, did you guys see the reactions of the fans when Undertaker lost against Lesnar? The reactions when Daniel Bryan won the title on Sunday? The atmosphere on RAW? Are those people wrong for how they act?
> 
> 
> Anyway, I realize that people consume entertainment differently and that's fine. I just choose to become invested in the WWE product as if it were a good, extra long book.


You're a fan. True fans get emotionally invested, plus it's a great way to let off steam by going to a house show and yelling your ass off. Bryan's journey has been one long emotional story that finally had its payoff. Just his WWE story is enough to give people the chills. Longtime fans from his indy work have an even extra layer of feelings to see "The Dragon" do what seemed impossible, to be the absolute Number 1 guy, not just the best on the indys. Someone who is not a fan cant understand the emotional attachment of true wrestling fans. That crowd last night would have chanted for him seemingly for eternity. The *YOU DESERVE IT* was just an incredible, spontaneous outpouring of respect and love for Bryan. He is so humble he downplays his overness, but he needed to hear he does deserve to be "THE MAN" that he has forged an unbreakable bond with the fans, who wanted to return the joy he gives them with his performances. The moment when he teared up was so genuine. It was so heartfelt and only further strengthened the bond he has forged with the audience. Bryan detractors need to come to terms with Bryan. He has permanently cemented himself as a main guy and,now with WWE fully invested in him, dont be surprised if Bryan's popularity is a monster that will keep getting stronger.


----------



## Lazyking

As much as I love Bryan, he doesn't need a LONG reign as champion. I personally wouldn't mind if he lost the title to Brock but only if Brock could make every ppv afterwards. 

To me, Bryan winning the title was great and it cements him as a main eventer for life. In fact, this run gets him to hall of fame if he becomes a cripple tomorrow so I'm satisfied. I know he isn't and that's why he has been a success.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


>



THIS IS AWESOME! THIS IS AWESOME!! POST OF THE YEAR! POST OF THE YEAR! OP GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN! OP GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> THIS IS AWESOME! THIS IS AWESOME!! POST OF THE YEAR! POST OF THE YEAR! OP GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN! OP GOT HIS FUCKING HEAD KICKED IN!



Calm down there buddy, you already had one heart attack when Bryan won the title, don't give yourself another so soon after 

But on a serious note, Thanos's response to the anti Bryan troll was rather special. Cue polite applause :clap


----------



## QuietInRealLife

Lazyking said:


> As much as I love Bryan, he doesn't need a LONG reign as champion. I personally wouldn't mind if he lost the title to Brock but only if Brock could make every ppv afterwards.
> 
> To me, Bryan winning the title was great and it cements him as a main eventer for life. In fact, this run gets him to hall of fame if he becomes a cripple tomorrow so I'm satisfied. I know he isn't and that's why he has been a success.


Yeah, I should explain, I don't think he should hold the belt forever and a day. But rather, it should be a nice, broken up reign (like The Rock's in 2000) that is kept fresh with a few losses & false finishes here & there to keep you on your toes. 

Say, he loses the belt at Extreme Rules, but gets it back at Payback. Then the PROPER run starts. The WM win was more about THE MUSIC, THE MOMENT, than about being the start of a monster run, I think.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RapidFiyah said:


> I can't wait for a Cena vs Bryan rematch. The crowd will be insane. MOTY potential right there.



I think that should be the Mania 31 main event. Have Bryan as a year long champion face Cena again. It would be incredible and Bryan will be even more over than he was during their Summerslam encounter.


----------



## Lazyking

QuietInRealLife said:


> Yeah, I should explain, I don't think he should hold the belt forever and a day. But rather, it should be a nice, broken up reign (like The Rock's in 2000) that is kept fresh with a few losses & false finishes here & there to keep you on your toes.
> 
> Say, he loses the belt at Extreme Rules, but gets it back at Payback. Then the PROPER run starts. The WM win was more about THE MUSIC, THE MOMENT, than about being the start of a monster run, I think.


I could see that but at the same time, I don't want Batista or Orton as champion. I could go with HHH and then put them in a cage for a blowoff match. He wins the title back from HHH.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Loved this video package they played at the beginning of RAW.  Man, Bryan deserves all of this. He looked so happy during the opening segment.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

IDONTSHIV said:


> I think that should be the Mania 31 main event. Have Bryan as a year long champion face Cena again. It would be incredible and Bryan will be even more over than he was during their Summerslam encounter.


Actually, this was my preference for Mania 31 as well. However, rather than Bryan having a year long run as champion, he drops the belt to Triple Douche at ER, wins it back at Payback & loses to Lesnar at HIAC. Cena wins the Rumble (yeah, it sucks I know, but he'll get a third rumble win just like Stone Cold, might as well get it over with) & Bryan gets the title back from Lesnar at EC, setting up Cena/Bryan II. This would be Bryan's true passing-of-the-torch moment. 

For me, the Summer-Slam match wasn't really a passing of the torch (Cena brought up his elbow injury the night after) more like Cena simply signing off on Bryan as a top guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Little Bryan interview to promote Smackdown tonight.

http://www.katc.com/news/wwe-superstar-and-world-heavyweight-champion-daniel-bryan-takes-over-gma-ahead-of-smackdown-at-the-cajundome-/


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

QuietInRealLife said:


> Actually, this was my preference for Mania 31 as well. However, rather than Bryan having a year long run as champion, he drops the belt to Triple Douche at ER, wins it back at Payback & loses to Lesnar at HIAC. Cena wins the Rumble (yeah, it sucks I know, but he'll get a third rumble win just like Stone Cold, might as well get it over with) & Bryan gets the title back from Lesnar at EC, setting up Cena/Bryan II. This would be Bryan's true passing-of-the-torch moment.
> 
> For me, the Summer-Slam match wasn't really a passing of the torch (Cena brought up his elbow injury the night after) more like Cena simply signing off on Bryan as a top guy.


I would be fine with your scenario. I just want the end result to be Bryan/Cena with Bryan going over, though I cant imagine Cena not wanting his win back.


----------



## THANOS

Powers of Pain said:


> Calm down there buddy, you already had one heart attack when Bryan won the title, don't give yourself another so soon after
> 
> But on a serious note, Thanos's response to the anti Bryan troll was rather special. Cue polite applause :clap






QuietInRealLife said:


> Actually, this was my preference for Mania 31 as well. However, rather than Bryan having a year long run as champion, he drops the belt to Triple Douche at ER, wins it back at Payback & loses to Lesnar at HIAC. Cena wins the Rumble (yeah, it sucks I know, but he'll get a third rumble win just like Stone Cold, might as well get it over with) & Bryan gets the title back from Lesnar at EC, setting up Cena/Bryan II. This would be Bryan's true passing-of-the-torch moment.
> 
> For me, the Summer-Slam match wasn't really a passing of the torch (Cena brought up his elbow injury the night after) more like Cena simply signing off on Bryan as a top guy.


I love this scenerio, it could tell a great story, and be very fresh.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I would be fine with your scenario. I just want the end result to be Bryan/Cena with Bryan going over, though I cant imagine Cena not wanting his win back.


I agree with you, but there's only one way I'd be ok with Cena going over, and we all liken it to seeing Pigs fly .


----------



## Your_Solution

I'd love to see more Bryan/Cena. Have Cena win the rematch sometime during the year, then have Bryan win the rubber match at WrestleMania 31. Thats how I'd do it rather than have Bryan win twice in a row, makes the third match into a bigger deal if theyre tied 1-1


----------



## Powers of Pain

I have to be honest and say thought I like the idea of Cena/Bryan at WM31 I really don't want the whole passing torch/handshake/Hogan, Warrior kind of thing. 

Personally id much prefer it was built up as the passing of the torch, the old face of the company against the new, lots of respect, etc. Then have Bryan win the match and have Cena go mental and beat him down to close the show. 

If DB has managed to keep the incredible fan support he is now and is still as popular and pushing merchandise in 12 months as he is now and with the Undertakers streak gone, it seems it might be the way to finally get Cena heel by beating up the new face of the company.

I just cant bring myself to picture Cena handing the belt to Bryan and shaking his hand, and I still think small seeds are already being sown about Cena's resentment of the new blood and that he doesn't like his position slipping away.

I guess it all comes down to if Bryan really can maintain his popularity over the next year, and on that point I really don't want him given a 12 month run yet, and im pretty sure WWE wont do that, he has plenty of time for further title reigns but right now im more interested in his feuds and how his character develops than how long his title run is this time around


----------



## NastyYaffa

Powers of Pain said:


> I have to be honest and say thought I like the idea of Cena/Bryan at WM31 I really don't want the whole passing torch/handshake/Hogan, Warrior kind of thing.
> 
> Personally id much prefer it was built up as the passing of the torch, the old face of the company against the new, lots of respect, etc. Then have Bryan win the match and have Cena go mental and beat him down to close the show.


That would be great! :clap

Heel Cena vs. Face Bryan feud, book it WWE. :mark:


----------



## G-Mafia

Atletichampiones said:


> Invested in what? you can't feel attached to wrestler like your Football team, no need to get wound up like some do over about something which is scripted and pre determined. Some are getting all touchy here with #Hobo tramp man, like he cares about you guys because he does not.


You don't think that Daniel Bryan appreciates his fans? Why can't you feel attached to a wrestler like you do a Football team? I don't see why you can't become invested in them.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This gif is either proof that the fans finally turned on Bryan or Bryan Danielson's first day at the Impact Zone:


----------



## LKRocks

I'm all for Lesnar/Bryan or at Mania 31.


----------



## THANOS

Powers of Pain said:


> I have to be honest and say thought I like the idea of Cena/Bryan at WM31 I really don't want the whole passing torch/handshake/Hogan, Warrior kind of thing.
> 
> Personally id much prefer it was built up as the passing of the torch, the old face of the company against the new, lots of respect, etc. Then have Bryan win the match and have Cena go mental and beat him down to close the show.
> 
> If DB has managed to keep the incredible fan support he is now and is still as popular and pushing merchandise in 12 months as he is now and with the Undertakers streak gone, it seems it might be the way to finally get Cena heel by beating up the new face of the company.
> 
> I just cant bring myself to picture Cena handing the belt to Bryan and shaking his hand, and I still think small seeds are already being sown about Cena's resentment of the new blood and that he doesn't like his position slipping away.
> 
> I guess it all comes down to if Bryan really can maintain his popularity over the next year, and on that point I really don't want him given a 12 month run yet, and im pretty sure WWE wont do that, he has plenty of time for further title reigns but right now im more interested in his feuds and how his character develops than how long his title run is this time around


Beautiful post! :clap I couldn't agree more. You make very valid points to why it absolutely is the time to finally get serious about turning Cena heel. Without next year's streak, a Cena heel turn is the perfect way to cement the fact that we are indeed in a new era.

If I were booking, I'd book Cena, more or less, to win a few matches in his feuds this year but generally lose all of them. I'd have his feud with Bray Wyatt go until Payback with Bray winning with help from the Family at ER, and "cleanly" at Payback. This will lead to Cena putting over Wyatt as a supernatural force that no man could overcome to try and save face. From there Cena will feud with Batista and then Cesaro for a few months and lose in those feuds as well, followed by saying that Batista had help from the Authority, and Cesaro was in humanly strong. After that I will let Cena have short feuds with Big E and Rusev where he even loses to them and then really starts to question himself, but ultimately blames it on his head not being in the right state because of the coming Royal Rumble. At the ppv Cena will win the Rumble and feel like he validated himself and proved all his losses were by not being focused.

At EC Bryan will win back the title from Lesnar in the Chamber (who was eliminated by Cesaro), and Mania will be set with Bryan/Cena II for the title, and Lesnar/Cesaro with Heyman as the ref (Heyman will turn face by refusing to screw Cesaro in the match, and side with Cesaro as the new beast).

Now we can do your scenario where Cena believes he will beat Bryan because all his losses the previous year were just because his head wasn't in the game. Then Bryan beats Cena at Mania and BOOM, Cena goes ballistic and finally turns heel.

How's that?



NastyYaffa said:


> That would be great! :clap
> 
> Heel Cena vs. Face Bryan feud, book it WWE. :mark:


:


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> This gif is either proof that the fans finally turned on Bryan or Bryan Danielson's first day at the Impact Zone:


Lol where is that from? :O


----------



## Vyer

NastyYaffa said:


> Lol where is that from? :O


It was part of WWE's video thanking the fans yesterday, showing how important they are to the business.

Edit:


----------



## THANOS

NastyYaffa said:


> Lol where is that from? :O


Monday night RAW in Pyro's (Tyrion Lannister's) hometown.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

YES! chants are the perfect sports chant and it keeps on spreading:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Still can't believe the "You Deserve It" chants. Been watching wrestling since 1990, and I've never heard anyone get that chant, _ever._


----------



## BrownianMotion

NastyYaffa said:


> Lol where is that from? :O


From the future. That's what the RAW crowds will be like after several months of Bryan as the face of the WWE.


----------



## Smoogle

ShowStopper said:


> Still can't believe the "You Deserve It" chants. Been watching wrestling since 1990, and I've never heard anyone get that chant, _ever._


same here but I also never thought we'd here the YOU SUCK singalong song on youtube videos towards CENA that was great.


----------



## THANOS

ShowStopper said:


> Still can't believe the "You Deserve It" chants. Been watching wrestling since 1990, and I've never heard anyone get that chant, _ever._


I know it was unbelievably awesome and a complete pimp slap to the face of every detractor that has said the fans only care about the catchphrase not the performer. Music to my ears :mark:


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

THANOS said:


> I know it was unbelievably awesome and a complete pimp slap to the face of every detractor that has said the fans only care about the catchphrase not the performer. Music to my ears :mark:


Yep. And it's not like it was a faint chant, either. Every person in that arena was chanting that. I got some goosebumps watching that. I don't know if we'll ever see that again. (the chant).


----------



## BrownianMotion

BrownianMotion said:


> From the future. That's what the RAW crowds will be like after several months of Bryan as the face of the WWE.


I was kidding here btw. Prior to WM30 I was most looking forward to Bryan vs HHH, the triple threat match, and Bryan winning the WWE WHC. I like Bryan. But Lesnar ending the streak stole the show for me.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THANOS said:


> I know it was unbelievably awesome and a complete pimp slap to the face of every detractor that has said the fans only care about the catchphrase not the performer. Music to my ears :mark:


For me this raw was all about TALENT

you saw Bryan was a 10 year old just in AWWWWWW.
i Bet Regal was 1 proud Daddy  

Also Cesaro was like a 10 year old when he said am a Paul heyman guy when crowd exploded he was like YES YES YES finally am getting a chance.


----------



## jarrelka

Im so proud of Bryan shit. He,s finally the man opening and closing the show. Not my favorite but his sucess is the most deserving ive ever seen. All the way from working small shows for 11 years, being relased by the wwe 2-3 times the first being in like 2001. He kept working and is now the freaking man in wrestling. Huge props.

Am I the only one that would love to see Cesaro/Bryan for the title at Summerslam? They would put on a classic. Bryan/Lesnar would be cool aswell. I guess he'll face the likes of Orton and Batista until then.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And it's not like it was a faint chant, either. Every person in that arena was chanting that. I got some goosebumps watching that. I don't know if we'll ever see that again. (the chant).


That chant was amazing. Just like Thanos said it's basically GAME OVER for the Bryan isnt over crowd. He is the most over guy in WWE by far and I dont see how its an arguable point. Bryan's crowd response last night might be his best ever. Simply Glorious.


----------



## THANOS

ShowStopper said:


> Yep. And it's not like it was a faint chant, either. Every person in that arena was chanting that. I got some goosebumps watching that. I don't know if we'll ever see that again. (the chant).


I know man it truly was incredible, and like I said, it thunder slapped the detrators arguments back to the Dark Ages.

Speak of the Devils and they shall appear 



BrownianMotion said:


> From the future. That's what the RAW crowds will be like after several months of Bryan as the face of the WWE.












God I love this gif :lmao


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

jarrelka said:


> Im so proud of Bryan shit. He,s finally the man opening and closing the show. Not my favorite but his sucess is the most deserving ive ever seen. All the way from working small shows for 11 years, being relased by the wwe 2-3 times the first being in like 2001. He kept working and is now the freaking man in wrestling. Huge props.
> 
> Am I the only one that would love to see Cesaro/Bryan for the title at Summerslam? They would put on a classic. Bryan/Lesnar would be cool aswell. I guess he'll face the likes of Orton and Batista until then.


I Could see something like

Bryan vs Brock at SS 

Bryan vs Cesaro at Mania 31 (for 1 title)
Brock vs Reigns Mania 31 (Another title)


----------



## Nut Tree

Daniel Bryan has earned it, not deserve it. No one deserves anything in life, you earn everything. I hate how people get that mixed up


----------



## BrownianMotion

BrownianMotion said:


> From the future. That's what the RAW crowds will be like after several months of Bryan as the face of the WWE.





THANOS said:


> I know man it truly was incredible, and like I said, it thunder slapped the detrators arguments back to the Dark Ages.
> 
> Speak of the Devils and they shall appear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> God I love this gif :lmao


I guess you missed the post after that where I said I was joking. I am a DB fan.


----------



## jarrelka

Atletichampiones said:


> Invested in what? you can't feel attached to wrestler like your Football team, no need to get wound up like some do over about something which is scripted and pre determined. Some are getting all touchy here with #Hobo tramp man, like he cares about you guys because he does not.


Wow. Im a huge soccer and mma fan and even play both but shit? Who 
gives a fuck if its ''fake''. Do you go to watch movies and think its fake? And fuck the things thats real is that Daniel Bryan worked 15 years to get to where he,s at now. Is that fake? No its not so ofc his fans feel happy that he finally made it.


----------



## the fox

Bryan will get The Rock or Austin type of title reigns not Cena or Triple h 
the longest reign The Rock Had was 119 days and Austin 175 
he won't keep the title for over a year or something like that doesn't fit his underdog persona or being the face who stand against the authority


----------



## Born of Osiris

I love those YES plates on the side of the title.


----------



## THANOS

BrownianMotion said:


> I guess you missed the post after that where I said I was joking. I am a DB fan.


I did, but I couldn't resist, I love that gif .



the fox said:


> Bryan will get The Rock or Austin type of title reigns not Cena or Triple h
> the longest reign The Rock Had was 119 days and Austin 175
> he won't keep the title for over a year or something like that doesn't fit his underdog persona or being the face who stand against the authority


That's exactly what I want. His reigns should always leave the general crowd wanting more, not getting bored. Give him short reigns that last no more than 4 or 5 months and I'll be ecstatic. Losing to Lesnar would be great as well! There's no shame in a loss to that man, and putting up a good effort against the beast but ultimately falling, will do Bryan loads of justice. Bryan could easily fall to Lesnar 1-on-1 and win the title back in EC where the numbers game helps him surprise Lesnar. Cesaro should be the one guy to finally knock Lesnar off his perch in my opinion.


----------



## NMPunk

Mark my words Daniel Bryan is going to cause another wrestling boom.


----------



## chemical

NMPunk said:


> Mark my words Daniel Bryan is going to cause another wrestling boom.


I sure hope so.

I wish WWE could find more people like Daniel Bryan to have on the roster. They need more people with whom the fans can relate to. No one can really relate to someone who's essentially superman. No one can relate to someone like Batista or Orton. 

People can relate to Daniel Bryan because he's a warm, genuine guy. People can relate to Bray because everyone at some point has felt like life just sucks fucking asshole and that you feel like the world is against you. People can relate to stuff like that. 

I wish they could somehow find a female version of Daniel Bryan. It would be dynamite on WWE then.


----------



## Powers of Pain

the fox said:


> Bryan will get The Rock or Austin type of title reigns not Cena or Triple h
> the longest reign The Rock Had was 119 days and Austin 175
> he won't keep the title for over a year or something like that doesn't fit his underdog persona or being the face who stand against the authority



I agree with this completely, its actually interesting that both the Rock and Stone Cold had much shorter reigns in general than the ones you mentioned, those two were by far the longest either of them had, most of their other ones were only 2 or 3 months.

These days the title doesn't change hands so much so id expect Bryan's reigns to be longer than a couple of months but like you said I don't want him having 12 month or even longer runs it just doesn't fit his character. Plus the fact that DB is one of those that no matter how good he is as champion there is always something extra about him when chasing the belt.

He reminds me of Kurt Angle or Jericho in that way, both of them were great champions but I always felt they were at their best when challenging.


----------



## #Mark

p862011 said:


> i never understood this
> 
> is a good guy not suppose to smile and look happy lol


Exactly. Bryan is smiling because he is genuinely happy about the support he recieves. Cena smiles when the entire crowd is booing him.. That just comes off as disingenuous.


----------



## Born of Osiris

chemical said:


> I sure hope so.
> 
> I wish WWE could find more people like Daniel Bryan to have on the roster. They need more people with whom the fans can relate to. No one can really relate to someone who's essentially superman. No one can relate to someone like Batista or Orton.
> 
> People can relate to Daniel Bryan because he's a warm, genuine guy. People can relate to Bray because everyone at some point has felt like life just sucks fucking asshole and that you feel like the world is against you. People can relate to stuff like that.
> 
> I wish they could somehow find a female version of Daniel Bryan. It would be dynamite on WWE then.


That is what's changed about this current Era and why alot of people never understood why the fans love guys like Punk and Bryan. 

They don't have characters that are over the top and "larger than life" but that's one of the reason why they're popular. It's because they're *relatable* to the common fan.

Which is why I'll never undersand the criticisms about Bryans look. 

He says it alot on his promos. He's one of "us".


----------



## Silent KEEL

Can't wait for the documentary tonight!

I'm hoping it shows after the match when he gets to the back and some of the other wrestlers were congratulating him, like his diary described. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn (sp?), and Sheamus.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Silent KEEL said:


> Can't wait for the documentary tonight!
> 
> I'm hoping it shows after the match when he gets to the back and some of the other wrestlers were congratulating him, like his diary described. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn (sp?), and Sheamus.


We BETTER get that backstage Moment!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Silent KEEL said:


> Can't wait for the documentary tonight!
> 
> I'm hoping it shows after the match when he gets to the back and some of the other wrestlers were congratulating him, like his diary described. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn (sp?), and Sheamus.


Damn excited for the documentary.  It's airing right after Main Event, right?


----------



## THANOS

chemical said:


> I sure hope so.
> 
> I wish WWE could find more people like Daniel Bryan to have on the roster. They need more people with whom the fans can relate to. No one can really relate to someone who's essentially superman. No one can relate to someone like Batista or Orton.
> 
> People can relate to Daniel Bryan because he's a warm, genuine guy. People can relate to Bray because everyone at some point has felt like life just sucks fucking asshole and that you feel like the world is against you. People can relate to stuff like that.
> 
> *I wish they could somehow find a female version of Daniel Bryan. It would be dynamite on WWE then.*


She's already employed, and in NXT .










As far as the rest of your post goes, it's well done and I agree with all of it. I will only add that I think Bray Wyatt's character is one full of elements that our culture loves about horror movies these days. There's a reason horror movies are the second highest grossing niche to superhero movies. Hell, in superhero movies themselves, movies about Captain America: Winter Soldier do much better than Man of Steel because the characters are heavily flawed in the former, which makes the movie more relatable than the larger than life Superman who has stronger than everything and just as fast as the damn Flash fpalm. Can you tell I dislike Superman lol? 



#Mark said:


> Exactly. Bryan is smiling because he is genuinely happy about the support he recieves. Cena smiles when the entire crowd is booing him.. That just comes off as disingenuous.


Totally agree with this. Bryan's smiling and pandering is perceived as genuine mostly because people can see that it's Bryan's true personality. Cena has always been perceived as a fake company bot, and whether he's actually genuine or not, that's not going to change.



KuroNeko said:


> That is what's changed about this current Era and why alot of people never understood why the fans love guys like Punk and Bryan.
> 
> They don't have characters that are over the top and "larger than life" but that's one of the reason why they're popular. It's because they're *relatable* to the common fan.
> 
> Which is why I'll never undersand the criticisms about Bryans look.
> 
> He says it alot on his promos. He's one of "us".


Quote for truth my friend! :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Silent KEEL said:


> Can't wait for the documentary tonight!
> 
> I'm hoping it shows after the match when he gets to the back and some of the other wrestlers were congratulating him, like his diary described. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn (sp?), and Sheamus.


That's the part I want to see as well, Bryan and his indy cohorts and hugging Sheamus who played his part in the YES Movement.


----------



## The True Believer

Bryan haters are hilarious. If they think that one night defines Daniel Bryan as "Dani-El", then how come he didn't super his way out of nearly losing the title?

:HHH2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I hope some kind-hearted Bryan fan could post a link to the documentary tonight to help maximize the number of people who can see it.


----------



## Beatles123

"YOU DESERVE IT!" :mark:


----------



## bmtrocks

NMPunk said:


> Mark my words Daniel Bryan is going to cause another wrestling boom.


Eh not seeing it but I would love this just to piss guys like Cena off.


----------



## LKRocks

"You deserve it"

Goddamn. I can't believe that Bryan is the #1 guy in the company today. He does deserve it. A whole damn lot.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hope some kind-hearted Bryan fan could post a link to the documentary tonight to help maximize the number of people who can see it.


Will do my friend


----------



## Blade Runner

SO DAMN PSYCHED FOR TONIGHT'S DOCUMENTARY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## THANOS

SVETV988_fan said:


> SO DAMN PSYCHED FOR TONIGHT'S DOCUMENTARY! :mark: :mark: :mark:


:mark: :mark: I can't wait! :


----------



## O Fenômeno

THANOS said:


> She's already employed, and in NXT .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As far as the rest of your post goes, it's well done and I agree with all of it. I will only add that I think Bray Wyatt's character is one full of elements that our culture loves about horror movies these days. There's a reason horror movies are the second highest grossing niche to superhero movies. Hell, in superhero movies themselves, movies about Captain America: Winter Soldier do much better than Man of Steel because the characters are heavily flawed in the former, which makes the movie more relatable than the larger than life Superman who has stronger than everything and just as fast as the damn Flash fpalm. Can you tell I dislike Superman lol?
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree with this. Bryan's smiling and pandering is perceived as genuine mostly because people can see that it's Bryan's true personality. Cena has always been perceived as a fake company bot, and whether he's actually genuine or not, that's not going to change.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote for truth my friend! :clap


Cena comes off as a company bot in every damn interview i've seen him in...

Besides the Howard Stern interview before he became Super :cena3 .

A good portion of America still loves down to earth celebrities they can relate too,or just come off as a non stuck-up person. Look at Jennifer Lawerence...


----------



## Beatles123

STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM OF WF, NOW WE HERE, BOYS!!

We always believed. Even when people like KO Bossy said it should never happen...it happened and now he is literally questioning if wrestling is alive or dead.

Haters are like:










It's quite delicious!


----------



## Blade Runner

that's ridiculous to think that wrestling is dead because the WWE went all out with bryan, if anything it's helping create some buzz around the company. if for some reason daniel bryan doesn't live up to the massive hype, they have plenty of new up and coming talent to fall back on while keeping bryan in a respectable spot on the card. i never had too much of a problem with KO Bossy's opinions. i don't agree with all of them (this one especially), but he usually makes good arguments to defend his points. good guy too, he's one of the few people on here that went out of his way to help me out with a personal struggle i was dealing with a few years ago.



THANOS said:


> :mark: :mark: I can't wait! :


a DVD HAS to be in the works. he deserves to have his story told and his greatest matches showcased. can you imagine if he got the CM Punk treatment and they greenlit the ROH footage? :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> STARTED FROM THE BOTTOM OF WF, NOW WE HERE, BOYS!!
> 
> We always believed. Even when people like KO Bossy said it should never happen...it happened and now he is literally questioning if wrestling is alive or dead.
> 
> Haters are like:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's quite delicious!


We had to listen to all these armchair wrestling experts pronounce that Vince would never put Bryan where he is now that he would never headline a Mania much less win the title and go over cleanly sgainst some of the biggest WWE names of all time. these "experts" were wrong. Do they acknowledge their mistake? No they just move the goalposts. Now it's how Bryan wont hold the title for long, he doesnt draw those ratings, he is just lucky to be involved in the Authority angle. They are still wrong. Bryan is the hottest commodity in the company. He does draw big ratings. He and HHH are perfect foils for each other and make the Authority angle successful. Bryan is so massively over right now. He is the only wrestler going who could stand with Hogan, Austin, and Rock in the ring and not be overshadowed by them. This is such an epic time to be a Bryan fan.:mark: :mark::mark: The Haters can keep wearing their blinders and ignore the overwhelming brilliance of Bryan's star.


----------



## Hydra

Theres so many good feuds that can come from this title reign, but the one I'm most excited about is Lesnar. Even though it means he's losing, it will be a great feud.

This is going to be an amazing ride folks.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So Bryan is getting married on Friday and he has said that Brie and her family don't particularly want the beard (wedding pictures and such). If they shave it somehow, it has to happen tonight on Smackdown(taping). Does he shave the beard?


----------



## jarrelka

Silent KEEL said:


> Can't wait for the documentary tonight!
> 
> I'm hoping it shows after the match when he gets to the back and some of the other wrestlers were congratulating him, like his diary described. Dean Ambrose, Seth Rollins, Sami Zayn (sp?), and Sheamus.


What documentary what have I missed=?


----------



## Mr. I

jarrelka said:


> What documentary what have I missed=?


Daniel Bryan's Journey To Wrestlemania, airing on the Network tonight at 9PM EST, right after Main Event.


----------



## THANOS

SVETV988_fan said:


> that's ridiculous to think that wrestling is dead because the WWE went all out with bryan, if anything it's helping create some buzz around the company. if for some reason daniel bryan doesn't live up to the massive hype, they have plenty of new up and coming talent to fall back on while keeping bryan in a respectable spot on the card. i never had too much of a problem with KO Bossy's opinions. i don't agree with all of them (this one especially), but he usually makes good arguments to defend his points. good guy too, he's one of the few people on here that went out of his way to help me out with a personal struggle i was dealing with a few years ago.


I totally agree with you as per usual :. I definitely agree with your comments on KO Bossy. He's always been one of my favourite posters and is a genuine and great guy. His posts on here are insightful and full of detailed responses and mostly valid reasoning. Of course, I rarely see eye to eye with his reasoning but that's besides the point . I feel the same about Boy Wonder, which may surprise a few people. He is another great dude, just with very loud opinions lol.



SVETV988_fan said:


> a DVD HAS to be in the works. he deserves to have his story told and his greatest matches showcased. can you imagine if he got the CM Punk treatment and they greenlit the ROH footage? :mark:


That would be astounding :mark:. I would imagine Bryan probably wouldn't put up a bitchfit about it like Punk did, so I would pleasantly surprised if the ROH, NJPW and NOAH footage is green-lit.



TheRockPwnsAll said:


> Theres so many good feuds that can come from this title reign, but the one I'm most excited about is Lesnar. Even though it means he's losing, it will be a great feud.
> 
> This is going to be an amazing ride folks.


Oh man I'm already chopping at the bit for a Lesnar/Bryan feud and match. The interaction between Bryan and Heyman will be very interesting, and the match with the beast will be incredible. Their styles match up so damn well. It will Big Lesnar vs Mini Lesnar :mark:.



StraightYesSociety said:


> So Bryan is getting married on Friday and he has said that Brie and her family don't particularly want the beard (wedding pictures and such). If they shave it somehow, it has to happen tonight on Smackdown(taping). Does he shave the beard?


Shave is not the right word I think lol. I think trim is much more suitable, which doesn't need to be televised.


----------



## Happenstan

StraightYesSociety said:


> So Bryan is getting married on Friday and he has said that Brie and her family don't particularly want the beard (wedding pictures and such). If they shave it somehow, it has to happen tonight on Smackdown(taping). Does he shave the beard?


No shaving, just trimming....probably back to his WHC reign facial hair length. Might get a haircut too.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

The documentary is an hour long from 9pm-10pm also Main Event is off to a great start


----------



## NastyYaffa

Talking about the beard, I think Bryan said on an interview that he indeed will trim it for the wedding, because Brie's grandmother does not like his current beard lol


----------



## Yes Era

Can't wait for the special


----------



## Osize10

can't wait for him to trim the beard. Probably won't go to this length, but his 1st WHC reign look was his best ever, in my opinion. Would love for him to go back to shorter hair and trimmed manly man beard


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Who does Bryan drop the title to though...tough question. But hope we get feuds amongst the likes of The Authority(HHH,Orton,Batista) for the next couple months, Big Show(would be a nice David vs. Goliath type match up),Bray Wyatt(rehash from their feud from earlier this year,Brock Lesnar(the ultimate test for Bryan that should be saved for SummerSlam or WM), John Cena(where we actually get a multi month long feud out of them),Sheamus(as a heel),And the Miz(as a mini feud from can be booked as Miz is jealous because the student surpassed the master going back to their NXT days). Bryan has a lot of money making feuds from what I've listed above. Hopefully they let his reign live up to its full potential.


----------



## Born of Osiris

It's time :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

I thought Bryan was getting married straight after WM... woah, he'll obviously have to go straight back to work, he's the champ now! 

I bought on dvd the very first ROH show because of Christopher Daniels, who is still one of my all time favourites and instantly thought Danielson and Low Ki were amazing and would go far... but I never thought ever, in a million years would he headline WM 30. Defeating HHH and Orton and Batista....

What an amazing achievement, something that even Danielson's greatest fans, the people who always believed he was the very best wrestler on the planet, would ever become the top guy in WWE.

All though we all knew it would happen after the Occupy Raw segment, it didn't become a reality till Sunday night.... Mind blown!


----------



## Osize10

here we go!


----------



## Osize10

:cena


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man this is already so awesome :mark:


----------



## Osize10

good to see Bryan and Brie fight about nothing like every other couple ever


----------



## Born of Osiris

Why can't this be a 3hour dvd :batista3


----------



## NastyYaffa

ROH!


----------



## Osize10

LOL everybody and their mother had to convince Vince about Bryan


:vince3


----------



## NastyYaffa

Good guy John :cena


----------



## O Fenômeno

Stream is so shite right now

:floyd1


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Osize10 said:


> LOL everybody and their mother had to convince Vince about Bryan
> 
> 
> :vince3


What do you mean?


----------



## Osize10

damn Pat Patterson has been epic in this


----------



## O Fenômeno

:mcgee1

enaldo

Feels.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Rock giving bryan a HUG!
+1 Pat Patterson knows his shit!


----------



## THANOS

Man that was fucking amazing and so tear wrenching :mark:. God I actually shed a few tears watching that. Never thought I'd ever do that watching wrestling.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Man. This was fucking awesome. Cool how they applauded him after the match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Sheamus hugged him too. Bryan vs Rock must happen. I wish it were longer.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Surprised that Paterson was one of his biggest supporters. That Sheamus hug lol didn't know they were that close.


----------



## SnapOrTap

Any links to this documentary yet? :ex:


----------



## thaimasker

Legit shocked that Rocky hugged bryan. I always thought he hated him on the DL for some reason XD
But man U know that u follow DB when 98% of that documentary was nothing new for u lol.


----------



## NastyYaffa

That was so awesome.  Sheamus looked so happy for Bryan at the ending of the documentary too. Can't wait till WWE makes a longer doc for Bryan. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Man that was fucking amazing and so tear wrenching :mark:. God I actually shed a few tears watching that. Never thought I'd ever do that watching wrestling.


Mere words are inadequate to express my feels after that. Just an amazing view and I need to watch it again.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

6 Hour DVD Please!


----------



## Osize10

daniel bryan network

world bryan entertainment

monday night bryan


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's the best pure babyface since GSP at his peak. That's the architect of what they need to present him as.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> He's the best pure babyface since GSP at his peak. That's the architect of what they need to present him as.


First post of yours in a long time that I completely agree with. Well said Sir.


----------



## Stanford

SnapOrTap said:


> Any links to this documentary yet? :ex:



A sad Canadian Bryan fan would also like to know...


----------



## Jingoro

^ xwt has it already. 

God i love the bryan video package to that song Monster. Imagine Dragons did the song. it's my favorite one since the hbk/taker rematch one. that was the greatest of all-time.


----------



## krai999

can somebody hook me up with the daniel bryan documentary as well?


----------



## TheMessenger921

You know. This journey has been pretty fantastic despite my complaining of him being a corny character. I will complain constantly about this one dimensional character (imo) but will always remember that he got so far doing this. Pretty surreal.

I already feel sad that the coming years from now, he'll begin putting over potential mega stars that may carry the industry to New levels (if we ever get a Cena or Austin in the future). But that's just how it is, I'm sure he'll oblige to that, I know he won't be a Cena xD.

Punk will always remain my favorite over him, but everything Punk has done will never tantamount to this moment for Bryan imo.


----------



## Jingoro

TheMessenger921 said:


> but everything Punk has done will never tantamount to this moment for Bryan imo.


other than stone cold vs vince, i don't think i've seen any other better arcs than this. punk had great promos and performances, but arcs like this are once in a decade i think.

what bryan went through was fucking lord of the rings epic. it's like we all knew what was going to happen in mania, it all did happen as expected, and yet it was still amazing to watch. there's nothing better than an underdog story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This makes me so damn sad. I kept thinking of Warrior as Bryan held the two belts aloft.


----------



## THANOS

The first 3 parts of the Bryan documentary have been posted on youtube.

*Part 1)*





*Part 2)*





*Part 3)*





*Part 4)*
Still waiting...


----------



## Beatles123

Let it be known that Ring of Honor has been getting a lot of love from WWE lately.


----------



## RandomLurker

THANOS said:


> The first 3 parts of the Bryan documentary have been posted on youtube.
> 
> *Part 1)*
> 
> *Part 2)*
> 
> *Part 3)*
> 
> *Part 4)*
> Still waiting...


THANK YOU GOOD SIR


----------



## Dec_619

I fucking love you Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Powers of Pain

The more I think about it the more I think that Bryan may hold the belt all the way to Summerslam before dropping it to Lesnar. Im just convinced that Lesnar is getting the belt at sometime despite his limited schedule. It may even be that he does a couple of extra PPVs. And the heat on him after ending the streak AND beating the new Peoples Champ would be off the scale.

It would also be an incredible match no doubt and one that Lesnar wouldn't have to hold back on so much as he has with less technically gifted guys.

Originally I didn't think Bryan would hold the belt that long but with his current popularity and the ongoing Evolution/Shield stuff I think theres enough to fill the PPVs in between while still keeping the belt on the current hottest ticket in town.

Oh and on the subject of beards.......does anyone think Bryan and Wyatt ring each other for grooming advice?


----------



## elo

Yeap, Bryan will be dropping the title to Lesnar or Cesaro at Summerslam, it really depends on Brock's dates and how quick they elevate Cesaro to the world title scene.

Personally I think a 3 PPV program surrounding Summerslam between Bryan and Cesaro would be the making of Cesaro and great to watch. (and he wouldn't even win the feud!) At Battleground he loses to Bryan in a ~30 minute match where Bryan becomes the first to kick out of The Neutralizer. (correct me if someone has already kicked out) Cesaro earns Bryan's respect and receives another shot at Summerslam where Cesaro wins in about 45 mins, massive Summerslam celebration etc etc etc. At Night of Champions the match will be booked as the tie-breaker and final encounter and will be a 60 minute Iron Man match where Bryan wins.

I think it's a really exciting program which gives Cesaro a short run with the title and elevates him immediately to top star status, Bryan taking a loss then getting it back excites me a hell of a lot more than him being booked like Superman just destroying every heel until he gets screwed.

Give us some REALITY booking HHH!

PS: The doco is awesome.
http://veedio.info/nowvideo.php?url=5bc61295a1aaf
http://veedio.info/nowvideo.php?url=b39713f06f0de

Here it is in 2 parts in full.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I've never cried watching a WWE documentary, but damn that Bryan documentary gave me dem feels. Especially the part where he walks to the backstage w/ the title belts. Amazing stuff.


----------



## DOPA

Until this year's Wrestlemania I was convinced no one would usurp Cena from the top spot as the face of the company. I honestly thought the highest Bryan could go is to be a strong #2 babyface in the company and that was his limit. But after Wrestlemania and the Raw after it with how WWE are now booking Bryan and of course the years of reaction Bryan has been getting and how incredibly over he still is I honestly believe we could be seeing the new face of the company in Daniel Bryan. I'm honestly starting to believe for the first time that it's happening and that WWE knows Cena is on his last legs as the guy carrying the company on his back and that they need someone to carry the load for the next few years.

Bryan is that guy, I can sense it now with all the promotion he has gotten and the backing he has received since after the RR. No other top face other than Cena has gotten this sort of treatment since 2007 or so. Not Edge, not Orton and not Punk. Bryan has surpassed them all and I can only see him going higher.

This is such an exciting time to be a wrestling fan and especially as a Bryan supporter :mark: :bryan


----------



## Rap God

House Targaryen said:


> Until this year's Wrestlemania I was convinced no one would usurp Cena from the top spot as the face of the company. I honestly thought the highest Bryan could go is to be a strong #2 babyface in the company and that was his limit. But after Wrestlemania and the Raw after it with how WWE are now booking Bryan and of course the years of reaction Bryan has been getting and how incredibly over he still is I honestly believe we could be seeing the new face of the company in Daniel Bryan. I'm honestly starting to believe for the first time that it's happening and that WWE knows Cena is on his last legs as the guy carrying the company on his back and that they need someone to carry the load for the next few years.
> 
> Bryan is that guy, I can sense it now with all the promotion he has gotten and the backing he has received since after the RR. No other top face other than Cena has gotten this sort of treatment since 2007 or so. Not Edge, not Orton and not Punk. Bryan has surpassed them all and I can only see him going higher.
> 
> This is such an exciting time to be a wrestling fan and especially as a Bryan supporter :mark: :bryan


Bryan wont be the face of the company ONLY because he dont have ''the look''.Cena will carry this company untill reigns s time come.Reigns is already breaking records etc and WWE see a lot of potential in Reigns though im not even a fan of him. But im thankful because bryan wont be booked as Super bryan (for the bryan haters:forget about WM already). Also his ''Year of the Goat'' ends in summerslam so we might not see him that much as we do now


----------



## Eulonzo

My only concern is that I hope he's not "injured" all the time, like Cena is sometimes.

It feels like Bryan's had shoulder/arm "injuries" since January/February and it's a little much.


----------



## DOPA

Eulonzo said:


> My only concern is that I hope he's not "injured" all the time, like Cena is sometimes.
> 
> It feels like Bryan's had shoulder/arm "injuries" since January/February and it's a little much.


I have a feeling they'll move past that by Extreme Rules.


----------



## Eulonzo

IDONTSHIV said:


> This makes me so damn sad. I kept thinking of Warrior as Bryan held the two belts aloft.


Oh my god.  That just hit me hard, man. Was that earlier in the day of Sunday before he won the title? Looks like it is.

I wonder if Warrior was in the documentary after Bryan won the title, I saw some pictures of Bryan backstage after he won the title and I saw him with Bret Hart and some others.


----------



## apokalypse

they should make IC title relevant agian just important as WWE World title and have IC champion vs WWE World Champion. 

Since Cena out of main event picture how about IC title? have Cena win IC title and guys chasing for it. Ic champion Cena vs Daniel Bryan WWE World Champion, Hogan vs Warrior.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Eulonzo said:


> Oh my god.  That just hit me hard, man. Was that earlier in the day of Sunday before he won the title? Looks like it is.
> 
> I wonder if Warrior was in the documentary after Bryan won the title, I saw some pictures of Bryan backstage after he won the title and I saw him with Bret Hart and some others.


I think that was earlier in the day. The documentary only showed Warrior interacting with the YES chants during his hall of fame speech. Bryan loved Warrior as a kid and posted this reaction to his death:



> Heartbroken. My sincerest condolences go out to The Warrior's family. Seeing how much he loved his daughters and his wife this weekend makes it all the more heartbreaking. The Ultimate Warrior was my favorite as a kid, and getting to speak to him this weekend was one of my favorite moments. He was so nice to me.


----------



## Born of Osiris

apokalypse said:


> they should make IC title relevant agian just important as WWE World title and have IC champion vs WWE World Champion.
> 
> Since Cena out of main event picture how about IC title? have Cena win IC title and guys chasing for it. Ic champion Cena vs Daniel Bryan WWE World Champion, Hogan vs Warrior.


I don't know if they'd be willing to have Cena win it but I think they should have Orton win and hold it for a while and lose it to a young face like Zayn or something.


I can't wait for the eventual Bryan DVD. Im surprised there hasn't been any talks of making one yet. Maybe next year since Punk got his a year after his big push.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> Sheamus hugged him too.* Bryan vs Rock must happen*. I wish it were longer.



Much though that might be fun, i'm pretty sure that isn't going to happen. If Rock does have one more match in him then im convinced it will be against Brock.

As for Bryan dream matches, for me it would have to be with Angle, who I'm sure is going to have one more short run with WWE down the road, or with Jericho. On a more realistic side id love to see Bryan/Rollins or Bryan/Ambrose happen at some time though with the current storylines that's nowhere in sight for a while.

I am certain that Bryan will be facing Brock this year though and that's one match im sure as hell looking forward to.


----------



## Xapury

lol...


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so excited for Bryan...sunday was awesome night to see Bryan finally win the belts... Monday night raw was awesome and loved seeing Shield come help Bryan out... love seeing Bryan and Shield in the ring together...I watched the doc on Bryan last night and loved it


----------



## DOPA

I choked up watching the Bryan documentary. I've never been so happy for a wrestler in my life.


----------



## criipsii

NastyYaffa said:


> I've never cried watching a WWE documentary, but damn that Bryan documentary gave me dem feels. Especially the part where he walks to the backstage w/ the title belts. Amazing stuff.





House Targaryen said:


> I choked up watching the Bryan documentary. I've never been so happy for a wrestler in my life.


My eyes welled when I saw him almost cry after hugging his sister and niece at WM.
The same with that promo on backstage pass after raw where he thanked the crowd and his voice started to quiver.

It's something many people don't often feel but the feeling of pure happiness for another person is damn good.


----------



## hazuki

NM found it. Watching it now


----------



## hazuki

So this documentary is making me like Bri alot more lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

House Targaryen said:


> I choked up watching the Bryan documentary. I've never been so happy for a wrestler in my life.



I feel the same way. I said this yesterday but he is humble to the extreme. He doesnt believe he is a superstar, he doesnt want an article glorifying him put up in his house. In the documentary you can see a door with Batista written on it, so Batista got his own space. I think Bryan was just changing out there with everybody else. he fans need to keep cheering him, maybe even more of the "you deserve it", because I think he really doesnt believe he does.


----------



## MoxleyMoxx

Just finished watching the Bryan documentary. It was a pretty good watch. WWE should do more of these diary things.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Just watched the documentary and damn I had tears in my eyes


----------



## JAROTO

This Daniel Bryan documentary must be released on DVD/Blu-Ray as soon as possible!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wonder if part of the reason the Shield went face on Monday was so that Rollins could talk about being friends with Bryan on the doc. w/o messing with their kayfabe world.


----------



## Blade Runner

JAROTO said:


> This Daniel Bryan documentary must be released on DVD/Blu-Ray as soon as possible!


it won't, not with it's hour length. i would be thrilled with a full fledged DVD where he really goes in depth about his career, and an extra disc (or two) to showcase his greatest matches. i would buy that, and i don't even buy physical blu rays anymore.

DB's Journey to Wrestlemania could be an extra on the DVD.


----------



## Tony

Could someone please send me a link to the Daniel Bryan Wrestlemnia documentary? I would love to watch it.


----------



## NastyYaffa

From a new photoshoot.

That's how a real champ looks like! :yes


----------



## Sarcasm1

I thought it was funny that when Rollins mention that Bryan is a friend, and then said again he is my friend lol.


----------



## NoGimmicksNeeded

Great documentary, especially for one hour. Honest about the WWEs mistakes too. What a massive moment WM30 ended on, he's genuinely made as a bonafide superstar.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> From a new photoshoot.
> 
> That's how a real champ looks like! :yes


That picture is wonderful It makes the interminable almost 8 month wait since Summerslam worth it. It makes a wonderful background on my laptop.

Oh, have you heard? Bryan is a ratings draw that is becoming a monster that is only getting stronger. People in this thread have known this for months but the word is finally starting to get out. Hey, if he keeps this up, maybe he will actually go over Lesnar when they tangle.


----------



## THANOS

NoGimmicksNeeded said:


> Great documentary, especially for one hour. Honest about the WWEs mistakes too. What a massive moment WM30 ended on, he's genuinely made as a bonafide superstar.


And not only that but it's translating into monster ratings. The breakdown came out in the ratings thread and it proved Bryan is the biggest draw on the show. It really is absolutely surreal to see that as a Bryan fan. It proves that despite his look, despite his size, despite his "average" mic skills, fan absolutely positively love the guy and see him as a true megastar in the making. :banderas :banderas

Detractors this dance was choreographed just for you


----------



## Tardbasher12

Next things that Bryan haters will say: 
"I don't understand why people want to see this midget."
"HHH is the reason for those ratings." 
Bank on it.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> That picture is wonderful It makes the interminable almost 8 month wait since Summerslam worth it. It makes a wonderful background on my laptop.
> 
> Oh, have you heard? Bryan is a ratings draw that is becoming a monster that is only getting stronger. People in this thread have known this for months but the word is finally starting to get out. *Hey, if he keeps this up, maybe he will actually go over Lesnar when they tangle*.


Although i'm excited about the potential feuds that Bryan is going to have as champion, not just during this reign, but later ones, I am expecting Lesnar/Bryan to happen at Summerslam and Lesnar to win at that time. And Im fine with that DB will have had his huge WM moment and most likely had a nice championship run for several months no doubt involving some awesome title defence matches.

But I'm fine with him losing to Lesnar and then getting back in the title picture a little bit further down the road. We all know that Bryan is here to stay and is going to be one of the main eventers for hopefully many years to come. However I don't want him booked as some kind of superman where just because he's hugely popular he has to beat everyone and keep the belt for ages.

I actually enjoy Bryan just as much chasing the belt or even in other top quality non title matches as I do and will enjoy him as champion.

So given a choice between Bryan holding onto the belt for 12 months or having a 3/4 month run now, dropping the belt to Lesnar and getting back in the title mix maybe later in the year or around the RR, I choose the second. Not because I don't enjoy Bryan's work , I love it, but because I just think that suits his character/persona better now.


----------



## Dell

The documentry was really great. Made me like him even more, if that is possible. 

So happy for him, crowd was right with the 'you deserve it' chants.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed Seth Rollins immensely on the documentary. He is a great in ring performer to me. Listen to the respect he has for Bryan. He said he is Picasso inside the ring. Bryan has that behind the scenes respect from everyone that makes his detractors seem foolish.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Looks like Bryan IS the next megastar WWE has been trying to find for YEARS post-Attitude era. All love to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

BIG E WINNING said:


> Looks like Bryan IS the next megastar WWE has been trying to find for YEARS post-Attitude era. All love to him.


I want to save some love four your signature.


----------



## Powers of Pain

THANOS said:


> And not only that but it's translating into monster ratings. *The breakdown came out in the ratings thread and it proved Bryan is the biggest draw on the show*. It really is absolutely surreal to see that as a Bryan fan. It proves that despite his look, despite his size, despite his "average" mic skills, fan absolutely positively love the guy and see him as a true megastar in the making. :banderas :banderas
> 
> Detractors this dance was choreographed just for you



If anyone still doesn't realise that DB is the biggest attraction and most popular wrestler in the company at the moment, they are either blind, mad or allergic to beards.


----------



## Tony

I just watched the documentary. Great stuff, hopefully his official documentary that'll come out on DVD will be even better.  It's so good to see an underdog story work out and to see that underdog accomplish his dream. It's really inspiring to see a humble guy from Aberdeen, Washington who wanted nothing more than to be a professional wrestler become one of the biggest stars in the WWE, the biggest wrestling company in the world, today.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The people's champions: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Cashmere

I want to see these feuds with him this year:

vs Cesaro
vs Sheamus
vs John Cena
vs HHH again ( they have good chemistry )
vs The Miz ( they can create something from those NXT days )
vs Dolph Ziggler
vs Bray Wyatt again

Then to this day next year ( after all of that ), he'll still be the champ


----------



## Yes Era

IDONTSHIV said:


> The people's champions: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Great sight


----------



## Born of Osiris

Probably wouldn't happen and would be to early this year to do it but man am I going to mark whenever we get a Zayn/Bryan fued.


----------



## Yes Era

THANOS said:


> And not only that but it's translating into monster ratings. The breakdown came out in the ratings thread and it proved Bryan is the biggest draw on the show. It really is absolutely surreal to see that as a Bryan fan. It proves that despite his look, despite his size, despite his "average" mic skills, fan absolutely positively love the guy and see him as a true megastar in the making. :banderas :banderas
> 
> Detractors this dance was choreographed just for you


Anyone have a link to the documentary? I'm fiending to see it.


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> The people's champions: :mark: :mark: :mark:


This moment meant so much for me as a fan. Rock was my favorite wrestler for so many years and seeing him embrace Bryan like that really felt special. The former People's Champion passing the torch to the new People's Champion. I also loved the little rub Rock gave to Bryan during that segment with Austin and Hogan.

The WWE youtube channel just posted this awesome behind the scenes look at Mania:






That pop for Bryan's entrance was earth shattering.


----------



## AmericanGangster

*Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Guys please this is not a bash thread, I'm a big D BRY fan and I've been happy with WWE lately but just a thought...Imagine, what if someone like Ziggler, Ryder, Tyson Kid, Sandow had invented the YES chant...where would they be today? Because let's face it the only thing realistically Bryan has is his wrestling ability and the YES chant. His look and mic skills are mid card at best in my opinion. The YES chant has made this guy's career!


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



AmericanGangster said:


> Guys please this is not a bash thread, I'm a big D BRY fan and I've been happy with WWE lately but just a thought...Imagine, what if someone like Ziggler, Ryder, Tyson Kid, Sandow had invented the YES chant...where would they be today? Because let's face it *the only thing realistically Bryan has is his wrestling ability and the YES chant.* His look and mic skills are mid card at best in my opinion. The YES chant has made this guy's career!


That's all Daniel Bryan needs to be the most over in WWE. You take away the "Yes" chant you'll have the best wrestler in the company still. The chant would just be taken away.

The "Yes" chant did make his career, i'm sure Bryan is thankful for that.


----------



## Decency

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

He is still the best wrestler in the E today hands down. And why are we playing these "What If" games? Sandow has Thank You, Punk has all of his catch phrases, Stone Cold has WHAT?! and DB has YES! We could have this discussion about all of the great stars through the decades who pandered to the crowd and made catch phrases that still last today. That's just the name of the business.


----------



## JAROTO

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

ZZZZZzzzzzzz Is this thread needed?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Please do not merge this substandard thread with the Daniel Bryan GOAT discussion thread.


----------



## tonsgrams

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The best in ring wrestler in the company.


----------



## Uerfer

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Bryan's character lacks depth, everyone knows that.


----------



## Energy

I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.

Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh ! 

You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe ! I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !

WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!

People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..

Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !? 

Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena ! 

Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image 

wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

To answer the question, 

What we'd have is a damn good wrestler....BUT WITHOUT much of the POP/reaction that he's been getting.

Remember when he was first a face and came out to the newest version of Ride of the Valkyries, it was like *crickets* out there. 

It was only when he turned heel and started doing the "YES" thing on the way to the ring as a method of being OBNOXIOUS(and pissing fans off) that started it all.


----------



## MarcioDX99

Look here is what people fail to realise the yes chant didn t made db ,dB made the yes chant ,also the yes chant on paper is a pretty stupid but because of db carisma(yes he is carismatic ) he made the chant fun and the fans ate up


----------



## EscapedIllusion

The best wrestler in the world.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> This moment meant so much for me as a fan. Rock was my favorite wrestler for so many years and seeing him embrace Bryan like that really felt special. The former People's Champion passing the torch to the new People's Champion. I also loved the little rub Rock gave to Bryan during that segment with Austin and Hogan.
> 
> The WWE youtube channel just posted this awesome behind the scenes look at Mania:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That pop for Bryan's entrance was earth shattering.



I love back stage videos. I never even think that the guys have to be warming up in the back. It makes perfect sense, just never thought much about it. I hope Bryan gets a huge increase when he comes up for a new contract.


----------



## goldigga

Best part about it is we have a champion that has no problem putting other people over and making them look like a million bucks. Bryan is still so humble after all this time and it's going to be exciting no matter who he feuds with.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Like others have said, you'd still have an amazing wrestler. I don't think he'd be over to the degree he is now but hey, who knows.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Energy said:


> I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.
> 
> Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh !
> 
> You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe ! I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !
> 
> WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!
> 
> People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..
> 
> Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !?
> 
> Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena !
> 
> Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image
> 
> wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen


Oh shut up!


----------



## Beatles123

BAHA Thats it me bucko! Choke on it! CHOKE ON A REAL WRESTLER MAKING IT!


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Wouldn't say he's the best, I'd give that title to someone like Cesaro or Seth Rollins, but he is still one of the top wrestlers. Without the yes chant though, I think things would've ended up differently. That being said, all the more props to him, he came up with a slogan that's simple but that fans love to use.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Let's see:

- The Best wrestler in the world
- An extremely charismatic performer
- An unbelievable connection with the crowd
- A very unique and marketable look
- A relatable working man who pops huge ratings
- Someone getting "Daniel Bryan" chanted over and over again, just as loudly.


Seth Rollins said it best on the Bryan documentary that aired on the Network last night, "The fans chant yes everywhere we go, not because it's a simple catchphrase or fun to chant, it's to show their support for him, that's it".


----------



## SovereignVA

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Take away the 'Yes!' chant and you'll just get more 'Daniel Bryan'.


----------



## Stannis Baratheon

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Not much. Good wrestler with poor mike skills, not exactly a recipe for great success.


----------



## Fissiks

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Genius Wrestler, Millionaire, Playboy, Philanthropist


----------



## perro

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



> Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?


*hits Buzzer*

What Is The Best Wrestler in the World?

*DING DING*


----------



## Superhippy

IDONTSHIV said:


> That picture is wonderful It makes the interminable almost 8 month wait since Summerslam worth it. It makes a wonderful background on my laptop.
> 
> Oh, have you heard? Bryan is a ratings draw that is becoming a monster that is only getting stronger. People in this thread have known this for months but the word is finally starting to get out. Hey, if he keeps this up, maybe he will actually go over Lesnar when they tangle.


Bryan is the man but I really think Lesnar should be the one that ends up beating him for the title 8 - 9 months down the line. Bryan doesn't need the rub of being the guy that beats the guy who broke the streak. If Lesnar beats Bryan though after he broke the streak that might be about the most heat that any wrestler has ever had.


----------



## Londrick

NastyYaffa said:


> From a new photoshoot.
> 
> That's how a real champ looks like! :yes












:banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Londrick said:


> :banderas


 Post of the day. I totally forgot that pic. The symmetry is amazing.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Rick_James said:


> Wouldn't say he's the best, I'd give that title to someone like Cesaro or Seth Rollins, but he is still one of the top wrestlers. Without the yes chant though, I think things would've ended up differently. That being said, all the more props to him, he came up with a slogan that's simple but that fans love to use.


Cesaro and Rollins themselves would tell you he's the best. Hell, Rollins on Bryan's doc said he first saw Bryan on the first ROH DVD and Bryan instantly became one of his idols.


----------



## Chan Hung

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The chants helped but also the in ring skills of his added to his appeal.


----------



## Beatles123

Londrick said:


> :banderas


----------



## Energy

Beatles123 said:


> BAHA Thats it me bucko! Choke on it! CHOKE ON A REAL WRESTLER MAKING IT!


Brock lesnar is a real wrestler mate... bryan is a geek who learned to perform moves..... what would you prefer ? 

A geek who learned to fake fight or a REAL MAN WHO WON UFC FIGHTS AGAINST REAL FIGHTERS. Brock isn't a midget taking white belt mma class for fuck sake 

so get the fuck outta here with that '' real wreslter'' b.s

Chris beniot/ Eddie were so legit the business killed them...

I suggest you think before opening you're mouth with this real wrestler garbage you have no idea what a real wrestler is you aint even got love for japan/ mexico you're an American entertainment fan got it !?

and for the record if chris is a '' monster'' for what he did why did bryan steal his indentity ? why did he steal his moveset ? why are wwe profiting of a man they killed ? think about it.....and stop being so ignorant and a wwe sheep


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

I've never gotten the idea of depriving a mega over star of some of the qualities that got them over in the first place to gauge how good they really are. It's like saying "Well, the only reason The Rock got as big as he was is because of his impeccable mic skills and catchphrases", or "The only reason Undertaker made it as far as he did was because of his gimmick". Like, duh. Take away the things that got them over and they wouldn't be as over! :faint:

Simply saying "If you give X to Y talent instead of Z talent, then Y talent would be more popular than Z talent" isn't really a valid argument, since it can be applicable to pretty much anyone. 

But concerning his "midcard" look, I would reason that his look is also one of the factors in how ridiculously over he is, because it fits the underdog role so perfectly.


----------



## Born of Osiris

That picture is awesome as fuck.


----------



## THANOS

Energy said:


> I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.
> 
> Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh !
> 
> You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe ! I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !
> 
> WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!
> 
> People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..
> 
> Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !?
> 
> Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena !
> 
> Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image
> 
> wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen



























Finally..


----------



## hng13

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The thing is, he came up with it. It's not like creative came up with the idea and stuck it to him. His character is pretty thin, but the fans love him because of his work in the ring and his love for the business not just because of the chant.


----------



## Energy

^^^^

cant respond with words.... tells me everything I need to know. I'm done with this thread if you are that ignorant you cant respond OR see the truth when its written and explained in detail theirs no hope for you.....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Energy said:


> Brock lesnar is a real wrestler mate... bryan is a geek who learned to perform moves..... what would you prefer ?
> 
> A geek who learned to fake fight or a REAL MAN WHO WON UFC FIGHTS AGAINST REAL FIGHTERS. Brock isn't a midget taking white belt mma class for fuck sake
> 
> so get the fuck outta here with that '' real wreslter'' b.s
> 
> Chris beniot/ Eddie were so legit the business killed them...
> 
> I suggest you think before opening you're mouth with this real wrestler garbage you have no idea what a real wrestler is you aint even got love for japan/ mexico you're an American entertainment fan got it !?
> 
> and for the record if chris is a '' monster'' for what he did why did bryan steal his indentity ? why did he steal his moveset ? why are wwe profiting of a man they killed ? think about it.....and stop being so ignorant and a wwe sheep


Your diatribe about Benoit kills any credibility you could have which given what you spewed is zero.


----------



## Energy

IDONTSHIV said:


> Your diatribe about Benoit kills any credibility you could have which given what you spewed is zero.


You still haven't explained why bryan is making money from beniot ? Why is wwe profiting from a guy they see as scum ? why aren't the media stepping in ( because wwe is irrelevant I can answer the last question on my own)

But seriously if you're boy bryan is so great at wrestling why does he need to steal another mans identity especially when most of bryans fans are too young to understand that the business killed beniot ?

if bryan was the great he'd have his own moveset not steal someone elses


----------



## Silent KEEL

Energy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> cant respond with words.... tells me everything I need to know. I'm done with this thread if you are that ignorant you cant respond OR see the truth when its written and explained in detail theirs no hope for you.....


Please do go, nobody cares about your posts enough to argue.


----------



## Londrick

Energy said:


> Brock lesnar is a real wrestler mate... bryan is a geek who learned to perform moves..... what would you prefer ?
> 
> A geek who learned to fake fight or a REAL MAN WHO WON UFC FIGHTS AGAINST REAL FIGHTERS. Brock isn't a midget taking white belt mma class for fuck sake
> 
> so get the fuck outta here with that '' real wreslter'' b.s
> 
> Chris beniot/ Eddie were so legit the business killed them...
> 
> I suggest you think before opening you're mouth with this real wrestler garbage you have no idea what a real wrestler is you aint even got love for japan/ mexico you're an American entertainment fan got it !?
> 
> and for the record if chris is a '' monster'' for what he did why did bryan steal his indentity ? why did he steal his moveset ? why are wwe profiting of a man they killed ? think about it.....and stop being so ignorant and a wwe sheep


:ti @ the business killed them.

They killed themselves (although in Eddie's case, not directly)


----------



## Energy

Silent KEEL said:


> Please do go, nobody cares about your posts enough to argue.


you're a little boy who doesn't understand anything so keep you're thought to yourself if you cant make a counter argument im all ears eyes but when you cant even do that it's you sir who is stupid considering you would normally defend this guy with your life because his yourz superhero 

do you honestly believe his going to change wwe ? in mean seriously ? do you honestly believe his not getting cena booking ? that's why you said wjhat you said you have no argument because your wrong


----------



## Beatles123

Why should I take anything seriously that comes out of your mouth energy? You're a Chauvinist who belittles woman and also a nationalist because you hold that I am an american against me. Go suck off Dana White while the most over WRESTLER today does his fucking job and kills it every week. Wrestling and MMA are two different things, so get the fuck out of this thread if you don't like Bryan. Otherwise my next reply is going to bury you worse than you got buried in the shield thread!


----------



## Energy

Londrick said:


> :ti @ the business killed them.
> 
> They killed themselves (although in Eddie's case, not directly)


Explain 

Why did a bunch of wrestlers including randy savage die these past number of years as direct results off the business ? 

Why did wwe fire their doctor who was looking into concussions the week beniot died ? a man who was out spoken and told wwe their playing with people lives if they continue doing business this same way 

Why did concussions in general become such a huge issue after beniots death ?

Why did wwe ban chair shoots and aggression in all forms ?

why are movesets watered down ?

yes it fun to be ignorant but im hear to educate you people not fill you're heads with wwe propaganda






Beatles123 said:


> Why should I take anything seriously that comes out of your mouth energy? You're a Chauvinist who belittles woman and also a nationalist because you hold that I am an american against me. Go suck off Dana White while the most over WRESTLER today does his fucking job and kills it every week. Wrestling and MMA are two different things, so get the fuck out of this thread if you don't like Bryan. Otherwise my next reply is going to bury you worse than you got buried in the shield thread!



I never belittled woman I just simply stated that I dislike the shields direction and you should too if you're a fan because a face turn = becoming boring


----------



## glenwo2

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



perro said:


> *hits Buzzer*
> 
> What Is The Best Wrestler in the World?
> 
> *DING DING*



CM Punk says Hi.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This motherfucker is going all out.


----------



## Sword Of Justice

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



hng13 said:


> The thing is, he came up with it. It's not like creative came up with the idea and stuck it to him. His character is pretty thin, but the fans love him because of his work in the ring and his love for the business not just because of the chant.


that fucking midget didnt come up with SHIT, he stole it from diego sanchez, he should be sending diego 25% of his check every week

back to the matter at hand, you take that chant away and he's NOTHING, he'd be sandow status within a month, i guarantee it

his whole character is some freak with a beard who goes YES YES YES, just like the usos whole gimmick is saying their name in 2 syllable chants, they werent shit before they started doing it


----------



## Londrick

Energy said:


> Explain
> 
> Why did a bunch of wrestlers including randy savage die these past number of years as direct results off the business ?
> 
> Why did wwe fire their doctor who was looking into concussions the week beniot died ? a man who was out spoken and told wwe their playing with people lives if they continue doing business this same way
> 
> Why did concussions on general become such a huge issue after beniots death ?
> 
> Why did wwe ban chair shoots and aggression in all forms ?
> 
> why aere movesets watered down ?
> 
> yes it fun to be ignorant but im not Im hear to educate you people not fill you're heads with wwe propaganda


None of this has to do with Eddie being a drug addict or Benoit hanging himself. They made the decision to do that.

I bet you're one of the people that think guns kill people.


----------



## checkcola

Oh boy, this thread is going to become unreadable if off topic rehashes of Eddie and Chris become the focus.


----------



## tailhook

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



AmericanGangster said:


> Guys please this is not a bash thread, I'm a big D BRY fan and I've been happy with WWE lately but just a thought...Imagine, what if someone like Ziggler, Ryder, Tyson Kid, Sandow had invented the YES chant...where would they be today? Because let's face it the only thing realistically Bryan has is his wrestling ability and the YES chant. His look and mic skills are mid card at best in my opinion. The YES chant has made this guy's career!


What do you have if you taking posing and steroids, the Hogan Name, and the Hulk gimmick away from Hogan?

Terry Bollea. What a sad sack of Sandow that guy would be.

The whole point of this industry is to create characters that people want to see and vicariously live through. Most great wrestlers tend to have a gimmick to make that happen and get over whether its THE PEOPLE'S CHAMP or STONE COLD, two relatively generic gimmicks, but in the right hands.. gold. Austin's mother didn't give him that moniker, it was created as a way for him to get over, and it worked. Before that, Stunning Steve Austin was largely a midcarder which the WCW had no idea wth to do with.

So ya.. go crying into the night that your favorites haven't gotten over and this guy did. It was simply the right person, coupled with the right gimmick, at the right time in Wrestling history for it to take off. 

Or, more appropriately, look at it this way. If they had they given it to say Sandow, he would have been ridiculed... anymore than trying to give Hogan's gimmicks to say the Brooklyn Brawler would have gotten him over. You need the right guy for the gimmick such that the whole becomes far greater than the parts, and for Daniel Bryan.. it was the YES chant.


----------



## THANOS

Energy said:


> ^^^^
> 
> cant respond with words.... tells me everything I need to know. I'm done with this thread if you are that ignorant you cant respond OR see the truth when its written and explained in detail theirs no hope for you.....


You don't want any of this, trust me. I'm doing you a favor bud . Just say your peace and move on, no one in this thread cares to argue about things that are irrelevant to their opinions on Bryan.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Energy said:


> you're a little boy who doesn't understand anything so keep you're thought to yourself if you cant make a counter argument im all ears eyes but when you cant even do that it's you sir who is stupid considering you would normally defend this guy with your life because his yourz superhero
> 
> do you honestly believe his going to change wwe ? in mean seriously ? do you honestly believe his not getting cena booking ? that's why you said wjhat you said you have no argument because your wrong


I'm the little boy, but you're the one that types like a 1st grader.

I'm a Bryan fan , I have no need to defend him to somebody that will just ignore all valid points because their agenda is to simply troll the Bryan thread.

No Thank YOU!!!


----------



## chronoxiong

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Fissiks said:


> Genius Wrestler, Millionaire, Playboy, Philanthropist


Lol...Came here to type something like that too. :clap


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

subject's been beaten to death but yeah, Bryan wouldn't have gotten the spot that he did without the chant. Not a good enough "standout" to get that kind of thing with just a gimmick or strictly his wrestling ability


----------



## uppercut

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A monster ..a monster he turned into a monster..... 
Daniel Bryan doesnt need to talk back at the moment cuz he owns his opponents with the yes chants.
Lets say in 4-6 weeks he needs to cut good promos. 

and btw the dude is super funny and can talk , also after this monster ride to his way to the top , bryan is surley filled up with confidence, which will help him to cut good promos.


R.I.P WARRRIOORRRRREEEEEE u are one of the greatest of all time


----------



## Chrome

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Oh look, it's this thread again! They'd still chant Daniel Bryan like crazy, I doubt much would change at all if he didn't have the YES! chant.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A guy who gets whiplash in his neck everytime he uses his finisher


----------



## Beatles123

Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you: 

I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He's remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!

The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.

Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUSE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God, You know what? I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!

THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.

Now get out of our thread!


----------



## Little Mac

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

What!? If you take away the thing that got someone over they wouldn't be as over!? That's brilliant philosophy.


----------



## Synax

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A Goatface vanilla midget gremlin of coursenash


----------



## Blade Runner

Energy said:


> I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.
> 
> Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh !
> 
> You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe ! I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !
> 
> WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!
> 
> People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..
> 
> Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !?
> 
> Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena !
> 
> Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image
> 
> wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen



i think you're giving the WWE far too much credit. of course, batista returned to purposely have a failed babyface run, put over daniel bryan and fade into irrelevancy. right.


total divas? you are aware that he's dating brie bella, right? the show is focusing on these diva's lives outside of the ring, he's a part of her life. he spoke numerous times about how he doesn't care for the fame. the guy doesn't have a tv. do you seriously think that they made that show with the intention of making bryan a star?

you bring cena into the equation. fine. if cena did ANYTHING he would be crucified, fans have been hating on cena for years. they're tired of seing him at the top, some think he's a bad wrestler (still scratching my head on that one), so the double standard has to do with fans wanting change, and they're ready to accept bryan's shortcomings because he's a fresh face at the top, he entertains them, he's presented as being a genuine, relatable guy that keeps evolving and his momentum keeps getting hotter. it's healthy for the business. many people think that cena's character is phony and one dimentional, i don't agree with that consensus, but that's a big reason why fans don't get behind him. it has very little to do with winning all the time. goldberg had a record breaking winning streak and he remained hot.


anyway, i disagree with most of what you wrote, but it's your opinion. there's also alot of assumption about the WWE having bryan's rise in mind since he came in. i seriously doubt that. the fans could've easily not have started the YES chants and then what? bryan's rise comes from a series of events outside of WWE's control. they focused on him for 8 months because they didn't have a choice, he was a valued performer. they tried to bring him back down a peg, but fans rebeled, and that forced their hands. now they seem confident with him on top, but don't act like that's always been the case.


----------



## KeepinItReal

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Without the yes chant, Daniel Bryan would be less popular and entertaining. *So why the f*ck would you do it?* Go down the list, wrestler by wrestler. What if Rock was ugly, what if Austin never lost his long blonde hair, what if HHH never met HBK, what if Vince didn't hire Mark Calloway solely to play the Undertaker gimmick. On and on. Who's your favorite wrestler, then take away something important to his character. How much do you like him now? You think you're criticizing Daniel Bryan? A wrestler so talented and likeable that he used YES to become the second most popular wrestler in the world today?



Little Mac said:


> What!? If you take away the thing that got someone over they wouldn't be as over!? That's brilliant philosophy.


Exactly. I hate ppl who trivialize success, the @ssholes who say everyone's job is easy. All the doctor did was waive to the patient then walk on by, all the scientist did was crunch some numbers, Lebron just has good genes, Obama's just a good speaker(I don't like Obama but he's brilliant).

Btw, Vince put the world title on Bryan before the Yes chant came about. Vince knew Bryan had potential, the Yes chant is what blew him over the top.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

These types of things piss me off, in all honesty. Like, they really annoy me.

Who gives a damn what he'd be without the Yes chant because guess what? He has it and people love it. Stop trying to find underhanded ways to bash talent or start drama. It's part of his character and helped him get over and no one is going to deny that, so stop trying to nitpick and crap on him just because you don't see the good that everyone else does.


----------



## Little Mac

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

P.S. Just because a chant gets someone over does not mean they did not get the chant over. In fact, I'd say that wrestlers get chants over and not the other way around. The theory that "give someone else the "YES" chant and they'd be where Bryan is right now" is ludicrous. People chant "YES" because they like Bryan. They do it to support him.


----------



## Man of Tomorrow

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Best wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you:
> 
> I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He;s remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!
> 
> The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.
> 
> Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUASE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God. You know what, I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!
> 
> THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.
> 
> Now get out of our thread!


----------



## combolock

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

They got rid of Baby Oil and look what happened to Randy Orton's career. He lost his WWE championship in his first title defense without it. Thus, Daniel Bryan would have the same result.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



#Mark said:


> Cesaro and Rollins themselves would tell you he's the best. Hell, Rollins on Bryan's doc said he first saw Bryan on the first ROH DVD and Bryan instantly became one of his idols.


Even if they say it, you can't deny that right now, Cesaro and Rollins are both putting on better matches at this point. That's not a shot either, Bryan is still really good, I just wouldn't say he's the best.


----------



## Blade Runner

that escalated quickly....


----------



## charsace

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

lol at the Yes chant being the thing that got him over. He's been getting a reaction out of the fans since he's been a "rookie."


----------



## WrayBryatt

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

"a monster a monster"


----------



## *Eternity*

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



combolock said:


> *They got rid of Baby Oil and look what happened to Randy Orton's career.* He lost his WWE championship in his first title defense without it. Thus, Daniel Bryan would have the same result.


:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Beatles123

THANOS said:


>












:


----------



## HBtaKer

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Where would Austin be without Austin 3:16 or "Give me a Hell Yeah"? Where would Mick Foley be without "Have a Nice Day"? Where would Undertaker be without "Rest In Peace"? Where would The Rock be without "If you smell what the Rock is cooking?" or any of his other catchphrases? All of them including Bryan found something that resonated with the audience and were able to mold in into their gimmick and get over.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



charsace said:


> lol at the Yes chant being the thing that got him over. He's been getting a reaction out of the fans since he's been a "rookie."


Really? I gotta be honest I haven't watched any of his older matches in a while but I don't remember him getting anywhere near the reaction until he started doing stuff like chanting yes and growing out the beard and getting put in main event feuds. I'm not saying he didn't get any reaction at all, but what he's getting is WAY larger now.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Beatles just cut the promo of a lifetime!!


----------



## Londrick

Seems like Energy...










Just got his fucking head kicked in.


----------



## MJD32

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you:
> 
> I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He's remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!
> 
> The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.
> 
> Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUSE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God, You know what? I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!
> 
> THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.
> 
> Now get out of our thread!



Amazing! :clap


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

People may hate me for saying it but without that chant, you get Bryan from late 2011/early 2012. AKA the workhorse who has good matches that the fans really don't care about.

Its pretty foolish to try and think otherwise. Of course there are revisionists out there who think that Bryan would get over solely on in ring work and the fans would love him because he's so humble and hard working. Truth of the matter is that he'd probably be about Dolph Ziggler level. Really over due to his ability in smark cities, but in regular casual towns....sort of over. People really don't seem to understand that that chant made him. Beyond his wrestling ability, there's nothing really for the fans to latch onto. Once the chant came along, there was.

I say this in contrast to other characters. If Steve Austin got rid of WHAT, he still had an amazing character, dynamic mic skills, was great in ring, terrific look, etc. There was more to him than just the WHAT chant, so taking that away wasn't going to change much. With Bryan, below the YES chant, there's a great wrestler. That counts for something, but history has taught us that good in ring ability is really one of the least important attributes for a superstar to have. Hogan, Andre, Warrior, Goldberg, Nash, etc. You CAN succeed without being able to wrestle well. You need that special something, and for Bryan, it was YES. But that's all it was-a chant. Aside from that, his look was meh (now its awful), his mic skills are average to forgettable, his character was virtually nonexistent, etc. That's why pre-chant, he wasn't that over and it feels like without that one, single, integral component, he'd be nothing. There really isn't much else there, besides in ring, that screams "elite". 

Of course if you took the chants away now, it may hurt a bit, but he'd still be very over. Without those chants ever coming into existence period...he'd be about where Ziggler is now. Which is still good but a far cry from the top guy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This energy chap seems to think Bryan has stolen Benoit's identity. I see what his problem is: he thinks that Benoit would have the success that Bryan is enjoying if he hadnt been a double murderer. Hate to break it to you, Energy, Benoit lacked Bryan's connection with fans and made Bryan look like Cicero when comparing oratory skills. Even if Pegasus had started an EH! chant, he would never have approached Bryan's overness. Please refrain from comparing the humble good man Bryan to the human refuse that nearly destroyed WWE.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Rick_James said:


> Even if they say it, you can't deny that right now, Cesaro and Rollins are both putting on better matches at this point. That's not a shot either, Bryan is still really good, I just wouldn't say he's the best.


What are your match of the year candidates so far? Obviously Shield/Wyatts is in there but I'd be shocked if Bryan/Wyatt, Bryan/HHH and Bryan/Orton/Batista isn't. I think the only Cesaro match this year that compares is his match with Cena.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Rick_James said:


> Really? I gotta be honest I haven't watched any of his older matches in a while but I don't remember him getting anywhere near the reaction until he started doing stuff like chanting yes and growing out the beard and getting put in main event feuds. I'm not saying he didn't get any reaction at all, but what he's getting is WAY larger now.


That's because he wasn't. Watch the Rumble 2012, his entrance got almost dead silence.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Came in to see what people were talking about, get drama instead. fpalm


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The best wrestler in the world dating Brie Bella.



KO Bossy said:


> People may hate me for saying it but without that chant, you get Bryan from late 2011/early 2012. AKA the workhorse who has good matches that the fans really don't care about.
> 
> Its pretty foolish to try and think otherwise. Of course there are revisionists out there who think that Bryan would get over solely on in ring work and the fans would love him because he's so humble and hard working. Truth of the matter is that he'd probably be about Dolph Ziggler level. Really over due to his ability in smark cities, but in regular casual towns....sort of over. People really don't seem to understand that that chant made him. Beyond his wrestling ability, there's nothing really for the fans to latch onto. Once the chant came along, there was.
> 
> I say this in contrast to other characters. If Steve Austin got rid of WHAT, he still had an amazing character, dynamic mic skills, was great in ring, terrific look, etc. There was more to him than just the WHAT chant, so taking that away wasn't going to change much. With Bryan, below the YES chant, there's a great wrestler. That counts for something, but history has taught us that good in ring ability is really one of the least important attributes for a superstar to have. Hogan, Andre, Warrior, Goldberg, Nash, etc. You CAN succeed without being able to wrestle well. You need that special something, and for Bryan, it was YES. But that's all it was-a chant. Aside from that, his look was meh (now its awful), his mic skills are average to forgettable, his character was virtually nonexistent, etc. That's why pre-chant, he wasn't that over and it feels like without that one, single, integral component, he'd be nothing. There really isn't much else there, besides in ring, that screams "elite".
> 
> Of course if you took the chants away now, it may hurt a bit, but he'd still be very over. Without those chants ever coming into existence period...he'd be about where Ziggler is now. Which is still good but a far cry from the top guy.


You've made this same tired argument many times now and have been proven wrong each time. It's time to give it up Bossy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn, Beatles 123 went in dry.  Glad to see another fan who knows Bryan's history and loves wrestling as a whole.


----------



## Beatles123

Washington Irving said:


> Came in to see what people were talking about, get drama instead. fpalm


He's gone now...carry on, fellow Dragon fan.

Carry on.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Energy said:


> You still haven't explained why bryan is making money from beniot ? Why is wwe profiting from a guy they see as scum ? why aren't the media stepping in ( because wwe is irrelevant I can answer the last question on my own)
> 
> But seriously if you're boy bryan is so great at wrestling why does he need to steal another mans identity especially when most of bryans fans are too young to understand that the business killed beniot ?
> 
> if bryan was the great he'd have his own moveset not steal someone elses


Daniel Bryan doesn't "steal" anyones moveset, he does what WWE asks of him and chooses the movesets that fit his gimmick the best. For someone who's talking about fans being too young to understand the business, sounds like you haven't aged well enough to understand it either.

Bryan is clearly the best wrestler on the roster. There is no question about this. Anyone with decent leveled IQ can figure this out. To say otherwise would be idiotic. The fact you claim all he does is kicks and a knee shows you know nothing at all about Pro Wrestling and barely even watch his matches. 

And come on guys, don't drive Energy out, I want a crack at this guy.


----------



## Blade Runner

even if he's borrowing moves, who cares? is anyone complaining that hiroshi tanahashi uses the styles clash? bryan named his omoplata finisher after the guy he took it from. if the move is used as someone's finisher and that person is in the same fed as you, then taking their move could be seen as a sign of disrespect, but otherwise it's fair use and not a big deal at all. wrestlers don't patent their moves, and most moves can be applied in different variations.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



TheGMofGods said:


> The best wrestler in the world dating Brie Bella.
> 
> 
> 
> You've made this same tired argument many times now and have been proven wrong each time. It's time to give it up Bossy.


Tired as it may be, its still true. And nobody has proven it wrong at all. Without the YES chant existing in Bryan's career, he wouldn't be over NEARLY to the degree he is now. That's just a fact. If Bryan was truly over because of how great a person he is, his in ring and his humbleness, then he'd have been over for years prior to 2012 because he was all of those things then, too. Except he wasn't over at all, really. So what changed? The chant. Its basic logic. The chant is what got him over. Just because you and other Bryan fans would prefer to stick your head in the sand like an ostrich to try and ignore the truth doesn't make it go away.

I'd still love to see this magical proof saying I'm wrong. What is it, people chanting for him a few times after he got fired? They've chanted for Michael Cole, too. Does that mean he's a superstar as well? Or maybe its the fact that people chant DANIEL BRYAN now, too? That's fine, I don't dispute him being over now. What I dispute is the fact that some people try saying that he'd still be over to this degree without the chant because that's just a flat out lie. Had he never come up with YES, or stolen it, rather, there's no way they'd be chanting DANIEL BRYAN these days because he wouldn't be popular enough.

Or maybe its saying that below Bryan's wrestling ability and chant, there's really nothing there? I'd love for someone to indicate to me what special skills he brings to the table that aren't related to technical ability. Sure isn't mic skills, look, character, acting ability or verbal charisma.


----------



## Beatles123

Let us not forget that there was a major indy star that used the GTS first as well, I might add!


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

a pretty damn likeable people's champ


----------



## Blade Runner

KENTA :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

SVETV988_fan said:


> KENTA :mark:


:clap :agree:


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

So what's everyone's favorite Bryan match in WWE?

He's worked some great ones with Punk, HHH and other big names but I think my personal pick is Bryan/Ziggler at Bragging Rights. Two guys going out there, looking like they're trying hard to establish themselves. Great counters, amazing selling, submissions, strikes, some good heel posturing from Ziggler. The spot where they both go for the cross body is the best I've ever seen that spot. Amazing athleticism from both guys.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

I feel like he would have found a different way of getting over.

Or if that didn't work and he just had great matches with everyone I imagine he would be a lot like Chris Benoit, moving all over the card and having great matches and eventually getting that big title win. 

And if you're saying it's just the chant I have a question, Is "Yes! Yes! Yes!" really that much better than "Woo Woo Woo" ?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

SVETV988_fan said:


> KENTA :mark:


Who? :vince4

Oh you mean Kevin Nash? :vince5 No you've got it all around he did the Powerbomb, which many guys use today.



Washington Irving said:


> So what's everyone's favorite Bryan match in WWE?
> 
> He's worked some great ones with Punk, HHH and other big names but I think my personal pick is Bryan/Ziggler at Bragging Rights. Two guys going out there, looking like they're trying hard to establish themselves. Great counters, amazing selling, submissions, strikes, some good heel posturing from Ziggler. The spot where they both go for the cross body is the best I've ever seen that spot. Amazing athleticism from both guys.


From a match standpoint it's Bryan/Punk from Over the Limit in 2011, from just fucking awesomeness standpoint it's his TLC match from 2012 (right?), from a mark out moment standpoint it's a tie between his match with HHH and his match with Orton and Batista.


----------



## Tony

So many to name..

Off the top of my head:

vs. Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
vs. Sheamus - 2/3 Falls Match - Extreme Rules 2012
vs. Punk - Over the Limit 2012
vs. Cesaro - Raw 7/22/2013
vs. Cena - Summerslam 2013
vs. HHH - Wrestlemania XXX


----------



## Blade Runner

TheGMofGods said:


> Who? :vince4
> 
> Oh you mean Kevin Nash? :vince5 No you've got it all around he did the Powerbomb, which many guys use today.


:nash

i believe that heel SID JUSTICE did the powerbomb before DIESEL in WWF, but he fell on his knees as he dropped his opponent. maybe someone did it before that but i can't remember right now.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



KO Bossy said:


> Tired as it may be, its still true. And nobody has proven it wrong at all. Without the YES chant existing in Bryan's career, he wouldn't be over NEARLY to the degree he is now. That's just a fact. If Bryan was truly over because of how great a person he is, his in ring and his humbleness, then he'd have been over for years prior to 2012 because he was all of those things then, too. Except he wasn't over at all, really. So what changed? The chant. Its basic logic. The chant is what got him over. Just because you and other Bryan fans would prefer to stick your head in the sand like an ostrich to try and ignore the truth doesn't make it go away.
> 
> I'd still love to see this magical proof saying I'm wrong. What is it, people chanting for him a few times after he got fired? They've chanted for Michael Cole, too. Does that mean he's a superstar as well? Or maybe its the fact that people chant DANIEL BRYAN now, too? That's fine, I don't dispute him being over now. What I dispute is the fact that some people try saying that he'd still be over to this degree without the chant because that's just a flat out lie. Had he never come up with YES, or stolen it, rather, there's no way they'd be chanting DANIEL BRYAN these days because he wouldn't be popular enough.
> 
> Or maybe its saying that below Bryan's wrestling ability and chant, there's really nothing there? I'd love for someone to indicate to me what special skills he brings to the table that aren't related to technical ability. Sure isn't mic skills, look, character, acting ability or verbal charisma.


Again, you really need to just give it up. It was painful watching it the last 46 times, but it's just gotten to a point where you're sounding like a broken record that's trying to prove something that can't be proven because it simply isn't true. Just let it go. The only one lying to themselves here is yourself. You can't say these kinds of things with certainty because you have no clue. We haven't seen a modern day Bryan with the yes chants so how could you possibly know where he'd be without them? He could have done something else that could have gotten him at this point or even beyond. Who knows. We can act like we know where Bryan would be now but the fact of the matter is 95% of us thought we knew where he'd end up when he first started out in the WWE and we all ended up being horribly wrong. 

It's time to just stop this. You can continue to hate his wrestling style if you want to, but please stop acting like this yes chant is the only reason why people love him today. It simply isn't true.


----------



## Beatles123

I want to see Bryan in an Iron man match so badly.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Man of Tomorrow said:


> Best wrestler in the WWE.


Best wrestler who does fuck all ACTUAL wrestling moves.

Dat logic.

I think you mean best actor?.....wait, no.........best seller?.....no.......best...........................................YES! YES! YES!......(haha, dodged the bullet there)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll go with his match vs Cena. I loved him doing the spider suplex and the slapping segment. The knee that beat Cena looked stiff as fuck. I could have easily picked his 2/3 with Sheamus, the first Punk match or this whole Mania. Hell, the only matches I have hated of his were some of his jobs on NXT.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> I want to see Bryan in an Iron man match so badly.



This. He needs to face a Rollins or a Cesaro. Someone who can try and match his pace because Bryan is the king of cardio.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Energy said:


> I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. *His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.*
> 
> Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh !
> 
> You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. *They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe !* I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !
> 
> WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!
> 
> People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..
> 
> *Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake *how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !?
> 
> *Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena ! *
> 
> Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image
> 
> wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen


This guy.










I think I like this Energy kid.

He speaks the truth.


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'll go with his match vs Cena. I loved him doing the spider suplex and the slapping segment. The knee that beat Cena looked stiff as fuck. I could have easily picked his 2/3 with Sheamus, the first Punk match or this whole Mania. Hell, the only matches I have hated of his were some of his jobs on NXT.


Cena match is great. Better than Cena/Punk from MITB, IMO.

The 2/3 falls match is up there, really all great matches. I haven't seen Punk/Bryan from OTL since the PPV so I need to rewatch that one. I've never been as big a fan of Punk's in-ring stuff as some.



IDONTSHIV said:


> This. He needs to face a Rollins or a Cesaro. Someone who can try and match his pace because Bryan is the king of cardio.


His match with Cesaro when he was put in the gauntlet on the RAW before SummerSlam was what, 20-25 minutes? I was enthralled during every minute of that, I'd watch Bryan and Cesaro go for 60. Rollins still has to grow on me. He needs to add a suplex variant or some type of slam to his moveset, I think.


----------



## Beatles123

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> This guy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I like this Energy kid.
> 
> He speaks the truth.


Surely you Jest...

Or shall I cut another promo? :


----------



## B-balltm

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



KO Bossy said:


> People may hate me for saying it but without that chant, you get Bryan from late 2011/early 2012. AKA the workhorse who has good matches that the fans really don't care about.
> 
> Its pretty foolish to try and think otherwise. Of course there are revisionists out there who think that Bryan would get over solely on in ring work and the fans would love him because he's so humble and hard working. Truth of the matter is that he'd probably be about Dolph Ziggler level. Really over due to his ability in smark cities, but in regular casual towns....sort of over. People really don't seem to understand that that chant made him. Beyond his wrestling ability, there's nothing really for the fans to latch onto. Once the chant came along, there was.
> 
> I say this in contrast to other characters. If Steve Austin got rid of WHAT, he still had an amazing character, dynamic mic skills, was great in ring, terrific look, etc. There was more to him than just the WHAT chant, so taking that away wasn't going to change much. With Bryan, below the YES chant, there's a great wrestler. That counts for something, but history has taught us that good in ring ability is really one of the least important attributes for a superstar to have. Hogan, Andre, Warrior, Goldberg, Nash, etc. You CAN succeed without being able to wrestle well. You need that special something, and for Bryan, it was YES. But that's all it was-a chant. Aside from that, his look was meh (now its awful), his mic skills are average to forgettable, his character was virtually nonexistent, etc. That's why pre-chant, he wasn't that over and it feels like without that one, single, integral component, he'd be nothing. There really isn't much else there, besides in ring, that screams "elite".
> 
> Of course if you took the chants away now, it may hurt a bit, but he'd still be very over. Without those chants ever coming into existence period...he'd be about where Ziggler is now. Which is still good but a far cry from the top guy.


Sooo...your point is that Steve Austin is better than Daniel Bryan? Save your breath - very few will disagree with you on that.

What you are saying is almost like me saying, "Without Kobe Bryant scoring all of those points...what would he be?" or "If Johnny Manziel weren't so quick, what would we have left?".

Your point would be more valid if fans we're chanting "YES" for multiple superstars, but they aren't. They're chanting it for Daniel Bryan. HE originated that phrase. He's the one who made that phrase over. 

His connection with the crowd is simply beyond your comprehension (everyone's comprehension to be honest). The difference between you and I though is that since you don't understand it, you simply choose to discredit it.


----------



## Blade Runner

might as well throw in a few favorites. 


Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan/Kane in the summer on RAW was an excellent match.

Bryan vs Orton No DQ before Summerslam was excellent.

his match against Ryback on an edition of Smackdown in 2013 was excellent. this was back when Ryback just turned heel.

Bryan, Kane and Ryback vs shield at TLC 2012

Bryan vs Miz vs Morrison at HIAC 2011

Bryan vs Wyatt Royal Rumble 2013

Bryan vs CM Punk at Over the Limit 2012




StraightEdgeJesus said:


> So many to name..
> 
> Off the top of my head:
> 
> vs. Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
> vs. Sheamus - 2/3 Falls Match - Extreme Rules 2012
> vs. Punk - Over the Limit 2012
> vs. Cesaro - Raw 7/22/2013
> vs. Cena - Summerslam 2013
> vs. HHH - Wrestlemania XXX


these were all excellent


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



#Mark said:


> What are your match of the year candidates so far? Obviously Shield/Wyatts is in there but I'd be shocked if Bryan/Wyatt, Bryan/HHH and Bryan/Orton/Batista isn't. I think the only Cesaro match this year that compares is his match with Cena.


I'm really just going off of stuff like innovative moves, high risk stuff, impressive feats of strength... like in an age where the WWE has big guys that are doing unimpressive stuff like the World's Strongest Slam or Big E's finisher, Cesaro is superplexing people from outside of the ring, comes up with a bunch of creative ways to do the european uppercut, and is doing moves on huge guys that look borderline impossible. Rollins on the flip side is doing high flying stuff that I haven't seen anyone on TV do in ages. Bryan, most of his matches it seems like he is doing like 80% kicks, and then sprinkling in offensive moves that you see other guys on the roster also do that are of similar size. Do you really see anything in a Daniel Bryan match that he does that makes you go "wow"? I'm not talking about his ROH stuff, but what he does in the ring today.


----------



## Gretchen

Ziggler/Bryan @ Bragging Rights was the best of all Ziggler/Bryan matches, and they have all been great, IMO. And not just due to Bryan. Both are to thank, it's not a mater of one carrrying the other. They have fantastic chemistry.






Love this promo.


----------



## B-balltm

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



KO Bossy said:


> Tired as it may be, its still true. And nobody has proven it wrong at all. Without the YES chant existing in Bryan's career, he wouldn't be over NEARLY to the degree he is now. That's just a fact. If Bryan was truly over because of how great a person he is, his in ring and his humbleness, then he'd have been over for years prior to 2012 because he was all of those things then, too. Except he wasn't over at all, really. So what changed? The chant. Its basic logic. The chant is what got him over. Just because you and other Bryan fans would prefer to stick your head in the sand like an ostrich to try and ignore the truth doesn't make it go away.


Daniel Bryan IS NOT the same performer he was in 2012. I started watching him right after he won Money in the Bank, and thought he sucked right away. If you think his promos are mediocre now, you should re-watch his promos from right after he won Money in the Bank. It was like listening to a teenager.

He didn't become interesting to me until he turned heel. During his heel-run and time with "Team Hell No" was when he really developed as a performer. His current face run is much better than the face run he had a couple years ago.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Washington Irving said:


> So what's everyone's favorite Bryan match in WWE?


The match where he got Pedigreed in handcuffs. Oh, wait. That wasn't a match. That was just pure awesome. HHH carried him in that particular situation.

Or the time he wrestled an entire match without whiplashing his neck after a missle dropkick/running knee. Oh, wait. That never happened.

Has to be the match where he got over based on in-ring athleticsm alone and didn't need a cheap ass catchphrase to get over. Oh, wait. That never happened either.

Drawing a blank............


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

Beatles123 said:


> Surely you Jest...
> 
> Or shall I cut another promo? :


He's allowed to have a different opinion, and he's not presenting it rudely. Don't antagonize.

EDIT: Nm. Based on the post above, he just doesn't like Bryan. That's fine, but now he's being a dick about it.



SVETV988_fan said:


> might as well throw in a few favorites.
> 
> 
> Seth Rollins/Roman Reigns vs Daniel Bryan/Kane in the summer on RAW was an excellent match.
> 
> Bryan vs Orton No DQ before Summerslam was excellent.
> 
> his match against Ryback on an edition of Smackdown in 2013 was excellent. this was back when Ryback just turned heel.
> 
> Bryan, Kane and Ryback vs shield at TLC 2012
> 
> Bryan vs Miz vs Morrison at HIAC 2011
> 
> Bryan vs Wyatt Royal Rumble 2013
> 
> Bryan vs CM Punk at Over the Limit 2012
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these were all excellent


I'm going to go have to check out that Bryan/Miz/Morrison threeway. I don't remember it at all. Was this one of Morrison's last matches in WWE? I always thought that guy had a shot, but he needed to still be in a tag team and they pushed him as a singles.


----------



## Blade Runner

Washington Irving said:


> He's allowed to have a different opinion, and he's not presenting it rudely. Don't antagonize.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to go have to check out that Bryan/Miz/Morrison threeway. I don't remember it at all. Was this one of Morrison's last matches in WWE? I always thought that guy had a shot, but he needed to still be in a tag team and they pushed him as a singles.


it was the match where Miz dropped the U.S. title to bryan , it was a falls count anywhere match where bryan won with the lebell lock on the ramp. 


nah it wasn't morrison's last match, he was still around for almost a year after that. (the HIAC PPV was in 2010, sorry).


----------



## Pez E. Dangerously

SVETV988_fan said:


> it was the match where Miz dropped the U.S. title to bryan , it was a falls count anywhere match where bryan won with the lebell lock on the ramp.
> 
> 
> nah it wasn't morrison's last match, he was still around for almost a year after that.


Geez. :lmao Was this before or after his feud with Sheamus? I enjoyed that feud. And now that you describe it I'm remembering the match. Well at least the finish of it.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

I think people don't give the booking Daniel Bryan got enough credit during his heel turn. I know some will be like "winning the big gold belt isn't shit" but at that time the title still had *some* credibility, it was during Mark Henry's reign after all. He got an awesome storyline in which he basically backstabbed the Big Show, allegedly his buddy at the time, and took the title and while he was a heel, it was still had a slow burn vibe to it. Bryan himself was churning out some doo doo promo's during this time, talking about how he is a vegetarian and how that makes him better than everyone else.... but he did come up with YES (which was part creative's idea from what I've heard too, not the actually word but the celebration before and after the match). 

Granted he lost a lot of matches and of course, had the 18 second loss, but they gave him some good stuff to build a solid heel run off of still. From there he got in Team Hell No, was given A LOT of promo and mic time, and once that was done went on to feud with Cena and beat him clean... the face of the company, and then went on to beat Orton, or lose after a massive amount of interference to keep him looking really strong. I guess my point is I think some believe the guy is over because of his wrestling ability, which I do think is kind of silly as the WWE has many talented performers that don't get over, even though they are great in the ring, it'd be silly to not recognize that the yes chants and his booking had a lot to do with it.


----------



## Blade Runner

Washington Irving said:


> Geez. :lmao Was this before or after his feud with Sheamus? I enjoyed that feud. And now that you describe it I'm remembering the match. Well at least the finish of it.


it was before his feud with sheamus, the feud started not long after bryan and miz's feud came to an end. it led to their famous darkmatch encounter at wrestlemania 27 which turned into a battle royal that khali won. :frustrate


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



KO Bossy said:


> Tired as it may be, its still true. And nobody has proven it wrong at all. Without the YES chant existing in Bryan's career, he wouldn't be over NEARLY to the degree he is now. That's just a fact. If Bryan was truly over because of how great a person he is, his in ring and his humbleness, then he'd have been over for years prior to 2012 because he was all of those things then, too. Except he wasn't over at all, really. So what changed? The chant. Its basic logic. The chant is what got him over. Just because you and other Bryan fans would prefer to stick your head in the sand like an ostrich to try and ignore the truth doesn't make it go away.
> 
> I'd still love to see this magical proof saying I'm wrong. What is it, people chanting for him a few times after he got fired? They've chanted for Michael Cole, too. Does that mean he's a superstar as well? Or maybe its the fact that people chant DANIEL BRYAN now, too? That's fine, I don't dispute him being over now. What I dispute is the fact that some people try saying that he'd still be over to this degree without the chant because that's just a flat out lie. Had he never come up with YES, or stolen it, rather, there's no way they'd be chanting DANIEL BRYAN these days because he wouldn't be popular enough.
> 
> Or maybe its saying that below Bryan's wrestling ability and chant, there's really nothing there? I'd love for someone to indicate to me what special skills he brings to the table that aren't related to technical ability. Sure isn't mic skills, look, character, acting ability or verbal charisma.


Where would Mean Mark Calloway be without the Undertaker gimmick?


----------



## reDREDD

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



#Mark said:


> Where would Mean Mark Calloway be without the Undertaker gimmick?


still pretty successful 

maybe not in the same style as today but class, hardwork and ability always shine no matter what

the yes chants may have helped, but if anything theyre more of a symptom of bryan's overness than why hes over

as i said before, hes a pretty damn likeable guy. reminds me a lot of eddie in that regard


----------



## Beatles123

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> The match where he got Pedigreed in handcuffs. Oh, wait. That wasn't a match. That was just pure awesome. HHH carried him in that particular situation.
> 
> Or the time he wrestled an entire match without whiplashing his neck after a missle dropkick/running knee. Oh, wait. That never happened.
> 
> Has to be the match where he got over based on in-ring athleticsm alone and didn't need a cheap ass catchphrase to get over. Oh, wait. That never happened either.
> 
> Drawing a blank............


I want you to look at the fallen, rotting corps of the man you praise that came before you, and ask yourself..."Do I wish to be next?"

Because you are wrong, and if you're smart you'll back out of the thread now before I prove it and make another example out of you. 










...See if I don't.


----------



## B-balltm

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



#Mark said:


> Where would Mean Mark Calloway be without the Undertaker gimmick?


Not only that, but how over was Steve Austin as "The Ring Master"? Or Dwayne Johnson as "Rocky Mavia"?

Not saying Daniel is as good as those guys, just that gimmicks matter.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The Yes chants just elevated him quicker but the Team Hell No work would have gotten him to this position anyways. That team was booked so great. They're gonna be very fondly remembered years down the line, even more than they are now. The rub he got from being the first guy to pin/submit the shield in a six man tag and his first feud with Orton that culminated in making him tap on Raw, those things still happen without the yes chant.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Daniel Bryan chants are very loud, and he kinda gets the YES chants on command now too.

Don't forget the "YOU DESERVE IT!!" chants too.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Boots To Chests said:


> The Yes chants just elevated him quicker but the Team Hell No work would have gotten him to this position anyways. That team was booked so great. They're gonna be very fondly remembered years down the line, even more than they are now. The rub he got from being the first guy to pin/submit the shield in a six man tag and his first feud with Orton that culminated in making him tap on Raw, those things still happen without the yes chant.


it's the best thing that happened to kane since he went stale. when he put back on the mask fans got tired of it quickly, but his run with bryan was consistant and always fun to watch.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

All these trolls rearing their ugly heads in this GOAT thread. GEEZ GUYZ, MAYBE DA FANZ R TURNIN' ON BRYAN!!! :fpalm


----------



## thaimasker

Beatles123 said:


> I want you to look at the fallen, rotting corps of the man you praise that came before you, and ask yourself..."Do I wish to be next?"
> 
> Because you are wrong, and if you're smart you'll back out of the thread now before I prove it and make another example out of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...See if I don't.


Don't waste your time,give him the attention he is desperate for, and escalate the drama this thread. Ignore the trolls don't feed em.


----------



## Blade Runner

oops, wrong thread / post.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



SVETV988_fan said:


> it's the best thing that happened to kane since he went stale. when he put back on the mask fans got tired of it quickly, but his run with bryan was consistant and always fun to watch.


Agreed. The big thing is he got as far as the Big Gold Belt without the Yes! chants. Then the Yes! chants become a thing when he wins the belt. That means he was over and WWE believed in him before TLC 2011. They then go ahead with the 18 second match at WrestleMania 28. Without the Yes! chant, he gets over in his extreme rules rematch with 1-800-Fella. He made himself look like a million bucks in that match.

He transitioned to his feud with Punk for the WWE Title after that and that elevated him. Enter Kane and AJ into that whole saga without the Yes! chants and nothing changes but the name of his team with Kane most likely.


----------



## Jotunheim

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

he is currently the best wrestler and I think he has great charisma even if he is not a great of a speaker, is a character that people can easily relate to and look him as the ultimate underdog, a small package with a lot of in-ring potential


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

HE got the yes chant over. HE got the no chant over. HE got HIMSELF over. The chant is just a fad. He'll come up with something else but it'll hang around like the 'What?' Chants.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Boots To Chests said:


> Agreed. The big thing is he got as far as the Big Gold Belt without the Yes! chants. Then the Yes! chants become a thing when he wins the belt. That means he was over and WWE believed in him before TLC 2011. They then go ahead with the 18 second match at WrestleMania 28. Without the Yes! chant, he gets over in his extreme rules rematch with 1-800-Fella. He made himself look like a million bucks in that match.
> 
> He transitioned to his feud with Punk for the WWE Title after that and that elevated him. Enter Kane and AJ into that whole saga without the Yes! chants and nothing changes but the name of his team with Kane most likely.


yeah, my bet is that they would've just chanted his name loudly. the one thing about the YES chant is that it's unique and fun to do. bryan always had his fans, they even chanted his name on PPV's when he fired from the company in 2010. the fans were on board with him before he turned heel, the turn and YES chants just made it easier to rally behind him. like 3:16 caught on fire for austin.


----------



## alejbr4

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

everyone says he has no mic skills, so he uses his mic skills to start a chant and now everyone says he wouldnt be good without said chant?!


----------



## NastyYaffa

My top-10 Bryan WWE matches off the top of my head:

1. vs. Cena - SummerSlam 2013
2. vs. Punk - Over the Limit 2012
3. vs. Sheamus - Bragging Rights 2010
4. vs. Ziggler - Bragging Rights 2010
5. vs. Punk - Money In The Bank 2012
6. vs. Cesaro - RAW 07/22/13
7. vs. Orton vs. Batista - Wrestlemania 30
8. vs. Triple H - Wrestlemania 30
9. w/ Kane & Ryback vs. The Shield - TLC 2012
10. vs. William Regal - Superstars 2011.


----------



## Vyer

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

You would still have a very hard working individual. Where would he be in terms of overness? Honestly, I don't know. I think he would have found another way. 

It's kind of hard to answer a "What if" question though. What if WCW still existed? What if Hogan never came to WWF? What if the Attitude Era never occurred? 

All that we know for sure is what actually happened. IMO, the "Yes" chant is part of Bryan persona as it only works for him. People like Bryan so that's why they chant it.


----------



## Energy

I get it now you're all losers like Bryan and think if he makes it maybe you can too
Well here's my advice kiss as much ass as possible that's the only way the Bryan's of the
World succeed


----------



## NastyYaffa

Energy said:


> I get it now you're all losers like Bryan and think if he makes it maybe you can too
> Well here's my advice kiss as much ass as possible that's the only way the Bryan's of the
> World succeed


Bad troll is a bad troll


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



reDREDD said:


> still pretty successful
> 
> maybe not in the same style as today but class, hardwork and ability always shine no matter what
> 
> the yes chants may have helped, but if anything theyre more of a symptom of bryan's overness than why hes over
> 
> as i said before, hes a pretty damn likeable guy. reminds me a lot of eddie in that regard


Exactly. Taker made the gimmick work just like Bryan made the YES chant work. I'm just highlighting how baseless his claims are.


----------



## dxbender

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Why do people always make threads that are like "Take ___ away from ___ and then what?".

Take away the "And that's the bottom line",the "What",and the other catchphrases from stone cold and things would be diff.
Take away all the catchphrases from the rock and things would be diff
Take away the "whatcha gonna do when hulkamania runs wild on you",and "brother" and stuff from Hogan and then what?

It won't fully hurt a superstar,but it does take them down a number of steps


----------



## apineda11

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A badass wrestler


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



AmericanGangster said:


> Guys please this is not a bash thread, I'm a big D BRY fan and I've been happy with WWE lately but just a thought...Imagine, what if someone like Ziggler, Ryder, Tyson Kid, Sandow had invented the YES chant...where would they be today? Because let's face it the only thing realistically Bryan has is his wrestling ability and the YES chant. His look and mic skills are mid card at best in my opinion. The YES chant has made this guy's career!


Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the company, and lets be honest. The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.

Let me say that again.

The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.

People act like the yes chant is the only reason DB is over. Its not. He was over before he even started doing that. Also other wrestlers have had catch phrases that caught on then fizzled out pretty fast. The Yes movement has caught on nationwide and fans outside of wrestler are even doing it now.

Daniel Bryan is the only wrestler ever to be buried a few different times but instead of getting buried he gets even more popular.

Daniel Bryan is also the only guy in the company to be getting pops on the save level as Austin and the Rock did in the attitude era.

Sorry but anyone who thinks that is because the YES chant hasn't been paying attention,

And if you have been paying attention, fans also chant Daniel Bryans name a lot too and its pretty damn loud.


----------



## Superhippy

Energy said:


> I get it now you're all losers like Bryan and think if he makes it maybe you can too
> Well here's my advice kiss as much ass as possible that's the only way the Bryan's of the
> World succeed


You really should see a doctor because I see your words but all I hear is "I have anal bleeding." Calm the fuck down man. Brock Lesnar is a badass. He really is. I was at Summerslam 2002 when he beat The Rock and I was at WM30 when he broke the streak. I watched all of his UFC matches on PPV. He beat a man that was 50 pounds lighter then him for the title, after already losing to Frank Mir who has lost to tons of guys. He barely survived Carwin and then got his ass beat by Velasquez and Overeem. He was a decent UFC fighter that was handed the belt on a platter almost the same way he was handed it in the WWE. As for Daniel Bryan, he is a WRESTLER and as a WRESTLER he is a badass. He constantly puts on the best matches of the night and makes everyone he works with look like a million bucks. As a Lesnar fan you should be BEGGING for Bryan to face him because it will no doubt be one of the best matches of his entire career. 

And either way you keep calling Bryan small and using that in your argument. Do you even watch the UFC? Bryan is 210 pounds that would actually make him a Heavyweight. If you know that then I am assuming you are saying that guys like Weidman, Aldo, and Johnson are all a bunch of jokes too right. I guess you are also saying that Lesnar winning the title over Couture was a joke because Lesnar had 50 pounds on him. Or the fucking GOATS of UFC history, Anderson Silver and GSP are both losers too because they wern't 6 foot 3, 255. Fucking ridiculous. Those lame kicks from Bryan you are talking about would make you cry like a little bitch and you know it.


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Unoriginal thread is unoriginal. I don't think it would have worked out so well if it were any other person in his place using that catchphrase.


----------



## Boots To Chests

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the company, and lets be honest. The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.
> 
> Let me say that again.
> 
> The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.
> 
> People act like the yes chant is the only reason DB is over. Its not. He was over before he even started doing that. Also other wrestlers have had catch phrases that caught on then fizzled out pretty fast. The Yes movement has caught on nationwide and fans outside of wrestler are even doing it now.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the only wrestler ever to be buried a few different times but instead of getting buried he gets even more popular.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is also the only guy in the company to be getting pops on the save level as Austin and the Rock did in the attitude era.
> 
> Sorry but anyone who thinks that is because the YES chant hasn't been paying attention,
> 
> *And if you have been paying attention, fans also chant Daniel Bryans name a lot too and its pretty damn loud.*


*
* 
But..but..but...his name is over, not him!


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

You guys COULD ignore him. You're being no better than him, honestly.

Some of my favorite matches:

vs. Miz (Night of Champions '10)
vs. Sheamus (Extreme Rules '12)
vs. Punk (Over the Limit '12)
vs. Cena (Summerslam '13)
vs. Wyatt (Royal Rumble '14)


----------



## Cashmere

They do need to make his character more serious though. Like let him go out there, tell everyone in the back that he's going to make their asses tap out and it's nothing they can do about it because he's an submission expert. You know, something along those lines. As far as his best matches are concerned, I feel like he has the best chemistry with Sheamus.


----------



## JustJoel

Energy said:


> I just want to say i'm no longer watching wwe and I want to thank Daniel bryan personally for that. His push has made it clear theirs no place for males in this product. I will never know how any male over the age of 15 can cheer bryans kayfab character.
> 
> Don't give me '' but he used to be an indy darling in roh'' That's a whole different person completely the American dragon and Bryan Danielson died the moment he left roh !


It's all shades of the same, ever-evolving wrestler. I started following his work in '04, and he's been very fluid and dynamic in the roles he's played over the years. This is just another layer.

And the ever-idiotic trope about "real men" - Batista is conveniently playing that card atm. Careful not to get worked.



Energy said:


> You gotta understand wwe are a lot smarter than you. They knew you fools would cheer any indy darling they put infront of you ! so they gave you what you wanted an '' indy darling'' who's held down by the evil wwe ! I was always convinced his ''firing'' was fake ! why tell him to chock someone with a tie if it's not aloud ? they wouldn't and he sure as shit wouldn't of gone off script that early in his career ! that was a work !
> 
> WWE know the more they '' hold bryan down'' the more you want to suck his dick so that's why he lost to sheamus in 18 seconds, They formed team hell no soley to put bryan over they didn't do that for kane look at his booking compared to bryans after that for futher proof !!!
> 
> People also claim ''the wrestlmania mainevent wasn't a work'' YES IT WAS !!! for the last 8 months bryans been the only guy their've centred the show around. If he wasn't going to be the focus then who would be ? really think about it. They'll never give a heel time to shine so bray was never going to have his hard work rewarded. Roman reigns is way to green even by wwe standards so they cant push him yet..


Two things:

1) If this 4-year oddessy of a story-arc has been a work since day one, you'd have to conclude that Bryan and Creative are geniuses. Once in a generation talents. They worked everyone - all the online-smarks who eulogized and lemented the death of kayfabe haven't been worked so massively since before the Internet boom of the 90's. They worked the unworkable "Do you believe in miracles?":cole3

2) Who cares? Wrestling is about working an audience - that's whole damn point and has been since there ever was such a thing. WWE tries working you throughout a show - why feel the need to wet blanket it as an insult when they actually succeed? 

And when did you join the forum? Where did you outline and forecast all of this a couple years ago? Because having 20/20 hindsight is an easy thing to do.



Energy said:


> Bryan is on total divas for Christ sake how much more of a sell out does he need to be before you all wake up. At ''wrestlmania'' bryan no sold an arm injury he came into the ppv with ! then he got his ass kicked in the main event in more ways then one leading to him beiong stretched out of the building but you guessed it he no sold that too !!! if cena did half off that he'd be crucified but because its bryan you think it's ''cool'' are you kidding me !?


Context. I don't watch Total Divas and don't give a damn to. The injury wasn't no-sold - he missed most of the last two weeks, had a competitive match with HHH (did you see that Tiger Suplex?), and fed off the crowd/adrenalined up at the end to get over the final hump to win definitively. It wasn't something done routinely in the angle, and was just that little extra that the moment called for. 



Energy said:


> Do you guys really wanna see a nerd take john cenas job ? a nerd who appears on total divas ? A nerd who no sells injures ? a nerd who is only over because of a catch phrase ? a nerd who will burry every heel put up against him ? a nerd who'll be the focus of anti bullying campaigns, kissing the troops ass's, pretending to help homless people ? that's what Daniel bryan is and what his about. His a worse john cena !


No - I want Daniel Bryan to take John Cena's job :genius :yes 

A lot of that stuff comes with the job, and Bryan is the right guy to do it. And who has Bryan "buried?" Surely, not Bray after he called the best match of Wyatt's career at RR? Orton? Cesaro? Shield? I'm not seeing it. 



Energy said:


> Don't give me '' he can wrestle'' no he cant he does 120 kicks a match and his running knee that's it ! ring skills don't mean shit in wwe ! the only reason bryans getting pushed is due to him being a corporate kiss ass and having a nerdy *look that screams polically correct at a time when all wwe cares about is a good image*


:lmao @ the bolded. They could've just stayed with Cena if that was the case.

He can wrestle; it's an established fact, really. And :lol at the Benoit comparison. Name 3 Benoit signatures Bryan does, and we'll talk. I've got the Diving Headbutt and...German Suplex? I'm not sold on that - Malenko used it regularly, as did regal - hell, so does ADR and Jericho. Superplex/Back Suplex? Two words: Bret Hart.

Some guys chop or punch to get the crowd into their matches. Bryan kicks. That's all there is to it.



Energy said:


> wake up wwe fans you're being played this is what wwe wanted to happen


unk2 Bitter Punk mark, is that you? You know that's all a work right? He'll come back soon enough.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Calabrose said:


> Unoriginal thread is unoriginal. I don't think it would have worked out so well if it were any other person in his place using that catchphrase.


The MMA fighter he took it from, didn't even get even 25% as over as DB got it. And people have to remember when DB first started doing it, it was to troll the fans.


----------



## Yes Era

Watched the documentary. ...that's what hard work looks like in pro wrestling and how it pays off. Excellent show. All of this started in Miami after he was wronged. Look at him now. The best in the business.


----------



## thaimasker

₵ash®;32704466 said:


> They do need to make his character more serious though. Like let him go out there, tell everyone in the back that he's going to make their asses tap out and it's nothing they can do about it because he's an submission expert. You know, something along those lines.


Agreed. It doesn't even have to be to that extent, when HHH came out last night he could have atleast brought up how he beat him so bad last night and if he really wanted to lose again or something. They need to let him show some *grit * on Raw Instead of just yessing in reply..It also adds to the entertainment factor.


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The jealousy is great. I love it. Without the Yes chants? He would still be the best wrestler in the world. And as for hating on him getting YES over? Let's play the dummy game then.....where would Austin be without the beers and the middle fingers? Where would Mark Callaway be without his strongly booked Deadman gimmick that allows him to no sell and go over every major main eventer in history? Where would HHH be without being married to Stephanie and Rock and Foley making him look better than he was in 2000? I mean we can ask hypothetical gimmick questions all night long, troll.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

*Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A wrestler I can enjoy watching, the chant is over now - everybody does it - so in my personal opinion I wish the shit would just go away. I bash Cena for being childish & corny, well it doesn't get much more corny then this. He's bigger then Yes IMO, and many of his nuthuggers think he is GOAT - so hopefully he can use that greatness of his in order to cut some good shit that doesn't involve the Yes & the idiotic hand motion that follows.


----------



## JTB33b

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Bryan was a fan favorite long before the yes chants. not as over as he is now but not crickets either. remember his michael cole promo? And his mini feud with Miz? Or how he was the only member of Nexus that was getting cheers?


----------



## Beatles123

You forget that he yessed in his face. That was the perfect troll response.


----------



## chessarmy

I think we have yet to see Daniel Bryan's best match in WWE - we're going to see it on his current title run and it may end being against Brock Lesnar


----------



## Rated Phenomenal

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Someone with great in ring skills and a cool finisher.


----------



## birthday_massacre

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



JTB33b said:


> Bryan was a fan favorite long before the yes chants. not as over as he is now but not crickets either. remember his michael cole promo? And his mini feud with Miz? Or how he was the only member of Nexus that was getting cheers?


His pipe bomb NXT promo was amazing (when he was kicked off NXT).

Plus the best match on that season was Daniel Bryan vs Jericho.

Not to mention DB was the one "rookie" who was way more talented than his pro. Hell he was more talented than all the pros on that season.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lesnar/Bryan, if done right, could be one of the best WWE matches of all time.

Quote me.


----------



## Beatles123

A submission match.

Boom. You have brocks kimoura, you have Bryan's submission prowess, you have Bryans injured shoulder angle...

BOOK. IT!


----------



## birthday_massacre

BIG E WINNING said:


> Lesnar/Bryan, if done right, could be one of the best WWE matches of all time.
> 
> Quote me.


I think that is where they are going for the summerslam main event for the title.

DB vs Lesnar. Makes the most sense.

Here is how I would book DB through summerslam.


ER he faces Orton for the rematch
the June PPV he can face Batista
July he can face Cesaro (or even HHH again)
then Summerslam in Aug. he faces Lesnar.


----------



## Energy

Superhippy said:


> You really should see a doctor because I see your words but all I hear is "I have anal bleeding." Calm the fuck down man. Brock Lesnar is a badass. He really is. I was at Summerslam 2002 when he beat The Rock and I was at WM30 when he broke the streak. I watched all of his UFC matches on PPV. He beat a man that was 50 pounds lighter then him for the title, after already losing to Frank Mir who has lost to tons of guys. He barely survived Carwin and then got his ass beat by Velasquez and Overeem. He was a decent UFC fighter that was handed the belt on a platter almost the same way he was handed it in the WWE. As for Daniel Bryan, he is a WRESTLER and as a WRESTLER he is a badass. He constantly puts on the best matches of the night and makes everyone he works with look like a million bucks. As a Lesnar fan you should be BEGGING for Bryan to face him because it will no doubt be one of the best matches of his entire career.
> 
> And either way you keep calling Bryan small and using that in your argument. Do you even watch the UFC? Bryan is 210 pounds that would actually make him a Heavyweight. If you know that then I am assuming you are saying that guys like Weidman, Aldo, and Johnson are all a bunch of jokes too right. I guess you are also saying that Lesnar winning the title over Couture was a joke because Lesnar had 50 pounds on him. Or the fucking GOATS of UFC history, Anderson Silver and GSP are both losers too because they wern't 6 foot 3, 255. Fucking ridiculous. Those lame kicks from Bryan you are talking about would make you cry like a little bitch and you know it.


You have no idea about anything stick to kids cartoons the real world is too much for you. Lol talking like Bryan's better than lesnar at anything I wouldn't be surprised if lesnar beat him at chess if they played together. You shit on lesnars real life accomplishments what has Bryan done away from fake wrestling's his no ufc champ his no NCAA champ Brock almost made it in NFL and he never played the sport prior you dumb wwe mark wake up. Brock has a better wwe career anyway youngest champ ever and he beat the streak all Bryan did is start a catchphrase


----------



## Ash Ketchum

*Daniel Bryan never won the Olympic gold medal with broken freakin' neck!

You know who did? Kurt Angle!

This is something that Daniel Bryan has never and will never win or do.*


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

If Bryan/Lesnar at Summerslam for the title happens, then it has to main event and it will be a big main event caliber match.

But, if the match happens, Lesnar HAS TO win the title and beat Bryan. He has to. To solidify Lesnar as THE heel of the new era, to legitimize him ending the Streak, and to make Bryan an even more bigger star and top face (THE face). If you're a Bryan fan, you have to agree.


----------



## Beatles123

EDIT: Not worth it


----------



## urca

I haven't been around in a while and I did not watch/follow wrestling for a while now. Only came back to congratulate the fellow Bryan fans. It finally has happened   .




IDONTSHIV said:


> The people's champions: :mark: :mark: :mark:


Where's that from???Any link to the vid/documentary/etc, please? :O :O


----------



## TheMenace

Energy said:


> Well here's my advice kiss as much ass as possible that's the only way the *Dwaynes and Johns* of the
> World succeed


Fixed for accuracy. :


----------



## CALΔMITY

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



birthday_massacre said:


> The MMA fighter he took it from, didn't even get even 25% as over as DB got it. And people have to remember when DB first started doing it, it was to troll the fans.


Oh yeah I remember reading about that once. I had meant no one else in the wwe, but I guess the mma fighter applies too. :lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Need an online link to the documentary, though.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

Let me try to bring a little light as to what I see in Daniel Bryan by explaining my Wrestling history: Mind you, that this is not a cronological description of WHEN things occured, I am merely stating, what I remember from the period. 

1992: Got a VHS tape around Christmas of a dubbed Wrestlemania VIII. I loved watching the Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper match, I loved Savage vs. Flair and I loved Hogan vs. Justice - for Sid, not for Hogan. 

1993: Danish television started showing wrestling from WWF - about a year later they switched to WCW, which I thought sucked at first, but then the nWo happened, and later Goldberg debuted in 1997, I was hooked.

2002: I started watching on a regular basis again, after Danish tv took wrestling off the air. By this time, I got really in to Batista, John Cena and I marked like crazy, when Goldberg debuted in WWE. 

Since 2005, I have been reading dirt sheets and watching Raw, Smackdown and PPV's if reviews were good. They're not exactly easy to get a hold of in Denmark anyways. 

I gravitated more and more towards the technical wrestlers. I have honestly never been a big fan of Y2J's in ring work, but that is a matter of personal taste. 

That changed around 2010. I loved Batista's heel work back then, and I was sad to see him go, and I felt like WWE had some issues finding out what they wanted to be after that. 

Back in December of 2012, I wrote this on a Danish forum (sorry if some of it is a little messed up language-wise, I translated it with google, as I didn't want to re-type it):



> The only thing that a wrestling fan can be sure of is that most of the people who see it, complaining about the product.
> 
> For all the poor people who talk about HOW good wrestling was during "The Attitude Era " :
> 
> 1 Kane was the father of a hand
> 2 Triple H raped a dead woman wearing a Kane mask
> 3 " I did it for the Rock "
> 4 Over Booked clusterfucks of title matches for the WWE title at 70% of all PPV 's
> 5 Spot Fests a la TLC matches ( which then has its moments , but mostly as a first time viewer )
> 6 Hardcore Logic ( Title Fights settled with a chair shot to the head , whereas HC battles, chair shots were legal , wrestlers could take 3-4 and still kicking out at 2 .. yes ... )
> 7 The Showster (Hey, let's take potentially the greatest threat that has ever been in the WWE and make him a joke)
> 8 Ministry of Darkness ( started awesome, but " Jumped the Shark " relatively quickly, since the logic disappeared )
> 9 Mark Henry sexy chocolate ... Child , Please!
> 10 DX v. 2.0
> 11 Backstage politics ( HBK did not like The Rock , so we never got a fight between the two, Undertaker did what he pleased , and preferably the opposite of what the Kliq like that happened. )
> 12 Booking logic ( it was rarely present.)
> 13 ... You get the picture .
> 
> I do not buy that product was better then. It was different and perhaps better suited to the viewers who today bitcher . I love CM Punk as WWE champ. He makes the title relevant and important .
> The only thing I do not like his title reign is that 6-7 months ago , he was no-nonsense and was fucking care who you put in front of him , but today he had to cheat to win. If they at least had booked him so his argument for cheating was that he had nothing more to prove. He wanted respect , for he had beaten all the ones he had to beat, so it would make sense , but we're back to my point 12 on the list.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the best thing on WWE television at the moment and his partnership with Kane is sweet . The clip from Slam , where he wrestler against Tyson Kidd and rolls up into a little ball , so he can not pinnes makes me howl with laughter every time.
> I am not in any way mark for indywrestlere , but it is clear that WWE is entering a new era where PG is on the way out Attitude Era is not coming back , but as a writer of 411mania wrote , we are entering the Reality Era, where the product is more dogma -like and true character.
> If you do not like the product WWE has , then you have the course the choices that you can turn it off and sit down at the computer and pull out the spring while looking at the Rock and Wrestling, Attitude Era or PG era , as that one's manboobs to laktere .
> 
> I is well entertained by the kind WWE using now. I'm not saying in any way that the product is perfect , because it never will be , but if we look at what we have been treated to during the past year and a half , so I do not think we can afford to complain :
> 
> 1 CM Punk Vs . Cena party 1-9 or how much we're up to . GREAT chemistry !
> 2 CM Punk Vs . Daniel Bryan - especially their last great battle that was the birth of "No ! No! No!" and Goatface .
> 3 Brock Lesnar return - one of the most hardcore worked matches in WWE in the last 10 years. One reality touch to it which is rarely seen . The winner of the match is debatable, but I can understand WHY WWE chose Cena .
> 4 Rocks in ring return - we had the all hoped.
> 5 Daniel Bryan as MITB winner, subsequent champ !
> 6 Wade Barrett, Daniel Bryan , Skip Sheffield ( Ryback ) , Dean Ambrose , Damien Sandow , Seth Rollins , Roman Reigns and Antonio Cesaro are some of the new names that are brought up to the main roster and which will help to create an exciting future for the WWE . (Do good to Barrett and Bryan are further back , but their real push is enough ahead of us )
> 7 Cena - superman has been packed away a little .
> 8 Tensai was NOT pushed .
> 
> Dolph Ziggler 9 on the way up.
> 
> It is certainly things that I would have had in my Thanksgiving speech, if it should be about wrestling .
> 
> Yes, the magic has disappeared a little , but it is of course also linked to the Internet to report on almost everything they do today, and therefore the surprises largely disappeared from Wrestling . And they come , they say smarks just that it was only to swerve us that they did as they did.
> 
> " WWE can not win - and we stopped trying . Now , we aim two once again change the face of Wrestling - and will succeed . " - Triple H.


This was kind of my "Coming out party" as a wrestling fan. I loved CM Punk's work back then, and had actually bashed him prior to this for not being believable as a main eventer. BOY WAS I WRONG! 

Daniel Bryan is my favorite right now. I may have jumped on the Band Wagon, but I simply love his work in the ring, he's real! Both in and out of the ring. What you see is what you get, and I always love his segments. 

If you don't like him, then I guess you are totally entitled to that, but if you can't see the magic in, what's going on with Bryan right now, then you need to open your eyes. He's not the new Hogan, He's not the new Stone Cold, he's not the new Cena... 

BECAUSE HE'S NOT TRYING TO BE! 

Nobody expected the Stone Cold 3:16 to take off like it did, and it's the same with "The Yes Movement". It happened organically, and that's what makes it great. If you can't see that Daniel Bryan can wrestle, then don't watch WWE. You will be disappointed every week for a very long time.


----------



## Beatles123

Thanos posted links to the Doc earlier in the thread. Brehs!


----------



## Powers of Pain

Energy said:


> Brock lesnar is a real wrestler mate... bryan is a geek who learned to perform moves..... what would you prefer ?
> 
> A geek who learned to fake fight or a REAL MAN WHO WON UFC FIGHTS AGAINST REAL FIGHTERS. Brock isn't a midget taking white belt mma class for fuck sake
> 
> so get the fuck outta here with that '' real wreslter'' b.s
> 
> *Chris beniot/ Eddie were so legit the business killed them*...
> 
> I suggest you think before opening you're mouth with this real wrestler garbage you have no idea what a real wrestler is you aint even got love for japan/ mexico you're an American entertainment fan got it !?
> 
> and for the record if chris is a '' monster'' for what he did why did bryan steal his indentity ? why did he steal his moveset ? why are wwe profiting of a man they killed ? think about it.....and stop being so ignorant and a wwe sheep



My friend you have quoted a lot of crap in your posts on this thread recently but this one stuck out for me. So what your suggesting is that the only real legit wrestlers in your eyes are the ones who died? 

So Stone Cold, Rock, Angle, Jericho, Michaels, Hart etc are not legit in your eyes based on the fact they are still alive? Hell even your favourite poster boy Brock Lesnar cant be that legit as he' still here too!

Look we get you don't like Daniel Bryan, not everyone has to, but to spew your dumbass reasoning that he can't wrestle, that he's some kind of Benoit rip off (which is so far from the truth its unreal,a diving headbutt doesn't make a clone and remember that Benoit's moveset was completely taken from the Dynamite Kid) and that because DB is not an MMA star as well he doesn't count is just beyond dumb trolling.

There are much bigger DB fans on this thread than me, he's not even in my top 5 favourite wrestlers but I appreciate his incredible talent, I accept that he is the most over wrestler for fan reactions since Rock and Stone Cold, and I understand that WWE have finally realised the gold bar they have in DB and cant wait to see how his future unfolds.

Along with the other new stars, The Shield, Wyatt, Cesaro, Paige etc, this is the an exciting new era for WWE. If greats like Rock, Austin, Foley, etc can see how great DB is as a wrestler and performer then quite frankly my friend it shows how dumbass, unintelligent and frankly moronic your non opinions are.

There is nothing wrong with not being a DB fan, or even in not liking the guy, though with his talent its hard to do that. But if your just going to spew ignorant rubbish then you deserve all the ass busting you get on here from posters like Thanos and Beatles123

I don't normally rant on other posts as having different opinions is what makes this forum great, but your nonsense just brought the beast out of my pen. Now go away.


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



birthday_massacre said:


> Daniel Bryan is the best wrestler in the company, and lets be honest. The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.
> 
> Let me say that again.
> 
> The yes chant didn't get Daniel Bryan over, Daniel Bryan got the yes chant over.
> 
> People act like the yes chant is the only reason DB is over. Its not. He was over before he even started doing that. Also other wrestlers have had catch phrases that caught on then fizzled out pretty fast. The Yes movement has caught on nationwide and fans outside of wrestler are even doing it now.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is the only wrestler ever to be buried a few different times but instead of getting buried he gets even more popular.
> 
> Daniel Bryan is also the only guy in the company to be getting pops on the save level as Austin and the Rock did in the attitude era.
> 
> Sorry but anyone who thinks that is because the YES chant hasn't been paying attention,
> 
> And if you have been paying attention, fans also chant Daniel Bryans name a lot too and its pretty damn loud.



Great post. And if the 'You deserve it' chant on RAW that Bryan got doesn't convince people that DB got over on his talent and persona and not because of a chant then those people clearly don't get it and never will.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

He's the best wrestler in the world and he came up with that catchphrase on his own so it's irrelevant. he's over and it has everything to do with him.

I fear Cesaro without the "We The People" chants will struggle for a crowd reaction though.


----------



## AmericanGangster

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Hello again I'm the OP. After reading the majority of these posts I have to laugh at those of you who are saying take IF YA SMELL away from Rock, or WHAT away from Austin. Yes, take those catchphrases away and you STILL have the two most charismatic wrestlers in history. Are you seriously saying Daniel Bryan's charisma and mic skills are up there with them??? I swear some people just love to bash on here. I'm a bryan fan for fuck sake opening a genuine conversation. 

Delusional. Mid card at best without that chat..oh and I prefer ziggler, rollins in the ring too.


----------



## jarrelka

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

He'd still be the most over guy without a doubt. Im not even a bryan fan but cmon now. Do you think the yes chant would of been as big as it was if it was another wrestler that used it? The guy has entire arenas chanting daniel bryan. In the midst of the orton-cena contract signing they were chanting daniel bryan. At the rumble.they were chanting daniel bryan and when he didnt come out they backlashed. I get that the chant helps but he'd still be the most over guy for being him and not some stupid chant. The you deserve it chant from 15000 this past raw wasnt a yeschant. Like someone said bryan got the yeschant over not vice versa.


----------



## Spittekauga

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

A flying goat.


----------



## Diamondando112

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

He's like an onion.
You take a layer off an onion you still have a onion.
Take the yes chant off the GOAT, you still have the GOAT


----------



## The Main Headliner

A crapload of Daniel Bryan chants and the rosters best wrestler *shrugs*


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The chant helps, it's a thing to do. But if you think for a second some midcard for life fool like Ryder could have gotten over as well and as long as Bryan, and also performed at the level he, you're just being moronic. Bryan has a unique charisma that draws people to him, it's happened all his career. People identify with him, they become emotionally invested in him, and yes, they love watching him work. When Ryback got over with FEED ME MORE, did you ever hear "RYBACK" chants, or a big pop for his entrance regularly? No, because it was just the chant that was over. Bryan, you hear DANIEL BRYAN chants in every match he's in, you just got "YOU DESERVE IT" chants on Monday, and people pop hugely for everything he does. And yes, he draws ratings now, so people are invested in HIM, not simply his chant. The chant is merely a focal point.

Don't start nattering with inane comments about "MIC SKILZ" or "THE LOOK!" either, they're long played out.



AmericanGangster said:


> Hello again I'm the OP. After reading the majority of these posts I have to laugh at those of you who are saying take IF YA SMELL away from Rock, or WHAT away from Austin. Yes, take those catchphrases away and you STILL have the two most charismatic wrestlers in history. Are you seriously saying Daniel Bryan's charisma and mic skills are up there with them??? I swear some people just love to bash on here. I'm a bryan fan for fuck sake opening a genuine conversation.
> 
> Delusional. Mid card at best without that chat..oh and I prefer ziggler, rollins in the ring too.


Yeah, you don't actually understand what charisma is, do you? You seem to think it's "talking loudly like the Rock" or something. Don't go around calling people delusional if you aren't even sure what you're arguing for. 

Also...



> Ziggler in the ring


Hahahahaha.


----------



## TNAsFuture

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Overrated Midget.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Even without the YES chant bryan was going to succeed, most of the people knew who he is when he debuted in WWE cuz of ROH.And they dont only chant YES , they also chant daniel bryan ya know.Bryan is the best wrestler in the world right now (dont even think about of saying rollins or rey misterio etc.Even Y2J said that bryan is the best wrestler in the world in an interview and not only he thinks that.


----------



## Tomcat_1985

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Take the beard and long hair with it


----------



## urca

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you:
> 
> I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He's remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!
> 
> The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.
> 
> Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUSE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God, You know what? I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!
> 
> THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.
> 
> Now get out of our thread!


Boom!


----------



## Flawless Victory

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Yes chant or not, he's still ONE of the best wrestlers in the company. I do find it cheesy but it's working for HIM and it's pretty awesome to see it in person. I was at Battleground last year and it just looks cool seeing 90-97% of the audience doing the "yes"


----------



## Mr. I

SVETV988_fan said:


> KENTA :mark:


And KENTA uses the YES Lock in tribute to Bryan anyway.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Nothing, he will be back in the midcard again taking brouge kicks.


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

"It's a super goat, Maggle!"


----------



## DGenerationMC

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

The American Dragon!










**sigh**


----------



## #1Peep4ever

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Daniel Bryan made the chant and not vice versa. It is a fucking stupid chant but he made it work and now he is where he is. They put the chant on other guys and we saw how good that worked. 

Btw this is a goddamn stupid question to ask. What if they wouldn´t have pushed Cena down our throats that now he is hated that much. What if Punk did NOT drop his pipebomb.. No one can say for sure so just stop it

Edit: If it is that easy to get over just because of a chant why isnt Ryder over anymore or Ryback? 
Bryan made the chant work. People looked at him started noticing him and saw a great wrestler who then got even more over after Wm28
YES he was lucky that he got screwed over so much so that people got behind him more and more. But other people got screwed with the whole time and they DID NOT recover from it the way Bryan did. 

So pls pls just pls stop with these stupid threads.

This shit with anyone could have pulled off the yes chant is as stupid as saying anyone could have pulled off the Pipebomb of Punk... 
Like I said they tried putting the chant on other people and it did not work


----------



## Mr.S

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

He would as big. Would Rock or Austin be themselves without their catchphrases?

Bryan would have got a new one. Crowd would have chanted Bryan or Dragon. They were chanting Daniel Bryan in the Cena vs Orton presentation anyway.

YES is easier to chant. I don't why such stupid questions are ask although I guess everyone can't be smart


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

I dunno if he would be as big.

He would still be an amazing talent in a very good position but no one can deny the impact the "YES" chants have had on his whole push and career as a whole, it's even mentioned in his "Journey to Wrestlemania" show.

I'm not saying his over rated but the chants no doubt have helped him and I am not sure if he would be anywhere near as over if it wasn't for them.


----------



## Stone Hot

I see DB holding the title no later than summerslam. I hope some of you don't expect him to go on a 434 day title run cause it's just not going to happen


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Just ordered this Bryan/HHH shirt. It's been such a great week to be a Bryan fan that I needed to order something.

http://shop.wwe.com/WrestleMania-30-Triple-H-vs.-Daniel-Bryan-Event-T-Shirt/W07259,default,pd.html?dwvar_W07259_color=Black&start=10&cgid=shop-wwe-products-men&srule=new_arrivals


----------



## TheJack

Beatles123 said:


> Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you:
> 
> I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He's remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!
> 
> The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.
> 
> Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUSE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God, You know what? I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!
> 
> THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.
> 
> Now get out of our thread!


----------



## Solefool

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Am I the only one that remembers the thing that got Bryan over was the insecure Napoleonic Complex gimmick he had?


----------



## siam baba

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

what do you have even with the yes chant, which is stupid anyway

a cruiserweight wrestler, nobody would really care about, if it wasnt for the internet marks who want to play booker and push their personal champion because of some weird shit they are on, daniel bryan fans are no real wrestling fans

i think people forget what wrestling all about. in the 90s there were also these smarks saying things like "dean malenko is a much better worker than hollywood hogan, why doesnt he win the world heavyweight title, im dean malenko fan now" but they didnt have the power to hijack anything like nowadays because there were many REAL wrestling fans

these guys are MID CARDERS. i enjoy watching the midcard and i like these wrestlers, but you cant put them in spots they dont belong to. working alone is somehow boring and doesnt draw a dime

i dont care if youre a vanilla midget who can do backflips or 1000 holds or some shit like that


----------



## Monterossa

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> what do you have even with the yes chant, which is stupid anyway
> 
> a cruiserweight wrestler, nobody would really care about, *if it wasnt for the internet marks* who want to play booker and push their personal champion because of some weird shit they are on, daniel bryan fans are no real wrestling fans


who the fuck is not using internet? even my grandma knows how to use it.


----------



## Solefool

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> what do you have even with the yes chant, which is stupid anyway
> 
> a cruiserweight wrestler, nobody would really care about, if it wasnt for the internet marks who want to play booker and push their personal champion because of some weird shit they are on, daniel bryan fans are no real wrestling fans
> 
> i think people forget what wrestling all about. in the 90s there were also these smarks saying things like "dean malenko is a much better worker than hollywood hogan, why doesnt he win the world heavyweight title, im dean malenko fan now" but they didnt have the power to hijack anything like nowadays because there were many REAL wrestling fans
> 
> these guys are MID CARDERS. i enjoy watching the midcard and i like these wrestlers, but you cant put them in spots they dont belong to. working alone is somehow boring and doesnt draw a dime
> 
> i dont care if youre a vanilla midget who can do backflips or 1000 holds or some shit like that


That's an outdated mindstate. It isn't the 80's anymore, people don't watch wrestling for a feature attraction physical specimen. The fans are much more sophisticated these days. They're attracted to talented performers.


----------



## Powers of Pain

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



#1Peep4ever said:


> Daniel Bryan made the chant and not vice versa. It is a fucking stupid chant but he made it work and now he is where he is. They put the chant on other guys and we saw how good that worked.
> 
> Btw this is a goddamn stupid question to ask. What if they wouldn´t have pushed Cena down our throats that now he is hated that much. What if Punk did NOT drop his pipebomb.. No one can say for sure so just stop it
> 
> Edit: If it is that easy to get over just because of a chant why isnt Ryder over anymore or Ryback?
> Bryan made the chant work. People looked at him started noticing him and saw a great wrestler who then got even more over after Wm28
> YES he was lucky that he got screwed over so much so that people got behind him more and more. But other people got screwed with the whole time and they DID NOT recover from it the way Bryan did.
> 
> So pls pls just pls stop with these stupid threads.
> 
> This shit with anyone could have pulled off the yes chant is as stupid as saying anyone could have pulled off the Pipebomb of Punk...
> Like I said they tried putting the chant on other people and it did not work



Well said Sir, well said :clap


----------



## Your_Solution

Stone Hot said:


> I see DB holding the title no later than summerslam. I hope some of you don't expect him to go on a 434 day title run cause it's just not going to happen


Given how poorly that worked out for Punk I seriously doubt anybody wants the same for Bryan.


----------



## Blommen

Stonewall Jackson said:


> Let me try to bring a little light as to what I see in Daniel Bryan by explaining my Wrestling history: Mind you, that this is not a cronological description of WHEN things occured, I am merely stating, what I remember from the period.
> 
> 1992: Got a VHS tape around Christmas of a dubbed Wrestlemania VIII. I loved watching the Bret Hart vs. Roddy Piper match, I loved Savage vs. Flair and I loved Hogan vs. Justice - for Sid, not for Hogan.
> 
> 1993: Danish television started showing wrestling from WWF - about a year later they switched to WCW, which I thought sucked at first, but then the nWo happened, and later Goldberg debuted in 1997, I was hooked.
> 
> 2002: I started watching on a regular basis again, after Danish tv took wrestling off the air. By this time, I got really in to Batista, John Cena and I marked like crazy, when Goldberg debuted in WWE.
> 
> Since 2005, I have been reading dirt sheets and watching Raw, Smackdown and PPV's if reviews were good. They're not exactly easy to get a hold of in Denmark anyways.
> 
> I gravitated more and more towards the technical wrestlers. I have honestly never been a big fan of Y2J's in ring work, but that is a matter of personal taste.
> 
> That changed around 2010. I loved Batista's heel work back then, and I was sad to see him go, and I felt like WWE had some issues finding out what they wanted to be after that.
> 
> Back in December of 2012, I wrote this on a Danish forum (sorry if some of it is a little messed up language-wise, I translated it with google, as I didn't want to re-type it):
> 
> 
> 
> This was kind of my "Coming out party" as a wrestling fan. I loved CM Punk's work back then, and had actually bashed him prior to this for not being believable as a main eventer. BOY WAS I WRONG!
> 
> Daniel Bryan is my favorite right now. I may have jumped on the Band Wagon, but I simply love his work in the ring, he's real! Both in and out of the ring. What you see is what you get, and I always love his segments.
> 
> If you don't like him, then I guess you are totally entitled to that, but if you can't see the magic in, what's going on with Bryan right now, then you need to open your eyes. He's not the new Hogan, He's not the new Stone Cold, he's not the new Cena...
> 
> BECAUSE HE'S NOT TRYING TO BE!
> 
> Nobody expected the Stone Cold 3:16 to take off like it did, and it's the same with "The Yes Movement". It happened organically, and that's what makes it great. If you can't see that Daniel Bryan can wrestle, then don't watch WWE. You will be disappointed every week for a very long time.


Holy Shit, I thought i was the only Dane on here!

Edit:



Stone Hot said:


> I see DB holding the title no later than summerslam. I hope some of you don't expect him to go on a 434 day title run cause it's just not going to happen


We don't. Also, why are you still trying to troll us?



Beatles123 said:


> Oh, so you didn't listen? Alright then, let me make it real clear for you:
> 
> I want you to look to the left of my post here. See the green squares? You'll notice I have many of them. Do you know WHY I have them, energy? Because I, unlike you, actually look at the world with a positive manner and don't parade myself around as god's gift to knowledge on all things, as I have seen you do. I am happy to see wrestlers get pushed that by god DESERVE it, and I don't shit on the idea of a person making it based on how they look, sound, or act. I don't pretend wrestling has to be super serious all the time and that anything different from the norm has to be bad for this business. I am OPEN to things, and do you wanna know the truth, energy? 'Yer boy Chris was just as much of a ripoff of Dynamite kid as Bryan is of him, and Bret Hart was of his dad, and Ric Flair was of Buddy Rodgers and a little of Gorgeous George. He has busted his ass not just in ROH, but around the world. He has wrestled with a detached retina, he has been through real life hardship after real life hardship and what's more? He's remained humble and down to earth as FUCK through it all. Something Lesnar has never ever been in his entire fucking life and clearly neither have you. He has overcame everything put in front of him and STILL! *STILL* doesn't feel like he should gloat about anything. Say it's because of the yes chant all you like, but every time the man steps in that ring, he puts on MOTY candidates? Don't believe me? Go look in the Other Wrestling section and have a gander at the MOTY thread!
> 
> The fact is, Energy, there are two kinds of people in this world: People who build up others and are a positive force for the world, and those that tear down with hatred and evil in their hearts and minds. YOU sir, YOU are the latter because instead of being a positive force for anyone since you've been here, or trying to help others get along and see that even though we all have opinions, we are all the same--that we can all love each other, and get along here--All I've seen from you, sir, is "Woman are inferior" or "Bryan is a midget" or "You're not a REAL wrestling fan" I see no kindness in you, Energy. None! No human tolerance or humility for those different from you. I'd be more than happy to accept that you DON'T care for Bryan if you didn't come off as a smug, holier than thou, pompous windbag around others! But NO, you can't even carry yourself with the decency of being able to act civilized in your opinion.
> 
> Which, while I'm at it, brings me back to those squares. Do you know what those squares MEAN, Energy? It symbolizes respect and reputation here. This means that there are people who value what I write and what I say enough to give a damn and read it on a regular basis, and do you know why I post for them, Energy? Because wrestling NEEDS positive people right now, and when people read my posts, I like to think they finish up thinking, "Hey, here's a guy who isn't actually bitching, who cares about the business, who wants people to look at things and enjoy them!" I don't ASK for rep, like so many others do. I like to think I have EARNED it. I'm proud of my opinions on wrestling and I'm glad people agree! Do you know why that is?! BECAUSE *I*, *LOVE*, *THIS*, *BUSINESS*! I have posted on WWE, TNA, ROH, JAPAN, CHIKARA--EVERY major company or Indy you can think of, I know of at least a bit. I have DEDICATED myself to it since 2006--YEAH, ONLY 2006, AND I BET I KNOW MORE ABOUT WRESTLING HISTORY THAN YOU! Wrestling was there for me when I was contemplating suicide during the loss of someone I loved very much. It carried me through and by the grace of God, You know what? I dunno where YOUR wrestling badges of honor come from, but *I* am going to book one day! That's right: I'm going to write MORE of what YOU hate, and I'm going to succeed. You know why?! Because PAUL HEYMAN HIMSELF gave me that vote of confidence directly, as WELL as Gabe Sapolsky! So don't EVER tell me I'm not a real fan, you son of a bitch!
> 
> THAT is why I have the reputation I have, and why you haven't made a single friend here or on this forum. Sure, you claim to know this business, but you have NONE of the respect I have for it and you likely never will, so go on back to Sherdog and bitch about what MMA's Daniel Bryan, Jon Jones, is doing and shit on his success while he achieves, and leave the WRESTLING talk, to the WRESTLING fans. Maybe when you learn how to treat woman with respect you can get laid and see things in a more nice way. In the mean time, I'll probably be collecting more reputation off of setting you straight. So I suggest you look long and hard at yourself and change your attitude before others continue to do the same from your future posts.
> 
> Now get out of our thread!







Energy got straight ethered. Beatles all on of his shit like:


----------



## Srdjan99

Daniel Bryan's Wrestlemania Journey documentary was so amazing. I personally can't wait for a D-BRy DVD, it's going to be bigger and bbetter than Punk's if they'll make it properly. It's so great to be his fan at the moment, he really is the most amazing thing that happened to wrestling since the Austin 3:16 promo.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> what do you have even with the yes chant, which is stupid anyway
> 
> a cruiserweight wrestler, nobody would really care about, if it wasnt for the internet marks who want to play booker and push their personal champion because of some weird shit they are on, daniel bryan fans are no real wrestling fans
> 
> i think people forget what wrestling all about. in the 90s there were also these smarks saying things like "dean malenko is a much better worker than hollywood hogan, why doesnt he win the world heavyweight title, im dean malenko fan now" but they didnt have the power to hijack anything like nowadays because there were many REAL wrestling fans
> 
> these guys are MID CARDERS. i enjoy watching the midcard and i like these wrestlers, but you cant put them in spots they dont belong to. working alone is somehow boring and doesnt draw a dime
> 
> i dont care if youre a vanilla midget who can do backflips or 1000 holds or some shit like that


This is the dumbest post ive ever seen in any forum. Bryan fans are no real wrestling fans? Wat the hell?Daniel bryan was trained by willian regal and shawn michaels .Bryan can kick batista or orton s ass also in real life , randy orton spended 1 month training and then he had a contract bcuz he have his dad etc hes just some pathetic lazy ass guy. Bryan spended 10 years training so hard even i saw once in an interview or somewhere else where he says that he has been sleeping in his car just because he wanted to be near a gym where he could train and become good enough to wrestle in Japan but he became so much more , the best wrestler in the world. Even if you are not a bryan fan show some respect because this guy deffinetly deserves it.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

Let's get one thing straight, Bryan's Wrestling abilities and his performances are the things that made people chant 'YES!' in the first place.

Daniel Bryan was a heel, he used to chant 'YES!' after he stole a win and retained the WHC, he was using it as a heel trait, to piss off the fans. Then a Wrestlemania 28 crowd, who often don't care for faces/heel, just care for the performer, chanted 'YES!' to show their support for Bryan. It got even hotter when he lost in 18 seconds, the next RAW was crazy and they continued it and the momentum of it managed to carry it through to future RAWs. Then Bryan/WWE milked it for all it's worth.

But it all started because he's a respected performer. I don't think there's many others that could've stuck with in the way it is. Bryan backs up everything in the ring, if it was someone who sucked in the ring it just wouldn't have that carry.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

You still have one of the best wrestlers there is who will manage to stay over despite whatever they can throw at him.

He has been through losing streak gimmicks, being stuck in the midcard, constantly buried on commentary as a nerd, random heel turns, booked as a chicken heel, 18 second loss at Wrestlemania, a comedy gimmick where he was nicknamed a goat and a garden gnome, 9 months of him being trashed by the Authority, etc.

I think he has proven his ability.


----------



## Big Dog

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

One thing he has is the ability to work his ass off and add energy to matches and keep it going.


----------



## Eric Fleischer

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Monterossa said:


> who the fuck is not using internet? even my grandma knows how to use it.


siam baba is so cool, he's posting with his mind. He doesn't need the internet to put his thoughts on....the, er internet, you geek. HE'S A WRESTLING FAN!

:vince3


----------



## NastyYaffa

What a great tribute vid.


----------



## lanceuppercut

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



AmericanGangster said:


> Guys please this is not a bash thread, I'm a big D BRY fan and I've been happy with WWE lately but just a thought...Imagine, what if someone like Ziggler, Ryder, Tyson Kid, Sandow had invented the YES chant...where would they be today? Because let's face it the only thing realistically Bryan has is his wrestling ability and the YES chant. His look and mic skills are mid card at best in my opinion. The YES chant has made this guy's career!



Bryan was a beast as the American Dragon. If only the WWE had incorporated this into his current gimmick, polished his mic skills, and added somewhat of a bad ass persona, he would definitely be THE MAN. I don't mind the YES chants but IMO, it's kinda hokey.


----------



## terrilala

D Bryan always looks like he's really enjoying himself and I love that!!


----------



## p862011

Stone Hot said:


> I see DB holding the title no later than summerslam. I hope some of you don't expect him to go on a 434 day title run cause it's just not going to happen


i agree

you need top notch mic skills to hold it for along time especially if your a baby face


----------



## NastyYaffa

p862011 said:


> i agree
> 
> you need top notch mic skills to hold it for along time especially if your a baby face


Sheamus & Batista were world champs for over 200 days tho.


----------



## Reaper

I watched that documentary (except for the last 15 minutes). Here are my initial thoughts. 

- It was good of the WWE to acknowledge that they really didn't want him there and didn't think he'll make it. 
- Was wondering if the choking incident was the real reason for the firing. Can't figure out why they future endeavoured him .. Some people say it was a work or something. I need more info on that story. 
- My opinion of Brie has improved significantly. She's really devoted to him and you can tell by her expressions and how she talks about him. Probably should've been more sensitive about the fact that she wasn't allowed to celebrate his victory with him. But I also understand that they are protecting themselves from a situation where if things don't work out with her, or between them that they might lose the opportunity to use the footage in the future. 
- In the documentary they merely showed AJ as his manager and not his love interest skipping the real reason for the loss entirely (which was the kiss). 

It was a combination of kayfabe and reality (a typical WWE documentary) that included some things that were revisionist and therefore it makes me less willing to accept just about anything else they said. People who've known Bryan longer than I could you please link me to your earlier posts or comments about the documentary so I can have a complete picture as opposed to just the WWE one. 

They basically foreshadowed that it's going to be a Bryan reign for as long as the fans are behind him. He's not their chosen one, but ours and we're getting what we want. In other words, the ball is in our court with regards to Bryan. If he's to stay at the top, then we're to keep him there - otherwise the WWE would have no qualms about dropping him back down.


----------



## Srdjan99

The impact looks amazing in slow motion :mark:


----------



## Reaper

^ HHH made Bryan look like a million bucks. A lot of reviewers outside this forum are calling it HHH's most technically superior match. I haven't seen most of his matches so I can't comment, but in isolation, HHH really did put on a great technical display. Must have trained his butt off to have a match with another guy (Punk) who's technically gifted and it worked out even better with Bryan.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass

Easiest solve in the world - This is for all the doubters

They tried to give the Yes chant to Big Show - no denying it. Him coming in with his truck, yessing, put into the ME over Bryan

Fucker was boo'd

It's not the chant or gimmick - it is the person using it

Otherwise, would we not all be discussing Mordecai's incredible mania streak right now?

C'mon guys... Use the olde noggin


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Waffelz

Is Bryan going to miss RAW for his wedding?


----------



## JY57

Waffelz said:


> Is Bryan going to miss RAW for his wedding?


he still advertised for RAW & Smackdown next week, but who knows if they will give them the week off or not.


----------



## MarcioDX99

Srdjan99 said:


> The impact looks amazing in slow motion :mark:


That ref sell:clap


----------



## siam baba

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



Jarsy1 said:


> Bryan can kick batista or orton s ass also in real life ,


are you crazy ? he is no match for either batista or randy orton

daniel bryan fans are wannabe bookers they dont enjoy wrestling like real wrestling fans do


----------



## #1Peep4ever

MarcioDX99 said:


> That ref sell:clap


:lmao 
I just noticed

Well done ref :clap


----------



## TheFightingFowl

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*

the best in ring performer in the world


----------



## Blade Runner

i always crack up thinking about "little naitch" charles robinson. :lol i'm glad he's still around.


----------



## siam baba

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



TheFightingFowl said:


> the best in ring performer in the world


hes a cruiserweight, his in ring performance isnt impressing, you got to compare his performance to guys like rey misterio. so he is not very good at all


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I never knew Pat Patterson backed Bryan so much. It's good for Bryan to have him in his corner. Pat is one of the greatest wrestling minds ever.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Forgive me for bad quality photo but THIS Moment was magic!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> hes a cruiserweight, his in ring performance isnt impressing


The thing is he has toned down a lot of course, but that's the WWE machine's style of working. All you gotta do is watch some Bryan VS KENTA matches from back in the day & see where a lot of DB fans have their love of this guy from.

*BUT* the thing about the WWE is that the way they work is to preserve their bodies. They work multiple matches per week, there is no point in busting out insane shit every single time you do a match because it isn't necessary. Bryan can do a few of those weak ass looking kicks of his & the crowd is too busy being caught up in Daniel Bryan that they don't even care. The important thing is when it's time to deliver an epic match to fit the closure of a storyline, you're lying to yourself if you don't think Bryan is one of the best in the world. I don't like to say people are #1 because IMO many guys working many promotions & styles can make that claim in the entire world, but I have no doubt he's the best in WWE & the proof is in the results.

Fans are fickle, if Bryan sucked in the ring these modern day fans would pile on him. Crispness is overrated, sloppiness is meaningless, not everything a wrestler does has to look sharp like a Fire Pro game. All that matters is fan absorption in what your doing in the ring. In the past couple of years nobody has been better at putting on consistently good matches then Bryan, Punk & now Cesaro as well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RaneGaming said:


> Forgive me for bad quality photo but THIS Moment was magic!


YOU DESERVE IT is the moment of the year. Completely spontaneous, wholly organic and just pure magic.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

IDONTSHIV said:


> YOU DESERVE IT is the moment of the year. Completely spontaneous, wholly organic and just pure magic.


It's his face that makes the moment you can see his first reaction is wow this is fantastic then it HIT'S HIM everything he's worked for and it's a moment you can tell he wants 2 cry.


----------



## siam baba

hes the worst champion in wwe history. every single one is above him


----------



## DGenerationMC

siam baba said:


> hes the worst champion in wwe history. every single one is above him


----------



## beastedot9

siam baba said:


> hes the worst champion in wwe history. every single one is above him


I wouldn't say that, I just hate his whole 'yes' gimmick. A bunch of people sticking two fingers in the air chanting 'yes' is just stupid and makes everyone look like an idiot.


----------



## Blade Runner

do you guys think they're setting up a WARGAMES match for Extreme Rules? i'd personally love to see it. HHH is on record saying that he loves the concept, and now that he has more power it's a definite possibility.


daniel bryan

the shield

(mystery partner)


vs

evolution 

kane

(mystery partner)


:mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RaneGaming said:


> It's his face that makes the moment you can see his first reaction is wow this is fantastic then it HIT'S HIM everything he's worked for and it's a moment you can tell he wants 2 cry.



You're right. He was so touched and barely held it together. After Raw when he thanked the crowd for his Mania moment and getting to live it in front of his family, he definitely teared up. That's why people love him. There is no put on with him. Bryan is just a genuine guy with no artifice about him.


----------



## Bearodactyl

I'd really love to get my hands on that DBry documentary, if anyone wouldn't mind sending me a link per PM i'd be much obliged! I'm sure it's somewhere on WF, but sofar I haven't found it so a little assistance would be great!

EDIT: 3 responses in 2 minutes, you guys are awesome!! Problem solved!!


----------



## siam baba

i could whoop that vanilla midget in real life, he is no credible world champion in wrestling


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> hes a cruiserweight, his in ring performance isnt impressing, you got to compare his performance to guys like rey misterio. so he is not very good at all


A "cruiserweight" is a weight. Not a wrestling style. Rey Mysterio has also been a bad performer for about five years.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

siam baba said:


> i could whoop that vanilla midget in real life, he is no credible world champion in wrestling


Sorry this gimmick has been taken  Please Try Again.


----------



## Mr. I

beastedot9 said:


> I wouldn't say that, I just hate his whole 'yes' gimmick. A bunch of people sticking two fingers in the air chanting 'yes' is just stupid and makes everyone look like an idiot.


You watch wrestling. If you are afraid of "looking like an idiot" please watch something else.


----------



## siam baba

he is about 150 pounds heavy in real life, or even lighter, so even if he could do moonsaults and things like that it wouldnt be impressive, he is not a great worker. and even then he would suck. there have allways been a lot of vanilla midgets doing moonsaults and fancy moves to little or no reaction all the time, while there are matches like warrior hogan who sell out pontiac silverdome.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

siam baba said:


> hes the worst champion in wwe history. every single one is above him


:lmao
Someone is very mad



siam baba said:


> i think he is also the smallest champion in height, the lightest in weight, and the one with the baddest looks. he looks like a bum. plus he has no charisma.
> 
> he relly stands out as the worst champion ever


That´s a fun gimmick you have :lmao


----------



## siam baba

i think he is also the smallest champion in height, the lightest in weight, and the one with the baddest looks. he looks like a bum. plus he has no charisma.

he relly stands out as the worst champion ever


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

siam baba said:


> i think he is also the smallest champion in height, the lightest in weight, and the one with the baddest looks. he looks like a bum. plus he has no charisma.
> 
> he relly stands out as the worst champion ever


----------



## siam baba

these are facts...im not trolling at all. name a champion that is lighter, smaller or has such a poor physique like daniel bryan. also about every champion there was would whoop his ass in real life. even vince mcmahon would beat him in a real fight. vince mcmahon outweights him by 50-60 pounds pure muscle mass


----------



## PGSucks

siam baba said:


> he is about 150 pounds heavy in real life, or even lighter, so even if he could do moonsaults and things like that it wouldnt be impressive, he is not a great worker. and even then he would suck. there have allways been a lot of vanilla midgets doing moonsaults and fancy moves to little or no reaction all the time, while there are matches like warrior hogan who sell out pontiac silverdome.


:banplz:


----------



## ecabney

siam baba said:


> he is about 150 pounds heavy in real life, or even lighter, so even if he could do moonsaults and things like that it wouldnt be impressive, he is not a great worker. and even then he would suck. there have allways been a lot of vanilla midgets doing moonsaults and fancy moves to little or no reaction all the time, while there are matches like warrior hogan who sell out pontiac silverdome.



Why are D-Bry trolls on here such an autistic bunch?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



siam baba said:


> hes a cruiserweight, his in ring performance isnt impressing, you got to compare his performance to guys like rey misterio. so he is not very good at all


There is no comparison. Bryan is leagues above Mysterio. Period.



siam baba said:


> he is about 150 pounds heavy in real life, or even lighter, so even if he could do moonsaults and things like that it wouldnt be impressive, he is not a great worker. and even then he would suck. there have allways been a lot of vanilla midgets doing moonsaults and fancy moves to little or no reaction all the time, while there are matches like warrior hogan who sell out pontiac silverdome.


Pro Wrestling isn't about moves. A great worker isn't defined by someone who can do a moonsault it's defined by someone who can go with just about anyone, can adjust his style to anyone he faces and can put on the best possible match regardless of who he's facing and be able to go any amount of time that's given to him.

And your argument here is that Bryan isn't a good wrestler because he's not selling out pontiac silverdome? You're kidding me right?

Can someone please tell him what's wrong with that statement?



siam baba said:


> these are facts...im not trolling at all. name a champion that is lighter, smaller or has such a poor physique like daniel bryan. also about every champion there was would whoop his ass in real life. even vince mcmahon would beat him in a real fight. vince mcmahon outweights him by 50-60 pounds pure muscle mass


Yes because weight is the determining factor in whether or not you win a fight.








ecabney said:


> Why are D-Bry trolls on here such an autistic bunch?


You're not funny. At all. Seriously, this is levels below what the trolls in this thread have been doing.


----------



## Stone Hot

Blommen said:


> We don't. Also, why are you still trying to troll us?]


I'm not trolling I'm just stating my prediction on when he will lose and telling you all he will not have as long as a title run as punk did. That's the truth


----------



## siam baba

*Re: Take the YES chant away from Bryan and what do you have?*



TheGMofGods said:


> There is no comparison. Bryan is leagues above Mysterio. Period.
> 
> 
> 
> Pro Wrestling isn't about moves. A great worker isn't defined by someone who can do a moonsault it's defined by someone who can go with just about anyone, can adjust his style to anyone he faces and can put on the best possible match regardless of who he's facing and be able to go any amount of time that's given to him.
> 
> And your argument here is that Bryan isn't a good wrestler because he's not selling out pontiac silverdome? You're kidding me right?
> 
> Can someone please tell him what's wrong with that statement?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes because weight is the determining factor in whether or not you win a fight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're not funny. At all. Seriously, this is levels below what the trolls in this thread have been doing.



Vince McMahon is also more vicious

And also taller. Daniel Bryan would be no match in a street fight


----------



## KingCosmos

D-bry is not the best wrestler in the company,that would be Adrian "PAC" Neville and Sami Zayn.


----------



## Beatles123

KingCosmos said:


> D-bry is not the best wrestler in the company,that would be Adrian "PAC" Neville and Sami Zayn.


The same Zayn that was Bryan's friend in ROH and was with him during his run, and probably will be the first to tell you he is? 

Or perhaps the name "El Generico" is lost on you? :


----------



## Blommen

Stone Hot said:


> I see DB holding the title no later than summerslam. I hope some of you don't expect him to go on a 434 day title run cause it's just not going to happen





Stone Hot said:


> I'm not trolling I'm just stating my prediction on when he will lose and telling you all he will not have as long as a title run as punk did. That's the truth


no one has claimed that will in this thread so why bring it up. Also, you have previously admitted that you like to act silly and go contradictory just to start discussion. sounds like trolling to me. You haven't really been adding much to the discussion either, so why waste your time here?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> The same Zayn that was Bryan's friend in ROH and was with him during his run, and probably will be the first to tell you he is?
> 
> Or perhaps the name "El Generico" is lost on you? :


This. And as much as I love Neville, he is s spot monkey when you put him in comparison with Bryan.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

siam baba said:


> these are facts...im not trolling at all. name a champion that is lighter, smaller or has such a poor physique like daniel bryan. also about every champion there was would whoop his ass in real life. even vince mcmahon would beat him in a real fight. vince mcmahon outweights him by 50-60 pounds pure muscle mass


Can I ask who you would liike to see as the champion right now? I'm being serious.


----------



## NastyYaffa

KingCosmos said:


> D-bry is not the best wrestler in the company,that would be Adrian "PAC" Neville and Sami Zayn.


Neville is nowhere close for being better than DB, LOL. And Zayn is absolutely great & one of the best in the business, but not better than Bryan. I can guarantee that he would tell you that 2.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> The same Zayn that was Bryan's friend in ROH and was with him during his run, and probably will be the first to tell you he is?
> 
> Or perhaps the name "El Generico" is lost on you? :


Most people know Sami is El Generico so i didn't think that would need clarifying, anyway Zayn's 2 out of 3 falls match with Cesaro is better than anything that bryan has ever done with this company and PAC is just better. 

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-8gVc3gDw


----------



## siam baba

BIG E WINNING said:


> Can I ask who you would liike to see as the champion right now? I'm being serious.



John Cena , Brock Lesnar, Batista or Randy Orton


----------



## KingCosmos

NastyYaffa said:


> Neville is nowhere close for being better than DB, LOL. And Zayn is absolutely great & one of the best in the business, but not better than Bryan. I can guarantee that he would tell you that 2.


please show me some D-bry work that is better than this and I will agree.

http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-8gVc3gDw


----------



## Rap God

KingCosmos said:


> D-bry is not the best wrestler in the company,that would be Adrian "PAC" Neville and Sami Zayn.


You know what you are right , hes not the best wrestler in the company , hes the best wrestler in the world


----------



## KingCosmos

Jarsy1 said:


> You know what you are right , hes not the best wrestler in the company , hes the best wrestler in the world


NO, not even close. Maybe in the sports "entertaining world" he is.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

siam baba said:


> John Cena , Brock Lesnar, Batista or Randy Orton


So you want the status quo of the WWE to stay where it is while not taking risks and chances (which they need to and FAST) on other new faces and talent to crete the next generation of stars in this new era we're in? Got it.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Anyone see the ratings thread? Lots of people not happy about Bryan being in the highest rated segments on Raw :lol


----------



## Srdjan99

ShowStopper said:


> Anyone see the ratings thread? Lots of people not happy about Bryan being in the highest rated segments on Raw :lol


Now that he's the top dog, of course that everyone is turning against him. It was always like this, not all of the fans can be Bryan marks forever :mark:


----------



## hardyorton

KingCosmos said:


> NO, not even close. Maybe in the sports "entertaining world" he is.


Is that you KO Bossy?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

KingCosmos said:


> please show me some D-bry work that is better than this and I will agree.
> 
> http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-8gVc3gDw


First off learn how to post links properly, second it isn't about moves. It's about storytelling. Bryan is a better storyteller than both of these guys are, easily. PAC being able to do flips doesn't make him a better wrestler, that's just stupid.



siam baba said:


> Vince McMahon is also more vicious
> 
> And also taller. Daniel Bryan would be no match in a street fight


Thanks for dodging my point completely and confirming your troll status.

Oh and btw, Joey Styles once knocked out JBL in a fight.


----------



## Rap God

KingCosmos said:


> please show me some D-bry work that is better than this and I will agree.
> 
> http://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DI-8gVc3gDw


Bryan danielson (Daniel Bryan) vs austin aries





 Part 1





 Part 2





 Part 3





 Part 4





 Part 5 





 Part 6


----------



## KingCosmos

i take it all back. daniel bryan is the best sports entertainer in the world


----------



## Rap God

KingCosmos Just watch what i posted , Pure wrestling , pure skills , and thats just 1 of his awesome mathes.


----------



## KingCosmos

Jarsy1 said:


> KingCosmos Just watch what i posted , Pure wrestling , pure skills , and thats just 1 of his awesome mathes.


I've seen the match and Daniel Bryan is one of the best workers in the company but to outright say he is the best when you have Seth, Cesaro, Pac is just wrong to me.


----------



## siam baba

how can someone be world heavyweight champion in wrestling if he is no heavyweight,and doesnt even look like a heavyweight. compare him to heavyweight champions in all sports, they are all 60-80 pounds heavier than daniel bryan, they are all bigger and more muscular. in ufc he would probably compete in middleweight or something like that

he is no credible world heavyweight champion in wrestling


----------



## Beatles123

I don't see what the deal is, king. We can like all four of those men. Bryan deserved more credit than you are giving him however. Name a match he has been in that wasn't great! Why can't we like them all?


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

siam baba said:


> how can someone be world heavyweight champion in wrestling if he is no heavyweight,and doesnt even look like a heavyweight. compare him to heavyweight champions in all sports, they are all 60-80 pounds heavier than daniel bryan, they are all bigger and more muscular. in ufc he would probably compete in middleweight or something like that
> 
> he is no credible world heavyweight champion in wrestling


Generally being a heavyweight means you weigh over 200 pounds and Daniel Bryan weighs over 200 pounds so he is a heavyweight.


----------



## Beatles123

siam baba said:


> how can someone be world heavyweight champion in wrestling if he is no heavyweight,and doesnt even look like a heavyweight. compare him to heavyweight champions in all sports, they are all 60-80 pounds heavier than daniel bryan, they are all bigger and more muscular. in ufc he would probably compete in middleweight or something like that
> 
> he is no credible world heavyweight champion in wrestling


Neither is Cena or Batista and they ARE heavyweights.


----------



## kakashi101

:lmao:lmao people already getting sick of Bryan...


----------



## Tardbasher12

Undertaker marks vs Daniel Bryan marks is now the new top forum feud.


----------



## Rap God

KingCosmos said:


> I've seen the match and Daniel Bryan is one of the best workers in the company but to outright say he is the best when you have Seth, Cesaro, Pac is just wrong to me.



Bryan also have a match with cesaro in ROH , check it out , Rollins is not better , Pac is also not. Bryan can outshine every single wrestler in the roster if WWE give him the opportunity but they wont cuz every wrestler s moveset is limited.Also bryan can show a submision move which noone have ever seen anywhere.Cesaro is also not better , if hes better because he do swings with khali , big show etc than i dont agree.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> I don't see what the deal is, king. We can like all four of those men. Bryan deserved more credit than you are giving him however. Name a match he has been in that wasn't great! Why can't we like them all?


Daniel is heading down a bad path, people are embracing him when he is getting progressively worse. Every promo is coming out and pandering to the crowd every week :cena3 His moveset is becoming limited and predictable with the occasional repeated knee's to the turnbuckle spot and the kicks to the chest :cena3 His booking has become the most ridiculous thing we have ever seen in the past few years, getting up off a stretcher and winning two matches in one night. :cena3 People are really settling for less, chanting YES to a butchered superstar. We should be chanting "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in"


----------



## Tardbasher12

HHH and Daniel Bryan need to have a 35+ minute match.


----------



## Rap God

KingCosmos said:


> Daniel is heading down a bad path, people are embracing him when he is getting progressively worse. Every promo is coming out and pandering to the crowd every week :cena3 His moveset is becoming limited and predictable with the occasional repeated knee's to the turnbuckle spot and the kicks to the chest :cena3 His booking has become the most ridiculous thing we have ever seen in the past few years, getting up off a stretcher and winning two matches in one night. :cena3 People are really settling for less, chanting YES to a butchered superstar. We should be chanting "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in"


LOL he deffinetly deserved the WM wins because he was getting screwed since summerslam.And the 2 matches were awesome. How the hell u compare Cena to bryan.Cena didnt even put bray over when he had nothing to lose.Bryan also getting the loudest pops since the attitude era (way louder than cena s thug gimmick).He can wrestle so good if WWE give him the opportunity while cena started to learn moves after 10 long years.Also bryan will turn Heel after summerslam when he drop the titles i am sure.Even bret hart said that bryan had to win the titles at WM.


----------



## Beatles123

KingCosmos said:


> Daniel is heading down a bad path, people are embracing him when he is getting progressively worse. Every promo is coming out and pandering to the crowd every week :cena3 His moveset is becoming limited and predictable with the occasional repeated knee's to the turnbuckle spot and the kicks to the chest :cena3 His booking has become the most ridiculous thing we have ever seen in the past few years, getting up off a stretcher and winning two matches in one night. :cena3 People are really settling for less, chanting YES to a butchered superstar. We should be chanting "you're going to get your fucking head kicked in"


Right, because ONLY YOU know what makes a wrestler work.

LOL at ANY of those cena comparisons. LOL at the idea that BRYAN on his worst day is better than Cena. People hate cena because he's become a jerk. Bryan is massively over because he actually wrestles and is a human in real life that people can always get behind. He will NEVER be an asshole because of one night compared to what Cena has done for years.


----------



## siam baba

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> Generally being a heavyweight means you weigh over 200 pounds and Daniel Bryan weighs over 200 pounds so he is a heavyweight.


Daniel Bryan doesnt weigh 200 pounds, hes maybe 150-160 pounds

Compare his look to Wladimir klitschko or the current UFC, pride, whatever heavyweight champion. He looks inferior to them. He would be a middleweight in ufc

Batista looks like he could whoop klitschko. He looks at least as big and as strong as him. Daniel Bryan doesnt look intimidating at all, he looks, small, light, and weak


----------



## Beatles123

siam baba said:


> Daniel Bryan doesnt weigh 200 pounds, hes maybe 150-160 pounds


Said the guy with no evidence whatsoever, as If that argument would even work if it were proven.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> Right, because ONLY YOU know what makes a wrestler work.
> 
> LOL at ANY of those cena comparisons. LOL at the idea that BRYAN on his worst day is better than Cena. People hate cena because he's become a jerk. Bryan is massively over because he actually wrestles and is a human in real life that people can always get behind. He will NEVER be an asshole because of one night compared to what Cena has done for years.


people hate cena because he panders, sucks in the ring and is superman booked. Atleast d-bry is still good in the ring.


----------



## THANOS

KingCosmos said:


> I've seen the match and Daniel Bryan is one of the best workers in the company but to outright say he is the best when you have Seth, Cesaro, Pac is just wrong to me.


I'll give you one that's better than anything they've ever done, which really says a lot. If you're actually willing to watch it here's Bryan vs Shingo from 2010.


















This is the best match for WWE style fans to watch because Bryan uses most of his moveset to show what he can actually do when not restricted. You'll see suplex's galore as well as some of the most unqiue and crazy transitions you've ever seen. For those that love Bryan's european/japanese strong style strikes don't worry, there's a lot of that in there as well.

Enjoy !


----------



## Cashmere

Bryan deserves this next:


----------



## Powers of Pain

siam baba said:


> Daniel Bryan doesnt weigh 200 pounds, *hes maybe 150-160 pounds*
> 
> Compare his look to Wladimir klitschko or the current UFC, pride, whatever heavyweight champion. He looks inferior to them. He would be a middleweight in ufc



WUT? lol. Bryan does not weigh anything like 150lbs, I know for a fact in an interview in late 2012 he stated he was 200lbs, he might be a few pounds under that now, or even a few pounds over, but 150lbs? Even Rey weighs more than that I think lol x

Get real mate


----------



## KingCosmos

Powers of Pain said:


> WUT? lol. Bryan does not weigh anything like 150lbs, I know for a fact in an interview in late 2012 he stated he was 200lbs, he might be a few pounds under that now, or even a few pounds over, but 150lbs? Even Rey ways more than that I think lol x
> 
> Get real mate


lol at you thinking daniel bryan is 200lbs. If he was a legit 200lbs he would be jacked or fat.


----------



## siam baba

Powers of Pain said:


> WUT? lol. Bryan does not weigh anything like 150lbs, I know for a fact in an interview in late 2012 he stated he was 200lbs, he might be a few pounds under that now, or even a few pounds over, but 150lbs? Even Rey ways more than that I think lol x
> 
> Get real mate


Weight is allways exaggerated in Wrestling. In UFC the weight data is allways legit.

Look at his height and stature, he is never more than 80 kilograms, i dont know exactly how much that is in pounds, i guess about 160. And i think he might be even lighter, because the height is exaggerated to. I would say he is about 150 pounds


----------



## Stone Hot

DB is probably about 185 190


----------



## KingCosmos

this is what 5'10 200 lbs looks like, wwe has really warped peoples perception with billed weights


----------



## Powers of Pain

siam baba said:


> Weight is allways exaggerated in Wrestling. In UFC the weight data is allways legit.
> 
> Look at his height and stature, he is never more than 80 kilo, i dont know exactly how much that is in pounds, i guess about 160.



80 kilos is 176lbs. And sorry, if DB says he weighs 200lbs I have no reason to doubt him and believe you! Your digging a hole here, your basing your 'exaggerated wrestling weights' on a lot of the big guys to make them sound even more impressive. 

To say that DB weighs 40/50lbs less than his own stated weight is dumb. 150lbs is around 11 stone and you only have to look at DB to see he weighs more than that. 

I'm just glad you don't do my tax accounts as your maths needs some serious work!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This thread has devolved into inanity and triviality. People are worried about how heavy he is? People trying to pretend he isnt a good worker. People are entitled to their own opinions about Bryan, but to incessantly repeat your contrarian viewpoint is making this thread a task to read. We get the idea. Some of you dont like Bryan, do you have anything else to offer besides an increasingly boring diatribe?


----------



## KingCosmos

IDONTSHIV said:


> This thread has devolved into inanity and triviality. People are worried about how heavy he is? People trying to pretend he isnt a good worker. People are entitled to their own opinions about Bryan, but to incessantly repeat your contrarian viewpoint is making this thread a task to read. We get the idea. Some of you dont like Bryan, do you have anything else to offer besides an increasingly boring diatribe?


Would a Danial Bryan circle jerk be better?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KingCosmos said:


> Would a Danial Bryan circle jerk be better?



So the answer is you dont. Thanks for proving my point. YAWN!!!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Still surreal seeing Bryan at the top of the world.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> This thread has devolved into inanity and triviality. People are worried about how heavy he is? People trying to pretend he isnt a good worker. People are entitled to their own opinions about Bryan, but to incessantly repeat your contrarian viewpoint is making this thread a task to read. We get the idea. Some of you dont like Bryan, do you have anything else to offer besides an increasingly boring diatribe?



I'm one of the pro Bryan people on this thread , though not his biggest fan here I admit. However I will just say in response to your comment that, there is an awful lot of pro Bryan triviality as well! There is a lot of what others might call over zealous marking and adulation. 

Now most of the pro Bryan stuff is not like that, but my point is its hardly fair to complain that those who don't like Bryan (which doesn't include me) are posting too much anti Bryan triviality when the pro Bryan people are just as bad. Last time I checked this thread was called 'The DB discussion thread' not the 'pro DB discussion thread only' So you cant really have one without the other.

And trust me discussions about wrestlers weight or ability are much less trivial than some of the garbage that gets posted all over this forum lol.

Don't get me wrong this isn't a dig at anyone, its just me playing Devils Advocate. In the same way other people don't get the Bryan worship here, you have to just accept the other side of the coin sometimes. 

If someone says DB is 4 foot tall and cant wrestle, its still their opinion. Of course their opinion is totally wrong! But its still their opinion and they are entitled to it on a DB discussion thread.


----------



## Bennu

siam baba said:


> these are facts...im not trolling at all. name a champion that is lighter, smaller or has such a poor physique like daniel bryan. also about every champion there was would whoop his ass *in real life*. even vince mcmahon would beat him in a real fight. vince mcmahon outweights him by 50-60 pounds pure muscle mass


You don't watch MMA or any real life combat sports, do you?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

KingCosmos said:


> Would a Danial Bryan circle jerk be better?


No but less idiotic posts by people like yourself would be.



siam baba said:


> Daniel Bryan doesnt weigh 200 pounds, hes maybe 150-160 pounds


No, he's not. I weigh 168 right now and seeing Bryan perform in person, I can say with confidence there's no possible way Bryan weighs less than 180. Also:

http://www.peta2.com/blog/vegan-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan/

I take Bryans word over yours any day of the week. And regardless, who cares what his weight is. Regardless of how much he weighs, he is still the best wrestler in the WWE and one of the best wrestlers in the world. Until you can give us a valid argument that states otherwise, shut the hell up and get out of this thread.


----------



## KingCosmos

TheGMofGods said:


> No but less idiotic posts by people like yourself would be.
> 
> 
> 
> No, he's not. I weigh 168 right now and seeing Bryan perform in person, I can say with confidence there's no possible way Bryan weighs less than 180. Also:
> 
> http://www.peta2.com/blog/vegan-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan/
> 
> I take Bryans word over yours any day of the week. And regardless, who cares what his weight is. Regardless of how much he weighs, he is still the best wrestler in the WWE and one of the best wrestlers in the world. Until you can give us a valid argument that states otherwise, shut the hell up and get out of this thread.


lol idiotic posts, you don't even know basic height weight proportions.


----------



## Eddie Ray

Bryan is very wide set for his size. he has a high (but healthy) body fat percentage and you can tell that under that is all muscle. he's not shredded but he is muscular and built for purpose.


----------



## siam baba

Bennu said:


> You don't watch MMA or any real life combat sports, do you?


I am a martial artist, i know how to judge ones fighting ability. Daniel Bryan would be no match for the great champions in their prime in a fight. The only one he could probably whoop is shawn Michaels. Evers other champion including Vince McMahon would beat the living crap out of him


----------



## O Fenômeno

siam baba said:


> *Daniel Bryan doesnt weigh 200 pounds, hes maybe 150-160 pounds*
> 
> Compare his look to Wladimir klitschko or the current UFC, pride, whatever heavyweight champion. He looks inferior to them. He would be a middleweight in ufc
> 
> Batista looks like he could whoop klitschko. He looks at least as big and as strong as him. Daniel Bryan doesnt look intimidating at all, he looks, small, light, and weak


:austin3

So guys like Tyson Kidd,MIZ must be like 120-40 pounds then huh...

:jordan4


----------



## O Fenômeno

KingCosmos said:


> lol idiotic posts, you don't even know basic height weight proportions.


:kobe10

Yes because all humans fight the "Basic Height Proportions"...especially Americans.

fpalm


----------



## Vyer

siam baba said:


> I am a martial artist, i know how to judge ones fighting ability. Daniel Bryan would be no match for the great champions in their prime in a fight. The only one he could probably whoop is shawn Michaels. Evers other champion including Vince McMahon would beat the living crap out of him


Conjecture. Unless they fight in real life, that is what it is. Wrestling is scripted anyway, so why does it matter? And the people that cheer for him don't care either.


----------



## TheMenace

kakashi101 said:


> :lmao:lmao people already getting sick of Bryan...












You're just hearing a whole lot of whining from the group of butthurt trolls who never liked Bryan from the beginning. They can't stand the fact that a smaller type guy is champion. Ho hum.


----------



## Eddie Ray

siam baba said:


> I am a martial artist, i know how to judge ones fighting ability. Daniel Bryan would be no match for the great champions in their prime in a fight. The only one he could probably whoop is shawn Michaels. Evers other champion including Vince McMahon would beat the living crap out of him


in other words, you one of those MMA douchebags that go to a couple of classes and act like a tough guy...

also, its a work, dude. if it was 100% realistic, Hogan would never have slammed Andre.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Powers of Pain said:


> I'm one of the pro Bryan people on this thread , though not his biggest fan here I admit. However I will just say in response to your comment that, there is an awful lot of pro Bryan triviality as well! There is a lot of what others might call over zealous marking and adulation.
> 
> Now most of the pro Bryan stuff is not like that, but my point is its hardly fair to complain that those who don't like Bryan (which doesn't include me) are posting too much anti Bryan triviality when the pro Bryan people are just as bad. Last time I checked this thread was called 'The DB discussion thread' not the 'pro DB discussion thread only' So you cant really have one without the other.
> 
> And trust me discussions about wrestlers weight or ability are much less trivial than some of the garbage that gets posted all over this forum lol.
> 
> Don't get me wrong this isn't a dig at anyone, its just me playing Devils Advocate. In the same way other people don't get the Bryan worship here, you have to just accept the other side of the coin sometimes.
> 
> If someone says DB is 4 foot tall and cant wrestle, its still their opinion. Of course their opinion is totally wrong! But its still their opinion and they are entitled to it on a DB discussion thread.


I have no problem if someone legitimately doesnt like Bryan. My brother hates him so I hear it all the time. I do get irked sometimes by posters who clearly are just trying to bait others. There's no point in arguing with or trying to persuade them. I guess the brighter Bryan's star burns the more gnats will be drawn to this thread.


----------



## siam baba

O Fenômeno said:


> :austin3
> 
> So guys like Tyson Kidd,MIZ must be like 120-40 pounds then huh...
> 
> :jordan4


I miscalculated the kg - lbs difference

My official prediction of Daniel Bryans weight is 75kg = 165lbs . And i think he is slightly smaller than his billed height


----------



## Bennu

siam baba said:


> I am a martial artist, i know how to judge ones fighting ability. Daniel Bryan would be no match for the great champions in their prime in a fight. The only one he could probably whoop is shawn Michaels. Evers other champion including Vince McMahon would beat the living crap out of him


You were judging this based on sizes and there were tons of real fights where the smaller guy beats the bigger guy, perfect example was Royce Gracie owning early UFC.


----------



## KingCosmos

Bennu said:


> You were judging this based on sizes and there were tons of real fights where the smaller guy beats the bigger guy, perfect example was Royce Gracie owning early UFC.


also plenty of fights where it comes down to the other man overpowering someone due to his weight. Skill and weight go hand and hand sometimes. Why do you think you have so many fighters ducking fights or debating which weight they should fight at.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> I have no problem if someone legitimately doesnt like Bryan. My brother hates him so I hear it all the time. I do get irked sometimes by posters who clearly are just trying to bait others. There's no point in arguing with or trying to persuade them. I guess the brighter Bryan's star burns the more gnats will be drawn to this thread.


Fair point. They annoy me too, was just playing Devils Advocate.


----------



## siam baba

Of course there where a few hundred fights were the weaker guy beats up the stronger one. And a few billions where the stronger one beat up the weaker one. And no i dont base this one weight alone, i wouldnt say Paul Bearer was a great fighter just because he was heavy. i base it on body stature and estimated strength, viciousness, and fighting ability

The wrestling heavyweight champion of the world must look like he could whoop the boxing heavyweight champion of the world or the ufc heavyweight champion.


----------



## Bennu

KingCosmos said:


> also plenty of fights where it comes down to the other man overpowering someone due to his weight. Skill and weight go hand and hand sometimes. Why do you think you have so many fighters ducking fights or debating which weight they should fight at.


Size can be a deciding factor but it's not always and its more common than most people think is the point I'm trying to make.


----------



## Vyer

siam baba said:


> Of course there where a few hundred fights were the weaker guy beats up the stronger one. And a few billions where the stronger one beat up the weaker one. And no i dont base this one weight alone, i wouldnt say Paul Bearer was a great fighter just because he was heavy. i base it on body stature and estimated strength.
> 
> *The wrestling heavyweight champion of the world must look like he could whoop the boxing heavyweight champion of the world or the MMA heavyweight champion.*


*
*
You are talking about realism in wrestling? You also conceded that a smaller guy can win in a fight against a larger guy (Small does not always indicate weakness). So I don't know what the issue is...


----------



## Cashmere

It's a shame the WWE style has him watered down ( that can be said for a lot of people on the roster ). I want him to do all of his ROH stuff. At least give him 25+ minutes to work.


----------



## siam baba

The issiue is Daniel Bryan is a vanilla midget and shouldnt be world heavyweight champion. Hes not even a heavyweight


----------



## checkcola




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

siam baba said:


> The issiue is Daniel Bryan is a vanilla midget and shouldnt be world heavyweight champion. Hes not even a heavyweight


Neither was Bruce Lee. Tank Abbott would have whipped that ass.


----------



## Beatles123

So, we have about two people in this thread trying to shit on a guy's entire body of work just because of what they THINK they weigh...Well, I don't see them trying to be nice at all, or respectful, so if I may...

Let me tell you guys something: You know in his documentary how it states people have told him no time and time again? You are being one of those people. Just think about that. You. if you had your way, would be just another obstacle he would overcome. It amazes me, truly amazes me, that there are people like these two in the world with such a backwards-ass view on what makes a wrestler these days. It's like you think HHH believes his own promos. You've been fed Vince's "big guy" BS for so long it's all you're comfortable with anymore. Fuck change, fuck evolving with the times, wrestlers are only supposed to look how YOU want them too because for some reason ONLY YOU get to decide what works in this business. Don't you morons realize people like you hold back genuinely talented people?

Hell, you guys are probably the kind of people that think because i'm in a wheelchair, I can't take care of myself, or that i'm looking for sympathy and don't have what it takes to pursue my dreams. You are the kind of people that would rather I just accept the cards that I've been dealt and just find a spot that "Suits me", and just be contented. The kind of idiots I've dealt with my entire life. You are the kind of human FILTH that pollutes the wrestling business thanks to Vince Russo and other brainwashed DOLTS that are afraid of letting talented people live their dreams. Paul Heyman never would have said what you say about Daniel Bryan. No one in the industry is saying that about him now==well except the remaining old fashioned assholes like Flair and Nash. Guys that really never busted their asses a day in their lives to get where they are. 

When I become a booker, the people living in the past are going to be left behind and whoever wants to be a part of the 21st century can get on board. Sim, King, you are the people I'm going to make sure I take special pride in watching you choke on the fact Bryan and people like him succeed. I hope when I write for people like him, you choke on my career as well.


----------



## Powers of Pain

Beatles123 said:


> So, we have about two people in this thread trying to shit on a guy's entire body of work just because of what they THINK they weigh...Well, I don't see them trying to be nice at all, or respectful, so if I may...
> 
> Let me tell you guys something: You know in his documentary how it states people have told him no time and time again? You are being one of those people. Just think about that. You. if you had your way, would be just another obstacle he would overcome. It amazes me, truely amazes me, that there are people like these two in the world with such a backwards-ass view on what makes a wrestler these days. It'd like you think HHH believes his own promos. You've been fed vince's "big guy" bs for so long it's all you're comfortable with anymore. Fuck change, fuck evolving with the times, wrestlers are only supposed to look hhow YOU want them too because for some reason ONLY YOU get to decide what works in this business. Don't you morons realize people like you hold back genuinely talented people?
> 
> Hell, you guy are probably the kind of people that think because i'm in a wheelchair, I can't take care of myself, or that I'm looking for sympathy and don't have what it takes to pursue my dreams. You are the kind of people that would rather I just accept the cards that I've been dealt and just find a spot that "Suits me", and just be contented. The kind of idiots I've dealt with my entire life. You are the kind of human FILTH that pollutes the wrestling business thanks to Vince Russo and other brainwashed DOLTS that are afraid of letting talented people live their dreams. Paul Heyman never would have said what you say about Daniel Bryan. No one in the industry is saying that about him now==well except the remaining old fashioned assholes like Flair and Nash. Guys that really never busted their asses a day in their lives to get where they are.
> 
> When I become a booker, the people living in the past are going to be left behind and whoever wants to be a part of the 21st century can get on board. Sim, King, you are the people I'm going to make sure I take special pride in watching you choke on the fact Bryan and people like him succeed.



:damn


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> So, we have about two people in this thread trying to shit on a guy's entire body of work just because of what they THINK they weigh...Well, I don't see them trying to be nice at all, or respectful, so if I may...
> 
> Let me tell you guys something: You know in his documentary how it states people have told him no time and time again? You are being one of those people. Just think about that. You. if you had your way, would be just another obstacle he would overcome. It amazes me, truly amazes me, that there are people like these two in the world with such a backwards-ass view on what makes a wrestler these days. It'd like you think HHH believes his own promos. You've been fed Vince's "big guy" BS for so long it's all you're comfortable with anymore. Fuck change, fuck evolving with the times, wrestlers are only supposed to look how YOU want them too because for some reason ONLY YOU get to decide what works in this business. Don't you morons realize people like you hold back genuinely talented people?
> 
> Hell, you guy are probably the kind of people that think because i'm in a wheelchair, I can't take care of myself, or that I'm looking for sympathy and don't have what it takes to pursue my dreams. You are the kind of people that would rather I just accept the cards that I've been dealt and just find a spot that "Suits me", and just be contented. The kind of idiots I've dealt with my entire life. You are the kind of human FILTH that pollutes the wrestling business thanks to Vince Russo and other brainwashed DOLTS that are afraid of letting talented people live their dreams. Paul Heyman never would have said what you say about Daniel Bryan. No one in the industry is saying that about him now==well except the remaining old fashioned assholes like Flair and Nash. Guys that really never busted their asses a day in their lives to get where they are.
> 
> When I become a booker, the people living in the past are going to be left behind and whoever wants to be a part of the 21st century can get on board. Sim, King, you are the people I'm going to make sure I take special pride in watching you choke on the fact Bryan and people like him succeed. I hope when I write for people like him, you choke on my career as well.


why can't people like big guys? the reason a lot of people got attracted to wrestling because the characters were larger than life. HOGAN VS ANDRE 30 MILLION PEOPLE TUNED IN. If hogan was d-brys size i doubt he would get that many viewers.


----------



## Blommen

KingCosmos said:


> why can't people like big guys? the reason a lot of people got attracted to wrestling because the characters were larger than life. HOGAN VS ANDRE 30 MILLION PEOPLE TUNED IN. If hogan was d-brys size i doubt he would get that many viewers.


Those were the 80's and 90's. To most people what was cool back then is now outdated and tacky. Why is wrestling image the only thing that's supposed to stay the same?


----------



## Beatles123

Wrong. People tuned in because Hogan and Andre had LOVE and ADMIRATION for the fans. It wasn't Andre's size, or Hogan's muscles. It was the kind of PEOPLE they were, and they had genuine talent. Andre was undefeated for YEARS at that point and Hogan was the only opponent left to match him. Put Bryan at this point in his career in his place and the match is just as hyped.

Oh wait, He will be when he goes against Lesnar and the two do a five-star match with Bryan as the hero.


----------



## beastedot9

Ithil said:


> You watch wrestling. If you are afraid of "looking like an idiot" please watch something else.


Yeah thanks but I'd rather not let someone on the internet dictate what I do.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> Wrong. People tuned in because Hogan and Andre had LOVE and ADMIRATION for the fans. It wasn't Andre's size, or Hogan's muscles. It was the kind of PEOPLE they were, and they had genuine talent. Andre was undefeated for YEARS at that point and Hogan was the only opponent left to match him. Put Bryan at this point in his career in his place and the match is just as hyped.
> 
> Oh wait, He will be when he goes against Lesnar and the two do a five-star match with Bryan as the hero.


SORRY BRO BUT IT WAS. lol Andre's whole career was being a spectacle. If you wanna be a booker you have to know these things and look at them from a casual perspective. Also a 5 star match wrestling standards or WWE standards


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I don't understand why some people keep wanting to see the "old days" back when everybody was a big, muscled up body-builder considering that the "old days" led to most of your fan favorites dying at 40-50 years of age.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Bryan (after being MADE for life at WM30) vs. Lesnar (who is MADE for eternity for breaking the Streak) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at a Summerslam would be box office money WWE would be stupid to pass up. Add in the greatest manager this side of Heenan in Paul Heyman and having the Authority (specifically Triple H of all people) swallow their pride and support Lesnar beating Bryan would produce must see TV for weeks leading to the match.

Goosebumps, folks.


----------



## KingCosmos

BIG E WINNING said:


> Bryan (after being MADE for life at WM30) vs. Lesnar (who is MADE for eternity for breaking the Streak) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at a Summerslam would be box office money WWE would be stupid to pass up. Add in the greatest manager this side of Heenan in Paul Heyman and having the Authority (specifically Triple H of all people) swallow their pride and support Lesnar beating Bryan would produce must see TV for weeks leading to the match.
> 
> Goosebumps, folks.


not as much as that guardians of the galaxy publicity :vince$ :batista2 billions projected in the box office for that movie.


----------



## Gretchen

BIG E WINNING said:


> Bryan (after being MADE for life at WM30) vs. Lesnar (who is MADE for eternity for breaking the Streak) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at a Summerslam would be box office money WWE would be stupid to pass up. Add in the greatest manager this side of Heenan in Paul Heyman and having the Authority (specifically Triple H of all people) swallow their pride and support Lesnar beating Bryan would produce must see TV for weeks leading to the match.
> 
> Goosebumps, folks.


Agreed. The match would be great, too. I would say that the only good matches Lesnar has had since returning were against Cena and against Punk, w/ the latter being a better match, in my opinion. I am confident that these two could deliver, and bring the best out of one another. 

Really, no title match other than this one @ SummerSlam will suit me. Don't particularly care for any other match-up involving Bryan at this point in time, I think Lesnar should be his next opponent.


----------



## KingCosmos

ErickRowan_Fan said:


> I don't understand why some people keep wanting to see the "old days" back when everybody was a big, muscled up body-builder considering that the "old days" led to most of your fan favorites dying at 40-50 years of age.


not really. Mostly the coke was the problem, because IFBB PROS take ways more roids than the past stars.


----------



## Vyer

KingCosmos said:


> why can't people like big guys? the reason a lot of people got attracted to wrestling because the characters were larger than life. HOGAN VS ANDRE 30 MILLION PEOPLE TUNED IN. If hogan was d-brys size i doubt he would get that many viewers.


Nobody is saying that you can't like big guys. *You're* the one bringing size up a judging factor in which we are arguing it doesn't matter.

Besides, you're judging a product based on a different time where Wrestling was in a boom period.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Although if Lesnar is his next opponent, then he HAS to beat Bryan for the title or else the white hot momentum of ending the Streak and being THE heel of the WWE and the new era right now would be moot. And Bryan wouldn't be hurt losing the belt to a Lesnar either since he's an actual true babyface.


----------



## Cashmere

BIG E WINNING said:


> Bryan (after being MADE for life at WM30) vs. Lesnar (who is MADE for eternity for breaking the Streak) for the WWE World Heavyweight Championship at a Summerslam would be box office money WWE would be stupid to pass up. Add in the greatest manager this side of Heenan in Paul Heyman and having the Authority (specifically Triple H of all people) swallow their pride and support Lesnar beating Bryan would produce must see TV for weeks leading to the match.
> 
> Goosebumps, folks.


I want Bryan to make Lesnar tap. He will be so legit.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

KingCosmos said:


> not really. Mostly the coke was the problems, because IFBB PROS take ways more roids than the past stars.


Bodybuilders don't have to travel, they don't have to deal with physical punishment, they don't have to deal with a lot of things that a wrestler does on a regular basis. Bryan has a great physique for wrestling, thus his ability to wrestle two or three matches a night. He is not built for show.


----------



## KingCosmos

Vyer said:


> Nobody is saying that you can't like big guys. *You're* the one bringing size up a judging factor in which we are arguing it doesn't matter.
> 
> Besides, your judging a product based on a different time where Wrestling was in a boom period.


I only talked about size when someone said that d-bry is 200lbs which is ridiculous. I like Japanese wrestling more with no storylines so as a fan it doesn't matter to me. I just think when that when you cross into the realm of wrestling to sports entertainment is when size matters.


----------



## #Mark

BIG E WINNING said:


> Although if Lesnar is his next opponent, then he HAS to beat Bryan for the title or else the white hot momentum of ending the Streak and being THE heel of the WWE and the new era right now would be moot. And Bryan wouldn't be hurt losing the belt to a Lesnar either since he's an actual true babyface.


If Bryan is facing Lesnar at Mania then I'd hope he goes over but if he's facing him at Summerslam then I'd be fine with Lesnar winning. Ideally, I'd rather Lesnar take the title off Bryan than Batista or anyone else. Bryan would get a serious rub working a 25-30 minute competitive match against Lesnar.


----------



## chemical

KuroNeko said:


> Still surreal seeing Bryan at the top of the world.


I can't tell you how many times I've watched the last 10 minutes of Wrestlemania and the first 5 minutes of the Raw after mania episode. it's fucking nuts. I still can't believe it. I'm so over the moon about this.

I love him.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Here's the problem with Lesnar winning.

SS is 8 months from WM. IIRC he works 3 PPV's a year. Unless they rework his contract then it'll be a disaster. 

I do think Lesnar is the perfect guy for Bryan to lose to so I hope they can work something out.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

#Mark said:


> If Bryan is facing Lesnar at Mania then I'd hope he goes over but if he's facing him at Summerslam then I'd be fine with Lesnar winning. Ideally, I'd rather Lesnar take the title off Bryan than Batista or anyone else. Bryan would get a serious rub working a 25-30 minute competitive match against Lesnar.


Honestly, just do the match the way Punk and Lesnar did theirs but with a much higher steak on the line. Both men could pull it off. I don't want to see Bryan make Lesnar tap out. That would signal the Super Cena sirens for his build when Bryan clearly doesn't need them.


----------



## Beatles123

Andre was more than a giant and the fact you base his career around just his size is quite terrifying.

Not to mention wrong.


----------



## Powers of Pain

KuroNeko said:


> Here's the problem with Lesnar winning.
> 
> SS is 8 months from WM. IIRC he works 3 PPV's a year. Unless they rework his contract then it'll be a disaster.
> 
> I do think Lesnar is the perfect guy for Bryan to lose to so I hope they can work something out.



I completely agree. I just hope they can work something out with Lesnar to get a few more dates out of him as Bryan/Lesnar at Summerslam would be gold and it would make sense at that time for Lesnar to go over and for Bryan to get the title back at a later date.

I also think that Lesnar will be facing Rock next year at WM, not Bryan. But id be equally happy to see Bryan go over in Brock's last match


----------



## jhbboy198917

If we get Lesnar vs Bryan at Summerslam I think Lesnar should win by making Bryan pass out from the Kimura or have Brie throw in the towel


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> Andre was more than a giant and the fact you base his career around just his size is quite terrifying.
> 
> Not to mention wrong.


He is more than a giant but to pretend he would even have a career if he wasn't a giant is dumb. I don't won't to burst your little bubble but if Andre wrestled in this era, he would be proclaimed the worst wrestler on the roster.


----------



## Beatles123

Just like Big show is even though he's a giant? Andre was a role model. He clicked with people as a natural face for years and he had a passion for this business like no other. Fun fact: He wrestled around the world just as Bryan did. Bryan, however, was never GIVEN the fan base he built up when he arrived in WWE. The WWE tried taking that away. See if Andre would have drew as a giant as easily if his Identity was changed. It's not the size, OR the look...it's what you do with it.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> Just like Big show is even though he's a giant? Andre was a role model. He clicked with people as a natural face for years and he had a passion for this business like no other. Fun fact: He wrestled around the world just as Bryan did. Bryan, however, was never GIVEN the fan base he built up when he arrived in WWE. The WWE tried taking that away. See if Andre would have drew as a giant as easily if his Identity was changed. It's not the size, OR the look...it's what you do with it.


The man could barley walk so more like khali, in ring Andre is one of the worst wrestlers. You can't sit here and tell me that man actually would have a career if not for his size.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You know, if I may steer this conversation to just these direct comparisons of Benoit and Bryan I see alot, I would like to point out the two are not that similar despite generational accolades.

Physically, yes Daniel and Chris both are by industry standards small guys in terms of measurables, but wheras Daniel Bryan looks like a guy who goes to the gym and has the beard going to help make more of a lovable "athletic but a working out version of one of us commonor" type package, which is backed by the symbolic feud Daniel just had with HHH. In contrast, I think that people forget how compact Benoit was. While the guy's measurables were small, the man was ripped with great forearms especially leading to a strong as hell grip and legitamately looked like he would kick your ass. I am sorry, but Daniel Bryan doesn't look like he would physically pose a threat to most the roster (yes I realize that a big part of his package is his "expert execution" of submission holds and such). Benoit was small in height and not a giant, but whle I wasn't a member of the IWC at the time, I don't think you would find too many people with qualms about Benoi as champp physically, especially with how he carried himself with the belt. Hate to say this being a Daniel Bryan fan, but I see him with both straps and he looks out of place physically in my eyes.

This physical difference leads to a key difference in the rin between the two that makes much of their respective characters. Benoit was one of the most intense in ring performers literally of all time, hence the rabid wolverine, while Daniel Bryan lacking this intensity in WWE is the capitalist on mistakes and relies on execution and especially timing. I would also like to point out a small difference relating to physiwque that due to Benoit's physical prowess in relation to his frame, he could on occassion play the power game especially vs Juniorweights outside of Liger and have that edge on certain opponents playing into a few of Benoit's ring stories. Daniel Bryan off the top of my head has never played the power game ever for reasons already mentioned. 

Further analyzing thier in ring work, The foundation of Benoit's moveset for the majority of his career was suplexes/bomb variations particularly targeting the back mixing in submissions and vicious strikes. As he aged, Benoit did go to arm weardown holds to set up the crossface when in the land of giants Benoit's power advantage could be less played (and as the corssface got more over), yet still Benoit's foundation has usually been suplex variations withvarious endgame moves, most famously the crossface. Daniel Bryan has always had submissions as a foundation mixing in various suplexes and some high flying moves, but Bryan's endgame has constantly been get the tap and out wrestle my opponent. Also worth noting is that Benoit always threw great intensity into hand strikes while Bryan has had mma elements to his moveset and kicks, though that hasn't been showcased as much since being in the WWE main event scene, presumably to follow the "profit over product" model of avoiding injury. While Benoit can certainly and often did cut a good pace, I think a good, high energy pace to get the crowd in a frenzy is much more central to Bryan especially when considering how methodical Benoit could be. 

While this isn't a Benoit/Bryan comparison thread so I won't elaborate, I will conceed the two are similar in their ring positives in that both are technical experts, endurance is a hallmark of both acclaimed man, both are clean in execution of their expansive movesets, both have awesome consistancy and both can churn out quality matches with most opponents (not to contradict myself earlier but Benoit in particular could have a good match with literally anyone). In short, both overcame size stereotype in WWE through superior ring work and a heralded reputation to build a foundation for their fanbase originally.
I will conceed too that the triple threat at mania 30 in structure and confetti does appear at times to be a homage to mania 20's main event down to the table elimination spot. 
That leads into the ultimate comparison of their rises. Daniel Bryan has developed a good story to get behind, a lovable character, a relatable look, came in with a world class wrestler reputation augmented by the internet especially, demonstrates passion, is a tremendous worker usually and has a good work ethic. Benoit was recognized by fans over time for being an all time great in the ring (and on a short list in terms of performance), had tasted victory a little bit and came so close in that heralded classic vs Angle at the Rumble, showcased great intensity, carried himself like a champion. Benoit wasn't the lovable underdog Bryan was, but he worked his ass off with anyone which finally reflected to his thank you.

Furthermore, Benoit's rise I think was much more of a thank you and vindication to his all time working ability wheras Bryan's rise I personally believe is less of a vindication and more of a completion of a story in progress. Benoit's rise came slowly wheras in the big picture Bryan's came fairly quickly once gaining a little steam and arguable with EG the strongest crowd connection post Rock/Austin. I remind too that Bryan symbolizes the fans/is their chosen one due to relatability to his situation or hope in a sense, hence a win for Bryan is a win with the fans wheras Benoit purely wrestled and worked individually to the top. I remind all that Bryan's feud with HHH has been a symbolism of the power of the fans vs the control of the suits in the WWE product where Bryan's win proved that in a reaction based business, the fans do have ultimate say. To get to this point though, Bryan was screwed and repressed constantly to represent the corporate philsophies echoed by HHH Benoit had no such hurdles to climb, just pure out wrestling, and I can't stress how big of a difference this is. 

Oh and one last thing, Bryan's crossface being from an Omaplata puts double pressure on the shoulder and from the crossface, the face. Benoit performed the crossface from an arm takeover or counter.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Having Daniel Bryan as the WWE World Heavyweight Champion is like making Krillin the strongest on DragonballZ. Ridiculous.......

Having said that, WWE is so caught up in the Yes hype that they aren't going to let Braniel Dyan lose a match. Ever. Cena 2.0


----------



## Beatles123

WrestlingOracle said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You know, if I may steer this conversation to just these direct comparisons of Benoit and Bryan I see alot, I would like to point out the two are not that similar despite generational accolades.
> 
> Physically, yes Daniel and Chris both are by industry standards small guys in terms of measurables, but wheras Daniel Bryan looks like a guy who goes to the gym and has the beard going to help make more of a lovable "athletic but a working out version of one of us commonor" type package, which is backed by the symbolic feud Daniel just had with HHH. In contrast, I think that people forget how compact Benoit was. While the guy's measurables were small, the man was ripped with great forearms especially leading to a strong as hell grip and legitamately looked like he would kick your ass. I am sorry, but Daniel Bryan doesn't look like he would physically pose a threat to most the roster (yes I realize that a big part of his package is his "expert execution" of submission holds and such). Benoit was small in height and not a giant, but whle I wasn't a member of the IWC at the time, I don't think you would find too many people with qualms about Benoi as champp physically, especially with how he carried himself with the belt. Hate to say this being a Daniel Bryan fan, but I see him with both straps and he looks out of place physically in my eyes.
> 
> This physical difference leads to a key difference in the rin between the two that makes much of their respective characters. Benoit was one of the most intense in ring performers literally of all time, hence the rabid wolverine, while Daniel Bryan lacking this intensity in WWE is the capitalist on mistakes and relies on execution and especially timing. I would also like to point out a small difference relating to physiwque that due to Benoit's physical prowess in relation to his frame, he could on occassion play the power game especially vs Juniorweights outside of Liger and have that edge on certain opponents playing into a few of Benoit's ring stories. Daniel Bryan off the top of my head has never played the power game ever for reasons already mentioned.
> 
> Further analyzing thier in ring work, The foundation of Benoit's moveset for the majority of his career was suplexes/bomb variations particularly targeting the back mixing in submissions and vicious strikes. As he aged, Benoit did go to arm weardown holds to set up the crossface when in the land of giants Benoit's power advantage could be less played (and as the corssface got more over), yet still Benoit's foundation has usually been suplex variations withvarious endgame moves, most famously the crossface. Daniel Bryan has always had submissions as a foundation mixing in various suplexes and some high flying moves, but Bryan's endgame has constantly been get the tap and out wrestle my opponent. Also worth noting is that Benoit always threw great intensity into hand strikes while Bryan has had mma elements to his moveset and kicks, though that hasn't been showcased as much since being in the WWE main event scene, presumably to follow the "profit over product" model of avoiding injury. While Benoit can certainly and often did cut a good pace, I think a good, high energy pace to get the crowd in a frenzy is much more central to Bryan especially when considering how methodical Benoit could be.
> 
> While this isn't a Benoit/Bryan comparison thread so I won't elaborate, I will conceed the two are similar in their ring positives in that both are technical experts, endurance is a hallmark of both acclaimed man, both are clean in execution of their expansive movesets, both have awesome consistancy and both can churn out quality matches with most opponents (not to contradict myself earlier but Benoit in particular could have a good match with literally anyone). In short, both overcame size stereotype in WWE through superior ring work and a heralded reputation to build a foundation for their fanbase originally.
> I will conceed too that the triple threat at mania 30 in structure and confetti does appear at times to be a homage to mania 20's main event down to the table elimination spot.
> That leads into the ultimate comparison of their rises. Daniel Bryan has developed a good story to get behind, a lovable character, a relatable look, came in with a world class wrestler reputation augmented by the internet especially, demonstrates passion, is a tremendous worker usually and has a good work ethic. Benoit was recognized by fans over time for being an all time great in the ring (and on a short list in terms of performance), had tasted victory a little bit and came so close in that heralded classic vs Angle at the Rumble, showcased great intensity, carried himself like a champion. Benoit wasn't the lovable underdog Bryan was, but he worked his ass off with anyone which finally reflected to his thank you.
> 
> Furthermore, Benoit's rise I think was much more of a thank you and vindication to his all time working ability wheras Bryan's rise I personally believe is less of a vindication and more of a completion of a story in progress. Benoit's rise came slowly wheras in the big picture Bryan's came fairly quickly once gaining a little steam and arguable with EG the strongest crowd connection post Rock/Austin. I remind too that Bryan symbolizes the fans/is their chosen one due to relatability to his situation or hope in a sense, hence a win for Bryan is a win with the fans wheras Benoit purely wrestled and worked individually to the top. I remind all that Bryan's feud with HHH has been a symbolism of the power of the fans vs the control of the suits in the WWE product where Bryan's win proved that in a reaction based business, the fans do have ultimate say. To get to this point though, Bryan was screwed and repressed constantly to represent the corporate philsophies echoed by HHH Benoit had no such hurdles to climb, just pure out wrestling, and I can't stress how big of a difference this is.
> 
> Oh and one last thing, Bryan's crossface being from an Omaplata puts double pressure on the shoulder and from the crossface, the face. Benoit performed the crossface from an arm takeover or counter.


I'm just going to quote you here so that the brilliance of this post isn't lost on these three Chuckin' Fuckleheads above and below you. :genius


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> I'm just going to quote you here so that the brilliance of this post isn't lost on these three Chuckin' Fuckleheads above and below you. :genius


lol, says the guy who wants to be a booker and has probably never seen a 5 star match if he thinks Andre in the ring was good.


----------



## Beatles123

So now you shit on Andre as well...WELL GUYS, TIME TO REVOKE HIS HOF STATUS AS IT TURNS OUT BEING BIG WAS HIS ONLY APPEAL.

Don't question me on 5 star matches. You probably don't even know half of the matches I have seen.


----------



## KingCosmos

Beatles123 said:


> So now you shit on Andre as well...WELL GUYS, TIME TO REVOKE HIS HOF STATUS AS IT TURNS OUT BEING BIG WAS HIS ONLY APPEAL.
> 
> Don't question me on 5 star matches. You probably don't even know half of the matches I have seen.


so was Andre good in the ring or not, come on Mr.sports entertainment fan tell me more. Khali must be top 5 in wwe then. Hey lets also praise lex luger.


----------



## Cashmere

It's a lot of people saying he's turning into Super Cena 2.0. I felt that way before, but I don't think he'll turn into that.

At least I hope not.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

siam baba said:


> I am a martial artist, i know how to judge ones fighting ability. Daniel Bryan would be no match for the great champions in their prime in a fight. The only one he could probably whoop is shawn Michaels. Evers other champion including Vince McMahon would beat the living crap out of him


What Martial Art and where do you train? I'm a BJJ Purple belt and have been doing Muay Thai since I was 16. Bryan's grappling coach Niel Melanson says he's at a Brown Belt level in grappling and his kicks are probably the best in WWE (the way he puts his hips into it, yes his punches aren't great but I think he submits most guys with ease). I'm smaller than Bryan and have rolled with a lot of guys over 200lbs and can handle them with ease (obviously as they get closer to my skill level or beyond that changes). You'd be surprise how most people lack any real base and are very easy to sweep and control on the ground. Just ask Royce Gracie and Renzo Gracie, hell Sakuraba was a 170lbs (smaller than GSP) and he submitted guys like Kevin Randleman. 

Now I'm not saying Bryan is a great fighter but if Niel says he's a Brown belt level Grappler I have no reason to doubt him.


----------



## siam baba

StraightYesSociety said:


> What Martial Art and where do you train? I'm a BJJ Purple belt and have been doing Muay Thai since I was 16. Bryan's grappling coach Niel Melanson says he's at a Brown Belt level in grappling and his kicks are probably the best in WWE (the way he puts his hips into it, yes his punches aren't great but I think he submits most guys with ease). I'm smaller than Bryan and have rolled with a lot of guys over 200lbs and can handle them with ease (obviously as they get closer to my skill level or beyond that changes). You'd be surprise how most people lack any real base and are very easy to sweep and control on the ground. Just ask Royce Gracie and Renzo Gracie, hell Sakuraba was a 170lbs (smaller than GSP) and he submitted guys like Kevin Randleman.
> 
> Now I'm not saying Bryan is a great fighter but if Niel says he's a Brown belt level Grappler I have no reason to doubt him.


Jkd under a student of one of Bruce Lees original students. 

Do you really think Bryan is a better fighter than for example Batista ? If you were in a fight with your life on the line, who would you chose to back you Daniel Bryan or Batista ? I would chose Batista without a shadow of a doubt

In fact i would choose every former WWF champ in his prime over Bryan. He is just the poorest wwe champ of all time physicly


----------



## ecabney

I smell a whiff of agitation now that D-Bry won the strap :trips3

Trolls coming in here sounding like frustrated virgins :jordan4


----------



## StraightYesSociety

siam baba said:


> Jkd under a student of one of Bruce Lees original students.
> 
> Do you really think Bryan is a better fighter than for example Batista ? If you were in a fight with your life on the line, who would you chose to back you Daniel Bryan or Batista ? I would chose Batista without a shadow of a doubt


Batista is 40+ year old guy who gases walking to the ring... I'd pick Bryan if they were to fight. Grappling takes a lot more than just being big. People talk about how Batista would just throw Bryan or powerbomb him and real wrestling doesn't work like that. I mean Mifune is a great example of a guy with amazing hips. Fedor is another guy who was a smaller HW who had great hips as does BJ Pen. 

JKD Concepts or Jun Fan style? My friend who's a purple under Renzo trains JKD as well.


----------



## KingCosmos

ecabney said:


> I smell a whiff of agitation now that D-Bry won the strap :trips3
> 
> Trolls coming in here sounding like frustrated virgins :jordan4


but daniel bryan is one of the most virgin friendly characters, i think anybody over the age of 12 would like bryan danielson better.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KingCosmos said:


> He is more than a giant but to pretend he would even have a career if he wasn't a giant is dumb. I don't won't to burst your little bubble but if Andre wrestled in this era, he would be proclaimed the worst wrestler on the roster.


Andre before he got heavy and injured could do dropkicks. Look at some of his matches in Japan with Hogan and Hansen, they are damn good. He still wouldnt be called a good worker but he would still surpass Khali.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

How a guy who's 169lbs looks... Smaller than Bryan.

Edit: The little guy also submitted the great Anderson Silva


----------



## Beatles123

To answer your question, yes, for a big man, he was. Absolutely. The fact you put him and Khali in the same breath is an insult to all that is wrestling. Oh and, nevr call me a sports entertainer again. I am a student of Wrestling, which is an entertaining sport, thank you. You must have despised Paul Heyman back in the day.


----------



## KingCosmos

IDONTSHIV said:


> Andre before he got heavy and injured could do dropkicks. Look at some of his matches in Japan with Hogan and Hansen, they are damn good. He still wouldnt be called a good worker but he would still surpass Khali.


no doubt his experience in the ring with other workers made him better. Khali on the other hand should not be a wrestler at all.


----------



## KingCosmos

StraightYesSociety said:


> How a guy who's 169lbs looks... Smaller than Bryan.
> 
> Edit: The little guy also submitted the great Anderson Silva


he is 6 ft that's how.


----------



## KingCosmos

I've given d-bry enough criticism time for some positives


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince is a YES! man:

Vince McMahon ‏@VinceMcMahon 3h

Just say "Yes!" to New Orleans, @WWEDanielBryan, and #WrestleMania. Thank you.

https://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon


----------



## StraightYesSociety

KingCosmos said:


> he is 6 ft that's how.












Aldo here at 160lbs, he's 5'7 walks around at 170lbs or so

Edit: forgot to quote you


----------



## Beatles123

HA! Even their God loves Bryan!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> HA! Even their God loves Bryan!


Vince joining the YES Movement should happen at some point to put HHH and Steph in check.


----------



## Lariatoh!

jhbboy198917 said:


> If we get Lesnar vs Bryan at Summerslam I think Lesnar should win by making Bryan pass out from the Kimura or have Brie throw in the towel


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: 

And then with the same in-ring storytelling of his Morishima matches, Bryan returns and goes after his Championship to kick Brock's heads in!


----------



## Londrick

Glad I was wrong with my negative nancy attitude towards Bryan's booking the past several months.

That Connor kid being there live really hits you with the feels. 



ecabney said:


> I smell a whiff of agitation now that D-Bry won the strap :trips3
> 
> Trolls coming in here sounding like frustrated virgins :jordan4


Agree. Too many marks getting butt hurt cause a vanilla midget beat HHH, main evented WM and won the title.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lariatoh! said:


> :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:
> 
> And then with the same in-ring storytelling of his Morishima matches, Bryan returns and goes after his Championship to kick Brock's heads in!


I would go for this. Especially if they followed the Morishima style matches. Those were brutal at points.


----------



## Londrick

IDONTSHIV said:


> I would go for this. Especially if they followed the Morishima style matches. Those were brutal at points.


Just imagine if they do a similar entrance like Bryan's at Manhattan Mayhem.


----------



## KingCosmos

this > his current look


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Connor the Stonecrusher gave me the feels at Mania then this did at Raw:


----------



## Beatles123

Now...Final Coundown, please.


----------



## Lariatoh!

I like Ride of the Valkaries...


----------



## Mr. I

₵ash®;32740889 said:


> It's a lot of people saying he's turning into Super Cena 2.0. I felt that way before, but I don't think he'll turn into that.
> 
> At least I hope not.


People are saying that because they are new to wrestling and have never seen any top face other than Cena, and it's an easy, cheap and effort-free go-to "criticism" for Bryan. Just like ragging on his "look" when looks have never mattered less in wrestling than they do now.


----------



## TripleG

Don't know how long this is going to last. I am just going to enjoy the ride!

YES! YES! YES!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Detached retina just after 10 minute mark:

http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=73&ved=0CD4QtwIwAjhG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.sapo.cv%2FEgyNzlKkBZGrI9h1SM4Y&ei=5jpHU7GjM4K6yQGS9YHICQ&usg=AFQjCNHaIKquj20UIPPdp63ajhZMe_cVaA&sig2=59iz-NTzgUx_BqP_CiNHTw&bvm=bv.64542518,bs.1,d.aWc&cad=rja


----------



## O Fenômeno

Wonder how low he'll shave his beard for his wedding..


----------



## Born of Osiris

When Bryan faces Lesnar I kinda want William Regal to be a manager of sorts for Bryan just for that one fued.

Heyman/Regal promos :ex:

Potential GOAT Lesnar/Bryan match :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuroNeko said:


> When Bryan faces Lesnar I kinda want William Regal to be a manager of sorts for Bryan just for that one fued.
> 
> Heyman/Regal promos :ex:
> 
> Potential GOAT Lesnar/Bryan match :bryan



Amazing match potential. Can you imagine Bryan raining elbows down on Lesnar? Match would be so damn stiff and Bryan is tough enough to take a pounding from Lesnar.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Man that would rule... Regal telling the Champ, that the only way to beat Lesnar and defend his title against the Beast, is to extract his full villain, and Regal is willing to teach him his last lesson to do that... 

Then the sadistic evil smiling Heyman would be in Bryan's face saying Lesnar will pick his teeth with Bryan's bones, only for Regal to tell Heyman he will bring the devil out in Bryan for just one match to slay the beast...

:mark:


----------



## Eric Fleischer

siam baba said:


> John Cena , Brock Lesnar, Batista or Randy Orton


What a shock.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Think. You have Bryan running down heels, especially Lesnar, and he's going to lose his appeal and then you might as well just keep Cena as champion anyways. The reason why Bryan has been so over and successful is because he's human. Natural. Organic. You have him win EVERY TIME with no rhyme or reason and you take that away from him.


----------



## Lariatoh!

BIG E WINNING said:


> Think. You have Bryan running down heels, especially Lesnar, and he's going to lose his appeal and then you might as well just keep Cena as champion anyways. The reason why Bryan has been so over and successful is because he's human. Natural. Organic. You have him win EVERY TIME with no rhyme or reason and you take that away from him.


He has been beaten down every single frigging Raw since Summerslam... I'll emphasise this - he was beaten down on the Raw straight after the WM where he won the belts and had to be saved by the Shield.

Bryan outside of the ring is no superman, he gets beaten up due to his size. But within the rules, inside the ring, his technical skill, much like Bret Hart prevails. He is a wrestler, not a bar room brawler. His a master of technique not strength.


----------



## Beatles123

I wish the one known as Shirley Crabtree III was still here to celebrate with us. He changed his name SO MUCH I dunno who he goes by now..


----------



## El Capitan

O Fenômeno said:


> Wonder how low he'll shave his beard for his wedding..


From what I've heard it kinda sounds like they are going to be having a sort of Hippy-esque wedding, so I doubt he'll touch the beard


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> Detached retina just after 10 minute mark:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=73&ved=0CD4QtwIwAjhG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.sapo.cv%2FEgyNzlKkBZGrI9h1SM4Y&ei=5jpHU7GjM4K6yQGS9YHICQ&usg=AFQjCNHaIKquj20UIPPdp63ajhZMe_cVaA&sig2=59iz-NTzgUx_BqP_CiNHTw&bvm=bv.64542518,bs.1,d.aWc&cad=rja


I'd refer this match to anyone who says Bryan isn't legitimately tough. He not only continued working the match but took a hell of a lot more stiff shots to the face. He didn't even take time off after the match. This also reminds me how badass he looked with the shaved head.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Lariatoh! said:


> He has been beaten down every single frigging Raw since Summerslam... I'll emphasise this - he was beaten down on the Raw straight after the WM where he won the belts and had to be saved by the Shield.
> 
> Bryan outside of the ring is no superman, he gets beaten up due to his size. But within the rules, inside the ring, his technical skill, much like Bret Hart prevails. He is a wrestler, not a bar room brawler. His a master of technique not strength.


Didn't say he was a superman but he can risk being one if WWE isn't careful with his title reign here.

Yeah and it paid off at Mania, didn't it? The character had to go through hardships and struggles as the common man would in everyday life to ultimately reach his goal. Yeah, it would have been nice if he got his title reign at Summerslam last year but who is to say we would still be strongly supporting him like this long road to Mania winning the title clearly has? Yeah, he got beaten down multiple times (and you can argue certain times where it wasn't warranted) but with every beatdown, the support got stronger and his overness climbed to higher lengths even if they tried to cut his legs off again (Big Show getting his spot around SSeries, the Wyatt/Bryan feud fiasco, Cena/Orton unification feud). We need more characters like Bryan with stories like his. You can beat him down and destroy him but he keeps fighting and pulls through in the end until the fighting spirit isn't enough to overbear something that is much stronger than he (That is where Brock would come in). 

Nothing wrong with that. I'd rather have Bryan gets a three to four month title reign that his great but is ended short by Brock Lesnar than a six to seven month reign that is all right but could have been so much more and is ended with a whimper by Batista or Orton again.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS, completely agree with your rep comment. Zayn and Cesaro would be perfect mystery partners for WARGAMES :mark:



IDONTSHIV said:


> Vince is a YES! man:
> 
> Vince McMahon ‏@VinceMcMahon 3h
> 
> Just say "Yes!" to New Orleans, @WWEDanielBryan, and #WrestleMania. Thank you.
> 
> https://twitter.com/VinceMcMahon


when THE BOSS believes in you, you're going places. 




WrestlingOracle said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> You know, if I may steer this conversation to just these direct comparisons of Benoit and Bryan I see alot, I would like to point out the two are not that similar despite generational accolades.
> 
> Physically, yes Daniel and Chris both are by industry standards small guys in terms of measurables, but wheras Daniel Bryan looks like a guy who goes to the gym and has the beard going to help make more of a lovable "athletic but a working out version of one of us commonor" type package, which is backed by the symbolic feud Daniel just had with HHH. In contrast, I think that people forget how compact Benoit was. While the guy's measurables were small, the man was ripped with great forearms especially leading to a strong as hell grip and legitamately looked like he would kick your ass. I am sorry, but Daniel Bryan doesn't look like he would physically pose a threat to most the roster (yes I realize that a big part of his package is his "expert execution" of submission holds and such). Benoit was small in height and not a giant, but whle I wasn't a member of the IWC at the time, I don't think you would find too many people with qualms about Benoi as champp physically, especially with how he carried himself with the belt. Hate to say this being a Daniel Bryan fan, but I see him with both straps and he looks out of place physically in my eyes.
> 
> This physical difference leads to a key difference in the rin between the two that makes much of their respective characters. Benoit was one of the most intense in ring performers literally of all time, hence the rabid wolverine, while Daniel Bryan lacking this intensity in WWE is the capitalist on mistakes and relies on execution and especially timing. I would also like to point out a small difference relating to physiwque that due to Benoit's physical prowess in relation to his frame, he could on occassion play the power game especially vs Juniorweights outside of Liger and have that edge on certain opponents playing into a few of Benoit's ring stories. Daniel Bryan off the top of my head has never played the power game ever for reasons already mentioned.
> 
> Further analyzing thier in ring work, The foundation of Benoit's moveset for the majority of his career was suplexes/bomb variations particularly targeting the back mixing in submissions and vicious strikes. As he aged, Benoit did go to arm weardown holds to set up the crossface when in the land of giants Benoit's power advantage could be less played (and as the corssface got more over), yet still Benoit's foundation has usually been suplex variations withvarious endgame moves, most famously the crossface. Daniel Bryan has always had submissions as a foundation mixing in various suplexes and some high flying moves, but Bryan's endgame has constantly been get the tap and out wrestle my opponent. Also worth noting is that Benoit always threw great intensity into hand strikes while Bryan has had mma elements to his moveset and kicks, though that hasn't been showcased as much since being in the WWE main event scene, presumably to follow the "profit over product" model of avoiding injury. While Benoit can certainly and often did cut a good pace, I think a good, high energy pace to get the crowd in a frenzy is much more central to Bryan especially when considering how methodical Benoit could be.
> 
> While this isn't a Benoit/Bryan comparison thread so I won't elaborate, I will conceed the two are similar in their ring positives in that both are technical experts, endurance is a hallmark of both acclaimed man, both are clean in execution of their expansive movesets, both have awesome consistancy and both can churn out quality matches with most opponents (not to contradict myself earlier but Benoit in particular could have a good match with literally anyone). In short, both overcame size stereotype in WWE through superior ring work and a heralded reputation to build a foundation for their fanbase originally.
> I will conceed too that the triple threat at mania 30 in structure and confetti does appear at times to be a homage to mania 20's main event down to the table elimination spot.
> That leads into the ultimate comparison of their rises. Daniel Bryan has developed a good story to get behind, a lovable character, a relatable look, came in with a world class wrestler reputation augmented by the internet especially, demonstrates passion, is a tremendous worker usually and has a good work ethic. Benoit was recognized by fans over time for being an all time great in the ring (and on a short list in terms of performance), had tasted victory a little bit and came so close in that heralded classic vs Angle at the Rumble, showcased great intensity, carried himself like a champion. Benoit wasn't the lovable underdog Bryan was, but he worked his ass off with anyone which finally reflected to his thank you.
> 
> Furthermore, Benoit's rise I think was much more of a thank you and vindication to his all time working ability wheras Bryan's rise I personally believe is less of a vindication and more of a completion of a story in progress. Benoit's rise came slowly wheras in the big picture Bryan's came fairly quickly once gaining a little steam and arguable with EG the strongest crowd connection post Rock/Austin. I remind too that Bryan symbolizes the fans/is their chosen one due to relatability to his situation or hope in a sense, hence a win for Bryan is a win with the fans wheras Benoit purely wrestled and worked individually to the top. I remind all that Bryan's feud with HHH has been a symbolism of the power of the fans vs the control of the suits in the WWE product where Bryan's win proved that in a reaction based business, the fans do have ultimate say. To get to this point though, Bryan was screwed and repressed constantly to represent the corporate philsophies echoed by HHH Benoit had no such hurdles to climb, just pure out wrestling, and I can't stress how big of a difference this is.
> 
> Oh and one last thing, Bryan's crossface being from an Omaplata puts double pressure on the shoulder and from the crossface, the face. Benoit performed the crossface from an arm takeover or counter.


very good stuff right here :clap


----------



## JustJoel

KingCosmos said:


> He is more than a giant but to pretend he would even have a career if he wasn't a giant is dumb. I don't won't to burst your little bubble but if Andre wrestled in this era, he would be proclaimed the worst wrestler on the roster.


Staggering ignorance...

Against a good opponent (non-squash matches) André handled himself quite well in the ring, especially in his early days. It's utterly useless to try to compare the work he did 30+ years ago to today's product. There were different qualities, expectations, and style than back then: Ring work doesn't mean shit if you've got nearly two feet and 200+lbs on the guy you're facing.

Also, he was charismatic as shit:










If you're not smiling after seeing that pic, something is wrong with you. André defines larger than life, the rest is bullshit.


----------



## Beatles123

Great pic


----------



## hazuki

So how do you yall feel about TNA ripping off DB's title win with Eric Young? I find it completely a slap in the face for both Eric Young and Daniel Bryan.


----------



## DevilsFavouriteDem

IDONTSHIV said:


> Detached retina just after 10 minute mark:
> 
> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=video&cd=73&ved=0CD4QtwIwAjhG&url=http%3A%2F%2Fvideos.sapo.cv%2FEgyNzlKkBZGrI9h1SM4Y&ei=5jpHU7GjM4K6yQGS9YHICQ&usg=AFQjCNHaIKquj20UIPPdp63ajhZMe_cVaA&sig2=59iz-NTzgUx_BqP_CiNHTw&bvm=bv.64542518,bs.1,d.aWc&cad=rja


Brutal stuff. Never seen much indie wrestling before, seems like there's a part of Daniel Bryan that the WWE audience has never seen.

I need to check out part 2 of that video when I get the time to find out who won


----------



## FITZ

^ If you're talking about Bryan/Morishima from ROH then you owe it to yourself to watch every match. There are 5 of them and the first and last are two of the best matches you will ever see and the middle ones aren't that far behind either. After watching that series you should be able to figure out why monster heel Lesnar vs. underdog Bryan could be the GOAT match.

Andre at his best is not the same guy that we saw at Wrestlemania III. At that point, sure he couldn't move around and I would even say that he wasn't that great. But if you go earlier into his career he was a lot more mobile and a lot better. Andre wasn't just big, he had a disease that made him that size. The fact that he was even out there towards the later end of his career is impressive in it's own right.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just read the Beniot/Bryan comparison post just above...

It's pretty spot on... the only thing I think WrestlingOracle, you didn't emphasise enough, even though you touched on it, is that Beniot was never as over as Bryan. When I first starting talking about wrestling on the net, it was a tried and true running joke that Beniot couldn't draw flies to shit. He was not over, no matter what he did, how good his matches were, he just wouldn't pop a crowd. His reign was indeed a thank you one, and even a transitional one.

Bryan though is on a different level. Yes he may have had a similar story, a similar height, (less steroids)but I've never seen anyone pop a crowd like Bryan, since, Rock and Austin...

Another thing is I like him not because he's this every man, or he's such a humble guy or even an under dog... I like him because he's an awesome wrestler. I don't necessarily like his beard and long hair, and I don't like that he grins too much, but inside the ring he is awesome.And nine times out of ten he can bring a 4 star match minimum out of anyone...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hazuki said:


> So how do you yall feel about TNA ripping off DB's title win with Eric Young? I find it completely a slap in the face for both Eric Young and Daniel Bryan.


It makes TNA seem second rate and bush league. I like EY but they only have a superficial similarity. I seriously doubt you will get talent backstage calling him the best. Also Bryan's storyline was a payoff of over 6 months. EY winning is so transparently a reaction to Bryan winning. I would much prefer Aries because he is a world class talent. It is what it is but it just seems cheap to me.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> It makes TNA seem second rate and bush league. I like EY but they only have a superficial similarity. I seriously doubt you will get talent backstage calling him the best. Also Bryan's storyline was a payoff of over 6 months. EY winning is so transparently a reaction to Bryan winning. I would much prefer Aries because he is a world class talent. It is what it is but it just seems cheap to me.


I don't watch TNA so I don't know how the build up was, but if it was too quick it will not be good. The thing that made Bryan so good is that it was an 8 month chase. I remember saying there's no way they can stretch it out until Mania but by circumstances it worked out. Same thing with Mick Foley where it was just a feel good thing to have the underdog win because we all got so invested in him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

StraightYesSociety said:


> When did Brie start wearing the Dragon? I mean I always knew she had the Dragon IN her but this is kind of cool



She becomes Mrs. Dragon Friday. I bet Bryan is on Raw Monday, I just want to see how much of his beard he trimmed.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

I'm not really mad that EY won the TNA World title. I feel like it's much deserved for all his work in the company for the decade and he's really over with the crowd.

My main issues are that 1) it was a clear counterpoint to Bryan's RTWM journey and title win last week and 2) You have a fucking pay per view in about two weeks so why didn't you save it there?


----------



## Lariatoh!

I'm not mad... because I should have just stayed off a wrestling site before I watch stuff... but the EY win is a spoiler for me ... Like I said, it's my own fault for being on a wrestling site, but I didn't expect anyone to talk about TNA in the WWE section... oh well... 

Yay for EY... I guess... man TNA has just lost it's way... and that's not a slight on TNA... just ... a comment for another thread...

How about that Daniel Bryan guy, is n't just the coolest!!!!


----------



## just1988

*Interesting how on the MLW podcast this week they were saying that the Bella's come across as gold diggers in interviews/total diva's etc. I've never watched any of their shit outside WWE wrestling content so wouldn't know but surely Bryan wouldn't be as daft as to marry a gold-digger at the peak of his career.*


----------



## THANOS

just1988 said:


> *Interesting how on the MLW podcast this week they were saying that the Bella's come across as gold diggers in interviews/total diva's etc. I've never watched any of their shit outside WWE wrestling content so wouldn't know but surely Bryan wouldn't be as daft as to marry a gold-digger at the peak of his career.*


Nikki comes off as one for sure, but Brie couldn't be farther from it. They're night and day as people. Brie was with Bryan back when he couldn't even get on TV after WM 27. Brie was making more money and getting more screen time than Bryan back then, think about that lol.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> Nikki comes off as one for sure, but Brie couldn't be farther from it. They're night and day as people. Brie was with Bryan back when he couldn't even get on TV after WM 27. Brie was making more money and getting more screen time than Bryan back then, think about that lol.


This. Plus if anything Bryan was the gold digger as she was in a better position and probably got a bigger pay check at the time. Obviously I'm being facetious and I don't believe Bryan is a gold digger.


----------



## arcslnga

Those are the same kick pads punk wears. Lol


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Nikki definitely comes off as a scheming bitch but Brie, not so much. Of course, she could just be that good of an actress but I'll tend to believe that she truly loves Bryan. I hope so. To screw that man would be fucked up since he's one of the most humble and genuinely liked people I've seen in wrestling.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Bryan's missing RAW monday, go watch Rosenbergs interview if you don't know.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> Nikki comes off as one for sure, but Brie couldn't be farther from it. They're night and day as people. Brie was with Bryan back when he couldn't even get on TV after WM 27. Brie was making more money and getting more screen time than Bryan back then, think about that lol.


I second Thanos here. Nikki can be accused of that simply because Cena is a known rich quantity. It doesnt necessarily make it true, but it can appear that way. Brie and Bryan have been together since February 2011. That's five months before MITB 2011 and Bryan still had many appearances on Superstars back then. She definitely wasnt seeing him to advance her spot in the company as he was nowhere near his spot today. Looking back now, I guess Brie won her storyline bet with Nikki on who could bed Bryan.


----------



## WrayBryatt




----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Meltzer kind sucked this week by only giving a partial Raw ratings re0port, but he did give his opinion on Bryan's Mania. He gave Bryan/HHH 4 1/4 stars and the triple threat 4 1/2 stars. I realize that it is all subjective and I like the HHH match slightly more, but I thought it was pretty cool to see that people thought Bryan had two 4 star matches at one Mania. Not bad for someone who "cant" work.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> Meltzer kind sucked this week by only giving a partial Raw ratings re0port, but he did give his opinion on Bryan's Mania. He gave Bryan/HHH 4 1/4 stars and the triple threat 4 1/2 stars. I realize that it is all subjective and I like the HHH match slightly more, but I thought it was pretty cool to see that people thought Bryan had two 4 star matches at one Mania. Not bad for someone who "cant" work.




I agree. The Bryan/HHH match was the better one for me, and not sure the title match was 4 1/2 stars. Both Bryan and HHH were awesome in their match but in the main event, it was largely Bryan who shone and stood out so for that reason alone ,the first match was better.

Maybe even Meltzer got caught up in the moment of Bryan winning the belt and added an extra half star or so in his excitement!!


----------



## Powers of Pain

WrayBryatt said:


>



I love this photo, just the expression on DB's face at the end makes me see how humble this guy really is....A legend and a legend in the making. Great pic


----------



## THANOS

I have a feeling Bryan/HHH II at Extreme Rules is going to be incredible and much better than their Mania match. I'm expecting close to 5 stars, at least 4 3/4 stars.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

THANOS said:


> I have a feeling Bryan/HHH II at Extreme Rules is going to be incredible and much better than their Mania match. I'm expecting close to 5 stars, at least 4 3/4 stars.


Bryan and HHH are both over huge right now. I bet they could go 45 minutes and keep the crowd's rapt attention. They just went 26 minutes and it seemed a little short to me. I am still holding out hope that Byan breaks out some mma elbows on HHH. Bryn took some nasty knees to the head and he needs to return the favor.


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> Meltzer kind sucked this week by only giving a partial Raw ratings re0port, but he did give his opinion on Bryan's Mania. He gave Bryan/HHH 4 1/4 stars and the triple threat 4 1/2 stars. I realize that it is all subjective and I like the HHH match slightly more, but I thought it was pretty cool to see that people thought Bryan had two 4 star matches at one Mania. Not bad for someone who "cant" work.


I find it funny how differing the opinions of Wade Keller and Meltzer are compared to this forum. They both are super high on Bryan. Both think he's a very good babyface mic-worker which is a rare opinion to find on here. Keller and his cohost said on their podcast the other day that they'd be really disappointed if Bryan isn't going into Mania 31 as champ.


----------



## Srdjan99

If HHH was so brilliant in a singles match, think about what he could do in a gimmick match, his specialty :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Powers of Pain said:


> I agree. The Bryan/HHH match was the better one for me, and not sure the title match was 4 1/2 stars. Both Bryan and HHH were awesome in their match but in the main event, it was largely Bryan who shone and stood out so for that reason alone ,the first match was better.
> 
> Maybe even Meltzer got caught up in the moment of Bryan winning the belt and added an extra half star or so in his excitement!!


I think you are right about Meltzer. I think he let the euphoria of Bryan saving Mania after the streak ending nearly killed it, up his star count for the last match slightly. I will say everything after HHH and Steph running in during the triple threat was just great. The near falls were well booked and stressed me out.


----------



## Srdjan99




----------



## Powers of Pain

Srdjan99 said:


>


Seth doth speak the truth!


----------



## NastyYaffa

WrayBryatt said:


>


People's Champions :mark:


----------



## Reaper

Powers of Pain said:


> Seth doth speak the truth!


What a sneaky guy  The fact that he's one of the most heavily featured guys in it has nothing to do with this shameless plug obiously  

Hah! That said, I loved the Sheamus / Bryan hug in the end. I can see why there was a Sheamus/Bryan match rumoured initially ... In the end, if anyone's been "hurt" unintentionally the most by Bryan's success, it's Sheamus. And really cool that he doesn't seem to have any kind of bitterness.


----------



## Blommen

Powers of Pain said:


> Seth doth speak the truth!


These two are so damn Chummy. Wish i had cool friends like that


----------



## Xander45

Isn't today the wedding day? There's gonna be a lot of yes movements going on this weekend


----------



## Despot

Look at this - Daniel Bryan vs. Antonio Cesaro from 2005. Amazing to see how far both have gotten since this match essentially took place in a public high-school gym.


----------



## THANOS

Congratulations Brie and Bryan!! It will awesome to see how slick Bry looks. Hopefully he wears another white suit like in his fake WWE wedding. That suit was classy as hell. 

Another big thing coming out of today will be Bryan's beard trimming. How short will he cut it? World Champion perfect beard look? MITB short beard look? Somewhere in between? Or perhaps it won't be a noticable change at all?

Personally I'm hoping he trims it to his World Champ look, which still keeps the beard gimmick going but looks much much more presentable as the face of the company.


----------



## Stone Hot

Congrats to Bryan and Brie today!. On paper I would never see them getting married but Im happy for him. They better have lots of sex tonight while DB chants YES YES YES YES


----------



## Rap God

THANOS said:


> Congratulations Brie and Bryan!! It will awesome to see how slick Bry looks. Hopefully he wears another white suit like in his fake WWE wedding. That suit was classy as hell.
> 
> Another big thing coming out of today will be Bryan's beard trimming. How short will he cut it? World Champion perfect beard look? MITB short beard look? Somewhere in between? Or perhaps it won't be a noticable change at all?
> 
> Personally I'm hoping he trims it to his World Champ look, which still keeps the beard gimmick going but looks much much more presentable as the face of the company.


I wanna see his Summerslam look or his world champion look also works for me.


----------



## Reaper

Jarsy1 said:


> I wanna see his Summerslam look or his world champion look also works for me.


Personally prefer Summerslam beard length with the current length of hair ... but trimmed. He really does need to trim now. He can't do anything drastic because the fans could go "wtf" ? And assume that he might be turning heel.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Reaper Jones said:


> What a sneaky guy  The fact that he's one of the most heavily featured guys in it has nothing to do with this shameless plug obiously
> 
> Hah! That said, I loved the Sheamus / Bryan hug in the end. I can see why there was a Sheamus/Bryan match rumoured initially ... In the end, if anyone's been "hurt" unintentionally the most by Bryan's success, it's Sheamus. And really cool that he doesn't seem to have any kind of bitterness.


Yeah after watching the Doc I would really like to see those two have their big match at Wrestlemania. A proper one


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm sure Brie will put Bryan over and make sure he comes out on top.


----------



## Srdjan99

The ending was really great


----------



## Blade Runner

congrats to bryan and brie!


he main evented wrestlemania, stood tall as WWE champ infront of a wild crowd, shared a very special moment with someone on this week's Smackdown, and gets married all in less than a week. bryan must be on cloud 9 right now.


----------



## Beatles123

Can I just ask that if anyone comes in here and neg reps me, they give me constructive feedback? It seems my post rattled a few cages this morning.

Oh well..

Congrats Brieyan!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Final Countdown right before here comes the bride!!! :mark: I do want to see which wrestlers attend. The Total Divas cast will be there because of the show. Congrats to Bryan for getting married and his epic 5 day and counting reign.


----------



## Beatles123

Shut up, IDon'tshiv! did they really do that?! :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> Shut up, IDon'tshiv! did they really do that?! :mark:



No, I was fantasy booking the wedding. It would be epic. They are getting married in Arizona and its only 10:30 AM there right now, so they probably havent gotten married yet. I do want to see if Cena is there. I imagine he will be.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I would mark out if Nigel McGuinness would attend their wedding. :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> I would mark out if Nigel McGuinness would attend their wedding. :banderas


That would be amazing. I would mark out if the reverend asked Bryan if he takes Brie to be his lawfully wedded wife, Bryan pauses as the rev. awaits his answer and says:" I HAVE 'TIL FIVE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

IDONTSHIV said:


> That would be amazing. I would mark out if the reverend asked Bryan if he takes Brie to be his lawfully wedded wife, Bryan pauses as the rev. awaits his answer and says:" I HAVE 'TIL FIVE!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


Hahaha.. Then he changes the "I do"s to "yes"s. 

I hope they invited Nige as well. Also, The Ryback was his travel buddy for awhile, imagine him in a tux in the background getting both the chicken and the beef at the reception.


----------



## Stone Hot

Lol imagine after all that has happened to Bryan this past week he gets left at the altar while Brie goes with Batista hahahahaha


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> Congratulations Brie and Bryan!! It will awesome to see how slick Bry looks. Hopefully he wears another white suit like in his fake WWE wedding. That suit was classy as hell.
> 
> Another big thing coming out of today will be Bryan's beard trimming. How short will he cut it? World Champion perfect beard look? MITB short beard look? Somewhere in between? Or perhaps it won't be a noticable change at all?
> 
> Personally I'm hoping he trims it to his World Champ look, which still keeps the beard gimmick going but looks much much more presentable as the face of the company.


I don't know who's idea was for him to wear white but that's such a subtle and amazing heel thing to do.


----------



## O Fenômeno

IDONTSHIV said:


> I'm sure Brie will put Bryan over and make sure he comes out on top.


:steebiej


----------



## Brian1220

hahahahaha...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lariatoh! said:


> Hahaha.. Then he changes the "I do"s to "yes"s.
> 
> I hope they invited Nige as well. Also, The Ryback was his travel buddy for awhile, imagine him in a tux in the background getting both the chicken and the beef at the reception.


I hope they take Nikki on the honeymoon. She can stay right outside the honeymoon suite on the wedding night and shout out : C'MON BRIE"! The question is would she be talking to Brie or Bryan.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Who do you guys think releases the first picture of his trimmed beard? Also will indie guys show up? Like Cabana and what about CM Punk? If Colt goes we know who his plus one will be. I get the impression Punk and Bryan aren't that close. Who will be his best man?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Stone Hot said:


> Lol imagine after all that has happened to Bryan this past week he gets left at the altar while Brie goes with Batista hahahahaha


So you've turned into a semi-troll? Poor form.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

StraightYesSociety said:


> Who do you guys think releases the first picture of his trimmed beard? Also will indie guys show up? Like Cabana and what about CM Punk? If Colt goes we know who his plus one will be. I get the impression Punk and Bryan aren't that close. Who will be his best man?


That's a good question about his best man. Bryan has a mutual respect thing with Pun and they are casual friends but not buddy buddy. He seemed to be good friends with Cabana during Wrestling Road Diaries. He used to travel with Cody and The Ryback. It will be interesting to see who is his best man because he is a very private guy and I have no clue who his best friend is.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Bryan Extreme Rules Promo


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

They are totally going with a Russian Revolution theme with Bryan. Cole even mentioned the proletariat during Mania. They need to erect some giant statue of HHH at WWE headquarters and have Bryan come and topple it. I liked the promo and Bryan will be over huge at Izod.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Maybe after the wedding Brie can teach Daniel her finisher. Because the running knee is the worst finisher in history


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Maybe after the wedding Brie can teach Daniel her finisher. Because the running knee is the worst finisher in history


Sgt. Slaughter and his noogie of doom would disagree with you.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

IDONTSHIV said:


> Sgt. Slaughter and his noogie of doom would disagree with you.


At least Slaughter didn't whiplash his own neck and bounce his head off the canvus everytime he did it


----------



## Londrick

IDONTSHIV said:


> They are totally going with a Russian Revolution theme with Bryan. Cole even mentioned the proletariat during Mania. They need to erect some giant statue of HHH at WWE headquarters and have Bryan come and topple it. I liked the promo and Bryan will be over huge at Izod.


Have HHH announce the unveiling of the statue, then do a segment where it shows Bryan looking at then he smirks as the camera, statue gets unveiled and is revealed to be vandalized or something.



StraightYesSociety said:


> Bryan Extreme Rules Promo


Bryan is the real voice of the voiceless.


----------



## O Fenômeno

I just looked at WWE.com

When is the next time WWE will be in Seattle?

Hope Seattle gets a chance to welcome Bryan when he is holding the title belts.

Also am I the only one looking forward to a Bryan title match where he doesn't have to sell a damn injury after having his asskicked by fucking Kane or HHH? :allen1

I hope Bryan goes into ER healthy...I feel like the matches are better when he doesn't have to worry about selling a brutal beatdown with his shoulder wrapped.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Londrick said:


> Have HHH announce the unveiling of the statue, then do a segment where it shows Bryan looking at then he smirks as the camera, statue gets unveiled and is revealed to be vandalized or something.
> 
> 
> 
> Bryan is the real voice of the *HOME*less.


There. Fixed it for you


----------



## hardyorton

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> There. Fixed it for you


You mad you don't get to see Boo-tista skinny jeans :woolcock


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

hardyorton said:


> You mad you don't get to see Boo-tista skinny jeans :woolcock


Not at all. Hate that Bootista. More mad that I didn't get to see Bryan put on a good quality entertaining unpredictable match. Looks like I'll be mad for a long time.


----------



## Londrick

O Fenômeno said:


> I just looked at WWE.com
> 
> When is the next time WWE will be in Seattle?
> 
> Hope Seattle gets a chance to welcome Bryan when he is holding the title belts.
> 
> Also am I the only one looking forward to a Bryan title match where he doesn't have to sell a damn injury after having his asskicked by fucking Kane or HHH? :allen1
> 
> I hope Bryan goes into ER healthy...I feel like the matches are better when he doesn't have to worry about selling a brutal beatdown with his shoulder wrapped.


Don't think since they go up till a lil after SS and show nothing for Washington. Imagine if the rumors of ER being in Seattle were true, though. :banderas

Agree. He doesn't need injury angles to be the underdog.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Londrick said:


> Don't think since they go up till a lil after SS and show nothing for Washington. Imagine if the rumors of ER being in Seattle were true, though. :banderas
> 
> Agree. *He doesn't need injury angles to be the underdog*.


Correct. His physical stature, lack of coordination and homeless look do it perfectly well.

Yes Chant is all he needs to get Baby Face bookings.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Correct. His physical stature, lack of coordination and homeless look do it perfectly well.
> 
> Yes Chant is all he needs to get Baby Face bookings.


You're basically saying his yes chants is the reason for his success and yet you're somehow ignoring his first world title run which lasted four months and didn't involve yes chants at all. 

Enough with your idiotic posts. You have no logic or reasoning in your posts. You're trying to make it seem like Bryan is a dirty hobo in someway, yet the guy is married to a beautiful woman, and despite a small stature doesn't seem to have stopped WWE from pushing him this time or from fans supporting him at an incredible rate.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

This is going to be a looooooooooooooong slumber...

#theNOmovementleader


----------



## O Fenômeno

Dem haters coming out the woodworks waiting for Bryan downfall

:jordan4


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

IDONTSHIV said:


> That's a good question about his best man. Bryan has a mutual respect thing with Pun and they are casual friends but not buddy buddy. He seemed to be good friends with Cabana during Wrestling Road Diaries. He used to travel with Cody and The Ryback. It will be interesting to see who is his best man because he is a very private guy and I have no clue who his best friend is.


Actually, I feel like Cena's going to be Bryan's best man. We know Cena and Bryan have definitely gotten much closer and might even have developed a brother-like relationship due to them dating the Bella twins, so I can't help but imagine Cena being the best man and Nikki being Brie's maid of honor.


----------



## Londrick

O Fenômeno said:


> Dem haters coming out the woodworks waiting for Bryan downfall
> 
> :jordan4


Just imagine once he goes over Brock. Gonna be a lot of :ti ing from us fans.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

TheGMofGods said:


> Bryan is a dirty hobo.


Damn! Why you so harsh on the guy? I think homeless is less offensive 




TheGMofGods said:


> fans supporting him at an incredible rate.


Hmmmmm, sooooo

First title run: No Yes Chant, No crowd support.

Second title run: Yes Chant, Overwhelming crowd support.

Do you see the pattern here? Without a Crowd participation gimmick............




TheGMofGods said:


> his yes chants is the reason for his success.


Dude, totally agree. See above.

Come at me Danielson fans A.K.A. The D riders


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Londrick said:


> Just imagine once he goes over Brock. Gonna be a lot of :ti ing from us *Danielson Dick Riders*.


There. Fixed it for you :


----------



## StraightYesSociety

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> There. Fixed it for you :


Just remember your hate affects you not him...


----------



## Redzero

@ the haters in this thred.


----------



## O Fenômeno

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> There. Fixed it for you :


:jordan5

So pathetic...not even hiding your attempt at trolling..










Get used to it man...

Don't fight it...

:bryan3


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

StraightYesSociety said:


> Just remember your hate affects you not him...


Yes. A positive affect. It's more about affecting the Bryan Fan Girls 



Redzero said:


> @ the haters in this thred.










@ the Danielson Cock Suckers in this thred.


----------



## Born of Osiris

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Damn! Why you so harsh on the guy? I think homeless is less offensive
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmmmm, sooooo
> 
> First title run: No Yes Chant, No crowd support.
> 
> Second title run: Yes Chant, Overwhelming crowd support.
> 
> Do you see the pattern here? Without a Crowd participation gimmick............
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, totally agree. See above.
> 
> Come at me Danielson fans A.K.A. The D riders


Crowd starting YES' ing during his first title run as a heel.

You fucked up your argument.


----------



## Londrick

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> There. Fixed it for you :


Damn straight. I'll cradle the balls, stroke the shaft, work the pipe, and swallow the gravy.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

O Fenômeno said:


> :jordan5
> 
> So pathetic...not even hiding your attempt at trolling..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Get used to it man...
> 
> Don't fight it...
> 
> :bryan3


----------



## Black

TheGMofGods said:


> Actually, I feel like Cena's going to be Bryan's best man. We know Cena and Bryan have definitely gotten much closer and might even have developed a brother-like relationship due to them dating the Bella twins, so I can't help but imagine Cena being the best man and Nikki being Brie's maid of honor.


Hmm... I'm not sure about that. They probably get along, but I don't think they have a ''brother-like'' relationship as you said. In the ''Daniel Bryan's Journey to WM 30'' special, both Bryan and Cena acknowledged that the conversations they have with each other are pretty basic. Mostly ''how you've been? have you been healthy?'', or stuff like that. Not really good friend-like convos. I find it hard to believe they are best friends or anything like that.



ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Yes. A positive affect. It's more about affecting the Bryan Fan Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the Danielson Cock Suckers in this thred.


I give you about a week or less.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Yes. A positive affect. It's more about affecting the Bryan Fan Girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @ the Danielson Cock Suckers in this thred.



So you waste your time on a forum to piss people off? : That's the existence of a man who lives in mediocrity. So the hatred is not a positive EFFECT; it's actually AFFECTING you negatively because it's wasting your live doing something meaningless.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

StraightYesSociety said:


> So you waste your time on a forum to piss people off? : That's the existence of a man who lives in mediocrity. So the hatred is not a positive EFFECT; it's actually AFFECTING you negatively because it's wasting your live doing something meaningless.












Yes! Yes! Yes!

:


----------



## StraightYesSociety

ScumOfTheEarth said:


> Yes! Yes! Yes!
> 
> :


Well part of it is acceptance.


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

KuroNeko said:


> Crowd starting YES' ing during his first title run as a heel.
> 
> You fucked up your argument.


I no understand you grammar 'ing..... 

Only a few non bandwagon jumpers where chanting Yes during the first run. Before it was 'the in thing' to chant Yes. Like it is now.









DANIEL BRYAN! CLAP CLAP CLAP-CLAP-CLAP


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

Morningstar said:


> Hmm... I'm not sure about that. They probably get along, but I don't think they have a ''brother-like'' relationship as you said. In the ''Daniel Bryan's Journey to WM 30'' special, both Bryan and Cena acknowledged that the conversations they have with each other are pretty basic. Mostly ''how you've been? have you been healthy?'', or stuff like that. Not really good friend-like convos. I find it hard to believe they are best friends or anything like that.
> 
> 
> 
> I give you about a week or less.


More like Danielson's whole title run. Being Cena 2.0 A.K.A. The New Baby Face, I'll be around for a looooooooooooooooooong time :









Danielson after RAW


----------



## Bushmaster

:lel this troll won't last a week like someone said.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Either you got a weird fetish for hobos or you're the biggest Duck Dynasty mark living.

Either way, A for effort.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This thread :dazzler


----------



## ScumOfTheEarth

BIG E WINNING said:


> Either you got a weird fetish for hobos or you're the biggest Duck Dynasty mark living.
> 
> Either way, *A for effort*.


Aww, you can do better than that. And all pictures are for all you Danielson Fan Girls who enjoy seeing a homeless man as the Baby Face of the company.









Daniel Bryans WWE Network Bio photo


----------



## Smith_Jensen

Good news, that troll has now been humbled old country style.

Now to get this thread back on track. The Daniel Bryan and Hulk Hogan segment from Smackdown was awesome.


----------



## Londrick

Watching the Bryan doc, really good so far. Wish they didn't skip some parts of his WWE career though like what he was doing when he got fired, what he was doing between the WM where his match became a dark one and the following WM, etc. Guess that'll come when they do a big one on him.



ScumOfTheEarth said:


> More like Danielson's whole title run. Being Cena 2.0 A.K.A. The New Baby Face, *I'll be around for a looooooooooooooooooong time :
> *


Guess not. :ti


----------



## Born of Osiris

Smith_Jensen said:


> Good news, that troll has now been humbled old country style.
> 
> Now to get this thread back on track. The Daniel Bryan and Hulk Hogan segment from Smackdown was awesome.


Damn that crowd sounded like shit


----------



## Your_Solution

Yo I cant even tell these gimmick posters apart anymore. We seriously need higher quality trolling this shit has been so damn weak since Bryan won the title. I guess being the top guy doesnt mean you get the top trolls


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Smith_Jensen said:


> Good news, that troll has now been humbled old country style.
> 
> Now to get this thread back on track. The Daniel Bryan and Hulk Hogan segment from Smackdown was awesome.


Was Bryan really a Hulk mark? I doubt it lol... Nice seeing Hulk give him the rub though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'll miss that troll. He had some magical way he could change what someone posted to say something completely different. It was quite unnerving.


----------



## Romangirl252

That was a awesome moment for him


----------



## Silent KEEL

He was a Warrior fan, not a Hogan fan.

At least he got that Hogan rub, though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuroNeko said:


> Damn that crowd sounded like shit


That crowd has never been that good of a crowd. Someone who was there and posted results said that Bryan's hot tag was the pop of the night, of course that opinion is in the ear of the beholder.


----------



## Stone Hot

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> So you've turned into a semi-troll? Poor form.


fuckin relax im joking around


----------



## Osize10

guys one person booed daniel bryan in lafayette, LA. I bet this person has sex with three hot chicks a night and definitely does not have a neckbeard.


----------



## kennedy=god

I've just noticed Kimya Dawson has this as her Twitter background. She's not very famous but she's definitely one of the most talented song-writers in the world imo. Daniel Bryan once did backing vocals for her song as well when he was in the indies. Doubt many of you have heard of Kimya Dawson so I don't know why I'm telling you this, lol.


----------



## #Mark

They made the Lou Albano song right? I heard it a year or so ago but I'm not really familiar with her work at all. It's interesting to say the least lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

kennedy=god said:


> I've just noticed Kimya Dawson has this as her Twitter background. She's not very famous but she's definitely one of the most talented song-writers in the world imo. Daniel Bryan once did backing vocals for her song as well when he was in the indies. Doubt many of you have heard of Kimya Dawson so I don't know why I'm telling you this, lol.



Bryan was a vocal master class on Captain Lou:


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

Stone Hot said:


> Lol imagine after all that has happened to Bryan this past week he gets left at the altar while Brie goes with Batista hahahahaha


That's not even remotely funny.


----------



## Beatles123

I just wish the troll that triple negged me was gone too.

congrats 'Bry!


----------



## kennedy=god

#Mark said:


> They made the Lou Albano song right? I heard it a year or so ago but I'm not really familiar with her work at all. It's interesting to say the least lol.


Have you seen the film Juno? She did most of the soundtrack to that film. Captain Lou is one of her weirder songs lol.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just watched Bryan's two Mania matches plus his Raw opener. I compared the pop from when he beat HHH to the one where he won the title. The title winning pop was titanic. I think Taker losing may have actually aided it because people wanted a positive release after the streak ended. I heard a chant I missed before. Both times when Orton and Batista had those false finishes at the end where it appeared that Bryan had lost, there was a slight Thank You Jesus chant which cracked me up. I also think the post Mania Raw crowd has to jump to the top of the best reaction Bryan has received. Let's face it, all of his top crowd reactions are enormous, I just felt the Raw crowd had such a visceral outpouring of love for Bryan that it was simply amazing.


----------



## Superhippy

IDONTSHIV said:


> I just watched Bryan's two Mania matches plus his Raw opener. I compared the pop from when he beat HHH to the one where he won the title. The title winning pop was titanic. I think Taker losing may have actually aided it because people wanted a positive release after the streak ended. I heard a chant I missed before. Both times when Orton and Batista had those false finishes at the end where it appeared that Bryan had lost, there was a slight Thank You Jesus chant which cracked me up. I also think the post Mania Raw crowd has to jump to the top of the best reaction Bryan has received. Let's face it, all of his top crowd reactions are enormous, I just felt the Raw crowd had such a visceral outpouring of love for Bryan that it was simply amazing.


Bryan no doubt got some top 10 pops in Mania history. They were right up there with the Hogan pops at WM18. And yes that was the exact mood in the crowd. People wanted Bryan to win so bad since the streak ended that they were screaming their brains out.


----------



## Born of Osiris

The main event though :wall

You wouldn't fucking believe how hard my heart was beating. It was insane. But it made Bryan winning all the more better.


----------



## Beatles123

I thought i was the only one that heard Thank you Jesus. 

and thank him we should! Bryan's earned it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

only new thing mentioned about the wedding I have seen, is that Sara Del Rey was there. I think Bryan trained her so they have a connection. She's my favorite American female wrestler second only to Manami Toyota. I wonder if Sara is still with Cesaro? They were the ultimate power couple in wrestling to me.


----------



## HallOfFamer

IDONTSHIV said:


> only new thing mentioned about the wedding I have seen, is that Sara Del Rey was there. I think Bryan trained her so they have a connection. She's my favorite American female wrestler second only to Manami Toyota. I wonder if Sara is still with Cesaro? *They were the ultimate power couple in wrestling to me.*


Not even close!


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> only new thing mentioned about the wedding I have seen, is that Sara Del Rey was there. I think Bryan trained her so they have a connection. She's my favorite American female wrestler second only to Manami Toyota. I wonder if Sara is still with Cesaro? They were the ultimate power couple in wrestling to me.


Last I read they were. I hope they still are. I was pretty upset with WWE for not putting her on TV when they signed her but I did read recently that she prefers to train then wrestle. Her influence is already apparent with Paige, Emma, Bailey, etc.


----------



## hardyorton

#Mark said:


> Last I read they were. I hope they still are. I was pretty upset with WWE for not putting her on TV when they signed her but I did read recently that she prefers to train then wrestle. Her influence is already apparent with Paige, Emma, Bailey, etc.


On Chris Hero'a Shoot interview he said they are and at the Hall of Fame she was sitting with him, so I assume they are.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

HallOfFamer said:


> Not even close!


I dont mean like HHH and Steph. I mean as in being two of the very best in ring performers in the world. I dont see that as being a very controversial statement.Name a couple better. Certainly not Punk and AJ. Sara is on another planet in comparison.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Congrats Mr. & Ms. Danielson!!


----------



## Redzero

lol he didn't cut the beard :bryan


----------



## cbg42

*The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Anyone else sick of daniel bryan and Yes chants? honestly im sick of him and stupid Yes chant. its now becoming annoying. his character is worse than Cena and Sheamus. only good thing about him is his ring skills and still there are better superstar who are better in ring than him (cesaro, lesnar). 

Hopefully he will drop the title at extreme rules against Brock Lesnar. Bryan is not main event material. he is just B+ player. he need to change is character and theme song.


----------



## chemical

NastyYaffa said:


> Congrats Mr. & Ms. Danielson!!


Awwwwwwe! So adorable and beautiful. I'm so happy for them.

Which tumblr did you get this off of btw?


----------



## krai999

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

i'm sick of aj's horrible actiong thank god Paige won. I know bryan is overrated but aj is as well


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

:lel


----------



## Mr.Skylar

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

:bs:fpalm

He's just been champion for a week ffs .


----------



## LateTrain27

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> only good thing about him is his ring skills and still there are better superstar who are *better in ring than him* (cesaro, *lesnar*).


:ti


----------



## michelem

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm with pop corns waiting for the answers to this thread


----------



## MGenerationX

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Ooooohhhhhhhh how short minded people are. You were all singing his fucking praises 6 months ago. Shut up! Shut up! Shut up!

No I'm not 'sick of him'. You can shut up about people being better in the ring than him as well. He is the best they have. Lesnar is a far better catch/greco wrestler, but in terms of professional style - not a chance in hell.

Shut up!


----------



## jerichofan05

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> Anyone else sick of daniel bryan and Yes chants? honestly im sick of him and stupid Yes chant. its now becoming annoying. his character is worse than Cena and Sheamus. only good thing about him is his ring skills and still there are better superstar who are better in ring than him (cesaro, lesnar).
> 
> Hopefully he will drop the title at extreme rules against Brock Lesnar. Bryan is not main event material. he is just B+ player. he need to change is character and theme song.


this is bait


----------



## BORT

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No I'm sick of people claiming to be sick of someone just because he's super over as a babyface.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I will never get tired of watching the best professional wrestler on the planet.


----------



## NastyYaffa

chemical said:


> Awwwwwwe! So adorable and beautiful. I'm so happy for them.
> 
> Which tumblr did you get this off of btw?


I just searched with the tag #daniel bryan, didn't check who edited/uploaded the pic


----------



## Alex DeLarge

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*


----------



## Atletichampiones

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Agreed great thread I understand what you are saying.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Yes!! Yes!! Yes!! Seeing how childish and corny his main event run is turning out I wish it would end already. I would seriously mark out if next week HHH would beat him for the title. Bryan is a great in ring worker but his character is getting close to Cena bad for me.

Hopefully this is just a short title reign and Batista or HHH end the pain soon.


----------



## Dark_Raiden

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Yeah actually. Daniel Bryan's alright and all, but Super Bryan who doesn't sell injuries and overcomes the odds like Cena is as annoying as....Cena. His small stature doesn't help either.


----------



## Deptford

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

never was too fond of the bloke


----------



## Lordhhhx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Nope.

but he has to tone down the yes chants he does them so much it loses its magic especially on t.v


----------



## Trublez

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Prepare to be torn a new one, OP.


----------



## Xderby

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



LateTrain27 said:


> :ti


The OP talk shits but Lesnar is indeed one of the best if not the best in the ring .


----------



## Born of Osiris

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I fucking love pancakes.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Dat tux. Dat swag :bryan


----------



## Tardbasher12

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm sick of these AJ/Punk marks who are salty because Daniel Bryan is a bigger star than that whole couple combined.


----------



## Xdoggx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Nope not at all, I enjoy Daniel Bryan along with Shield, Batista, Orton, HHH, and among others. Comparing Bryan to Sheamus is laughable, Bryan actually has a story to be told where's Sheamus? Why should I get behind an overpushed lame saturday like cartoon in Sheamus?


----------



## wonder goat

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No. I'm not a huge fan of him, but I think he should be Champion.


----------



## jarrelka

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No im not but I do hope they tweak his character now that he,s champion.

He said it himself in a recent interview. "I want a change of character. Once your the champion you cant be booked as the underdog anymore. The chase is over. I want to go from the boyhood dream to the dominant champion much like shawn michaels did"

Definitly not the exact same words but he said that in an interview a couple of days ago. So I hope we get to see a more agressive daniel bryan soon.


----------



## Deptford

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Xderby said:


> The OP talk shits but Lesnar is indeed one of the best if not the best in the ring .


Needs to be reemphasized 

People laughing at Op saying Lesnar is one of the bests in the ring are like 12 years old.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Bryan having dat GOAT week! :bryan


----------



## NastyYaffa

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Lesnar is no doubt one of the best wrestlers in the company, but DB is the best. Been for years now.


----------



## jarrelka

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Deptford said:


> Needs to be reemphasized
> 
> People laughing at Op saying Lesnar is one of the bests in the ring are like 12 years old.



He is most definitly but that doesnt have shit to do with this thread.


----------



## funnyfaces1

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Anyone else sick of Austin and his middle fingers? Or Rock and his "finallys"?


----------



## Reaper

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Sick of posters with less than a hundred posts accumulated over less than a week or several years or with no rep power making bait threads and troll posts. I haven't been here long enough and I already know which posters' posts i want to read and which I don't. Seriously. Thanks for letting me add you to my blocked list which has grown exponentially since WMXXX.


----------



## siam baba

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Hes the worst, least credible heavyweight champion ever. He is not even a heavyweight, he is a cruiserweight.


----------



## siam baba

Hes a vanilla midget, he doesnt deserve any of that


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*


----------



## NastyYaffa

siam baba said:


> Hes a vanilla midget, he doesnt deserve any of that


Wow so original


----------



## Brodus Clay

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Cena and of all people fucking Sheamus being used as barometer plus an AJ pic xD, this thread it's obviously bait or just another Bryan hater ventilating his hate.


----------



## siam baba

Im serious


----------



## ecabney

siam baba said:


> Hes a vanilla midget, he doesnt deserve any of that


How much of a fuckboy do you have to be for saying someone doesn't deserve to marry the love of their life?


----------



## fulcizombie

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> I will never get tired of watching the best professional wrestler on the planet.


he is just good in the ring , nothing more . He is not strong, he doesn't do crazy spots despite being a small guy and his matches are uninteresting. Maybe he was great in the indies, I don't know, but in the wwe he is just a "good" in ring performer . Seriously what makes him "the best" ? His submission moves that look like a joke ? His kicks ? 
Anyway he is the new Sheamus/cena, the smiling , kiddie friendly babyface only smaller . His character was much better in the previous years whether he had anger management issues or he was the weak link .


----------



## Reaper

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



fulcizombie said:


> he is just good in the ring , nothing more . He is not strong, he doesn't do crazy spots despite being a small guy and his matches are uninteresting. Maybe he was great in the indies, I don't know, but in the wwe he is just a "good" in ring performer . Seriously what makes him "the best" ? His submission moves that look like a joke ? His kicks ?
> Anyway he is the new Sheamus/cena, the smiling , kiddie friendly babyface only smaller . His character was much better in the previous years whether he had anger management issues or he was the weak link .


Did you watch all of his matches in 2013?


----------



## Little Mac

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No because my attention span lasts longer than a week.


----------



## deepelemblues

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

as long as threads like this are being made, i will never be sick of daniel bryan


----------



## gothicthug1999

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> Anyone else sick of daniel bryan



EVERY single Punk fan who felt that this was "his" year to win the rumble and ME mania. You arent the only one, dont feel bad, I actually think there is a suicide hotline for people in the same boat.


----------



## Trifektah

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Not at all. His reign is refreshing so far, especially after Orton's garbage run


----------



## silverspirit2001

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Is that you Stephanie? Get your strap on on, so HHH gets used to being shafted.


----------



## Powers of Pain

IDONTSHIV said:


> I dont mean like HHH and Steph. I mean as in being two of the very best in ring performers in the world. I dont see that as being a very controversial statement.Name a couple better. Certainly not Punk and AJ. Sara is on another planet in comparison.



I think the guy who didn't agree probably did so because you originally used the phrase POWER couple, and he probably felt that the word power meant to many things including influence etc.

Having said that I totally agree that in ring wise Cesaro and Sarah are the most talented wrestling wise actual real life couple ,,,by far. Sarah del Rey is an incredible in ring performer and its a shame she isn't involved in the ring more but she seems happy to stick with training and the results are clearly paying off.


----------



## chemical

Double post, sorry.


----------



## chemical




----------



## xRedx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm sick of these AJ/Punk marks who are salty because Daniel Bryan is a bigger star than that whole couple combined.


In before, "OF COURSE YOURE AN AJ/PUNK MARK LOLZ"
I like Stone Cold so by your logic I must hate the rock right? You're generalizing. Just stop.
Not everyone likes Daniel Bryan. Get over it.


----------



## xRedx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I've never liked him. He's a great wrestler but imo he's boring and uninteresting. He was a little interesting when he was a heel, but that's it for me. see as more of an Intercontinental/Cruiserweight champion than WWE World Heavyweight Champion as well.

Now, I wait for his marks to attack me.


----------



## Arya Dark

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

*This is to be expected really. Whomever gets the huge push will eventually grow tired with some fans. It's natural. I don't mind when people don't like the wrestlers or performers I like. Some people take that sort of thing as an insult and I can't understand why. So what, not everyone loves the guy... that's fine.

The thing about WWE is they only know how to book one certain type of face. Of course he's going to be a Super Bryan, that's WWE's M.O. They do it with all their top faces... Stone Cold and the Rock... Hogan before them... HBK, Cena, Sheamus... it's all the same. There are fans who will never like that type of face booking and I don't blame them. It is what it is. *


----------



## Da Alliance

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I was sick of him before but turned into a bandwagon Bryan fan.


----------



## Rockstar

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Get used to it, it's just getting started. YES! YES! YES!


----------



## bigdog40

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Trifektah said:


> Not at all. His reign is refreshing so far, especially after Orton's garbage run




Anything is better than Orton's train wreck of a title reign. Why WWE continues to push him as a franchise player is beyond me.


----------



## xDD

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I would rather like to see Daniel Bryan on top of WWE, than John Cena, Randy Orton or The Rock.


----------



## itssoeasy23

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

And so it begins, the inevitable hate for Daniel Bryan because he is now a top babyface and "part of the system." 

The day there's a dueling YES!/NO! chant is the day I loss all faith in wrestling fans.


----------



## Da Silva

Why is Bryan wearing Jeans and a Blazer?

Greatest wrestler in the world like, but he shouldn't be allowed to dress himself.


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Yes. He looked far better in his fake wedding with AJ.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Da Silva said:


> Why is Bryan wearing Jeans and a Blazer?
> 
> Greatest wrestler in the world like, but he shouldn't be allowed to dress himself.


He wears hotpants to the office, this is slightly better!

I think its nice. None of this pretending to be someone you are not, he wears what he is comfy in for his big day.


----------



## FITZ

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Is he really Super Bryan when it was only 1 night that he overcame everyone? Yeah at Wrestlemania he was an unstoppable force and everything but it was only 1 night and that was after him getting screwed over on a monthly basis for like 8 months. It was the logical conclusion to the story. The Authority holds him down for months and on the big show he is able to overcome it all and beat them. 

I mean look what happened when he went at it alone on Raw. He got his ass kicked and he would have lost the title if the Shield didn't save him.

If he starts having dominant performances like he did at Mania on a regular basis then yeah I can see how you could grow tired of him but I don't think we're at that point yet. He's been chasing the title since August and hasn't had the belts for a week yet. I feel like you shouldn't be getting sick of him quite yet.


----------



## Darkness is here

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I have been sick of him since SS, his yes shit is fucking annoying.

All he does is come out chant yes smile and say something cheesy then chants yes again END OF STORY.

And probably the most annoying thing about his is the fact that he is THE ONLY WRESTLER in history who starts HIS OWN FUCKING CHANT EVERYTIME.


----------



## Stone Hot

WTF Bryan is wearing sneakers for his wedding?


----------



## What_A_Maneuver!

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> only good thing about him is his ring skills and still there are better superstar who are better in ring than him (cesaro, *lesnar*).


----------



## get hogan out

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

First of all, no I'm not sick of Daniel Bryan. They will need to tweak his character now, but I'm enjoying his stuff so far.

Secondly, may I just say that there's too many threads where someone expresses a reasonable opinion and gets called a troll just because others disagree. That Bobby Heenan thread in the Classic Wrestling section is a good example.

If you can't accept that others have opinions different to yours, don't come on here.


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> *Anyone else sick of daniel bryan and Yes chants? honestly im sick of him and stupid Yes chant*. its now becoming annoying. *his character is worse than Cena and Sheamus. only good thing about him is his ring skills and still there are better superstar who are better in ring than him (cesaro, lesnar).
> *
> Hopefully he will drop the title at extreme rules against Brock Lesnar. *Bryan is not main event material. he is just B+ player. he need to change is character and theme song.*


:flip :ti . Keep it up dude , i got some pop corn ova here.Bryan will be the best wrestler and entertainer of this era and of the next era.I bet my ass. Bryan is the best wrestler in the world. Dont even think about of saying CM punk is better , rollins is better , cesaro is better bla bla bla.Punk is second to bryan only cuz of his mic skills.


----------



## roberta

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

You could not wait even a week to start bashing Daniel Bryan :floyd1


----------



## OZZY

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Never been a fan or saw the appeal.


----------



## Cashmere

fpalm Hahaha who was in charge of Bryan's wardrobe!? Sneakers at a wedding!? Oh no.


----------



## stylesclash360

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I was beginning to get fatigued until Bryan did that cool "Occupy RAW" segment. I don't think I'll ever get sick of him, unless his matches start to suck.


----------



## Bron Melo

John Cenas Theme is better:

http://johncenathemesong.tumblr.com


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Can you imagine if Austin, Rock, Undertaker, Goldberg, Sting or anyother do Yes chant?
its suited for midcard not for main eventers. if bryan was midcard than i would consider him one of the best midcard ever but as main eventer he suck.

Cant wait until fans start booing him. 2011 heel bryan was best.


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> Can you imagine if Austin, Rock, Undertaker, Goldberg, Sting or anyother do Yes chant?
> its suited for midcard not for main eventers. if bryan was midcard than i would consider him one of the best midcard ever but as main eventer he suck.
> 
> Cant wait until fans start booing him. 2011 heel bryan was best.


The people who cheer for him on RAW are saying something else.If u liked him only in 2011 then u know nothing about him


----------



## Dilan Omer

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Daniel bryan is still *MORE* entertaining than *Randy Orton,John cena or Batisa*


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



stylesclash360 said:


> I was beginning to get fatigued until Bryan did that cool "Occupy RAW" segment. I don't think I'll ever get sick of him, unless his matches start to suck.





Jarsy1 said:


> The people who cheer for him on RAW are saying something else.If u liked him only in 2011 then u know nothing about him



I was his fan during Team hell no too. Angry Bryan No chant was MUCH better.

his current smiley yes character is absolutely garbage.

im so glad that sheild is taking his place to feud with authority. bryan/HHH is lame version of Austin/mcmahon from attitude era. even CM punk/HHH would have been gold. but FUKING BRYAN.


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> I was his fan during Team hell no too. Angry Bryan No chant was MUCH better.
> 
> his current smiley yes character is absolutely garbage.
> 
> im so glad that sheild is taking his place to feud with authority. bryan/HHH is lame version of Austin/mcmahon from attitude era. even CM punk/HHH would have been gold. but FUKING BRYAN.


I get it , u are a cm punk mark which is mad cuz bryan took his spot.Well i had a lot of respect for punk untill he left the company like a crybaby. People are chanting YES and daniel bryan on every arena even when he is not in a match while people started chanting cm punk when he left.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Get off your high horses Bryan fans.

The guys an annoying ugly lil' freak. The most unrealistic Champion there ever was.

As for him being "the best wrestler" bullshit. I'd rather watch severalllll other guys than him.


Oh and how "adults" can do the YES chant is beyond me.

Something people don't talk about is the fact HHH and Stephanie have pretty much carried this storyline along with the heat of Batista winning the Rumble.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> Can you imagine if Austin, Rock, Undertaker, Goldberg, Sting or anyother do Yes chant?
> its suited for midcard not for main eventers. if bryan was midcard than i would consider him one of the best midcard ever but as main eventer he suck.
> 
> Cant wait until fans start booing him. 2011 heel bryan was best.


Every word. Spot on.

Bryan as a heel in 2011 was so easy to hate it was unreal.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I dont like him either you should do what I do and turn over when his segments are on, the love will die soon enough he has had his moment now


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

GOD DAMN IT NOW THIS PIECE OF SHIT TOPIC HAS TO BE MERGED WITH OUR THREAD!!!

Jesus Christ, why can't these shitty threads be left out of the real one??


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Get off your high horses Bryan fans.
> 
> The guys an annoying ugly lil' freak. The most unrealistic Champion there ever was.
> 
> As for him being "the best wrestler" bullshit. I'd rather watch severalllll other guys than him.
> 
> 
> Oh and how "adults" can do the YES chant is beyond me.
> 
> Something people don't talk about is the fact HHH and Stephanie have pretty much carried this storyline along with the heat of Batista winning the Rumble.


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Get off your high horses Bryan fans.
> 
> The guys an annoying ugly lil' freak. The most unrealistic Champion there ever was.
> 
> As for him being "the best wrestler" bullshit. I'd rather watch severalllll other guys than him.
> 
> 
> Oh and how "adults" can do the YES chant is beyond me.
> 
> Something people don't talk about is the fact HHH and Stephanie have pretty much carried this storyline along with the heat of Batista winning the Rumble.



completely agreed. he cant even cut a decent promo. his mic skills are terrible. now imagine how shield/authority fued will be much better than disaster bryan/authority is.

Ambrose/HHH promo would be GOLD on mic.


----------



## YunisTaker

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

*Honestly I'm not. He's fresh and it's nice to see a new face with the world title for a chance. I'm no where near a Daniel Bryan fan and the only thing that really annoys me about him is when he 'hulks up' during his matches. Otherwise he's entertaining in the ring, though he still needs to practice a lot when it comes to mic skills and acting.*


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



RKO361 said:


>


Worst mother fucking Cat meme ever.

Congrats gimp.


----------



## evilshade

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Not so much Daniel Bryan but all his fans. I've hated the Yes chants from day one. It's lame and corny, it's like seeing a bunch of dysfunctional people at a seminar


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Get off your high horses Bryan fans.
> 
> The guys an annoying ugly lil' freak. The most unrealistic Champion there ever was.
> 
> As for him being "the best wrestler" bullshit. I'd rather watch severalllll other guys than him.
> 
> 
> Oh and how "adults" can do the YES chant is beyond me.
> 
> Something people don't talk about is the fact HHH and Stephanie have pretty much carried this storyline along with the heat of Batista winning the Rumble.


People were chanting his name since he got fired from NXT so were they adults? i get it everyone is adult except u. Most unrealistic champion? His ability says something else. Also he really is the best wrestler since 2005.He has been winning awards lol.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> People were chanting his name since he got fired from NXT so were they adults? i get everyone is adult except u. Most unrealistic champion? His ability says something else. Also he really is the best wrestler since 2005.He has been winning awards lol.


There's a difference chanting someones name to doing that ridiculous child like "YES" chant with the arms in the air like a special child.


----------



## Londrick

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Seems like Bryan's really made it as a star since all the haters are coming out now.


----------



## ImmortalTechnique

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Amazing how OP made you all dance for him haha. You all took the bait so eagerly too.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

LOL people are doing the same with DB they were doing with Rock when he returned. Saying all he did was his same repeated jokes and shit. Geez, the promo on RAW was great. Got a real ME feeling from that promo. There's more to him then just the YES chants. The YES thing is actually perfect, because most big time ME players need a OVER catchphrase. 

To answer the question, for me? No. This is SO refreshing from Cena, and I can only hope (which I don't even bother do these days) that he's booked as a ME player.


----------



## TheOaths

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*










I give it an hour before this reaches 15+ pages.


----------



## AntMan

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm sick of Iron Man. He gets pushed harder than the other Avengers. 

I'm sick ice cream. Could it be anymore cold?

I'm sick of Kevin Hart.

I'm sick of shaky cam.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Londrick said:


> Seems like Bryan's really made it as a star since all the haters are coming out now.


Bryan has always had his haters, topics like this are not new, not everybody jumped on the I want to try and be cool too bandwagon


----------



## Pip-Man

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



LateTrain27 said:


> :ti


Wait,so Bryan is better at wrestling than a guy who's an actual wrestler? :ann2 ok...


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

God, we should just have a Troll forum where alll these threads can go in. Topics like these ruin the good ones.


----------



## WWE

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

it's not that im sick of him, im just sick of people thinking he should face people like Lesnar, Rock, even taker fpalm


----------



## 11Shareef

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm sick of his marks, not himself.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Lesnar is GOING to face him though. It has to be done. Biggest face vs. Biggest heel.


----------



## evilshade

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I think Batista nailed it when he said "people can live vicariously through Daniel because he looks like them." I can't think of any other reasons for his overwhelming popularity in the WWE


----------



## Flair Shot

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Worst mother fucking Cat meme ever.
> 
> Congrats gimp.


----------



## NeyNey

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Not *one* bit.


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Lesnar is GOING to face him though. It has to be done. Biggest face vs. Biggest heel.



I would cheer lesnar over him. lesnar should beat him at extreme rules and at summerslam Cesaro should take belt from lesnar. Cesaro deserve push than bryan.


----------



## L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> I would cheer lesnar over him. lesnar should beat him at extreme rules and at summerslam Cesaro should take belt from lesnar. Cesaro deserve push than bryan.


Cesaro is too complex for these gays on here. Bryan looks like, acts, wrestles and has the catchphrase of a child, unlike CESAROOO.

Imagine Cena with Bryans gimmick... Hypocrites.


----------



## TJQ

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Definitely *not* sick of Bryan. I'm more than excited for this run he's about to have.


----------



## Chrome

Nope. He's still one of the best things going in WWE right now.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Thuganomics said:


> it's not that im sick of him, im just sick of people thinking he should face people like Lesnar, Rock, even taker fpalm


once you go over Batista, Sheamus, Orton, Cena, and HHH clean, you can go over them all. ALL I SAY.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Except that does no good booking wise. New talent should go over. Have him have a long and entertaining feud first.

You can't just want someone held back because you dislike him.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Daniel Bryan saved WrestleMania and gave us one of the biggest moments in WWE history with one of the biggest pops. Take your negativity with you and go sit in a dark closet.


----------



## thaimasker

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> I would cheer lesnar over him. lesnar should beat him at extreme rules and at summerslam Cesaro should take belt from lesnar. Cesaro deserve push than bryan.


Yeah and once that's done all of his appearances will be used up lmao. And DB has an official thread for a reason


----------



## evilshade

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

But looking at the bright side of things, better Bryan be champion than some joke like Miz or Ziggler. It could've been worse.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

This is why people who have this backwards viewpoint that only big guys should succeed in wrestling are so wrong. You don't look at it from a talent standpoint. What you do is you discriminate and judge people and tear down instead of building up. Times are changing, no one WANTS roided guys anymore. They want good people and wrestlers with skill and Bryan has that.


----------



## Vin Ghostal

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



pipboy1995 said:


> Wait,so Bryan is better at wrestling than a guy who's an actual wrestler? :ann2 ok...


What kind of screwed-up logic is that? Pro wrestling and collegiate/Greco-Roman wrestling are completely different. By your logic, Charlie Haas is better than Randy Savage because he has a more distinguished collegiate wrestling background. Fuck outta here.


----------



## Taker-Tribute-Act

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Trollin' Trollin' Trollin'.


----------



## THANOS

Interesting. So Bryan didn't trim bis beard after all lol, and he wore jeans and sneakers as his groomsmen theme for his wedding. Weird as fuck lol.


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> This is why people who have this backwards viewpoint that only big guys should succeed in wrestling are so wrong. You don't look at it from a talent standpoint. What you do is you discriminate and judge people and tear down instead of building up. Times are changing, no one WANTS roided guys anymore. They want good people and wrestlers with skill and Bryan has that.



skills? he cant cut a single promo, his entrance is worst entrance for main eventer ever. even worse than John cena. and he is not BEST in ring just good in ring.


----------



## Beatles123

Get ready boys, another merge is coming and this time it aint gonna be pretty...SMH.


----------



## beastedot9

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> This is why people who have this backwards viewpoint that only big guys should succeed in wrestling are so wrong. You don't look at it from a talent standpoint. What you do is you discriminate and judge people and tear down instead of building up. Times are changing, no one WANTS roided guys anymore. They want good people and wrestlers with skill and Bryan has that.


What talent? I see the same moves every time. What he did is irrelevant in ROH if his character in WWE (the program we all watch) is corny as shit. 

Also, who says it has to be really big guys? Cesaro isn't that big and I'd rather see him than bryan.


----------



## krai999

a jeans and a sneakers. You know this ain't the real wedding and is just for total divas. It has to be. No way brie would allow him to be dressed like this


----------



## xRedx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



krai999 said:


> i'm sick of aj's horrible actiong thank god Paige won. I know bryan is overrated but aj is as well


Looks like someone can't handle it when people don't like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> skills? he cant cut a single promo, his entrance is worst entrance for main eventer ever. even worse than John cena. and he is not BEST in ring just good in ring.


HE WON FUCKING AWARDS FOR BEING THE BEST WRESTLER since 2006 he has been winning awards for being the best wrestler. He can cut a promo , hes average on the mic.His entrance fits with the YES chants thats why its good.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Mods, please just close this thread when you've seen enough, please don't merge it into the main discussion thread.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I think bryans fans are in for a world of hurt if they think he is going to keep hold of that championship for longer than a month and go on to become the best thing the company has ever seen

He cant keep that goofy yes gimmick up forever and that is the only thing he has going for him right now, when people get tired of him because they will, the wwe wont know what to do with him


----------



## evilshade

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> Mods, please just close this thread when you've seen enough, please don't merge it into the main discussion thread.


What's wrong with a healthy discussion?


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> What talent? I see the same moves every time. What he did is irrelevant in ROH if his character in WWE (the program we all watch) is corny as shit.
> 
> Also, who says it has to be really big guys? Cesaro isn't that big and I'd rather see him than bryan.


Well actually, not all of us think it IS corny. He's far more cheerable than Cena will ever be because all of his matches are good back and fourth matches. I find it interesting you'd choose Cesaro, who would be the first to tell you Bryan's a great wrestler. Maybe you don't get it, but hey, what's wrong to you isn't wrong for others. I think you aren't being fair to him, as if you look at all his PPV matches, they all are good examples of wrestling.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> Mods, please just close this thread when you've seen enough, please don't merge it into the main discussion thread.


That would be like dictatorship, are people not allowed to show their dislike for a wrestler does everybody have to love him? i think not if there is a thread for people who love him there should be a thread for people who dont


----------



## xRedx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Tardbasher12 said:


> I'm sick of these AJ/Punk marks who are salty because Daniel Bryan is a bigger star than that whole couple combined.


In before, "HAHA YOURE A AJ/punk mark of course"
You're generalizing. There are actualy people who don't like Daniel Bryan. Get over it.


----------



## beastedot9

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



evilshade said:


> What's wrong with a healthy discussion?


Apparently trying to have a discussion about the majority's favorite wrestler warrants a locked thread.



Beatles123 said:


> Well actually, not all of us think it IS corny. He's far more cheerable than Cena will ever be because all of his matches are good back and fourth matches. I find it interesting you'd choose Cesaro, who would be the first to tell you Bryan's a great wrestler. Maybe you don't get it, but hey, what's wrong to you isn't wrong for others. I think you aren't being fair to him, as if you look at all his PPV matches, they all are good examples of wrestling.


Fair enough, I'm just going to accept the chants for what they are. I do have to admit I enjoyed his match with HHH at WM but was really disappointed in his role in the triple threat.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



evilshade said:


> What's wrong with a healthy discussion?


To be honest dude, most of the posts in this thread do not constitute what I would consider "healthy discussion". Trying to explain to someone the positives of a wrestler goes out the window when the responses are usually, "he's smaller than a two year old, weighs 150lbs, looks like a hobo, and isn't a great wrestler". It's hard to even respond to posts like that because those people have made up their mind and don't want to have healthy discussion.


----------



## cbg42

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> HE WON FUCKING AWARDS FOR BEING THE BEST WRESTLER since 2006 he has been winning awards for being the best wrestler. He can cut a promo , hes average on the mic.His entrance fits with the YES chants thats why its good.



award means Shit.

his entrance and yes chant is for MIDCARD not for FUKING MAIN EVENTER.

you people are sick of PG era. john cena but praise daniel bryan whose character is more childish??? LOL!!

if Bryan and YES movement is future of WWE than i guess its end of WWE.


----------



## xRedx

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



krai999 said:


> i'm sick of aj's horrible actiong thank god Paige won. I know bryan is overrated but aj is as well


Looks like someone can't handle it when people don't like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> Apparently trying to have a discussion about the majority's favorite wrestler warrants a locked thread.


Not so much that as it is that we have enough of these merged with the main thread already and then once it gets to there it's just a bunch of negativity versus respectful debate.


----------



## Dylanlip

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> To be honest dude, most of the posts in this thread do not constitute what I would consider "healthy discussion". Trying to explain to someone the positives of a wrestler goes out the window when the responses are usually, "he's smaller than a two year old, weighs 150lbs, looks like a hobo, and isn't a great wrestler". It's hard to even respond to posts like that because those people have made up their mind and don't want to have healthy discussion.


Exactly. This isn't a discussion, this is a shouting match outside the bar.


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> award means Shit.
> 
> his entrance and yes chant is for MIDCARD not for FUKING MAIN EVENTER.
> 
> you people are sick of PG era. john cena but praise daniel bryan whose character is more childish??? LOL!!
> 
> if Bryan and YES movement is future of WWE than i guess its end of WWE.


Awards means shit? :ti . So if ur favourite wrestler , football team watever win a award u will say its shit? Wow dem logics. Yeah his theme song is for a main eventer. Bryan gets the loudest reactions since the Attotude era which says something. Oh god u cant explain shit to a hater or troller like u.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> *I think bryans fans are in for a world of hurt if they think he is going to keep hold of that championship for longer than a month* and go on to become the best thing the company has ever seen
> 
> He cant keep that goofy yes gimmick up forever and that is the only thing he has going for him right now, *when people get tired of him because they will, the wwe wont know what to do with him*


I think you're in for a world of hurt if you think someone HHH just booked to go over himself, Batista and Orton all in one night WON'T be holding the title for longer than a month. Actually I'm willing put up my membership and account against it. Are you? 

Secondly, his yes chants have been growing for the past 2 years, he won't lose overness. You may get a sprinkle of boos here and there in non-smark cities, but most big cities will always universally love Bryan and drown out the boos. The same way it happened with Punk, only Bryan is a much bigger ratings draw at this point in his career than Punk was. So he also has that going for him as well.


----------



## SinJackal

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



MGenerationX said:


> Ooooohhhhhhhh how short minded people are. You were all singing his fucking praises 6 months ago. Shut up! Shut up! Shut up!
> 
> No I'm not 'sick of him'. You can shut up about people being better in the ring than him as well. He is the best they have. Lesnar is a far better catch/greco wrestler, but in terms of professional style - not a chance in hell.
> 
> Shut up!


Actually I was tired of him 6 months ago tbh. I'm actually glad he has the title now. I hope this HHH angle ends soon too so that there's no longer a storyline of people "out to get" Bryan and to "stop him" so he can't "overcome the odds" anymore. That way his imo forced popularity will very quickly fall if there's no fake conspiracy "keeping him down" anymore so there's nothing for hipster fans to bitch about and rally behind.

I seriously think smarks are going over the top with their cheering of that dude well beyond how much they actually give a shit about him specifically to see if they can influence the show and who's pushed. Bryan isn't that interesting to illicit that kind of reaction imo and quite frankly never was.

Guy is a decent overall pro wrestler, but the reactions he gets seem disingenuous and forced to me.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

"The end of WWE" because someone YOU don't like is champ?

We-hell then! Apparently wrestling revolves around you!


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SinJackal said:


> Actually I was tired of him 6 months ago tbh. I'm actually glad he has the title now. I hope this HHH angle ends soon too so that there's no longer a storyline of people "out to get" Bryan and to "stop him" so he can't "overcome the odds" anymore. That way his imo forced popularity will very quickly fall if there's no fake conspiracy "keeping him down" anymore so there's nothing for hipster fans to bitch about and rally behind.
> 
> I seriously think smarks are going over the top with their cheering of that dude well beyond how much they actually give a shit about him specifically to see if they can influence the show and who's pushed. Bryan isn't that interesting to illicit that kind of reaction imo and quite frankly never was.
> 
> Guy is a decent overall pro wrestler, but the reactions he gets seem disingenuous and forced to me.


Now see, THIS, THIS HERE, THIS is respectful debate. Not...whatever these other posts are.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Can't say I'm shocked here. Wrestling fans can literally never be happy. It's literally unbelievable how impossible it is to satisfy anyone here for more than two weeks.

I understand the people that didn't like him from the start, but to start thinking he's getting old NOW is ridiculous. If you actually considered yourself a Bryan fan, how the hell is he getting old now?


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> Awards means shit? :ti . So if ur favourite wrestler , football team watever win a award u will say its shit? Wow dem logics. Yeah his theme song is for a main eventer. Bryan gets the loudest reactions since the Attotude era which says something. Oh god u cant explain shit to a hater or troller like u.


I hope you are not using the slammys as an example of his awards, how could anybody take a scripted tv award show seriously, even more so when its unfair that individual wrestlers are limited to using a particular moveset and are unable to show their true in ring abilities


----------



## TheMenace

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Only appropriate response to this thread.


----------



## THANOS

krai999 said:


> a jeans and a sneakers. You know this ain't the real wedding and is just for total divas. It has to be. No way brie would allow him to be dressed like this


It's a real wedding lol. The only thing I can hope for, is the fact that they taped two separate ceremonies with one being the real deal, and another being for TV use. I'm still surprised he didn't trim the beard AT ALL, I though Brie's Grandma was adamant on that happening? I was kind of hoping he would .


----------



## Rap God

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> I hope you are not using the slammys as an example of his awards, how could anybody take a scripted tv award show seriously, even more so when its unfair that individual wrestlers are limited to using a particular move-set and are unable to show their true in ring abilities


It wasnt slammy award looool.Has there ever been WWE slammy award for the best wrestler? wrestler not superstar and bryan wins awards since 2006 and he was in ROH.


----------



## Nas

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

In all honesty, the dude isn't so strong on the mic, and technical wrestling really doesn't hold my attention, so imo I'd rather see someone else at the summit.

Saying that however, he is an awesome dude that has changed the WWE crowd quite a bit, more than CM Punk at least.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> It wasnt slammy award looool.Has there ever been slammy award of the best wrestler? wrestler not superstar and bryan wins awards since 2006 and he was in ROH.


Okay then, I do think he is a good wrestler but that is not why I dislike him, he looks like a hobo, sucks on the mic and has no charisma

also I see people hating on cena for smiling and no selling segments well bryan does this a lot but nobody else ever mentions it


----------



## Brye

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Okay then, I do think he is a good wrestler but that is not why I dislike him, he looks like a hobo, sucks on the mic and* has no charisma*
> 
> also I see people hating on cena for smiling and no selling segments well bryan does this a lot but nobody else ever mentions it


Eh, I don't know about that.



Charisma said:


> : a special charm or appeal that causes people to feel attracted and excited by someone (such as a politican)


----------



## Brandough

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Only the hardcore smarky hypocritical change their opinions on a weekly basis part of the IWC are sick of him. It's funny cause most of them were crying their self to sleep every Monday night about how the WWE is burying him, and now that he is champ, that's when the hate starts. It never fails


----------



## tylermoxreigns

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Jesus Christ has the hating already started fpalm


You know you've made it when.....


----------



## alchecho

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I never liked the guy i don't really see what the appeal is and his mic skills are horrendous, and the yes chant is the most stupid chant ever


----------



## evilshade

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> award means Shit.
> 
> his entrance and yes chant is for MIDCARD not for FUKING MAIN EVENTER.
> 
> you people are sick of PG era. john cena but praise daniel bryan whose character is more childish??? LOL!!
> 
> if Bryan and YES movement is future of WWE than i guess its end of WWE.


If instead the chants were something like "Fuck no/ fuck yes" (doesn't matter if censored, it's the thought that counts), I would have marked the fuck out

That being said, I think a lot of the Bryan hate stems from his character being so PG/cartoony. I know this is the case for me, at least


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



alchecho said:


> I never liked the guy i don't really see what the appeal is and his mic skills are horrendous, and the yes chant is the most stupid chant ever


That, however, is subjective opinion.


----------



## DanM3

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Randy orton, Batista and cena all suck on the mic. They also are bland in the ring. Daniel Bryan is great in the ring and can get the crowd going on the mic. I like his mic work it's to the point and doesn't rely on bad comedy or saying things in a slow way like orton.

However now he's champion I fully expect a lot of people on here to turn on him . It happend with punk a few years ago. He's best cena, hhh, Orton and Batista clean in the past 12 months so I hate to break it to you but he's not going a way any time soon


----------



## stylesclash360

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> I was his fan during Team hell no too. Angry Bryan No chant was MUCH better.
> 
> his current smiley yes character is absolutely garbage.
> 
> im so glad that sheild is taking his place to feud with authority. bryan/HHH is lame version of Austin/mcmahon from attitude era. even CM punk/HHH would have been gold. but FUKING BRYAN.


I think it was a great idea to align Shield with Bryan, as it will prevent either act from going stale for the time being. I'm hoping that Bryan undergoes some changes as the champion.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Welcome to the Playa Haters Ball.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

no


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

THANOS said:


> Interesting. So Bryan didn't trim bis beard after all lol, and he wore jeans and sneakers as his groomsmen theme for his wedding. Weird as fuck lol.


Honestly if they are happy who cares? SURE most people wouldn't wear sneakers but it's about the 2 of them.
Most wedding i go 2 i end up going in a Kilt and i get a hell of a lot of look's, but and i could see it being 2 weddings because i KNOW Bryan isn't a fan of the show so it's might just be for TV and they had the REAL wedding before/after.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SinJackal said:


> Actually I was tired of him 6 months ago tbh. I'm actually glad he has the title now. I hope this HHH angle ends soon too so that there's no longer a storyline of people "out to get" Bryan and to "stop him" so he can't "overcome the odds" anymore. That way his imo forced popularity will very quickly fall if there's no fake conspiracy "keeping him down" anymore so there's nothing for hipster fans to bitch about and rally behind.
> 
> I seriously think smarks are going over the top with their cheering of that dude well beyond how much they actually give a shit about him specifically to see if they can influence the show and who's pushed. Bryan isn't that interesting to illicit that kind of reaction imo and quite frankly never was.
> 
> Guy is a decent overall pro wrestler, but the reactions he gets seem disingenuous and forced to me.


Very strong arguments and a good well-thought out post. I can definitely have a good discussion with you on this. I actually agree with you that it will be interesting to see how Bryan handles himself wants the anti-authority storyline ends. I think HHH and crew probably want to ride out that wave of momentum as long as they can, with HHH throwing obstacle after obstacle at Bryan all under the anti-authority umbrella. They can do feuds between Bryan and Evolution members, Heyman and Cesaro, Rusev, Sheamus, and more, all under the Authority umbrella to stretch it out all year if they so choose, and I feel people will be just as strong for him as they are now. I think as long as you have him lose clean occasionally on TV, and hold his own in promo segments, he'll succeed. The ball is on Bryan's court to properly sell his half of his programs, and if they let him be creative with it, and just let lose like in NXT, then I'm sure he can rise to meet the expectations.

Will he set the world on fire in his programs like Austin did on his rise? Most likely no, but he definitely has much more in him than we've seen up until now, and with legends like Austin and JR critiquing his promos and mic skills, I feel Bryan, with his work ethic, will make that his main challenge to focus on this year.

Personally I hope he has a reign that lasts about 5-7 months, and keeps him hot on his exit from the title scene. I think that's a solid reign for his first proper victory. I don't think he'll be turning heel for a couple years at least, but when he finally does, I hope he will be able to take more liberties and be the cocky and vicious American Dragon character he was in ROH. This would be the best possible character he could play imo, but he doesn't need to become that just yet, and especially not with his the ratings and exposure his current program is getting.


----------



## validreasoning

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Prepare to get very sick because there are some seriously big money matches in Bryans future as champion. Bryan vs Lesnar, vs Cena, vs heel punk, vs the rock. A Cena heel turn on Bryan or vice versa would be huge.

To the guy that said fans will abandon him now he is champion you do realize that his WWE fanbase grew exponentially when he was whc in 2011/early 2012. WWE fans usually don't get behind wrestlers given WWE insistence for stop start pushes...now they see WWE are fully behind Bryan the sky is the limit


----------



## Romangirl252

aww they look so cute together...I'm happy for them


----------



## CrossRhodes94

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



L-E-S-S-T-H-A-N said:


> Get off your high horses Bryan fans.
> 
> The guys an annoying ugly lil' freak. The most unrealistic Champion there ever was.
> 
> As for him being "the best wrestler" bullshit. I'd rather watch severalllll other guys than him.
> 
> 
> Oh and how "adults" can do the YES chant is beyond me.
> 
> Something people don't talk about is the fact HHH and Stephanie have pretty much carried this storyline along with the heat of Batista winning the Rumble.


You're dumb as shit. I'm pretty sure a dog can outsmart you.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Please keep this thread open forever. It will hopefully prevent countless similarly themed threads from springing up. Oh, anti Bryan people have at it. There's no reasoning with some of you, so keep banging your drum and perhaps someone will care.


----------



## CrossRhodes94

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Please keep this thread open forever. It will hopefully prevent countless similarly themed threads from springing up. Oh, anti Bryan people have at it. There's no reasoning with some of you, so keep banging your drum and perhaps someone will care.


That's because their ignorant and have no argument. Ever. It's the same shit everytime.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

How could you get sick of the little guy? It's so believable that he could beat all members of Evolution in one night. Next pay per view, he should take out the Shield. Hell, bring Spirit Squad back, he'll beat all of them at the same time. After all, Bryan "overcomes the odds" in every match, yet he's still the underdog. How can you not love him?


----------



## CrossRhodes94

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Better than that pussy bitch Orton.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> Get ready boys, another merge is coming and this time it aint gonna be pretty...SMH.


I wish the mods would keep that thread open as a permanent anti-Bryan thread. Filter all the hate in their and prevent some incredibly asinine threads from being merged here.

On a brighter note, I got my dad to watch the Bryan documentary on my big screen tv and he loved it. he was really impressed with Brie because he assumed she was more like how Nikki comes across on Total Divas. I do hope Brie helps Bryan stand up for himself backstage and not get run over by more assertive people.


----------



## THANOS

RaneGaming said:


> Honestly if they are happy who cares? SURE most people wouldn't wear sneakers but it's about the 2 of them.
> Most wedding i go 2 i end up going in a Kilt and i get a hell of a lot of look's, but and i could see it being 2 weddings because i KNOW Bryan isn't a fan of the show so it's might just be for TV and they had the REAL wedding before/after.


Oh I have no problems with his dress code, and actually am a full advocate of love before style at weddings, but I thought thought it was a bit odd with how he was dressed in the AJ/Bryan fake wedding on TV. So maybe you're right, maybe there was two weddings, with one being fake for Total Divas and on RAW (where he dresses like his hippy persona on that show), and one after being a real one where he dresses proper and trimmed his beard? We'll know if we see him on RAW and has his beard trimmed.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RaneGaming said:


> Honestly if they are happy who cares? SURE most people wouldn't wear sneakers but it's about the 2 of them.
> Most wedding i go 2 i end up going in a Kilt and i get a hell of a lot of look's, but and i could see it being 2 weddings because i KNOW Bryan isn't a fan of the show so it's might just be for TV and they had the REAL wedding before/after.



Bryan is just being himself. He wont even put on airs for a reality show. Now that Raw is a Warrior tribute show, I do wonder if Bryan shows since they might not advance any storylines.


----------



## Onehitwonder

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Daniel Bryan character may have its flaws, but I would take him and the yes chants over Cena, Orton or Batista any day of the week, and twice on sundays.


----------



## Brandough

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



CrossRhodes94 said:


> Better than that pussy bitch Orton.


Lmaoooooo


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> skills? he cant cut a single promo, his entrance is worst entrance for main eventer ever. even worse than John cena. and he is not BEST in ring just good in ring.


1. Yes, he can cut promos.
2. Bryan doesn't pick his entrance music, so that's a very stupid argument to try to use.
3. Bryan is without a doubt one of the best in the ring in this day and age. If you have a basic understanding of what Pro Wrestling is and what storytelling is and have been watching for a decent amount of time, you know that Bryan is one of the best. There's no other way to deny it unless you don't have any of those things I just mentioned.


----------



## Stanford

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Hey, is anyone else sick of (popular wrestler)? His/her act is tired. (Less popular wrestler) should be in his/her spot.


----------



## Londrick

Bryan looks great in those pics imo. Has good taste when it comes to his wardrobe.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Onehitwonder said:


> Daniel Bryan character may have its flaws, but I would take him and the yes chants over Cena, Orton and Batista any day of the week, and twice on sundays.


It seems you and the majority of the audience/viewer agree , and that's all that matters. Majority = BANK :vince$


----------



## TheOaths

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



TheOaths said:


> I give it an hour before this reaches 15+ pages.


Damn. I was just about right.


----------



## Londrick

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Imagine the reaction from the haters if Bryan was the one to beat the streak. :mark:


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Warning: If you don't like Daniel Bryan, don't voice your opinion. Apparently only ignorant people aren't fond of the little guy.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> Warning: If you don't like Daniel Bryan, don't voice you're opinion. Apparently only ignorant people aren't fond of the little guy.


or trolls


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Londrick said:


> Imagine the reaction from the haters if Bryan was the one to beat the streak. :mark:



It would have been an interesting reaction if Bryan had defeated Taker at Mania. It would have been shock vs fans wanting to cheer Bryan for winning. It would have been something to see.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



cbg42 said:


> award means Shit.
> 
> his entrance and yes chant is for MIDCARD not for FUKING MAIN EVENTER.
> 
> you people are sick of PG era. john cena but praise daniel bryan whose character is more childish??? LOL!!
> 
> if Bryan and YES movement is future of WWE than i guess its end of WWE.


How is the yes chant for a mid carder when the guy doing the yes chant is getting bigger reactions than anyone on the roster? Because it's a chant? I guess WHAT and WHOOO are for mid carders too right? 

Right now Bryan as solidified himself to be one of the biggest draws WWE has right now. To say that the stuff he does right now belongs in the mid card is illogical and quite frankly, fucking retarded, because the stuff he does now is what has gotten him into the main event to begin with along with the fact that he was already favorable backstage given that before all of this even started, he already got a 4 month world title reign and was the WHC going into Wrestlemania 28.


----------



## just1988

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

*No, not at all. Bryan is fantastic and deserves to be in the spot that he's in. He's worked hard to get there and we've work hard enough to pay for the product, to have somebody as good as him on top.*


----------



## Jbardo

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No, its great seeing Bryan as champion and im looking forward to his reign with the gold, I hope the 5% of wrestling fans who dont like him dont cry too much.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> I hope you are not using the slammys as an example of his awards, how could anybody take a scripted tv award show seriously, even more so when its unfair that individual wrestlers are limited to using a particular moveset and are unable to show their true in ring abilities


He's not. He's using Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards.


----------



## Brye

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> Warning: If you don't like Daniel Bryan, don't voice your opinion. Apparently only ignorant people aren't fond of the little guy.


Has nothing to do with your opinion. It's how you voice it.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



TheGMofGods said:


> He's not. He's using Wrestling Observer Newsletter Awards.


Okay I just said he is a good wrestler but that is all he is and all I give credit to him for theres nothing appealing to me about him if i wanted to see a corny character who overcomes the odds every ppv I will just watch cenas matches


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

6 days as champion and I am still marking out for what he did and just how hugely over he is. Wherever he goes he ascends to the top of the promotion. He did it in ROH and in WWE. History keeps repeating itself because Bryan is the driving force. I love how is is just so respected by the other talent. I wish Nigel had made it too but it wasnt meant to be.


----------



## Brandough

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Those same people crying because Daniel Bryan wasn't in the royal rumble are now upset he's champion


:lmao :lmao :lmao IWC GON IWC


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brandough said:


> Those same people crying because Daniel Bryan wasn't in the royal rumble are now upset he's champion
> 
> 
> :lmao :lmao :lmao IWC GON IWC


Do you have proof it is the same people who liked him before or are you just using that idea to hide behind the truth that people just do not like him and never have


----------



## CrossRhodes94

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SuperDanielBryan said:


> Warning: If you don't like Daniel Bryan, don't voice your opinion. Apparently only ignorant people aren't fond of the little guy.


Yet your criticizing me for voicing my opinion on Orton? Nice.... Hypocritical much?


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Man these threads are so predictable. The posts containing excellent discussion points get bypassed and tossed to the wayside in favor of shock comments and over exaggerated trolling.


----------



## Spittekauga

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Didn't like him the first time i saw him at Wrestlemania 29, don't like him no either.


----------



## SuperDanielBryan

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



CrossRhodes94 said:


> Yet your criticizing me for voicing my opinion on Orton? Nice.... Hypocritical much?


Wait... What did I say about your opinion or Orton..?


----------



## RKO85

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I've been sick of Bryan for a long time. I've been sick of those stupid yes chants too.


----------



## tonsgrams

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No but I do think he is a little overrated.


----------



## Brandough

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Do you have proof it is the same people who liked him before or are you just using that idea to hide behind the truth that people just do not like him and never have




Yup there's proof. Just look on this forum those guys that go "I used to like Daniel Bryan, not anymore because....." Hell this thread even asked "Anyone else sick of Daniel Bryan?"


----------



## Duberry

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I've been a fan of him since day one and will continue to be, but the yes stuff does get tedious at times. There's really no need for him to do it at all really as the fans would chant it no matter what. Could do with getting rid of the piss-stained tramp look as well now that he's essentially undisputed champion.


----------



## CrossRhodes94

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



RKO85 said:


> I've been sick of Bryan for a long time. I've been sick of those stupid yes chants too.





SuperDanielBryan said:


> Wait... What did I say about your opinion or Orton..?


I thought that was directed at me.. Sorry for assuming.


----------



## thaimasker

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Okay I just said he is a good wrestler but that is all he is and all I give credit to him for theres nothing appealing to me about him if i wanted to see a corny character who overcomes the odds every ppv I will just watch cenas matches


Over coming the odds every PPV...Which PPV beside Mania did he overcome the odds? Did he over come the odds this past Raw and Smackdown? sure but with 3 other people to help him and even those odds


----------



## Srdjan99

Bron Melo said:


> John Cenas Theme is better:
> 
> http://johncenathemesong.tumblr.com


It might be, but after 10 years of hearing "My time is Now" every week, I got quite sick of it. "Flight of the Valkyries" :mark:


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



thaimasker said:


> Over coming the odds every PPV...Which PPV beside Mania did he overcome the odds? Did he over come the odds this past Raw and Smackdown? sure but with 3 other people to help him and even those odds


He has only just won the belt, raw and smackdown are not ppvs, when the time comes for him to defend that title against somebody like brock lesnar the storyline will be how on earth is bryan going to beat a monster like brock all on his own, then he will win somehow and overcome the odds like cena does, its boring


----------



## Darkness is here

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

The worst thing about him are his marks, who make the flair marks nothing when overrating their hero.

All of them say how he gets austin pops, and I checked raw after wm and he got an average pop but a great REACTION.

WHICH TELLS YOU HIS CHANT IS STILL MORE OVER THAN HIM.


----------



## thaimasker

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Darkness is here said:


> The worst thing about him are his marks, who make the flair marks nothing when overrating their hero.
> 
> All of them say how he gets austin pops, and I checked raw after wm and he got an average pop but a great REACTION.
> 
> WHICH TELLS YOU HIS CHANT IS STILL MORE OVER THAN HIM.


Yeah his "Daniel Bryan" and "You deserve it" chant which was just as loud as "YES" is more over than him.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> 6 days as champion and I am still marking out for what he did and just how hugely over he is. Wherever he goes he ascends to the top of the promotion. He did it in ROH and in WWE. History keeps repeating itself because Bryan is the driving force. I love how is is just so respected by the other talent. I wish Nigel had made it too but it wasnt meant to be.


You and me both :hunter. I truly believe he'll rise even higher as well! There will always be a few haters, just like there was in his time in ROH, but his majority popularity will only grow in time! :


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Why can't they both be over? It's not that hard to think Bryan makes the chant work.


----------



## Darkness is here

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

The chants are counted as REACTIONS NOT POPS.


----------



## Beatles123

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

In YOUR personal book.


----------



## THANOS

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Darkness is here said:


> The worst thing about him are his marks, who make the flair marks nothing when overrating their hero.
> 
> All of them say how he gets austin pops, *and I checked raw after wm and he got an average pop* but a great REACTION.
> 
> WHICH TELLS YOU HIS CHANT IS STILL MORE OVER THAN HIM.


That is due to his entrance music. His entrance pop would be much better if they gave him Final Countdown I guarantee it.

But the second part of your posts is a straight up lie. He got his name, "Daniel Bryan" chanted for over a minute straight, please explain how that is NOT Austin level? Please do elaborate on how his chant is more over than him? As Seth Rollins said in the Bryan documentary, people ONLY chant yes in support of him, not because it's catchy.


----------



## DanM3

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No matter what you can always rely on the IWC to turn on a wrestler as soon as they get popular.

Wrestlemania 30 was the culmination of a excellently executed storyline. The fact that it was unplanned and the WWE had to change their booking makes it all the better. I think he's great. The whole the chants more over than him is stupid. In that case ' what ' is way more over than Austin as Austin hasn't wrestled for years, and wooooo is more over then flair.


----------



## ShieldOfJustice

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



DanM3 said:


> No matter what you can always rely on the IWC to turn on a wrestler as soon as they get popular.


I wish people would stop saying this about the IWC and Daniel Bryan. The IWC has not turned on him. Almost everyone who liked Bryan from the IWC -still- likes Bryan. All because a few on-the-fence fans and a few trolls say they don't like him now, does not mean he has been turned on.

The IWC does not speak with one voice, however, the majority of them like Bryan. All because a small minority of them do not like Bryan does not mean they have turned on him.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I agree.

#leaderoftheNOmovement


----------



## Brye

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

When you start analyzing people's entrances to check for pops because you don't like the person, I think you have a problem.


----------



## radiatedrich

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

>Great wrestler
>Perfectly booked storyline
>IWC still whines


----------



## tonsgrams

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brye said:


> When you start analyzing people's entrances to check for pops because you don't like the person, I think you have a problem.


Lool, that is just sad tbh.


----------



## jjgp1112

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

And it's fickle threads like this that completely justify WWE being reluctant to cater to the IWC.


----------



## Kemil22

*re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



jjgp1112 said:


> And it's fickle threads like this that completely justify WWE being reluctant to cater to the IWC.


The guy who made this thread has never been a fan of bryan why cant you fanboys accept that some people just do not like him and stop pretending the whole universe does or has to


----------



## jewels14

If you look through my 100 posts you'll see i don't state facts and tell people theyre right or wrong ect. Im very unbiased also... And in my OPINION Bryan isn't main event material for the long hual. I think a character change might help that a little though.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



jjgp1112 said:


> And it's fickle threads like this that completely justify WWE being reluctant to cater to the IWC.


THIS


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



THANOS said:


> That is due to his entrance music. His entrance pop would be much better if they gave him Final Countdown I guarantee it.
> 
> But the second part of your posts is a straight up lie. He got his name, "Daniel Bryan" chanted for over a minute straight, please explain how that is NOT Austin level? Please do elaborate on how his chant is more over than him? As Seth Rollins said in the Bryan documentary, people ONLY chant yes in support of him, not because it's catchy.


then why when other people try to star the chant the crowd still chants it?
I.e: show starting the chant after rhodes title victory, that reaction was insane.

And cena, hhh, rock all get their names chanted for more than a minute.
And chant does'nt equal POP BUT REACTION, these are the basics of wrestling.


----------



## Oakue

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm not really a fan but I don't mind him either. He is what he is. I do agree though it won't be long until the interest fades a bit. IWC is a fickle bunch. And they seem to be more into the chase. Once they get what they want they move on to someone different.


----------



## MarcioDX99

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



radiatedrich said:


> >Great wrestler
> >Perfectly booked storyline
> >IWC still whines


this thread in short


----------



## FITZ

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Brye said:


> When you start analyzing people's entrances to check for pops because you don't like the person, I think you have a problem.


Fair point.



Kemil22 said:


> Okay I just said he is a good wrestler but that is all he is and all I give credit to him for theres nothing appealing to me about him if i wanted to see a corny character who overcomes the odds every ppv I will just watch cenas matches


In 6 months if he keeps overcoming the odds every single time this might have some merit. But as of right now it seems kind of silly. 

Summerslam: Did not overcome the odds and didn't leave with the title
Night of Champions: Walked out with the title but had it stripped the next night. Did not overcome the odds
Battleground: Screwed out of the title. 
HIAC: Screwed out of the title.
Survivor Series: Was in a tag match with another former World Champion and beat 2 guys that were new to the roster
TLC: Lost to the Wyatts in a handicap match
Royal Rumble: Lost cleanly to Bray Wyatt
Elimination Champion: Screwed out of the title
Wrestlemania: Overcomes the odds after being screwed over for months


It seems like people that are saying that they are already sick of Bryan are "pre fed up" with him. As in you are just assuming what he is going to do for the next 6 months and you have decided that when that does happen you will be fed up with him. 



Darkness is here said:


> The worst thing about him are his marks, who make the flair marks nothing when overrating their hero.
> 
> All of them say how he gets austin pops, and I checked raw after wm and he got an average pop but a great REACTION.
> 
> WHICH TELLS YOU HIS CHANT IS STILL MORE OVER THAN HIM.


So are you telling me that I in fact was at Raw after Mania and I chanted "Daniel Bryan" and "You Deserve It" at the top of my longs, not because I like Daniel Bryan but because I like his chant? Of all crowds you could make this argument about you are seriously saying that with the hardcore wrestling fans that traveled all over the world to see Mania and Raw that it's just the chant that is over? Maybe when they run a show in the middle of nowhere and the Yes chant is over huge that might have some truth to it but not in front of THAT crowd.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bahaha! Epic thread rename!! Perfect.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brye said:


> When you start analyzing people's entrances to check for pops because you don't like the person, I think you have a problem.


I was just trying to find out truth and I ACTUALLY LIKE BRYAN but HATE his marks for overrating him to hell.
I liked him ALOT from ER12-ER13 because back then he did'nt used to rely on a fucking chant and do the same promos with the CUMPOLSURY yes chant, he was entertaing then but now he is boring as hell.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> then why when other people try to star the chant the crowd still chants it?
> I.e: show starting the chant after rhodes title victory, that reaction was insane.


And what happened at Survivor Series when Show faced Orton? The Yes chant sure didn't stick with him, now did it? Fans may chant at occasionally if there is a happy moment like the Rhodes Bros winning the tag titles off the dominant Shield, but it will never stick with the wrestler. Do you hear loud Yes chants for Sheamus, AJ, or Big Show now? Of course not, because fans do it predominately to support Bryan, and occasionally to support something they enjoyed seeing.



Darkness is here said:


> And *cena, hhh*, rock all get their names chanted for more than a minute.
> And chant does'nt equal POP BUT REACTION, these are the basics of wrestling.


No they don't. The Rock, Austin, and Hogan do, and CM Punk usually does as well, but this is not a normal reaction for a top star. It's a reaction that is usually only associated with the biggest stars ever. That says something right there whether you're willing to admit it or not.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



TaylorFitz said:


> Fair point.
> 
> 
> 
> In 6 months if he keeps overcoming the odds every single time this might have some merit. But as of right now it seems kind of silly.
> 
> Summerslam: Did not overcome the odds and didn't leave with the title
> Night of Champions: Walked out with the title but had it stripped the next night. Did not overcome the odds
> Battleground: Screwed out of the title.
> HIAC: Screwed out of the title.
> Survivor Series: Was in a tag match with another former World Champion and beat 2 guys that were new to the roster
> TLC: Lost to the Wyatts in a handicap match
> Royal Rumble: Lost cleanly to Bray Wyatt
> Elimination Champion: Screwed out of the title
> Wrestlemania: Overcomes the odds after being screwed over for months
> 
> 
> It seems like people that are saying that they are already sick of Bryan are "pre fed up" with him. As in you are just assuming what he is going to do for the next 6 months and you have decided that when that does happen you will be fed up with him.
> 
> 
> *
> So are you telling me that I in fact was at Raw after Mania and I chanted "Daniel Bryan" and "You Deserve It" at the top of my longs, not because I like Daniel Bryan but because I like his chant? Of all crowds you could make this argument about you are seriously saying that with the hardcore wrestling fans that traveled all over the world to see Mania and Raw that it's just the chant that is over? Maybe when they run a show in the middle of nowhere and the Yes chant is over huge that might have some truth to it but not in front of THAT crowd.*


I agree with everything you said. Excellent points, especially the bold section.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Okay I just said he is a good wrestler but that is all he is


Bullshit, if that was all he was then why isn't Tyson Kidd near the top of the card....

Bryan has incredible crowd connection, charisma, an ability to comeback stronger from being fired, buried 20 feet deep that lesser wrestlers would be killed stone dead. He is also great at playing so many different characters, after all it was playing a comedy goofball that he got over massive...


----------



## Pip-Man

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Vin Ghostal said:


> What kind of screwed-up logic is that? Pro wrestling and collegiate/Greco-Roman wrestling are completely different. By your logic, Charlie Haas is better than Randy Savage because he has a more distinguished collegiate wrestling background. Fuck outta here.


Better wrestler? Hell yes! Better entertainer? No. I posted something that makes perfect sense.Dont get your fucking panties in a bunch.You clearly felt like using ABC logic to get yourself offended


----------



## Certified G

Since Bryan has truly reached the top in WWE now, I thought it'd be fitting to post this, sorry for the formatting in advance, copying straight from the newsletter instantly fucks up the whole text so I did my best to keep it readable. This is the full piece Dave Meltzer wrote in August 2009 right after Daniel Bryan signed with WWE. It's amazing to see how far he's come:



> Bryan Danielson has reached an agreement to join WWE. Danielson, 28, arguably the best technical wrestler in the world over the past several years, was the top star in ROH for much of the promotion’s seven-year history. When Danielson didn’t renew his contract several months back when they were trying to lock people up long-term after signing the HDNet deal, the WWE was always considered a possibility. Over the past week, WWE has gone after some ROH talent (because most were under contract, there were limited moves that could be made at one time) with the word being it was due to HDNet moving ROH television to Mondays, which WWE considered their night.
> 
> ROH reported that Danielson will work its September dates as scheduled with New York on 9/26 being his farewell show. With ROH having its financial issues and Pro Wrestling NOAH booking fewer foreigners, his prospects for next year as an independent wrestler were uncertain. He also had dates for Dragon Gate USA, where he was scheduled in the main event of the 9/6 show in Chicago against Naruki Doi. He was also scheduled to do an angle going forward that was significant to that promotion, that has to be changed or done by someone else.
> 
> Danielson was named the Observer’s Most Outstanding Wrestler for the third straight year this past year, and had been voted Best Technical Wrestler for four straight years. He had consistently had probably more great matches of the past few years than anyone on the U.S. wrestling scene.
> But at about 5-8 and 185 pounds, he’s small by WWE standards . With the exception of Rey Mysterio,
> nobody in that size range has ever truly gotten to be a top star in the company.
> The Danielson situation is unique. He had signed with WWE in 2000 coming out of the old Shawn Michaels wrestling school, where he, Brian Kendrick and Lance McNaught (Lance Cade) were the top graduates, although he picked things up the quickest. When Michaels attempted to run a local regional promotion out of San Antonio with television, it was clear that his top star and best wrestler from day one was the masked American Dragon. With the wrestling war hot and heavy and both WWE and WCW being aggressive at first signing any prospect, WWE put him under a developmental deal. After Michaels folded his promotion due to financial losses, Danielson was sent to a WWF developmental promotion in Memphis, where he became a protege of William Regal. When WWF pulled out of Memphis, he was among the list of those cut, which was a controversial decision at the time.
> 
> While he would have become one of the top stars of the underground independent scene no matter what,
> his springboard to stardom in ROH was winning the King of Indies tournament in Vallejo, CA, in 2001. That show was responsible for the formation of ROH when Rob Feinstein and Gabe Sapolsky saw how much
> great talent there was and felt they could create a niche promotion with it.
> Danielson was the lone headliner with the company since its debut in 2002, being in the main event of the company’s first show and having a 15-month reign as champion from September 17, 2005, to December 23, 2006.
> Because he didn’t sign a new contract, he was largely used to build the top guys, in particular champion Austin Aries and leading contender Tyler Black. When Danielson didn’t sign, it was because he wanted options open to take a sabbatical from the promotion and had talked about going to Thailand to train in Muay Thai, but it also gave him the option to go to either WWE or TNA if they showed interest.
> 
> ROH announced a “Final Countdown tour” with Danielson, which would be the TV tapings on 9/10 and
> 9/11 in Philadelphia, the 9/18 show in Dayton, 9/19 in Chicago, 9/25 in Boston (where he’ll face Davey Richards) and the final farewell on 9/26 at the Manhattan Center, which is expected to sell out.
> The problem is that his style works best in long matches, and in WWE, unless you are a headliner, you don’t get long matches. His size and look will make it difficult to be a headliner in WWE. He easily could wind up as a prelim level wrestler similar to Jamie Noble, who has a more comedic personality but whose size has doomed him from really getting anywhere in WWE. Danielson’s style is based on incorporating both legitimate moves from MMA and melding several different styles of pro wrestling such as a touch of European and heavy Japanese oriented. It’s the perfect style for ROH fans but in many ways it’s the opposite of the WWE style, which is geared toward a more limited set of moves that are already over. ROH style is based on innovation and WWE style is based on familiarity with the audience.
> Danielson would have been a better fit for TNA a few years back. For whatever reason, when TNA was
> emphasizing the X Division, the people in charge saw Danielson as lacking charisma and never made an
> all-out effort to get him. Today, since the X Division guys have largely been either on a treadmill going nowhere for years, or in many cases, are less over then they were years ago and it has not been emphasized, on the surface he’s not the type of wrestler they would push, just based on them never making a big play.
> 
> Losing Danielson hurts ROH in that its audience can no longer claim they have “the best wrestler in the world.” Ever since Samoa Joe was no longer allowed to appear with the group by TNA, Danielson has been the backbone of the company and its most valuable performer. The company had been careful not to build everything around him, which would have been an easy decision. There was a lot of talk since losing the title of giving him a second title run, because his first run was so outstanding and he was the best guy for the role of ROH world champion. But there were thoughts it would be a “rerun” and nothing new, and then of late, without being under contract, it was probably not seriously considered.
> The loss is major to the promotion. But the success or failure of ROH is going to come down to whether or not they can make enough money to survive based on foreign television deals.
> 
> For Danielson, at this stage of the game because the style he’s expected to do on the indie scene is tough physically, it’s probably the best business move. He was able to make a living for years while being able to do the style of wrestling that he likes, but at his age, it does become the time when you have to think about being able to make a good living with your talent. But the jury is very much out on where his career goes from here. Plenty of great independent wrestlers don’t make it on the big stage, sometimes because the crowds don’t take to them and just as often, because they don’t fit management’s notion of marketable, which in WWE is often a very narrow vision. Just the fact he was this good for so long with neither major promotion beating down his door tells you that none of the major decision makers in the sport have been sold on him, even though he’s a superstar at the level he’s been working at for years.
> 
> From a WWE standpoint and the perfect example, Danielson is best reminiscent of the kid in one of the seasons of “Tough Enough” who was in the best condition at the tryouts but only made it as an alternate, and then won all the physical drills and picked up wrestling the quickest, and was still cut early because he wasn’t big and looked too much like a normal person. WWE is very much about taking people who they feel have a good look for television, like most avenues in Hollywood, and then teaching them to wrestle and act. The mentality is not about getting people over who are outstanding at performing in wrestling.
> 
> However, fans can dictate things to a degree. WWE did make people like Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit into major stars, but all had the advantage of coming in with established names with a major national rival promotion. Without it, Mysterio would not have had a chance coming in cold. C.M. Punk largely made it on fan reaction, but comparisons with Danielson are unfair even though both started as independent stars and made names in ROH. Danielson is a far superior wrestler, but Punk has a unique look and more, Punk’s best trait is he has great confidence in himself and it carries over to his promos. It’s the same reason he gets so much heat in the locker room, because of the idea that, what has he proved to act so confident, but if he didn’t have that confidence, he’d have never made it in wrestling to begin with.
> 
> I’d be shocked if Danielson got any of that heat. He’s easy to get along with and his reputation is he’s fantastic to work with. But he will still have to overcome the idea that he works independent style, or appearing too confident based on what he’s done in wrestling, when in WWE, none of that matters and can even be held against you with the idea of forces wanting to prove you weren’t as good as your hype. Still, I’m confident he’ll survive that aspect, but whether he’ll be given the opportunities, the jury is out.
> 
> Even though fans picked Evan Bourne right away to be a star, from a booking standpoint, he’s not been pushed anywhere near the level of his crowd response, and he is more spectacular in ways a more casual audience would see due to his great flying moves.
> Danielson’s best bet would be to put into a tag team where he would get regular television exposure, and then sneak over on talent, in some ways like Bret Hart did in another generation. It’s not a lock as that didn’t work for Paul London and Brian Kendrick, even though they had a run where they were a great tag team. My sense is he’ll be someone who takes time to click with the audience, and it is entirely possible he’ll never get the chance, and there’s always the risk of being remade with a career making or career breaking gimmick. But if he were to get the opening, he’s probably someone who, barring injury can have a long run and slowly his talent can rise him to a good level.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Another official thread.....DAT DBRY :bryan


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I've never been a fan of Daniel Bryan, so I haven't turned on him.

#leaderoftheNOmovement


----------



## radiatedrich

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



jewels14 said:


> If you look through my 100 posts you'll see i don't state facts and tell people theyre right or wrong ect. Im very unbiased also... And in my OPINION Bryan isn't main event material for the long hual. I think a character change might help that a little though.


That was my opinion as well before Bryan actually became main event material. But at this point, he's over with the crowd, he's well booked, has a great moveset, and can put on a hell of a match. In what way is Bryan not main event material? It's really not even a matter of opinion at this point considering he's been given that big push and it's been massively successful thus far. If he flops in a few months though, obviously that will change, but I don't see that happening.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

:lmao :lmao amazing, this is truly amazing.

Been a Bryan fan for a while and I won't stop anytime soon. The guy is super over, is an amazing wrestler and is ok on the mic. Not sure what else you can ask for tbh unless you're one of those guys that are asking for him to be a couple feet taller and some more muscle. I don't get how people can get tired of the yes stuff or call it kiddy, same people calling it kiddy probably never get tired of the Rocks childish jokes. Every time I see the crowd chant yes and do the gesture in unison I'm just awestruck because when was the last time one guy was truly over like this. 

Punk was super over and even I don think he had the crowd in the palm of his hand like Bryan does.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> Bahaha! Epic thread rename!! Perfect.


Thank you based MODS, I got my wish.


----------



## SMetalWorld

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I'm waiting for someone to put in his signature:

--------------------------------------------

Waiting for:

[] Daniel Bryan loses the WWE World Heavyweight Championship


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Hahahaha the thread name  Have fun here bandwagoners!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Corre said:


> Since Bryan has truly reached the top in WWE now, I thought it'd be fitting to post this. This is the full piece Dave Meltzer wrote in August 2009 right after Daniel Bryan signed with WWE. It's amazing to see how far he's come:


Thank you for posting this. I cant rep you enough. I definitely feared what Meltzer wrote about. It's great to see that the odds Bryan has overcome werent just storyline.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



THANOS said:


> And what happened at Survivor Series when Show faced Orton? The Yes chant sure didn't stick with him, now did it? Fans may chant at occasionally if there is a happy moment like the Rhodes Bros winning the tag titles off the dominant Shield, but it will never stick with the wrestler. Do you hear loud Yes chants for Sheamus, AJ, or Big Show now? Of course not, because fans do it predominately to support Bryan, and occasionally to support something they enjoyed seeing.
> 
> 
> 
> No they don't. The Rock, Austin, and Hogan do, and CM Punk usually does as well, but this is not a normal reaction for a top star. It's a reaction that is usually only associated with the biggest stars ever. That says something right there whether you're willing to admit it or not.


it did'nt stick with show because he did'nt do it afterwards, but bryan does it 24/7.

And cena does'nt get his name chanted?
Maybe you don't watch him when he is on tv or you're trolling, if the latter is true then well........end of disscussion, there is no point in arguing with a troll.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



simonitro said:


> I'm waiting for someone to put in his signature:
> 
> --------------------------------------------
> 
> Waiting for:
> 
> [] Daniel Bryan loses the WWE World Heavyweight Championship


I think it would be rather pointless because if they put it in today the person would only have a short wait


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> And cena, hhh, rock all get their names chanted for more than a minute.
> And chant does'nt equal POP BUT REACTION, these are the basics of wrestling.


Not in recent years they haven't. I was in Miami for raw the night after mania 28 and the rocks hometown crowd did'nt chant his name for more than 10, 20 seconds that night. Hogan got maybe 5 seconds this past Monday. 

Bryans reaction this past Monday was unreal and I feel we could have gone to 15 minutes as it was only getting louder the longer it went.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



NastyYaffa said:


> Hahahaha the thread name  Have fun here bandwagoners!


Bryan fans talking about bandwagons now that is funny


----------



## D.M.N.

Meltzer was right when you think about it:



> Danielson’s best bet *would be to put into a tag team where he would get regular television exposure*, and then sneak over on talent, in some ways like Bret Hart did in another generation. It’s not a lock as that didn’t work for Paul London and Brian Kendrick, even though they had a run where they were a great tag team. My sense is he’ll be someone who takes time to click with the audience, and it is entirely possible he’ll never get the chance, and *there’s always the risk of being remade with a career making* or career breaking *gimmick*. But if he were to get the opening, he’s probably someone who, barring injury can have a long run and slowly his talent can rise him to a good level.


"would be to put into a tag team where he would get regular television exposure" = 'Team Hell No' definitely helped where that was concerned.
"with a career making gimmick" = the Yes! chant definitely fits here, in my view as it is a huge part of Bryan's character.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> I think it would be rather pointless because if they put it in today the person would only have a short wait


You are the same kind of person he has overcame his entire life.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Best thread title in the forum :lol


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Yeah guys, let's get rid of his YES chant because some guys on a forum don't like it. Let's throw all the publicity it garners out the window. 

It would be as stupid as turning Cena heel.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Okay I just said he is a good wrestler but that is all he is and all I give credit to him for theres nothing appealing to me about him if i wanted to see a corny character who overcomes the odds every ppv I will just watch cenas matches


But he isn't "just a good wrestler". There's clearly more to him than just that. 



Darkness is here said:


> The worst thing about him are his marks, who make the flair marks nothing when overrating their hero.
> 
> All of them say how he gets austin pops, and I checked raw after wm and he got an average pop but a great REACTION.
> 
> WHICH TELLS YOU HIS CHANT IS STILL MORE OVER THAN HIM.


He definitely got more than just an "average pop". It doesn't take much hearing to figure this out.

His chant isn't more over than he is. It's an idiotic thing to say and just shows how intelligent people who use this argument are. He made the chant get over. Not vice versa.

And Flair is the greatest of all time. Everyone knows it. Get over it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> it did'nt stick with show because he did'nt do it afterwards, but bryan does it 24/7.
> 
> *And cena does'nt get his name chanted?*
> Maybe you don't watch him when he is on tv or you're trolling, if the latter is true then well........end of disscussion, there is no point in arguing with a troll.


I'm talking about at the beginning of a segment, to the point where he can't even speak. Cena gets "Let's go cena/cena sucks" chants through his matches but Bryan also gets "Daniel Bryan" chants throughout his matches lasting a long time, so that's besides the point. I'm talking about a real heavy universal name chant at the beginning of a segment. Bryan has gotten these chants several times already. Did you see the Title Unification ceremony? He wasn't even a focus in that segment at all, and the fans MADE him the focus. Do you truly believe they did that because of a chant? :kobe


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> You are the same kind of person he has overcame his entire life.


Cool story but that does not change my opinion that he will not be champion this time next month, wwe gave him and his fans the moment at wm he has had it and they will give him a month run to make him and his fans feel really special but then they will put him back into the b+ division were he truly belongs


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> Cool story but that does not change my opinion that he will not be champion this time next month, wwe gave him and his fans the moment at wm he has had it and they will give him a month run to make him and his fans feel really special but then they will put him back into the b+ division were he truly belongs


They aren't going to have the guy go over Triple H AND both Orton and Batista at Wrestlemania 30 of all events just for his title reign to last a month. I don't know how anyone could possibly have that mindset. It's idiotic in so many ways.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Can't wait till you start marking for him once he loses the title again bro.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

If Daniel Bryan had an interesting character, he'd be a favorite. He's charismatic. His ring work really does draw me in often. And I want to root for him. Then he reminds me of who he is and it all turns sour.

He was at his best feuding with Bray Wyatt. I had hope that he'd develop into something enjoyable.


----------



## SatanIsTime

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Regardless of his character, Bryan is still Bryan. He could pull a random out of the crowd and put on a show. But I'll agree to the extent that his character (or lack thereof, really) needs a boost. More or less, he's had the same gimmick for over a year. It's a bit tired by now.


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SinJackal said:


> Actually I was tired of him 6 months ago tbh. I'm actually glad he has the title now. I hope this HHH angle ends soon too so that there's no longer a storyline of people "out to get" Bryan and to "stop him" so he can't "overcome the odds" anymore. That way his imo forced popularity will very quickly fall if there's no fake conspiracy "keeping him down" anymore so there's nothing for hipster fans to bitch about and rally behind.
> 
> I seriously think smarks are going over the top with their cheering of that dude well beyond how much they actually give a shit about him specifically to see if they can influence the show and who's pushed. Bryan isn't that interesting to illicit that kind of reaction imo and quite frankly never was.
> 
> Guy is a decent overall pro wrestler, but the reactions he gets seem disingenuous and forced to me.


Its all subjective. To you he isn't that interesting or to be cared about that much but to others he is. Hell Bryan is a primary reason why some people buy tickets and go in the first place, but to you he isn't and thats fine.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

> Danielson’s style is based on incorporating both legitimate moves from MMA and melding several different styles of pro wrestling such as a touch of European and heavy Japanese oriented. It’s the perfect style for ROH fans but in many ways it’s the opposite of the *WWE style, which is geared toward a more limited set of moves that are already over. ROH style is based on innovation and WWE style is based on familiarity with the audience.*


That's the perfect explanation of Bryan and his WWE moveset. I also enjoyed Danielson is a far superior wrestler to Punk, I have been neg repped for saying that very thing before.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

fpalm


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



TheGMofGods said:


> They aren't going to have the guy go over Triple H AND both Orton and Batista at Wrestlemania 30 of all events just for his title reign to last a month. I don't know how anyone could possibly have that mindset. It's idiotic in so many ways.


We will see my friend we will see


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SatanIsTime said:


> Regardless of his character, Bryan is still Bryan. He could pull a random out of the crowd and put on a show. But I'll agree to the extent that his character (or lack thereof, really) needs a boost. More or less, he's had the same gimmick for over a year. It's a bit tired by now.


How are they going to find another gimmick for this guy? he shares the same charisma and mic skills as a bar of soap, the yes thing is all he has going for him when people get tired of that and they will its goodbye dbry hello next flavour of the month


----------



## Blade Runner

things are about to get ugly on the forum. hopefully the hate can stay on those other threads, and this one remaining the way it's been. i'm starting to think that it's impossible to have a top face in wrestling without a group of people complaining to no end. he's only been champ for one week and the keyboard warriors are already on the attack. lol


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> How are they going to find another gimmick for this guy? he shares the same charisma and mic skills as a bar of soap, the yes thing is all he has going for him when people get tired of that and they will its goodbye dbry hello next flavour of the month


Charisma has to do with controlling the crowd. Bryan has FANTASTIC control of the crowd. How in the world does he have no charisma?


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brye said:


> Charisma has to do with controlling the crowd. Bryan has FANTASTIC control of the crowd. How in the world does he have no charisma?


whoopdedoo r-truth could get the crowd to shout whats up any dummy could do it if they tried


----------



## amhlilhaus

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brye said:


> Charisma has to do with controlling the crowd. Bryan has FANTASTIC control of the crowd. How in the world does he have no charisma?


logic in this thread is illogical.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

fpalm

This idea that only mic skills equals charisma is outdated and ridiculous. And the fans have been behind him for 2 years now, he's past the point of being the flavor of the month. Keep denying.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SVETV988_fan said:


> things are about to get ugly on the forum. hopefully the hate can stay on those other threads, and this one remaining the way it's been. i'm starting to think that it's impossible to have a top face in wrestling without a group of people complaining to no end. he's only been champ for one week and the keyboard warriors are already on the attack. lol


Speaking of ugly, Thanos was called a troll in that Bryan hate thread. This is some bizarro world we are living in if Thanos is a troll. He is about the most positive, and reasonable poster I have seen. When things seemed darkest for Bryan fans,Thanos was a beacon of hope.


----------



## validreasoning

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> How are they going to find another gimmick for this guy? he shares the same charisma and mic skills as a bar of soap, the yes thing is all he has going for him when people get tired of that and they will its goodbye dbry hello next flavour of the month


Serious trolling this whole thread from you but yeah lets just forget since late 2011 Bryan has played:
* chickenshit heel
* asshole heel
* comedy face
* underdog face
* heel member of the wyatts.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



THANOS said:


> I'm talking about at the beginning of a segment, to the point where he can't even speak. Cena gets "Let's go cena/cena sucks" chants through his matches but Bryan also gets "Daniel Bryan" chants throughout his matches lasting a long time, so that's besides the point. I'm talking about a real heavy universal name chant at the beginning of a segment. Bryan has gotten these chants several times already. Did you see the Title Unification ceremony? He wasn't even a focus in that segment at all, and the fans MADE him the focus. Do you truly believe they did that because of a chant? :kobe


the yes chant MADE bryan not the vice versa, and THAT'S A FACT.
And was'nt the unfgication ceremony held in his hometown?


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Damn fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> the yes chant MADE bryan not the vice versa, and THAT'S A FACT.
> And was'nt the unfgication ceremony held in his hometown?


It was his home state. how do you account for the Pittsbugh and Providence crowds?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> Speaking of ugly, Thanos was called a troll in that Bryan hate thread. This is some bizarro world we are living in if Thanos is a troll. He is about the most positive, and reasonable poster I have seen. When things seemed darkest for Bryan fans,Thanos was a beacon of hope.


It's the Bizarro thread lol :


----------



## Brye

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> whoopdedoo r-truth could get the crowd to shout whats up any dummy could do it if they tried


...which means he's charismatic.

I think you might be using the wrong word here.


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> Speaking of ugly, Thanos was called a troll in that Bryan hate thread. This is some bizarro world we are living in if Thanos is a troll. He is about the most positive, and reasonable poster I have seen. When things seemed darkest for Bryan fans,Thanos was a beacon of hope.


THANOS is a great poster. whoever said that must dislike the fact that he stands up for bryan and is respected on here.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Thread title implies I turned on Bryan since he made it, when I never liked him to begin with.

The dude is the epitome of mediocrity and shows how far our society's standards have fallen to accept someone of such average skill as a truly elite champion. Once upon a time, it didn't matter how much you tried or practiced, if you just weren't SPECIAL, you weren't going to make it. And even then, some special people still didn't make it as far as they could have. Now, its like as long as you try, people will eat it up and call you a god. This completely diminishes the accomplishments and skill of those who are truly special. 

Like L'il Wayne. Dude is a terrible rapper. Yet he's rich, famous and makes careers for others. Why? Because at some point in time, civilization just flushed their dignity away and figured this was the best we could do, for now. Forget guys with real ability like Tupac, Biggie or Immortal Technique. Now all you have to do is talk about bitches, hoes, flash some money and diamonds and you can be a rapper, too. 

L'il Wayne is Daniel Bryan. Marginal skills (besides wrestling, I'll give him that) and yet gets praised far beyond his means by the truly uneducated and is propelled to the top by people who don't know any better. You'll pardon me if I don't start pissing myself over a guy who, if he was around 12 years ago with his current shtick, would be lucky to polish boots in a WWE locker room. That's the level of talent that was once available. Now, THIS is the best we can do. What a crying shame.


Obviously a good chunk of people will disagree with me. That's fine. I don't expect them to have the standards I have. I don't watch for them, I watch for me, and Bryan on my television=channel change.


----------



## Joshi Judas

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> the yes chant MADE bryan not the vice versa, and THAT'S A FACT.
> And was'nt the unfgication ceremony held in his hometown?



I'm sure Curtis Axel could get the Yes chants as over as Bryan too, amirite? :troll


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> the yes chant MADE bryan not the vice versa, and THAT'S A FACT.
> And was'nt the unfgication ceremony held in his hometown?


Ok forget using logic and valid reasoning.












IDONTSHIV said:


> It was his home state. how do you account for the Pittsbugh and Providence crowds?


He can't.


----------



## Doc

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



siam baba said:


> Hes the worst, least credible heavyweight champion ever. He is not even a heavyweight, he is a cruiserweight.


Rey Mysterio.

On your way now, back under the bridge.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Serious trolling this whole thread from you but yeah lets just forget since late 2011 Bryan has played:
> * chickenshit heel
> * asshole heel
> * comedy face
> * underdog face
> * heel member of the wyatts.


No trolling from me my friend, I just do not like him he does not appeal to me and he never has, his yes and no gimmicks are corny as hell and his promos make me snooze


----------



## BigRedMonster47

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bryan really and I mean really irritates me but let's gives him a chance to settle in as Champion first before people start turning on him.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Thread title implies I turned on Bryan since he made it, when I never liked him to begin with.
> 
> The dude is the epitome of mediocrity and shows how far our society's standards have fallen to accept someone of such average skill as a truly elite champion. Once upon a time, it didn't matter how much you tried or practiced, if you just weren't SPECIAL, you weren't going to make it. And even then, some special people still didn't make it as far as they could have. Now, its like as long as you try, people will eat it up and call you a god. This completely diminishes the accomplishments and skill of those who are truly special.
> 
> Like L'il Wayne. Dude is a terrible rapper. Yet he's rich, famous and makes careers for others. Why? Because at some point in time, civilization just flushed their dignity away and figured this was the best we could do, for now. Forget guys with real ability like Tupac, Biggie or Immortal Technique. Now all you have to do is talk about bitches, hoes, flash some money and diamonds and you can be a rapper, too.
> 
> L'il Wayne is Daniel Bryan. Marginal skills (besides wrestling, I'll give him that) and yet gets praised far beyond his means by the truly uneducated and is propelled to the top by people who don't know any better. You'll pardon me if I don't start pissing myself over a guy who, if he was around 12 years ago with his current shtick, would be lucky to polish boots in a WWE locker room. That's the level of talent that was once available. Now, THIS is the best we can do. What a crying shame.
> 
> 
> Obviously a good chunk of people will disagree with me. That's fine. I don't expect them to have the standards I have. I don't watch for them, I watch for me, and Bryan on my television=channel change.


I agree sir

ignore the thread title it is an excuse the bryan fan boys hide behind because for some reason they can not accept that some fans just do not like him and never have


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I don't really care about the length someone portrays a character. Cena has been a Corporatist/Franchise Player/Boyscout for years and he's still my favorite character not named Bray Wyatt.

Gimmicks that I like don't get old to me, generally. My mind is very active and I interpret things a certain way that others don't. Or I see shades where others don't. Which means that, for certain characters, depth is pretty much infinite.

And I don't need that to be the case for every character. But the ones that are made to be important should be interesting. Bryan does a character that is extremely dull, flat and cliché. I get that he's supposed tk be an "every man" or whatever but Dusty Rhodes did the same thing except much more interesting and more like a larger than life wrestling character many decades ago.


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



> The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread


:lol :lol

Oh man, I don't know which mod changed the thread title to that, but yeah, congrats. 

Anyway, just like the Punk "hate", it will never be heard on tv. It's a minority with a bunch of alt accounts.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> Speaking of ugly, Thanos was called a troll in that Bryan hate thread. This is some bizarro world we are living in if Thanos is a troll. He is about the most positive, and reasonable poster I have seen. When things seemed darkest for Bryan fans,Thanos was a beacon of hope.





SVETV988_fan said:


> THANOS is a great poster. whoever said that must dislike the fact that he stands up for bryan and is respected on here.


You both are far too kind , I'm just like you guys, just a simple fan who enjoys Bryan's work!


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

No one turned on Bryan. It's just that when someone gets successful, you tend to voice your opinion more since they are a focal part of the show. No one shitted on him when he was in the mid card because, well he was in the mid card and got a minimal amount of TV time.

The "Turn on when they get big" thing on this forum is so stupid, and it shows that you people that keep going on about this turn on thing are to inept to understand basic logic.

For the record, I am a Bryan fan, I just hate this turn on argument.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am just going to preemptively drop a little of this here,just in case we get an outbreak.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



THANOS said:


> Ok forget using logic and valid reasoning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He can't.


some wrestlers have pro-cities and btw isn't pittsburgh a smark place?
And look at his pop from the show batista returns(think so) it will put you people to shame who say he gets austin pops.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

See honestly, not liking someone isn't about the person, to me. I have my own opinions, but when you get right down to it, I just don't find Bryan very entertaining. In fact, I find him rather irritating.

But he obviously entertains others, which is why they like him. Perception, and all that.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Well there will always be detractors for every wrestler, but personally speaking, I'm glad I have a diverse taste. I enjoy wrestlers like Bryan, the Shield, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Bad News Barrett, and Brock Lesnar, and many of these guys' fan-bases seem to hate each other. They are all very different type of wrestlers and all bring something to the table I can enjoy and appreciate. I wish more people on this site took that road and looked for the positives in every wrestler rather than the negatives.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> See honestly, not liking someone isn't about the person, to me. I have my own opinions, but when you get right down to it, I just don't find Bryan very entertaining. In fact, I find him rather irritating.
> 
> But he obviously entertains others, which is why they like him. Perception, and all that.


I haven't seen too many posts from you the past few weeks, how have you been my friend? Missed you at my Mania party. Would have been cool if you showed up!  Lots of Wyatt fans there!


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> Well there will always be detractors for every wrestler, but personally speaking, I'm glad I have a diverse taste. I enjoy wrestlers like Bryan, the Shield, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Bad News Barrett, and Brock Lesnar, and many of these guys' fan-bases seem to hate each other. They are all very different type of wrestlers and all bring something to the table I can enjoy and appreciate. I wish more people on this site took that road and looked for the positives in every wrestler rather than the negatives.


You see I like all those guys you have listed but I just do not find bryan interesting


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I don't hate a single guy on the roster like a KO BOSSY seems to hate Bryan. I don't get that irritated over pro wrestling, I think the current crop of guys that they are pushing are pretty good.

If you don't understand why Bryan is being pushed as the top guy, you are truly inept. I can understand why you PERSONALLY may dislike Bryan, but to think he should be in the mid card is so stupid.


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Thread title implies I turned on Bryan since he made it, when I never liked him to begin with.
> 
> The dude is the epitome of mediocrity and shows how far our society's standards have fallen to accept someone of such average skill as a truly elite champion. Once upon a time, it didn't matter how much you tried or practiced, if you just weren't SPECIAL, you weren't going to make it. And even then, some special people still didn't make it as far as they could have. Now, its like as long as you try, people will eat it up and call you a god. This completely diminishes the accomplishments and skill of those who are truly special.
> 
> Like L'il Wayne. Dude is a terrible rapper. Yet he's rich, famous and makes careers for others. Why? Because at some point in time, civilization just flushed their dignity away and figured this was the best we could do, for now. Forget guys with real ability like Tupac, Biggie or Immortal Technique. Now all you have to do is talk about bitches, hoes, flash some money and diamonds and you can be a rapper, too.
> 
> L'il Wayne is Daniel Bryan. Marginal skills (besides wrestling, I'll give him that) and yet gets praised far beyond his means by the truly uneducated and is propelled to the top by people who don't know any better. You'll pardon me if I don't start pissing myself over a guy who, if he was around 12 years ago with his current shtick, would be lucky to polish boots in a WWE locker room. That's the level of talent that was once available. Now, THIS is the best we can do. What a crying shame.
> 
> 
> Obviously a good chunk of people will disagree with me. That's fine. I don't expect them to have the standards I have. I don't watch for them, I watch for me, and Bryan on my television=channel change.


I'm sorry, the truly uneducated?

I have been a fan of this business for a long time and am trying to get a career in it. I study the art of booking and character making and I LOVE Bryan. Have since day 1. Who are you to say YOUR way of thinking is the only educated way to think? That screams arrogance to me, especially when you seem so convinced he's terrible that you think anyone that likes him is a reflection of poor society.

It's not the fact you dislike him, but how you view those that do.


----------



## JC00

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



validreasoning said:


> Serious trolling this whole thread from you but yeah lets just forget since late 2011 Bryan has played:
> * chickenshit heel
> * asshole heel
> * comedy face
> * underdog face
> * heel member of the wyatts.


And he was over as a chickenshit and asshole heel. I watched Bryan/Punk Over the Limit and half that crowd was routing for Bryan. Crowd was Yesing even when he was a heel. 

2 years of the Yes chants = not a fad.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> You see I like all those guys you have listed but I just do not find bryan interesting


Well that's fair enough and perfectly fine, but just give credit where credit's due in your counter posts. You may not like him, and Bryan himself doesn't even see himself as a superstar, but he truly is on his way to becoming one of the largest superstars of all-time, and the proof lies in the ratings serge the past 6 months, his ability to carry live event tours with only him and Big Show as the headliners, his insane popularity on televised shows, and the mainstream publicity and exposure his chant and himself have been getting. 

It's fine to believe his character isn't to your liking, or his mic skills aren't up to snuff for his current position, or his look is hard to "look" at , but all we want is credit for what he truly has accomplished. He is hope for many people out there who weren't blessed with the genes to be a 6'5 Adonis, and the embodiment of 'hard work paying off'. Just use logic and argue your posts with valid reasoning, and most of us will never complain . There's a reason I love KO Bossy, Boy Wonder, and many others, as posters, regardless of the fact neither like Bryan (which is an understatement to be honest ).


----------



## beastedot9

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Wow even the mods can't take the fact that some genuinely don't like him? You call so called 'haters' trolls and childish yet the name change for thread is a perfect example of what you preach. 

Me personally, never liked the guy, he's no Rock, Austin, Undertaker, HHH. Daniel Bryan only got popular because of his fans. To add to that, I hate the direction WWE is taking, giving in to what fans 'whine' about to please them or prevent them from 'shitting' on the show. If that is a new era, I hate it. I came back after a long while to watch WWE and what do I see? Fans chanting names that are irrelevant to the match or booing because THEY didn't get what they wanted. 

Now you can argue, fans pay to see their favorite wrestlers but this is an argument with a double edged sword. It prevents Cena being at the top all the time yet gives way to where fans dictate the show which is very risky as it could start to alienate a few people. I wonder how fans would feel if people started chanting Bo Dallas in a few years time during a daniel bryan match which he's not even part of. 

After writing this, I've realised the fans make me hate daniel bryan because of their entitled nature yet would have a fit if their favorite wrestler was booed in the same scenario. 

To finish it off, this is pretty much how I see the 'YES Movement'


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> Well there will always be detractors for every wrestler, but personally speaking, I'm glad I have a diverse taste. I enjoy wrestlers like Bryan, the Shield, Bray Wyatt, Cesaro, Bad News Barrett, and Brock Lesnar, and many of these guys' fan-bases seem to hate each other. They are all very different type of wrestlers and all bring something to the table I can enjoy and appreciate. I wish more people on this site took that road and looked for the positives in every wrestler rather than the negatives.


I generally can like different guys for different reasons. I like Del Rio purely because I think he's got the best ring style today, even if he's not necessarily the best worker. I like Mason Ryan purely because he's got an awesome look and it makes his matches worth watching.

The thing is that I dint think either of those guys should be main eventers. I think the ACTUAL problem is that most posters need the main even to be full of THEIR GUYS. 

I can appreciate a mid carder just for being a fun mid carder and not cry foul when they don't get a big push.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Are people still saying the chant is over and not him?


----------



## Jmacz

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

The title of this thread should be changed to "Mega-Hipster Circle Jerk Thread".


----------



## Beatles123

We have cleansed the thread! 

Now to work on getting my rep back.


----------



## ThePerfectPlex

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bryan is very boring IMO, i have skipped all of his matches this year simply because i know he will be booked to win against anyone he is pitted against but i was bummed that i skipped his loss to bray.
Bryan fans are just "thuganimic cena" fans who got sick and tired after a few years, this will be exactly the same so i cant take anything they say seriously, because they WILL turn on him if this goes on for too long.


----------



## JC00

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



Darkness is here said:


> the yes chant MADE bryan not the vice versa, and THAT'S A FACT.


No. That's an opinion and it's a wrong opinion.

But going by that logic, "Austin 3:16" made Austin, "Suck It" made Triple H, and "Do you smell what The Rock's cooking" made Rock.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bryan has always been a one trick pony who just got lucky that YES chants got mega over. Those YES chants made him. The rest of the WWE bullshit about him making it through the indys, NXT and what not...no one gives a shit about all those. Right now he is overrated.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jmacz said:


> The title of this thread should be changed to "Mega-Hipster Circle Jerk Thread".


I thought hipster thing on this forum was to profess your love for bryan and have one of those im not removing until sigs so you can show the whole forum how special you are


----------



## JC00

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



ThePerfectPlex said:


> Bryan is very boring IMO


Extremely hilarious coming from an Orton mark.


----------



## crazypwny

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Didn't cheer for him when he was rising, won't be boo'ing now that he's on top. I'm indifferent towards him, have been even before he 'made it'.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Pugilist said:


> I generally can like different guys for different reasons. I like Del Rio purely because I think he's got the best ring style today, even if he's not necessarily the best worker. I like Mason Ryan purely because he's got an awesome look and it makes his matches worth watching.
> 
> The thing is that I dint think either of those guys should be main eventers. I think the ACTUAL problem is that most posters need the main even to be full of THEIR GUYS.
> 
> I can appreciate a mid carder just for being a fun mid carder and not cry foul when they don't get a big push.


Good post. The thing is, though, what used to define a main eventer and what defines one now are actually, believe it or not, quite similar. If you draw with the paying audience, and can sell yourself to them way more than most of the rest of the roster than you're a main event talent. The perception of a main eventer, though, has definitely changed. Bryan is as far from the main event perception as possible but this is a good thing, imo, because it's proving that you need the necessary characteristics of the mainstream perception of a wrestler to become a huge draw.

You may not find Bryan or his character particularly interesting right now, which is perfectly fine, but what happens if a character like Bray Wyatt or someone tiny in the future, who doesn't resemble a wrestler at all, came up to WWE 10+ years ago? Bray Wyatt could very well go on to become world champion in the next year or so, and this would never be possible a decade ago, but because of Bryan, look doesn't matter any more. If you're over and drawing an audience you'll get pushed to the top, and in my opinion, that's the way to go! :agree:


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Bfo4jd said:


> Bryan has always been a one trick pony who just got lucky that YES chants got mega over. Those YES chants made him. The rest of the WWE bullshit about him making it through the indys, NXT and what not...no one gives a shit about all those. Right now he is overrated.


It's great when you call just yell out effort-free, lazy "criticisms" that don't even slightly line up with reality, it must be so easy to post and believe the nonsense you write.


----------



## ThePerfectPlex

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



JC00 said:


> Extremely hilarious coming from an Orton mark.


im not an Orton mark, i am very fond of his work during his legend killer run.

randy orton isnt boring, his current character is though.


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SoupBro said:


> Are people still saying the chant is over and not him?


No what people are trying to say is that those YES chants made him a main eventer star, you take that away and all you got is a generic marginally over mid card act. That's why its always about the YES chants with him right now, because without those he is nothing, a nobody, has no relevance and connection to the fans. One trick pony.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> Daniel Bryan only got popular because of fans


Um.....:lmao

As opposed to....?


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> Me personally, never liked the guy, he's no Rock, Austin, Undertaker, HHH. *Daniel Bryan only got popular because of his fans.*




Nooo seriously???? That's how most guys get popular broham


----------



## beastedot9

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brandough said:


> Nooo seriously???? That's how most guys get popular broham


Yeah totally just disregard the rest of what I said.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

This fucking thread is hilarious :lmao


----------



## BornBad

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Daniel Bryan is a great midcarder but i just don't buy him as the main eventer. Bottom line 

WWE is supposed to be a company with larger than life character and sorry but he's not larger than life.... his promo on smackdown with Hogan was very cringeworthy " i'm just like all this fans bla bla bla " Jesus :fpalm is that crap is the "reality era” i rather watch my old ppvs on my hard drive...


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> Daniel Bryan only got popular because of his fans.


the fuck did I just read :lmao


Anyway, I didn't give a fuck about him before Summerslam. After Summerslam, I've been legit annoyed by the guy. After last Sunday, well... unk2


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Bfo4jd said:


> No what people are trying to say is that those YES chants made him a main eventer star, you take that away and all you got is a generic marginally over mid card act. That's why its always about the YES chants with him right now, because without those he is nothing, a nobody, has no relevance and connection to the fans. One trick pony.


Bryan have connection with the fans since NXT when he got fired. They just gave him catchphrase. Your comment is invalid


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Thread title implies I turned on Bryan since he made it, when I never liked him to begin with.
> 
> The dude is the epitome of mediocrity and shows how far our society's standards have fallen to accept someone of such average skill as a truly elite champion. Once upon a time, it didn't matter how much you tried or practiced, if you just weren't SPECIAL, you weren't going to make it. And even then, some special people still didn't make it as far as they could have. Now, its like as long as you try, people will eat it up and call you a god. This completely diminishes the accomplishments and skill of those who are truly special.
> 
> Like L'il Wayne. Dude is a terrible rapper. Yet he's rich, famous and makes careers for others. Why? Because at some point in time, civilization just flushed their dignity away and figured this was the best we could do, for now. Forget guys with real ability like Tupac, Biggie or Immortal Technique. Now all you have to do is talk about bitches, hoes, flash some money and diamonds and you can be a rapper, too.
> 
> L'il Wayne is Daniel Bryan. Marginal skills (besides wrestling, I'll give him that) and yet gets praised far beyond his means by the truly uneducated and is propelled to the top by people who don't know any better. You'll pardon me if I don't start pissing myself over a guy who, if he was around 12 years ago with his current shtick, would be lucky to polish boots in a WWE locker room. That's the level of talent that was once available. Now, THIS is the best we can do. What a crying shame.
> 
> 
> Obviously a good chunk of people will disagree with me. That's fine. I don't expect them to have the standards I have. I don't watch for them, I watch for me, and Bryan on my television=channel change.


immortal technique is not mainstream, and it's unfair to compare him to lil wayne. if we abridge that analogy to the wrestling world, then that would be like comparing BJW in japan to extreme matches on RAW. bryan has to work within the confines of today's product, he's proven to be more than capable on the mic, but is encouraged to stick to the YES chants because it WORKS. you're talking about bryan not being able to polish the boots of the (then) WWE lockeroom. who's boots are you talking about? austin and rock's? those guys are unique performers and transcended the business. hhh and foley? have you seen the agressiveness that bryan brought in his matches against morishima on the indies? he would've hung with anyone in the ring at the time. you don't have to ooze rock's charisma to entertain the fans, his ability to get people involved in his matches is the type of crowd psychology that hogan perfected in the 80's. that's all you need.


you're entitled to your opinion, but it's ignorant to throw bryan's supporters under the bus and assume that they're uneducated. it's wrestling, it doesn't require a 160 IQ to get into it, most people willingly suspend their disbelief without overanalysing. people love an underdog, and people respect bryan for what he's done and his ability to evolve despite everything that the WWE throws at him. if he was truly that bad but "over", he would've ended up like zack ryder. when you are known for your masterful in-ring skills, and can reach the top of an entertainment based wrestling company, that makes you a special performer. don't forget that wrestling is a morality play above all else. bryan is perfect for the role he plays right now. 


rocky balboa spoke like he had marbles in his mouth, but the fans got behind him too.


----------



## silverspirit2001

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bryan will need to evolve his character soon though, or casuals will slowly lose interest in him - but i don't think that the OP realizes that Daniel Bryan is a symbol of the Zeitgeist of the times - the average man overcoming the power and influence of corporations.

Put simply - they don't want a jacked up freak, they want to feel self empowered, and Daniel Bryan connects to people on that level. The average man as a hero - ALA Stone cold when America felt they were bad ass. 


Perhaps the OP is in the 1%......


----------



## Bfo4jd

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



4hisdamnself said:


> Daniel Bryan is a great midcarder but i just don't buy him as the main eventer. Bottom line
> 
> WWE is supposed to be a company with larger than life character and sorry but he's not larger than life.... his promo on smackdown with Hogan was very cringeworthy " i'm just like all this fans bla bla bla " Jesus :fpalm is that crap is the "reality era” i rather watch my old ppvs on my hard drive...


You know its funny IWC always making fun of Lesnar for being awful on the mic, but completely ignore how terrible and cringe worthy this bearded fuck is when it comes to mic work. With the exception of Lesnar, Daniel Bryan might just be the worst ever on the mic for a main event talent. And his fans have the audacity to even compare this goofball to Stone cold steve austin. fpalm


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> Yeah totally just disregard the rest of what I said.


No worries I got the line by line analysis covered :woolcock


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SVETV988_fan said:


> immortal technique is not mainstream, and it's unfair to compar him to lil wayne. if we abridge that analogy to the wrestling world, then that would be like comparing BJW in japan to extreme matches on RAW. bryan has to work within the confines of today's product, he's proven to be more than capable on the mic, but is encouraged to stick to the YES chants because it WORKS. you're talking about bryan not being able to polish the boots of the (then) WWE lockeroom. who's boots are you talking about? austin and rock's? those guys are unique performers and transcended the business. hhh and foley? have you seen the agressiveness that bryan brought in his matches against morishima on the indies? he would've hung with anyone in the ring at the time. you don't have to ooze rock's charisma to entertain the fans, his ability to get people involved in his matches is the type of crowd psychology that hogan perfected in the 80's. that's all you need.
> 
> 
> you're entitled to your opinion, but it's ignorant to throw bryan's supporters under the bus and assume that they're uneducated. it's wrestling, it doesn't require a 160 IQ to get into it, most people willingly suspend their disbelief without overanalysing. people love an underdog, and people respect bryan for what he's done and his ability to evolve despite everything that the WWE throws at him. if he was truly that bad but "over", he would've ended up like zack ryder. when you are known for your masterful in-ring skills, and can reach the top of an entertainment based wrestling company, that makes you a special performer. don't forget that wrestling is a morality play above all else. bryan is perfect for the role he plays right now. rocky balboa spoke like he had marbles in his mouth, but the fans got behind him too.


You and Bossy's posts are excellent! If only the rest of the posters could make posts like this, then this thread would be much more enjoyable!


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Bfo4jd said:


> You know its funny IWC always making fun of Lesnar for being awful on the mic, but completely ignore how terrible and cringe worthy this bearded fuck is when it comes to mic work. With the exception of Lesnar, Daniel Bryan might just be the worst ever on the mic for a main event talent. And his fans have the audacity to even compare this goofball to Stone cold steve austin. fpalm


Calling bryan bearded fuck is like calling HBK bearded fuck rofl. Bryan might not be good on the mic but HBK also wasnt. Thats why they both have something called wrestling ability.


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: Anyone else sick of Daniel bryan?*



JC00 said:


> No. That's an opinion and it's a wrong opinion.
> 
> But going by that logic, "Austin 3:16" made Austin, "Suck It" made Triple H, and "Do you smell what The Rock's cooking" made Rock.


austin3:16 was'nt a chant, suck it was never near as over as yes, same with rock's.

You see austin got over with his badass son of a bitch charachter, rock got over as a talented heel, hhh got over as a sick and unmercifull heel and db?......he got over with the help of yes chants.

You see his pre wm28 days and he used to come to crickets.


----------



## Kemil22

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Bfo4jd said:


> You know its funny IWC always making fun of Lesnar for being awful on the mic, but completely ignore how terrible and cringe worthy this bearded fuck is when it comes to mic work. With the exception of Lesnar, Daniel Bryan might just be the worst ever on the mic for a main event talent. And his fans have the audacity to even compare this goofball to Stone cold steve austin. fpalm


They also make fun of cena for pandering to the crowd and for his goofy smiling during segments but when bryan does this, and he does it all the time, they gloss over it


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Beatles123 said:


> I'm sorry, the truly uneducated?
> 
> I have been a fan of this business for a long time and am trying to get a career in it. I study the art of booking and character making and I LOVE Bryan. Have since day 1. Who are you to say YOUR way of thinking is the only educated way to think? That screams arrogance to me, especially when you seem so convinced he's terrible that you think anyone that likes him is a reflection of poor society.
> 
> It's not the fact you dislike him, but how you view those that do.


Well when you've seen some of the dumb things I've seen on here said in relation to Bryan, you'd start thinking his fan base was a drooling pack of cretins, too.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Never cared about Bryan, still don't. Someone needs to fire him already


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> You and Bossy's posts are excellent! If only the rest of the posters could make posts like this, then this thread would be much more enjoyable!


thanks : i have respect for bossy, he knows how to defend his points. that doesn't mean that i always agree with them. lol


----------



## funnyfaces1

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Well when you've seen some of the dumb things I've seen on here said in relation to Bryan, you'd start thinking his fan base was a drooling pack of cretins, too.


And you've said most of those dumb things unk


----------



## alchecho

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

so the logic of this people is that if you don't like daniel bryan you are just a hipster that hates him because he made it? i honestly never cared for this guy i don't really see the appeal, for me the yes thing is so dumb and childish it hurts and lets not talk about the horrible mic skills he has


----------



## ThePerfectPlex

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



4hisdamnself said:


> Daniel Bryan is a great midcarder but i just don't buy him as the main eventer. Bottom line
> 
> WWE is supposed to be a company with larger than life character and sorry but he's not larger than life.... his promo on smackdown with Hogan was very cringeworthy " i'm just like all this fans bla bla bla " Jesus :fpalm is that crap is the "reality era” i rather watch my old ppvs on my hard drive...


sort of this.

when it comes to small guys, he doesnt have the presence of Eddie, Benoit or HBK had, guys who werent the typical looking muscular wrestler but had a main event presence, but that can easily be fixed with slight character modifications.

Bryan, cesaro, rollins, ambrose, barret etc. could and should rightly be used to raise the profile of the IC and US championships by going between them and periodic wwe championships


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

This thread is so entertaining. Keep it going!


----------



## World's Best

radiatedrich said:


> >Great wrestler
> >Perfectly booked storyline
> >IWC still whines



This


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Bfo4jd said:


> You know its funny IWC always making fun of Lesnar for being awful on the mic, but completely ignore how terrible and cringe worthy this bearded fuck is when it comes to mic work. With the exception of Lesnar, Daniel Bryan might just be the worst ever on the mic for a main event talent. And his fans have the audacity to even compare this goofball to Stone cold steve austin. fpalm




Wrong..Lesnar is a monster and great on the mic, if you're looking for the Rock type of skills, you aren't going to find it.. Daniel Bryan is easily one of the worst talkers WWE has ever seen..


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



ThePerfectPlex said:


> sort of this.
> 
> when it comes to small guys, he doesnt have the presence of Eddie, Benoit or HBK had, guys who werent the typical looking muscular wrestler but had a main event presence, but that can easily be fixed with slight character modifications.
> 
> *Bryan, cesaro, rollins, ambrose, barret etc. could and should rightly be used to raise the profile of the IC and US championships by going between them and periodic wwe championships*


And who should be the guy? Randy Borton? The guy who every single week says ''The authority handpicked me to be the WWE WHC champion'' ,'' i am the face of the company''. Or the guy who cant even sell properly a move Cena?


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Kemil22 said:


> They also make fun of cena for pandering to the crowd and for his goofy smiling during segments but when bryan does this, and he does it all the time, they gloss over it



Cena's been doing that for 10 years tho, compared to Daniel Bryan's two years


----------



## Blade Runner

Beatles123 said:


> We have cleansed the thread!
> 
> Now to work on getting my rep back.


what happened? did they gang neg you or something?


----------



## beastedot9

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> And who should be the guy? Randy Borton? The guy who every single week says ''The authority handpicked me to be the WWE WHC champion'' ,'' i am the face of the company''. Or the guy who cant even sell properly a move Cena?


I wonder if you even read your own posts. Daniel Bryan has one line every single show. Other then that it's the usual 'we have a voice' bullshit.

Oh and Bryan's doing such a great job selling his injury right now isn't he. It's non-existent so far.


----------



## Beatles123

Yup, this "Rousey" fella and his goons and/or alts


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

The fact that DB beat HHH is a joke, back then, the Undertaker or Rock could hardly beat him..I was quiet and dumbfounded that he won, and still attacked orton and Batista..


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> I wonder if you even read your own posts. Daniel Bryan has one line every single show. Other then that it's the usual 'we have a voice' bullshit.


Atleast bryan says it with some excitement while orton can make u sleep with his ''i dont care wat i actually say''


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Wrong..Lesnar is a monster and *great on the mic*, if you're looking for the Rock type of skills, you aren't going to find it.. Daniel Bryan is easily one of the worst talkers WWE has ever seen..




You trolling.....right?


----------



## THANOS

Well it seems my positivity thread didn't last too long. I guess we can't have nice things .


----------



## Darkness is here

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> And who should be the guy? Randy Borton? The guy who every single week says ''The authority handpicked me to be the WWE WHC champion'' ,'' i am the face of the company''. Or the guy who cant even sell properly a move Cena?


db: come out yell yes, chant yes again, start the promo, bait/ask the crowd to chant yes, smile like a goof, say somehing cheesy, chant yes.......and THE PROMO IS DONE.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

He is no rock, but I doubt you could do any better..


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



SVETV988_fan said:


> immortal technique is not mainstream, and it's unfair to compare him to lil wayne. if we abridge that analogy to the wrestling world, then that would be like comparing BJW in japan to extreme matches on RAW. bryan has to work within the confines of today's product, he's proven to be more than capable on the mic, but is encouraged to stick to the YES chants because it WORKS. you're talking about bryan not being able to polish the boots of the (then) WWE lockeroom. who's boots are you talking about? austin and rock's? those guys are unique performers and transcended the business. hhh and foley? have you seen the agressiveness that bryan brought in his matches against morishima on the indies? he would've hung with anyone in the ring at the time. you don't have to ooze rock's charisma to entertain the fans, his ability to get people involved in his matches is the type of crowd psychology that hogan perfected in the 80's. that's all you need.
> 
> 
> you're entitled to your opinion, but it's ignorant to throw bryan's supporters under the bus and assume that they're uneducated. it's wrestling, it doesn't require a 160 IQ to get into it, most people willingly suspend their disbelief without overanalysing. people love an underdog, and people respect bryan for what he's done and his ability to evolve despite everything that the WWE throws at him. if he was truly that bad but "over", he would've ended up like zack ryder. when you are known for your masterful in-ring skills, and can reach the top of an entertainment based wrestling company, that makes you a special performer. don't forget that wrestling is a morality play above all else. bryan is perfect for the role he plays right now.
> 
> 
> rocky balboa spoke like he had marbles in his mouth, but the fans got behind him too.


Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.

In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away. 

Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.

Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show. 

Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



ThePerfectPlex said:


> Bryan is very boring IMO, i have skipped all of his matches this year simply because i know he will be booked to win against anyone he is pitted against but i was bummed that i skipped his loss to bray.
> Bryan fans are just "thuganimic cena" fans who got sick and tired after a few years, this will be exactly the same so i cant take anything they say seriously, because they WILL turn on him if this goes on for too long.


But he lost most of his PPV matches since Summerslam...


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Darkness is here said:


> db: come out yell yes, chant yes again, start the promo, bait/ask the crowd to chant yes, smile like a goof, say somehing cheesy, chant yes.......and THE PROMO IS DONE.


----------



## Brandough

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> He is no rock, but I doubt you could do any better..




You wanna bet?


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

SVETV988_fan said:


> things are about to get ugly on the forum. hopefully the hate can stay on those other threads, and this one remaining the way it's been. i'm starting to think that it's impossible to have a top face in wrestling without a group of people complaining to no end. he's only been champ for one week and the keyboard warriors are already on the attack. lol


Not really. Look at how much hate Punk gets on the Internet. Did that ever translate into on air boos? Not really. And I think the same will happen to Bryan. He may be hated by the E-warriors, but will remain over with the Casuals. Cena is quite different. The audience's hate for him transcends mere internet bickering.


----------



## beastedot9

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



TaylorFitz said:


> But he lost most of his PPV matches since Summerslam...


Missed the part where he said 'will'?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Brandough said:


> You wanna bet?




What u gonna do cut an internet promo on me?


----------



## Young Constanza

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Well at least all of you have a place to be sad and pathetic together. That's nice!


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

It doesn't matter if you hate Bryan or if he lost the belt on a house show tomorrow (although he's on his honeymoon so he can only put Brie over). He's done something your favorite wrestler will never do (can't time travel), he Main Evented Wrestlemania 30 and beat Evolution to win the undisputed WWE World Heavyweight Championship (some people said he would never even get close to that belt, let alone win it). Some of your favorite wrestlers might not even Main Event a PPV let alone a Mania.


----------



## ThePerfectPlex

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Jarsy1 said:


> And who should be the guy? Randy Borton? The guy who every single week says ''The authority handpicked me to be the WWE WHC champion'' ,'' i am the face of the company''. Or the guy who cant even sell properly a move Cena?


when you reply with a post like this it is hard to take you seriously, especially when you think what happens in wrestling is real.

there should never be ONE guy, in the attitude era which everybody raves about there was never ONE guy, thats why WWE cant hold two rosters anymore and have smackdown being a recap show these days.




beastedot9 said:


> I wonder if you even read your own posts. Daniel Bryan has one line every single show. Other then that it's the usual 'we have a voice' bullshit.
> 
> Oh and Bryan's doing such a great job selling his injury right now isn't he. It's non-existent so far.


.


----------



## alchecho

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

wow it's incredible how this people get butthurt when people say that they dislike Daniel Bryan


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.
> 
> In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away.
> 
> Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.
> 
> Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show.
> 
> Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.


I get where you're coming from because I was a fan of him before he made it to the WWE as well. To me the fact that he got that chant over on his own is what makes me like the chant and do it when I see him live. It wasn't a catchphrase that WWE got over, the fans started doing it on their own because he was was doing it as a heel and they liked it. 

I know they did that whole "Occupy Raw" and all that stuff but that was WWE making the real life reasons why he was in the main event into the storyline. Even if the "Yes Movement" does sound kind of lame it's a real thing that WWE put a name to. The fans had decided that he was going to main event and they weren't excepting anything else. That really happened and WWE went and made it happen kayfabe wise. 

Basically there was enough stuff about the storyline that was "real" that made not care about the fact that there was a lot of stuff that could come across as kind of lame or corny.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Daniel Bryan Sucks!!


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.
> 
> In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away.
> 
> Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.
> 
> Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show.
> 
> Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.



fair enough. i understand where you're coming from on alot of this, and thanks for making the distinction between daniel bryan and bryan danielson. i still differ in opinion, i'm enjoying the chants because it represents a wave of support for a talent that might've otherwise remained on the midcard. whether he was badass bryan danielson, or daniel bryan, he would've been forever typecast if the fans didn't rally behind him. i do agree that bryan needs to show more grit. he should cut more promos like he did on cena during that miz tv segment, or that backstage pass promo the night he occupied RAW. i'm willing to give it time. my guess is that the WWE didn't want to experiment too far away from the YES chants because they wanted the maximum amount of support going into wrestlemania, but somewhere along the way, i hope they let bryan do what he's capable of on the mic.


----------



## ThePerfectPlex

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



TaylorFitz said:


> But he lost most of his PPV matches since Summerslam...


i was referring to his TV matches. you know? the ones where he would fight twice in a night while injured and win but also have the energy to jump around and throw his arms up shouting "YES!"

anybody on this forum who has ever hurt their ribs or shoulders will tell you that lifting an arm is hard enough, let alone throwing them up and jumping around and yelling.

i dont hate him, i just dislike his poor acting coupled with annoying fans who ignore his poor acting but have the nerve to call other wrestlers out on poor acting


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.
> 
> In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away.
> 
> Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.
> 
> Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show.
> 
> Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.


:clap I do agree with this! Good post and, I to, would definitely chose his Dragon persona and moveset over what we see today. Unfortunately, what we see today sells, and sells better than every full-timer bar Cena.


----------



## the fox

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

why are most of bryan haters are actually Punk fans?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Daniel Bryan Sucks!!


I like that quote, I wonder if Punk got it from Technique who he follows on Twitter... I liked Tech's version better though. "'cause if you go platinum, it's got nothing to do with luck it just means that a million people are stupid as fuck." 

Don't get me wrong I love Punk, but I forgot he said that.


----------



## Stinger Fan

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

This thread has all kinds of unfortunate comments involved in it, Oh well


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



StraightYesSociety said:


> I like that quote, I wonder if Punk got it from Technique who he follows on Twitter... I liked Tech's version better though. "'cause if you go platinum, it's got nothing to do with luck it just means that a million people are stupid as fuck."
> 
> Don't get me wrong I love Punk, but I forgot he said that.


Yup


----------



## Osize10

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I turned Daniel Bryan on my tv, does that count?


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Oh how I love WF xDD
:ti


----------



## FITZ

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



ThePerfectPlex said:


> i was referring to his TV matches. you know? the ones where he would fight twice in a night while injured and win but also have the energy to jump around and throw his arms up shouting "YES!"
> 
> anybody on this forum who has ever hurt their ribs or shoulders will tell you that lifting an arm is hard enough, let alone throwing them up and jumping around and yelling.
> 
> i dont hate him, i just dislike his poor acting coupled with annoying fans who ignore his poor acting but have the nerve to call other wrestlers out on poor acting


They probably should have gone with a leg injury going into Wrestlemania. He kind of was put in a bad situation with the injury. He either had to not do his chant with a belt in each hand which was what we had imagined would happen when he won or had to no sell the injury. Neither are particularly good options.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



the fox said:


> why are most of bryan haters are actually Punk fans?


Im not really a Punk fan. I just kinda fell in the bandwagon, kinda like everybody else is doing with Daniel Bryan. Except, I jumped back out of the Punk wagon.


----------



## Blade Runner

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Not really. Look at how much hate Punk gets on the Internet. Did that ever translate into on air boos? Not really. And I think the same will happen to Bryan. He may be hated by the E-warriors, but will remain over with the Casuals. Cena is quite different. The audience's hate for him transcends mere internet bickering.


no, i don't think it will get noticable in the crowds unless bryan is doing the same exact thing for 2 straight years at the top. there isn't a clear distinction between the internet wrestling fans and the fans that attend, so the hate he gets online could eventually reflect the live attendees. punk wasn't a face at the top (if he ever was at the top) for very long, so it would've been interesting to see how the crowds would've reacted to him if he never turned heel midway into his title reign.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Im not really a Punk fan. I just kinda fell in the bandwagon, kinda like everybody else is doing with Daniel Bryan. Except, I jumped back out of the Punk wagon.


You had a Punk picture as your avatar not even 10 minutes ago? That was quick..

:jordan5


----------



## the_final_task82

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Is there a competition for people to get the most red reps as fast as possible or something?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



the fox said:


> why are most of bryan haters are actually Punk fans?


It's sad because I like both of them, amongst other wrestlers like Cesaro, Dean, Seth, Zayn, Bo Dallas and Bray. Yes Bryan is my favorite (it was close with Punk and changed at times but Punk's gone) but I enjoy many wrestlers for different reasons.


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

MODS please merge all the Bryan nut-huggery threads into this one please? (Yes nut-huggers...these guys make more threads about Bryan than Bryan marks... :jordan

Seriously these guys make threads shitting on Bryan several times a day...

Even us Bryan fans keep our Bryan love in one thread...

Stop merging that shit into the Bryan discussion thread...who the hell do I need to complain at to make that happen?


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.
> 
> In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away.
> 
> Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.
> 
> Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show.
> 
> Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.


But not everyone views his character that way. To be honest, every single wrestler has a schtich they do. Whether it's Paul's "BRRRROOOOCK...LESNAAAAARRR" or Bryan's YES. I believe the fans chant it because of the reason they chant for anything: It's fun. Iy's positive and shows support for a character they are invested in. a character that despite small stature has made it, and is a role model. Liking this does not make them inferior or uneducated. It just means Bryan isn't YOUR cup of personal tea. Really though, I know Bryan himself is loving this. He's champ, he's married, he connects with fans and is with any luck about to be put in feuds that showcase his ring skill. He's where he should be right now and even if you personally find YES not your thing, you can take comfort that Bryan himself is happy and that's what matters.


----------



## Beatles123

The appeal Bryan has over cena is that Bryan has actual honesty and is nowhere near as unnatural a face.


----------



## evilshade

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Never been a fan of him but if people are turning on him now, then that's great news. The Yes movement desperately needs to be buried


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



evilshade said:


> Never been a fan of him but if people are turning on him now, then that's great news. The Yes movement desperately needs to be buried


Because YOU say so?


----------



## Osize10

I don't get why Bossy gets a pass from people on here. His whole argument is based on his opinion that Daniel Bryan has marginal skills, which he presents as absolute fact. And most who quote him just roll with it and say "I respect you, you're a great poster." Doesn't make sense to me. He just expects people to see Daniel Bryan as mediocre, and if you don't see it, you're stupid and you have no dignity. OK then...

He used to say if Daniel Bryan would main event Wrestlemania, the WWE would tank fast or something like that. For the past 1.5 years, I'd make posts saying Daniel Bryan should main event WM (with Punk) and I'd get an immediate response about my stupidity. And I can dig out the quotes and posts if people challenge me. He's one of the biggest trolls on here, and just because he masks his troll hatred behind an argument, people just accept him as a good poster. In reality, 90% of the crap he posts makes no sense and he just tweaks his hatred behind different arguments. Since WM and WWE aren't tanking, he just says people accept mediocrity now. How in the world does that even make sense. And justifying his opinion on Daniel Bryan with Lil Wayne is not a valid reasoning. Using an analogy is never factual evidence. 

Since the sky is mostly always blue, I think the Earth is mediocre. So Daniel Bryan is mediocre too.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



THANOS said:


> You had a Punk picture as your avatar not even 10 minutes ago? That was quick..
> 
> :jordan5




Um ever heard of, I had that pic for a LOONG time and decided to change it? Nice to know someone is watching me that closely..


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

After reading some of these posts, one thing I will never understand is why when a fan favorite or internet darling like punk for example gets popular/wins a world title, a lot of people turn on that wrestler. It's like they don't want anyone to be successful.


----------



## insanitydefined

O Fenômeno said:


> MODS please merge all the Bryan nut-huggery threads into this one please? (Yes nut-huggers...these guys make more threads about Bryan than Bryan marks... :jordan
> 
> Seriously these guys make threads shitting on Bryan several times a day...
> 
> Even us Bryan fans keep our Bryan love in one thread...
> 
> Stop merging that shit into the Bryan discussion thread...who the hell do I need to complain at to make that happen?


You know I actually think this is a good idea, I like the idea of a place where I can go and bash Daniel Bryan with all his other anti marks without seeming like a complete dick about it. The marks have a mega thread that's on it's fifth incarnation, why shouldn't we get one too?

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner

Osize10 said:


> I don't get why Bossy gets a pass from people on here. His whole argument is based on his opinion that Daniel Bryan has marginal skills, which he presents as absolute fact. And most who quote him just roll with it and say "I respect you, you're a great poster." Doesn't make sense to me. He just expects people to see Daniel Bryan as mediocre, and if you don't see it, you're stupid and you have no dignity. OK then...
> 
> He used to say if Daniel Bryan would main event Wrestlemania, the WWE would tank fast or something like that. For the past 1.5 years, I'd make posts saying Daniel Bryan should main event WM (with Punk) and I'd get an immediate response of my stupidity. And I can dig out the quote if people challenge me. He's one of the biggest trolls on here, and just because he masks his troll hatred behind an argument, people just accept him as a good poster. In reality, 90% of the crap he posts makes no sense and he just tweaks his hatred behind different arguments. Since WM and WWE aren't tanking, he just says people accept mediocrity now. How in the world does that even make sense. And justifying his opinion on Daniel Bryan with Lil Wayne is not a valid reasoning. Using an analogy is never factual evidence.
> 
> Since the sky is mostly always blue, I think the Earth is mediocre. So Daniel Bryan is mediocre too.


well, i confronted him with points of my own, and pointed out how wrong he was to ignorantly label bryan's supporters as being "uneducated people". he was respectful in his response.


i do respect him, but that has to do with the fact that i've talked with him on here many times over the years and even on PM, and he went out of his way to help me through a personal problem once which he didn't have to do. i think he's a cool guy opinions on bryan aside. he argues his points articulately and he can make a ton of sense sometimes. and sometimes, i think he's way off. just speaking for myself. i've called him out on things he said more times than i can count. i even spent 5 hours once arguing with him about cena (not that it's something i'm proud of). lol


----------



## Londrick

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Bryan getting his own hate and love threads. :banderas

Not even Rock, Austin, Hogan, Cena etc got to that level of star power.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



evilshade said:


> Never been a fan of him but if people are turning on him now, then that's great news. The Yes movement desperately needs to be buried


A few people on a random forum doesn't mean jack shit. Tons of people hate Punk on the Internet and it never translated to TV.


----------



## Londrick

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KuroNeko said:


> A few people on a random forum doesn't mean jack shit. Tons of people hate Punk on the Internet and it never translated to TV.


Actually it did with those 2.2 ratings. :jordan4


----------



## Luchini

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



alchecho said:


> wow it's incredible how this people get butthurt when people say that they dislike Daniel Bryan


"Disliking what I like? UNACCEPTABLE!!!!"


----------



## Beatles123

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

I don't think disliking is the problem. Disliking beyond the point of being respectful to those that like him is.


----------



## Bushmaster

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Somehow I think this thread will be one of the most popular ones on here, until it gets closed when DB trolls overrun it.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Londrick said:


> Actually it did with those 2.2 ratings. :jordan4


unk3


----------



## Poueff

The best argument I've seen against Bryan at the top is that the Yes chants have little to no substance and that his character is paper thin and typecast as the permanent underdog. This is followed by the argument that if it stays this way, he'll grow stale and the actual fans (keyboard warriors don't count, I mean the ones at the arena) will turn on him. 

I don't have the sources, I saw it in a post here a while back, but supposedly Bryan wants some small tweaks in character, to becoming a more dominant champion and more ruthless, being less of a pretty little babyface.

Do you think that would be a good change for him? Will WWE admit a small or even drastic change in character (without becoming a heel) for Bryan? What would be the best character change you imagine for him?


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*

Everyone's just jumping on the DB bandwagon.. WWE's constant focus on him is what is making me change the channel. After Wrestlemania, the biggest thing on people's mind wasn't Goatface daniel bryan, it was the Undertaker losing his streak. That should have been the VERY first promo on Raw. But low and behold, it was daniel Bryan and the YES fans..WWE is getting DUMBED DOWN, and daniel Bryan and the YES movement is pushing it further and further down. 

YES! YES! YES! Yes what?? Fingers pointing up, for what?? A short nobody that got EXTREMELY lucky? I rather John cena have the damn titles


----------



## Londrick

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Everyone's just jumping on the DB bandwagon.. WWE's constant focus on him is what is making me change the channel. After Wrestlemania, the biggest thing on people's mind wasn't Goatface daniel bryan, it was the Undertaker losing his streak. That should have been the VERY first promo on Raw. But low and behold, it was daniel Bryan and the YES fans..WWE is getting DUMBED DOWN, and daniel Bryan and the YES movement is pushing it further and further down.
> 
> YES! YES! YES! Yes what?? Fingers pointing up, for what?? A short nobody that got EXTREMELY lucky? I rather John cena have the damn titles


:ti

You know Bryan has gotten over when marks are sticking up for Cena. With the way things are going it seems Bryan is a shoe in for the wrestling Mt Rushmore.


----------



## Osize10

Poueff said:


> The best argument I've seen against Bryan at the top is that the Yes chants have little to no substance and that his character is paper thin and typecast as the permanent underdog. This is followed by the argument that if it stays this way, he'll grow stale and the actual fans (keyboard warriors don't count, I mean the ones at the arena) will turn on him.
> 
> I don't have the sources, I saw it in a post here a while back, but supposedly Bryan wants some small tweaks in character, to becoming a more dominant champion and more ruthless, being less of a pretty little babyface.
> 
> Do you think that would be a good change for him? Will WWE admit a small or even drastic change in character (without becoming a heel) for Bryan? What would be the best character change you imagine for him?


I think any change to his persona would be good over time. If anything, he's one of the few guys on the roster willing to make gradual changes to how he presents himself. I'm certain he will continue to do so when the time is right. His in ring ability also allows him to still stay over and fresh b/c you know you are getting quality no matter who he faces. Not too long ago, he was filming comedy skits while tearing the house down with The Shield

The best change in persona for me personally? I'd like to see Bryan change from "living his dream" to actually believing he is better than everyone. There is lots of nice booking to be done with an arrogant Bryan. He plays a wonderful in-ring jerk.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Everyone's just jumping on the DB bandwagon.. WWE's constant focus on him is what is making me change the channel. After Wrestlemania, the biggest thing on people's mind wasn't Goatface daniel bryan, it was the Undertaker losing his streak. That should have been the VERY first promo on Raw. But low and behold, it was daniel Bryan and the YES fans..WWE is getting DUMBED DOWN, and daniel Bryan and the YES movement is pushing it further and further down.
> 
> YES! YES! YES! Yes what?? Fingers pointing up, for what?? A short nobody that got EXTREMELY lucky? I rather John cena have the damn titles


You really expect the most over person on the roster, the person who was fueding with and defeated HHH, Orton and Batista in the main event of the 30th WM and is the current champion to NOT get constant focus? 

What planet are you on? :dazzler


----------



## Mr. I

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> only got popular because of his fans.


Was this intended as some kind of insult?


----------



## beastedot9

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Ithil said:


> Was this intended as some kind of insult?


No it was a reference to the fact that whiny fans got him where he is. Letting fans dictate the show leads to a cringe worthy yes movement. My point was that all these guys getting Bryan over would be in the same boat as us if their beloved 'wrestling god' was booed out of the arena in a few years stating how unfair it is to him but when it's Daniel Bryan apparently he 'deserves it'. Bullshit.


----------



## Mr. I

You should use the ignore button more often, folks.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Everyone's just jumping on the DB bandwagon.. WWE's constant focus on him is what is making me change the channel. After Wrestlemania, the biggest thing on people's mind wasn't Goatface daniel bryan, it was the Undertaker losing his streak. That should have been the VERY first promo on Raw. But low and behold, it was daniel Bryan and the YES fans..WWE is getting DUMBED DOWN, and daniel Bryan and the YES movement is pushing it further and further down.
> 
> YES! YES! YES! Yes what?? Fingers pointing up, for what?? A short nobody that got EXTREMELY lucky? I rather John cena have the damn titles


Lol how cool is it to hate someone for every little thing.Taker losing the streak shouldve been the first promo , who gives a fck.WWE couldve made AJ to go first and lose the title to Paige if they wanted.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



beastedot9 said:


> No it was a reference to the fact that whiny fans got him where he is. Letting fans dictate the show leads to a cringe worthy yes movement. My point was that all these guys getting Bryan over would be in the same boat as us if their beloved 'wrestling god' was booed out of the arena in a few years stating how unfair it is to him but when it's Daniel Bryan apparently he 'deserves it'. Bullshit.


People are buying fucking tickets , they can do watever they want.


----------



## dougnums

Lol, apparently someone can't appreciate satire.


----------



## funnyfaces1

Letting fans dictate the show led to Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## beastedot9

Jarsy1 said:


> People are buying fucking tickets , they can do watever they want.


Yeah same old argument excusing stupid behavior



funnyfaces1 said:


> Letting fans dictate the show led to Stone Cold Steve Austin.


Yeah which was a good result the bad result is Bryan...


----------



## Lariatoh!

Daniel Bryan the new champ opening the show was the right thing, especially with the HHH factor of coming out and furthering the storyline. Right call. Shawn and Ric Flair's retirement speeches closed the show, so if Taker was there at Raw he may have closed the show, but he wasn't so Raw was booked correctly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The mods merged the hate thread with the mothership. You took it away


----------



## Londrick

Thought all the Phil haters were reaching when it came to hating on him but Bryan haters are actually blaming fans. :ti


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



the fox said:


> why are most of bryan haters are actually Punk fans?


Because they're butthurt, and rightfully so (I include myself in that list). DB went over Cena & HHH clean on his first strikes on two of the biggest PPVs, they didn't allow Punk to do that during his whole career...


----------



## Beatles123

MOTHER *GOOSE*, man?!

Just--why? Everything was as it should have been!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Thread fucking got merged :StephenA


----------



## Rap God

Great Job mods with ruininning everything.Couldnt u just delete the other bullshit thread?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan keeps doing the double belt YES-ing he may get himself some pythons.


----------



## Beatles123

I don't even think the mods use thier heads before they do these merges. It's starting to really irritate me.


----------



## O Fenômeno

I wanna know which one of these fucking mods is doing this?

They're taking the piss at this point...

Any other time these dumbass threads would be locked, yet they rarely lock the Bryan threads,they merge them with this thread

:floyd1

Where do my complaints need to be addressed too? 

Seriously Bryan haters are on this dudes dick than Bryan marks it's sickening :jay 

It's sad really..


----------



## beastedot9

You guys are missing that this is a DISCUSSION thread..


----------



## Dec_619

I'm not too sure what's going on here but all I can say is :yes :yes :yes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Your_Solution

Ithil said:


> You should use the ignore button more often, folks.


Wait we have one of those?!
Where?


----------



## hazuki

Wedding pics
http://i.imgur.com/w3C2anE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/v94Ll29.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7WdJre1.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/qpoXiRL.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OBRe6oU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/KOa31cO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Vy9vFzG.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8BoCxpO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/2QX5LJB.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/eeeEDWD.jpg

Congratulations to the lovely couple. :yes:


----------



## Londrick

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



RM Dandy said:


> Because they're butthurt, and rightfully so (I include myself in that list). DB went over Cena & HHH clean on his first strikes on two of the biggest PPVs, they didn't allow Punk to do that during his whole career...


Who cares if Punk didn't go over Cena and HHH clean? He got a 434 day reign as champ, was one of the few guys that get to feud with Brock, Taker, and Rock these days, pushed as one of their top dogs. Let's not act like he's Ryder who got over and WWE buried.


----------



## NMPunk

Daniel Bryan should be Champion until Wrestlemania 31 !


----------



## O Fenômeno

beastedot9 said:


> You guys are missing that this is a DISCUSSION thread..


But all these damn Bryan threads...

Everyday we have like 5 or more random posters starting a thread on WHY they dislike Bryan.... :allen1

Mods then let those threads grow,THEN they merge it here...

These guys really want to discuss Bryan they'd post in here from the get-go.

A certain type of poster starts a thread discussing a wrestler that he doesn't like....

95% of the time...that poster is a :troll seeking attention.

You make those type of threads hoping to get a bunch of people who have your same thoughts, then watch as it turns into a thread shitting on someone you dislike.

Why do you think threads about Cena get locked before they get out of hand.

:cena3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

hazuki said:


> Wedding pics
> http://i.imgur.com/w3C2anE.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/v94Ll29.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/7WdJre1.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/qpoXiRL.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/OBRe6oU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/KOa31cO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Vy9vFzG.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/8BoCxpO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/2QX5LJB.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/eeeEDWD.jpg
> 
> Congratulations to the lovely couple. :yes:


Instagram message from Brie:



> I've married the man of my dreams. I'm officially Mrs. Danielson. It was a breathtaking sentimental ceremony that we will be sharing with all of you soon. The best part was walking down the aisle barefooted (yes Nikki let me  to my husband to be. I will always remember the way he looked at me


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> I don't get why Bossy gets a pass from people on here. His whole argument is based on his opinion that Daniel Bryan has marginal skills, which he presents as absolute fact. And most who quote him just roll with it and say "I respect you, you're a great poster." Doesn't make sense to me. He just expects people to see Daniel Bryan as mediocre, and if you don't see it, you're stupid and you have no dignity. OK then...
> 
> He used to say if Daniel Bryan would main event Wrestlemania, the WWE would tank fast or something like that. For the past 1.5 years, I'd make posts saying Daniel Bryan should main event WM (with Punk) and I'd get an immediate response about my stupidity. And I can dig out the quotes and posts if people challenge me. He's one of the biggest trolls on here, and just because he masks his troll hatred behind an argument, people just accept him as a good poster. In reality, 90% of the crap he posts makes no sense and he just tweaks his hatred behind different arguments. Since WM and WWE aren't tanking, he just says people accept mediocrity now. How in the world does that even make sense. And justifying his opinion on Daniel Bryan with Lil Wayne is not a valid reasoning. Using an analogy is never factual evidence.
> 
> Since the sky is mostly always blue, I think the Earth is mediocre. So Daniel Bryan is mediocre too.


Yeah, I won't even lie. Most of the Bryan related stuff that I say on here is done to piss off or annoy the people who think the Daniel Bryan character is just the greatest thing because their fandom often goes a bit too far. Though its like that with marks of any guy. People call me out for advocating puro and try to police the forum by saying "that's not WWE related, talk about it somewhere else!" That's fine, we all go too far. I just happen to see it with Bryan marks more often, but that's my perception.

The god's honest actual truth of it all can be found in my last post of this thread. I just find the whole Daniel Bryan character so blah and underwhelming. The chant seriously does irritate me. And it really does bother me that we could have gotten something legitimately good and instead got something that I, myself, am not into. I don't particularly like his image and it isn't something that would make me, as a fan, go out of my way to watch. In short, I just don't see what's so great about the guy beyond his wrestling, and even that part of him is becoming uninteresting to me because its so restricted. So when something I don't view as being that great is constantly talked about like it IS that great, and I hear other people glorifying it to kingdom come...yeah, it gets a rise out of me.

Considering what Danielson used to be, and what Daniel Bryan is now...I find it very disappointing and in reality somewhat insulting that on a national scale, we've been provided with what I view as a significant downgrade in character quality. Forget making him an ass kicking wrestling machine with an attitude. No, he needs a dumb chant, goofy beard, crazy hair and to be likened to a farm animal. THAT is the recipe for success. And it makes me ashamed that so many other people are eating it up and making it successful because it feels so incredibly lacking in effort and to me, sends a clear message to the WWE that they don't even have to try and the fans will be happy. I know that most people don't share my views, but look at it this way. The Fed purposely tried to sabotage Bryan a few times and gave him every anchor they could. Now he's on fire. I know that in his head, Vince is gonna view this as a success, despite how little they actually tried with Bryan. So what's to stop him from putting out more characters with virtually no thought put into them and cluttering up the product?

To sum it up, I do feel people overrate him sometimes, but people do that with everyone they like, so I can overlook it (most of the time). I don't personally see the appeal in the Daniel Bryan character, but that's me. But deep down, it bugs me that I'm being denied an interesting character (American Dragon) in favor of something that I view as vastly inferior. I feel cheated, and that, I believe, is probably a large part of what makes me really dislike the Bryan character. His existence robbed me of something I think is hands down superior. Some may think that's dumb, but that's what I think of Daniel Bryan and I don't want to support something that a) I don't like and that denies me of something infinitely preferable and b) I, as a fan, feel is so shallow that its actually insulting.

But that's me. No bullshit, no trolling, no rudeness, nothing. That's why I'm not a Bryan fan. I respect the fans getting behind him and initializing change, but I really just don't like him.


----------



## #Mark

The Bryan hatred on here is no different than the Rock hatred last year. Just a group of insignificant people who feel as if their opinions represent the vast majority's when that couldn't be further from the truth.


----------



## chemical

God. 

Can Daniel Bryan just stay champion forever? I'm still over the moon about this. 

I love him.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

#Mark said:


> The Bryan hatred on here is no different than the Rock hatred last year. Just a group of insignificant people who feel as if their opinions represent the vast majority's when that couldn't be further from the truth.


...or people just have preferences.


----------



## chemical

Nuglet McJunior said:


> ...or people just have preferences.


...or people just don't know talent when they see it.

Daniel Bryan's bloody amazing in the ring.


----------



## Beatles123

Y2J on Bryan:





 Starts at around 18 minutes give or take a few seconds.


----------



## beastedot9

chemical said:


> ...or people just don't know talent when they see it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's bloody amazing in the ring.


I haven't seen this talent yet. Please don't instruct me to look at his ROH matches as that is irrelevant since he shows none of it in WWE (whether his choice or not).


----------



## Beatles123

You weren't entertained by, say, his gauntlet match?


----------



## #Mark

beastedot9 said:


> I haven't seen this talent yet. Please don't instruct me to look at his ROH matches as that is irrelevant since he shows none of it in WWE (whether his choice or not).


Uhh.. He just had two of the best matches of the year on the same show at Wrestlemania. His mere presence in the Main Event changed the perception of the show from one of the least satisfying Wrestlemanias in history to the best in over a decade.


----------



## JustJoel

*Re: The Turn On Bryan Now That He Made It Thread*



KO Bossy said:


> Let me make a distinction. I enjoyed Bryan Danielson in the Indies. That's why I say I don't like Daniel Bryan and I try to specify which I hate. The Daniel Bryan character drives me crazy because I know Bryan Danielson is capable of better. I've seen it. The YES chant and the whole Daniel Bryan character are so lowest common denominator. I find the character insultingly shallow, for starters. And the chant seems so meaningless (in that it doesn't relate to the Bryan character) and grates on my nerves something fierce.



There is no distinction - he's the same guy. It's a multi-layered character: he's evolved over time. You still see shades of Dragon (backstage pass promo the week before WM). But people take such a sound-byte approach to things because it _sounds_ clever. The post before this where you steer your narrative into him being successful, not because he's exceptional, but because he tries. It's such unmitigated bullshit.

*Every* wrestler tries; that's what you do when you make it to the WWE, or hell, try to reach the top of any profession. Michael Jordan shot a hundred free-throws a day, and worked on his game for thousands of hours - all while being probably the most exceptional player to ever play basketball. But I'm plenty familiar with the trope you're peddling, as it's oft repeated by blowhard talk-radio hosts, columnists, and the like. The giveaway was your relating it to society at large - generalize much?

So, to take a needle to that balloon - Bryan is exceptional. Need proof? Look where he is, and where his contemporaries from "2006ish" are. Plenty of guys from that time could have a "climbed the mountain" angle built around them, and all sure as hell have tried hard. Yet, Rodderick Strong isn't known but by 10% of this section. Bryan has been pretty massively over in most places he's wrestled. That sort of speaks for itself, imo. 



> In 2006ish, Danielson showed the potential for something special with what he was doing. Just a hard assed wrestler. He felt a lot more real and had an edge to him, which made him interesting. Now they've had to dumb that down for the mainstream because its like WWE was afraid they wouldn't get that character. And now, they've typecasted him. These YES chants are never going away.
> 
> Basically, I'd be a lot happier if we were presented with something like the American Dragon and not the YES man. Its not that I'm an Indy mark and that means its better, but it suited him so much more. Imagine if they'd done a cool gimmick where he was like a bad ass giant killer, like they could have done with Tazz. Imagine the visual of the Andre the Giant Battle Royal and Bryan just chokes out every participant, including Big Show and Brodus Clay. He stands tall over this mountain of unconscious guys and you love him because he's something you wish you could emulate. He's presented as being something legit.


Honesty, I don't believe you. Sorry

If he protrayed that character, you wouldn't have bought it. You would've claimed him to be too small, lacking the proper mma background, etc. for him to be that guy. I remember your posts from when I joined the forum, and one of your main gripes was that WWE fans (which I believe you included yourself in) don't give a damn about ring work. To hear some atrocious, armchair booking like that sounds a little rich on my end. Maybe I should re-read our exchanges from right around SS of last year, but I don't think *you* would've bought that character. This has been a much more organic road that always leaves the Am Drag character open to step into when the moment is right, keeping it fresh. He'll continue to change, I don't question that.



> Now, he's just too corny, pandering and watered down and they took away his biggest advantage (his expansive move set) because "that's not the WWE style". It pisses me off because he could have been something truly cool, and they messed it up. And its not that I hate things that are aimed at kids. But what he is now, to me, is not so much for kids as it is awfully stupid. Avatar: the Last Airbender was marketed for kids and yet it was an awesome show.


He's playing to a larger audience, and the stakes are much greater. He's already had an influence into who's getting pushed - the show has slowly been emphasizing ring work - something I didn't know if I'd ever see in WWE. Nothing's been messed up, imo. He's leading what could be one of the greatest eras the 'E has seen. Pushing Bryan means listening to fans - and that's a damn finer sight than management pushing who they want like the last decade. Pushing Bryan widens the scope of what it takes to make it to the top. Enough of this "You must be this tall to be champ." I want wrestling at the top of my wrestling card. That's his biggest strength - not "expansive movesets" - fucking wrestling. 



> Today, what Bryan has become just makes me feel embarrassed. Its like he gave up his dignity by agreeing to portray this schmuck.


Such a load of shit, I don't know where to begin. When did you start watching? This is exactly the tripe I expect from someone who's seen fuck-all from his work. Generalizations galore, keep embarrassing yourself.


----------



## beastedot9

#Mark said:


> Uhh.. He just had two of the best matches of the year on the same show at Wrestlemania. His mere presence in the Main Event changed the perception of the show from one of the least satisfying Wrestlemanias in history to the best in over a decade.


Best matches? You're joking right? He was a rag doll in that triple threat match. 



Beatles123 said:


> You weren't entertained by, say, his gauntlet match?


Not even remotely to be honest. I just can't get behind the guy, he doesn't have that 'it' factor IMO that makes me want to get behind his character.


----------



## Nuglet McJunior

chemical said:


> ...or people just don't know talent when they see it.
> 
> Daniel Bryan's bloody amazing in the ring.


not many people deny that... but there's a lot more to wrestling than in-ring talent.


----------



## mpcdude

Cannot wait to see Bryan transition from an underdog to a cocky and arrogant persona now-that-he-is-champ-and-is-better-than-everybody and bring back the heel american dragon after 7-8months of this reign. Have him slowly transition to it.


----------



## hardyorton

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, I won't even lie. Most of the Bryan related stuff that I say on here is done to piss off or annoy the people who think the Daniel Bryan character is just the greatest thing because their fandom often goes a bit too far. Though its like that with marks of any guy. People call me out for advocating puro and try to police the forum by saying "that's not WWE related, talk about it somewhere else!" That's fine, we all go too far. I just happen to see it with Bryan marks more often, but that's my perception.
> 
> The god's honest actual truth of it all can be found in my last post of this thread. I just find the whole Daniel Bryan character so blah and underwhelming. The chant seriously does irritate me. And it really does bother me that we could have gotten something legitimately good and instead got something that I, myself, am not into. I don't particularly like his image and it isn't something that would make me, as a fan, go out of my way to watch. In short, I just don't see what's so great about the guy beyond his wrestling, and even that part of him is becoming uninteresting to me because its so restricted. So when something I don't view as being that great is constantly talked about like it IS that great, and I hear other people glorifying it to kingdom come...yeah, it gets a rise out of me.
> 
> Considering what Danielson used to be, and what Daniel Bryan is now...I find it very disappointing and in reality somewhat insulting that on a national scale, we've been provided with what I view as a significant downgrade in character quality. Forget making him an ass kicking wrestling machine with an attitude. No, he needs a dumb chant, goofy beard, crazy hair and to be likened to a farm animal. THAT is the recipe for success. And it makes me ashamed that so many other people are eating it up and making it successful because it feels so incredibly lacking in effort and to me, sends a clear message to the WWE that they don't even have to try and the fans will be happy. I know that most people don't share my views, but look at it this way. The Fed purposely tried to sabotage Bryan a few times and gave him every anchor they could. Now he's on fire. I know that in his head, Vince is gonna view this as a success, despite how little they actually tried with Bryan. So what's to stop him from putting out more characters with virtually no thought put into them and cluttering up the product?
> 
> To sum it up, I do feel people overrate him sometimes, but people do that with everyone they like, so I can overlook it (most of the time). I don't personally see the appeal in the Daniel Bryan character, but that's me. But deep down, it bugs me that I'm being denied an interesting character (American Dragon) in favor of something that I view as vastly inferior. I feel cheated, and that, I believe, is probably a large part of what makes me really dislike the Bryan character. His existence robbed me of something I think is hands down superior. Some may think that's dumb, but that's what I think of Daniel Bryan and I don't want to support something that a) I don't like and that denies me of something infinitely preferable and b) I, as a fan, feel is so shallow that its actually insulting.
> 
> But that's me. No bullshit, no trolling, no rudeness, nothing. That's why I'm not a Bryan fan. I respect the fans getting behind him and initializing change, but I really just don't like him.


Ko bossy sprouting shite, god isn't that a surprise.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I got a kick out of this.











An aside to anyone who cares to listen. Has there been any wrestler other than Bryan who was part of two excellent matches at Mania?


----------



## insanitydefined

The hate thread got merged with the Bryan threadnaught, not cool whichever mod you are. :side: 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## mpcdude

Look at this Bryan hating fucker on youtube

TheMicOnFireCuz
15 minutes ago · Shared publicly 

I Cant stand daniel bryan. i wish he would die like eddie guerrero did. A actual Death. hes a waste of skin, that they force down your throats and you idiots eat it up. I wish he go out like Chris beiont did. kill that ugly BElla whore too. i might like him after that. 
1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^
That is beyond pathetic.


----------



## KO Bossy

hardyorton said:


> Ko bossy sprouting shite, god isn't that a surprise.


Maybe if you actually read what I wrote...

Or did you miss where I said I liked Danielson in the Indies, that he's a great wrestler and I wanted something better for him, character wise, and for his move set not to be limited so I could actually enjoy his varied styles?

Its evident that you just saw that I replied and quoted it so you could immediately say I'm full of shit and didn't take a second to read my response. Isn't this a discussion thread, as you regulars so frequently comment? Fine, I responded thoughtfully. And I get an asinine response.

Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't it some of you here who often complain that people on this forum just give insipid, short, baiting responses? Guys who say "Lol he sucks, I hate him" and then don't even contribute to what's being said. Well, that's exactly what the post I'm replying to is. 

So the question is...if you didn't read what I wrote, why did you even bother responding? High and mighty as some of you may act, you're exactly the same as all the others on this forum and do the same things you then turn around and complain about others doing.


----------



## ScumOfThisEarth

mpcdude said:


> Cannot wait to see Bryan transition from an underdog to a cocky and arrogant persona now-that-he-is-champ-and-is-better-than-everybody and bring back the heel american dragon after 7-8months of this reign. Have him slowly transition to it.


As long as the Yes chant remains, he could do whatever he wants and still be booked as the Baby Face.

I wonder when he will start to despise the chant?


----------



## Vyer

ScumOfThisEarth said:


> As long as the Yes chant remains, he could do whatever he wants and still be booked as the Baby Face.
> 
> I wonder when he will start to despise the chant?


A new alternate account, kemo sabe?


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> I got a kick out of this.


:lol THAT SWERVE!


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I got a kick out of this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An aside to anyone who cares to listen. Has there been any wrestler other than Bryan who was part of two excellent matches at Mania?





SVETV988_fan said:


> :lol THAT SWERVE!


I know eh? So brilliant :lmao


----------



## Reaper

I tend to agree with people like KO Bossy when they talk about watering down of Indy talent .. but this is the WWE for you. It's a different kind of product and always has been. Bryan is probably capable of even more than he has shown or is allowed to show - but they did acknowledge that the nature of the PG product led to his firing and hence in a way told us that Bryan has an edge that won't be on display here for corporate reasons, but not for lack of talent. 

Dean is another guy that I think is going to get tremendously watered down as time goes on and we'll never see the full range of emotion and work he's capable of. 

I think lementing this doesn't make someone's opinions less valid .. But when we decided to marry the WWE as our primary source of wrestling entertainment, we decided to settle for the compromise that comes with it. Hence this marriage isn't for everyone.


----------



## Lariatoh!

↑ well said reaper jones. Someone in this thread already said that Cornette believed that Cena could have been an amazing heel and his OVW stuff uncensored was far and away what he is now. It is the compromise everyone must make when watching the WWE in 2014.


----------



## thaimasker

So is DB on his honeymoon? I know that he got permission to miss a raw but is it this coming raw?


----------



## animus

I swear, for such a group of know-it-all's on all things wrestling, some just can't understand the basic point of being a performer (wrestler). So what if Daniel Bryan isn't displaying his entire move set & persona from ROH. The WWE is an entire different animal. The only thing that truly matters is if Daniel Bryan is over and is making the WWE money. I don't even like Daniel Bryan; however, I understand the fact that the crowd is 110% behind him, and that's all that really matters no matter how much a few people in the IWC hate him. DB has the wherewithal to adjust his character more as time passes by. Maybe you'll see the Dragon at some point, maybe you won't.


----------



## ScumOfThisEarth

Its like UFC contracting GSP and saying "no submissions, no superman punch, no inside leg kicks and no sprawling."

Thank you WWE for deciding what movesets we get to see.

More evidence that WWE is for the kids.

I wish mid 90's WCW was still around


----------



## Born of Osiris

Oh fuck he's back fpalm


----------



## #1Peep4ever

KO Bossy said:


> Yeah, I won't even lie. Most of the Bryan related stuff that I say on here is done to piss off or annoy the people who think the Daniel Bryan character is just the greatest thing because their fandom often goes a bit too far. Though its like that with marks of any guy. People call me out for advocating puro and try to police the forum by saying "that's not WWE related, talk about it somewhere else!" That's fine, we all go too far. I just happen to see it with Bryan marks more often, but that's my perception.
> 
> The god's honest actual truth of it all can be found in my last post of this thread. I just find the whole Daniel Bryan character so blah and underwhelming. The chant seriously does irritate me. And it really does bother me that we could have gotten something legitimately good and instead got something that I, myself, am not into. I don't particularly like his image and it isn't something that would make me, as a fan, go out of my way to watch. In short, I just don't see what's so great about the guy beyond his wrestling, and even that part of him is becoming uninteresting to me because its so restricted. So when something I don't view as being that great is constantly talked about like it IS that great, and I hear other people glorifying it to kingdom come...yeah, it gets a rise out of me.
> 
> Considering what Danielson used to be, and what Daniel Bryan is now...I find it very disappointing and in reality somewhat insulting that on a national scale, we've been provided with what I view as a significant downgrade in character quality. Forget making him an ass kicking wrestling machine with an attitude. No, he needs a dumb chant, goofy beard, crazy hair and to be likened to a farm animal. THAT is the recipe for success. And it makes me ashamed that so many other people are eating it up and making it successful because it feels so incredibly lacking in effort and to me, sends a clear message to the WWE that they don't even have to try and the fans will be happy. I know that most people don't share my views, but look at it this way. The Fed purposely tried to sabotage Bryan a few times and gave him every anchor they could. Now he's on fire. I know that in his head, Vince is gonna view this as a success, despite how little they actually tried with Bryan. So what's to stop him from putting out more characters with virtually no thought put into them and cluttering up the product?
> 
> To sum it up, I do feel people overrate him sometimes, but people do that with everyone they like, so I can overlook it (most of the time). I don't personally see the appeal in the Daniel Bryan character, but that's me. But deep down, it bugs me that I'm being denied an interesting character (American Dragon) in favor of something that I view as vastly inferior. I feel cheated, and that, I believe, is probably a large part of what makes me really dislike the Bryan character. His existence robbed me of something I think is hands down superior. Some may think that's dumb, but that's what I think of Daniel Bryan and I don't want to support something that a) I don't like and that denies me of something infinitely preferable and b) I, as a fan, feel is so shallow that its actually insulting.
> 
> But that's me. No bullshit, no trolling, no rudeness, nothing. That's why I'm not a Bryan fan. I respect the fans getting behind him and initializing change, but I really just don't like him.



I can see where you are coming from,but yeah to other people he obviously has some kind of appeal. As much as the chant is actually stupid I find myself enjoying it. And with knowing most of the story of Danielson from struggling at the beginning to finally becoming the WWE WHC i genuinely feel happy for the guy and I do not mind his cheesiness at all. Down the road he will have to tweak his character though or he will just become another Cena..

As for Vince not trying with new people.. Yeah well probably, but I do not think they will succeed in the same fashion Bryan did...only time will tell.
When it comes to his in ring skill it is a shame he is so restricted BUT on the other hand Cesaro and the shield are the only other guys who´s matches do not bore me to tears. I know we could get so much more from Bryan, but him and his fans were screwed so many times over by Vince and now it is just being happy with what he and they got


----------



## DOPA

Honestly I think there needs to be an anti-Bryan thread made so the haters can have something to sink their teeth into. I don't mind negative comments on Bryan but when you have posts literally consisting of "B+ Vanilla Midget troll" and the like it becomes tiring to read.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

House Targaryen said:


> Honestly I think there needs to be an anti-Bryan thread made so the haters can have something to sink their teeth into. I don't mind negative comments on Bryan but when you have posts literally consisting of "B+ Vanilla Midget troll" and the like it becomes tiring to read.


A lot of people agree with you. It looked like that very thing was happening yesterday until a mod not only closed the thread, but took the extra step of merging it here. Essentially this thread has become the dumping ground for every trolling, baiting Bryan thread. Unfortunately, it is what it is.


----------



## Mountain Rushmore

Shawn Michaels is the greatest wrestler ever with a move set legitimately smaller than what Cena works with now.


----------



## Reaper

IDONTSHIV said:


> A lot of people agree with you. It looked like that very thing was happening yesterday until a mod not only closed the thread, but took the extra step of merging it here. Essentially this thread has become the dumping ground for every trolling, baiting Bryan thread. Unfortunately, it is what it is.


You can't put a stop to irrational hate simply because the only actual purpose behind the hate is that it gets eye-balls. Even if there was an anti-Bryan thread allowed, it still won't get that many posts and eventually get buried anyways. 

People post a lot of their hatred simply because it gets a rise out of Bryan's fans. I suppose we should take it as a sign that he's _really _in the big leagues now and the irrational hate is just an acknowledgement of that..

A couple of days ago, I saw this thread where someone had posted a list of about 25+ things he hated (and used the word hated) about the WWE ... so I couldn't help but wonder why that person is even watching it if he hates it so much. Same thing about Bryan's haters too .. I mean if you really don't like him or his work, why not just change the channel and watch someone you do like. Why the masochism in the first place?


----------



## siam baba

Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him. 

he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is. 

he has no charisma, he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner

He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum. 

A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


----------



## Reaper

siam baba said:


> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


Well then I'm glad that every single person in the crowd in every single city where the WWE has gone to is just an indy loving internet smark. :flip


----------



## NastyYaffa

siam baba said:


> Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him.
> 
> he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is.
> 
> he has no charisma, he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner
> 
> He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. *His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans*. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


You forgot Rey Mysterio, and I think Eddie Guerrero was around the same height as Bryan. If he has no charisma, why people chant his name over all other wrestlers? And fpalm at that 2nd last sentence.. WWE crowds seem to be full of internet smarks & wnb bookers then. Fuckin top lel.


----------



## O Fenômeno

siam baba said:


> Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him.
> 
> he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is.
> 
> *he has no charisma,* he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner
> 
> He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


*cha·ris·ma
noun \kə-ˈriz-mə\

: a special charm or appeal that causes people to feel attracted and excited by someone (such as a politican)
Full Definition of CHARISMA
1
: a personal magic of leadership arousing special popular loyalty or enthusiasm for a public figure (as a political leader)
2
: a special magnetic charm or appeal <the charisma of a popular actor>
See charisma defined for English-language learners »
See charisma defined for kids »
*
:StephenA2

Fail Troll Fails...

Or Dumb Troll is Dumb

:austin3

Which is it? Valid discussion my ass fpalm.


----------



## Cashmere

I disagree with that charisma part too. Most fans feel like they can relate to Bryan the most. A blue-collar hard working guy that's willing to do whatever it takes to be the best in his field. That's why the crowd gravitates to him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

To be perfectly honest, I am more annoyed with the merging of the threads than with some of the incessant trolling. It is illuminating into one's mindset to see the extremes some will go to attempt to make an attack on Bryan. I am pretty much at the point of no-selling these posts. They lack substance, logic, and certainly have no validity, so they are de minimis from the get go. To be clear, not everything criticizing Bryan is trolling. i think it is fairly easy to distinguish a sincere poster from a baiter. I admittedly get annoyed when a large thread is merged and it obscures a good post or completely interrupts the flow of a conversation that you were having. I concede I'm lazy and I dont like weeding through the new posts to try and ferret out something I thought was interesting.


----------



## DanM3

If Bryan has no charisma then id be interested to hear which wrestlers do


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The following is an example of a great post that I thought might have been swallowed up by the merger. Seeing Meltzer's thoughts on Bryan as well as TNA's is interesting.



The Corre said:


> Since Bryan has truly reached the top in WWE now, I thought it'd be fitting to post this, sorry for the formatting in advance, copying straight from the newsletter instantly fucks up the whole text so I did my best to keep it readable. This is the full piece Dave Meltzer wrote in August 2009 right after Daniel Bryan signed with WWE. It's amazing to see how far he's come:
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> Bryan Danielson has reached an agreement to join WWE. Danielson, 28, arguably the best technical wrestler in the world over the past several years, was the top star in ROH for much of the promotion’s seven-year history. When Danielson didn’t renew his contract several months back when they were trying to lock people up long-term after signing the HDNet deal, the WWE was always considered a possibility. Over the past week, WWE has gone after some ROH talent (because most were under contract, there were limited moves that could be made at one time) with the word being it was due to HDNet moving ROH television to Mondays, which WWE considered their night.
> 
> ROH reported that Danielson will work its September dates as scheduled with New York on 9/26 being his farewell show. With ROH having its financial issues and Pro Wrestling NOAH booking fewer foreigners, his prospects for next year as an independent wrestler were uncertain. He also had dates for Dragon Gate USA, where he was scheduled in the main event of the 9/6 show in Chicago against Naruki Doi. He was also scheduled to do an angle going forward that was significant to that promotion, that has to be changed or done by someone else.
> 
> Danielson was named the Observer’s Most Outstanding Wrestler for the third straight year this past year, and had been voted Best Technical Wrestler for four straight years. He had consistently had probably more great matches of the past few years than anyone on the U.S. wrestling scene.
> But at about 5-8 and 185 pounds, he’s small by WWE standards . With the exception of Rey Mysterio,
> nobody in that size range has ever truly gotten to be a top star in the company.
> The Danielson situation is unique. He had signed with WWE in 2000 coming out of the old Shawn Michaels wrestling school, where he, Brian Kendrick and Lance McNaught (Lance Cade) were the top graduates, although he picked things up the quickest. When Michaels attempted to run a local regional promotion out of San Antonio with television, it was clear that his top star and best wrestler from day one was the masked American Dragon. With the wrestling war hot and heavy and both WWE and WCW being aggressive at first signing any prospect, WWE put him under a developmental deal. After Michaels folded his promotion due to financial losses, Danielson was sent to a WWF developmental promotion in Memphis, where he became a protege of William Regal. When WWF pulled out of Memphis, he was among the list of those cut, which was a controversial decision at the time.
> 
> While he would have become one of the top stars of the underground independent scene no matter what,
> his springboard to stardom in ROH was winning the King of Indies tournament in Vallejo, CA, in 2001. That show was responsible for the formation of ROH when Rob Feinstein and Gabe Sapolsky saw how much
> great talent there was and felt they could create a niche promotion with it.
> Danielson was the lone headliner with the company since its debut in 2002, being in the main event of the company’s first show and having a 15-month reign as champion from September 17, 2005, to December 23, 2006.
> Because he didn’t sign a new contract, he was largely used to build the top guys, in particular champion Austin Aries and leading contender Tyler Black. When Danielson didn’t sign, it was because he wanted options open to take a sabbatical from the promotion and had talked about going to Thailand to train in Muay Thai, but it also gave him the option to go to either WWE or TNA if they showed interest.
> 
> ROH announced a “Final Countdown tour” with Danielson, which would be the TV tapings on 9/10 and
> 9/11 in Philadelphia, the 9/18 show in Dayton, 9/19 in Chicago, 9/25 in Boston (where he’ll face Davey Richards) and the final farewell on 9/26 at the Manhattan Center, which is expected to sell out.
> The problem is that his style works best in long matches, and in WWE, unless you are a headliner, you don’t get long matches. His size and look will make it difficult to be a headliner in WWE. He easily could wind up as a prelim level wrestler similar to Jamie Noble, who has a more comedic personality but whose size has doomed him from really getting anywhere in WWE. Danielson’s style is based on incorporating both legitimate moves from MMA and melding several different styles of pro wrestling such as a touch of European and heavy Japanese oriented. It’s the perfect style for ROH fans but in many ways it’s the opposite of the WWE style, which is geared toward a more limited set of moves that are already over. ROH style is based on innovation and WWE style is based on familiarity with the audience.
> Danielson would have been a better fit for TNA a few years back. For whatever reason, when TNA was
> emphasizing the X Division, the people in charge saw Danielson as lacking charisma and never made an
> all-out effort to get him. Today, since the X Division guys have largely been either on a treadmill going nowhere for years, or in many cases, are less over then they were years ago and it has not been emphasized, on the surface he’s not the type of wrestler they would push, just based on them never making a big play.
> 
> Losing Danielson hurts ROH in that its audience can no longer claim they have “the best wrestler in the world.” Ever since Samoa Joe was no longer allowed to appear with the group by TNA, Danielson has been the backbone of the company and its most valuable performer. The company had been careful not to build everything around him, which would have been an easy decision. There was a lot of talk since losing the title of giving him a second title run, because his first run was so outstanding and he was the best guy for the role of ROH world champion. But there were thoughts it would be a “rerun” and nothing new, and then of late, without being under contract, it was probably not seriously considered.
> The loss is major to the promotion. But the success or failure of ROH is going to come down to whether or not they can make enough money to survive based on foreign television deals.
> 
> For Danielson, at this stage of the game because the style he’s expected to do on the indie scene is tough physically, it’s probably the best business move. He was able to make a living for years while being able to do the style of wrestling that he likes, but at his age, it does become the time when you have to think about being able to make a good living with your talent. But the jury is very much out on where his career goes from here. Plenty of great independent wrestlers don’t make it on the big stage, sometimes because the crowds don’t take to them and just as often, because they don’t fit management’s notion of marketable, which in WWE is often a very narrow vision. Just the fact he was this good for so long with neither major promotion beating down his door tells you that none of the major decision makers in the sport have been sold on him, even though he’s a superstar at the level he’s been working at for years.
> 
> From a WWE standpoint and the perfect example, Danielson is best reminiscent of the kid in one of the seasons of “Tough Enough” who was in the best condition at the tryouts but only made it as an alternate, and then won all the physical drills and picked up wrestling the quickest, and was still cut early because he wasn’t big and looked too much like a normal person. WWE is very much about taking people who they feel have a good look for television, like most avenues in Hollywood, and then teaching them to wrestle and act. The mentality is not about getting people over who are outstanding at performing in wrestling.
> 
> However, fans can dictate things to a degree. WWE did make people like Rey Mysterio, Eddie Guerrero and Chris Benoit into major stars, but all had the advantage of coming in with established names with a major national rival promotion. Without it, Mysterio would not have had a chance coming in cold. C.M. Punk largely made it on fan reaction, but comparisons with Danielson are unfair even though both started as independent stars and made names in ROH. Danielson is a far superior wrestler, but Punk has a unique look and more, Punk’s best trait is he has great confidence in himself and it carries over to his promos. It’s the same reason he gets so much heat in the locker room, because of the idea that, what has he proved to act so confident, but if he didn’t have that confidence, he’d have never made it in wrestling to begin with.
> 
> I’d be shocked if Danielson got any of that heat. He’s easy to get along with and his reputation is he’s fantastic to work with. But he will still have to overcome the idea that he works independent style, or appearing too confident based on what he’s done in wrestling, when in WWE, none of that matters and can even be held against you with the idea of forces wanting to prove you weren’t as good as your hype. Still, I’m confident he’ll survive that aspect, but whether he’ll be given the opportunities, the jury is out.
> 
> Even though fans picked Evan Bourne right away to be a star, from a booking standpoint, he’s not been pushed anywhere near the level of his crowd response, and he is more spectacular in ways a more casual audience would see due to his great flying moves.
> Danielson’s best bet would be to put into a tag team where he would get regular television exposure, and then sneak over on talent, in some ways like Bret Hart did in another generation. It’s not a lock as that didn’t work for Paul London and Brian Kendrick, even though they had a run where they were a great tag team. My sense is he’ll be someone who takes time to click with the audience, and it is entirely possible he’ll never get the chance, and there’s always the risk of being remade with a career making or career breaking gimmick. But if he were to get the opening, he’s probably someone who, barring injury can have a long run and slowly his talent can rise him to a good level.


----------



## ecabney

siam baba said:


> Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him.
> 
> he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is.
> 
> he has no charisma, he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner
> 
> He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


You sound agitated









You wanna know what you can do about it? Take a guess.


----------



## Certified G

IDONTSHIV said:


> The following is an example of a great post that I thought might have been swallowed up by the merger. Seeing Meltzer's thoughts on Bryan as well as TNA's is interesting.


Thank you for posting this again. I actually wanted to reply to one of your earlier posts, in which you said you didn't like the merging of this thread with other threads. 
When I posted that WON piece I went to bed right after, then after I woke up I checked to see if anyone replied to it and found out it was buried under 10 pages of shit lol.

So thanks for posting it again, as it's a really good read and it'd be a shame if hardly anyone read it.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Found another person who wasn't happy with Bryan's Title Win.


----------



## NastyYaffa

RaneGaming said:


> Found another person who wasn't happy with Bryan's Title Win.


:lmao


----------



## THANOS

RaneGaming said:


> Found another person who wasn't happy with Bryan's Title Win.












The parallels are impeccable :lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris

RaneGaming said:


> Found another person who wasn't happy with Bryan's Title Win.


This is amazing :lol


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol

It's like the RAW when Bryan turned on the Wyatts in the cage.

Everyone chanting YES and you see the few Wyatt marks at ringside with their backs turned away from the ring just looking at the titantron with their arms crossed.

:lol


----------



## Joshi Judas

:draper2


----------



## Londrick

siam baba said:


> Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him.
> 
> he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is.
> 
> he has no charisma, he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner
> 
> He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


That little kid with cancer that used his wish for Make a Wish to meet Daniel Bryan really seemed like a smark and wannabe booker.

:ti


----------



## thaimasker

Londrick said:


> That little kid with cancer that used his wish for Make a Wish to meet Daniel Bryan really seemed like a smark and wannabe booker.
> 
> :ti


he didn't want to meet daniel bryan he wanted to meet YES :genius


----------



## beastedot9

Londrick said:


> That little kid with cancer that used his wish for Make a Wish to meet Daniel Bryan really seemed like a smark and wannabe booker.
> 
> :ti


Okay so he appeals to little kids, smarks and wannabe bookers, how about that?


----------



## Londrick

beastedot9 said:


> Okay so he appeals to little kids, smarks and wannabe bookers, how about that?


Sounds a lot better since if you're a main eventer and get over with the kids you're set. Hogan, Austin, Cena, etc and now Bryan is soon to join their ranks.


----------



## thaimasker

If only he appealed to the guys obsessed with the physical size of men mabye he would be a Vince McMahon guy


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Londrick said:


> That little kid with cancer that used his wish for Make a Wish to meet Daniel Bryan really seemed like a smark and wannabe booker.
> 
> :ti


I dont know. I think Bryan should have sold it longer when that kid made him tap.


----------



## Tony

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> :draper2


EPIC. I would watch that. (Y)


----------



## Srdjan99

StraightEdgeJesus said:


> EPIC. I would watch that. (Y)


You already watched it this past Monday


----------



## Tony

I haven't felt this excited about wrestling in a long time. It really feels like we're in a New Era, the next generation to take the WWE by storm. It's an amazing feeling :bryan3 :rollins :ambrose :reigns :cesaro :wyatt


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan's reign has lasted a week now. Looking at the Raw preview, it does sound like he wont be there. Sucks a bit since that would mean of the last 4 Raws he would have only done the HHH beatdown and the post Mania Raw. Good for him to get some honeymoon time though.


----------



## Beatles123

siam baba said:


> Thats so childish. Like everybody who dislikes Daniel Bryan is trolling. But there are serious facts that speak against him.
> 
> he is the smallest, lightest champion ever, he is not even a heavyweight,so he CAN NOT be a credibile heavyweight champion. This is nonsence. Google the picture of either sport or tournament with heavyweight division and you will see how out of place he is.
> 
> he has no charisma, he looks neither intimidating nor like a hero, he looks like some fool from around the corner
> 
> He is a small man without personality, so his working ability alone doesnt make him great or what he is doing very captivating, the famous mexican wrestler/ vanilla midget effect. So total package wise Brian isnt a very good wrestler, he is a vanilla midget, a vanilla midget isnt worth more than a muscle head or a giant without wrestling skills, they just have their skill on the other side of the spectrum.
> 
> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield





siam baba said:


> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and *wannabe bookers* who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield





> *wannabe bookers*


Oh...I know you didn't...










You, my friend, are trying to start an argument you cannot win.


----------



## THANOS

For those who haven't yet seen it, here's the full version of the Daniel Bryan documentary on the Network.

video/k2jdEZZyJ2eKf16IcGe


----------



## Beatles123

Thanos, mind posting the Two mania matches too?


----------



## THANOS

They can be found right here my friend.

http://watchwrestling.ch/home/watch-wwe-wrestlemania-xxx-2014/

Watch part 1) and part 2).


----------



## Beatles123

No embedding or just them?  weeeeeeak.

Kidding


----------



## THANOS

Beatles123 said:


> No embedding or just them?  weeeeeeak.
> 
> Kidding


Laziness for the win :


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

In the preview for Raw this week, Bryan was described as the champion of champions. Book the CHAMPION OF CHAMPIONS vs the KING OF KINGS in some bad ass stipulation match at ER and you just might get the MOTY. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Beatles123

I thought raw was just gonna be a warrior tribute XD


----------



## Mr. I

beastedot9 said:


> Okay so he appeals to little kids, smarks and wannabe bookers, how about that?


Sounds like most of the fuckin audience.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

beastedot9 said:


> Okay so he appeals to little kids, smarks and wannabe bookers, how about that?


The arenas should be just filled with the 10 people who do not like Bryan because they are obviously the only ones who are real wrestling fans


----------



## Beatles123

Anyone answer my question?


----------



## Born of Osiris

I read Bryan won't be on Raw. Yeah this Raw is a Warrior tribute show, don't know if that means they'll continue storylines and have little interview segments in between matches or if it'll be like the Eddie one where they have regular exhibition matches.


----------



## Da Silva

THANOS said:


> For those who haven't yet seen it, here's the full version of the Daniel Bryan documentary on the Network.
> 
> video/k2jdEZZyJ2eKf16IcGe


Not gonna lie, I was teary eyed through so much of that. What a man.


----------



## THANOS

KuroNeko said:


> I read Bryan won't be on Raw. Yeah this Raw is a Warrior tribute show, don't know if that means they'll continue storylines and have little interview segments in between matches or if it'll be like the Eddie one where they have regular exhibition matches.


They should just have Warrior video packages throughout with highlights of his career and people like Batista and Bryan who idolized the guy can come out dressed like him for matches!



Da Silva said:


> Not gonna lie, I was teary eyed through so much of that. What a man.


I was the same way .


----------



## Blade Runner

even if daniel bryan isn't on tonight's show, the warrior tribute show will make tonight a nght to look forward to. warrior was one of my favorite wrestlers of all time and i'm glad that the wwe are going out of their way to honor him. i really hope they highlight his match with macho man at WM 7 more than the one with hogan at WM 6, the match with macho was warrior's personal proudest defining moment in his career and his favorite match he ever had.






here's the interview where he talks about it, as well as randy's passing. it's hard to watch, but it really shows the type of man warrior was outside of his on screen persona. he was one of the most genuine people to come out of the wrestling business. a true man of integrity.



THANOS said:


> They should just have Warrior video packages throughout with highlights of his career and people like Batista and Bryan who idolized the guy can come out dressed like him for matches!


haha i would love to see that! i remember zack ryder dressing up as him on his internet show. he had the wrestling buddy and everything.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns

Get ready Thread #16 Bryan not selling arm when celebrating is going to get merged soon.









This is going to be fun.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Daniel Bryan is still advertised for RAW on WWE.COM, maybe he'll have his honeymoon at a later date.


----------



## beastedot9

Ithil said:


> Sounds like most of the fuckin audience.


Not really, there's only like 15,000 or more there at Raw.



#1Peep4ever said:


> The arenas should be just filled with the 10 people who do not like Bryan because they are obviously the only ones who are real wrestling fans


The guy just doesn't look physically imposing as a wrestler. Pretty sure there's a lot more than 10 that don't like him and feel the same way.


----------



## THANOS

beastedot9 said:


> Not really, there's only like 15,000 or more there at Raw.
> 
> 
> 
> The guy just doesn't look physically imposing as a wrestler. Pretty sure there's a lot more than 10 that don't like him and feel the same way.


Looking at any Daniel Bryan video on youtube the likes to dislikes ratio is usually 95/5. It's quite laughable to believe that you think that generous 5% should be the fans that WWE market towards, especially when we consider the ratings that Bryan has been pulling in during his segments for the past 6 or so months. It's obvious that what the fans are cheering for in the audience and what the viewers is tuning in for at home are the exact same in this instance.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

beastedot9 said:


> The guy just doesn't look physically imposing as a wrestler. Pretty sure there's a lot more than 10 that don't like him and feel the same way.


And because of that his fans and the people in every arena who cheer for him are NOT real wrestling fans?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## beastedot9

#1Peep4ever said:


> And because of that his fans and the people in every arena who cheer for him are NOT real wrestling fans?


No but you need to realize that size does come into play here. You can't say just because people don't see him as physically imposing they're not real wrestling fans. In fact most admit he's decent at wrestling, he just doesn't look like heavyweight championship material. 



THANOS said:


> Looking at any Daniel Bryan video on youtube the likes to dislikes ratio is usually 95/5. It's quite laughable to believe that you think that generous 5% should be the fans that WWE market towards, especially when we consider the ratings that Bryan has been pulling in during his segments for the past 6 or so months. It's obvious that what the fans are cheering for in the audience and what the viewers is tuning in for at home are the exact same in this instance.


Okay but I never said they should cater towards those who hate him, it's no doubt that the majority is who they will cater to. It's more of a paradigm shift then anything. Regardless of that, some people literally don't tune in for him because he's not interesting to some.


----------



## #1Peep4ever

beastedot9 said:


> No but you need to realize that size does come into play here. You can't say just because people don't see him as physically imposing they're not real wrestling fans. In fact most admit he's decent at wrestling, he just doesn't look like heavyweight championship material.
> 
> 
> 
> Okay but I never said they should cater towards those who hate him, it's no doubt that the majority is who they will cater to. It's more of a paradigm shift then anything. Regardless of that, some people literally don't tune in for him because he's not interesting to some.


I never said people who do not like him are not real fans. I do realize there are people who do not like Bryan due to his size or due to his lack of mic skills (though they are not bad imo).

But most of the audience likes him. His segments (carried by others or not) drew numbers. Almost everyone in the arena cheers for him and he moves merch. Whenever he gets a decent shirt I can see him move even more merch.

As for his size. Apparently most people do NOT care and just because SOME people cannot see him as the champ the E is not gonna cater to the minority.

You cannot just say people do not tune in to see him because people actually tune in to see him so yeah..


----------



## beastedot9

#1Peep4ever said:


> I never said people who do not like him are not real fans. I do realize there are people who do not like Bryan due to his size or due to his lack of mic skills (though they are not bad imo).
> 
> But most of the audience likes him. His segments (carried by others or not) drew numbers. Almost everyone in the arena cheers for him and he moves merch. Whenever he gets a decent shirt I can see him move even more merch.
> 
> As for his size. Apparently most people do NOT care and just because SOME people cannot see him as the champ the E is not gonna cater to the minority.
> 
> You cannot just say people do not tune in to see him because people actually tune in to see him so yeah..


Again I never said they should cater to the minority. I'm more of arguing against the idea that no one has a legitimate reason for not liking Bryan when to some people that is a legitimate reason. Then they are passed off as trolls and its laughable that some people get genuinely hurt when people write him off for being small or not that appealing to them. As for not tuning in, once again I think the post was misread as I was saying some don't tune in for him not all.


----------



## thaimasker

They aren't seriously gonna do Kane vs Bryan at ER Are they? ugh. fuck that PPV if they do. And you know thats a Mid card champion type match, its not gonna be ME'ing...


----------



## THANOS

Kane vs Bryan is a horrible idea right now, it should be Bryan/HHH II and Batista/Orton/Kane vs Shield


----------



## Born of Osiris

Looks like Bryan might be getting the Punk treatment fpalm


----------



## xdoomsayerx

If it's Sheild vs Evolution Bryan wouldn't main event anyway WHOEVER he faced at this ppv. I'm all for this filler match.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

thaimasker said:


> They aren't seriously gonna do Kane vs Bryan at ER Are they? ugh. fuck that PPV if they do. And you know thats a Mid card champion type match, its not gonna be ME'ing...


I wont watch that match. It has been overdone. It wont be a great match. A rematch with Orton is also overdone but Randy and Bryan have great match potential in them. Hell even Bryan/Batista would interest me more than a Kane match. I wanted Bryan vs HHH. Bryan/Kane screams not Main Event. Bryan deserves better since he saved Mania after they booked themselves into a corner with Orton/Batista.


----------



## jhbboy198917

Kane vs Bryan could main event if they put Kane's Career on the line


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

xdoomsayerx said:


> If it's Sheild vs Evolution Bryan wouldn't main event anyway WHOEVER he faced at this ppv. I'm all for this filler match.


Why shouldnt he main event over them? He is the champion and he is light years more over than anyone in that match.


----------



## Your_Solution

So long as the Kane match has a crazy stipulation I'm fine with it


----------



## xdoomsayerx

IDONTSHIV said:


> Why shouldnt he main event over them? He is the champion and he is light years more over than anyone in that match.




Shield vs Evolution is a much bigger/better match than anything they'll give Bryan this ppv. Cena was champ at last year's show and he didn't even main event either. 

Its not that big of a deal..... at all. Think you all are just overreacting here.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

xdoomsayerx said:


> Shield vs Evolution is a much bigger/better match than anything they'll give Bryan this ppv. Cena was champ at last year's show and he didn't even main event either.
> 
> Its not that big of a deal..... at all. Think you all are just overreacting here.


Bryan vs HHH could be better than that match and it would have more heat but I guess HHH doesnt want to lose again.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

xdoomsayerx said:


> If it's Sheild vs Evolution Bryan wouldn't main event anyway WHOEVER he faced at this ppv. I'm all for this filler match.


The title match for the damn WWE World title isn't going to be a mid card match on the PPV, especially when it's still the main focus. You can be damn sure that Kane vs Bryan is closing out the PPV. Odds are they are going to play on the history between those two.


----------



## T-Viper

Bryan must have really not thought he was winning the title when he booked his honeymoon 2 weeks after Mania. lol


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Bryan was severely missed. He brings the excitement and intensity to RAW. Not the same without him, especially the crowd.


----------



## Bad For Business

He's going to be a midcard champ isn't he?


----------



## Londrick

Bryan's reign is sure getting off to a good start with a feud with Kane. :ti


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So Bryan vs Kane huh? Kane has to go on a tear and destroy some upper midcarders and Main Eventers.


----------



## beastedot9

Hope Kane destroys Bryan at ER.


----------



## THANOS

Bryan/Kane should be a buried alive match. It needs an incredible stipulation to be a draw at this point.


----------



## THANOS

beastedot9 said:


> Hope Kane destroys Bryan at ER.


Might not want to be hoping too hard , might be a bit disappointed.


----------



## beastedot9

THANOS said:


> Might not want to be hoping too hard , might be a bit disappointed.


At this point I can see them letting Bryan keep that title for a bit. Chokeslamming him off the stage will suffice even if he does lose.


----------



## Vyer

beastedot9 said:


> At this point I can see them letting Bryan keep that title for a bit. Chokeslamming him off the stage will suffice even if he does lose.


If this is only at ER, then that likely won't happen.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I wanna see a Inferno Match at Extreme Rules between D-Bry and Kane.

*What if Bryan's beard accidentally catches fire?*


----------



## THANOS

DGenerationMC said:


> I wanna see a Inferno Match at Extreme Rules between D-Bry and Kane.
> 
> *What if Bryan's beard accidentally catches fire?*


I thought about that, but those matches always suck. So, with that said, I would love to see a Buried Alive match, because that would feel huge and like an "attraction".

Having said that, it will probably just be an "extreme rules" match .


----------



## Sarcasm1

Next four PPVs before Summerslam Bryan will probably face Kane, Orton, and Batista.


----------



## SpeedStick

Wrestlemania main event


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Bryan was obviously gonna lose some momentum, they just ended the biggest storyline in his career giving him the ultimate WM moment.


----------



## JY57

Hunter wants to put over Reigns at SummerSlam, doubt he wants to lose two PPVS in a row to Bryan before facing Reigns in a singles match. So not surprised.


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> Hunter wants to put over Reigns at SummerSlam, doubt he wants to lose two PPVS in a row to Bryan before facing Reigns in a singles match. So not surprised.


This makes sense and I'd be fine with that so Trips doesn't lose much credibility before that match, BUT if WWE are doing Kane/Bryan they need to make it feel "BIG". If it doesn't feel like a huge match then this is a horrible direction to go with Bryan's 1st title defense.

We've seen Kane/Bryan a million times already on free tv, and even on ppv WITH the mask on. They did to give Kane his original look, music, and entrance to make this match feel huge, and they need to do a very special stipulation like Buried Alive.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Will it main event though? 

The Champion should ALWAYS do it.


----------



## THANOS

KuroNeko said:


> Will it main event though?
> 
> The Champion should ALWAYS do it.


It will, but I doubt it's a very good match. Having said that, Bryan has surprised me before (vs Ryback and vs Reigns).


----------



## Born of Osiris

What stipulation do you guys want it to be? I don't want It to be a boring ER match. 

I think THANOS wanted a Buried Alive? That would be cool and different.

I want at least a Falls Count Anywhere. But a real one. I mean actually going outside the ring and deep backstage and shit. I miss those.


----------



## The True Believer

KuroNeko said:


> What stipulation do you guys want it to be? I don't want It to be a boring ER match.
> 
> I think THANOS wanted a Buried Alive? That would be cool and different.
> 
> I want at least a Falls Count Anywhere. But a real one. I mean actually going outside the ring and deep backstage and shit. I miss those.


Same here. The last good one I remember was Jeff Hardy vs. Umaga.


----------



## THANOS

KuroNeko said:


> What stipulation do you guys want it to be? I don't want It to be a boring ER match.
> 
> I think THANOS wanted a Buried Alive? That would be cool and different.
> 
> *I want at least a Falls Count Anywhere. But a real one. I mean actually going outside the ring and deep backstage and shit. I miss those.*


I would love that but the WWE seem to care more about the 10-20 thousand fans in attendance than they do about the hundreds of thousands fans watching at home .


----------



## Blade Runner

i don't think they would ever do a buried alive match in this era, it's too controversial a concept, and it only works when undertaker is involved because he can get buried alive and it actually works for his deadman character.

i REALLY wanted a WARGAMES (there were rumors that HHH wanted to bring it back) match at ER with team bryan (bryan and shield) vs team authority (evolution and kane). if bryan faces kane one on one, i'd see them doing a ring of fire match to fit kane's character.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Wyatt should've gone over Cena and he can give Bryan the win back on this PPV from Rumble.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I like Kane. I am just done with him vs. Bryan. Bryan has defeated him 3 times on tv since Rumble. Their matches are okay, but Bryan needs to have opponents he can tear the house down with. I wish Kane was part of the six man but clearly they are going with Evolution vs Shield. I do wonder when Orton will get his rematch. But if Kane is Bryan's opponent, so be it. Kane will destroy Bryan on Raw next week to try and reestablish masked Kane as a monster. I think they will do a Bryan vs Kane beard vs retirement match. It will be a violent match, perhaps helping Bryan unleash a fiercer ring style. Bryan will win and Evolution will attack him post match. Kane will "see the light" and help Bryan fight them off and get a big crowd send off as he becomes a backstage worker.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> I like Kane. I am just done with him vs. Bryan. Bryan has defeated him 3 times on tv since Rumble. Their matches are okay, but Bryan needs to have opponents he can tear the house down with. I wish Kane was part of the six man but clearly they are going with Evolution vs Shield. I do wonder when Orton will get his rematch. But if Kane is Bryan's opponent, so be it. Kane will destroy Bryan on Raw next week to try and reestablish masked Kane as a monster. I think they will do a Bryan vs Kane beard vs retirement match. It will be a violent match, perhaps helping Bryan unleash a fiercer ring style. Bryan will win and Evolution will attack him post match. Kane will "see the light" and help Bryan fight them off and get a big crowd send off as he becomes a backstage worker.


That sounds pretty possible actually! If they do a retirement match it actually is a great idea!


----------



## Born of Osiris

IDONTSHIV said:


> I like Kane. I am just done with him vs. Bryan. Bryan has defeated him 3 times on tv since Rumble. Their matches are okay, but Bryan needs to have opponents he can tear the house down with. I wish Kane was part of the six man but clearly they are going with Evolution vs Shield. I do wonder when Orton will get his rematch. But if Kane is Bryan's opponent, so be it. Kane will destroy Bryan on Raw next week to try and reestablish masked Kane as a monster. I think they will do a Bryan vs Kane beard vs retirement match. It will be a violent match, perhaps helping Bryan unleash a fiercer ring style. Bryan will win and Evolution will attack him post match. Kane will "see the light" and help Bryan fight them off and get a big crowd send off as he becomes a backstage worker.


That doesn't sound too bad (Y)

But I doubt Kane is goiing to be retiring this early.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> I like Kane. I am just done with him vs. Bryan. Bryan has defeated him 3 times on tv since Rumble. Their matches are okay, but Bryan needs to have opponents he can tear the house down with. I wish Kane was part of the six man but clearly they are going with Evolution vs Shield. I do wonder when Orton will get his rematch. But if Kane is Bryan's opponent, so be it. Kane will destroy Bryan on Raw next week to try and reestablish masked Kane as a monster. I think they will do a Bryan vs Kane beard vs retirement match. It will be a violent match, perhaps helping Bryan unleash a fiercer ring style. Bryan will win and Evolution will attack him post match. Kane will "see the light" and help Bryan fight them off and get a big crowd send off as he becomes a backstage worker.


I agree and I think maybe Kane wanted to work with Bryan as his last match. I think this might be it for him. I really wish it would've been Kane vs Taker at Mania though but I hope it's a big stipulation match vs Bryan.


----------



## Mad Jester

THANOS said:


> For those who haven't yet seen it, here's the full version of the Daniel Bryan documentary on the Network.
> 
> video/k2jdEZZyJ2eKf16IcGe


That's one hell of a documentary. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

StraightYesSociety said:


> I agree and I think maybe Kane wanted to work with Bryan as his last match. I think this might be it for him. I really wish it would've been Kane vs Taker at Mania though but I hope it's a big stipulation match vs Bryan.


I want a big stip. also. I do fear Kane is going to kidnap Brie next week. Like I said before, Kane pretty much has to destroy Bryan next week. A lot of people here want to see Bryan go dragon mode, It would be the perfect setup. Kane threatens his bride and beats the holy hell out of him. Finally let Bryan do that promo where he goes deadly serious and calls forth the inner rage that the anger management skits helped to sublimate. Have him finish off Kane by kicking his head in at ER and I will be happy.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuroNeko said:


> That doesn't sound too bad (Y)
> 
> But I doubt Kane is goiing to be retiring this early.



If it's not a retirement match, it needs to have some stipulation to make it seem big and worthy of Bryan's first ppv title defense. A Brie on a pole match would pique my "interest" but I dont see that happening.


----------



## Silent KEEL

This RAW was dreadful without him, he was needed to amp that crowd up, but instead we get a dead crowd for the return of Evolution.

Terrible.


----------



## Beatles123

yes, it will obviously main event as kane is syill part of this stable.


----------



## THANOS

IDONTSHIV said:


> If it's not a retirement match, it needs to have some stipulation to make it seem big and worthy of Bryan's first ppv title defense. A Brie on a pole match would pique my "interest" but I dont see that happening.


A Brie on a pole match would be played out at that point. I mean, afterall, Bryan's been having that match every night since friday already .


----------



## Eulonzo

:ti @ Kane vs. Daniel Bryan, though.

I'd rather Triple H vs. Daniel Bryan in a rematch, but oh well. I just think Kane/Bryan for the WWEWHC sounds kinda've abysmal. Plus it'll probably be the main event.


----------



## henrymark

Filler feud for Bryan just like it was when Kane remasked just to be fed to Cena.

Kane has jobbed about 10 times clean to Bryan in 2 years, with and without the mask. Make him destroy big show or someone else rather than a predictable match with Bryan.

And I doubt kane retires just yet. He will stick around long enough for them to market his movie.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Lakewood Boys & Girls Club of WA celebrates WWE superstar Daniel Bryan winning the title at wrestlemania


----------



## Powers of Pain

I kind of think it would be cool for Kane's last match to be with Bryan as they have a lot of recent history and its clear they enjoyed working (and going into therapy!) together. 

Of course in an ideal world id have loved Kane's final match to be with the Deadman but that's just not happening so i'd be happy with a Bryan/Kane match as a send off. Having said that I feel after all his years of service and being the legend he is Kane deserves to go out on a bigger stage than Extreme Rules but if that's how it goes down so be it.

Like others have said I hope there's some stipulation like falls count anywhere to spice the match up. And for those saying DB should be above this, I get their point but Kane's still a legend and deserves a big match send off and Bryan has got plenty of time for those big dream match ups everyone wants so I say, Kane vs Bryan one more time......why not!


----------



## Jammy

Bryan back to the midcard so soon after WM? There's no way Kane vs Bryan for the hundreth time will main event over Evolution/Shield.

This RAW defo missed Bryan, imo.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The Pittsburgh Pirates did some YES chants on Monday:

http://atmlb.com/1qBYUH4


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kane vs. Bryan should totally be Kane's retirement match. "If Kane loses, he must retire", or something like that.

Then Bryan beats him and after the match they hug it out Team Hell No style.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Has Kane vs Daniel Bryan been made official?


----------



## #1Peep4ever

beastedot9 said:


> Again I never said they should cater to the minority. I'm more of arguing against the idea that no one has a legitimate reason for not liking Bryan when to some people that is a legitimate reason. Then they are passed off as trolls and its laughable that some people get genuinely hurt when people write him off for being small or not that appealing to them. As for not tuning in, once again I think the post was misread as I was saying some don't tune in for him not all.


I see where you are coming from and like I said I DO understand people not liking him or digging him because he is not big enough BUT and this is a big but when those people come around and go on around saying stuff like


> A guy like that can never captivate a real wrestling fan. His following consists of Internet smarks and wannabe bookers who watch wrestling with different emotions than real fans. They want to be proud about the influence they wield


or saying he has no charisma at all which is ridiculous since arenas scream their lungs out for him. With the quote above the guy is saying every Daniel Bryan fan is not a real wrestling fan which is just either stupid or a bad troll attempt.

And no it is not the yes chant because they put the chant on Del Rio Sheamus and Show and it only worked for Bryan.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Tardbasher12 said:


> Has Kane vs Daniel Bryan been made official?


Nope but it was heavily teased last night on RAW.


----------



## The True Believer

:bryan3 "Hmmmmm. I wonder how The Shield's doing? I hope they're doing alright. I've gotta thank them for helping me out last week. Let me see now..."

_*picks up remote and turns on TV. Flips over to the USA Network*_

:selfie 
"This isn't looking good for the Shield, King!"
"Not at all! Evolution is really giving them a beating!
"That's what happens when you mess with the Authority, Myggle!"

:bryan3 "..........."

_*picks up phone and calls Brie*_

:bryan3 "Hello? Yeah, Brie? There's somewhere I need to be. Where? Oh, y'know. Meeting some new friends. How many? About 13,000 of them."

_*back on RAW*_

:selfie 
"Pedigree to Roman Reigns!"
"He didn't learn that from daddy! Ole!"
"The Shield is done. It's over. They're completely helpless! There's no way that......wait a minute. Is that?"

*Camera cuts to Daniel Bryan jumping the barricade and rushing the ring.*

:selfie
"Flying knee to Batista! Where the hell did Daniel Bryan come from?!"
"They shouldn't allow farm animals in here!"
"Woah! Randy Orton tried to RKO him but Bryan puts him in the YES! Lock instead!"
"And Triple H is getting the hell out of there! He wants nothing to do with Daniel Bryan!"
"He just doesn't wanna catch his rabies! Goat! Troll! Flying goat troll!"

_*RAW ends with Daniel Bryan leading the YES! chants as the show ends*_

Until that day happens, some fans need to stop with this whole "Super Bryan" crap.


----------



## DGenerationMC

NastyYaffa said:


> Kane vs. Bryan should totally be Kane's retirement match. "If Kane loses, he must retire", or something like that.
> 
> Then Bryan beats him and after the match they hug it out Team Hell No style.












*Inferno Match!*


----------



## Stone Hot

I'm calling it now it will be a last man standing match Kane vs DB


----------



## zkorejo

Im curious if it will be the same old Monster version of Kane or some sort of a new Hybrid version of the Masked and Corporate.


----------



## The True Believer

Why was this thread moved to the PPV section?


----------



## Srdjan99

The True Believer said:


> Why was this thread moved to the PPV section?


Because Daniel Bryan is a special attraction


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mods like to screw with this thread. They are going to feel pretty stupid when they find out:


----------



## Born of Osiris

What the hell. This thread is in here now?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

KuroNeko said:


> What the hell. This thread is in here now?


If this thread is here, the Shield and Evolution threads should be here as well. Like I said before:'


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So this thread is PPV only? So it's a part timer?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This thread has been buried. Life will be tougher for us now that we are living:


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lol I was searching for this thread for like 5 mins and I feel stupid now. Why the hell it's moved to the PPV section? :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Lol I was searching for this thread for like 5 mins and I feel stupid now. Why the hell it's moved to the PPV section? :lmao


----------



## Natecore

so its now the Yes! Movement vs Wrestling Forum Mods?!?


----------



## Osize10

how did i end up here? I'm glad I found it though...all the negativity on the forums about D Bry in the other threads was going to drive me away. At least i can settle here


----------



## Yes Era

What the fuck....lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Moving this thread has killed it much like the Daniel Wyatt deal did to Bryan's cheers.

Looking at the WWE saying Mania reached over a million homes domestically,and that Bryan's storyline was the main draw, it looks like the attraction was a swing and a homerun. They will add a lot more buys from overseas.

http://winc.cc/uc28Oe :bryan


----------



## checkcola

Bryan takes a week off for a honeymoon and his thread is banished to a subforum? To quote Booker T, WHAT DA HELL?


----------



## The True Believer

So we have a man who uses a flying headbutt, German suplexes, and the crossface as main artillery in his arsenal win the world title in the triple threat main event of Wrestlemania via submission with the crossface about to defend his championship against Kane at a B PPV?

Get ready for Bo Dallas to become the youngest WWE World Heavyweight Champion in history at Summerslam. You heard it here first.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Kane being his first title defense? bama4

if that's true and Big Show faces him as well down the line fpalm But seeing DB make that lard ass tap will make me :cheer


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Some video of that Yes chant spreading.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Can't fucking wait for Bryan next week :mark: :bryan

You know you're a mark for someone when them being gone for a week feels like a month :dazzler


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yeah, I am having serious Bryan withdrawal symptoms too. This is the second time in the last few weeks this has happened. I thought about watching some other wrestler's matches, but once you go Bryan there is no point in tryin'.


----------



## Blade Runner

why is this thread in the PPV section? did I miss something?


----------



## Certified G

I'm sure this has been posted here before, but it's too good not to post again haha. Y'all should watch these, it's old I know, but still some of the best fan-created montages I've ever seen:











I still watch both of those every now and then, his rise to the top is just so unique and it's great to somewhat relive it in epic fashion.


----------



## The True Believer

SVETV988_fan said:


> why is this thread in the PPV section? did I miss something?


The Authority got in the mod's ears. We have to make a stand!


----------



## Born of Osiris

This thread is bipolar.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Well soak it in guys, because I don't think Bryan is taking much time off once he's back on Monday. And I'm glad the thread is back in the Raw forum, I assumed the discussion had died off. Turn out HHH is just running the forum.


----------



## The True Believer

The True Believer said:


> The Authority got in the mod's ears. We have to make a stand!


Told you it'd work.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Why is It in the raw section for me lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally, the Daniel Bryan Discussion thread has come back home! Celebrate with the song that may or may not have been played at his wedding:


----------



## Starbuck

Mr. Yes said:


> Turn out HHH is just running the forum.


:trips3


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> Finally, the Daniel Bryan Discussion thread has come back home! Celebrate with the song that may or may not have been played at his wedding:


almost fitting. bryan DOES look a bit like chubaka. :troll


----------



## BrownianMotion

So Bryan vs Kane at ER. There's also a rumor Bryan may feud with Sheamus after Sheamus turns heel. Does anyone else get the feeling that if this rumor is true that they will try to bury Bryan's title reign in the midcard? Bryan vs Sheamus may be a good match but Sheamus is such a boring character (face or heel) that there is no way that match would be in the main event. I do not expect Bryan vs Kane to main event ER either.


----------



## THANOS

BrownianMotion said:


> So Bryan vs Kane at ER. There's also a rumor Bryan may feud with Sheamus after Sheamus turns heel. Does anyone else get the feeling that if this rumor is true that they will try to bury Bryan's title reign in the midcard? Bryan vs Sheamus may be a good match but Sheamus is such a boring character (face or heel) that there is no way that match would be in the main event. I do not expect Bryan vs Kane to main event ER either.


No worries dude, Bryan is like Cena, he elevates his programs just by his sheer presence. The crowd gravitates to his programs like they did during his feud with the Wyatt Family. The fans won't let WWE take focus away from Bryan's feuds because they love the dude too much and follow his feuds more than anyone else. I'm looking forward to Shield/Evolution but I wouldn't be surprised if the fans treat Bryan's feud with Kane as the marque match-up of the card. It wouldn't be the first time.


----------



## Mr. Yes

They're going to be in New Jersey for Extreme Rules. Bryan will be treated as the biggest star.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^^

This is true, ER is at the IZOD and the crowd will be vocal, but I figure Bryan will get the loudest. I hope he gets the best match he can from Kane and that this is a one and done. Bryan should go against Batista or Orton at the following ppv,or even a heel Sheamus. The idea being hat HHH is sending his best men to try and stop Bryan or weaken him so that Hunter can get a match with a diminished Bryan


----------



## BrownianMotion

I forgot ER is in Jersey. The crowd reaction for Bray and Cena should be one of the best parts of the show.


----------



## Fissiks

BrownianMotion said:


> So Bryan vs Kane at ER. There's also a rumor Bryan may feud with Sheamus after Sheamus turns heel. Does anyone else get the feeling that if this rumor is true that they will try to bury Bryan's title reign in the midcard? Bryan vs Sheamus may be a good match but Sheamus is such a boring character (face or heel) that there is no way that match would be in the main event. I do not expect Bryan vs Kane to main event ER either.


the guy was largely responsible for pulling in 1 million domestic buys for WM. I just don't expect them to brush him off the side after that figure. Chances are the Shield are going to lose (set up a rematch for Payback) and i doubt they want to end the PPV on a sour note so i fully expect Bryan v Kane No DQ to be the main-event.


----------



## Londrick

So Sheamus is gonna be heel and feud with a face Bryan? Didn't this already happen in 2012?


----------



## Mr. I

Londrick said:


> So Sheamus is gonna be heel and feud with a face Bryan? Didn't this already happen in 2012?


Yes, except the complete opposite of what you said.


----------



## Yes Era

Bryan will headline no matter what. Crowd would die after his match because nobody can outperform him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So, WWE is going to use the network subscription number to say Mania will be over 1 million homes paid to see it. That is without foreign buys. Following that template, the next five ppvs wll already start at currently nearly 700,000 subscription buys and growing. Factor in ppv buys and foreign for the next five ppvs, and The Era of Bryan is off to a huge start and is bringing in record number of viewers.Tv ratings are doing well currently and Bryan has been strong in his segments You know the haters would be after him if business were collapsing, so I credit him as being a huge part of WWE's resurgence. DAT INDY DARLING IS BECOMING A WWE ICON!!! :bryan :bryan :bryan


----------



## Lariatoh!

I think they've kind of missed the boat with the Kane feud... Team Hell No, is a bit of a non factor right now due to Corporate Kane... Kane is a solid in ring guy, but Bryan needs a top opponent, not the Authority's lackey..


----------



## kokepepsi

IDONTSHIV said:


> So, WWE is going to use the network subscription number to say Mania will be over 1 million homes paid to see it. That is without foreign buys. Following that template, the next five ppvs wll already start at currently nearly 700,000 subscription buys and growing. Factor in ppv buys and foreign for the next five ppvs, and The Era of Bryan is off to a huge start and is bringing in record number of viewers.Tv ratings are doing well currently and Bryan has been strong in his segments You know the haters would be after him if business were collapsing, so I credit him as being a huge part of WWE's resurgence. DAT INDY DARLING IS BECOMING A WWE ICON!!! :bryan :bryan :bryan


Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys

Silly marks


----------



## RebelArch86

kokepepsi said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys
> 
> Silly marks


Better make that 750k. The network counts.


----------



## Stone Hot

THANOS said:


> No worries dude, Bryan is like Cena, he elevates his programs just by his sheer presence. The crowd gravitates to his programs like they did during his feud with the Wyatt Family. The fans won't let WWE take focus away from Bryan's feuds because they love the dude too much and follow his feuds more than anyone else. I'm looking forward to Shield/Evolution but I wouldn't be surprised if the fans treat Bryan's feud with Kane as the marque match-up of the card. It wouldn't be the first time.


Nope


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> Nope


By all means, use ratings and crowd reactions to prove me wrong. Oh you can't? Well then, as I was saying .


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for Bryan to come back to raw next monday


----------



## Born of Osiris

Romangirl252 said:


> I can't wait for Bryan to come back to raw next monday


Me either. Like IDONTSHIV, I'm having a withdrawal here :dazzler


----------



## #Mark

kokepepsi said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys
> 
> Silly marks


The domestic buys for WM was 400,000 buys. The domestic buys for the last pre-Rock Wrestlemania (WM26) was 495,000 buys. So, WM 30 essentially gained close to the same amount of buys as WM 26 without even factoring the Network. If you can't see how amazing that is then you're clearly the only deluded silly mark here.

Of course, when you factor in the Network and the 400,000 domestic buys this is a record setting Wrestlemania reaching over 1 million homes, shitting on WM 17's previous record of 970,000 domestic buys. 

I know everyone was praising Rocky last year for setting all of these Wrestlemania financial records but no worries, the newly minted People's Champion is carrying the torch now :yes


----------



## Londrick

kokepepsi said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys
> 
> Silly marks


Yeah it will be. :trips2 :bigdave rton2


----------



## StraightYesSociety

kokepepsi said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys
> 
> Silly marks


Most people believe Evolution is Main Eventing so wouldn't that be their fault?


----------



## KingofKings1281

As much as I dislike Bryan's current character, I kind of missed the little guy this past Monday. It's almost like back in the day when I wished Cena would go away (still true to this day), but when he actually left for a few weeks, there was an odd void. I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. The only way that I can really sum it up is... "Cooooostanza".


----------



## Mr. I

kokepepsi said:


> Its gonna be hilarious when Extreme Rules does 50k domestic buys
> 
> Silly marks


It's not like there's a Network with 650k subscribers or anything that is projected by WWE itself to cut its PPV buys in half, after all.


----------



## THANOS

KingofKings1281 said:


> As much as I dislike Bryan's current character, I kind of missed the little guy this past Monday. It's almost like back in the day when I wished Cena would go away (still true to this day), but when he actually left for a few weeks, there was an odd void. I'm not sure if that's a good or a bad thing. *The only way that I can really sum it up is... "Cooooostanza".*


It's funny you say that because just last night I watched an episode of Criminal Minds on TV and there was Jason Alexander playing a seriel killer Colonel Sanders looking mofo haha. It was insanely random yet satisfying.


----------



## THANOS

#Mark said:


> The domestic buys for WM was 400,000 buys. The domestic buys for the last pre-Rock Wrestlemania (WM26) was 495,000 buys. So, WM 30 essentially gained close to the same amount of buys as WM 26 without even factoring the Network. If you can't see how amazing that is then you're clearly the only deluded silly mark here.
> 
> Of course, when you factor in the Network and the 400,000 domestic buys this is a record setting Wrestlemania reaching over 1 million homes, shitting on WM 17's previous record of 970,000 domestic buys.
> 
> I know everyone was praising Rocky last year for setting all of these Wrestlemania financial records but no worries, the newly minted People's Champion is carrying the torch now :yes


----------



## Stone Hot

THANOS said:


> By all means, use ratings and crowd reactions to prove me wrong. Oh you can't? Well then, as I was saying .


Nope


----------



## Born of Osiris

THANOS said:


>


You're in love with that gif aren't you?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Stone Hot said:


> Nope


You seriously got nothing else to say? :

How am I not surprised.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Heel Bryan Danielson was pretty heelish:


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

It's funny to see people deny Bryan's level of overness, it's completely accurate and of fact to say Bryan is the most over superstar since Austin/Rock. Nobody after can touch him in terms of overness. Haters prove me wrong.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is a quote from Austin in the latest Torch newsletter:



> Austin: It’s the damnedest crowd reaction I’ve seen in a long, long time. I don’t think I’ve ever seen anything like it - that Yes! chant and everyone pumping their fists like they do. So the fact that he took the belt at Mania, damn right the machine needs to get behind him 120 percent and push him to the moon.


----------



## Rap God

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is a quote from Austin in the latest Torch newsletter:


----------



## Born of Osiris

Austin aboard the movement :bryan


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> Nope






KuroNeko said:


> You're in love with that gif aren't you?


You know it :!!



IDONTSHIV said:


> This is a quote from Austin in the latest Torch newsletter:


Wow that's high praise! Austin has been aboard the Bryan money train for a long time now, but the reaffirmation is always great to see!


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is a quote from Austin in the latest Torch newsletter:


My all time favorite supporting my new favorite... My body is so hot right now


----------



## LKRocks

Goddamn Bryan is drawing huge right now. 



THANOS said:


>


Oh you GAFfers


----------



## Beatles123

DAT AUSTIN RUB!


----------



## O Fenômeno

:austin

:bryan3

Austin introduced to me wrestling.

Bryan brought me back.

:dance

Cool seeing Austin support Bryan, Stone Cold was THE MAN in my eyes when I was younger. Sad day when he retired...a part of my childhood left when he did.


----------



## CupofCoffee

I don't know if this has already been posted, but I absolutely love the fact that Bryan is already pretty busy contemplating about how he needs to change his act in order to be a successful champion (now that he cannot rely on the whole underdog thing to the same extent anymore), and that he's very aware of his flaws as a performer and the necessity to improve on them. This guy just gets it.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I always knew he had the idea to evolve his character. He's been doing that successfully every step of the way through his WWE career. He always seems to know what touch to add or which to drop. We're already seeing it in that one promo on the post-Mania Raw. He didn't say Yes Movement once.


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is a quote from Austin in the latest Torch newsletter:


pretty much from the last guy who reached that level of live audience popularity. i'd say that's the biggest endorsement since HHH called bryan "the future" at the Summerslam press conference, and vince mcmahon tweeting about the YES movement taking over the world. i really think that bryan will be THE guy for a few years at the very least. very proud!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SVETV988_fan said:


> pretty much from the last guy who reached that level of live audience popularity. i'd say that's the biggest endorsement since HHH called bryan "the future" at the Summerslam press conference, and vince mcmahon tweeting about the YES movement taking over the world. i really think that bryan will be THE guy for a few years at the very least. very proud!


Bryan is well thought of by those in the industry. It is important to see an Austin or a Vince validate what Bryan is doing. It's funny to see all the Bryan haters be continually proved wrong. Look back at all the hate, Bryan cant beat Cena, and it certainly wont be clean Bryan will never headline a Wrestlemania, Bryan will never beat HHH and HHH would never put him over clean anyways. Bryan cant sell merch or get tv ratings.

Remember all the face palms and laughing gifs when we said Bryan was getting the best reaction since the Attitude Era. Well, Steve Austin begs to differ with the haters. Bryan is horrible on promos. While he is certainly no Heyman, Bryan does just fine, especially when they arent scripted. You still see the critics say he is horrible, then I look at the Observer and The Torch and see that they think he is a pretty good speaker. Basically, there is such a disconnect between what Bryan's detractors feel as to what people in the industry think. There are even some detractors who claim Bryan cant work. That is the most ridiculous assertion they could possibly make. Austin called Bryan a great worker in that same interview I quoted. His coworkers in ROH literally called him best in the world. Ask Cesaro or Rollins what they think of Bryan's in ring. Next time you see a Bryan hater expound on how he wont last a month as champion or he doesnt get tv ratings just consider the source. Their track record speaks for itself.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Daniel Bryan has definitely caught my attention last year, especially since SummerSlam. As of now, because of his overall performance, he is my most favorite current star in the WWF.

P. S.: I have never watched ROH. But I can respect where he is coming from; I just think The American Dragon has a nice ring to go with his name, and I hope he uses that moniker again.


----------



## crazyrvd123

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is well thought of by those in the industry. It is important to see an Austin or a Vince validate what Bryan is doing. It's funny to see all the Bryan haters be continually proved wrong. Look back at all the hate, Bryan cant beat Cena, and it certainly wont be clean Bryan will never headline a Wrestlemania, Bryan will never beat HHH and HHH would never put him over clean anyways. Bryan cant sell merch or get tv ratings.
> 
> Remember all the face palms and laughing gifs when we said Bryan was getting the best reaction since the Attitude Era. Well, Steve Austin begs to differ with the haters. Bryan is horrible on promos. While he is certainly no Heyman, Bryan does just fine, especially when they arent scripted. You still see the critics say he is horrible, then I look at the Observer and The Torch and see that they think he is a pretty good speaker. Basically, there is such a disconnect between what Bryan's detractors feel as to what people in the industry think. There are even some detractors who claim Bryan cant work. That is the most ridiculous assertion they could possibly make. Austin called Bryan a great worker in that same interview I quoted. His coworkers in ROH literally called him best in the world. Ask Cesaro or Rollins what they think of Bryan's in ring. Next time you see a Bryan hater expound on how he wont last a month as champion or he doesnt get tv ratings just consider the source. Their track record speaks for itself.


The only member of this forum who I constantly see hating on Bryan is a 40 year old fat guy with no life who marks out for steroid freaks who cant complete a suplex properly and show up fat and balding in jeans so small they rip when he moves.


----------



## Mr. Yes

D BRY PROMOTIN PPVS


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Dat Super Hero D-BRY sellin' those ppvs.:


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Cena/Wyatt in a cage and Shield/Evolution at ER?

No way in hell Bryan main events and that's a damn shame. They're going to treat him like CM Punk in 2012. Have him be a second tier main event World champion.


----------



## THANOS

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Wyatt in a cage and Shield/Evolution at ER?
> 
> No way in hell Bryan main events and that's a damn shame. They're going to treat him like CM Punk in 2012. Have him be a second tier main event World champion.


I don't know man, don't underestimate Bryan's interest from the public, and the power of holding the WWE World Heavyweight Title. I think both of those factors give Bryan the main event of the payperview. Now that there is only one world title and it's on the most over act on the show, I don't know how he doesn't main event the show.


----------



## checkcola

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Wyatt in a cage and Shield/Evolution at ER?
> 
> No way in hell Bryan main events and that's a damn shame. They're going to treat him like CM Punk in 2012. Have him be a second tier main event World champion.


He main evented WM30. Just saying. 

Cena/Wyatt isn't a main event feud and Shield aren't bigger stars than Bryan.


----------



## kokepepsi

THANOS said:


> I don't know man, don't underestimate Bryan's interest from the public, and the power of holding the WWE World Heavyweight Title. I think both of those factors give Bryan the main event of the payperview. Now that there is only one world title and it's on the most over act on the show, I don't know how he doesn't main event the show.


BryanvsKane maineventing a ppv:lmao

Expect a 15 minute match with a bullshit finish from evolution/authority interference
And in the main event Bryan helps the shield win


----------



## #Mark

BIG E WINNING said:


> Cena/Wyatt in a cage and Shield/Evolution at ER?
> 
> No way in hell Bryan main events and that's a damn shame. They're going to treat him like CM Punk in 2012. Have him be a second tier main event World champion.


WWE just built a milestone Wrestlemania around Bryan and it was an overwhelming success. I think they realize they have something special. It is a shame that he's getting Kane as his first title defense but I don't really mind it. I don't even mind if Evolution/Shield main event this next PPV provided it's a one time deal. I also think the WWE had Brock end the streak with the idea of a really hot Bryan/Lesnar match this summer when it's time to re-up for the network. They know they're going to have to keep Bryan strong if that match is going to draw.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

checkcola said:


> He main evented WM30. Just saying.
> 
> Cena/Wyatt isn't a main event feud and Shield aren't bigger stars than Bryan.


Because they called an audible and Punk left. Don't be naive. Batista/Orton WAS going to be the WM30 main event but after deciding to end the streak, no way could Bryan NOT lose that night.

Yeah, Cena/Wyatt isn't a main even feud but it's in a steel cage and if something big is going to happen, then they'll main event. Evolution lost to Daniel Bryan on the grandest stage of them all. You don't think them reuniting and facing the Shield as the main event angle won't main event? Come on.

I like Bryan. A big fan of his just as much as anybody but let's factor in reality, man. It's a new era. It's a new guard approaching. But we're not going to fully get there fast yet.


----------



## THANOS

kokepepsi said:


> BryanvsKane maineventing a ppv:lmao
> 
> Expect a 15 minute match with a bullshit finish from evolution/authority interference
> And in the main event Bryan helps the shield win


Care to make a wager on it? :cena5



#Mark said:


> WWE just built a milestone Wrestlemania around Bryan and it was an overwhelming success. I think they realize they have something special. It is a shame that he's getting Kane as his first title defense but I don't really mind it. I don't even mind if Evolution/Shield main event this next PPV provided it's a one time deal. I also think the WWE had Brock end the streak with the idea of a really hot Bryan/Lesnar match this summer when it's time to re-up for the network. They know they're going to have keep Bryan strong if that match is going to draw.


Good post, and that match is highly probable. I'm still convinced Bryan/Kane will main event the payperview. I'll be quite surprised if it doesn't. 



BIG E WINNING said:


> Because they called an audible and Punk left. Don't be naive. Batista/Orton WAS going to be the WM30 main event but after deciding to end the streak, no way could Bryan NOT lose that night.
> 
> Yeah, Cena/Wyatt isn't a main even feud but it's in a steel cage and if something big is going to happen, then they'll main event. Evolution lost to Daniel Bryan on the grandest stage of them all. You don't think them reuniting and facing the Shield as the main event angle won't main event? Come on.
> 
> I like Bryan. A big fan of his just as much as anybody but let's factor in reality, man. It's a new era. It's a new guard approaching. But we're not going to fully get there fast yet.


Make no mistake, I'd be fine with Shield/Evolution maineventing, but I just don't see it happening. The World Title match will go on last, it's just so different than the Punk situation because WWE actually want Bryan is their next top guy, and that's evident in the recent booking and bolstered by his financial success.


----------



## SnoopSystem

#Mark said:


> WWE just built a milestone Wrestlemania around Bryan and it was an overwhelming success. I think they realize they have something special. It is a shame that he's getting Kane as his first title defense but I don't really mind it. I don't even mind if Evolution/Shield main event this next PPV provided it's a one time deal. I also think the WWE had Brock end the streak with the idea of a really hot Bryan/Lesnar match this summer when it's time to re-up for the network. They know they're going to have to keep Bryan strong if that match is going to draw.


If WWE can hype up Daniel Bryan's storyline leading up to Extreme Rules enough, then he will most definitely be main eventing. I don't think the company's marketing team would let Bryan not main event Extreme Rules unless Evolution vs Shield proves to bring in way more ratings during RAW and other events.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

We were saying the same spiel with Punk's title reign in 2012. "He's the most over face in the company, no way they DON'T have him main event. I mean, he's the WWE champion after all."

I'd like for Bryan to main event consistently. Just don't be surprised when the reality sets in.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Well, it is the pattern. John Cena did not main event Extreme Rules 2013 either as WWE Champion.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

Well, duh. HHH/Lesnar in a cage was obviously going to. Otherwise, Cena was main eventing that show no doubt.


----------



## Happenstan

BIG E WINNING said:


> We were saying the same spiel with Punk's title reign in 2012. "He's the most over face in the company, no way they DON'T have him main event. I mean, he's the WWE champion after all."
> 
> I'd like for Bryan to main event consistently. Just don't be surprised when the reality sets in.



Bryan is doing something Punk couldn't in 2012....drawing ratings.


----------



## THANOS

Happenstan said:


> Bryan is doing something Punk couldn't in 2012....drawing ratings.


This, as well as creating monster preliminary numbers for the Wrestlemania built around him with no Rock match in sight.


----------



## Natecore

D. Bry has only been on tv for a week but its felt like an eternity. Monday can't get here fast enough.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

No doubt Taker/Lesnar, Cena and it being the 30th anniversary of the biggest sport's entertainment event helped in achieving those numbers. Bryan probably was the biggest draw factor though.


----------



## p862011

Happenstan said:


> Bryan is doing something Punk couldn't in 2012....drawing ratings.


well when wwe buries punk by having triple h beat him cleanly on ppv and has kevin nash cost him the title and wwe takes away his entire rebel tweener character that got him over so much and wwe made him another generic baby face

but bryan still is'nt outselling cm punk in merch

he has been gone since jan. and still #2 in sales


----------



## Happenstan

p862011 said:


> well when wwe buries punk by having triple h beat him cleanly on ppv and has kevin nash cost him the title and wwe takes away his entire rebel tweener character that got him over so much and wwe made him another generic baby face
> 
> but bryan still is'nt outselling cm punk in merch
> 
> he has been gone since jan. and still #2 in sales



It really eats you Punk fans up that Bryan has replaced Phil, doesn't it? I've never seen such a concerted effort to attack detractors and/or make excuses for a wrestler in an effort to protect their rep more than Punkies trying to protect their drugstore Jesus.

BTW Punk is still selling merch because there won't be anymore made after July. Consider this time the CM Punk going out of business sale. Get your swag now or never.


----------



## Marrakesh

p862011 said:


> well when wwe buries punk by having triple h beat him cleanly on ppv and has kevin nash cost him the title and wwe takes away his entire rebel tweener character that got him over so much and wwe made him another generic baby face
> 
> but bryan still is'nt outselling cm punk in merch
> 
> *he has been gone since jan. and still #2 in sales*


Not for long i don't think. I'd expect the next time the merch sales are released that Bryan is giving Cena a run for his money. Pretty sure DB has both the adult and Children audience firmly behind him at this point and Mania will have done wonders to his rep with the kids.

Punk also benefits from having some of the best looking merch in the company a long with a mainly Teen/adult fan base that buys his merchandise exclusively considering the lack of anyone else on the roster deemed ''Cool''.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Bryan has been outselling Punk for at least a month now.


----------



## kokepepsi

THANOS said:


> Care to make a wager on it? :cena5


I'd bet my left nut they don't mainevent
And not because of bryan but kane, he ain't mainevent material


----------



## Marrakesh

kokepepsi said:


> I'd bet my left nut they don't mainevent
> And not because of bryan but kane, he ain't mainevent material


Bryan just went over the whole of Evolution in one night. He'd be main eventing the next ppv even if he was wrestling hornswoggle. It's not even in question.


----------



## THANOS

kokepepsi said:


> I'd bet my left nut they don't mainevent
> And not because of bryan but kane, he ain't mainevent material





Marrakesh said:


> Bryan just went over the whole of Evolution in one night. He'd be main eventing the next ppv even if he was wrestling hornswoggle. It's not even in question.


^ This is my main reasoning.


----------



## #Mark

p862011 said:


> well when wwe buries punk by having triple h beat him cleanly on ppv and has kevin nash cost him the title and wwe takes away his entire rebel tweener character that got him over so much and wwe made him another generic baby face
> 
> but bryan still is'nt outselling cm punk in merch
> 
> he has been gone since jan. and still #2 in sales


Dave last reported the numbers in late February and Bryan was number 2 in arenas while Punk was number 2 in online. That was only a month after the YES movement shirts were released and they stopped selling embarrassing goat shirts. It's safe to say Bryan is comfortably ahead of Punk now, just like he is in buyrates, ratings, and house show sales.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

I wouldn't argue with p862011, he's a strange fellow who praises Daniel sometimes, other times deems him as inferior to Punk when it's irrelevant to the discussion.


----------



## NastyYaffa

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> I wouldn't argue with p862011, he's a strange fellow who praises Daniel sometimes, other times deems him as inferior to Punk when it's irrelevant to the discussion.


I have noticed that too, lol

Anyways I CAN'T WAIT FOR RAW. :mark:

Champ is returning! :yes


----------



## StraightYesSociety

p862011 said:


> well when wwe buries punk by having triple h beat him cleanly on ppv and has kevin nash cost him the title and wwe takes away his entire rebel tweener character that got him over so much and wwe made him another generic baby face
> 
> but bryan still is'nt outselling cm punk in merch
> 
> he has been gone since jan. and still #2 in sales


Yeah but Bryan Main Evented Mania 30 and won the Undisputed champion. So Bryan has done what Punk dreamed of doing and I'm a fan of both but Bryan won if it was a competition.


----------



## DanM3

The Bryan punk debate is great. I am a huge cm punk fan and Daniel Bryan fan, in my opinion they have both done a lot for the product in a short space of time. Punk changed the wwe over night in 2011, just cast your minds back to the cena miz feud then the cena r-truth feud. Punk spoke his mind and the product did get better.

Then over the past 2 years Bryan had organically got over with the fans through his charisma and great in ring ability. I do think he will fair better than punk but the wwe normally finds a way of fuckinh things up. I think that the evolution sheild feud is going to take the shine off of Bryan in terms of booking. Although Kane is an ok opponent and makes sense if you ignore ortons rematch claus. The fans will be behind Bryan though where ever he is on the card


----------



## Mr. Yes

This thread right now:


----------



## Born of Osiris

Gosh that fued could have been so much better 

All I need is a proper Punk/Bryan fued and I'll die a happy man.


----------



## Onehitwonder

KuroNeko said:


> Gosh that fued could have been so much better
> 
> All I need is a proper Punk/Bryan fued and I'll die a happy man.


I know man, I wanted it back in the day when Bryan was midcarder, but now heel Punk vs. face Bryan could be one of my favourite feuds of all time.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I am almost certain Bryan will main event extreme rules, but the ending will feature Evolution and Shield in some form. Although I just hope Daniel Bryan doesn't end up facing Kane for 3 months. If that is the case then he won't be main event PPVs over Evolution.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Will Bryan no sell 10 unadulterated days of Brie mode? Or will he show up to Raw in a wheelchair,hooked up to IV fluids?


----------



## Fluffyjr101

I'm kinda disappointed that wwe will prob make daniel bryan title reign a mid card title reign like cm punk.


----------



## Reaper

Fluffyjr101 said:


> I'm kinda disappointed that wwe will prob make daniel bryan title reign a mid card title reign like cm punk.


You have no fucking clue how frustrating it is to read this particular comment and it seems to be coming out in spades since Bryan won the belt

It's only been 2 fucking weeks. 2 weeks. There hasn't been a PPV since he won the belt. 

He was the main event for 8 fucking months (pretty much) ..................... He was the main event of the 30th WM. He was in 2 freaking matches in the same WM. 

OMG. I'm frustrated and just about ready to blow a gasket. Stop these petty complaints .. seriously people.

And I'm a huge Bryan mark and have been for a while now. This whole thing was cute when it was being said about Punk, but this gimmick has run its course. He has the belt .. what does it matter if he's the main event of every show or not? As a fan what does it matter if he closes the show or not? You still get to watch him and you get to watch him with the belt.


----------



## Nimbus

Bryan is a gooder wrestler than punk, Punk only wins on charisma.

But you know, Danyel bryan gets huge pops in every city, and Punk only in his hometown.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Reaper Jones said:


> You have no fucking clue how frustrating it is to read this particular comment and it seems to be coming out in spades since Bryan won the belt
> 
> It's only been 2 fucking weeks. 2 weeks. There hasn't been a PPV since he won the belt.
> 
> He was the main event for 8 fucking months (pretty much) ..................... He was the main event of the 30th WM. He was in 2 freaking matches in the same WM.
> 
> OMG. I'm frustrated and just about ready to blow a gasket. Stop these petty complaints .. seriously people.
> 
> And I'm a huge Bryan mark and have been for a while now. This whole thing was cute when it was being said about Punk, but this gimmick has run its course. He has the belt .. what does it matter if he's the main event of every show or not? As a fan what does it matter if he closes the show or not? You still get to watch him and you get to watch him with the belt.


I just don't trust the wwe because they never do anything right and he should be there poster child instead of john cena


----------



## Reaper

Fluffyjr101 said:


> I just don't trust the wwe because they never do anything right and he should be there poster child instead of john cena


Last I heard, Cena was half-liked and half-hated. If that's what you want for Bryan then fine .. but I think that it's fair for him to be in the main event when the program calls for it and not to be in it when the reverse is true --- otherwise he'll end up being JUST like Cena and that's a bad thing.


----------



## Fluffyjr101

Reaper Jones said:


> Last I heard, Cena was half-liked and half-hated. If that's what you want for Bryan then fine .. but I think that it's fair for him to be in the main event when the program calls for it and not to be in it when the reverse is true --- otherwise he'll end up being JUST like Cena and that's a bad thing.


The difference between cena and bryan is that people can relate to bryan unlike cena


----------



## Reaper

Fluffyjr101 said:


> The difference between cena and bryan is that people can relate to bryan unlike cena


Which they will only to a certain point. Believability is a fine line and Cena-isque booking will ruin Bryan and his character.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I understand people not having faith in WWE when it pertains to Bryan. They did undercut him with Big Show and did book the Rumble the way they did. I choose to believe they are fully invested in Bryan now. He has been strong in tv ratings, his merchandise is moving better than ever and he saved Wrestlemania from the dead end WWE booked with Orton and Batista. He has won clean over Cena and Evolution. I think his match with Kane will be last, but if it isnt, who cares? The crowd will treat Bryan's match with the respect it deserves. Dont sweat it. Bryan will be defending against top line contenders and will command prime viewing blocks on Raw. Also dont worry about posters here trying to bait you with some laughing gif if Bryan's match isnt last. His position in the company is elevated above almost anyone else right now.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Bryan is the only person that could get me hyped for a fued with Kane :lol

So happy he's champion and the WWE are going all the way with him. Haven't been his excited in years.


----------



## Osize10

man I just re-watched Bryan vs Cena for the first time since last August...holy shit what a match


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Osize10 said:


> man I just re-watched Bryan vs Cena for the first time since last August...holy shit what a match


It really is a great match. I think it is somewhat underrated. They need to have a series between them because the matches would only get better. The spot where Bryan did that spider suplex and was left hanging upside down made the crowd go crazy. Same with the slap spot between them. The ending surprised the crowd because the busaiku knee kick hadnt been seen before and the crowd was shocked. I loved how devastating it looked.


----------



## Yes Era

Wtf happened the last page? U letting these trolls convince u Bryan won't be main eventing because he took a week off? Daniel Bryan is who people are paying to see this year..not the Shield or Evolution. Kane has to lose for Elimination Chamber. Wake up...it's reality time.

I got Bryan vs Cena on my phone...only Cena match that is watchable since WM 28.


----------



## Yes Era

IDONTSHIV said:


> I understand people not having faith in WWE when it pertains to Bryan. They did undercut him with Big Show and did book the Rumble the way they did. I choose to believe they are fully invested in Bryan now. He has been strong in tv ratings, his merchandise is moving better than ever and he saved Wrestlemania from the dead end WWE booked with Orton and Batista. He has won clean over Cena and Evolution. I think his match with Kane will be last, but if it isnt, who cares? The crowd will treat Bryan's match with the respect it deserves. Dont sweat it. Bryan will be defending against top line contenders and will command prime viewing blocks on Raw. Also dont worry about posters here trying to bait you with some laughing gif if Bryan's match isnt last. His position in the company is elevated above almost anyone else right now.


What top contenders? These mysterious top contenders nobody is naming.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yes Era said:


> What top contenders? These mysterious top contenders nobody is naming.


Well, he should defend against both Orton and Batista and perhaps, Lesnar. Orton will probably just be a RAW main event. I also hope he gets a series with Cesaro. If they marry him to Kane beyond ER, I wont be too happy.


----------



## Yes Era

IDONTSHIV said:


> Well, he should defend against both Orton and Batista and perhaps, Lesnar. Orton will probably just be a RAW main event. I also hope he gets a series with Cesaro. If they marry him to Kane beyond ER, I wont be too happy.


Lesnar? Bryan won't be facing Lesnar until Summerslam or WM 31. That's it. Anything else is a pipe dream...u really though they would wrestle at little Extreme Rules? A nothing PPV? HAHA.

He's owned Orton since last July at least...and even back till 2011 Iif u go back to the other title reign.

Batista just tapped out. Why he get a magical John Cena-lite out of the blue title shot? Makes no sense. Orton has a rematch clause but they do that on Raw since Orton was a lackey champion who had no backbone.


----------



## amhlilhaus

just be ready for Monday, bryan is going to get demolished by kane. he has to, it's the only way to get anybody to remotely think kane has a chance of winning.

that is if bryan is in any shape to wrestle at all with his week alone with brie, I wouldn't be able to walk probably.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Just realized that Bryan is the only man to ever hold the PWG World Championship, ROH World Championship & WWE World Heavyweight Championship.

Best in the woooorld!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Just realized that Bryan is the only man to ever hold the PWG World Championship, ROH World Championship & WWE World Heavyweight Championship.
> 
> Best in the woooorld!


Excellent knowledge. I liked his second PWG reign because I didnt expect it. He was already going to WWE. He won it, then vacated it. Besides his Japanese accomplishments he also had a Pure title reign in ROH and he was the champion in ROH's sister promotion,at the time, FIP. It's a definite sign of respect to be the champion in so many places.

The promo for Raw shown during Smackdown got me as hyped as Mojo Rawley on meth. They are hyping Daniel Bryan returning to Raw. The champion of champions will face themasedmonster Kane. Perfct chance for Bryan to show that the monster lurking beneath his hobo exterior is much worse than Kane;s and is only getting stronger!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

The evolution of Bryan:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Got to hand it to Pittsburgh. Their fans are taking the YES Movement to each of their sports teams.

http://wrestlinginc.com/wi/news/2014/0419/574321/daniel-bryan-chants-at-hockey-game/


----------



## Mr. Yes

IDONTSHIV said:


> Excellent knowledge. I liked his second PWG reign because I didnt expect it. He was already going to WWE. He won it, then vacated it. Besides his Japanese accomplishments he also had a Pure title reign in ROH and he was the champion in ROH's sister promotion,at the time, FIP. It's a definite sign of respect to be the champion in so many places.
> 
> The promo for Raw shown during Smackdown got me as hyped as Mojo Rawley on meth. They are hyping Daniel Bryan returning to Raw. The champion of champions will face themasedmonster Kane. Perfct chance for Bryan to show that the monster lurking beneath his hobo exterior is much worse than Kane;s and is only getting stronger!


Here it is if someone missed it:






BACK ON MONDAY, GET READY, GET HYPED!


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm very happy for his marriage, but I hope he's on full-time from now on.

The WWE has proven 100 times that they can put on good to decent shows without their top guys, they've had good shows without Cena, Punk, even Bryan, etc but I think him not being there kinda've hurt last week's show a bit. He was gone from every show after he got the beatdown from HHH that one time, he was gone from every show last week due to his marriage/honey-moon, which both were for valid reasons but I hope he's on full-time after this, considering he's the champion.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I am 99% sure he won't be leaving any time soon now that he's back. He booked the honeymoon back in November when he was not slated for a big win at Wrestlemania.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Thought some DB fans would get a kick out of this ...

Watching some old Puroresu matches & stumbled upon Hiroshi Hase VS grumpy old Yoshiaki Fujiwara, anyways go to 2:45






Ride Of The Valkyries FTW ... Daniel Bryan gains a +1 in my personal cool department.


----------



## Rap God

:bryan3


----------



## Tardbasher12

Yum.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Man, that match was 21 years ago. I got old. Love that mullet on Hase. Surprised more wrestlers havent used the Valkyries theme. Bryan needs to bust out a Fujiwara armbar now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Tardbasher12 said:


> Yum.


Those 2 guys are right at the top of people who need to work a program with Bryan. The matches would be nothing short of awesome!.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I can totally see Cesaro vs. Bryan happening at some PPV before SummerSlam. Man that would be epic. Modern day Angle/Benoit, kinda.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Thought some DB fans would get a kick out of this ...
> 
> Watching some old Puroresu matches & stumbled upon Hiroshi Hase VS grumpy old Yoshiaki Fujiwara, anyways go to 2:45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ride Of The Valkyries FTW ... Daniel Bryan gains a +1 in my personal cool department.


Classic NJPW









Goodness that was beautiful!



IDONTSHIV said:


> Man, that match was 21 years ago. I got old. Love that mullet on Hase. Surprised more wrestlers havent used the Valkyries theme. *Bryan needs to bust out a Fujiwara armbar now.*


D-Bry using that :homer


----------



## Reaper

NastyYaffa said:


> I can totally see Cesaro vs. Bryan happening at some PPV before SummerSlam. Man that would be epic. Modern day Angle/Benoit, kinda.


Cesaro needs to be built up quite a bit more - but I do think that that's the direction the WWE is taking at this point.


----------



## checkcola

I'm ready for Daniel Bryan to be back on WWE programing, man, it feels like forever


----------



## SnoopSystem

Reaper Jones said:


> Cesaro needs to be built up quite a bit more - but I do think that that's the direction the WWE is taking at this point.


Cesaro is probably gonna be top midcard champ heel by defeating Big E. He's not built up enough to take on Daniel Bryan or be in main event picture yet.

He also has to deal with Zeb and Swagger for some time too.


----------



## Stone Cold Crazy

Heard Daniel Bryan's theme twice during the Pens vs Columbus hockey game.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stone Cold Crazy said:


> Heard Daniel Bryan's theme twice during the Pens vs Columbus hockey game.


Even more YESing from Pittsburgh fans:

https://t.co/pdTJ6GLURl


----------



## #Mark

Different reaction videos to Bryan winning the title I found on the net: 





















That international overness :yes


----------



## Lariatoh!

Guys (and girls) which do rate the better match - Bryan/Cena.. Or.. Bryan/HHH?

Cheers


----------



## Onehitwonder

#Mark said:


> Different reaction videos to Bryan winning the title I found on the net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That international overness :yes


Cool. Still a bit over the top even for a Daniel Bryan fan like me, but good for them, and for Bryan obviously.


----------



## p862011

Lariatoh! said:


> Guys (and girls) which do rate the better match - Bryan/Cena.. Or.. Bryan/HHH?
> 
> Cheers


bryan/hhh

bryan/cena was just good cena has had better matches with other people


----------



## Rap God




----------



## NastyYaffa

Lariatoh! said:


> Guys (and girls) which do rate the better match - Bryan/Cena.. Or.. Bryan/HHH?
> 
> Cheers


Bryan/Cena. It's my 3rd favorite match of the PG Era in general, after HBK/Taker matches.


----------



## Starbuck

I don't know if I'd even dare post my live videos from Mania, especially when Bryan wins because it's basically FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK BOOTISTA DONT YOU DARE HOLY SHIT THERES ORTON RKO WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YES YES YES FUCK FUCK TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP ALSNFKJSANVKJSANVK AVK AJVN WAJHF WHJ FJHW FJH SJHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes 

And then the confetti came and it was amazing and then Bryan came to the announce table right in front of me which was also amazing and the world YES'd in unison. Awesome lol.


----------



## Certified G

Jarsy1 said:


> :bryan3


Fuck yeah! I'll be there live! It's gonna be my first live WWE event I'm attending (been watching since 2001), hella excited!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Starbuck said:


> I don't know if I'd even dare post my live videos from Mania, especially when Bryan wins because it's basically FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK BOOTISTA DONT YOU DARE HOLY SHIT THERES ORTON RKO WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YES YES YES FUCK FUCK TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP ALSNFKJSANVKJSANVK AVK AJVN WAJHF WHJ FJHW FJH SJHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> And then the confetti came and it was amazing and then Bryan came to the announce table right in front of me which was also amazing and the world YES'd in unison. Awesome lol.


Do you have one where Brock ended the streak? I'm extremely curious about the reaction and dead silence.


----------



## Starbuck

KuroNeko said:


> Do you have one where Brock ended the streak? I'm extremely curious about the reaction and dead silence.


I have one from after because I didn't recording during the match because I ASSUMED Taker was winning and didn't really give a damn lol. It's basically me questioning the meaning of life while everybody around me holds their head in their hands completely dumbfounded at what just happened.


----------



## Londrick

#Mark said:


> Different reaction videos to Bryan winning the title I found on the net:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That international overness :yes


Just look at all those virgin neckbeard indy loving smarks. Some of those basements look pretty big.


----------



## Mr. Yes

An article about Bryan wrestling a guy in 2CW right before coming back to WWE: http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/WW...ertown-A-Look-Back-255891341.html?skipthumb=Y


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^

That was cool. Bryan is an inspiration to the small time guys. He really isnt that far removed from the indy scene.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm going to :mark: when I hear that music tomorrow.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man, I love those Bruiser Brody tribute boots Bryan wore at Mania. Really wish that he uses them more often.


----------



## Mr. Yes

NastyYaffa said:


> Man, I love those Bruiser Brody tribute boots Bryan wore at Mania. Really wish that he uses them more often.


I guarantee you they were special one-off Mania 30 gear that will go in the physical Hall of Fame one day.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mr. Yes said:


> I guarantee you they were special one-off Mania 30 gear that will go in the physical Hall of Fame one day.


You are probably right. Don't they have some kind of place at the Axxess where there are attires from past WM's or something? Maybe those boots will be there next year


----------



## Bearodactyl

Mr. Yes said:


> An article about Bryan wrestling a guy in 2CW right before coming back to WWE: http://www.wwnytv.com/news/local/WW...ertown-A-Look-Back-255891341.html?skipthumb=Y


Cool little piece! Thank you for sharing, repped!


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> I don't know if I'd even dare post my live videos from Mania, especially when Bryan wins because it's basically FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK BOOTISTA DONT YOU DARE HOLY SHIT THERES ORTON RKO WHAT THE HELL IS HAPPENING NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO YES YES YES FUCK FUCK TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP TAP ALSNFKJSANVKJSANVK AVK AJVN WAJHF WHJ FJHW FJH SJHYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes :yes
> 
> And then the confetti came and it was amazing and then Bryan came to the announce table right in front of me which was also amazing and the world YES'd in unison. Awesome lol.


Please post it! I love to see fellow marking, and your reaction sounds the same as the one at my place was with all of us going through a million emotions at once! :mark: :banderas


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Finally, the Champion of Champions returns to RAW! Two weeks without Bryan makes you feel like your dyin'. I think I may have read somewhere that Ban vs Kane id co-headlining the ppv. I wouldnt be surprised if they folded the two matches into an 8 man tag, but they might have enough depth to fill out the rest of the card. Oh yeah, today is:


----------



## NastyYaffa

THE CHAMP RETURNS TONIGHT! :bryan

:yes:yes:yes


----------



## Born of Osiris

:yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

our long national nightmare (2 weeks) is over!!!! :yes


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see Bryan on raw tonight...I just got off work but have to go back in at 5 and don't get off until 8:30 again so I'll miss Bryan when he opens up raw tonight


----------



## JustJoel

Never did post my reaction to Bryan winning...

I had a slightly different experience than most I've read. We had a large gathering - full on costume party, really - for the show. I was anxious, and had a couple adult beverages (something I normally don't do), and some laughs. Bryan winning was equal parts exhilaration and *relief*. Relief because I thought the chase needed to end. He'd been in the title picture for 9mo. and it was time. I do think it signals a shift in the product, and symbolizes this next generation (which I'm a big fan of) coming to the forefront. It shows wrestling still matters - that it can invest audiences and show character as much or more than a promo. 

Bryan delivered, like I fucking knew he would - HHH tossing a Tiger Suplex? Tip of the hat, Daniel Bryan. He's magnetic - just an amazing presence from Bryan. It's consistently genuine - always working during a match, letting moments ebb and flow instead of trying to own or control it. I completely dig the Brody boots w/the fur. I'm a Brody fan, and it was a nice (from left-field) touch. There was marking and Lita dress-ups, what more could you ask?

I LOVE that people are concerned he won't have a "main event" Title run, or that he's still not the face of the company, transitional champ, Roman Reigns, etc. It's perfect - _still_ an underdog:bryan I'll be right there marking out for him to overcome those odds again


----------



## Beatles123

Finally....

The BEATLES, HAVE COME BACK! TO THE BRYAN THREAD!!!










So pumped for tonight!!


----------



## Born of Osiris

Ugh, they need get working on a Bryan collection DVD :bryan


----------



## Mr. Yes

Raw just isn't the same without the Dragon! Can't wait for tonight!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

JustJoel said:


> Never did post my reaction to Bryan winning...
> 
> I had a slightly different experience than most I've read. We had a large gathering - full on costume party, really - for the show. I was anxious, and had a couple adult beverages (something I normally don't do), and some laughs. Bryan winning was equal parts exhilaration and *relief*. Relief because I thought the chase needed to end. He'd been in the title picture for 9mo. and it was time. I do think it signals a shift in the product, and symbolizes this next generation (which I'm a big fan of) coming to the forefront. It shows wrestling still matters - that it can invest audiences and show character as much or more than a promo.
> 
> Bryan delivered, like I fucking knew he would - HHH tossing a Tiger Suplex? Tip of the hat, Daniel Bryan. He's magnetic - just an amazing presence from Bryan. It's consistently genuine - always working during a match, letting moments ebb and flow instead of trying to own or control it. I completely dig the Brody boots w/the fur. I'm a Brody fan, and it was a nice (from left-field) touch. There was marking and Lita dress-ups, what more could you ask?
> 
> I LOVE that people are concerned he won't have a "main event" Title run, or that he's still not the face of the company, transitional champ, Roman Reigns, etc. It's perfect - _still_ an underdog:bryan I'll be right there marking out for him to overcome those odds again


HHH throwing in the crossface chicken wing was definitely inspired by Bryan also. I watched it on my laptop. My dad was in the same room, but he wasnt going to watch it with me until the next day. So I had to bite my tongue and not give anything away. It was especially hard with Bryan shining and Taker losing. I am still super-pumped over Bryan winning and have watched both of his matches numerous times. I am going to rewatch his ROH title reign, one match a day, starting tomorrow, just to reflect on how great he is and how far he has come.


----------



## Starbuck

Trips giving D-BRY DAT MEDIA STYLE RUB

Seems like :hunter is a member of the :yes Movement at heart.


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am going to rewatch his ROH title reign, one match a day, starting tomorrow, just to reflect on how great he is and how far he has come.


Man, what a great title reign that was. That GBH match with KENTA :mark:


----------



## Mr. Yes

> WWE World Heavyweight Champion Daniel Bryan's (Bryan Danielson's) father has unexpectedly passed away. Bryan was made aware of his father's passing after returning from his honeymoon with Brie Bella. Despite the news, Bryan has insisted on performing for the WWE Universe tonight (April 21) and will be on Raw. WWE extends our deepest condolences to Bryan and his family.


That's too bad.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Mr. Yes said:


> That's too bad.


RIP


----------



## Starbuck

Oh shit, his father died? Damn what a whirlwind 2 weeks this has been for him. Realizes his dream, gets married and his father passes. Condolences to the DB family .


----------



## Eddie Ray

that's so sad. after having a dream week, it ends on a sour note : ( 

at least he can know his father saw him reach the top of the mountain and no doubt his father died a very proud man.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Damn that sucks  

What an emotional 2 weeks for him. 

And it's so cool how he insists on being on the show tonight.

This guy is amazing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Starbuck said:


> Trips giving D-BRY DAT MEDIA STYLE RUB
> 
> Seems like :hunter is a member of the :yes Movement at heart.


Thank you for posting that vid. HHH totally respects Bryan. I wonder what he thinks about Punk right now?I can imagine a similar question for HHH posed about wrestling Roman Reigns. The reporter asks HHH what he admires most about his opponent Roman Reigns. HHH would say, he-uh has-ah silky,luxuriant hair-uh.


----------



## Stone Hot

RIP DBs father. Now it looks like DB might be missing another show again (not tonight of course)


----------



## WrestlingOracle

These prospective fans buying in for Evolution/HHH need to see that Bryan is at the top of the mountain right now though, hence why it is crucial that Bryan main events over Shield/Evolution from a business standpoint.

Not only does Bryan/Kane need to main event from a business standpoint, but from a wrestling standpoint as well. The company belt especially now that there is only one is the commodity that drives the yearly wrestling of WWE and is of chief importance. The belt is the top prize that all wrestlers strive for, hence when put on the line needs to main event the show barring an astronomical once in a lifetime event ala Hogan/Rock. Once something takes premise over the title match in a card, then the concession is made that that the title isn’t the biggest deal, which as we have seen most recently from Punk is when things snowball resulting in a champion being undermined. Whether Shield/Evolution main events or headlines makes zero difference on the value of the match or appeal. However, if Bryan in his first defence post Mania doesn’t main event, it could make an astronomical difference, especially on the prospective new or returning fans who aren’t sold on Bryan. If fans aren’t shown Bryan is priority, than the long term condition of cornerstone status could be severely damaged. 

From Kane’s perspective, Bryan is a threat that in order to destroy requires not just regular Kane, but monster Kane to return. As far as the eye test goes, Kane physically is in the best shape he has been in a decade, which goes a long way in convincing the audience that the monster is back after that subpar run a few years ago where Kane wasn’t in this physical condition. The man certainly holds the physique to reprise true monster Kane, and thanks to stature and one hell of a run for the first six years of his character, Kane still even at his age holds one of the best presences on the roster. However, for believability that monster Kane is in full swing in such a short time, feats of absolute dominance and top billing will need to commence the terror to the WWE title scene. To complete the story of monster Kane being a gigantic threat to the landscape of wwe and the biggest obstacle for Bryan yet, a main event slot will be needed to sell the metamorphosis of Kane who is annoyed/raged enough and “jacked” enough to destroy his target this time and shatter the hopes of the audience. If Bryan/Kane doesn’t main event, the metamorphosis can’t be sold properly seeing as how this wouldn’t be the marquee fight. Considering Kane’s age, business years and his political activity and opening his insurance firm setting him up for life post wrestling, this could very well be the last shot Kane has at capturing the wwe title again, which increases the urgency of the match and hence requires the top slot even more.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Man that really sucks.  Pretty much the best 2 weeks of his life & then this happens.. R.I.P.


----------



## Con27

Damn such a shame. Massive respect for still being on Raw tonight after having that happen.


----------



## Blade Runner

i dont know what to post that would describe how i feel right now, so i'll just post this instead.







he's back in less than 2 hours :mark:


----------



## #Mark

RIP. He got to see his son live a dream he's been working to achieve for over fifteen years. Kudos to Bryan for performing tonight.


----------



## THANOS

*Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*






WWE does personality tests on all of their superstars, and apparently he got a 0/100 on his ambition, and a 1/100 on his desire for power :lmao :lmao :lmao. Dear lord, this guy is the antithesis to Punk.


----------



## Aficionado

I think this proves a lot about what kind of man he is. Not a lot of people would be fit emotionally to go out and perform after their parent passes away, unexpectedly no less. A true testament to the role model he is.

Condolences to him and his family.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I just saw that about Bryan's dad. You cant have a wilder swing of emotions for him over this last 2 weeks. My heart goes out to all his loved ones impacted by his dad's death. I admire Bryan more for still keeping his commitment to Raw.


----------



## hardysno1fan

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Ghandi reincarnate.


----------



## combolock

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

I like this guy more every day.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

BITW!


----------



## Blade Runner

oh that's really sad to hear the news. i didn't read back so i didn't know. R.I.P. DB's dad.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Beatles123 said:


> Finally....
> 
> The BEATLES, HAVE COME BACK! TO THE BRYAN THREAD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pumped for tonight!!


Bryan's WWE run is like the Beatles. Clean cut at the beginning, and more skilled and hairy by the end. :mark:


----------



## ZachS22

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Thats a good thing and a bad thing:
On the good side its never good to have an ego and be a self righteous asshole, which he all knew he wasn't

On the bad side if he doesn't have the backbone he can let WWE just fuck him over and get away with it, at the moment he seems safe from that

Its a double edged blade


----------



## mjames74

How it showed up in my Facebook feed. Reading the top I about shit my pants till the last word. They need to rephrase that.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

He really is.


----------



## Stone Hot

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Isn't there a huge DB discussion thread that this could have gone under?


----------



## Green

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

0/100, holy shit lol


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

he's the most down to earth top star that the WWE has had in a very long time, probably unmatched. rooting for bryan is almost like rooting for a familly member because he connects to so many people on a human level. punk was too self-absorbed to be anything like bryan.


----------



## Frico

As said already - massive respect to Bryan for still being on the show tonight. Sad news.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

He is so humble that Iron Sheik doesnt have to do anything to him.


----------



## kokepepsi

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

So thats the key to life?
Zero ambition and get hot wife,hunderds of thousands of dollars and the top spot in your job.

Damn
lolpunk


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Don't know if he actually is, but they're making their best to make him look like he is, and the results are cringeworthy. His promo with Hogan was... :lmao

"I'm just like them, I'm a normal person!!11!1!!1!!11!!!111eleven" "Since I was a kid, it has always been a dream to stay in the ring with Hulk Hogan!1!!1!!!1111one" :ti

Good grief, and I thought Cena's segment about the Warcraft's subscription was the rock bottom.


----------



## samizayn

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

:lmao

Although this has made be badly, desperately want to see the results for other top wrestlers in the past and present. Like really really really. And have their scores mapped on like, a scattergraph? Imagine.


ZachS22 said:


> Thats a good thing and a bad thing:
> On the good side its never good to have an ego and be a self righteous asshole, which he all knew he wasn't
> 
> On the bad side if he doesn't have the backbone he can let WWE just fuck him over and get away with it, at the moment he seems safe from that
> 
> Its a double edged blade


Yeah, his legacy is pretty much cemented at this point so it doesn't _really _matter what they do with him, but the nicer wrestlers are typically fucked over the most in that regard so you have a point


IDONTSHIV said:


> He is so humble that Iron Sheik doesnt have to do anything to him.


I wonder if this becomes one of those meme jokes in the vein of Chuck Norris.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

RIP to Mr. Danielson


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



RM Dandy said:


> Don't know if he actually is, but they're making their best to make him look like he is, and the results are cringeworthy. His promo with Hogan was... :lmao
> 
> "I'm just like them, I'm a normal person!!11!1!!1!!11!!!111eleven" "Since I was a kid, it has always been a dream to stay in the ring with Hulk Hogan!1!!1!!!1111one" :ti
> 
> Good grief, and I thought Cena's segment about the Warcraft's subscription was the rock bottom.


I think you should fix your keyboard man.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

So here is a nice guy who finished first.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



ZachS22 said:


> Thats a good thing and a bad thing:
> On the good side its never good to have an ego and be a self righteous asshole, which he all knew he wasn't
> 
> On the bad side if he doesn't have the backbone he can let WWE just fuck him over and get away with it, at the moment he seems safe from that
> 
> Its a double edged blade


Bryan has us behind him, we wouldn't let the WWE fuck him over


----------



## OZZY

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



IDONTSHIV said:


> He is so humble that Iron Sheik doesnt have to do anything to him.


Iron Sheik would have great difficulty breaking his back when he's utterly spineless and smiles through everything.


----------



## wkdsoul

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

He walked in there, wrote "I AM A fish" four hundred times, did a funny little dance and fainted!


----------



## Deptford

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

meh and this is why I don't like him and I mark for Punk


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

not only the most humble wrestler, he's the most humble living being on earth !!!!!!!!


----------



## Eddie Ray

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



RM Dandy said:


> Don't know if he actually is, but they're making their best to make him look like he is, and the results are cringeworthy. His promo with Hogan was... :lmao
> 
> "I'm just like them, I'm a normal person!!11!1!!1!!11!!!111eleven" "Since I was a kid, it has always been a dream to stay in the ring with Hulk Hogan!1!!1!!!1111one" :ti
> 
> Good grief, and I thought Cena's segment about the Warcraft's subscription was the rock bottom.


ease up on the blow. your making as much sense as Warrior in his prime.


----------



## Xapury

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

I bet vince loves to have the most over wrestler in his hands and to say him to do anything they want for the company and never get a complaint for him.


----------



## Dr. Rhett Henley

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

I think he is really Jesus.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Dr. Rhett Henley said:


> I think he is really Jesus.


Well he has the looks. They should make him walk on water :mark:


----------



## xRedx

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

He's got to be the most boring person ever.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

xRedx said:


> He's got to be the most boring person ever.




You obviously haven't seen Lance Storm, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, Dean Malenko, and Chris Benoit.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

@Redx: You're a CM Punk fan, what do you know? Bitch and moan, hell yeah


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

So he had "fun" with the iron sheik?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Maybe Brie will help him stand up for himself more.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Deptford said:


> meh and this is why I don't like him and I mark for Punk


Bam, nail on the head.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



RM Dandy said:


> Bam, nail on the head.


Not really


----------



## HereComesTrouble

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Bryan's a great guy.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Srdjan99 said:


> Not really


Not really what?

He said "I don't like him and I mark for Punk". It's an opinion, which I share. It's not like we said "PUNK BEST IN DA WORLD BRYAN 5 FOOT 3 GOATFACE WHO CAN'T QUICKSCOPE SAMPLE TEXT ILLUMINATI CONFIRMED".


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



RM Dandy said:


> Don't know if he actually is, but they're making their best to make him look like he is, and the results are cringeworthy. His promo with Hogan was... :lmao
> 
> "I'm just like them, I'm a normal person!!11!1!!1!!11!!!111eleven" "Since I was a kid, it has always been a dream to stay in the ring with Hulk Hogan!1!!1!!!1111one" :ti
> 
> Good grief, and I thought Cena's segment about the Warcraft's subscription was the rock bottom.


Don't worry. Once they push Roman Reigns as the top guy, he will give promos with comparable cringeworthyness I am sure.


----------



## Mr. Socko

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

He's like a real life John Cena?

:cena5


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Why Punk bandwagoners & Bryan haters always have to come to every DB thread? fpalm


----------



## xRedx

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Srdjan99 said:


> @Redx: You're a CM Punk fan, what do you know? Bitch and moan, hell yeah


I know that Daniel Bryan's boring person...


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Stone Hot said:


> Isn't there a huge DB discussion thread that this could have gone under?


No, now bow to your Lord & Savior Daniel Bryan boy. :



NastyYaffa said:


> Why Punk bandwagoners & Bryan haters always have to come to every DB thread? fpalm


Usually cause the OP always says something negative about Punk, if people started threads saying stuff that Bryan fans felt was a shot at their boy, they would do the same thing. This entire forum is a mark war & everybody's guilty of it.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



xdoomsayerx said:


> You obviously haven't seen Lance Storm, Curtis Axel, Alberto Del Rio, Dean Malenko, and Chris Benoit.


Do you know any of these guys personally? Not everyone is the way they are on-screen. Malenko appeared bland in character but people who know him off-screen have said that he's actually a funny guy.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



xRedx said:


> He's got to be the most boring person ever.


That statement is reserved for the guy in your avatar. "I'm pissed off and I wanna fight!!!!!!!!!!" ad nauseam.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

I already knew he was humble, and that's great and all, but...so what? I mean, I very seldom let a wrestler's actual personality influence my opinion of their character (Batista is one I make an exception for-a total prick outside the ring to the point I hate him no matter what). I know that Bryan's a very humble guy. But again, I just don't get why this is a big deal. What am I missing?


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Don't worry. Once they push Roman Reigns as the top guy, he will give promos with comparable cringeworthyness I am sure.


Can't wait to see Reigns getting up from a stretcher after he has been pushed over a 40-feet tall titantron, spear 3 guys who are 3 times his size, pin them clean and sodomize Justin Roberts on the announcers' table while holding the titles and yelling HOOOOWAAAAAAAARRRR.


----------



## KO Bossy

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

Ah, I see the mark wars have commenced once again. You should all meet up in real life and just duke it out, that'd be quite funny.


----------



## xRedx

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



#Mark said:


> That statement is reserved for the guy in your avatar. "I'm pissed off and I wanna fight!!!!!!!!!!" ad nauseam.


At least he's not bland.


----------



## Srdjan99

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



xRedx said:


> At least he's not bland.


Yeah, I bet his bitching is really entertaining


----------



## THANOS

R.I.P. Poppa Danielson, he was a great man, from what I heard. In honor of him watch Bryan tell a heart warming story about his Dad in a promo below.

"I was about to quit, and was talking about all the options and stuff I have, and right before my Dad got up to make me a sandwich, he turns to me and he says, 'But this is the life you always wanted?'"


----------



## xRedx

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Srdjan99 said:


> Yeah, I bet his bitching is really entertaining


Shows personality if anything. I don't see why you're getting angry. All I said was that Bryan seems really boring in real life, to me. You, along with others, probably find him entertaining and that's cool too.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> No, now bow to your Lord & Savior Daniel Bryan boy. :
> 
> 
> 
> Usually cause the OP always says something negative about Punk, if people started threads saying stuff that Bryan fans felt was a shot at their boy, they would do the same thing. This entire forum is a mark war & everybody's guilty of it.


To be honest I actually like Punk a lot as a wrestler. I find his actual personality to be atrocious, but that doesn't change my feelings towards his talent. I even have the same interests as the dude, but his personality is that of an asshat, no way around that.


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

The Mark war begins!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Always sucks to lose a parent, hope the guy gets through it well & finds peace with it. This shit is meaningless to what he's going through so I hope he doesn't overdo it.


----------



## THANOS

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



KO Bossy said:


> I already knew he was humble, and that's great and all, but...so what? I mean, I very seldom let a wrestler's actual personality influence my opinion of their character (Batista is one I make an exception for-a total prick outside the ring to the point I hate him no matter what). I know that Bryan's a very humble guy. But again, I just don't get why this is a big deal. What am I missing?


To be honest it's not lol, but it's still a good conversation topic, seeing as it's on page 5 already. That aside, I do think in the age we live in currently fans have more access to to information, and Bryan's humbleness might actually be helping his popularity a bit.


----------



## Griselda

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

MAN the Bryan circlejerk is getting out of control, I'm amazed the lot of you can all fit your lips on his ass at once.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



KO Bossy said:


> I already knew he was humble, and that's great and all, but...so what? I mean, I very seldom let a wrestler's actual personality influence my opinion of their character (Batista is one I make an exception for-a total prick outside the ring to the point I hate him no matter what). I know that Bryan's a very humble guy. But again, I just don't get why this is a big deal. What am I missing?


probably because it's a great story. you keep hearing about how much wrestlers have to step on each other to get to the top, how you need to have a huge ego to succeed. bryan is proof that if the circumstances are right, you can achieve greatness even if you're not playing the game politically. it's an uplifting story for people that hate the professional garbage and enjoy seing someone ascend through hard work and luck alone. that's a big reason that bryan's fans keep feeding the bryan machine, because they feel like he's changing the mold and they feel like they're part of that because they helped get him there in a way.


----------



## CM Punk Is A God

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

That might be the main reason he's so popular. The fan like humble Superstars.


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Choke2Death said:


> Do you know any of these guys personally? Not everyone is the way they are on-screen. Malenko appeared bland in character but people who know him off-screen have said that he's actually a funny guy.




Why should that matter though? All of us only see them on tv, so why should it matter how they are outside of the company? I'm just listing guys who were a whole lot more boring overall than Bryan is. (Even though I think Benoit was the better "wrestler")


----------



## xDD

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

lol, who cares if he good guy or bad guy? I can bet that more than 98% Daniel Bryan marks don't even met him ever, so how you can say that he's great guy? Because someone said so?

Only thing that I care if you talented enough to be on top of WWE, Daniel Bryan is talented enough(but needs to improve mic work). I don't care if CM Punk is jerk and Daniel Bryan is "humblest man in the world", they both are the best in WWE.


----------



## High_King

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*

There should be a *How far are you up Daniel Bryan's Arse test*...

Q1: How much light can you see?

a) A lot
b) Some light
c) A Little light
d) None

Q2. Can you taste Shit?

a) Yes
b) No
c) I thought it was Chocolate

Q3. Can you smell Shit?

a) Yes
b) No
c) That is just my usual smell

Just some example questions. I am sure most of you would score 100% though.


----------



## Choke2Death

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Why should that matter though? All of us only see them on tv, so why should it matter how they are outside of the company? I'm just listing guys who were a whole lot more boring overall than Bryan is. (Even though I think Benoit was the better "wrestler")


The post you responded to assumed that Bryan is boring OUTSIDE the show. I don't agree with it since I don't know Bryan but that's the whole point.


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Dead serious by saying this though it may sound like a joke, if Daniel Bryan were to pull a great match out of Kane with that inofitself being something toppled immsensely by this sudden horrid turn, that may have to be on the greatest individual efforts list somewhere all time.


----------



## Yes Era

I'll take Austin's word over some sissies who cheer on losers like CM Punk and apologize for Cena and Orton's never ending shortcomings.


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



H.I.M. said:


> MAN the Bryan circlejerk is getting out of control, I'm amazed the lot of you can all fit your lips on his ass at once.


fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So I missed the first hour and will probably just watch it in a couple of hours here on the west coast. I heard about the Bryan segment. Was it good? How was his crowd reaction?


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> So I missed the first hour and will probably just watch it in a couple of hours here on the west coast. I heard about the Bryan segment. Was it good? How was his crowd reaction?


Got a good crowd reaction, and the segment was fine. It made Kane look like a monster again


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well, its good for Bryan to get more time off. The selfish part of me wants him on tv but real life is more important. I imagine Kane has now become the most hated heel in the company. Attack Bryan and get mega heat from the crowd. Bryan keeps missing Smackdown which is cementing it as a B show. I get to see this segment in about 80 minutes. Cant wait!!!


----------



## Rap God

IDONTSHIV said:


> So I missed the first hour and will probably just watch it in a couple of hours here on the west coast. I heard about the Bryan segment. Was it good? How was his crowd reaction?


Bryan was holding his tears and the crowd actually sucked.He got a good reaction but it could be a lot better.


----------



## Romangirl252

I missed it cause I got home just as they were taking Bryan out but I saw the replays and it was not good


----------



## #Mark

Jarsy1 said:


> Bryan was holding his tears and the crowd actually sucked.He got a good reaction but it could be a lot better.


They were chanting Daniel Bryan pretty loudly though.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I finally got to watch the segment. It was needed to get some heat on Kane, but it was tough to watch because you could tell Bryan was hurting by looking in his eyes. The Bellas posted some pics of him and his dad on their twitter. I really feel for him.

https://twitter.com/nicoleandbri


----------



## Dougwertz

I hope they let Brie escort him to the ring all the time.


----------



## World's Best

Watching Bryan go out there after one of the happiest moments of his life (marriage) and one of the saddest (dad's passing), I feel for the guy. You could see him tearing up.




Yes Era said:


> I'll take Austin's word over some sissies who cheer on losers like CM Punk and apologize for Cena and Orton's never ending shortcomings.



How is Punk a loser? Before you even go at it, I'll put it out there - you're taking the word of a guy who ALSO walked.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I found out about his fathers passing after RAW, so now it makes sense as to why he was "taken" out. Man, must have been really hard for him to go out there and advance his storyline, props to Daniel Bryan for going out there during this sad time.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan was supposed to close Raw with Kane last night. It was changed to let him get out of there sooner. So much for him being a mid-card champion.


----------



## THANOS




----------



## StraightYesSociety

Love Bryan or hate him, he did that for us the fans. He didn't have to go out there but he did. You have to respect that.


----------



## CupofCoffee

Man, this makes me respect Bryan even more. My own father passed away last year, and I wasn't able to do anything of worth for weeks. Going out there on the same day you've received this kind of terrible news - this guy is a true professional.


----------



## SerapisLiber

*Re: Daniel Bryan is the most humble wrestler of all time*



High_King said:


> There should be a *How far are you up Daniel Bryan's Arse test*...
> 
> Q1: How much light can you see?
> 
> a) A lot
> b) Some light
> c) A Little light
> d) None
> 
> Q2. Can you taste Shit?
> 
> a) Yes
> b) No
> c) I thought it was Chocolate
> 
> Q3. Can you smell Shit?
> 
> a) Yes
> b) No
> c) That is just my usual smell
> 
> Just some example questions. I am sure most of you would score 100% though.


I got d), b), and b), so a complete ZERO. But that's only because I don't have eyes, nostrils, and taste buds on the tip of my dick.


----------



## JY57

http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/118-daily-updates/36622-daniel-bryan-schedule-update



> *Daniel Bryan Schedule Update*
> 
> Tuesday, 22 April 2014 11:48
> 
> WWE officials have noted that given the circumstances, Daniel Bryan won't be appearing on the weekend shows in Toronto, Rockford and Peoria.
> 
> His status for Raw on Monday in St. Louis is to be determined. He insisted on doing the show to tie up everything and set up the program with Kane before returning home.
> 
> Bryan found out on Monday that his father had passed away.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

CupofCoffee said:


> Man, this makes me respect Bryan even more. My own father passed away last year, and I wasn't able to do anything of worth for weeks. Going out there on the same day you've received this kind of terrible news - this guy is a true professional.


Sorry about your loss, I couldn't imagine what that feels like.


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> http://www.f4wonline.com/more/more-top-stories/118-daily-updates/36622-daniel-bryan-schedule-update
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Daniel Bryan Schedule Update*
> 
> Tuesday, 22 April 2014 11:48
> 
> WWE officials have noted that given the circumstances, Daniel Bryan won't be appearing on the weekend shows in Toronto, Rockford and Peoria.
> 
> His status for Raw on Monday in St. Louis is to be determined. *He insisted on doing the show to tie up everything and set up the program with Kane before returning home.
> *
> Bryan found out on Monday that his father had passed away.
Click to expand...

The guy is so damn admirable. I only hope he can use all these emotions and channel them into his program with Kane to help him get through all of this.


----------



## SUPER HANS

It was hard to watch the opening segment, he looked so upset. Can't imagine what it must have been like to go to work on the day his dad died. Fair play to the GOAT Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

Super Hans said:


> It was hard to watch the opening segment, he looked so upset. Can't imagine what it must have been like to go to work on the day his dad died. Fair play to the GOAT Bryan.


It truly was, I was just waiting for him to breakdown into madness. Kind of like this:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Jarsy1 said:


> Bryan was holding his tears and the crowd actually sucked.He got a good reaction but it could be a lot better.


I wouldn't say the crowd sucked, they were probably less quiet because they were concerned for Bryan. When they saw the look on his face a lot of them decided to stay quiet.


----------



## Mr. Yes

TheGMofGods said:


> I wouldn't say the crowd sucked, they were probably less quiet because they were concerned for Bryan. When they saw the look on his face a lot of them decided to stay quiet.


Him also getting killed destroyed the crowd for the rest of the show. It took them a long time to wake up.


----------



## Osize10

Man what a crazy month for Bryan. The guy has a great support system so he'll pull through. Feel awful for him though, especially b/c he not only had the awful awful news of his father, but he also finally met his childhood wrestling inspiration just days before he passed. Just crazy. 

Hopefully Vince hugged him though...I know that would help me through a tough emotional time


----------



## Delbusto

Beatdown from RAW


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This moment was so poignant and heartbreaking. He even said Thank You to the fans as he neared the ring.That had to be tougher than wrestling with the detached retina.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WWE just uploaded the epic "Monster" video package


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^ This has become a favorite song of mine because I have watched that vid so often.


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> ^^^ This has become a favorite song of mine because I have watched that vid so often.


Lol same here. Gotta love it!


----------



## lufego10

Great match , that appears in the wrestling road diaries


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

lufego10 said:


> Great match , that appears in the wrestling road diaries


Thanks for posting this. I loved this match. I was a mark for Team Uppercut and I love Quack against anybody, especially his rivalry with Bryan. I hadnt seen this in years, and I am glad to watch it again. :clap


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This moment spoke for itself:


----------



## Mr. Yes

Yep. Bryan needed us more than ever that night.


----------



## Onehitwonder

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2014-04-21/daniel-bryan-injury-update-26255753

I saw this on wwe.com. Its great that they wrote him off keyfabe wise, and wont try to sell his fathers death. I mean we have seen that in the past in WWE. It leaves things open for next monday, if Bryan wishes to take some more time off. If total divas film crew have a sense to stay out of his face for a little while, then kudos to WWE.

edit: Well selling may be bad word, but I couldnt find a better one. I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Born of Osiris

IDONTSHIV said:


> This moment spoke for itself:


That's amazing (Y)


----------



## NastyYaffa

So I was watching random WWE videos on youtube, and found this one. Good stuff, but lol @ the comments.

"This was the first yes yes movement! This is the first daniel bryant of wwe.Chris benoit and how poetic he had to go through triple h too.﻿"

Then answer to that:

"Dont compare that piece of shit to benoit﻿"

fpalm Bryan hating gone too far, like seriously.


----------



## CupofCoffee

NastyYaffa said:


> So I was watching random WWE videos on youtube, and found this one. Good stuff, but lol @ the comments.
> 
> "This was the first yes yes movement! This is the first daniel bryant of wwe.Chris benoit and how poetic he had to go through triple h too.﻿"
> 
> Then answer to that:
> 
> "Dont compare that piece of shit to benoit﻿"
> 
> fpalm Bryan hating gone too far, like seriously.


Leaving the whole irony of referring to Bryan as a piece of shit in comparison to a murderer aside, I also think that this is another case of viewing the past with rose-colored glasses. Sure, Benoit was probably one of the best performers in the ring of all time, and I don't think it's totally wrong to acknowledge the influence he certainly had on aspects of Bryan's wrestling style - but I actually think that Bryan has surpassed Benoit in the ring (or, at least, he's very close to surpassing him - dude is still improving). 

Bryan's explosiveness is just unique in today's product, and those detractors who demand more crazy "movez" fail to see that his in-ring style is just perfect for him from a psychological standpoint, since it is not only very exciting to watch (without turning matches into spot fests), but also flows from his character and enhances it.

I personally don't think that Benoit achieved this intrinsic unity of character performance to the same degree. Combine this with the fact that Benoit was never as over with the crowd on a consistent basis as Bryan is, and it becomes pretty clear that acting as if Benoit was untouchable and DB so much inferior is nothing but the result of uncritical nostalgia.

Sorry for this rambling post, but I just wanted to get this off my chest.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Benoit was certainly never this popular with crossover appeal. That's something.


----------



## chemical

I feel horrible for Bryan. I know what it's like to lose a father and I have to say it's the shittiest feeling in the world. I didn't know what to do with myself for a couple years actually. It wasn't a fun filled journey, that's for sure.

I seriously wanted to hug him.

I also think it was really classy for the WWE to let Brie be out there for him when he arrived in the ring.


----------



## THANOS

NastyYaffa said:


> So I was watching random WWE videos on youtube, and found this one. Good stuff, but lol @ the comments.
> 
> "This was the first yes yes movement! This is the first daniel bryant of wwe.Chris benoit and how poetic he had to go through triple h too.﻿"
> 
> Then answer to that:
> 
> "Dont compare that piece of shit to benoit﻿"
> 
> fpalm Bryan hating gone too far, like seriously.


Don't worry I put him in his place .



CupofCoffee said:


> Leaving the whole irony of referring to Bryan as a piece of shit in comparison to a murderer aside, I also think that this is another case of viewing the past with rose-colored glasses. Sure, Benoit was probably one of the best performers in the ring of all time, and I don't think it's totally wrong to acknowledge the influence he certainly had on aspects of Bryan's wrestling style - but I actually think that Bryan has surpassed Benoit in the ring (or, at least, he's very close to surpassing him - dude is still improving).
> 
> Bryan's explosiveness is just unique in today's product, and those detractors who demand more crazy "movez" fail to see that his in-ring style is just perfect for him from a psychological standpoint, since it is not only very exciting to watch (without turning matches into spot fests), but also flows from his character and enhances it.
> 
> I personally don't think that Benoit achieved this intrinsic unity of character performance to the same degree. Combine this with the fact that Benoit was never as over with the crowd on a consistent basis as Bryan is, and it becomes pretty clear that acting as if Benoit was untouchable and DB so much inferior is nothing but the result of uncritical nostalgia.
> 
> Sorry for this rambling post, but I just wanted to get this off my chest.


This x 100!


----------



## Mr. Yes

Guys, didn't you hear? The Yes chants are going to die out soon! 

-signed anyone in April 2012


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

People talk about AE fanboys being nostalgic romantics, but RA era fanboys are just as bad with their ability to paint even the most mediocre aspects of that era in a favorable light. Look at all the laughable Evolution love. It fills me with joy to look at their utter disbelief that nobody gives a crap about Evolution two weeks in. Their rose encrusted bubble is breaking as they see that this stable that they think is legendary is met with apathy. They will, as typical of nostalgic fans, blame the crowds and the audience for this. Yet, Four Horseman got a massive pop at their HOF induction; DX got a massive pop at their reunion. Old icons are met with great adulation when they return. Evolution is even more mediocre than it was; a reminder of the awful television Raw was in 2003.


----------



## Mr. Yes

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> People talk about AE fanboys being nostalgic romantics, but RA era fanboys are just as bad with their ability to paint even the most mediocre aspects of that era in a favorable light. Look at all the laughable Evolution love. It fills me with joy to look at their utter disbelief that nobody gives a crap about Evolution two weeks in. Their rose encrusted bubble is breaking as they see that this stable that they think is legendary is met with apathy. They will, as typical of nostalgic fans, blame the crowds and the audience for this. Yet, Four Horseman got a massive pop at their HOF induction; DX got a massive pop at their reunion. Old icons are met with great adulation when they return. Evolution is even more mediocre than it was; a reminder of the awful television Raw was in 2003.


*Bryan gets big pop*

"Well this is just a smarky crowd. They'll react to anything."

*Evolution comes out to silence*

"It's just a normal Raw crowd with a bunch of dumb kids."

MAKE UP YO MINDS!


----------



## Ace

Yes chant's are worse than what chants now. This is just getting embarrassing now...

I don't even hate Bryan, but c'mon, what an awful gimmick...


----------



## CupofCoffee

Punk Fan said:


> Yes chant's are worse than what chants now. This is just getting embarrassing now...


Sure, man. They are clearly worse, even if they generally aren't used by the fans to derail promos and segments (u̶n̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶"̶C̶M̶ ̶P̶u̶n̶k̶"̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶n̶t̶s̶.̶.̶.) and are only meant to express the crowd support for DB - which is kinda what crowd chants are for. fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> People talk about AE fanboys being nostalgic romantics, but RA era fanboys are just as bad with their ability to paint even the most mediocre aspects of that era in a favorable light. Look at all the laughable Evolution love. It fills me with joy to look at their utter disbelief that nobody gives a crap about Evolution two weeks in. Their rose encrusted bubble is breaking as they see that this stable that they think is legendary is met with apathy. They will, as typical of nostalgic fans, blame the crowds and the audience for this. Yet, Four Horseman got a massive pop at their HOF induction; DX got a massive pop at their reunion. Old icons are met with great adulation when they return. Evolution is even more mediocre than it was; a reminder of the awful television Raw was in 2003.


i always saw evolution as a poor attempt at recreating the 4 horseman with a unique spin. i don't think it was a success ether, the ratings began to sink when HHH ran rough shot on RAW in 2003/2004. orton's intercontinental title reign was by far the highlight of that group for me, but they had to ruin it by giving him a premature babyface run. how on earth do people expect a big pop for evolution when all three guys have been on tv for months, and they are beating on a fan favorite group in the shield? batista could save a nursery home on fire and he still wouldn't get cheered at this point.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Punk Fan said:


> Yes chant's are worse than what chants now. This is just getting embarrassing now...
> 
> I don't even hate Bryan, but c'mon, what an awful gimmick...


Eh, I would prefer "Daniel Bryan" chants instead of the "Yes" shit but what are you gonna do? A babyface champion that the crowd actually supports!? That should be a good thing people, sheesh.

With Bryan as champion, you actually have the chance for heels to gain heat - which is hard to come by in 2014 when many fans will cheer heels over faces because the majority of faces are forced.


----------



## Ace

CupofCoffee said:


> Sure, man. They are clearly worse, even if they generally aren't used by the fans to derail promos and segments (u̶n̶l̶i̶k̶e̶ ̶t̶h̶o̶s̶e̶ ̶"̶C̶M̶ ̶P̶u̶n̶k̶"̶ ̶c̶h̶a̶n̶t̶s̶.̶.̶.) and are only meant to express the crowd support for DB - which is kinda what crowd chants are for. fpalm


 Yes those are pathetic too, it takes away from the guys who are actually in the ring. Very embarrassing indeed.


----------



## Ace

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Eh, I would prefer "Daniel Bryan" chants instead of the "Yes" shit but what are you gonna do? A babyface champion that the crowd actually supports!? That should be a good thing people, sheesh.
> 
> With Bryan as champion, you actually have the chance for heels to gain heat - which is hard to come by in 2014 when many fans will cheer heels over faces because the majority of faces are forced.


I don't mind Bryan, but it's hard to like him with his childish gimmick. He really needs trim his hair and beard.


----------



## Ace

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Eh, I would prefer "Daniel Bryan" chants instead of the "Yes" shit but what are you gonna do? A babyface champion that the crowd actually supports!? That should be a good thing people, sheesh.
> 
> With Bryan as champion, you actually have the chance for heels to gain heat - which is hard to come by in 2014 when many fans will cheer heels over faces because the majority of faces are forced.


 A guy that's over with a jobber gimmick? Sheesh...


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> I don't mind Bryan, but it's hard to like him with his childish gimmick. He really needs trim his hair and beard.





Punk Fan said:


> A guy that's over with a jobber gimmick? Sheesh...


Edit: I came off a little negative, so I decided to re-edit my comment.
Some people may not like his gimmick. Not everything is going to appeal to everyone. However, it caused him to appeal more with the fans and put him in the spot he is now.


----------



## #Mark

I really can't take Bryan criticism from someone with the username 'Punk Fan' seriously.


----------



## ecabney

Punk stans still mad about about D-Bry being a bigger star than their straight edge savior


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan

Punk Fan said:


> Yes chant's are worse than what chants now. This is just getting embarrassing now...
> 
> I don't even hate Bryan, but c'mon, what an awful gimmick...


Sounds like someone is still butthurt since CM Punk is gone, and decides to be a negative and miserable turd as a result.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Punk Fan said:


> A guy that's over with a jobber gimmick? Sheesh...


----------



## THANOS

Punk Fan said:


> A guy that's over with a jobber gimmick? Sheesh...


It really is something isn't it, he didn't have to shoot at all and still became more popular and a bigger draw than Punk. I guess PROMOZ and MIC SKILLZ aren't the be all and end all after all :.


----------



## chemical

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> People talk about AE fanboys being nostalgic romantics, but RA era fanboys are just as bad with their ability to paint even the most mediocre aspects of that era in a favorable light. Look at all the laughable Evolution love. It fills me with joy to look at their utter disbelief that nobody gives a crap about Evolution two weeks in. Their rose encrusted bubble is breaking as they see that this stable that they think is legendary is met with apathy. They will, as typical of nostalgic fans, blame the crowds and the audience for this. Yet, Four Horseman got a massive pop at their HOF induction; DX got a massive pop at their reunion. Old icons are met with great adulation when they return. Evolution is even more mediocre than it was; a reminder of the awful television Raw was in 2003.


When nWo came back, they didn't get he biggest cheer because how can you expect fans to be excited for a stable that did nothing but torment faces their entire career? They were not energetic and pandering like DX was. It's more so that these are nostalgic villains. That and Batista and Orton are so badly hated that the impact is still great and the true test is how much we want to see our heroes (The Shield) triumph (also the most dominant heel stable of 10 years ago vs. the most dominant heel stable of today (even though they're not really heel anymore)).


----------



## Ace

Punks gone. Who cares. The show goes on.

It doesn't change anything I've said.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Punk Fan said:


> Punks gone. Who cares. The show goes on.
> 
> It doesn't change anything I've said.


It's good to see you realize you have been wrong, regardless of Punk's absence.


----------



## AnthonyMichaelHall

I'm also a Punk fan whos butthurt about boring, childish Daniel Bryan getting his WM ME moment whilst Phil can only watch from home, autoerotic asphyxiating himself with a Blackhawks jersey


----------



## JamesK

People are still butthurt from Bryan's rise to the top??


----------



## BruceLeGorille

I hope he doesn't get a midcard reign


----------



## Ace

Instead of offering a rebuttal you take a shot at Punk. Maybe I've hit a nerve? :trips

FYI, I'm also the guy who wanted Lesnar to destroy Punk at SS. What Punk is doing now, or did in the past is irrelevant because it has nothing to do with Bryan and his jobber gimmick.


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> Instead of offering a rebuttal you take a shot at Punk. Maybe I've hit a nerve? :trips
> 
> FYI, I'm also the guy who wanted Lesnar to destroy Punk at SS. What Punk is doing now, or did in the past is irrelevant because it has nothing to do with Bryan and his *jobber gimmick**.


*In your opinion...while we think otherwise. This is pointless anyway because its subjective.


----------



## Ace

Vyer said:


> *In your opinion...while we think otherwise. This is pointless anyway because its subjective.


 No it isn't. It's a jobber gimmick and you know it, the only reason you're behind it is because your favorite is portraying it.


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> No it isn't. It's a jobber gimmick and you know it, the only reason you're behind it is because your favorite is portraying it.


It's subjective...you think one way while we think another. It's really as simple as that.


----------



## Ace

Vyer said:


> It's subjective...you think one way while we think another. It's really as simple as that.


 You'd shit over anyone who ever tried what Bryan does. The WWE tried to bury him with it, instead they were forced to make him WWEWHC, if they want him to be taken seriously he needs to change gimmicks fast or people will eventually tire and turn on him. That's just the nature of the beast.


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> You'd shit over anyone who ever tried what Bryan does. The WWE tried to bury him with it, instead they were forced to make him WWEHC, if they want him to be taken seriously he needs to change gimmicks fast or people will eventually tire and turn on him.


Now you're trying to tell me what I would and would not do. You don't even know how I'd behave or my reaction will be so I don't know why even said that. People are taking him seriously. You may not like and that's fine. People have different taste. However, Bryan is popular as of now.


----------



## Ace

Vyer said:


> Now you're trying to tell me what I would and would not do. You don't even know how I'd behave or my reaction will be so I don't know why even said that. People are taking him seriously. You may not like and that's fine. People have different taste. However, Bryan is popular as of now.


 I've seen this so many times, you're enjoying everything he's doing now atm but a few months down the line if he's doing the same thing I assure you that you won't be enjoying it as much. I was the same with Cena till I got bored of the same repetitive promos and matches over and over and eventually turned on him. Punks face run as champion also bored the hell out of me, you need to remain fresh and change things up to stay relevant and interesting.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Salty Punk marks


----------



## Ace

Bryan marks struggling to mount arguments and are now resulting to gifs :hhh2


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> I've seen this so many times, you're enjoying everything he's doing now atm but a few months down the line if he's doing the same thing I assure you that you won't be enjoying it as much. I was the same with Cena till I got bored of the repetitive promos and matches over and over and eventually turned on him. Punks face run as champion also bored the hell out of me, you need to remain fresh and change things up to stay relevant and interesting.


Yes, I agree things may need to be tweaked down the line to remain fresh, but it's not needed right now.
Cena's character is vital to WWE so I understand why they are extremely hesitant.
In Punk's case, it seems his booking was questionable in some cases from what others felt, not necessarily his character.


----------



## Ace

Vyer said:


> Yes, I agree things may need to be tweaked down the line to remain fresh, *but it's not needed right now.*
> Cena's character is vital to WWE so I understand why they are extremely hesitant.
> In Punk's case, it seems his booking was questionable in some cases from what others felt, not necessarily his character.


 It is when the face of your company finishes the show jumping up and down chanting yes. That might have been fine when Bryan was chasing the title but now that he's champion he needs to be more serious, i.e. tone down on the yes chants and cut serious promos without breaking/leading yes chants. What I see in Bryan atm is just another mini version of Cena.


----------



## Vyer

Punk Fan said:


> It is when the face of your company finishes the show jumping up and down chanting yes. That might have been fine when Bryan was chasing the title but now that he's champion he needs to be more serious, i.e. tone down on the yes chants and cut serious promos without breaking/leading yes chants. What I see in Bryan atm is just another mini version of Cena.


:draper2 Well if that's how you feel...


----------



## Blommen

Punk Fan said:


> It is when the face of your company finishes the show jumping up and down chanting yes. That might have been fine when Bryan was chasing the title but now that he's champion he needs to be more serious, i.e. tone down on the yes chants and cut serious promos without breaking/leading yes chants. What I see in Bryan atm is just another mini version of Cena.


again, that is your opinion and not necessarily one other people share with you. The reason people turned on Cena wasn't because of his gimmick, it was because it was forced down the fans throats even though they never asked for it. The fans chose Bryan, despite of WWE repeatedly trying to keep him out of the main event, therefore they aren't liable to turn on him in the same way they did Cena. you may not like it, but that doesn't mean it makes it objectively wrong.


----------



## Ace

Blommen said:


> again, that is your opinion and not necessarily one other people share with you. The reason people turned on Cena wasn't because of his gimmick, it was because it was forced down the fans throats even though they never asked for it. The fans chose Bryan, despite of WWE repeatedly trying to keep him out of the main event, therefore they aren't liable to turn on him in the same way they did Cena. you may not like it, but that doesn't mean it makes it objectively wrong.


 The fans may have chose him but there's still an image that needs to be maintained, a grown man jumping around chanting like a child is not really top draw material now is it?


----------



## Ace

The bit that really does my head in is when fans actually try to defend it. Cena does some corny things and rightly gets ripped a new one, but when Bryan or another IWC darling does something bad no one can criticize's them and when someone does stand up to crises the IWC darling a dozen others stand up and defend that internet darling. It's about time fan's grew up and started calling things down the middle rather than letting favoritism dictate opinion.


----------



## CupofCoffee

Punk Fan said:


> The fans may have chose him but there's still an image that needs to be maintained, a grown man doing what Bryan does is not really top draw material now is it?


If someone's consistently popular, brings in the ratings and sells merchandise - which Bryan does -, then WWE will get behind it, plain and simple. That's the only constant in wrestling history, not some nebulous top dog image that allegedly needs to be maintained. 

A guy like Austin didn't really fit the traditional image of what a top guy was supposed to look and act like - just look at the vast difference between him and, say, Hulk Hogan. And yet, the fans chose him, WWE complied, and everybody made tons of money.

Wrestling constantly evolves.


----------



## DanM3

Punk Fan said:


> The fans may have chose him but there's still an image that needs to be maintained, a grown man jumping around chanting like a child is not really top draw material now is it?


Yes but that man jumping around chanting like a child is getting entire areanas to chant and jump like a child with him, that's drawing material. Anyway the wwe has no one that can truely draw at the minute so doesn't really matter


----------



## Ace

DanM3 said:


> Yes but that man jumping around chanting like a child is getting entire areanas to chant and jump like a child with him, that's drawing material. Anyway the wwe has no one that can truely draw at the minute so doesn't really matter


 Yes I agree, but now that Bryan is over I'd rather see him do something more mature rather than be a Cena jr.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> Bryan marks struggling to mount arguments and are now resulting to gifs :hhh2


So your argument is that he has a jobber gimmick... 

So in your logic someone like Dusty Rhodes had a jobber gimmick right??

Define your Main eventer gimmick please. I really want your insightful opinion about that..


----------



## Blommen

Punk Fan said:


> The fans may have chose him but there's still an image that needs to be maintained, a grown man jumping around chanting like a child is not really top draw material now is it?


according to the ratings, apparently it is. People have followed Bryan for 3 years of character development and seen the layers get added progressively to his character and they are now so emotionally invested in it that he doesn't need to be more downtoned and serious. People are buying it and therefore they keep watching.


----------



## Ace

CupofCoffee said:


> *If someone's consistently popular, brings in the ratings and sells merchandise - which Bryan does -, then WWE will get behind it, plain and simple.* That's the only constant in wrestling history, not some nebulous top dog image that allegedly needs to be maintained.
> 
> A guy like Austin didn't really fit the traditional image of what a top guy was supposed to look and act like - just look at the vast difference between him and, say, Hulk Hogan. And yet, the fans chose him, WWE complied, and everybody made tons of money.
> 
> Wrestling constantly evolves.


 Cena does the same thing and more, yet no one wants him near the top...


----------



## Blommen

Punk Fan said:


> Cena does the same thing and more, yet no one wants him near the top...


difference being, the people never asked for Cena, they asked for Bryan. there's also something to be said about the amount of time either have spent on top.


----------



## Ace

Blommen said:


> difference being, the people never asked for Cena, they asked for Bryan. there's also something to be said about the amount of time either have spent on top.


 'They' are nothing more than a vocal minority, Cena despite the hate he gets here is still the biggest full time draw in the WWE by a big distance. And yes people asked for Cena, RA Cena was well over with fans.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> 'They' are nothing more than a vocal minority.


Vocal minority??

And you want from the other posters to try and discuss with you??

:ti :ti :ti


----------



## Ace

JamesK said:


> Vocal minority??
> 
> And you want from the other posters to try and discuss with you??
> 
> :ti :ti :ti


 Vocal minority or a cheap majority.



> According to this week's edition of Wrestling Observer Radio, Dave Meltzer noted that John Cena merchandise sold over 5 times more in the past month than the #2 selling merchandise mover in WWE.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> Vocal minority or a cheap majority.


So your *HUGE *argument is that a person that has main evented for 10 years sells more T-shirts than the person that has main evented for 9 months and the company got behind him from EC till now???

No shit Sherlock....(BTW the ratings are showing other things  )


----------



## CupofCoffee

Punk Fan said:


> Cena does the same thing and more, yet no one wants him near the top...


First of all, the fact that he still has a lot of fans, draws ratings and sells merchandise should actually tell you that there *are* people who want him "near the top". Logic 101.

Secondly, my post referred to your earlier statement that there was some image that needed to maintained, and I argued that WWE couldn't care less about an established top guy image if deviating from it proves successful. Thus, the part of my post that you quoted has no bearing at all on the creative evaluation of Bryan's (or Cena's, for that matter) character in itself.

Finally, the much criticized staleness of Cena's gimmick results from several years of overexposure. Even if one would concede that Bryan and Cena portray the same character (and they do not - Bryan's gimmick appeals to a greater extent to the common man and anti-establishment attitudes than Cena's), your point isn't exactly supported by the fact that Bryan has been champion for just a few weeks. If Bryan does the same thing in 10 years, we can talk; until then, you've got no argument.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Lol @ this butthurt Punk bandwagoner :ti


----------



## Ace

JamesK said:


> *So your HUGE argument is that a person that has main evented for 10 years sells more T-shirts than the person that has main evented for 9 months and the company got behind him from EC till now???*
> 
> No shit Sherlock....(BTW the ratings are showing other things  )


 Even Punk at his peak took the number 1 spot from Cena for a while (not trying to brag/w.e. just stating something relvant so don't turn this into another Punk v Bryan argument)... So I don't buy that bogus. 5x is a massive difference, considering the positioning of both of them.


----------



## Born of Osiris

He does have a point though. Cena was super over before he got his superman push. Not as over as Bryan of course but still really over.


Cena is the only main event face to have the fans really turn on him. Hogan didn't start getting boos until later in his career, Stone Cold and the Rock didn't, Rey, Batista before he turned heel, Punk, etc. 

People always say whenever someone gets a face push that the people will get tired of him but that's rarely ever true.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> He does have a point though. Cena was super over before he got his superman push. Not as over as Bryan of course but still really over.
> 
> 
> Cena is the only main event face to have the fans really turn on him. Hogan didn't start getting boos until later in his career, Stone Cold and the Rock didn't, Rey, Batista before he turned heel, Punk, etc.
> 
> People always say whenever someone gets a face push that the people will get tired of him but that's rarely ever true.


 Now imagine if Cena had Bryan's gimmick, they would have turned on him quicker.

I like Wade Barrett, but do I think he should be in the mainevent with his current gimmick? No.

Swagger? Nope.
Cesaro? Nope.

Gimmick holds a lot of value in my books,


----------



## Born of Osiris

You also have to remember that when was Cena was gettin pushed the dude was literally steam rolling eveyone and being shoved down peoples throats like a porn stars cock. 

Bryan on the other hand is actually sharing his spot with The Shield currently and even lost to Bray Wyatt clean at the RR.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> You also have to remember that when was Cena was gettin pushed the dude was literally steam rolling eveyone and being shoved down peoples throats like a porn stars cock.
> 
> Bryan on the other hand is actually sharing his spot with The Shield currently and even lost to Bray Wyatt clean at the RR.


 You have a point, but I hate any case of superman booking i.e. WM - overcame the odds to beat HHH, Batista and Orton in one night. 

Had Cena done the same thing this forum would have blown up, I would have been fine had Bryan just fluked it or didn't do it as easily as he did but the way he did it left a sour taste in my mouth.

Maybe they're giving him the superman treatment to try get the fans to turn on him, who knows.

OT how I wish there was just a super heel who was just too good and didn't need to cheat to win


----------



## Born of Osiris

Punk Fan said:


> You have a point, but I hate any case of superman booking i.e. WM - overcame the odds to beat HHH, Batista and Orton in one night.
> 
> Had Cena done the same thing this forum would have blown up, I would have been fine had Bryan just fluked it or didn't do it as easily as he did but the way he did it left a sour taste in my mouth.
> 
> Maybe they're giving him the superman treatment to try get the fans to turn on him, who knows.
> 
> OT how I wish there was just a super heel who was just too good and didn't need to cheat to win


That was after 8 months of constantly being screwed over by the Authority and like I said before, even losing to Wyatt clean. 

Of course if Cena would have done it everyone would have blown up. He's been pushed for the past 10 years. If you're talking about when he was rising to the top then I wouldn't have had a problem with it. Especially if he was being held down by the company, Kayfabe or not for the past 8 months and even before that. 

Bryan right now is the complete opposite of superman booking. He'll probably end up losing the title to Lesnar or something.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> Even Punk at his peak took the number 1 spot from Cena for a while (not trying to brag/w.e. just stating something relvant so don't turn this into another Punk v Bryan argument)... So I don't buy that bogus. 5x is a massive difference, considering the positioning of both of them.


Punk at his peak had the WWE 100% behind him. The storyline created the biggest buzz that WWE had created in years(Don't forget Kimmel,ESPN and other mainsteam media). They gave him a badass shirt and they booked Punk as the ultimate rebel. So Punk passed Cena with 1 T-shirt that it was a must have T-shirt for everyone. 

Also you and many experts you forget to realise that with the amount of push that Cena has gotten(more years on the top than Austin and Rock) it's a natural thing to outdraw anyone. 

Also for the 5x i don't buy it.That amount of merch would fill every arena...But still you see more DB shirts and Punk shirts than Cena shirts.

Another thing about Bryan's merch is that the guy had only 2-3 decent designs that sold out like hot bread....Unless you think that you can be a #1 merch seller with this









and this









Last you don't want to understand that Bryan and Cena cater to different fanbases...
You can't sell stupid T-shirts to adults but you can sell anything to kids .


----------



## Ace

At the stage Punk was outselling Cena, he only really had that plain white BiTW shirt...

As for Bryans merch, what do you expect with his gimmick?... It's not a serious gimmick...


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> That was after 8 months of constantly being screwed over by the Authority and like I said before, even losing to Wyatt clean.
> 
> Of course if Cena would have done it everyone would have blown up. He's been pushed for the past 10 years. If you're talking about when he was rising to the top then I wouldn't have had a problem with it. Especially if he was being held down by the company, Kayfabe or not for the past 8 months and even before that.
> 
> Bryan right now is the complete opposite of superman booking. He'll probably end up losing the title to Lesnar or something.


 He's going to beat Kane at ER and the odds are he'll probably beat Lesnar too, the fan's have that much influence these days. Fan's have too much influence in these days imo just have a look at whats happening atm - Bryan, Cesaro, Paige, Barrett, Batista, Sheamus etc, favorites are being pushed. The whole face/heel dynamic has been broken, it's all about whether you're likable or not.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> At the stage Punk was outselling Cena, he only really had that plain white BiTW shirt...
> 
> As for Bryans merch, what do you expect with his gimmick?... It's not a serious gimmick...


And yet i am still waiting to define your serious gimmick...Because with your logic the 90% of babyfaces in the wrestling history had a jobber gimmick...

Also a that plain BiTW shirt is the best T-shirt that WWE has produced in years...Unless you think that plain doesn't equal money so in that case Stone Cold says hi...


----------



## Ace

JamesK said:


> And yet i am still waiting to define your serious gimmick...Because with your logic the 90% of babyfaces in the wrestling history had a jobber gimmick...
> 
> Also a that plain BiTW shirt is the best T-shirt that WWE has produced in years...


 That BiTW shirt was god awful.

Can't really define a mainevent gimmick but you can tell which is one and which isn't.


----------



## JamesK

Punk Fan said:


> That BiTW shirt was god awful.
> 
> Can't really define a mainevent gimmick but you can tell which is one and which isn't.


BiTW shirt was god awful???
:ti :ti :ti :ti

Go back to your cave little failed troll...

And unless you define your mainevent gimmick your argument is stupid and you will still be just a guy who want to be different from the majority just to be "cool"...


----------



## Ace

JamesK said:


> BiTW shirt was god awful???
> :ti :ti :ti :ti
> 
> Go back to your cave little failed troll...











Really?... It's as if a pre-schooler started randomly doodling on a white shirt.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Punk Fan said:


> He's going to beat Kane at ER and the odds are he'll probably beat Lesnar too, the fan's have that much influence these days. Fan's have too much influence in these days imo just have a look at whats happening atm - Bryan, Cesaro, Paige, Barrett, Batista, Sheamus etc, favorites are being pushed. The whole face/heel dynamic has been broken, it's all about whether you're likable or not.


Listening to the paying customers isn't a bad thing.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> Listening to the paying customers isn't a bad thing.


 It takes the unpredictability out of things, it's quite unfair to the others who haven't done anything wrong but aren't getting pushed because they aren't liked for certain other reasons :batista2

Beating Brock Lesnar will take the cake for me, I'm a big fan of Punk but even I hated how he was to look against Brock Lesnar. Brock should have destroyed Punk and if someone like Bryan actually does beat Brock Lesnar, it will not only destroy the monster rep Brock got from ending the streak it would probably kill of any serious interest in Brock.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Punk Fan said:


> It takes the unpredictability out of things, it's quite unfair to the others who haven't done anything wrong but aren't getting pushed because they aren't liked for certain reasons :batista2
> 
> Beating Brock Lesnar will take the cake for me, I'm a big fan of Punk but even I hated how he was to look against Brock Lesnar. Brock should have destroyed Punk.


Not really. Barrett is currently getting a pushed and he wasn't even wrestling for months on TV before it. And I hope you aren't saying Batista didn't get pushed. 

Ziggler is over and he's been jobbing for months now. WWE will push who they want to push. It's up to the fans to embrace it or reject it.

Bryan won't beat Lesnar. They're going to use him to make another star. Only 2 choices I would say right now are Cesaro or Reigns.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> Not really. Barrett is currently getting a pushed and he wasn't even wrestling for months on TV before it. And I hope you aren't saying Batista didn't get pushed.
> 
> Ziggler is over and he's been jobbing for months now. WWE will push who they want to push. It's up to the fans to embrace it or reject it.
> 
> Bryan won't beat Lesnar. They're going to use him to make another star. Only 2 choices I would say right now are Cesaro or Reigns.


 God I hope they don't waste it on Cesaro, I understand what people see in him in ring side of things but man, he won't last long in the mainevent. Reigns is the best bet, have him beat Brock then beat Cena at Mania as a sort of passing of the torch type of deal.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> Not really. Barrett is currently getting a pushed and he wasn't even wrestling for months on TV before it. And I hope you aren't saying Batista didn't get pushed.
> 
> Ziggler is over and he's been jobbing for months now. WWE will push who they want to push. It's up to the fans to embrace it or reject it.
> 
> Bryan won't beat Lesnar. They're going to use him to make another star. Only 2 choices I would say right now are Cesaro or Reigns.


 Did he not give up a title win at Mania to keep fans happy? He was also rumoured to feud Lesnar at SS, now that feud will likely be between Lesnar and Bryan, so yes he did lose his push per se.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Punk Fan said:


> God I hope they don't waste it on Cesaro, I understand what people see in him in ring side of things but man, he won't last long in the mainevent. Reigns is the best bet, have him beat Brock then beat Cena at Mania as a sort of passing of the torch type of deal.


Reigns hasn't even had a good singles match yet. He's far from ready for a singles push. 

All that was just rumors and speculation. Batista won the RR and main evented Mania. That's a huge push.


----------



## Joshi Judas

He's still in the hottest match for ER and am positive he will win the strap when his movie comes out.

And WWE were right on making Bryan win the WM main event since it told the best story. Fans would have crapped all over the main event otherwise. It's more to save face than out of selflessness.

Bryan vs Lesnar should happen sometime down the line but probably won't.


----------



## Ace

KuroNeko said:


> Reigns hasn't even had a good singles match yet. He's far from ready for a singles push.
> 
> All that was just rumors and speculation. Batista won the RR and main evented Mania. That's a huge push.


 Yep, he was supposed to win at Mania too but half way through they stopped pushing him and focused on pushing Bryan.


----------



## Ace

RAINNMAKAHH said:


> He's still in the hottest match for ER and am positive he will win the strap when his movie comes out.
> 
> And WWE were right on making Bryan win the WM main event since it told the best story. Fans would have crapped all over the main event otherwise. It's more to save face than out of selflessness.
> 
> Bryan vs Lesnar should happen sometime down the line but probably won't.


 It's either Bryan/Cesaro v Lesnar, I would love to see Lesnar v Orton.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Punk Fan said:


> God I hope they don't waste it on Cesaro, I understand what people see in him in ring side of things but man, he won't last long in the mainevent. Reigns is the best bet, have him beat Brock then beat Cena at Mania as a sort of passing of the torch type of deal.


I dunno what you see in Reigns that you don't in Cesaro. Reigns is awful on the mic and is not really that good in the ring either.

Cesaro is much better in ring worker than Reigns. Both of them are pretty damn bad on the mic tho, but at least Cesaro has Heyman.


----------



## xDD

Punk Fan said:


> As for Bryans merch, what do you expect with his gimmick?... It's not a serious gimmick...


This gimmick born when CM Punk insults Daniel Bryan calling him a goat face. It wasn't supposed to be a serious gimmick.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TWQVtxwJh8&feature=youtu.be&t=7m42s

When WWE made couple jokes like this and we get new Daniel Bryan gimmick:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qBnbgusXTYw
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tOWTpyJmeJI


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Unless WWE releases some actual merchandise numbers I can read, the 5 times number stands as apocryphal nonsense. A few months ago, it was reported that Bryan was fourth in merchandise. A week or two later a completely contradictory report had him number 2 at house shows and third at wwe.com. People choose to believe whatever they read without any supporting information to back it up. I have no doubt Cena is the top merch seller. I'm sure Bryan is number 2 just based on his push. Cena should be #1 based on the overwhelming number of his stuff WWE has available. I wish WWE made the t-shirt sales numbers available to see where the top wrestlers stand in relation to one another. A little point to Meltzer. I think he releases tidbits of numbers to drive traffic to his site. He needs to release more info or none at all. For instance, he mentioned what the top Raw segment is when everyone wants to see how the whole show did and which wrestlers are drawing viewers. It's like his merch numbers as well. He says one wrestler is far and away number one, yet fails to provide any context as to how the other wrestlers are performing. Meltzer must know that people want more info than he provides. I am a natural skeptic, I need to see some factual statistics before I will believe what a dirtsheet writer is selling.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Why is it at all surprising that merchandise sales constantly swing week to week? It's called change, people. You can't go back and claim so and so is a big time or small time merchandise person 8 months ago for a period of 2 weeks and assume that they are still at the same position now. Nevermind a month later. Unless that's your agenda to put over your person as some big draw because they sold a couple of shirts for 1 week and then dropped off the scale completely but you want to provide the illusion that your person is still a massive draw.

The best way to judge how a person does in merch is consistiency. Of at least 6 months straight. You can't be that mark who goes and says, "well my person was the top seller on this day because wweshop.com shows their item as a top seller (ignoring the fact that new merchandise will falsely be advertised at the top spots specifically to draw attention to them), therefore MY person is draw and sells merch" but a week later falls off completely because of other items coming out.

You can see how Cena is currently 5x the merch seller as #2 Daniel Bryan. You can also easily see how that can change a month from now in either direction depending on what merch comes out and to see if there is a legitimate hot item that lasts 4 months instead of 2 weeks for either guy or any other guy below those 2.


----------



## Blade Runner

ted dibiase jr. on bryan's success.



> "Did I see it coming? Kind of. I guess I wanted it to happen for him so bad. I'm so happy for that guy. If there's anybody in this business alive today that deserves what they're getting, it's him. He's just an impeccable, amazing talent. Bryan was actually the one, he was in Japan the first time I went, and really held my hand and showed me the ropes and then WWE turned him away twice after I had debuted and I think they fired him before that. And, it was like, how is guy dude never gonna get a shot? Then he comes and he just kept grinding, you know? He's the ultimate underdog. He's just the nicest guy. He's just a great guy. For somebody, like the success he has right now he deserves it more than anyone. Because he's extremely good.
> 
> "One of the matches I had, I think it was in Paris maybe. It was not televised, but I remember Christian got hurt and Arn Anderson asked me and Bryan to put in a little more time. And we did, like, 42 minutes one night. I just remember he just called everything. I just went ahead a listened to him and we had the most fun. It was one of those nights where the crowd was just reacting to everything. But he just knows. He knows how to tell a good story and he's just so humble about it. You know, he's very humble, which I have a lot of respect for. So happy for him. I can't stand his beard, he is one ugly dude. But, man he's a good guy. Good friend."


aside from calling him "one ugly dude", that was tremendous praise for bryan.


----------



## rockdig1228

I wouldn't consider Bryan an ugly dude - the beard doesn't do him any favors in the looks department, but people seem to forget what he looked like when he kept it under control.


----------



## Vyer

Aman said:


> It takes the unpredictability out of things, it's quite unfair to the others who haven't done anything wrong *but aren't getting pushed because they aren't liked for certain other reasons *:batista2
> 
> Beating Brock Lesnar will take the cake for me, I'm a big fan of Punk but even I hated how he was to look against Brock Lesnar. Brock should have destroyed Punk and if someone like Bryan actually does beat Brock Lesnar, it will not only destroy the monster rep Brock got from ending the streak it would probably kill of any serious interest in Brock.


Uh...Batista came back from years away from WWE and took the spot from Bryan, who fans wanted to see and awho was there. It was more WWE's fault then anything. Also, unpredictable or not. It is good to listen to your paying customers, it's good for business.


----------



## krai999

Vyer said:


> Uh...Batista came back from years away from WWE and took the spot from Bryan, who fans wanted to see and awho was there. It was more WWE's fault then anything. Also, unpredictable or not, it is good to listen to your paying customers, it's good for business.


all of these situations could've been avoided in general if there was direction competition for the wwe to get their head out of their own asses and put on a great product that we know they can do. We see it at every raw after mania


----------



## Lariatoh!

I hope that the beat down of Bryan on Raw will be the last one, for a very long time or until Lesnar comes along. I'm getting a bit tired of Bryan getting beaten to a pulp every week. 

I know it makes sense for a small guy to be beaten up when he's not in a match, but it's starting to get OTT redundant in the storytelling department.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Lariatoh! said:


> I hope that the beat down of Bryan on Raw will be the last one, for a very long time or until Lesnar comes along. I'm getting a bit tired of Bryan getting beaten to a pulp every week.
> 
> I know it makes sense for a small guy to be beaten up when he's not in a match, but it's starting to get OTT redundant in the storytelling department.


Same. I'm hoping that was out of necessity more than a conscious decision to always leave him laying. Now, I also think they would have done something similar anyway because they needed to make Kane look like a threat, but there you go.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Yeah, the Bryan is injured thing must stop. I want to see him defend the title without being taped up because it diminishes the match if he is constantly selling being almost unable to continue. I want him at full strength putting on the best matches on the card.


----------



## Starbuck

They hardly had a choice this week. The guy was on the verge of tears. That entire segment was designed to protect Bryan from breaking down and massive kudos to WWE for doing that. Kane did all the work, Steph did all the talking and Brie was there for emotional support. It wouldn't have been fair to expect him to do anything else after receiving news like that. Also massive kudos to him for even showing up in the first place.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> They hardly had a choice this week. The guy was on the verge of tears. That entire segment was designed to protect Bryan from breaking down and massive kudos to WWE for doing that. Kane did all the work, Steph did all the talking and Brie was there for emotional support. It wouldn't have been fair to expect him to do anything else after receiving news like that. Also massive kudos to him for even showing up in the first place.


Totally, the only storyline Bryan was mentally able to sell at that point was a beatdown. There's no way in hell he could take to the mic or react to the fans or anything with what he was going through. He would totally explode into tears if he had to do any thinking.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I wonder who he'll face after Kane since Batista is supposedly taking time off after ER. I don't think they'd do Orton again and a rematch with Hunter won't happen because he won't lose again before he faces Reigns. 

So I'm going to say either Cena or heel Sheamus. 

Really thinking Sheamus.


----------



## Lariatoh!

THANOS said:


> Totally, the only storyline Bryan was mentally able to sell at that point was a beatdown. There's no way in hell he could take to the mic or react to the fans or anything with what he was going through. He would totally explode into tears if he had to do any thinking.


Yes true, but the beatdown was always meant to happen, it was scheduled to go on last, but they moved it to the start of the show. He was always getting beaten up.

Edit: hopefully a heel Sheamus will be next. The poor thing about Punk's reign was he kept getting fed guys like Ziggler (no disrespect to Ziggler) who everyone knew had no chance and had no build. Even Jericho was damaged/part time and everyone knew Punk was never in heaped art against the low tier competition.

I want Bryan going against the top guys all the time.


----------



## Sweettre15

Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter

- We noted yesterday that John Cena has been selling 5 times the merchandise of the #2 seller in WWE lately. [ 
*With CM Punk gone, that #2 seller is Daniel Bryan.*

Man, I'm happy for Daniel Bryan's Merch sales constantly being on the uprise but DAMN, Cena's Merch is unstoppable due to his fans always buying a Cena set and not just a shirt, a hoodie, and foam hands like for Bryan. He's got a long way to go before he gets up there with Cena.

Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tar-out-with-hand-injury/#cDHrGTtrokWEC7v8.99


----------



## amhlilhaus

Sweettre15 said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - We noted yesterday that John Cena has been selling 5 times the merchandise of the #2 seller in WWE lately. [
> *With CM Punk gone, that #2 seller is Daniel Bryan.*
> 
> Man, I'm happy for Daniel Bryan's Merch sales constantly being on the uprise but DAMN, Cena's Merch is unstoppable due to his fans always buying a Cena set and not just a shirt, a hoodie, and foam hands like for Bryan. He's got a long way to go before he gets up there with Cena.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tar-out-with-hand-injury/#cDHrGTtrokWEC7v8.99


and they come out with new stuff every couple of months.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Does anyone know when WWE will return to Washington State? I want to see the reception Bryan gets as Champion...


----------



## Mr. Yes

StraightYesSociety said:


> Does anyone know when WWE will return to Washington State? I want to see the reception Bryan gets as Champion...


No return date.


----------



## Yes Era

Sweettre15 said:


> Source: Wrestling Observer Newsletter
> 
> - We noted yesterday that John Cena has been selling 5 times the merchandise of the #2 seller in WWE lately. [
> *With CM Punk gone, that #2 seller is Daniel Bryan.*
> 
> Man, I'm happy for Daniel Bryan's Merch sales constantly being on the uprise but DAMN, Cena's Merch is unstoppable due to his fans always buying a Cena set and not just a shirt, a hoodie, and foam hands like for Bryan. He's got a long way to go before he gets up there with Cena.
> 
> Read more at http://www.wrestlinginc.com/wi/news...tar-out-with-hand-injury/#cDHrGTtrokWEC7v8.99


Cute stat but who has been drawing the PPVS all year though? Bryan. Who turns dead crowds into crowds on the Attitude Era level? Bryan. Who is getting the highest ratings all year? Bryan. You don't see any news report on that, do you? Bryan is more Mainstream than Cena in 2014 and and there is no spinning around it. Bryan maineventing Mania got a million domestic sales. Where does the spinning for Cena end?

When they turned Bryan into a Wyatt, it was like the crowd didn't even want to be apart of the show. No stat on that though.


----------



## Sweettre15

Yes Era said:


> Cute stat but who has been drawing the PPVS all year though? Bryan. Who turns dead crowds into crowds on the Attitude Era level? Bryan. Who is getting the highest ratings all year? Bryan. You don't see any news report on that, do you? Bryan is more Mainstream than Cena in 2014 and and there is no spinning around it. Bryan maineventing Mania got a million domestic sales. Where does the spinning for Cena end?
> 
> When they turned Bryan into a Wyatt, it was like the crowd didn't even want to be apart of the show. No stat on that though.


Yeah, Bryan is proving to be one of their biggest draws but I'd love for him to eclipse Cena in ALL aspects because then we could get heel Cena vs Bryan at Mania in the future because that could possibly have a lot of buzz. Nonetheless I like that WWE is embrace the future and I really hope Bryan stays a main eventer and on top of WWE.


----------



## #Mark

Just heard a very loud YES chant during the Grizzlies/Thunder game.


----------



## amhlilhaus

the yes chant is becoming part of the sporting lexicon, the question is will it continue to be credited to bryan, and if it is, what will that do for him and wwe


----------



## Captain IWC

#Mark said:


> Just heard a very loud YES chant during the Grizzlies/Thunder game.


I wasn't looking at the T.V. when they were doing the yes chants I thought it was a commercial or something but when I looked and it was during the game I was like.


----------



## RyanRAW

Sad news everybody.

The young boy fans have dubbed "Daniel Bryan's biggest fan" Connor has passed away. 

Connor suffered from a rare form of brain cancer. We have probably all seen the touching video of him meeting Daniel Bryan and Kane. Connor inspired many with his battle, and won our hearts. He was at WM30 when he saw his hero fulfill his childhood dream. 

May he rest in peace, and his courage continue inspire many.


----------



## Srdjan99

That news about Connor really made me really sad, it's really unfair how those great kids are being taken away and the bullies are alive and well. He was like 7-8 years old, right?


----------



## NastyYaffa

Damn that sucks.. I am glad he got to witness Bryan winning the world championship at WM live tho. 

R.I.P. Stone crusher!


----------



## StylinProfilin

Jr posted about people jumping off the D. Bryan bandwagon? What is he talking about? I didn't know people were jumping off. I haven't seen anything negative about him on the net.


----------



## Mr. Yes

JR reads too much into what a few people on Twitter say by people who were never Bryan fans.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

RIP, Kids shouldn't die.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

That's heartbreaking news. I was so excited to see him ringside at Mania. The news just keeps getting worse. Rest in Peace, Stonecrusher.


----------



## Certified G

Concerning the report that John Cena sells 5 times more merch than Daniel Bryan, this is what was said in the Observer newsletter:



> There are huge problems with turning Cena, particularly now, which is why it hasn’t been done. A few years back, I heard Vince did not reject the idea out of hand, which he did for a long time, but still would never go with it. Besides the charity work he does, you would risk alienating some of the kids audience and risk a lot of merchandise sales. In this day and age, he could be the public face of the company as a heel to a degree, but then he’d have to be a face to everyone in public while a heel on TV. There is the argument other business would go up if he was a heel, and we’ll never know if that’s true or not unless it’s tried. But with Punk gone, the company relies on Cena for merchandise now more than ever before. I was told that as of late, Cena was selling five times the merchandise of the No. 2 guy (Bryan), and they need two top faces who can draw for the two house show tours.


So it's what he was told by a source. Doesn't neccesarilly mean it's true, then again, Daniel Bryan has some absolutely terrible merch.


----------



## Osize10

Stonecrusher passed away? argh....may he rest well. Enough is enough now


----------



## Omega_VIK

RIP. It's always depressing to hear someone so young to have passed away.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Sad news, I noticed he was at WrestleMania and he got to see his hero win the big one. The feels.


----------



## Tony

:jose RIP Stonecrusher. He got to see his hero win the big one at the biggest stage of them all. Not a lot of kids could say that.


----------



## Yes Era

RIP to that courageous kid. Hate it had to end this way.


----------



## #Mark

RIP StoneCrusher. Really sucks to see a kid die so young. He was an inspiration to all. I'm just glad to see he got to have a Wrestlemania moment and kudos to the WWE for being so gracious to him and his family.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Where the hell is Nancy Grace? Cover Stonecrusher, why don't ya?

Oh wait, because you'll say he died from *steroids.*


----------



## THANOS

RIP Stonecrusher, such an amazing kid. He recognized talent younger than any other kid. He loved Bryan when he was a heel and chose him over Cena. Like everyone else, I'm so happy he got to see his hero at Mania, and hopefully he passed feeling happy with his life! He'll see Bryan again one day!


----------



## Young Constanza

RIP Stonecrusher


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

How would Brian Danielson deal with someone no selling his leg lock? With a receipt of ridiculously strong elbows/forearms!!!

OUCH!! 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSDcQ6WGyGw


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Rest in peace stone crusher, you were courageous and brave; and it was truly an inspiration to see you were at Wrestlemania. God bless your soul and your family during this difficult time.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> How would Brian Danielson deal with someone no selling his leg lock? With a receipt of ridiculously strong elbows/forearms!!!
> 
> OUCH!!
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSDcQ6WGyGw


The full match, which is pretty good.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Wow thanks mate! Have some rep.

Do you think Bryan was bigger then than he is now? I do, but I wonder why since he's in the WWE now; wouldn't it make more sense for him to have the bigger physique in the WWE?


----------



## actetsou

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Wow thanks mate! Have some rep.
> 
> Do you think Bryan was bigger then than he is now? I do, but I wonder why since he's in the WWE now; wouldn't it make more sense for him to have the bigger physique in the WWE?


Maybe he is a little, this was just before he left for wwe so perhaps he had been bulking up to impress them. Also I know he has had a lot of problems with his diet, developing a soy intolerance etc so that could be a factor why he is a bit smaller now. Have to remember he is in the land of the giants now though, so he is going to look smaller when he's around the likes of Cena etc


----------



## Born of Osiris

RIP. Can only imagine how he felt seeing Bryan win at WM in person


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Good points there mate, thanks for replying . I think a slightly bigger physique built over time, combined with more aggression and attitude (like in the video) could keep Bryan fresh in the WWE for a long time, and it would stop creative writing him in as the underdog.

One day (a while away, post yes movement), I'd love to see Bryan really SNAP big-time (kayfabe), and stop smiling, stop yes'ing, stop some of the more hokey stuff he does and just be super aggressive, dangerous and unpredictable. 

Like that small dude you might know in the area you live in, who knocks guys out even though he's small; so he has a reputation and people are scared of him despite his size. We have a guy like that round here where I live; he's small but vicious, he's totally nuts. lol 

For Bryan to just attack every heel on the roster. With or without a reason, with or without a weapon; in the ring or backstage, any time, any place. A rouge'ish anti-hero, baby-face bad-ass (like Austin). I say this because I think he's just reaching a point now where he's getting something Austin had, something which not many guys have; something rare, (bear with me here). 

This 'something' I'm talking about is that he's over enough now that I think he could destroy anyone on the entire roster; heel or face, in the most bad-ass heel'ish way possible and still get a rapturous white-hot baby-face applause for it from the fans, like Austin did.

Just my opinion.


----------



## Jammy

RIP stone crusher. He was a huge fan of Bryan when he was still a comedy tag team guy. I really hope he didn't watch RAW, and have his final memory of his hero being beat down by his 'best friend'.


----------



## amhlilhaus

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Good points there mate, thanks for replying . I think a slightly bigger physique built over time, combined with more aggression and attitude (like in the video) could keep Bryan fresh in the WWE for a long time, and it would stop creative writing him in as the underdog.
> 
> One day (a while away, post yes movement), I'd love to see Bryan really SNAP big-time (kayfabe), and stop smiling, stop yes'ing, stop some of the more hokey stuff he does and just be super aggressive, dangerous and unpredictable.
> 
> Like that small dude you might know in the area you live in, who knocks guys out even though he's small; so he has a reputation and people are scared of him despite his size. We have a guy like that round here where I live; he's small but vicious, he's totally nuts. lol
> 
> For Bryan to just attack every heel on the roster. With or without a reason, with or without a weapon; in the ring or backstage, any time, any place. A rouge'ish anti-hero, baby-face bad-ass (like Austin). I say this because I think he's just reaching a point now where he's getting something Austin had, something which not many guys have; something rare, (bear with me here).
> 
> This 'something' I'm talking about is that he's over enough now that I think he could destroy anyone on the entire roster; heel or face, in the most bad-ass heel'ish way possible and still get a rapturous white-hot baby-face applause for it from the fans, like Austin did.
> 
> Just my opinion.


sadly I think wwe only sees him as an underdog type, which means we'll get the same formula of bryan beatdowns followed by wins in the matches themselves.

he said he knows he has to change it up but will wwe let him?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

amhlilhaus said:


> sadly I think wwe only sees him as an underdog type, which means we'll get the same formula of bryan beatdowns followed by wins in the matches themselves.
> 
> he said he knows he has to change it up but will wwe let him?


I certainly hope so when the time is right mate. I don't think it's time for a big character change yet. He's gone from red to white hot recently and still has a long time yet before he even begins to go stale.

I just hope when he does eventually go stale WWE will pull the trigger on a new, more aggressive, bad-ass Daniel Bryan.

After the roller-coaster month he's had imagine the pop he'll get when he returns! I'm hoping for a pop in the top 5 loudest and longest Daniel Bryan pops we've ever seen/heard. He needs his fans now as much as we want to see him. 

I think the bond he forged with us fans the last time he was on Raw is the same bond Austin forged with his millions of fans as he bled in the sharpshooter. A troubled Brian Danielson the *real person* walked to the ring to see us and feel our energy and love, when he needed it in his darkest hour, and we were there for him; almost like therapy. Despite his troubles he had the respect for us to come out and perform which I find incredible considering the day he'd had. Then work-mode kicked in and Daniel Bryan the fictional character got beat up by Kane. 

However, I think a deep emotional connection that very, very, very few wrestlers ever get the chance to make with their fans was cemented that night. People don't realize that this happened last time he was on Raw, but it did. It was a subtle landmark moment in his career but an important one nonetheless; it's just such a tragedy that this 'bond' was cemented under the terrible circumstances it was.

Keep ya head up Bryan, we'll see you soon.


----------



## Onehitwonder

I think the problem with Daniel Bryan in WWE is, that he could do so much in ring wise to make him seem like a legitimate threat to bigger guys, but the WWE style is working against him. If WWE want to keep Bryan a relevant top babyface for years, they need to encourage him to use some of the stuff in the ring that made him popular even before arriving to WWE. And more than that, the commentators need to put his moveset over. 

IMO some people have a legitimate argument, that Bryans popularity might start to decrease now that he got his big moment. Crowds certainly wont turn against him unless he gets supercena booking for years, but the crowd reactions might start to die down. The problem isnt Bryan, but its the WWE. Underdog character wont work for long anymore. Will the WWE creative be actually creative in booking his title reign? Im affraid no. He needs that. We all know he is not the Rock. He cant just go out there and give 20 minutes solo promos, and electrify the crowds. The reign needs to be very creative, and at the start it seems like its not.

Too bad if that is the case, because if this Bryan "experiment" doesnt work in long term, WWE might be even more hesitant in pushing the crowd favourites in the future.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Well said!


----------



## Lariatoh!

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> Good points there mate, thanks for replying . I think a slightly bigger physique built over time, combined with more aggression and attitude (like in the video) could keep Bryan fresh in the WWE for a long time, and it would stop creative writing him in as the underdog.
> 
> One day (a while away, post yes movement), I'd love to see Bryan really SNAP big-time (kayfabe), and stop smiling, stop yes'ing, stop some of the more hokey stuff he does and just be super aggressive, dangerous and unpredictable.
> 
> Like that small dude you might know in the area you live in, who knocks guys out even though he's small; so he has a reputation and people are scared of him despite his size. We have a guy like that round here where I live; he's small but vicious, he's totally nuts. lol
> 
> For Bryan to just attack every heel on the roster. With or without a reason, with or without a weapon; in the ring or backstage, any time, any place. A rouge'ish anti-hero, baby-face bad-ass (like Austin). I say this because I think he's just reaching a point now where he's getting something Austin had, something which not many guys have; something rare, (bear with me here).
> 
> This 'something' I'm talking about is that he's over enough now that I think he could destroy anyone on the entire roster; heel or face, in the most bad-ass heel'ish way possible and still get a rapturous white-hot baby-face applause for it from the fans, like Austin did.
> 
> Just my opinion.


In the mean time. Go watch the Sheamus 2 out of 3 falls match.


----------



## PacoAwesome

RIP Stone Crusher, sad to hear the little guy passed away.


----------



## Mr. Yes

This happened on UFC tonight. That flying knee!!


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Mr. Yes said:


> This happened on UFC tonight. That flying knee!!


Last event UFC on Fox 11, Bryan's grappling coach aka Niel Melanson was cornering Travis Browne.

Edit: Niel is also cornering Phil Davis tonight in the Co-Main Event


----------



## Mr. Yes

Someone on Twitter pointed out that Bryan should name the Running Knee finisher "The Stone Crusher" in tribute. It's perfect if you ask me.


----------



## CupofCoffee

That'd be actually a pretty touching tribute. (Y)


----------



## Lariatoh!

Mr. Yes said:


> Someone on Twitter pointed out that Bryan should name the Running Knee finisher "The Stone Crusher" in tribute. It's perfect if you ask me.


That would be amazing. I'm not afraid to say that almost made me tear up. Do it Bryan that would be awesome!


----------



## NastyYaffa

Mr. Yes said:


> Someone on Twitter pointed out that Bryan should name the Running Knee finisher "The Stone Crusher" in tribute. It's perfect if you ask me.


Oh man that would be great  Hopefully Bryan sees that tweet, even tho it seems like he doesn't use twitter that much


----------



## Rap God

Check this out.

http://www.sportskeeda.com/slidesho...now-about-daniel-bryan/?ref=-hz_list-loadmore 
Lol


----------



## Romangirl252

^just read that and didn't know Bryan wrestle John in 2003


----------



## JamesK

*Chris Benoit is one of his inspirations*

Lol no... Can we stop the Benoit comparisons??? He just has 2 moves that a billion wrestlers used before Benoit... Also Benoit's style is an exact copy/paste from The Dynamite Kid.


----------



## Rap God

JamesK said:


> *Chris Benoit is one of his inspirations*
> 
> Lol no... Can we stop the Benoit comparisons??? He just has 2 moves that a billion wrestlers used before Benoit... Also Benoit's style is an exact copy/paste from The Dynamite Kid.


Thats actually true but wats wrong with being like benoit lol.He was/is 1 of the best technical wrestlers ever.Yeah he has done horrible things but he should be respected for his work.Also benoit had brain problems while bryan is more than fine.


----------



## JamesK

Jarsy1 said:


> Thats actually true but wats wrong with being like benoit lol.He was/is 1 of the best technical wrestlers ever.Yeah he has done horrible things but he should be respected for his work.Also benoit had brain problems while bryan is more than fine.


Yeah the thing is that he is not like benoit in the ring.. The only common thing that they have is two moves.


----------



## JY57

Brie Bella posted this on Instagram:



> "I want to thank everyone for all their love and support through this difficult time. You have no idea how much it means to us. Heaven gained two beautiful angels this week, Buddy and Connor. They will forever touch our hearts. It's hard to find a rainbow in the midst of a storm but when you do you realize it's all going to be ok. We found that rainbow today. It's not goodbye, but til we meet again. Love to you all and thank you again. #BuddyDanielson #ConnorMichalek #TilWeMeetAgain #thankyou"


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Brie also posted this pic with her post. It wasnt shown at home, but its nice to see Bryan interacted with Conor at Mania. Bless that little guy. It's cool that Bryan kept in touch with Conor's family after the Make A Wish event and didnt publicize it for some good public relations. With apologies to Enzo, D-Bry is the realest guy in the room.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So I was looking at some different threads in the General section and found one that greatly lowered my opinion of the humanity and mentality of some on this board. Really, anyone who makes light of a child dying takes a certain kind of low life.

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/general-wwe/1227266-more-bad-news-daniel-bryan.html


----------



## Born of Osiris

Renaming his finisher to Stone Crusher would be a great tribute and the name itself sounds like a Pokemon move which is pretty badass.


----------



## #Mark

IDONTSHIV said:


> Brie also posted this pic with her post. It wasnt shown at home, but its nice to see Bryan interacted with Conor at Mania. Bless that little guy. It's cool that Bryan kept in touch with Conor's family after the Make A Wish event and didnt publicize it for some good public relations. With apologies to Enzo, D-Bry is the realest guy in the room.












http://uproxx.com/sports/2013/10/daniel-bryan-reunited-stone-crusher-kid-brain-cancer-tapped/

He was one of Bryan's guests for Mania. There's a picture with Bryan, HHH, and Connor in the axxess ring that I saw the other day but can't seem to find.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^
That is awesome that Brie wore that shirt for Conor. Bryan and Brie went above and beyond a typical Make A wish deal and I bet it made Conor's day to see that shirt and actually get in the ring. I have to admit I did try to push play on that pic with Brie and Conor.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I noticed that a lot of people are now tweeting to Brie & Bryan that he should call the busaiku knee "The Stone Crusher" now. I really hope that if Bryan sees those tweets, he considers it! It would be so awesome.


----------



## Chrome

NastyYaffa said:


> I noticed that a lot of people are now tweeting to Brie & Bryan that he should call the busaiku knee "The Stone Crusher" now. I really hope that if Bryan sees those tweets, he considers it! It would be so awesome.


That'd be cool and a nice way to honor the memory of Connor. Hopefully he does it.


----------



## mpcdude

Bryan doesn't check his twitter much. Send it to Brie instead.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

I think it'll be great to name the finisher after the kid but we have to also take Crusher's parents into account? How would they feel about that. It could be perceived wrong by them.


----------



## THANOS

StraightYesSociety said:


> I think it'll be great to name the finisher after the kid but we have to also take Crusher's parents into account? How would they feel about that. It could be perceived wrong by them.


Shit you're totally right. A "finisher" being named after their son who just "finished" his life, could be horrible from their perspectives . If Bryan and Brie could explain it to them properly, it would be nice to honor their son in that fashion. Bryan would be "taking out the bad guys" in Connor's name for years to come, letting him be the hero he deserves to be that lives on through Bryan. That sounds good to me ! That is, as long as WWE doesn't exploit it.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

NastyYaffa said:


> *I noticed that a lot of people are now tweeting to Brie & Bryan that he should call the busaiku knee "The Stone Crusher" now. I really hope that if Bryan sees those tweets, he considers it! It would be so awesome.*


This would be a great thing for Bryan to do (if the boys parents think it's ok). It is is a cool, bad-ass name for a move; and it is a touching, humane tribute to a courageous, brave little guy. If he does take this name because the IWC suggested it, this must go some way to show we are not the immature; over-privileged; smarky; opinionated people the WWE office thinks we are. 

We have a heart, and a soul. Do you think the 'Cena kids' would have suggested it? I think not. They couldn't give two sideways shits. We IWC fans love the whole business and our numbers are growing every week to the point I feel we deserve to be treated as the key demographic. I digress. 

Rest in peace Connor “Stone Crusher” Michalek, he was such a brave little guy.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Will Bryan be on Raw tonight? 

Actually can't wait for ER. Bryan hasn't wrestled in weeks and I bet he'll be fired up with the NJ crowd behind him 100% after these 2 tragedy's. 

Nothing will bring down the Yesmovement :yes


----------



## Rap God

KuroNeko said:


> Will Bryan be on Raw tonight?
> 
> Actually can't wait for ER. Bryan hasn't wrestled in weeks and I bet he'll be fired up with the NJ crowd behind him 100% after these 2 tragedy's.
> 
> Nothing will bring down the Yesmovement :yes


This is the last RAW before ER so i think he have to be on Raw tonight (hopefully)


----------



## yanus

Yes, he is advertised for Raw. Hopefully we don't see yet another Bryan beat down.In fact, I would love to see Bryan destroying Kane (similar to what he did to Triple H one week before Wm 30)


----------



## Mr. Yes

Bryan is scheduled for both Raw and Smackdown


----------



## JustJoel

KuroNeko said:


> Renaming his finisher to Stone Crusher would be a great tribute and the name itself *sounds like a Pokemon move which is pretty badass.*


...He didn't say that. TELL ME you didn't just say that!

/:bookface


----------



## #Mark

I'd rather Bryan do a serious via satellite interview than actually appear. I think it'd be a cool way to showcase his serious promo abilities. It'd also be a cool throwback to the 90's when all the top guys would do those type of interviews when selling an injury and promoting a match. Bryan can talk about how the Authority has a monster in Kane but that attack last week unleashed a monster in Bryan. Something to that effect would be awesome.


----------



## Born of Osiris

JustJoel said:


> ...He didn't say that. TELL ME you didn't just say that!
> 
> /:bookface


What did I do wrong :argh:


----------



## Blommen

KuroNeko said:


> What did I do wrong :argh:


You did nothing wrong, Pokemon is the fucking shit, don't let these simple bitches make you think otherwise.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

KuroNeko said:


> What did I do wrong :argh:


meow mow meeeaaoowww m m emewo 

Yeah I speak cat


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Not long now guys, I can't wait.

Flair on the mic vs Ambrose and the return of the most over wrestler since Austin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is still champion. Hope he has a great segment tonight. Today he has been champion for day #:


----------



## Born of Osiris

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan is still champion. Hope he has a great segment tonight. Today he has been champion for day #:


:yes


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Anyone remember the Blog Bryan created when he got fired from the WWE after choking Roberts? http://officialbryandanielson.blogspot.com/ 

P.S. He never finishes anything he starts online I'm still waiting for the technique of the month on his YouTube.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Every damn day is a good day when you can open this URL up and hear the sweet sounds of an entire arena chanting YES: http://isdanielbryanchampion.com/


----------



## #1Peep4ever

Mr. Yes said:


> Every damn day is a good day when you can open this URL up and hear the sweet sounds of an entire arena chanting YES: http://isdanielbryanchampion.com/


:lmao


----------



## silveredge96

So how was Daniel Bryan's performance tonight?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

silveredge96 said:


> So how was Daniel Bryan's performance tonight?


I don't know how I feel about Brie being involved in this feud yet. I thought it was good overall though. I'm just tired of his injuries I want him to let lose and bring the dragon out.


----------



## Londrick

Got my D-Bry yes movement shirt from Hot Topic the other day. Phil didn't have any merch there so I guess he's no longer a hot topic.


----------



## TheMenace

Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


----------



## Romangirl252

Glad to see Bryan back...Glad Bryan and Brie got away


----------



## checkcola

TheMenace said:


> Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


Kane is a filler opponent. 47 years old. Jobber to the stars. He shouldn't win.


----------



## TheMenace

checkcola said:


> Kane is a filler opponent. 47 years old. Jobber to the stars. He shouldn't win.


Granted, but I'd feel better about it if Bryan wasn't being given a superman booking (ie: overcoming kayfabe neck injury to defeat someone twice his size)


----------



## funnyfaces1

TheMenace said:


> Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


How in Allah's glorious world does that make any damn sense? Daniel Bryan is actually likable, and a far better seller.


----------



## Osize10

TheMenace said:


> Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


you're just giving in to the people who aren't using their brain. Bryan could be missing a leg and he should still go over Kane. Why? Kane just doesn't have the momentum right now, no matter what. This isn't Cena. If you can recall, Cena was booked to go over guys in their prime over and over, such as Angle, Edge, Jericho, Christian,etc...Bryan hasn't been booked that way and has done the job for others on numerous occasions. For example, People seem to forget that Bryan is certainly one of the main reasons the Shield is relevant. 

The time simply is not right for Bryan to lose the belt, and the Cena 2.0 comments are just WF speak. They hold no content, b/c it would require Bryan to continuously go over wrestlers after a 6-12 month reign for no reason, given those wrestlers he faces after a lengthy reign are over and deemed read by the crowd. Bryan isn't even close to being on Cena's booking from 2005-2007 or thereabouts.


----------



## p862011

TheMenace said:


> Granted, but I'd feel better about it if Bryan wasn't being given a superman booking (ie: overcoming kayfabe neck injury to defeat someone twice his size)


a baby face should over come the odds thats what a good guy should do that what comic book super heroes do thats what any hero in film,tv,books or any medium does

do people really not know how a baby face/hero works

rock over came the odds
austin overcame the odds


----------



## checkcola

TheMenace said:


> Granted, but I'd feel better about it if Bryan wasn't being given a superman booking (ie: overcoming kayfabe neck injury to defeat someone twice his size)


That formula didn't start with Bryan; it didn't start with John, even. As well, this has been turbulent times this man's personal life. Explaining his absence is simply a company accommodating him. I'm just ready to see Bryan wrestle again, myself.


----------



## #Mark

TheMenace said:


> Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


So you're saying Bryan shouldn't be triumphant in his first title defense because WWE has to go out of their way to rehabilitate Kane's damaged character? 

Plus, how come this wasn't an issue for Austin? Or Rock? Nowadays everyone who is booked like a top babyface should be booked is instantly characterized as another SuperCena.


----------



## TheMenace

Of course Bryan should win and retain the title.

I just don't like the fact that they booked him to suffer a neck injury and then turn around and a week later have the injury re-aggravated a mere 6 days before a title defense. This coming right after his Mania booking and all he overcame there.


----------



## O Fenômeno

TheMenace said:


> Of course Bryan should win and retain the title.
> 
> I just don't like the fact that they booked him to suffer a neck injury and then turn around and a week later have the injury re-aggravated a mere 6 days before a title defense. This coming right after his Mania booking and all he overcame there.


Because the WWE Universe won't support Daniel Bryan if he isn't a constant underdog..

:trips3


:allen1


----------



## Rap God

Wow , Bryan is now more serious in the promos after his father passed away.I liked the promo with stephanie :clap


----------



## NastyYaffa

Loved to see Bryan last night. It was great to see him be little more serious, and his match with Kane at Extreme Rules will be awesome! Wouldn't be surprised if it's the MOTN.


----------



## Rap God

TheMenace said:


> Well, there may be some truth to the "Cena 2.0" talk after all... especially if he beats Kane with a bad neck.


This Cena 2.0 bullshit again?Cena has been booked as a underdog but hes clearly not a underdog while bryan was borned a underdog.Also his push A.k.A Year of the goat ends in summerslam then he will be like punk , just fighting someone around the mid card- upper mid card and thats it.Roman fucking reigns is Cena 2.0 just wait 1 more year , mark my words.Also kane is 47 years old and a jobber , he lost to so many mid cards.Monster kane , corporate kane , THEY ARE THE SAME PEOPLE


----------



## FITZ

TheMenace said:


> Of course Bryan should win and retain the title.
> 
> I just don't like the fact that they booked him to suffer a neck injury and then turn around and a week later have the injury re-aggravated a mere 6 days before a title defense. This coming right after his Mania booking and all he overcame there.


So what should he have done? Should he beat up Kane every week on Raw until the PPV where he just beats Kane up again?


----------



## Joshi Judas

I guess every underdog victory will now be tainted with the Cena 2.0 stain.


----------



## tonsgrams

NastyYaffa said:


> Loved to see Bryan last night. It was great to see him be little more serious, and his match with Kane at Extreme Rules will be awesome! *Wouldn't be surprised if it's the MOTN.*


I'd be surprised if it is, don't rate Kane at all as an in ring performer.


----------



## NastyYaffa

tonsgrams said:


> I'd be surprised if it is, don't rate Kane at all as an in ring performer.


His matches with Bryan have been awesome tho, and this one is Extreme Rules match, so it should be awesome!


----------



## apokalypse

what happen to Orton rematch against Bryan?


----------



## DoubtGin

TaylorFitz said:


> So what should he have done? Should he beat up Kane every week on Raw until the PPV where he just beats Kane up again?


So the only two options are beating Kane up or getting beaten up by Kane? What about promo work only? Kane destroying someone else in a match? 

The stuff surrounding Bryan's private life obviously had its fare share in this feud being the way it is. I'm sure his title reign will be much superior after the Kane feud.

I hope they drop the injury angle, though.


----------



## Yes Era

People who walk around here who think being serious all the time means instantly good promos need to wake the fuck up. Cena gets serious sometimes too but his promos are very pandering and remain weak. Bryan was very good last night....just like he's been very good all year. Just like he was very good last year during and before his single 's push. His promos and Heyman's have been the only good ones on Raw over the last year. Alot of those Punk and HHH promos were overrated like a motherfucker. Bryan's is the only one the fans interact with on the mic every week...despite you're trolling and gimmick posting on this subject, believe me, that's not easy. People have been dead during Austin promos before but Bryan doesn't have those issues, you know what I mean? Appreciate greatness when you see it instead of just praising heel promo work...doing heel promos are much easier and less talented than doing top notch face promos. Bryan has been very good at both..especially since he turned heel at the end of 2011. He's the best in the business. The measuring stick. Last night, HHH, who is supposed to be doing great promos these days according to everyone here who creates 4 threads a day about him being some great heel, blew it again last night. No sold by St. Louis.

If you had any sense and had paid attention, Daniel Bryan was the ONLY MAN last night that didn't have that problem. Now who's the real main event of Raw and Extreme Rules? The guy fans go nuts for during his segment or a Evolution segment that dragged and was laughed at while being no sold by one of the member's hometown?


----------



## mpcdude

After this previous raw I don't think Kane vs daniel bryan will main event simply as it has not been getting the attention shield vs evolution is. Sucks rly. Wonder if it's trips tryna get all the attention. :HHH2 :trips


----------



## Yes Era

Even if it doesn't....Bryan and Kane are gonna put on a show on Sunday. Bryan is the best pro wrestler in the world. He proves it every week. The Evolution/Shield match is gonna be underwhelming.


----------



## JY57

apokalypse said:


> what happen to Orton rematch against Bryan?


does it matter? he will probably get it night after Extreme Rules after Kane destroys Bryan (during match & after he loses). The Authority will likely use it to their advantage next night & give Orton his re-match and probably have Kane ringside well if The Authority is smart that is, if they are stupid than they will give it to him at Payback.


----------



## Certified G

I'm hoping Brie Bella coming to the ring with Daniel Bryan isn't turning into a regular ordeal. And hopefully she doesn't get too involved with Bryan's future storylines cause she can't act for shit.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I hope Bryan's feeling at least a little bit better.........


----------



## StraightYesSociety

This is the first time where Bryan is the favorite to win outside of Kayfabe.


----------



## Lariatoh!

The WWE WHC should always headline. I'm not a Punk fan but I thought it was beyond stupid that he wasn't the main event when he was Champion. If you want a certain guy in the main event, then put the strap on him, it's a simple as that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lariatoh! said:


> The WWE WHC should always headline. I'm not a Punk fan but I thought it was beyond stupid that he wasn't the main event when he was Champion. If you want a certain guy in the main event, then put the strap on him, it's a simple as that.



It should be the final match. WWE.com mentioned Bryan/Kane and Authority/Shield as being co-headliners a week or so ago. One thing us fir certain. Whether Bryan is first o last, the crowd will treat his match as top of the line.


----------



## Londrick

The Corre said:


> I'm hoping Brie Bella coming to the ring with Daniel Bryan isn't turning into a regular ordeal. And hopefully she doesn't get too involved with Bryan's future storylines cause she can't act for shit.


Would you prefer if the only thing she could do was some stupid dance?


----------



## #Mark

I'd rather Bryan/Kane not ME.. For the reasons Osize10 said in the Extreme Rules thread:



Osize10 said:


> Evolution vs Shield. I think you need to force this in the main event and see what happens. Either people will love it or hate it, so showcase it. Bryan will have plenty of ppvs to main event. I don't even like the shield or evolution, but I'd rather it main event b/c it keeps Bryan fresh and on people's minds. His feud with Kane just isn't high profile, and making it main event may turn some people off. Keeping Bryan off the main event this month keeps him fresh and ready for people to see him showcased in an actual wrestling feud. Kane is filler, so treat it as filler. No need to add lipstick.


I agree. Bryan/Kane is just not a top level match and may hinder Bryan if they try to shoehorn it into the ME like they did with Cena's filler matches. I know this may be an unpopular opinion but I think Bryan benefits from it. Let Shield/Evolution ME, it's been promoted as the top match so let it live or die as the ME.


----------



## Reaper

Brie is definitely growing on me. I'm glad to see them include her in the storylines and she hasn't been an absolute misfit. I think she deserves a final chance of sorts to get over and personally think she's doing a better job. I think the scene where he came out with Brie already in the ring was extremely emotional and very well done. I loved it.


----------



## THANOS

#Mark said:


> I'd rather Bryan/Kane not ME.. For the reasons Osize10 said in the Extreme Rules thread:
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. Bryan/Kane is just not a top level match and may hinder Bryan if they try to shoehorn it into the ME like they did with Cena's filler matches. I know this may be an unpopular opinion but I think Bryan benefits from it. Let Shield/Evolution ME, it's been promoted as the top match so let it live or die as the ME.


I never really thought of it that way, but it's a good point. Maybe they should do that just to see how the crowd reacts to it!


----------



## Mr. Yes

It's New Jersey, they're going to be hot for Bryan anyway and they would treat his match as the real main event. He's still the hottest act headed into this PPV, the Shield I don't see as over.


----------



## xfiles2099

Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it There going to make him the next Cena hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena


----------



## Reaper

xfiles2099 said:


> Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it There going to make him the next Cena hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena


----------



## Mr. Yes

xfiles2099 said:


> Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it There going to make him the next Cena hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena






























Need I remind you who you're talking about?


----------



## THANOS

xfiles2099 said:


> Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it There going to make him the next Cena hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena

























































And finally, this is why people buy him as unstoppable....


----------



## Londrick

xfiles2099 said:


> Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it *There going to make him the next Cena* hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena


So Bryan's gonna be the biggest star for the next ten years? :mark:


----------



## xfiles2099

It really cracks me up on how many stupid people are in the WWE Universe


----------



## dougnums

Unless they think Bryan will do better when chasing the title... Kane winning would be a huge shocker especially in front of a Jersey crowd. And since it kind of looks like they're building to a Steph vs Bryan multi-month saga.. Hmm..


----------



## xfiles2099

Londrick said:


> So Bryan's gonna be the biggest star for the next ten years? :mark:


I hope not but thats what im afraid of seems like there trying to make him the next face of the WWE which is a joke to me

I miss the attitude era Daniel Bryan would not of survived that era now the WWE has become a joke


----------



## Mr. Yes

xfiles2099 said:


> I hope not but thats what im afraid of seems like there trying to make him the next face of the WWE which is a joke to me


They want him to be a really big star. People go nuts for him every time he comes out. He does good ratings. He moves merch. At this point, I don't think he's going to be "the next Cena" but he's going to be in the top mix of guys from now on. He's also the kind of guy you can beat once in a while since him being over has little do with him winning or losing.


----------



## xfiles2099

Look I understand you guys are a bunch of Followers and thats fine but this BS of how there making him look unstopable is getting boring and old its really stupid so we are supposed to believe this pint size joke of a wrestler is going to win the title after a match with HHH and after being hurt. Im all for giving someone a chance but make it believable not this unrealistic crap. This is worse than when they gave Rey the belt. I gurantee if Eddie would not of passed Rey would of never got the belt. Wrestling has gotten so predictable besides Undertaker losing at WM everything is so predictable.


----------



## THANOS

xfiles2099 said:


> Look I understand you guys are a bunch of Followers and thats fine but this BS of how there making him look unstopable is getting boring and old its really stupid so we are supposed to believe this pint size joke of a wrestler is going to win the title after a match with HHH and after being hurt. Im all for giving someone a chance but make it believable not this unrealistic crap. This is worse than when they gave Rey the belt. I gurantee if Eddie would not of passed Rey would of never got the belt. Wrestling has gotten so predictable besides Undertaker losing at WM everything is so predictable.


Followers? Many of us have been fans of him since 2004/2005 when he was dominating the indies and showing the wrestling industry what true wrestling is all about. He may be small but he's tough as nails and has dislocated his retina in a match and still wrestled another 25 minutes. You may not like him and may prefer 6'5 jacked superheroes but don't try and tell us it's not right to like him. Why don't you watch the video below and educate yourself? It will show you why we root for this "pint sized joke of a wrestler".






If you actually take the time to watch this whole video, especially after the point covering where he got fired in it, then we'll respect your opinion.


----------



## xfiles2099

LOL He is a Joke I hate him he is ruining the WWE His fans are ruining the WWE I know all about him I never liked him Im not a fucking sheep like you people you were force fed Cena now Bryan LOL give me a fucking break


----------



## THANOS

xfiles2099 said:


> LOL He is a Joke I hate him he is ruining the WWE His fans are ruining the WWE


Didn't bother to watch the video I see, well then we won't show you the courtesy of respecting your opinion. Troll somewhere else.


----------



## PacoAwesome

THANOS said:


> Followers? Many of us have been fans of him since 2004/2005 when he was dominating the indies and showing the wrestling industry what true wrestling is all about. He may be small but he's tough as nails and has dislocated his retina in a match and still wrestled another 25 minutes. You may not like him and may prefer 6'5 jacked superheroes but don't try and tell us it's not right to like him. Why don't you watch the video below and educate yourself? It will show you why we root for this "pint sized joke of a wrestler".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually take the time to watch this whole video, especially after the point covering where he got fired in it, then we'll respect your opinion.


Thanos strikes again. People on here seem to think most of us Bryan fans are only fans when he started doing the Yes thing when they couldn't be more wrong. Most of us were fans when he was in the Indys being the best in the world and curbstomping bitches left and right. It gets pretty annoying when we get called bandwagonners and shit like that when we've been supporters for years.


----------



## xfiles2099

THANOS said:


> Didn't bother to watch the video I see, well then we won't show you the courtesy of respecting your opinion. Troll somewhere else.


I have seen the Video before I know all about Daniel Bryan I never liked him never been a fan I hate how the WWE is making him seem all unstopable its a joke WWE has become so stale in the last few years


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Wow, Bryan is less believable than Rey? Bryan is half a foot taller and wrestles a way more physical style than Rey has ever done. Bryan gets louder responses than Rey ever has. The crowd finds him plenty believable. I love Rey but he wrestlers in the stye of a cruiserweight. Bryan wrestles a physical, submission based style. Look at his match with Sheamus at ER 2012. It is stiff as fuck and a joy to behold. If you dont like Bryan, to each his own, but try to sound a little better informed.


----------



## THANOS

PacoAwesome said:


> Thanos strikes again. People on here seem to think most of us Bryan fans are only fans when he started doing the Yes thing when they couldn't be more wrong. Most of us were fans when he was in the Indys being the best in the world and curbstomping bitches left and right. It gets pretty annoying when we get called bandwagonners and shit like that when we've been supporters for years.





IDONTSHIV said:


> Wow, Bryan is less believable than Rey? Bryan is half a foot taller and wrestles a way more physical style than Rey has ever done. Bryan gets louder responses than Rey ever has. The crowd finds him plenty believable. I love Rey but he wrestlers in the stye of a cruiserweight. Bryan wrestles a physical, submission based style. Look at his match with Sheamus at ER 2012. It is stiff as fuck and a joy to behold. If you dont like Bryan, to each his own, but try to sound a little better informed.


Beautiful posts my friends!  :clap



xfiles2099 said:


> I have seen the Video before I know all about Daniel Bryan I never liked him never been a fan I hate how the WWE is making him seem all unstopable its a joke WWE has become so stale in the last few years


They're making him seem unstoppable because he IS unstoppable. WWE has tried to push him aside, in favor of other acts they enjoy, and have failed every time. The fans always bring him back into the foreground with the voices and their dollars. If you don't please the paying customer than your business won't be around for very long. It's quite simple really. The fact that Bryan is an excellent wrestler who wrestles a believable style is only a bonus. But don't take my word for it, take Chris Jericho's.



> Also in the interview, Jericho defended Bryan Danielson (now Daniel Bryan in WWE) for actually having charisma, unlike how WWE has presented him on NXT, and equated Bryan to Eddie Guerrero for being a great under-sized wrestler.
> 
> *"He reminds me a lot of Eddie Guerrero, very explosive, and his size is very much deceptive. He works in the ring a lot bigger than he looks.* I know his original tagline was that he didn't have any charisma, but I totally disagree," Jericho said. "I think he's got great charisma, he's a great fighter with a lot of experience, and he's already a star. I think at this point whether he wins NXT or not, he's still going to be a WWE Superstar, and he's going to have a lot of great matches and a lot of great moments in the years to come.
> 
> source: pwtorch


----------



## xfiles2099

IDONTSHIV said:


> Wow, Bryan is less believable than Rey? Bryan is half a foot taller and wrestles a way more physical style than Rey has ever done. Bryan gets louder responses than Rey ever has. The crowd finds him plenty believable. I love Rey but he wrestlers in the stye of a cruiserweight. Bryan wrestles a physical, submission based style. Look at his match with Sheamus at ER 2012. It is stiff as fuck and a joy to behold. If you dont like Bryan, to each his own, but try to sound a little better informed.


Your missing the point I was trying to make Im saying giving Rey the belt after Eddie passed at least they made it look like it was possible with Daniel Bryan they made him look like a wounded man they made him look like a fucking superhero being carried out on a stretcher making his fake injuries seem real then to over come all that and win the title not believable At least when Rey won the title they made it look like it was possibile not this unrealistic Daniel Bryan crap. There making him look unstopable just like they did with Cena which is a joke.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

xfiles2099 said:


> Your missing the point I was trying to make Im saying giving Rey the belt after Eddie passed at least they made it look like it was possible with Daniel Bryan they made him look like a wounded man they made him look like a fucking superhero being carried out on a stretcher making his fake injuries seem real then to over come all that and win the title not believable At least when Rey won the title they made it look like it was possibile not this unrealistic Daniel Bryan crap. There making him look unstopable just like they did with Cena which is a joke.


Once you wrote "joke of a wrestler", I found it hard to take your musings as anything else but the rantings of a troll. Daniel Bryan has been voted the best technical wrestler by the Observer since 2005. Your joke of a wrestler snark rings pretty hollow in the light of that fact.


----------



## O Fenômeno

xfiles2099 said:


> Your missing the point I was trying to make Im saying giving Rey the belt after Eddie passed at least they made it look like it was possible with Daniel Bryan they made him look like a wounded man they made him look like a fucking superhero being carried out on a stretcher making his fake injuries seem real then to over come all that and win the title not believable At least when Rey won the title they made it look like it was possibile not this unrealistic Daniel Bryan crap. There making him look unstopable just like they did with Cena which is a joke.


:kobe8

You realize babyfaces overcoming incredible odds has been going for years and years right?

Why compare Bryan to fucking Cena?

For one Cena at this point is not even a fucking underdog,I don't think he was ever was...yet he gets treated like an underdog because he his the good guy(well supposed to be).

WWE were trying to make a feel good ending for Wrestlemania. Wasn't the first time a face came back from incredible odds to win and WON'T BE THE LAST.

In fact Bryan overcoming those injuries comes right along to WWE trying to keep Daniel Bryan down.(Whether true or not,fans felt they were keeping him down.) Shitty booking,joke storylines,pushed aside when the crowd didn't want him pushed to the side. Bryan getting off the stretcher and going on to win the WWE WHC title is pretty much symbolic of Bryan getting out that 6foot deep hole.

Besides you act as if Bryan has been written as some big underdog for just about the past decade.

It's funny how Bryan detractors all sound the same....they always bring up "not realistic" when it comes to Bryan. Yet mark for fucking Undertaker,and guys kicking out of two tombstones? :austin3

Obvious trolls be Obvious...


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> Followers? Many of us have been fans of him since 2004/2005 when he was dominating the indies and showing the wrestling industry what true wrestling is all about. He may be small but he's tough as nails and has dislocated his retina in a match and still wrestled another 25 minutes. You may not like him and may prefer 6'5 jacked superheroes but don't try and tell us it's not right to like him. Why don't you watch the video below and educate yourself? It will show you why we root for this "pint sized joke of a wrestler".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you actually take the time to watch this whole video, especially after the point covering where he got fired in it, then we'll respect your opinion.


This, some of us where fans when people were saying Bryan wasn't interesting enough to have a storyline (My friend [Evolution Mark] said this in 09). I was/am a huge Punk mark since the New Dawn but what made me a Bryan fan where his Matches with Nigel and Kenta in 05 or 06 (I forget).


----------



## Lariatoh!

Don't feed the troll guys. 

back on topic, Bryan and Kane should close the show. Bryan is the most over guy on the roster and I think due to all the things that have happened over the last few weeks, this will be his first match in a very long time and it is going to be amazing. The fans are chomping at the bit to see him i the ring again, and the WWE Champion of the whole wide world is going to take all his frustrations out on Kane and show Stephanie/The Authority (who he is really feuding with) that he is still tough as nails.

I actually like the Kane match up. *Kayfabe -* The Authority might actually think Bryan has beaten Kane several times and Bryan knows how to beat his former tag partner, but Bryan will come out of this match either the loser or too beaten up to successfully defend the belt against his next opponent be it Evolution's Orton or Batista....


----------



## #Mark

I think the Kane match should be fun but I'm really just sick of Bryan facing the Authority. I'm ready for Bryan to face someone with no ties to Steph or HHH. Sheamus, Wyatt, Cena, Lesnar, anyone. Just not a member of Evolution or the Authority.


----------



## Lariatoh!

#Mark, it's a storyline that is going to solidify Bryan forever if done right, just like it did Austin. I agree with you that he should soon transition away from the Authority but he has won the big one, the fact that the Authority want to take it off him makes total sense and for a change WWE is using some logic, which is great to see. 

Bryan humiliated them all, they would want payback, transforming their D.O.O back inot their own personal killing machine (who knows Bryan better than any other wrestler on the roster) to take him out actually makes sense...


----------



## Blade Runner

i've pretty much stayed away from the forums lately because it's been an endless cycle of ''bryan is overrated, he is cena 2.0...... ect ect ect''. are people ever going to be satisfied? people have been asking for change, and bryan represents that change. if the new guys can overthrow the old ones, then that's the only way that we are ever going to get a true new generation. bryan hasn't even been champion for a month, he's appeared on tv for a grand total of an hour since wrestlemania, he's not even the focus of the show and people still find it overbearing. i don't know what else to say.


if you guys think that the wwe will roll with bryan longterm then you're in for a surprise, they're giving us fans what we wanted, he is treading water for them while they get their other up and comers in top spots. bryan will likely lose to brock this year and be put in a respectable spot afterwards. is it too much to let him have his moment as champion? unlike cena's last reign, this is one that the majority of fans have been asking for. that's how wrestling works best, when a fan favorite or the most hated heel is on top.


----------



## Eulonzo

I wouldn't be surprised if Wyatt/Cena ends the show over Kane/Bryan.

I honestly assume it will over the title match because Wyatt/Cena's been getting more TV time and segments.


----------



## Born of Osiris

This is a pretty good card for an ER without 2 of their big stars.

I just hope his Kane fued is done after Sunday. I look foward to the match but the fued itself is just bad.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Rumor says that Bryan recommended WWE to sign KENTA and now he's gone from NOAH. I'd like to take it as another instance of WWE sticking it to Punk through Bryan as Punk had wanted guys like Cabana and the Briscoes in for years and was rejected. Also, the transparancy of the AJ marks makes me chortle when it comes to Brie Bella's involvement with the Bryan angle. It's a transitional storyline, "monster of the month" gimmick and they complain that any diva gets to work with male top talent that isn't their precious crush despite the fact that if not for that, AJ would've been like the rest of the girls they shit on for not "having a character".


----------



## amhlilhaus

If the rumours are true that Kenta is coming to wwe, here's a hot angle.....
Hot shot Kenta to the main event! Bryan is so over that it will work. Bryan in the ring, giving a promo. Kenta runs down and squares up. Bryan makes some remark about them being old friends, glad to see him etc. Kenta proceeds to DESTROY Bryan with pure stiffness. Kicks, punches, elbows, that corner drop kick, everything. Bryan stretchered. While Bryan recovers have Kenta run roughshod on some lower card faces. Bryan returns and it's on. If the opening angle is hot enough they could get some mileage from it.
It would be fresh, shocking and make Kenta a instant sensation


----------



## Rap God

1 of the GOAT feuds in the pro wrestling ever 

Also i forgot how handsome bryan looks with a long hair but without the beard :clap. 0:02
If kenta sign a contract with WWE REMAKE THE FEUD!!!


----------



## uppercut

xfiles2099 said:


> Your missing the point I was trying to make Im saying giving Rey the belt after Eddie passed at least they made it look like it was possible with Daniel Bryan they made him look like a wounded man they made him look like a fucking superhero being carried out on a stretcher making his fake injuries seem real then to over come all that and win the title not believable At least when Rey won the title they made it look like it was possibile not this unrealistic Daniel Bryan crap. There making him look unstopable just like they did with Cena which is a joke.


U have to realize that he is nothing like Cena , wwe was forced to push him otherwise WM would have gone downhill.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I fuckin love seeing KENTA and Bryan in the ring together. Probably my favorite match-up.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

SVETV988_fan said:


> *if you guys think that the wwe will roll with bryan longterm then you're in for a surprise, they're giving us fans what we wanted, he is treading water for them while they get their other up and comers in top spots. bryan will likely lose to brock this year and be put in a respectable spot afterwards*. is it too much to let him have his moment as champion? unlike cena's last reign, this is one that the majority of fans have been asking for. that's how wrestling works best, when a fan favorite or the most hated heel is on top.


A damn shame if that's the case. Still, the fact he was even in the title match at Mania at all is a victory in itself I guess. I'm sure Reigns & Cesaro are the guys they really want at the top & Bryan is just a placeholder to them. However, If WWE have learned anything in the past year it's that it doesn't matter how much they want something to happen, the fans have to want it as well. It has to feel natural, not engineered.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

amhlilhaus said:


> If the rumours are true that Kenta is coming to wwe, here's a hot angle.....
> Hot shot Kenta to the main event! Bryan is so over that it will work. Bryan in the ring, giving a promo. Kenta runs down and squares up. Bryan makes some remark about them being old friends, glad to see him etc. Kenta proceeds to DESTROY Bryan with pure stiffness. Kicks, punches, elbows, that corner drop kick, everything. Bryan stretchered. While Bryan recovers have Kenta run roughshod on some lower card faces. Bryan returns and it's on. If the opening angle is hot enough they could get some mileage from it.
> It would be fresh, shocking and make Kenta a instant sensation


I would do that but have HHH as the explanation behind the attack He could say he scoured the earth looking for the man who is the antidote to the Yes movement. I would mark so hard if KENTA also reclaimed his moveset from a certain WWE wannabe. Yes, I am aware Bryan does the Busaiku knee kick, KENTA does the LeBell lock as a way to honor Bryan. They respect each other and could still tear the house down. I will be shocked if KENTA does sign and, if he does, that WWE doesnt Yoshi Tatsu his ass.


----------



## Blade Runner

QuietInRealLife said:


> A damn shame if that's the case. Still, the fact he was even in the title match at Mania at all is a victory in itself I guess. I'm sure Reigns & Cesaro are the guys they really want at the top & Bryan is just a placeholder to them. However, If WWE have learned anything in the past year it's that it doesn't matter how much they want something to happen, the fans have to want it as well. It has to feel natural, not engineered.


i would think that the targets right now are bray wyatt and reigns. cesaro's accent might not do him any favors, and he's not really a standout on the mic. reigns ether, but he has that marketable look to him. i'm sure they have big plans for cesaro, just not as THE top guy.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Just received this email.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mr. Yes said:


> Just received this email.


I hear the beckon call of our dragon lord and obey. Check out the new WWE power couple:


----------



## Beatles123

i guess that message is a bit old since his honeymoon is over right?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This E article is somewhat dated, Brie refers to them being together for 2 and a half years when it was 3 years and 2 months when they got married. There are some photos of them I have never seen and do document she has been with Bryan as his hair has evolved.

http://www.eonline.com/shows/total_divas/news/536684/total-divas-brie-bella-and-wwe-superstar-daniel-bryan-reveal-they-kept-their-relationship-a-secret-see-their-love-story


----------



## Osize10

IDONTSHIV said:


> I hear the beckon call of our dragon lord and obey. Check out the new WWE power couple:


LOL at the way Josie walks away after Brie says she's ripped


----------



## Londrick

xfiles2099 said:


> Your missing the point I was trying to make Im saying giving Rey the belt after Eddie passed at least they made it look like it was possible with Daniel Bryan they made him look like a wounded man they made him look like a fucking superhero being carried out on a stretcher making his fake injuries seem real then to over come all that and win the title not believable At least when Rey won the title they made it look like it was possibile not this unrealistic Daniel Bryan crap. There making him look unstopable just like they did with Cena which is a joke.


Getting pissed off about pro wrestling being unrealistic. :maury

You must really hate the Undertaker.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

SVETV988_fan said:


> i would think that the targets right now are bray wyatt and reigns. cesaro's accent might not do him any favors, and he's not really a standout on the mic. reigns ether, but he has that marketable look to him. i'm sure they have big plans for cesaro, just not as THE top guy.


Don't get me wrong, I'm not against Reigns, Wyatt or Cesaro, they're all good, but I'm of the view that Mania 2016 is the absolute earliest for any of them to be going near the heavyweight title. 

Hell, here's an idea, why not have the IC belt built up huge till Mania 31 (maybe even put it on Brock? Why not? Make it a big deal) & have Roman, Bray or Antonio win the belt there?


----------



## sesshomaru

I know this wasen't the thread regarding Bryan's Make a Wish child's death, but I used to think that Make a Wish children had to have terminal illnesses to recieve a wish. Turns out not, and that makes it even sadder that Bryan's child didn't make it


----------



## Lariatoh!

Mr. Yes said:


> Just received this email.


Can you email him back and tell him to call his Running Knee the Stone Crusher. Thanks bro.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

xfiles2099 said:


> Why the hell do so many people like Daniel Bryan I dont get it he is a joke there marketing him as unstopable and people are buying in it really pisses me off what a joke wrestling has become and those Yes chants are so stupid the freaking arena sounds like a freaking orgasm Im sick of it There going to make him the next Cena hopefuly people will get tired of him like Cena


You do speak english right?


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

SVETV988_fan said:


> if you guys think that the wwe will roll with bryan longterm then you're in for a surprise, they're giving us fans what we wanted, he is treading water for them while they get their other up and comers in top spots. bryan will likely lose to brock this year and be put in a respectable spot afterwards. is it too much to let him have his moment as champion? unlike cena's last reign, this is one that the majority of fans have been asking for. that's how wrestling works best, when a fan favorite or the most hated heel is on top.


Right now the plan apparently is to have Cena be the top face and Bryan be at the number 2 spot. He's clearly not going away from the main event scene anytime soon.


----------



## 31iT3F4N

I think daniel byran and wyatt should have a match and the loser has to take shower and be clean like any normal person


----------



## Rap God

31iT3F4N said:


> I think daniel byran and wyatt should have a match and the loser has to take shower and be clean like any normal person


You are 12 years old so u should go take a shower then go to sleep btw whos byran?
Prove:


31iT3F4N said:


> I don'r really know what you said but I am 12 from norway


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This email is from the WWE Network. They clearly consider Bryan's match as one of three main events.I wonder if Cena/Wyatt goes last after all the talk of either Bryan's or Evolution's match being last.


----------



## Born of Osiris

There's a 1 hour post show so I think either Shield/Evolution or Cena/Wyatt main event. I'm thinking there will be a cliff hanger and I can't see that happening with Kane/Bryan.


----------



## Mr. Yes

KuroNeko said:


> There's a 1 hour post show so I think either Shield/Evolution or Cena/Wyatt main event. I'm thinking there will be a cliff hanger and I can't see that happening with Kane/Bryan.


They have a post-show for Smackdown. That's reading too much into it.


----------



## Blade Runner

TheGMofGods said:


> Right now the plan apparently is to have Cena be the top face and Bryan be at the number 2 spot. He's clearly not going away from the main event scene anytime soon.


i'm of the opinion that when they want to make someone into a big deal, they should run with him all the way. i've been a big supporter of cena for many years, but number 1 babyface? according to who? could you imagine if hogan was still in the WWF in 1998 and austin had to settle for number 2? it's a new generation, if they don't make bryan THE guy right NOW then they clearly don't have complete faith in him to run at the top. i'm starting to think that his wrestlemania win will serve as nothing more than a feel good footnote in WWE history before he reverts back to being a very strong upper midcard/occational main event talent. i hope that i'm wrong, i would love to see bryan be given a fair chance as the poster boy even if he's somewhat uncomfortable being that.


----------



## Lariatoh!

If Bryan goes on last he wins, if he is in the middle he gets beaten up... WWE want the fans to go home happy most of the time... unless there is a big twist like *gasp* Big Show turns heel and punches John Cena!!!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Since we haven't seen Bryan wrestle in nearly a month, I thought i'd share this little gem. :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Since we haven't seen Bryan wrestle in nearly a month, I thought i'd share this little gem. :bryan


If they could book a match between them today,it would be gigantic, you might say it would be Big in Japan.


----------



## Fissiks

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Since we haven't seen Bryan wrestle in nearly a month, I thought i'd share this little gem. :bryan


TANAHASHI-SAN GANBARE!!


----------



## Cult0fPersonality

is db vs kane extreme rules? or just a normal match


----------



## JY57

Cult0fPersonality said:


> is db vs kane extreme rules? or just a normal match


Extreme Rules


----------



## THANOS

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Since we haven't seen Bryan wrestle in nearly a month, I thought i'd share this little gem. :bryan


Thanks so much :mark:. 9:40 and 15:10 were beast submissions. The first was like a torture rack bow and arrow and the second was a bridging figure 4 of sorts. Really awesome shit!


----------



## Eulonzo

:banderas


----------



## NastyYaffa

So excited for Sunday! Been a long time since we have seen the best wrestler in the world in the ring :mark:


----------



## Duke Silver

It should be a good old fashioned, hard-hitting war. I've no doubt that it's going to be a good match. Kane and Bryan have in-ring chemistry on PPV - their match at SS12 was really fun. The addition of this destructive (personal) storyline, the introduction of weapons, and the return of the Dragon after a month out of the ring, should all make for a lively affair.


----------



## Tardbasher12

DB's Smackdown! segment starts around 10:06


----------



## Romangirl252

I hope Bryan will be on smackdown tonight and I can't wait to see him beat Kane this sunday


----------



## Jammy

I love Kane but modern Kane matches are always dead.

I hope Bryan/Kane can surprise us.


----------



## Bo Wyatt

This can be a great match. Both are great workers. Sure, Kane is getting older and is a bit slower than Bryan, but nonetheless I think they both will deliver a great slow paced psychological match.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Kurt Angle did a twitter Q&A last night, and he said like 3 times that he really would love to face Bryan some day.

I so wish that it happens some day. :mark: It's a shame that it didn't happen in 2006 when Super Dragon had it booked for PWG.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I loved how far Bryan flew on both of theses knees. But which one had the better ref reaction?


----------



## Rap God

LOL check this out


----------



## DoubtGin

^HHH looks so fat in the first one :lmao

I enjoyed the second ref reaction much more :


----------



## THANOS

Tardbasher12 said:


> DB's Smackdown! segment starts around 10:06


Now THAT's a promo! :mark: He really is upping the intensity and I love it!



IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved how far Bryan flew on both of theses knees. But which one had the better ref reaction?


That's a good question. I do love the beautiful symmetry between the two knees. Triple H sees first hand how brutal the running knee is, and then has to feel it himself 6 months later lol.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Damn, serious Bryan is :mark: worthy!

Will never see how people can say he sucks on the mic. Never.


----------



## Lariatoh!

DoubtGin said:


> ^HHH looks so fat in the first one :lmao
> 
> I enjoyed the second ref reaction much more :


I still think that under the shirt was a Shield outfit...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> Kurt Angle did a twitter Q&A last night, and he said like 3 times that he really would love to face Bryan some day.
> 
> I so wish that it happens some day. :mark: It's a shame that it didn't happen in 2006 when Super Dragon had it booked for PWG.


I want this too, I just it had happened when Angle was healthier.


----------



## Onyx

Should Dr Shelby return for this feud? After all they did as a tag team, this serious stuff looks a bit forced.


----------



## Mr. I

skyman101 said:


> Should Dr Shelby return for this feud? After all they did as a tag team, this serious stuff looks a bit forced.


The worst thing to do is to make this into a comedy bit.



IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved how far Bryan flew on both of theses knees. But which one had the better ref reaction?


The second is perfect because of the crowd rising up in the background as HHH falls. Perfect timing.


----------



## Vyer

^Bryan got serious hang time in the second gif too. Wow...


----------



## Mr. I

I will say Cena took that knee like a champ. Didn't fall back or turn his head away like most opponents, he just lowered his head and took the knee in the face. Given that if it's too stiff it could break his nose it's brave.


----------



## elo

Ithil said:


> I will say Cena took that knee like a champ. Didn't fall back or turn his head away like most opponents, he just lowered his head and took the knee in the face. *Given that if it's too stiff it could break his nose it's brave.*


He's in the ring with fucking Picasso, Cena knows he's safe.

The better ref reaction is easily Charles Robinson's, he's taking the knee to the side of his head as well, selling dat like a boss.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I think we're seeing how you change a character right in front of our eyes. Bryan hasn't smiled since the first Smackdown after Mania.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved how far Bryan flew on both of theses knees. But which one had the better ref reaction?


Little Naitch's reaction was better the whole scene was better because people knew about the finisher and it wasn't debuting.


----------



## Romangirl252

Smackdown is starting soon and can't wait to see Bryan on there


----------



## rocknblues81

WOW....Look on the right.


----------



## THANOS

^ And you wonder why WWE doesn't bother to let facebook and tweets dictate what happens. People like that make Donald Sterling look like Jesus.


----------



## #Mark

Looks like Bryan made it


----------



## Romangirl252

Bryan was awesome on smackdown tonight


----------



## MetalKiwi

Must be one real scumbag to say comments like that. The name shouldn't be blacked out.


----------



## Vyer

That's a horrible thing to say. Terrible.


#Mark said:


> Looks like Bryan made it


Yep. I guess this is to be expected.


----------



## Lariatoh!

A premeptive strike on the haters.

This man was 5 foot 6 and at his heaviest 160 pounds.

Bruce Lee 

He legit was the greatest fighter walking the earth.

If Bryan is promoted as he has been, than I can't see how anyone can not believe that he can beat anyone.


----------



## JamesK

I don't know how many of you have seen this match. It was shown a bit on the Wrestling Road Diaries..It is an awesome tag match...


----------



## RyanRAW

Lariatoh! said:


> A premeptive strike on the haters.
> 
> This man was 5 foot 6 and at his heaviest 160 pounds.
> 
> Bruce Lee
> 
> *He legit was the greatest fighter walking the earth.*
> 
> If Bryan is promoted as he has been, than I can't see how anyone can not believe that he can beat anyone.


No Bruce was not legit the greatest fighter on earth. He was capable but that is an extremely large claim. 

I don't know why people get hung up on who is or isn't a good fighter in WWE. It's professional wrestling it's irrelevant if they can beat their peers in a fight. Nobody was saying Batista shouldn't touch a world title again after Booker T beat the hell out of him backstage in a shoot.


----------



## SerapisLiber

> "... his scumbag father who gave birth to him ..."


Clearly a person who did not finish elementary biology. Or simply watch the birds & the bees.


----------



## Rap God

rocknblues81 said:


> WOW....Look on the right.


:ti :ti :ti

Typical IWC 








Everyone knows that Youtube Facebook and other very big sites have only assholes.
Just wait untill summerslam when bryan lose the title , i swear the same people will say ''DAMN GIVE THE TITLE TO BRYAN PLS'' also wait untill the golden boi Reigns get his push
Also check out some facebook pages of cm punk haters , they have more likes (they hate him more) than bryan.


----------



## kurtmangled

Ultimate underdog Dee-Bry


----------



## Londrick

rocknblues81 said:


> WOW....Look on the right.


:maury

Guess this means Bryan is a big deal now that the wrestling geeks are hating on him.


----------



## CodysMustache

Why did Daniel Bryan marry Brie Bella she has a tramp stamp right above her cooter. Underdog guy goes for most superficial trashy woman. 

I actually respect Cena for slamming the sister with the fake melons & refusing to ever get married again.


----------



## Londrick

CodysMustache said:


> Why did Daniel Bryan marry Brie Bella she has a tramp stamp right above her cooter. Underdog guy goes for most superficial trashy woman.
> 
> I actually respect Cena for slamming the sister with the fake melons & refusing to ever get married again.


You obviously don't know Brie if you think she's superficial or trashy. She's a lot more likeable and classier than the skanks in your sig, Paige and Emma.


----------



## CodysMustache

Londrick said:


> You obviously don't know Brie if you think she's superficial or trashy. She's a lot more likeable and classier than the skanks in your sig, Paige and Emma.



Yeah bc you obviously know them on a personal basis. Atleast they don't have pelvic tramp stamps where's your horse ya white knight.


----------



## Londrick

CodysMustache said:


> Yeah bc you obviously know them on a personal basis. Atleast they don't have pelvic tramp stamps where's your horse ya white knight.


Better than taking pics of your crotch region and plastering it all over the internet:


----------



## CodysMustache

You realize the girl is 21 and Emma is 25. Sorry they don't act grown up enough for you and get pelvic tramp stamps at age 31 like Brie. yes very classy indeed.


----------



## O Fenômeno

:jordan4

Dem COLI trolls.


----------



## Tony

Daniel Bryan's promo on this past Smackdown was really good. Serious Bryan is the best Bryan. I've enjoyed Bryan/Kane matches in the past so hopefully tomorrow's match is going to be great to watch. I believe their match is going to be an Extreme Rules match, so I expect the match to be a war and Bryan to sell his injuries like a champ. This match could be Danielson/Morishima-esque so I'm definitely looking forward to it.


----------



## Certified G

Londrick said:


> You obviously don't know Brie if you think she's superficial or trashy. She's a lot more likeable and classier than the skanks in your sig, Paige and Emma.


Jeez calm down bro. You're reacting in the same hostile way to him as you did to me earlier this week when I said I hated Brie coming out to the ring with Bryan. 

I'm a big Bryan fan as evident by several of my positive posts in this thread, but the minute I (and someone else in this case) says something "negative" you start blasting us and Emma because she's in our sig..?


----------



## bmtrocks

I've always thought most Diva's in WWE were pretty fucking sexy and I would never say no to them for the most part...not sure what's people's problems with them. No straight man would truly say no to any of the Diva's.


----------



## THANOS

bmtrocks said:


> I've always thought most Diva's in WWE were pretty fucking sexy and I would never say no to them for the most part...not sure what's people's problems with them. No straight man would truly say no to any of the Diva's.


That depends. Personally, I have a girlfriend who looks like a blend of Brie and Cameron Diaz but with a more curvacious body, so I can tell you right now none of the divas would supercede that. Outside of looks though, I'm a faithful dude so I would certainly say no to the divas for that reason anyway. Personality-wise I definitely find Brie the most attractive and I have a thing for Emma because I think Aussie accents are sexy as fuck.


----------



## Onehitwonder

bmtrocks said:


> I've always thought most Diva's in WWE were pretty fucking sexy and I would never say no to them for the most part...not sure what's people's problems with them. No straight man would truly say no to any of the Diva's.


I dont think any male has any problem with their body parts, but they just come off as... well fake. I could do lot of things with them, but dating is not one of them... I guess I could be wrong, and they could be really nice girls in real life. 

One of the reasons why I personaly like Paige, is that he doesnt seem fake like the rest of the divas. It could be just me.


----------



## JustJoel

Ithil said:


> I will say Cena took that knee like a champ. Didn't fall back or turn his head away like most opponents, he just lowered his head and took the knee in the face. Given that if it's too stiff it could break his nose it's brave.


"You must spread some reputation around before giving it to Ithil again"

Absolutely true - Cena put it all on Bryan to hit it clean; The Champ is...laying over there? Napping?


----------



## p862011

too bad cena cant sell the gts still


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

GTS is a sloppy move in general.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

MyNameIsJonMarston said:


> GTS is a sloppy move in general.


 looks pretty awesome when done correctly: :bryan


----------



## Happenstan

IDONTSHIV said:


> looks pretty awesome when done correctly: :bryan



Well look at that. Something else Bryan is better than Punk at.


----------



## p862011

IDONTSHIV said:


> looks pretty awesome when done correctly: :bryan


only ziggler seems to know how to sell it and take it on the chin like a man:ziggler2


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

No, Undertaker sells the GTS best. #trollface


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This is from PwInsider Elite. If any of this is true, then :fpalm. Being #2 in merch and having arenas chant his name must mean only the chant is over.  Crowds didnt hijack ppvs just for a chant.This better be NEWZ.



> There has been a lot of talk within WWE about where Daniel Bryan will be in the next few months. Some higher-ups feel that Bryan isn't over, it's the "yes!" chant that is over. They feel that Bryan peaked at WrestleMania XXX with the WWE World Heavyweight Title win.
> 
> It's said that a lot of top guys argue with officials about how they're booked or portrayed but Bryan doesn't. There's not a lot of ego with how Bryan carries himself backstage and in how he deals with creative.
> 
> There are many people waiting to see if Bryan cools off and gets moved out of his current position or if he gets hotter and stays there.


----------



## Born of Osiris

That seems to forum-like to be true. WWE can't be that stupid to believe that.


----------



## Certified G

I almost hope they take him out of the main event and drop him down the card, just to see the crowds hijack Raw again and prove the WWE wrong once again.


----------



## Stone Hot

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is from PwInsider Elite. If any of this is true, then :fpalm. Being #2 in merch and having arenas chant his name must mean only the chant is over.  Crowds didnt hijack ppvs just for a chant.This better be NEWZ.


Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


----------



## Londrick

Not surprised about the ego bit. Bryan seems really humble and is just glad to be out there wrestling.

:HA @ some in the company thinking the yes chant is what's over.

Agreed about him peaking @ WM. Unless he faces Taker or Brock, Bryan's gonna have a hard time having big feuds with the likes of Sheamus, ADR, random face turning heel to challenge for the #3094350, etc.


----------



## Srdjan99

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


Or book Bryan vs Lesnar for Summerslam, that's how you keep Bryan over, book him against a monster who CONQUERED THE STREAK


----------



## JustJoel

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. *It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan*. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


Whoa, dude - Did you, like, time travel here from 8mo. ago? I remember that was a thing, right up until Big Show/Orton happened :banderas


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


So what you're saying is that the "yes chant" is what's been drawing the highest ratings in the company for the past 3 months and not the actual person doing it?

Ok then.. :ti

And keep in mind that he's STILL dominating the ratings while feuding with Kane for the zillionth time, and he's still just as over as ever, rendering your entire "peeked" argument null and void. WM30 was only the beginning not the peek.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan *and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself*.


That's not a fact, just an opinion. Bryan is still getting the highest rated Raw segments even now as Champion. And plus, they did the whole Bryan chasing the title part of the storyline from SummerSlam 2013 to WM 30. That was 7 MONTHS of build-up until Bryan finally got his revenge. It would make absolutely no sense to put the title on someone else now and re-start the storyline all over again. That would be terrible. That was phase 1 of the storyline. Bryan's title reign is now phase 2. Now, they just have to give him a strong title reign and they will have a new "made" man in WWE, even though he already is. But a strong title reign just further cements it.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Apparently Cena, Batista, HHH and many others peaked at their respective big Wrestlemania wins too.


----------



## Mr. I

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


Don't try to bullshit people like that, please. No one buys that you actually think (or know) anything about wrestling heat, or angles. You simply want the belt off Bryan because you don't like him for some arbitrary reason.

So don't pretend you have any kind of logic in there, or you have Bryan's "best interests" in mind. Never mind that the talk of "chases" is completely braindead, and sounds like something you vaguely heard someone say, so you're parroting it without understanding it.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Bryan will do just fine...even if he doesn't have the belt.

Orton stayed over for like 2 years and all he did was have random feuds,rarely cut promos.

Good feuds will take him far...Punk was entertaining when he had Undertaker,and Brock Lesnar feuds.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Did you not hear the crowd reaction to Shield/Evolution on Monday???????? That's what people want to see, obviously.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

When someone on the roster eclipses Bryan's crowd response, then I'll concede he is fading. No one is close right now. I do think Bryan faces an institutional heightism problem. How heavy do you think Roman Reigns would be pushed if he got the reaction Bryan gets. Is it even possible for another "superstar" to get the reaction Bryan got in Providence or the YOU DESERVE IT post Mania? I think Bryan's current storyline of protecting Brie, of protecting your own resonates far more with the live crowd than any other storylines at the top of the card. Here's your challenge WWE:Get someone else on your roster this over:


----------



## THA_WRESTER

I think how bad ass Kane is right now, is definitely overshadowing the overness of Daniel Bryan. Kane is doing fantastic right now, he should honestly keep this role for another year and a half-2 years, and continue to be Stephanies personal monster so she can handle the majority of the mic work. Kane deserves one last good run, and this should be the start of it right here!!


----------



## Stone Hot

lol at the can of worms I opened relax people Im just stating MY OPINION on what I think should happen with DB. No need to get all sensitive.


----------



## Stone Hot

Ithil said:


> Don't try to bullshit people like that, please. No one buys that you actually think (or know) anything about wrestling heat, or angles. You simply want the belt off Bryan because you don't like him for some arbitrary reason.
> 
> So don't pretend you have any kind of logic in there, or you have Bryan's "best interests" in mind. Never mind that the talk of "chases" is completely braindead, and sounds like something you vaguely heard someone say, so you're parroting it without understanding it.


fpalm I never said I dont like Bryan. Im just saying whats true and that a babyface is more over when chasing the title rather than holding it. Its a FACT and thats something you have to deal with it. BLOCKED


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> This is from PwInsider Elite. If any of this is true, then :fpalm. Being #2 in merch and having arenas chant his name must mean only the chant is over.  Crowds didnt hijack ppvs just for a chant.This better be NEWZ.


Dirt Sheets bro 99% opinion 1% Misunderstood Truth


----------



## Blade Runner

yeah, it's the YES chant that's over, that's why they tried giving it to a.j lee, sheamus and big show and the chant didn't stick. nevermind the fact that crowds chant "DANIEL BRYAN" almost as much as the yes gesture these days, and nevermind the fact that entire PPV's were hijacked because bryan wasn't featured. Yeah, it's the YES chant that's over. fpalm


----------



## StraightYesSociety

SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah, it's the YES chant that's over, that's why they tried giving it to a.j lee, sheamus and big show and the chant didn't stick. nevermind the fact that crowds chant "DANIEL BRYAN" almost as much as the yes gesture these days, and nevermind the fact that entire PPV's were hijacked because bryan wasn't featured. Yeah, it's the YES chant that's over. fpalm


They're just chanting catching things like "Daniel Bryan" oh and lets not forget how "You Deserve it" just rolls off the tongue :


----------



## JamesK

Stone Hot said:


> lol at he can of worms I opened relax people Im just stating MY OPINION on what I think should happen with DB. No need to get all sensitive.


Because it's your opinion that can't stop other people to say that you are wrong..

Your opinion is wrong and dated. Two years ago maybe we could argue with you if this was the case or not.

Right now though that opinions can show only two things. Or you try to troll people and gain some reaction or you are just in denial.


----------



## O Fenômeno

We're chanting "YES!" because Nirvana just got inducted to the Hall of Fame...

Nirvana are from Aberdeen and so is Daniel Bryan..

The crowd is just chanting YES because Bryan is from the same town as Nirvana.

:draper2
:jordan5


----------



## Mr. I

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm I never said I dont like Bryan. Im just saying whats true and that a babyface is more over when chasing the title rather than holding it. Its a FACT and thats something you have to deal with it. BLOCKED


I would ask you to actually explain, with examples, and context, how a face champion can't exist and faces can only chase, but apparently you fear anyone pointing out how unsubstantiated your opinion is and must ignore those who do, so....


----------



## lufego10

Cool interview


----------



## #Mark

Stone Hot said:


> Their right. It is the yes chant that is over more so than bryan. IMO they need to take the title off Bryan and get him back to chasing the title cause thats when a superstar is more over during the chase than being champion itself.


Bryan hasn't done the chant in almost a month and he's still a million times over than any other act on RAW. If you guys want to talk about someone not being over, look no further than your precious Shield/Evolution feud. They've been putting crowds to sleep for weeks now. I honestly can't remember one week where the crowds actually reacted to that feud.


----------



## JustJoel

THA_WRESTER said:


> I think how bad ass Kane is right now, is definitely overshadowing the overness of Daniel Bryan. Kane is doing fantastic right now, he should honestly keep this role for another year and a half-2 years, and continue to be Stephanies personal monster so she can handle the majority of the mic work. Kane deserves one last good run, and this should be the start of it right here!!


Not really. Welcome to a Bryan feud: The guy he faces looks about as good as he possibly can. Take your boy from your sig (Wyatt), or HHH, or Cesaro, or Orton, or Sheamus, and so on. They all shine because the crowd reactions and character roles are set right. Bryan gets he best out of people. It's just how it is, and has been for many years now.

I like Kane and all, but nah.


----------



## Eulonzo

Jarsy1 said:


> LOL check this out


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot

#Mark said:


> *Bryan hasn't done the chant in almost a month* and he's still a million times over than any other act on RAW. If you guys want to talk about someone not being over, look no further than your precious Shield/Evolution feud. They've been putting crowds to sleep for weeks now. I honestly can't remember one week where the crowds actually reacted to that feud.


umm what? lol thats not true.


----------



## NastyYaffa

I so hope that Kane/Bryan main events over Shield/Evolution tonight.

Kane & Bryan segments have got soooo much bigger reactions than Shield & Evolution ones.

And it will probably be a better match too.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

#Mark said:


> *Bryan hasn't done the chant in almost a month* and he's still a million times over than any other act on RAW. If you guys want to talk about someone not being over, look no further than your precious Shield/Evolution feud. They've been putting crowds to sleep for weeks now. I honestly can't remember one week where the crowds actually reacted to that feud.


What are you talking about? He just did it two weeks ago. He and Brie did it in the middle of the ring. And the week before that he was on his honeymoon with Brie, so of course he didn't do it there. The week before that? He did it. Only reason he didn't do it this week was because he wasn't in a position to. He was accompanying his wife out to a match. 

I get that people are trying to say that it's Bryan who's over and not the yes chant (which he is, people who are saying it's just the yes chant need their brains examined) but I don't get why people on this website are saying he hasn't done the yes chant in a while. He just fucking did it two weeks ago. Not doing it for one week doesn't = while ago or month ago.

I do agree with the source however that Bryan has peeked at Mania. The only reason given however is that there's nothing really for Bryan to do. Unless he gets put back into a feud with Evolution, there isn't going to be much of a reason for the fans to show their support because they know he's going to win.

Now, if he ends up having a match against Brock Lesnar, the guy who just ended the Undertakers streak (incase Heyman didn't already tell you), the crowd support for Bryan will be insane.


----------



## #Mark

I completely forgot about that Brie segment. The point remains though that he didn't do it on RAW and Smackdown and was still considerably more over than anyone else.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Kane learns today who the true MAWNSTAH is.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm so ready for this match tonight...I'm wearing my Bryan yes shirt right now


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well whaddya know. Bryan can suplex a guy who weighs over 100 pounds more than him:










PLUS, I want Sami to be a Bryan ally:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This could easily be the finish of Bryan/Kane tonight, except no dq. Bryan beats him into submission:


----------



## Born of Osiris

Bryan hasn't wrestled since Mania. Can't wait for tonight :mark:


----------



## Tony

The match should be great and I expect the little man/big man dynamic to be played really well. Bryan's going to show why he's the Best Wrestler in the World :bryan


----------



## World's Best

Don't know if everyone has heard this, but this is from the Jim Ross show.


----------



## Beatles123

Guys...



> Backstage Talk on Daniel Bryan's Future
> Posted by Steve Carrier on 05/04/2014 at 10:30 AM
> 
> There has been a lot of talk within WWE about where Daniel Bryan will be in the next few months. Some higher-ups feel that Bryan isn't over, it's the "yes!" chant that is over. They feel that Bryan peaked at WrestleMania XXX with the WWE World Heavyweight Title win.
> 
> It's said that a lot of top guys argue with officials about how they're booked or portrayed but Bryan doesn't. There's not a lot of ego with how Bryan carries himself backstage and in how he deals with creative.
> 
> There are many people waiting to see if Bryan cools off and gets moved out of his current position or if he gets hotter and stays there.


Source: PWInsider

Are we worried?


----------



## Vyer

Beatles123 said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: PWInsider
> 
> Are we worried?


I'll take that report with a grain of salt. The WWE invested a lot in Bryan and had him go over Triple H, Randy Orton, and Batista at WM. If they truly felt that way, they never would of done any of that. Also, Bryan just won the freaking Champion and only held it for a short time and they're already worried?! Please...


----------



## Tony

It's probably dirt sheet talk so I take it with a grain of salt, but :lol if they think Daniel Bryan's not over and it's just the "Yes!" chants. He's not over even though he gets his name chanted, consistently gets strong reactions when he comes out and when he's wrestling, crowd going fucking mad when he gets the hot tag in tag matches, and even got "You deserve it" chants after Wrestlemania, something that hasn't been done in WWE ever. I just don't buy it.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

That was definitely true at one time. How true it is now is another question.

It wouldn't surprise me if there are people in management who actually still believe that garbage. Remember, these are the same people that thought Orton-Batista could draw as the ME of WM30.


----------



## THANOS

I find it hilarious that people think Bryan peaked at Mania 30, even though there isn't a single fact out there that could be used to prove he did. Let's see, he's still drawing the most viewers to his segments on the show, even feuding with Kane, and he's still getting by far the most cheers and reaction on the show. How can anyone equate that to him losing momentum, which would have to happen for Bryan to have peaked?


----------



## Born of Osiris

I think you mean WM30 Thanos :lmao


----------



## THANOS

KuroNeko said:


> I think you mean WM30 Thanos :lmao


Shit lol, my bad. Fixed .


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Thanos, you have the link to the previous incarnation of the ratings thread?


----------



## checkcola

Beatles123 said:


> Guys...
> 
> 
> 
> Source: PWInsider
> 
> Are we worried?


Well, if Bryan isn't the most over guy in wrestling, who is? There isn't a real answer to that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan confirmed for the Main Event. You shouldnt be surprised. My boy Thanos has been telling us this for weeks now.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I need this chair! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## NastyYaffa

YES! Bryan is main eventing :bryan :yes :mark:


----------



## Lariatoh!

Of course he's main eventing, he is the face of the WWE!


----------



## P.H. Hatecraft

Bryan is doing what Punk isn't!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

P.H. Hatecraft said:


> Bryan is doing what Punk isn't!


It's the trifecta. He already beat HHH and Cena clean!!!


----------



## NotASmark

During the last minute of the Pens and Rangers game, there was a section of the lower bowl doing the yes chant. I thought it was awesome.


----------



## Born of Osiris

That match was EVEYTHING I wanted! Fucking AWESOME!! 

I LOVE YOU DBRY :bryan


----------



## Tony

Bryan using that forklift was great. It was very Brock Lesnar Judgment Day 2003-esque. I thought it was a really good match and I thought they sold the feud well throughout, and Bryan won! :bryan


----------



## JAROTO

Loved the match. Happy to see Bryan succeed in his first title defense.


----------



## deepelemblues

NotASmark said:


> During the last minute of the Pens and Rangers game, there was a section of the lower bowl doing the yes chant. I thought it was awesome.


pittsburgh has co-opted the YES movement so hard lol, pens, pirates, don't be surprised if you hear it during some steelers games in the fall either...


----------



## Fissiks

hopefully he feuds with someone else...you don't just go from an extreme match to singles match it is really silly booking.


----------



## tabish.f16

D-Bry retains but the feud is not over. Loved the match and kane's monster intensity. Bryan looked intense as well.


----------



## Omega_VIK

His match with Kane was good. And it looks like there's going to be a rematch at the next ppv.


----------



## deepelemblues

tabish.f16 said:


> D-Bry retains but the feud is not over. Loved the match and kane's monster intensity. Bryan looked intense as well.


yeah i loved the way they actually booked kane strong 

didn't much like the ending, much too long getting sprayed by the extinguisher DB shoulda smacked him in the head from behind with something while he was getting sprayed for the win. it's an "extreme rules" match i woulda rather seen DB win with some foreign object than one of his regular finishers


----------



## xdoomsayerx

Good main event. I know some won't like it but Kane/Bryan will continue. After tonight I won't mind it though. 

Second best match of the night behind Shield/Evolution.


----------



## Stone Hot

still wasn't match of the night but it was defiantly # 2


----------



## Born of Osiris

So Kane and Bryan will be continuing. Kinda mixed, I don't know if they can top this match. But they surprised me tonight.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Did you guys just watch the post show? Bryan referenced a chant he got on the indy circuit. He said YOU'RE GOING TO GET Y0UR HEAD KICKED IN!!!! First sign of The Dragon breathing again!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Londrick

Omega_VIK said:


> His match with Kane was good. And it looks like there's going to be a rematch at the next ppv.


:HA @ continuing this feud. They're really trying to make this reign a WOAT contender.


----------



## DGenerationMC

I want an Inferno Match dammit.


----------



## Born of Osiris

BRYAN IS FUCKING BEAST! :mark:


----------



## Fissiks

i wish he suicide dived kane through the table...would have simulated him sending Kane to hell and going with him.


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

DGenerationMC said:


> I want an Inferno Match dammit.


No you don't. They're all horrible


----------



## THA_WRESTER

Lovin this new Kane. How it should've been after he returned with the mask a couple years ago. I know Team Hell No got D.Bryan over, but Kane should've continued to be a singles competitor who just destroys people in the ring, and messes with them psychologically.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Londrick said:


> :HA @ continuing this feud. They're really trying to make this reign a WOAT contender.


I'm hoping for a one and done as well.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Just give me Sheamus/Bryan for payback please.


----------



## rbhayek

Glad they let Bryan main event. The title should ALWAYS main event regardless of if it's Cena, Bryan or some random joe.


----------



## apokalypse

IDONTSHIV said:


> Did you guys just watch the post show? Bryan referenced a chant he got on the indy circuit. He said YOU'RE GOING TO GET Y0UR HEAD KICKED IN!!!! First sign of The Dragon breathing again!!!! :mark: :mark: :mark:


really? Wow, wish and hope this chant catches on.


----------



## Rap God

The match was awesome though the end was kinda embarrassing for kane but hillarious at the same type.We havent seen a match like this from a very long time


----------



## RustyPro

So why doesn't Bryan sell? He took 3 tombstones and look strong as can be through the whole thing. Not hating just asking


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> still wasn't match of the night but it was defiantly # 2


You and I don't always agree, but we see eye to eye here. This was a great match with awesome spots, brought down from pacing issues, but good nonetheless. Shield/Evo was my personal MOTN and I loved the Rollins and Ambrose spots.


----------



## Mr. I

RustyPro said:


> So why doesn't Bryan sell? He took 3 tombstones and look strong as can be through the whole thing. Not hating just asking


He took those two weeks ago, not two hours ago.


----------



## RustyPro

Ithil said:


> He took those two weeks ago, not two hours ago.


He was in a neck brace Monday and at the doctor/trainer office acting in pain earlier in the night though


----------



## Vyer

RustyPro said:


> He was in a neck brace Monday and at the doctor/trainer office acting in pain earlier in the night though


He said the doctor cleared him for tonight.


----------



## RustyPro

Vyer said:


> He said the doctor cleared him for tonight.


All I'm saying is that he could have at least sold it a little so sell Kane as a threat.


----------



## Vyer

RustyPro said:


> All I'm saying is that he could have at least sold it a little so sell Kane as a threat.


 Kane showed that he was a threat when he put Bryan in that brace and caused him to miss some time.


----------



## Romangirl252

It was awesome...bryan prove everybody wrong again


----------



## CupofCoffee

Great main event, thoroughly enjoyed it. The fire extinguisher spot could have been handled a bit better, but that's only a very small negative. At the end of the day, Bryan looked like a badass, Kane really managed to come across as the monster he's supposed to be, and that's all this match had to accomplish. I'm happy.


----------



## Vyer

THANOS said:


> You and I don't always agree, but we see eye to eye here. This was a great match with awesome spots, brought down from pacing issues, but good nonetheless. Shield/Evo was my personal MOTN and I loved the Rollins and Ambrose spots.


I have the same opinion. It was really good though. It was better than what I expected.


----------



## henrymark

Romangirl252 said:


> It was awesome...bryan prove everybody wrong again




What? A Kane-Bryan match outcome is as predictable a match as death and taxes.

Everybody knew Bryan was going over.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I enjoyed Bryan's match. Much better than I expected, especially with Kane turning 47 years old. They both did well tonight. Bryan was the choice of the crowd tonight more so than any performer on the show. Shouldnt be surprised by that.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

I was there live unfortunately my GF who insisted in accompanying me didn't enjoy herself too much. She also loved Cena and Jack Swagger but sspecially El Torito. A lot of empty seats though, I'm not sure if that's normal for Extreme Rules.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> You and I don't always agree, but we see eye to eye here. This was a great match with awesome spots, brought down from pacing issues, but good nonetheless. Shield/Evo was my personal MOTN and I loved the Rollins and Ambrose spots.


i will really have to disagree with you here i'm afraid  i didn't think that the match was anything special outside of that really sick spot from rollins when he dove from the crowd. the match was a bit boring up until the end, and the evolution members didn't look very motivated. i've seen much better outings from the shield, and i even thought they had the match of the night over bryan's match at elimination chamber, but not here. i thought that the main event was slightly more exciting from top to bottom, and the fact that bryan could have an exciting match with 2014 kane speaks volumes about him as a performer.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Something I forgot when You walk by Adam Rose's bus you can hear the theme I thought that was pretty cool.


----------



## THANOS

SVETV988_fan said:


> i will really have to disagree with you here i'm afraid  i didn't think that the match was anything special outside of that really sick spot from rollins when he dove from the crowd. the match was a bit boring up until the end, and the evolution members didn't look very motivated. i've seen much better outings from the shield, and i even thought they had the match of the night over bryan's match at elimination chamber, but not here. i thought that the main event was slightly more exciting from top to bottom, and the fact that bryan could have an exciting match with 2014 kane speaks volumes about him as a performer.


I'll have to watch Evolution/Shield again at some point, but I definitely loved what I saw once Reigns and Batista were left laid out in the ring while the actual talents working with each other. I basically loved the work that HHH, Orton, Ambrose, and Rollins turned in once they left the ring. 

You're bang on about Bryan/Kane though. I loved the match looking back, but the pacing was a little difficult to get past. When I watch it again I'll probably look at it differently and rate it much higher but the slow drive to the ring with the forklift messed with the pace a lot in my opinion . They did throw a lot of interesting opportunities for spots in the match but some, like the flaming table spot, didn't end the way I hoped they would. The simple rope tug to slingshot Kane through it was lackluster for me, and I wanted to at least see a running dropkick, or something to add more impact, than a rope fling, if Bryan was never intended to go through it with Kane.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> I'll have to watch Evolution/Shield again at some point, but I definitely loved what I saw once Reigns and Batista were left laid out in the ring while the actual talents working with each other. I basically loved the work that HHH, Orton, Ambrose, and Rollins turned in once they left the ring.
> 
> You're bang on about Bryan/Kane though. I loved the match looking back, but the pacing was a little difficult to get past. When I watch it again I'll probably look at it differently and rate it much higher but the slow drive to the ring with the forklift messed with the pace a lot in my opinion . They did throw a lot of interesting opportunities for spots in the match but some, like the flaming table spot, didn't end the way I hoped they would. The simple rope tug to slingshot Kane through it was lackluster for me, and I wanted to at least see a running dropkick, or something to add more impact, than a rope fling, if Bryan was never intended to go through it with Kane.


yeah you're right, there were definitely flaws in the main event. i thought kane took some of the bumps awkwardly, but i guess it's not his fault that the WWE insist on booking him as a top level talent long after he passed his prime. even bryan felt a little off and i don't blame him after the few weeks of hell he endured (probably didn't have much time to train properly). the forklist to me was a cool spot, but it would've been much better if the crowd popped hard as he drove it to the ring and not just after he got there. i really liked how they incorporated spots that we rarely see in WWE anymore, even if the flaming table spot felt a little weird. i marked out hard for the flying headbutt off the forklist. :mark:


i agree with you that the 6 man ending was well executed, but also felt like that was dragging on. the crowd, rollin's sick spot and reign's final moments really ended the match on a high note. overall i didn't feel the chemistry between all 6 guys, i would'nt be sad at all if the feud ended and we never got another match. even the crowd didn't seem to feel the match that much up until they started hitting their finishers left and right.


----------



## deepelemblues

> I loved the match looking back, but the pacing was a little difficult to get past. When I watch it again I'll probably look at it differently and rate it much higher but the slow drive to the ring with the forklift messed with the pace a lot in my opinion .


yeah, that was a long way to go for the little (in my view) payoff of bryan flying off the forklift. it's an extreme rules match, high-flying spots shouldn't be the centerpiece. beating the hell out of someone with a bunch of stuff should be. the only parts of the forklift segment i liked were bryan landing on the hood, kane breaking some windows, and bryan walloping him a bunch of times with a crowbar. and that was about 30 seconds out of 4 minutes or so. things picked up again once they got back in the ring. 

any time they were brawling it was good, the rest of it kinda meh. both of the DDTs looked great too.


----------



## JamesK

SVETV988_fan said:


> i marked out hard for the flying headbutt off the forklist. :mark:


----------



## Blade Runner

JamesK said:


>


beautiful.


----------



## Vyer

JamesK said:


>


----------



## RyanRAW

I though Bryan vs Kane was really good. I enjoyed nearly everything liked the creativity of the spots. Bryan going right after Kane before the match officially began was a nice touch showing he has an edge unlike Cena chain wrestling with Orton after his father got assaulted a few months ago and Kane being a beast was great to see again.


----------



## CupofCoffee

Ooh, I think I can top that:






The cheesiness is over 9000.


----------



## THANOS

SVETV988_fan said:


> yeah you're right, there were definitely flaws in the main event. i thought kane took some of the bumps awkwardly, but i guess it's not his fault that the WWE insist on booking him as a top level talent long after he passed his prime. even bryan felt a little off and i don't blame him after the few weeks of hell he endured (probably didn't have much time to train properly). the forklist to me was a cool spot, but it would've been much better if the crowd popped hard as he drove it to the ring and not just after he got there. i really liked how they incorporated spots that we rarely see in WWE anymore, even if the flaming table spot felt a little weird. i marked out hard for the flying headbutt off the forklist. :mark:
> 
> 
> i agree with you that the 6 man ending was well executed, but also felt like that was dragging on. the crowd, rollin's sick spot and reign's final moments really ended the match on a high note. overall i didn't feel the chemistry between all 6 guys, i would'nt be sad at all if the feud ended and we never got another match. even the crowd didn't seem to feel the match that much up until they started hitting their finishers left and right.





deepelemblues said:


> yeah, that was a long way to go for the little (in my view) payoff of bryan flying off the forklift. it's an extreme rules match, high-flying spots shouldn't be the centerpiece. beating the hell out of someone with a bunch of stuff should be. the only parts of the forklift segment i liked were bryan landing on the hood, kane breaking some windows, and bryan walloping him a bunch of times with a crowbar. and that was about 30 seconds out of 4 minutes or so. things picked up again once they got back in the ring.
> 
> any time they were brawling it was good, the rest of it kinda meh. both of the DDTs looked great too.


I agree with you both :clap. I think I may re-watch both matches again tomorrow!


----------



## CupofCoffee

Just a random thought: It seems that the feud against Kane will continue until Payback, and after that, I think that feuding with Sheamus (provided he turns heel in the near future) would be both realistic and enjoyable, and could be provide good matches for Money in the Bank (June 29) and maybe even Battleground (July 20) with the right booking. Who would you like Bryan to face for Summerslam (August 20)? 

Of course, Brock Lesnar would be a dream opponent for Bryan, as he has been campaigning for such a match for a long time - and good ol' JR agrees, by the way. Do you see any other viable pairings? I like to think that a returning Jericho could have a top-notch program with Bryan, but at the same time, this could wait until after Summerslam, as they could trade wins and losses more easily if the title is out of the picture (and I guess nobody wants to see Y2J losing all the time again.) What do you guys think?


----------



## Smoogle

I still think he should feud with (The Miz) Instead of sheamus but I guess we'll see. I think Miz & Bryan have really good chemistry/history so it would be a beautiful storied match.


----------



## CupofCoffee

Smoogle said:


> I still think he should feud with (The Miz) Instead of sheamus but I guess we'll see. I think Miz & Bryan have really good chemistry/history so it would be a beautiful storied match.


They do have chemistry, I agree, but the problem is that Miz is currently in no position to feud with a top guy - unless WWE is either able to build him up massively in a short period of time or trying to de-push Bryan like crazy, I think there is little chance that this is going to happen.


----------



## insanitydefined

JamesK said:


>


I've always hated the flying head but, it's just such an unbelievable move that I don't even think looks that good, it always looks like it either hurts the head but-er more than it does the head but-ee or it just looks like it misses all together and doesn't do anything. I also wish he had hit Kane with a suicide dive on the flaming table spot and gone down with him, either that or hit a dropkick and knock him off like that, I think all he did was kick him, right? It just didn't have the impact that it needed to for a spot that big.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## QuietInRealLife

There you go, Daniel Bryan _did_ close the show after all! 

:dance


----------



## Certified G

Kane vs Daniel Bryan was much better than I expected. I was looking forward to seeing Bryan wrestle, but Kane.. not so much. It started out a little slow but it really picked up and the crowd was completely into Daniel Bryan.

The flaming table spot was a bit weak, but then again how many times do we even get a spot like this? Kane can still go at his age and luckily he didn't drag the match down for which I was afraid.

This wasn't MOTN for me (Evolution/Shield was) but it was still a damn enjoyable match. I'm really glad Daniel Bryan, as champion, got to close the show, as he should.


----------



## Blommen

CupofCoffee said:


> Just a random thought: It seems that the feud against Kane will continue until Payback, and after that, I think that feuding with Sheamus (provided he turns heel in the near future) would be both realistic and enjoyable, and could be provide good matches for Money in the Bank (June 29) and maybe even Battleground (July 20) with the right booking. Who would you like Bryan to face for Summerslam (August 20)?
> 
> Of course, Brock Lesnar would be a dream opponent for Bryan, as he has been campaigning for such a match for a long time - and good ol' JR agrees, by the way. Do you see any other viable pairings? I like to think that a returning Jericho could have a top-notch program with Bryan, but at the same time, this could wait until after Summerslam, as they could trade wins and losses more easily if the title is out of the picture (and I guess nobody wants to see Y2J losing all the time again.) What do you guys think?


The moment Bray Wyatt gets over Cena (which he has to) I want him in a high profile feud with Bryan that lasts through the sume, after him maybe Cesaro for a month or two to establish a rivalry with Heyman. When Bryan beats Cesaro (causing Cesaro to leave Heyman and turn completely face) Heyman calls brock on him who then defeats him at Survivor Series and claims the title. This sets up a Brock vs. Cesaro title match which basically sells itself (two biggest athletic freaks in the WWE) and meanwhile Bryan can start his ascencion back to the top which culminates in him winning the Rumble where he will either regain he title against brock or lose to cena who won it from Brock in the meantime, who then turns heel in the match at Mania.


----------



## Terminator GR

How about Sting vs Bryan or Lesnar, with the Stinger going on to have a one year title reign?

lol ok seriously now, Lesnar vs Cesaro isnt as big you guys think, at least this year. Cesaro cant talk and Heyman has killed his momentum, he still needs much more work.


----------



## Blommen

Terminator GR said:


> How about Sting vs Bryan or Lesnar, with the Stinger going on to have a one year title reign?
> 
> lol ok seriously now, Lesnar vs Cesaro isnt as big you guys think, at least this year. Cesaro cant talk and Heyman has killed his momentum, he still needs much more work.


Oh of course my suggestion was based off the assumption that they figure out what to do with Cesaro. My idea would be to have Cesaro slowly turn from Heyman through some high profile upper midcard feuds like Swagger, Sheamus and Barrett. Ultimately these feuds should be somewhat marred by Heyman causing Cesaro grief, maybe by costing him the IC title, maybe being a bit of sleasy ass, whatever, point is, when Cesaro actually gets to fight Bryan the time, have accidentally cost Cesaro the match in some way. After that Cesaro splits with Heyman and we get face on face Cesaro Bryan match (hello five stars, could you sit next to this match?). Have Bryan retain yet again and then next night on Raw have Heyman return with Brock.


----------



## Happenstan

Terminator GR said:


> How about Sting vs Bryan or Lesnar, with the Stinger going on to have a one year title reign?
> 
> lol ok seriously now, Lesnar vs Cesaro isnt as big you guys think, at least this year. Cesaro cant talk and Heyman has killed his momentum, he still needs much more work.


God knows Bryan could carry Sting to a classic but I don't foresee Sting wrestling much when/if he signs. I wouldn't mind a match with Bryan/Rollins/Cesaro because they would make that match look fan-fucking-tastic but more than likely we'll get a feud with Taker (or nothing at all) that stinks up the joint like the match with Bork Laser did.

Cesaro/Lesnar is nothing right now compared to Bryan/Lesnar. Heyman has currently gutted Cesaro's overness.

Edit: I'd book Cesaro/Bryan at the PPV before SS then have Bryan beat Cesaro clean and have Heyman bring Lesnar in to try to take the title from Bryan at SS. While that is going on have Cesaro break free of Heyman and turn face because Heyman never had real faith in Cesaro over Lesnar. Come RR time a Lesnar/Cesaro match could be nice.


----------



## Eulonzo

I'm definitely cheering my ass off for Bryan tonight.

I'm going to RAW. :mark: I doubt I'll meet him outside of the arena, had this been a year ago then maybe, but I doubt I will, but I'm excited to (hopefully) see him live tonight.


----------



## Terminator GR

At some point Vince and co. must sit down with Lesnar and make a deal with many more dates at least until wrestlemania. Bryan vs Lesnar is the biggest and most interesting match they can book for summerslam, but Lesnar must win the title and carry it until wrestlemania.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Smoogle said:


> I still think he should feud with (The Miz) Instead of sheamus but I guess we'll see. I think Miz & Bryan have really good chemistry/history so it would be a beautiful storied match.


It would be a waste at this point to have Bryan feud with the Miz. Not to mention Sheamus and Bryan are simply a much better fit for each other than Miz/Bryan are, even if they do in fact have good chemistry.



Terminator GR said:


> At some point Vince and co. must sit down with Lesnar and make a deal with many more dates at least until wrestlemania. Bryan vs Lesnar is the biggest and most interesting match they can book for summerslam, but Lesnar must win the title and carry it until wrestlemania.


And who do you have take the title off of Lesnar? It's a bad situation for them to be in. Lesnar/Bryan definitely needs to happen, but Lesnar needs to be the one who wins. But if you give Lesnar the title, all of a sudden you're stuck in a loop here. Lesnar is not going to go through all that traveling. He simply can't do that. So you can't really give him the title.


----------



## deepelemblues

i just wanted to say i wasn't saying i disliked the headbutt, it was a great spot, guy was 20 feet in the air and went 3/4 of the way across the ring easy. incredible spot. but a spot like that, i think it should be a match-ender, not just the a spot 2/3 of the way through the match. unless it was a TLC match but it wasn't


----------



## Eulonzo

Bryan said "You're going to get your head kicked in." on the ER Fallout. :mark:


----------



## Bo Wyatt

IDONTSHIV said:


> I loved how far Bryan flew on both of theses knees. But which one had the better ref reaction?


this man


----------



## Mr. Yes




----------



## Romangirl252

I'm ready for Monday night raw and see Bryan does next... who thinks Kane will try something tonight?


----------



## DanM3

I'm hoping that Bryan goes on to other things but the WWE will probably drag this out. I liked the ER match but the stipulation made the match what it was. I think without a stipulation Kane would struggle.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish Bryan would move on from Kane. Bryan's strong suit is wrestling not doing gimmick matches. I like Kane but I want Bryan to be involved in matches where he and the opponent can do something special. I wish he could get a program with Cesaro soon. Too bad he and Rollins cant have a series because they would tear the house down.


----------



## #Mark

Okay I actually think this Steph/Kane/Brie stuff will have an adverse effect on Bryan. I like Kane but they just don't know how to write for him anymore. This gimmicky angle with the reappearing mask has no place in 2014 (neither does the Cena/Wyatt stuff but I digress). I hope they move on from this fast. I hope Bryan doesn't lose his steam because of this.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> Okay I actually think this Steph/Kane/Brie stuff will have an adverse effect on Bryan. I like Kane but they just don't know how to write for him anymore. This gimmicky angle with the reappearing mask has no place in 2014 (neither does the Cena/Wyatt stuff but I digress). I hope they move on from this fast. I hope Bryan doesn't lose his steam because of this.


I think it will hurt him. He needs to be in a feud showcasing his wrestling ability not a hokey sports entertainment angle.

They said Bryan has a match tonight but never announced an opponent. So, I guess Kane will do something and there wont be a match. Bryan needs some good tv matches. I dont want 4 more weeks of him actig scared for Brie because of Kane.


----------



## Happenstan

#Mark said:


> Okay I actually think this Steph/Kane/Brie stuff will have an adverse effect on Bryan. I like Kane but they just don't know how to write for him anymore. This gimmicky angle with the reappearing mask has no place in 2014 (neither does the Cena/Wyatt stuff but I digress). I hope they move on from this fast. I hope Bryan doesn't lose his steam because of this.


How could it not? Tonight's angle with Bryan has been a giant abortion needing to happen.


----------



## Rap God

:mark: :clap
Edit:Ops , didnt know its already posted.Sorry


----------



## THANOS

Absolute hating the direction they're taking with this Bryan/Kane feud. It would be so much better if Brie was removed from it completely. I like Brie, but she's going to soak up Bryan's popularity like a sponge. Maybe that's what WWE wants, if we are to believe that shitty dirt-sheet report about the yes chant being what's over instead of Bryan fpalm.


----------



## Vyer

Good grief...I don't know about this angle.


----------



## RandomLurker

Just got done making dinner and I sit down and then that segment happened. 

Wae?

Kane + Diva = Shit feuds. Forever shit feuds.


----------



## THANOS

I'm going to just try and enjoy this for all it's goofiness, fuck it :lol.


----------



## The True Believer

Bryan has got to brush up on his acting chops. These past few weeks of segments involving him, Brie, and Stephanie have been cringeworthy as hell and it's not just because of the creative direction. He just sounds so wooden and uninterested, like he doesn't even want to try to emote.


----------



## #Mark

The True Believer said:


> Bryan has got to brush up on his acting chops. These past few weeks of segments involving him, Brie, and Stephanie have been cringeworthy as hell and it's not just because of the creative direction. He just sounds so wooden and uninterested, like he doesn't even want to try to emote.


I don't blame him, Brie or Stephanie. This angle is written terribly and doesn't belong on a wrestling show. Everyone involved is out of their element here. I can't fathom how they thought this would be a good idea.


----------



## Rap God

WWE creative are trying to make Bryan s acting skills better.They know that hes already good in the ring and they want him to be acting good too.Its either this or WWE are burying bryan


----------



## Blade Runner

is it just me, or are the WWE trying to make bryan's feud one of the least interesting ones on the show? his segment hasn't even closed the show since the feud started and he's the champion.


----------



## The True Believer

#Mark said:


> I don't blame him, Brie or Stephanie. This angle is written terribly and doesn't blog on a wrestling show. Everyone involved is out of their element here. I can't fathom how they thought this would be a good idea.


That's probably all there is to it. I mean, I've seen all three do much better than this. Well, except for Brie. :side:


----------



## Vyer

Crap...crap...crap!!


----------



## DoubtGin

UGH


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

Don't mind this feud tbh, just gotta ditch Brie. She's no AJ, and AJ is the best female partner DB had.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

It's almost as if they threw Daniel in this shitty storyline purposely.. To kill his momentum. Wanna know what made WM amazing? The unpredictably and the fact Daniel won the prestigious title. Now, they're making it seem like the title is an after thought.


----------



## Oakue

For the love of god, I am begging you to drop the Brie part of the story. A snail, that has just been hit by a speeding car and is on the side of the road in the process of dying, would do a better acting job than Brie.


----------



## The True Believer

Seriously, I couldn't tell whether Brie was screaming in terror or having an orgasm. Such bad acting. :lol


----------



## Bushmaster

This reign has been absolutely awful. Yes, I know it's early but it's been dreadful.


----------



## #Mark

:lmao 

That last segment was the icing on the cake. I'm not sure what their reasoning is but this is really going to hurt Bryan. I mean come on, running away from the guy he just beat last night? They couldn't make him look like more of a pussy. The title isn't even apart of the angle. Get Bryan away from Steph, Brie and Kane. No one is benefitting from this shit.


----------



## Blade Runner

Words Of Wisdom said:


> It's almost as if they threw Daniel in this shitty storyline purposely.. To kill his momentum. Wanna know what made WM amazing? The unpredictably and the fact Daniel won the prestigious title. Now, they're making it seem like the title is an after thought.


i'm starting to believe this too. they gave bryan the world at wrestlemania because they wanted people to buy the network, they wanted to stick it to cm punk, and quite frankly, it was the only way to make wrestlemania remotely interesting. HHH can wash his hands of anything because he "put him over", but i'm sure that they didn't want him to be a long term champion that mattered, just a feel good footnote in WWE history. 

i can't think of any other reason why he's not the focus of the show, and why his segments are THIS horrible.


----------



## Nuski

This angle is so Ew


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

#Mark said:


> :lmao
> 
> That last segment was the icing on the cake. I'm not sure what their reasoning is but this is really going to hurt Bryan. I mean come on, running away from the guy he just beat last night? They couldn't make him look like more of a pussy. The title isn't even apart of the angle. Get Bryan away from Steph, Brie and Kane. No one is benefitting from this shit.


I think he's running because of Brie. But I agree, Brie needs to go. Just book a seg telling Brie to stay home.


----------



## deepelemblues

drop brie and this feud goes to from mediocre at best to mediocre at worst. women don't get hurt by men in the wwe anymore and everyone knows it, everyone knows kane isn't gonna get to tombstone brie. now if he did that would almost redeem how silly it's been, but i really doubt it's going to happen.


----------



## Oakue

:trips using Bryan's own wife to help kill his popularity. :lol


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

SVETV988_fan said:


> is it just me, or are the WWE trying to make bryan's feud one of the least interesting ones on the show? his segment hasn't even closed the show since the feud started and he's the champion.


He was going to close the show the night his dad died. His match toight ended after the 10:00pm slot. That is usually the best ratings spot on the show, at least it is during football season.

I am pleased Bryan beat ADR clean. I dont think that has ever happened before. I hope he gets a clean win over Ryback too because it hasnt happened before. Not pleased with Brie, but I wont stop watching because of Bryan. Guarantee you that once Reigns becomes champion he will be booked way stronger than this. Still the ADR match was good and I hope they let Bryan did more of those as he keeps one eye on where Kane is going to strike next.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS

deepelemblues said:


> drop brie and this feud goes to from mediocre at best to mediocre at worst. women don't get hurt by men in the wwe anymore and everyone knows it, everyone knows kane isn't gonna get to tombstone brie. now if he did that would almost redeem how silly it's been, but i really doubt it's going to happen.


I agree. I don't condone it, but it's the truth. Austin stunning Steph was crazy, and adding intense fuel to the feud.


----------



## KO Bossy

See, this is why I kind of scoffed at the idea of WWE entering a new era. Once the WM feel good vibes went away, "same old shit" WWE took over. Its like all the positive stuff they did on the RTWM, they're now balancing out with an equal amount of bad.

In the end, nothing really changed. Matches may be good, but creative and booking are still a gigantic problem. Hope Bryan actually manages to overcome this, like he's done in the past. I may not be a big fan, but I'm even less of a fan of WWE's incompetence, especially considering they're a company that employs so called professionals. Its kinda of amusing how a month ago, things were so right, and now...this.


----------



## dan the marino

I'm not sure who thought it'd be a good idea to rehash the Zack Ryder/Eve/Kane/Cena storyline, but whoever thought to copy those notes segment for segment with Bryan deserves to be fed to Al Snows' dogs. And Brie needs to be kayfabe killed off. ...Her sister too actually, they'd be best just hanging around on Total Divas with the red haired girl.


----------



## ErickRowan_Fan

I guess they are really trying to test the theory that Bryan can make anything work.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Brie is killing him. Marrying her was a huge mistake. That gold digger is going to kill his career.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This angle has to end with Bryan absolutely destroying Kane. Just beating the unholy hell out of him. He is going to need too look very strong after this angle. Bryan seemed more serious vs ADR. He needs to keep this up and basically kayfabe end Kane's career.


----------



## KO Bossy

BEST FOR BUSINESS said:


> I'm not sure who thought it'd be a good idea to rehash the *Zack Ryder/Eve/Kane/Cena* storyline, but whoever thought the copy those notes segment for segment with Bryan deserves to be fed to Al Snows' dogs. And Brie needs to be kayfabe killed off. ...Her sister too actually, they'd be best just hanging around on Total Divas.


That's the same thing I first thought of.

I dunno what it is about Kane, but if you look back over the years...that man has survived some bullshit. Its incredible, actually.

-Cena/Zack Ryder/Eve and embracing the hate, which culminated in a love triangle that saw Eve turn heel and Zack taking the plunge off the ramp in his wheelchair
-Being in a love square with Bryan, AJ and Punk
-Getting Lita pregnant and having the baby killed by Snitsky
-X-Pac stealing Tori after losing a match to Waltman with Tori's company over Christmas was at stake, then Tori revealing Kane was sexually frustrated because the fire that killed his parents also Kentucky Fried his dick off
-Electrocuting Shane's testicles and taking out Linda with a Tombstone
-Katie Vick
-The whole May 19th deal
-The Edge feud and having him murder Paul Bearer

And now this.

I'm waiting for the documentary on Kane's relationships with females in the industry. It will be called Kane You Feel the Love Tonight.


----------



## RandomLurker

The sad thing is, that wasn't even the worst part of RAW


----------



## Osize10

oh my this sounds awful. My word...this just sounds really awful. Sorry D Bry. Hopefully he can survive this with some creditability in tact.

Edit: Everything seems so shit right now. D Bry used to save it for me but I don't even think this type of booking can manage to get me interested. Thank God for the vast wwe network library tha can keep me more than satisfied until his next feud.


----------



## Jammy

Are they actually managing to kill Bryan's popularity this soon after mania?

This whole thing is beyond worst case scenario for Bryan's career, wow so fucking bad. he should stand up and say something.


----------



## Blade Runner

Osize10 said:


> oh my this sounds awful. My word...this just sounds really awful. Sorry D Bry. Hopefully he can survive this with some creditability in tact.


it's not his fault though. Ric Flair and The Rock in their prime could not have made this storyline work.


----------



## Osize10

SVETV988_fan said:


> it's not his fault though. Ric Flair and The Rock in their prime could not have made this storyline work.


I'm not turning on D Bry. I'm loathing the assclown(s) who signed off on this.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I don't know what to think.

This might end up being like Punk's reign where it's just filler until the big match. In Punk's case it was where he turned heel and faced Cena. With Bryan it'll be waiting till he faces Lesnar.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Thanks Batista


----------



## Mr. I

CenaBoy4Life said:


> Brie is killing him. Marrying her was a huge mistake. That gold digger is going to kill his career.


The gold digger that started dating him when he was a midcard nobody.


----------



## HHHGame78

I've seen this Kane/Bryan/Brie angle before. It was Cena/Eve/Kane/Ryder. fpalm


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!!

I really like the idea of this current feud, but how it's playing out is corny. There is a ton of history between the two but WWE is only focusing on it from a Total Diva's aspect. I can understand they want people to watch both shows, but they literally had cole mention 1 time (during the ER match) that "these two used to be tag team partners together," and that was it. 

They need to mention that Kane sees Bryan being successful and himself not. I said it before the feud started, I've been saying it all night in other threads: focus this feud around team Hell No and not Brie Bella. Plus, have Stephanie lose control of Kane. To the point where she is scared of him herself, even begging Bryan to stop him at all costs.

That's how you make a great feud, history. That's how you make a great monster, have the owner lose control.


----------



## JustJoel

I feel like there is potential in the story, but it's been lackluster. A kidnapping, a Steph pleading with Bryan to stop Kane, a past history angle - some other element to up the ante. 

And Brie needs to figure out a way to project her screaming so that I don't change the channel. Because it's that or tear at my ears until they bleed. I think I'd come to miss my ears in time, so I'm confident I made the right decision.


----------



## CenaBoy4Life

Like Foley said its Ryder and Eve all over again. This is horrible. He might as well drop the belt to Batista.


----------



## ecabney

This trash feud comes with the territory. Top guys get at least one garbage feud with Kane before they move onto something else.

:jordan4 at Punk being too entitled to work a program with Kane


----------



## JY57

people should wait for MITB when Bryan is on to something new before jumping the gun on his demise.


----------



## Lazyking

I think the storyline will be fine if Bryan basically kills Kane in the end. Remember the Ryder angle was shit but it was worse because he didn't get the payback and Eve left him lol.

That's not going to happen here. If bryan buries Kane alive with no help and we never see Kane again (the man is almost 50) then it can be saved.. The real question is, who does Bryan face after Kane?


----------



## Romangirl252

I think it was alright tonight but wish he could move on from fueding with Kane


----------



## Lazyking

Romangirl252 said:


> I think it was alright tonight but wish he could move on from fueding with Kane


As do I but he has no one else to feud with.


----------



## JY57

Lazyking said:


> I think the storyline will be fine if Bryan basically kills Kane in the end. Remember the Ryder angle was shit but it was worse because he didn't get the payback and Eve left him lol.
> 
> That's not going to happen here. If bryan buries Kane alive with no help and we never see Kane again (the man is almost 50) then it can be saved.. The real question is, who does Bryan face after Kane?


See No Evil 2 coming out in October. He will return after his feud with Bryan


----------



## kokepepsi

Not surprised he is being booked like this.
If Bryan keeps getting pops and crowd reactions after all this shit it will be a testament to how unburiable this guy is.


----------



## HHHGame78

ecabney said:


> :jordan4 at Punk being too entitled to work a program with Kane


Dude was smart to get out while the getting was good.


----------



## Blade Runner

Lazyking said:


> I think the storyline will be fine if Bryan basically kills Kane in the end. Remember the Ryder angle was shit but it was worse because he didn't get the payback and Eve left him lol.
> 
> That's not going to happen here. If bryan buries Kane alive with no help and we never see Kane again (the man is almost 50) then it can be saved.. The real question is, who does Bryan face after Kane?


 i don't think it will be easy to shake off the sight of champion daniel bryan driving away in fear from kane, and this coming from one of the biggest bryan fans on the forum.. didn't bryan beat him last night in an extreme rules match, why would he fear him like that? it makes him look incredibly weak even for an underdog.


nevermind all the other totally ridiculous, non believable elements of this feud so far.


----------



## apokalypse

Kane/Orton/Batista vs the shield while HHH should have continue fued with Bryan but one guy could replace him for wrestling match is Big SHow or Henry turn heel.

Batista eating too many pins and losing credibility against Bryan which they considering going for...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I know there is a thread for this, but I thought this tribute vid for Conor should be posted here. The image of his dad sitting on the couch with all of Conor's toys behind him will rend your heart:


----------



## Ham and Egger

Who would have thought that a lot of Daniel Bryan's history and feuds would be with all people Kane?????


----------



## Romangirl252

IDONTSHIV said:


> I know there is a thread for this, but I thought this tribute vid for Conor should be posted here. The image of his dad sitting on the couch with all of Conor's toys behind him will rend your heart:


That was awesome...cried while I watched it


----------



## Rap God

:clap


----------



## The Cynical Miracle

DB needs to pull a Punk and say creative's shit stinks when it does, and not just say his catchphrase.


----------



## LKRocks

Bryan needs to grow a spine. Start saying "no" to creative more often. He's the top guy on the company right now. He shouldn't be afraid to them tell to fuck off when they give him these horrible "B horror movie" tier angles.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I dont want Bryan to "pull a Punk", but he could really screw WWE over if he walked away. wwe has a dearth 0f top faces. If he left, it would be a sad state of affairs. I know that is not happening so I hope WWE shakes things up with the Kane storyline. Maybe have Bryan hunt him, just do something different than Brie is terrorized and Bryan leads the retreat from Kane.


----------



## r0scoe

LKRocks said:


> Bryan needs to grow a spine. Start saying "no" to creative more often. He's the top guy on the company right now. He shouldn't be afraid to them tell to fuck off when they give him these horrible "B horror movie" tier angles.


Maybe he's doing it because it gives his wife screentime

Maybe he's doing it because it gives his friend Glenn screentime

Maybe he just doesn't care and wants to be the good company guy so he gets to keep his title for a while


----------



## THANOS

Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .

This is Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time. 

Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud commences without a single boo in sight. 

You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.

Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlour beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


----------



## JamesK

THANOS said:


> Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .
> 
> This Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time.
> 
> Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud comments without a single boo in sight.
> 
> You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.
> 
> Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlor beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


All the positivity i wanted for this feud in one post...Thank you THANOS.


----------



## Rap God

THANOS said:


> Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .
> 
> This Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time.
> 
> Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud comments without a single boo in sight.
> 
> You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.
> 
> Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlor beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


You mean like this?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .
> 
> This is Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time.
> 
> Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud commences without a single boo in sight.
> 
> You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.
> 
> Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlour beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


I needed that


----------



## Born of Osiris

That's the power of THANOSism for ya


----------



## DGenerationMC

LOL Bryan breaks HHH's shovel in half to save the world from getting buried LOL


----------



## Coney718

To me Bryan hasnt been the same since his father passed (understandably). He hasnt cut a real promo since then and the few times he has spoke he just hasnt seemed..himself. I cant really put my finger on it but he definitely looks like he's had the wind taken out of his sails.


----------



## THANOS

Coney718 said:


> To me Bryan hasnt been the same since his father passed (understandably). He hasnt cut a real promo since then and the few times he has spoke he just hasnt seemed..himself. I cant really put my finger on it but he definitely looks like he's had the wind taken out of his sails.


Yeah he's definitely shaken up, understandable so, but it's not negatively affecting his performance. If anything it's added a bit of conflicted edge to him. Check out this promo from last Smackdown.






You can tell he's channelling his feelings about his Dad passing when he ups the intensity when discussing protecting his family.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I really need the positivity right now because I'm not thrilled with where this Kane feud is going.


----------



## Starbuck

So yeah, Brie has made Bryan unwatchable for me. I just can't do it because she's absolutely fucking horrible. I can't even do what I usually do and just lol my way through silly segments. It's actually painful and for the first time in months I forwarded through Bryan's segments. Bryan has been fine, Kane has been fine, Stephanie has been carrying this whole thing tbh but Brie...kill me now. They need to get her the hell away from him ASAP or he's going to die a slow painful death. I understand she is his wife but jesus, somebody needs to tell her that she's diminishing rather than enhancing his character profile right now. They may be a happy couple in real life but they have ZERO chemistry as an on screen couple and it's so cringe worthy to watch that I can't do it. I pray to God all this shit is over and done with after Payback. This whole thing would be a million times better if it was just Stephanie sending Kane after Bryan without involving Brie at all.

I will say this though and it is something I said before Wrestlemania, having Bryan go over the 2 top heels in the company on the same night just might turn out to bite them in the ass, especially now that both heels are now being used to give the rub to somebody else. There's the also the issue of his ability to carry a top level main event program as champion and without the appeal of the chase and/or a dominant super heel holding him down because as an actual character, there isn't an abundance of things to work with. I'm not saying that he's going to lose momentum or that he can't do it but I think it's a valid question to raise going forward. Even still, this is his first program and they've been hit by an unfortunate series of events. I just hope Brie fucks off soon so I can start enjoying his segments again. It's crazy to think of the chemistry of Stephanie and Hunter as an on screen couple or Edge and Lita compared to Brie and Bryan who are just about a step above Cena and Eve levels of chemistry. Anybody remember that?










tl;dr? GET BRIE THE FUCK AWAY AND DO IT QUICKLY.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is Brie really the problem or her acting? Everyone keep saying it's her acting but even if she was good I still think the angle would be bad. 


I've never liked any angles that had any romance in them. The Eve/Ryder one was horrible and AJ ruined what could have been an amazing Bryan/Punk fued.


----------



## THANOS

Starbuck said:


> So yeah, Brie has made Bryan unwatchable for me. I just can't do it because she's absolutely fucking horrible. I can't even do what I usually do and just lol my way through silly segments. It's actually painful and for the first time in months I forwarded through Bryan's segments. Bryan has been fine, Kane has been fine, Stephanie has been carrying this whole thing tbh but Brie...kill me now. They need to get her the hell away from him ASAP or he's going to die a slow painful death. I understand she is his wife but jesus, somebody needs to tell her that she's diminishing rather than enhancing his character profile right now. They may be a happy couple in real life but they have ZERO chemistry as an on screen couple and it's so cringe worthy to watch that I can't do it. I pray to God all this shit is over and done with after Payback. This whole thing would be a million times better if it was just Stephanie sending Kane after Bryan without involving Brie at all.
> 
> I will say this though and it is something I said before Wrestlemania, having Bryan go over the 2 top heels in the company on the same night just might turn out to bite them in the ass, especially now that both heels are now being used to give the rub to somebody else. There's the also the issue of his ability to carry a top level main event program as champion and without the appeal of the chase and/or a dominant super heel holding him down because as an actual character, there isn't an abundance of things to work with. I'm not saying that he's going to lose momentum or that he can't do it but I think it's a valid question to raise going forward. Even still, this is his first program and they've been hit by an unfortunate series of events. I just hope Brie fucks off soon so I can start enjoying his segments again. It's crazy to think of the chemistry of Stephanie and Hunter as an on screen couple or Edge and Lita compared to Brie and Bryan who are just about a step above Cena and Eve levels of chemistry. Anybody remember that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tl;dr? GET BRIE THE FUCK AWAY AND DO IT QUICKLY.


Yeah Brie has been outlandishly bad in these segments and that's putting it mildly :lol, but I think it would be a trillion times better if they just placed a muzzle on her so to speak. Her vocal acting is what's ruining the whole thing not her physical acting. Either remove her from the storyline completely or make her Bryan's silent "Charlie Chaplin" type companion.

One thing you don't have to worry about though is this affecting Bryan in any way, he's been through worse than this before and only got more over as a result. The only thing Bryan needs to do in this storyline is try and have fun with it, because if he's enjoying himself than so will the viewer. Having said that, it's understandable why he hasn't looked like he's having too much fun so far, given what he's been through, but hopefully he's able to have a bit of fun in the coming weeks to try and take his mind off that.


----------



## dan the marino

Brie needs to go. She can take Nikki with her actually.

Should just keep those two on Total Divas like Eva Marie tbh. It's not like they add anything to the show.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Ya know, the Bellas have been going on and on about how their in-ring stuff have gotten better.

It's funny cause I just stare at their asses in those _short short short_ shorts the whole time.


----------



## Rap God

:clap
:mark:


----------



## Vyer

THANOS said:


> Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .
> 
> This is Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time.
> 
> Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud commences without a single boo in sight.
> 
> You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.
> 
> Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlour beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


According to this: http://pwtorch.com/artman2/publish/WWE_News_3/article_78222.shtml#.U2lBY_ldUd9



> - The third Bryan segment played well in the arena, creating a nice horror movie suspense scene with a loud bang when Stephanie McMahon hit the windshield. The first two didn't really engage the live audience.
> 
> (5) Daniel Bryan beat Alberto Del Rio with the Yes! Lock. Bryan got a huge pop with all the passion you would expect. The pyro for Kane was being set up early in the match, so the crowd knew he was coming out. Good match, overall, but was killed some by people focusing more on Kane's intro. The fourth backstage segment played well with live crowd.



So yeah the first two segements didn't seemd to do well with getting the audience, but the last two segments was successful in it's goal. Bryan also got the pop of the night. So maybe they know what their doing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Connor made Bryan tap and pinned HHH clean. I dont think any other than Stone Crusher could pull that off. God Bless Him!


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

IDONTSHIV said:


> Connor made Bryan tap and pinned HHH clean. I dont think any other than Stone Crusher could pull that off. God Bless Him!


I laughcried when he hooked HHH's leg and when he told AJ to stop the craziness.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is clearly the most over man on this forum. Look at all the mostly insipid threads springing up about him, primarily from haters. Bryan is the straw that stirs the drink. I am no fan of this Kane angle, but watch Bryan connect even more to the casual fan who understands that you gotta protect your own. Some have likened the angle to Kane/ Ryder but they fail to see that Bryan has risen above burial. He is exponentially more over than Ryder ever was. People hated the angle last week with Kane attacking after the Paige match, yet Bryan and Kane were the peak male 18-34 viewing segment. Hopefully the Kane angle improves over the next 3 weeks,but worry not Bryan fans, He no sells burials better than anyone.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I think Bryan is going to be the one who's going to do the burying here to Kane with that buried alive match.
:bryan


----------



## JY57

KuroNeko said:


> I think Bryan is going to be the one who's going to do the burying here to Kane with that buried alive match.
> :bryan


Meh he will be back in few weeks like nothing happened, he will just be out of Bryan's hair. For Bryan's sake (personally don't care) he is not facing newly turned Big Show, Orton # 1,111,452 or a Returning Miz after Payback.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I laughcried when he hooked HHH's leg and when he told AJ to stop the craziness.



















Conor hooked the leg in case HHH went into business for himself.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> Fellow Bryan fans, don't worry so much about this storyline .
> 
> This is Bryan we're talking about, nothing derails his momentum. He's virtually unburiable. He's been an angry goat, a woman abuser, a nerd, a ladies man, and many other gimmicks designed to keep him in the midcard and he's risen above all of that time after time.
> 
> Bryan isn't cheered because he's an underdog, or because of the yes chant, he's cheered because he's skilled, likable and relatable. You should save this post, because I can tell you right now, Bryan will be just as over if not more over with the fans after his Kane feud commences without a single boo in sight.
> 
> You have to understand, what the fickle bunch on here and on social media want to see, is different than what the "paying consumer" wants to see. They enjoy the cheesy cringe worthy segments, despite how we feel about them, and this type of feud will only get more casuals on Bryan's bandwagon. The adult/hardcore fanbase will always be on Bryan's side so there's nothing to worry about there. There's no point bitching about crap that WON'T derail Bryan's momentum, so either tune out of the feud for a bit and watch something else or try and enjoy it for the zany silliness like me.
> 
> Personally, what I would like Bryan to do in this feud is turn up the comedic side of his personality. The Rock has feuded with Billy Gunn about ass cream in the past and how can we forget the hilarious Steve Austin/Booker T feud with the grocery store and funeral parlour beat downs. My advice to Bryan would be to run with this and have as much fun as he can. If the audience can tell he's having fun then they will enjoy it.


you make a ton of sense in what you're saying THANOS, but you need to remember that bryan was also continuously supported despite the shitty booking because he was never given a fair chance at the top. now he's getting a chance at the top, it might not be "fair" to some of us, but to others they might perceive it as bryan dropping the ball. that could lead in diminished crowd support for him and more momentum on other guys that are actually booked with compelling storylines.


i feel like bryan is a best buddy or familly member sometimes, and it angers me when i feel like the WWE might be manipulating events to get their way like they always have when it comes to people they don't want at the top. i can see how this storyline could be amusing, but it's not the type of thing that will really make him go to the next level. maybe he'll go on to more interesting feuds after this, but it's crucial for him not to lose interest in the early stages otherwise there WILL be some people that fall off the bandwagon, and without bryan's overwhelming unanimous crowd support, he's really just a very good hand for the WWE but not "face of the company material".

if some of us don't get angry, if some of us don't call out the WWE for their counterconscructive booking, then the rise of bryan might amount to nothing but a footnote. it's by being passive that tyrants get their way.  

let's give it more time, but there's something terribly wrong when even I can't enjoy a bryan storyline for as hard as I try.


----------



## Starbuck

IDONTSHIV said:


> Conor hooked the leg in case HHH went into business for himself.


Look at all those jealous faces on the outside. Only the Stone Crusher could take out Triple H with one punch. 

DEY ALL MAD AT DA GOAT STONE CRUSHER

:HHH2


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> Meh he will be back in few weeks like nothing happened, he will just be out of Bryan's hair. For Bryan's sake (personally don't care) he is not facing newly turned Big Show, Orton # 1,111,452 or a Returning Miz after Payback.


One question for you JY57 if you don't mind. Who are your favourite wrestlers? I always see you as a report poster but rarely ever see you discuss wrestlers you like or dislike. 



IDONTSHIV said:


> Conor hooked the leg in case HHH went into business for himself.


That's so heartwarming :dance.



SVETV988_fan said:


> you make a ton of sense in what you're saying THANOS, but you need to remember that bryan was also continuously supported despite the shitty booking because he was never given a fair chance at the top. now he's getting a chance at the top, it might not be "fair" to some of us, but to others they might perceive it as bryan dropping the ball. that could lead in diminished crowd support for him and more momentum on other guys that are actually booked with compelling storylines.
> 
> 
> i feel like bryan is a best buddy or familly member sometimes, and it angers me when i feel like the WWE might be manipulating events to get their way like they always have when it comes to people they don't want at the top. i can see how this storyline could be amusing, but it's not the type of thing that will really make him go to the next level. maybe he'll go on to more interesting feuds after this, but it's crucial for him not to lose interest in the early stages otherwise there WILL be some people that fall off the bandwagon, and without bryan's overwhelming unanimous crowd support, he's really just a very good hand for the WWE but not "face of the company material".
> 
> if some of us don't get angry, if some of us don't call out the WWE for their counterconscructive booking, then the rise of bryan might amount to nothing but a footnote. it's by being passive that tyrants get their way.
> 
> let's give it more time, but there's something terribly wrong when even I can't enjoy a bryan storyline for as hard as I try.


:clap Great post as always SVET! The thing people are missing, or rather getting far too concerned about, is that since Bryan is now holding the title, he's all of a sudden under this immense microscope. In reality he's not. Sure he's got more spotlight after his big win at Mania, and the fact that he's holding the titles helps, but he's the same Bryan he's always been and people already love that. The goofy and cheesy personality is one of the reasons people became so fond of Bryan in the first place.

So why does Bryan get a pass from the crowd for being a cheeseball while Cena doesn't? It's simple; Bryan is very likable to all demographics and extremely relatable based on his looks. The fact that he has loads of charisma, an over catchphrase, and can wrestler with the best of them is a cherry on top.

This is why Bryan can do storylines like the one he's currently in, the angry goat, anger management, and more, and get even more over as a result. The key will always lie in how much fun Bryan is having with it. If the audience can tell he's genuinely having fun then they will look past the cheesiness and love it. To use an example from a different realm, take a look at that Cabin in the Woods movie. The concept of that movie alone could've easily bombed and caused a lot of people to shit on it, but the script proved to be fun and didn't take itself too seriously and the audience and critics alike loved it. The reason for that is similar to Bryan, the filmmakers had fun making the movie, and it shined through when viewing it.

You are right, that if we don't take a stand every once in awhile, some of our favourites, like Bryan in the past, may be thrown to the wayside, but this situation is different. Bryan isn't in danger of getting thrown to the side. He's the top act in the show and it's champion, and he's going to get his share of zany storylines just to keep his reigns different and unique. Every top face gets/has got them ranging from Cena to Sheamus, Del Rio, Punk, and many more. There is a reason for that as well, and it's because storylines like this draw and always have.

Conclusively, you have nothing to worry about my friend , Bryan is unburiable regardless of the storyline, but, personally, I would like to see Brie be kicked to the curb from this storyline :.


----------



## Starbuck

I bet Cena could have got away with this stuff in 2005 too. That was a completely different story come 2006. I'm not saying there will be such a vociferous shift in support away from Bryan like there was Cena. I'm getting at the fact that the honeymoon stage is now over for Bryan, figuratively of course. He is the champ, his chase is over and I think you guys are going to have to deal with the fact that he isn't going to get a story like the Authority story and his awesome rise to prominence like he did earlier this year all the time. It's not always going to be top level feuds with top level talents. If he can hold his own in the downtime he'll be fine. But if he can't then his weaknesses will really start to show and I mean weaknesses in terms of his character which isn't exactly full of depth and his mic work if he's called upon to carry a feud on the mic. It's all well and good to say that if he's having fun the fans are having fun but that isn't necessarily true and can't be when he's in a program designed around him protecting his wife. He isn't a goofy midcarder any more. He is THE champion and is fresh off a monster push. He can't afford to be overly geeky and I think there is a genuine worry that interest won't be as high towards the end of the year after he gets a proper run at the top. I certainly hope it's all for nought because Bryan has quickly become one of my favourites of the current age tbh and I want to see him succeed. I'm just not masking his flaws either or the reality of the situation. I don't even see it as a case of WWE purposely trying to sabotage him either. He likely wants Brie involved and this soap opera type of stuff tends to do well more often than not. Personally Brie has completely put me off what's going on at the minute though. I want to see Kane get her purely because she's so shitty lol.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> One question for you JY57 if you don't mind. Who are your favourite wrestlers? I always see you as a report poster but rarely ever see you discuss wrestlers you like or dislike.
> 
> 
> 
> That's so heartwarming :dance.
> 
> 
> 
> :clap Great post as always SVET! The thing people are missing, or rather getting far too concerned about, is that since Bryan is now holding the title, he's all of a sudden under this immense microscope. In reality he's not. Sure he's got more spotlight after his big win at Mania, and the fact that he's holding the titles helps, but he's the same Bryan he's always been and people already love that. The goofy and cheesy personality is one of the reasons people became so fond of Bryan in the first place.
> 
> So why does Bryan get a pass from the crowd for being a cheeseball while Cena doesn't? It's simple; Bryan is very likable to all demographics and extremely relatable based on his looks. The fact that he has loads of charisma, an over catchphrase, and can wrestler with the best of them is a cherry on top.
> 
> This is why Bryan can do storylines like the one he's currently in, the angry goat, anger management, and more, and get even more over as a result. The key will always lie in how much fun Bryan is having with it. If the audience can tell he's genuinely having fun then they will look past the cheesiness and love it. To use an example from a different realm, take a look at that Cabin in the Woods movie. The concept of that movie alone could've easily bombed and caused a lot of people to shit on it, but the script proved to be fun and didn't take itself too seriously and the audience and critics alike loved it. The reason for that is similar to Bryan, the filmmakers had fun making the movie, and it shined through when viewing it.
> 
> You are right, that if we don't take a stand every once in awhile, some of our favourites, like Bryan in the past, may be thrown to the wayside, but this situation is different. Bryan isn't in danger of getting thrown to the side. He's the top act in the show and it's champion, and he's going to get his share of zany storylines just to keep his reigns different and unique. Every top face gets/has got them ranging from Cena to Sheamus, Del Rio, Punk, and many more. There is a reason for that as well, and it's because storylines like this draw and always have.
> 
> Conclusively, you have nothing to worry about my friend , Bryan is unburiable regardless of the storyline, but, personally, I would like to see Brie be kicked to the curb from this storyline :.


everything you said here is true. you brought up the cheesy nature that all these other wrestlers went through, and that's exactly why i don't think that bryan should be booked the same way. he's supposed to represent counterculture, and cena's horrible storylines have not really taken the WWE to the next level. sheamus and del rio have failed as top level guys, the difference is that cena was WWE's golden boy and he's treading water for them. if bryan doesn't make a significant dent in the product on top, then some fans will just start backing the guy that they think will, no matter how likable and talented bryan may be. bryan will still have his fans and always will, but playing it safe will not keep his momentum rolling into the monster that it could become.

i'm not trying to be the overwhelming pessimist of the conversation, but don't forget that people grow tired of anything that doesn't evolve, and the same goes for bryan. you raise a good point about his comedy angles and how he made them work, but the midcard is a completely different story than when you're billed as the top guy. 

i haven't seen bryan close out RAW one time since the night after wrestlemania, and they had a few occations to do so. they put him with a worker passed his prime, someone that fans have stopped caring about, and someone that's taking his character back to unrealistic levels of cartoony and dumb. 

i do admire your enthusiasm and ability to stick with things with a hope that it will get better. you found a realistic way to look at the angle with your movie comparison, and i can see that, but i'm worried that they get too comfortable with this kind of booking when to me it's what they should be moving away from. the shield wouldn't be caught dead doing this kind of thing right now. and bryan deserves to be booked better than the coward champion running away from a beaten kane with his manic depressive girlfriend that makes megan fox look like a credible actress. does bryan even need a valet?


----------



## Osize10

IDONTSHIV said:


> I know there is a thread for this, but I thought this tribute vid for Conor should be posted here. The image of his dad sitting on the couch with all of Conor's toys behind him will rend your heart:


holy shit I teared up

My favorite part was when Connor was talking to Batista and basically saying "No you f'n dick, get it through your thick tire head. No!"


----------



## Rap God

IDONTSHIV said:


> Conor hooked the leg in case HHH went into business for himself.


Conor couldve actually be a future WWE guy if he didnt pass away .They even had a titatron for him lol. Btw Conor s punch looked like Big show s KO punch. Stone crusher punch .Btw after i saw the video , i have so much respect for batista now


----------



## KO Bossy

At least the obligatory Kane feud will be out of the way. Its like some crappy right of passage that every top guy has to go through at some point. Like a Bar Mitzvah, but more like a Bar Shitzvah.

I really have to question whose bright idea it was to include Brie. Like, was there just something about this feud that begged to necessitate the inclusion of the wife? Maybe Kane can't really have a top level feud unless tits are involved. Does Vince think that without the possibility of some female taking the big red monster, it won't work?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan can put you in an Indian deathlock as well as channel his inner Rick Rude:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Thanos has used some epic slap gifs to smack down some misguided posters. I think this could be used to a similar effect:


----------



## Nicole Queen

Guys, sorry to throw this out here, but does anyone know the year Kenta innovated/debuted the Busaiku Knee?


----------



## Jingoro

if they keep having brie on screen with bryan, pretty soon they'll have to turn him heel. nobody likes brie.


----------



## Rap God

Really cool gif in my oppinion


----------



## Mr. I

I wish I could fastforward time three weeks until Payback, so I can hurry up and move past this Kane feud. If it's this bad already, I can't imagine how they will fill three more RAWs with it.

It's fine when Kane is ambushing Bryan and giving three Tombstones, like a monster heel. The hokey horror movie nonsense is not.


----------



## Certified G

Ithil said:


> I wish I could fastforward time three weeks until Payback, so I can hurry up and move past this Kane feud. If it's this bad already, I can't imagine how they will fill three more RAWs with it.
> 
> It's fine when Kane is ambushing Bryan and giving three Tombstones, like a monster heel. The hokey horror movie nonsense is not.


Agreed. 

I still love Daniel Bryan, and he's the reason I'm still watching that fued. But I gotta say those horror esque segments on Raw were really bad.

If that backstage segment with Kane was the first time someone saw wrestling I can almost gaurantee it would also be their last time watching.
I'm trying to stay positive though because the Daniel Bryan vs Kane match from ER really surprised me as it was much better than I expected. I just have no desire whatsoever to see Kane in main event fueds anymore.. I'm just glad Bryan is able to carry this fued to a respectable level. One thing I'll give Kane is that he's still in really good shape and he's not sloppy or extremely slow in the ring, so I guess there's that..


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Ithil said:


> I wish I could fastforward time three weeks until Payback, so I can hurry up and move past this Kane feud. If it's this bad already, I can't imagine how they will fill three more RAWs with it.
> 
> It's fine when Kane is ambushing Bryan and giving three Tombstones, like a monster heel. The hokey horror movie nonsense is not.


I agree with this about 100%. Bryan needs to showcase his wrestling, like he did against ADR. You can argue that Bryan was involved in the Match of the Night at every ppv this year,until he fought Kane. A Buried Alive or an Inferno match will not be a good showcase for Bryan. He'll have a good match with Kane again, but it wont be at the level Bryan can achieve normally. I just had a horrific realization.If you werent sports entertained by Bryan and Brie acting like they are in a teen slasher movie, we have 3 weeks for it to get even worse. Bryan and Kane used to be friends. What do you do if your friend is acting like he is possessed by a demon? In the height of sports entertainment absurdity, perhaps Bryan tries to hire an exorcist to save his friend from the demon inside him. Boy that would be some quality tv right there. The demon can even leave Kane and possess Brie momentarily so she can show off her acting chops. Nikki can have a cameo, exhorting her sister to fight it with her usual cry of "C'MON BRIE". That or perhaps Bryan beats the devil out of Kane and they "hug it out" at the end of Payback. Yep, this storyline could get much worse.


----------



## JY57

its WNW (know for some pure bs) but they say that Bryan is wondering why they have his character be afraid of Kane and officials are baffled on why they making Bryan into a chicken right after Extreme Rules (when he was unafraid in a ist to fist in brutal match with Kane) with some believing Hunter is doing it on purpose to to derail his character.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Exact quote:



> - While Daniel Bryan is known for keeping his mouth shut in most situations, we’re told even he questioned the logic of him “running scared” of Kane on this week’s Raw. The booking was greeted with an overwhelming degree of pessimism with one observer commenting, “if this is Hunter’s way of slowly killing Bryan’s momentum, it’s working.”


----------



## Certified G

^ That makes no sense. Why would Triple H want to bury him? He put him over huge at WrestleMania by losing clean to him, and later in the night getting knocked out by Bryan. It doesn't make HHH look any better if he tried derailing Daniel Bryan's push by making him look like a geek, cause he's still the one that lost to him at WM30, which you could argue makes HHH look even worse.

Idk, I'm not buying that report at all, add to that the fact it's from WNW and you can pretty much confirm it's made up.


----------



## NeyNey

THANOS said:


> One question for you JY57 if you don't mind. Who are your favourite wrestlers? I always see you as a report poster but rarely ever see you discuss wrestlers you like or dislike.


Please Jy, I'm interested in your answer as well. 
(If you don't mind)


----------



## Starbuck

Even when Trips does what he did for Bryan going into and at Mania it still isn't good enough. :lol Sounds like a load of tripe as usual though. Bryan didn't run after Kane because, you know, his terrified wife was IN the car waiting for him to take her to safety. If there are actually people within WWE who can't see that then it's worrisome. The overall angle and Brie herself are the major problems stemming from Raw, not the fact that a man decided to stay with his wife rather than attack a lunatic. I bet this nameless 'observer' was Big Dave.... MELTZER!

:meltzer


----------



## THANOS

JY57 said:


> its WNW (know for some pure bs) but they say that Bryan is wondering why they have his character be afraid of Kane and officials are baffled on why they making Bryan into a chicken right after Extreme Rules (when he was unafraid in a ist to fist in brutal match with Kane) with some believing Hunter is doing it on purpose to to derail his character.





Mr. Yes said:


> Exact quote:


Well I could certainly see Bryan being against it, and I'm actually quite happy to hear that it looks like Bryan may actually start speaking up for himself. As par as the Hunter corelation, well that's just ridiculous . After everything Triple H just did to put over Bryan and Dirtsheets are STILL speculating that he's trying to tear Bryan down?



The Corre said:


> ^ That makes no sense. Why would Triple H want to bury him? He put him over huge at WrestleMania by losing clean to him, and later in the night getting knocked out by Bryan. It doesn't make HHH look any better if he tried derailing Daniel Bryan's push by making him look like a geek, cause he's still the one that lost to him at WM30, which you could argue makes HHH look even worse.
> 
> Idk, I'm not buying that report at all, add to that the fact it's from WNW and you can pretty much confirm it's made up.





Starbuck said:


> Even when Trips does what he did for Bryan going into and at Mania it still isn't good enough. :lol Sounds like a load of tripe as usual though. Bryan didn't run after Kane because, you know, his terrified wife was IN the car waiting for him to take her to safety. If there are actually people within WWE who can't see that then it's worrisome. The overall angle and Brie herself are the major problems stemming from Raw, not the fact that a man decided to stay with his wife rather than attack a lunatic. I bet this nameless 'observer' was Big Dave.... MELTZER!
> 
> :meltzer


Definitely this. Hunter really won't ever be left alone lol, even after he's proved he's changed his stripes.


----------



## Londrick

Damn, HHH is gonna sacrifice the WWE title's credibility just to bury this midget. True dedication.


----------



## THANOS

FYI the rest of that WNW report says that WWE officials have been very underwhelmed with both Paige and Emma, and higher ups feel Big E has peaked, and will be looking for ways to turn him heel.


----------



## Starbuck

Londrick said:


> Damn, HHH is gonna sacrifice the WWE title's credibility just to bury this midget. True dedication.


Nah. He's much smarter than that. He knows Brie can't act for shit and is using his own wife to derail Bryan's momentum. Dat Cerebral Assassin.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan will reverse any burial attempt, like this:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Yes. The roster has a paucity of stars, so bury your most over babyface and one of your top draws several months before network subscriptions expire so by the time August comes, nobody will have any interest in keeping them. :clap

blah blah ascribe blah blah blah malice blah incompetence



IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan will reverse any burial attempt, like this:


I believe he's done that finish (La Mistica) before... to Cesaro on SD before EC. That one looked even better IIRC.


----------



## Rap God

Starbuck said:


> Nah. He's much smarter than that. He knows Brie can't act for shit and is using his own wife to derail Bryan's momentum. Dat Cerebral Assassin.










:HHH :hunter


----------



## Mr. Yes

Soul Man Danny B said:


> Yes. The roster has a paucity of stars, so bury your most over babyface and one of your top draws several months before network subscriptions expire so by the time August comes, nobody will have any interest in keeping them. :clap
> 
> blah blah ascribe blah blah blah malice blah incompetence
> 
> I believe he's done that finish (La Mistica) before... to Cesaro on SD before EC. That one looked even better IIRC.


----------



## THANOS

For those still worrying about this Bryan/Kane/Brie angle, here's the last bit of positivity needed to drive home the fact that you have nothing to worry about . Why's that? Well, it's because it's drawing baby .

Here's my post from the Ratings thread:



THANOS said:


> IDONTSHIV said:
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE NEWS: Raw TV quarter-hour ratings - details on Daniel Bryan retaining top position, how other segments fared *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *WWE World Hvt. champion Daniel Bryan retained his position as WWE's top draw in the males 18-49 demographic Monday night on Raw.
> 
> During the main three hours of Raw (pre-overrun), Bryan's match with Alberto Del Rio included the most-watched minute of the show and delivered the highest quarter-hour rating.*
> 
> The other top draw of the night was The Shield vs. The Wyatts six-man tag main event extending from Q12 to the overrun.
> 
> The overall show was down considerably from last week's Extreme Rules lead-in episode. By comparison, last week's Q1 scored a 2.28 rating and this week's Q1 scored a 1.65 rating the night after a PPV.
> 
> Raw Break Down - m18-49 demographic
> 
> - Overall: 1.89 rating / 1.187 million viewers
> 
> - Q1: Raw opened with a 1.65 rating for the first-half of the U.S. Title battle royal and one mid-match commercial.
> 
> - Q2: Raw increased to a 1.77 rating for the conclusion of the battle royal and one commercial. The peak audience was 1.330 million viewers at 8:18 p.m. just before the finish of the match.
> 
> - Q3: Raw fell back to a show-low 1.64 rating for two commercial breaks and the first-half of Rob Van Dam vs. Cesaro.
> 
> - Q4: Raw inched up to a 1.69 rating for the second-half of RVD-Cesaro, one commercial, and the first-half of Bray Wyatt's monologue.
> 
> - Q5: Raw got a slight top-of-the-hour bump to a 1.79 rating for the second-half of Bray's monologue, one commercial, and a full Cody Rhodes vs. Ryback singles match.
> 
> The match actually fared better than the end of Bray's monologue, as Bray peaked with 1.211 million viewers at 9:02 p.m. and five minutes of Cody-Ryback were above Bray's peak. The match peaked with 1.291 million viewers at the conclusion.
> 
> - Q6: Raw began a steady incline to a 1.81 rating for two full commercial breaks and Los Matadores & El Torito celebrating Cinco De Mayo.
> 
> The peak audience was 1.339 million viewers at 9:23 p.m. in-between two commercials.
> 
> *- Q7: Raw increased to a 1.97 rating for Rusev's latest squash match, one commercial, and the continuation of Daniel Bryan & Brie Bella terrorized by Kane.
> 
> The match grazed 1.3 million viewers, then Bryan & Brie backstage hit 1.364 million viewers heading to break.
> 
> - Q8: Raw hit a show-high 2.10 rating for Daniel Bryan vs. Del Rio in the ring, plus one commercial. Included was Raw touching 1.4 million viewers for the first time in the show at 9:58 p.m.
> 
> - Q9: Raw slipped to a 2.01 rating at the top of the hour.
> 
> This was the product of the Bryan-Kane feud spilling over to the third hour, which included a show-high audience of 1.542 million viewers at 10:03 p.m. Raw then cut to break at 10:04 p.m. and lost a significant chunk of viewers on the other side of the break for the first-half of Wade Barrett vs. Big E.*
> 
> - Q10: Raw fell to a 1.77 rating for two full commercials and the second-half of Barrett vs. Big E. The match's peak was 1.212 million viewers at 10:22 p.m.
> 
> - Q11: Raw re-built to a 1.91 rating for Zeb Colter setting up Adam Rose's debut, plus one commercial before the main event. The peak was 1.310 million viewers at 10:35 p.m. at the end of the debut.
> 
> - Q12: Raw jumped to a 2.09 rating for the first-half of Shield vs. Wyatts, plus one commercial. The peak was 1.414 million viewers at 10:56 p.m.
> 
> - Over-run: Raw finished strong - for this week - with a 2.35 rating for the end of the six-man tag main event and post-match beat down from Evolution.
> 
> The segment peaked at 11:03 p.m. with 1.562 million viewers when the match ended. During the post-match involving Evolution, Raw went down one stair-step, finishing with 1.451 million viewers at 11:06 p.m.
> 
> *Caldwell's Analysis: Bryan is over*, The Shield vs. The Wyatts is over, there's a gap in starpower when John Cena is off the show, and long-form matches that build to a conclusion are a draw if there is an established issue or something on the line. Unless it's Big E. vs. Wade Barrett for the IC Title, which suffered from audience indifference toward Big E. and WWE quickly trying to heat up Barrett and waiting for the audience to catch on.
> 
> 
> 
> GOAT'S gotta Goat. The male 18-34 like Brie's screams apparently. :bryan
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :lmao :lmao This is just comical now. I still can't believe how huge of a draw Bryan has become, it's unreal. WWE need to do a Bryan/Henry feud right after Payback!
> 
> :bryan3 + :henry2 = :vince$
Click to expand...


----------



## Rap God

THANOS said:


> For those still worrying about this Bryan/Kane/Brie angle, here's the last bit of positivity needed to drive home the fact that you have nothing to worry about . Why's that? Well, it's because it's drawing baby .
> 
> Here's my post from the Ratings thread:


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

Mr. Yes said:


>


Sweet! (Y)


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It takes Wyatts, Shield and Evolution just to fight Bryan to a ratingz standstill. That uber goat.*DAT DAZZLING DARLING DOMINATING DOSE DEMOS!!!! *:dazzler :bryan


----------



## Mr. I

Mr. Yes said:


> Exact quote:


Oh fuck off, WNW. Blatant clickbait.

I'm shocked they didn't include the colour of HHH's tie and the style of knot, too.


----------



## JamesK

But the experts in this forum said that Bryan can't draw. How can they be wrong??


----------



## Not Lying

LOVING THE FACT BRYAN IS GOAT-ING


----------



## Mr. Yes

Just remember the lyrics to the Smackdown theme, fellas:



> If the sky turns black, it don't matter
> We know the sun is coming up
> Built so strong it won't shatter
> We were born to run
> Sky turn black, wont matter
> Built so strong, won't shatter
> We were born to ru ru run
> We were born to ru run


----------



## Born of Osiris

Is there any reason, any valid reason why this guy SHOULDN'T be the face of the company?


----------



## Rap God

KuroNeko said:


> Is there any reason, any valid reason why this guy SHOULDN'T be the face of the company?


No but vince would say ''He hasnt got the look'' :vince2 :vince3


----------



## vanboxmeer

KuroNeko said:


> Is there any reason, any valid reason why this guy SHOULDN'T be the face of the company?


Because he's the assigned bridge gap. Hopefully they give him a good Mania bonus despite them stiffing the rest of the roster from not specifying Network bonuses.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan can bridge any gap, just ask Brie.

Seriously, Bryan did a little vid for the Pittsburgh Penguins.Pittsburgh is a major backer of the YES Movement:

http://t.co/Efq06hG5Jk


----------



## dan the marino

You know, I actually have been enjoying the Kane/Bryan feud so far. They had a great match, and a few great segments earlier (Kane kicking his ass). Bryan has also been a more serious character which is great to see.

Last RAW though... let's just hope they don't go in that direction anymore. I get it, Bryan is running away to protect Brie, but that's something he could do without running away. Stand up to Kane, have Kane beat him down and have his way with her, however his way may be. It'd make him look less weak, write Brie out of the storyline (good lord knows we need it, she's the drizzling shits) and makes things more personal. Instead of doing the C-level horror segments with Bryan running off and bad acting they could continue pushing the feud in the right direction as they did up until Extreme Rules. Hopefully they get that back on track and realize modeling Bryans' booking after Ryders' booking in his similar storyline is a bad idea.


----------



## Rap God

DDP talks about Daniel Bryan :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Dec_619

Good to see Daniel Bryan hitting the news in Australia: 



> http://www.news.com.au/sport/more-s...ric-brain-cancer/story-fndukor0-1226909947693


You're a good man, Bryan Danielson.


----------



## Blade Runner

i've cooled down from the bryan angle, i'll let it play out. i don't like how poorly they've handled it so far, but i'll wait and see if they do the same with his next feuds. it's nice to see that he's sustaining viewers, but i've never put that much stock in week to week ratings because audiences always fluctuate, and sometimes for reasons out of their control. if the WWE starts doing 4's or even 5's, then i'll take notice, but even then, watching media is so different from what it was 10, and even 5 years ago.




Jarsy1 said:


> DDP talks about Daniel Bryan :mark: :mark: :mark:


it's in the OP  courtesy of THANOS.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Found this from tumblr! Actually a pretty cool tattoo. :yes


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns




----------



## silveredge96

Hopefully this Kane angle doesn't wreck DB like it did Zack Ryder. That segment on RAW was horrible


----------



## THANOS

Dave Meltzer seems to believe that Bryan shouldn't be driving cheap fuel efficient rental cars and should instead be traveling in expense cars or limousines. Well Dave, it's important to keep in mind that Bryan's not Ric Flair, instead he's Daniel F'n Bryan, the:

"The Unstylin', crowd enlivenin', Prius ridin', rental car drivin', hug-stealin', humbly acceptin', son of a log scaler! Yes Yes Yessssss!"

:bryan


----------



## iarwain

silveredge96 said:


> Hopefully this Kane angle doesn't wreck DB like it did Zack Ryder. That segment on RAW was horrible


Maybe they're thinking, "Hey, this worked on killing Ryder's heat, let's try it with Bryan". Is Kane the Unstoppable Monster really going to fly now, after it's been punctured so many times? It doesn't look good to see the champ running like a coward heel so much. I know it's to protect his wife, but I wonder if showing him with Brie all the time is a good idea.

Does showing Bryan with Brie hurt his "everyman" image? How many people can say they're marreid to a Bella? Of course they had him paired with AJ before too, so it's apparent the boy has something going for him.


----------



## World's Best

Best in the world. American Dragon. :mark:


----------



## terrilala

World's Best said:


> Best in the world. American Dragon. :mark:



:clap very true!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Would Beautiful Buddy Peacock have done as well as Daniel Bryan?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

IDONTSHIV said:


> Would Beautiful Buddy Peacock have done as well as Daniel Bryan?


Lloyd Bonaire would have though.


----------



## World's Best

Just found out about a show called "American Dragon Jake Long" ........well fuck that shit. I used my B+ player photoshopping skills for a new sig and a little revisionist history. THE ONLY AMERICAN DRAGON IS/WAS BRYAN. BITCH ASS JAKE LONG NEVER EXISTED.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

World's Best said:


> Just found out about a show called "American Dragon Jake Long" ........well fuck that shit. I used my B+ player photoshopping skills for a new sig and a little revisionist history. THE ONLY AMERICAN DRAGON IS/WAS BRYAN. BITCH ASS JAKE LONG NEVER EXISTED.


Disney loves the indys they also had a Sharkboy who was a partner to some lava girl.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan won the title 35 days ago. Now that it has been so firmly established by his detractors that Bryan has lost his momentum, how will he be received at Raw? Will the crowd cheer? Will the tv audience turn the channel leaving him with the lowest rated segment of the night? Or perhaps he keeps drawing strong ratings and receiving the best crowd response of the show. Do all the armchair wrestling naysayers have any real insight into Bryan cooling down, or is it just wishful thinking from people who for the most part have always wanted him to fail and just cant get over that Bryan is a huge part of WWE's success right now? I've got my money on Bryan The Unburiable.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Nothing can kill Bryan's momentum. Nothing has, nothing will. If anything bad happens to Bryan the fans will be there cheering and chanting for him just like the past couple of years. It'll ONLY MAKE HIM STRONGER AND STRONGER :nryan


----------



## BrownianMotion

Brie needs to fuck off. I enjoy Bryan segments and his matches pre-Brie. But ever since she has been inserted in this storyline, I find myself not just uninterested but very annoyed to the point where I will change the channel.


----------



## O Fenômeno

BrownianMotion said:


> Brie needs to fuck off. I enjoy Bryan segments and his matches pre-Brie. But ever since she has been inserted in this storyline, I find myself not just uninterested but very annoyed to the point where I will change the channel.


Sadly this

:floyd1


----------



## Busaiku

Bries's really damaging Bryan IMO.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I havent been a fan of Brie in this angle, but get ready for re of her. as long as her segments with Bryan and Kane perform well in the ratings, we are bond for more of the same. I havent been a fan of the angle,but I can live with it as long as Bryan gets to put on good matches as well, like he did with ADR. WWE needs to tweak the angle a bit, explain that Bryan isnt afraid of Kane and only trying to protect Brie and let Bryan get the better of Kane om Raw tomorrow.


----------



## krai999

IDONTSHIV said:


> I havent been a fan of Brie in this angle, but get ready for re of her. as long as her segments with Bryan and Kane perform well in the ratings, we are bond for more of the same. I havent been a fan of the angle,but I can live with it as long as Bryan gets to put on good matches as well, like he did with ADR. WWE needs to tweak the angle a bit, explain that Bryan isnt afraid of Kane and only trying to protect Brie and let Bryan get the better of Kane om Raw tomorrow.


don't be surprised of bryan doesn't gain much in the ratings this week due to brie bella making people cringe where they don't wanna see her #justsayin


----------



## vanboxmeer

It would be more poignant to call him an midget ex-jobber. He is still a short guy.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

http://dailywrestlingnews.com/daniel-bryan-questions-recent-wwe-creative-decision-backstage/

Is this real? I mean is it a reputable site? I'm happy he spoke up but scared they might see that as bad. God I want to go back to watching wrestling without being a smark.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^

I doubt its real but it would be cool if he really dd speak up. Maybe Brie can nudge him to be more assertive backstage. Can you imagine if Bryan got so fed up he walked? I wouldnt want him too but WWE would be hard pressed to replace him. I am still holding out for him kicking Kane's ass tonight.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

https://twitter.com/AliceRadley/status/465991166740013056 I have to stop looking stuff up, I'm going to have a heart attack

http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffers-neck-injury/


----------



## Londrick

Sucks it that's true. If the next champ is Cena, Orton, Batista, Sheamus or HHH things are gonna get even worse for the WWE. Hopefully GFW gets on TV soon so they'll be wrestling worth watching.


----------



## O Fenômeno

StraightYesSociety said:


> https://twitter.com/AliceRadley/status/465991166740013056 I have to stop looking stuff up, I'm going to have a heart attack
> 
> http://www.sescoops.com/exclusive-daniel-bryan-suffers-neck-injury/





















:floyd1


----------



## CM12Punk

That injury came at the worst time.


----------



## Vyer

Crap...if true then I hope gets well.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Hopefully it's not true...


----------



## DoubtGin

They haven't mentioned an injury on the pre-show so far. Instead, they hyped the Kane-Bryan feud.

So either that report is false or he'll get taken off TV by Kane or so in this RAW.


----------



## DGenerationMC




----------



## NastyYaffa

I guess we will now find out if the rumors are true... I hope not.


----------



## THANOS

Fuck....


----------



## Born of Osiris

Literally nothing for me to look foward to now


----------



## Dec_619

I'm actually not excited for RAW tonight after reading this news. I usually watch it after work, my mate told me about this, just don't really care at the moment.


----------



## Omega_VIK

Fuck... This better be fake.


----------



## O Fenômeno

I turned the channel...

Nothing to look forward to on RAW now...honestly would take Ric Flair returning to get me to watch.

Bray/Cena is getting boring and they're putting too much emphasis on this "Whole wide world" song. I like Rollins and Ambrose but...

:floyd1


----------



## Reaper

Wanting to tune out as well ... Very disheartened. Just tuning in to see if he makes another appearance, or if they give us the future of what's happening on Payback.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Both of the main reasons I watch are gone. Un-fucking-real.


----------



## NastyYaffa

This is really sad. I can't fuckin believe it...


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wouldnt be surprised if he tweaked his neck on that super diving headbutt from the forklift palate. Just speculation, but those spots can mess up your neck. With Bryan out, I can go back to how I used to watch Raw. Read the recap, download the show and fast forward to something that might be interesting. I hope this doesnt accelerate Reigns push after that stellar Believe in me promo. I think I am going to break out all my old ROH/PWG and Chikara disks and watch every single Bryan appearance to pass the time to his hopefully eventual recovery. I hope Bryan starts getting some better news after a mostly hellish 5 weeks.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

I might take a break as well since both Bryan and Punk are gone. About him keeping the titles we won't know until after his surgery.


----------



## silveredge96

So what do guys think about the injury. Personally I think there is a sliver of good in that this God awful feud with Kane is over. BTW did anyone hear that annoying fan that was booing Daniel?


----------



## Blade Runner

it's so heartbreaking to see someone live out the greatest month of his life, followed by the worse. i hope he gets better soon and comes back with his momentum intact. i really don't feel like watching RAW for the time being, but thankfully there's at least a few things on the show i still enjoy. not the same without him


----------



## Onehitwonder

StraightYesSociety said:


> I might take a break as well since both Bryan and Punk are gone. About him keeping the titles we won't know until after his surgery.


Same here aswell. There is the Shield of course, and Wyatts (not the biggest fan of that gimmick), but I dont think that is enough.


----------



## Jammy

Will the unburiable be buried by bad luck?

Shitty storylines, and now time off. Sucks to be this guy.


----------



## Londrick

Ain't watching till he comes back except Diva segments. 

#pray4Bryan


----------



## Bad For Business

Calling it now, it's a work. If it was legit, they'd have to take the belt off him because of the recovery time that neck surgery requires


----------



## Osize10

Was Bryan booed on Raw or something? The reports I've read are confusing


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Osize10 said:


> Was Bryan booed on Raw or something? The reports I've read are confusing


One guy but he started cheering at the end along with everyone else.


----------



## Osize10

StraightYesSociety said:


> One guy but he started cheering at the end along with everyone else.


LOL


why was the crowd chanting NO?


----------



## Osize10

Also, anyone cheering D Bry being injured on this forum (or any wrestler) is weak


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Reports saying the injury isn't too bad, in fact he might be back in time before Payback, which is good news. Regardless, we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## JAROTO

I don't have a reason anymore to watch RAW.


----------



## Bushmaster

So far I gotta say this is just as bad if not worse than Punk's title reign. Not as bad as last week but how many times can Bryan be injured?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

oops. Go Bryan!


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

JAROTO said:


> I don't have a reason anymore to watch RAW.


I don't have a reason to live anymore.


----------



## BlueRover

Is this injury for real? Can WWE/DB seriously have such bad luck?


----------



## KO Bossy

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I don't have a reason to live anymore.










is offended by your statement.


----------



## Born of Osiris

Kaze Ni Nare said:


> I don't have a reason to live anymore.


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucks that bryan will be out for a few weeks... I wonder what Kane did to bryan


----------



## O Fenômeno

If this was a work then creative are stupid as fuck...

Talk about a momentum killer...that would be it.

I think this is legit...i'm hoping it isn't too long...maybe that is why they didn't take the belt off him...he'll probably be back soon.You think Vince would go through a PPV with NO WWE title match?


----------



## Bushmaster

O Fenômeno said:


> If this was a work then creative are stupid as fuck...
> 
> Talk about a momentum killer...that would be it.
> 
> I think this is legit...i'm hoping it isn't too long...maybe that is why they didn't take the belt off him...he'll probably be back soon.You think Vince would go through a PPV with NO WWE title match?


You don't think WWE is stupid enough to make this a work?


----------



## JY57

O Fenômeno said:


> If this was a work then creative are stupid as fuck...
> 
> Talk about a momentum killer...that would be it.
> 
> I think this is legit...i'm hoping it isn't too long...maybe that is why they didn't take the belt off him...he'll probably be back soon.You think Vince would go through a PPV with NO WWE title match?


2012 TLC when CM Punk got that knee procedure. There wasn't a WWE Championship bout.


----------



## Tony

Hopefully Bryan will make it back by Payback. Jesus Christ, things have not been looking good for Bryan since his wedding and honeymoon. It's just been obstacle after obstacle, and hopefully he'll overcome this one. It just sucks.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

The bookers are trying to kill daniel bryan's momentum, instead of trying to make money gosh I hate this kind of politics


----------



## Certified G

Are you fucking kidding me? I'm going to the WWE live event here in the Netherlands on May 24th, Daniel Bryan was the person I was most excited about seeing that day. If this injury is legit, and the surgery is too, I doubt he'll be appearing on that show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

A bit worried about Bryan's neck. You just never know how bad something might be until the doctors get in there and see what's up. I hope it is relatively innocuous and we get Bryan back doing col moves lie this:


----------



## Curry

Wow, Payback was already gonna be a shit PPV and now this happens.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So either the hair or the beard will be gone depending on where they enter during surgery (most likely from the front). Also will they do the Austin booking where they won't let him wrestle?


----------



## Born of Osiris

It's going to be interesting as fuck when returns though :mark:


----------



## #Mark

This is really unfortunate news. My interest in the product has been dwindling since Mania but this may be the final nail in the coffin. Hoping for a speedy recovery for Bryan but I would hope he doesn't rush back. As entertaining as he is a neck injury is not something to return early from.

All that said, there are some positives that can come from this. For starters, this Kane/Brie angle has not been doing Bryan any favors. I actually think it's better for him to stay off TV than it is to continue being involved in that angle. Time off may repair the momentum he may have lost after Mania. Another positive is that this may require Bryan to significantly change his style. Bryan has always been known to significantly alter his style but the past few years he's been wrestling a similar style. I'd love to see Bryan limit the risky outside dives/diving headbutts and incorporate more technical moves or even an Austin like brawling style. Lastly, he'll likely have to shave his beard which I think is a good idea. I understand it's part of his gimmick but I don't think it's needed at this point. 

I'm already really excited for Bryan's return and I think he'll immediately be involved with either Cena or Lesnar. Should be fun regardless of the opponent.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am down about his injury, but look forward to Bryan's return. It does suck if he gets stripped. His 3 times of holding the big title would be less than I hoped for. A defense against Orton during the cash in, no defense because of abeyance and one defense against Kane. This will still leave Bryan's fanbase hungry for a proper reign and I hope he gets one upon his return.


----------



## NastyYaffa

If you guys are interested, Bryan is this week's guest on Jericho's "Talk Is Jericho" -podcast.

http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho

:mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Zero chance of me watching Raw until DB comes back. Nothing else is very interesting.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

If Bryan does vacate the title, it gives WWE a chance at correcting the damage made by the Kane/Bryan & Brie program and allowing Bryan to have a suitable reign for his GOATself. :bryan


----------



## Tardbasher12

NastyYaffa said:


> If you guys are interested, Bryan is this week's guest on Jericho's "Talk Is Jericho" -podcast.
> 
> http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho
> 
> :mark:


Seth Rollins is a crossfit nerd.


----------



## thaimasker

I would mark out so hard if he came back bald or without the beard.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> If you guys are interested, Bryan is this week's guest on Jericho's "Talk Is Jericho" -podcast.
> 
> http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho
> 
> :mark:


This s a great listen especially if yo are a Bryan fan. It's cool to hear Bryan so happy in it.


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm listening to it now


----------



## The True Believer

Tardbasher12 said:


> Zero chance of me watching Raw until DB comes back. Nothing else is very interesting.


Not even the Shield?


----------



## Cobalt

The True Believer said:


> Not even the Shield?


Shield is far more entertaining.


----------



## Stonewall Jackson

Why was Daniel Bryan wearing a replica Big Gold on monday?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Cobalt said:


> Shield is far more entertaining.


They and Bryan have been the only thing worth regularly watching since they debuted.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cobalt said:


> Shield is far more entertaining.


Bryan is far more entertaining... TO ME. You say that The Shield is far more entertaining like it's a fact, while it's not. Just your opinion.


----------



## Lariatoh!

NastyYaffa said:


> If you guys are interested, Bryan is this week's guest on Jericho's "Talk Is Jericho" -podcast.
> 
> http://podcastone.com/Talk-Is-Jericho
> 
> :mark:


Thanks for the link. I listened to the Cesaro one and I wonder if the Jericho/Cesaro match was taped. I'd love to see that!

Back onto Bryan, I think he's so humble, I don't think it is always right place and being lucky. Didn't Big Show beat Henry for the belt? They didn't have to run with Bryan as WHC but they did. And obviously they wanted Show to have the belt because he beat Sheamus for it the next year... Bryan was given the opportunity and shined. He elevated the WHC because he was so good in that arrogant annoying weasel persona and beat the at the time WWE Champ Punk by count out or whatever it was while he was WHC to really tie it all in. It was just a really cool run as Champ.


----------



## JY57

Has Pittsburgh become the city of Daniel Bryan or something? The Rumble, The Peguins, The Pirates (they even playing his theme music with all of these Yes Signs at the one of the games this weekend and chanting Yes!). And now The Pirates are selling These:

http://instagram.com/p/n5-OFbhVfl


----------



## Vyer

JY57 said:


> Has Pittsburgh become the city of Daniel Bryan or something? The Rumble, The Peguins, The Pirates (they even playing his theme music with all of these Yes Signs at the one of the games this weekend and chanting Yes!). And now The Pirates are selling These:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n5-OFbhVfl


Wow...that's nice!


----------



## jacobdaniel

JY57 said:


> Has Pittsburgh become the city of Daniel Bryan or something? The Rumble, The Peguins, The Pirates (they even playing his theme music with all of these Yes Signs at the one of the games this weekend and chanting Yes!). And now The Pirates are selling These:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n5-OFbhVfl


Bryan with dat mainstream exposure :bryan


----------



## #Mark

JY57 said:


> Has Pittsburgh become the city of Daniel Bryan or something? The Rumble, The Peguins, The Pirates (they even playing his theme music with all of these Yes Signs at the one of the games this weekend and chanting Yes!). And now The Pirates are selling These:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n5-OFbhVfl


The Penguins also posted this on their website last week:

http://video.penguins.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=615108


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

So much for Bryan not getting any mainstream exposure. :bryan


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Now, I love Pittsburgh's love for Bryan, but the Pirates ought to be paying Bryan something for using his image.


----------



## Cobalt

NastyYaffa said:


> Bryan is far more entertaining... TO ME. You say that The Shield is far more entertaining like it's a fact, while it's not. Just your opinion.


Yea that's the point I don't give a fuck about anything you write on here due to the fact your an absolute idiot.

Your opinion on anything is of little relevancy to anything due to how you carry yourself on here.

Bryan is a GOAT in your eyes his the furthest thing from that in my opinion.

Now fuck off and stop red repping all my posts like a tool.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Cobalt said:


> Yea that's the point I don't give a fuck about anything you write on here due to the fact your an absolute idiot.
> 
> Your opinion on anything is of little relevancy to anything due to how you carry yourself on here.
> 
> Bryan is a GOAT in your eyes his the furthest thing from that in my opinion.
> 
> Now fuck off and stop red repping all my posts like a tool.


So you come in the DB thread just to whine about others thinking he's great, and getting all hostile when his fans rep your negative posts? Lol.

Even the haters HAVE to talk about him, it's why he's the GOAT.


----------



## Silent KEEL

JY57 said:


> Has Pittsburgh become the city of Daniel Bryan or something? The Rumble, The Peguins, The Pirates (they even playing his theme music with all of these Yes Signs at the one of the games this weekend and chanting Yes!). And now The Pirates are selling These:
> 
> http://instagram.com/p/n5-OFbhVfl


We love DB in Pittsburgh!

Loved being part of the audience that made sure WWE knew we thought their Royal Rumble outcome SUCKED. When he didn't come out at 30, you could feel the disappointment in the air.

Also Connor the crusher is from Pittsburgh, maybe another reason DB seemed to be leaning towards it with him doing that Pens supporting video.


----------



## Osize10

man, everything sucks now. I've lost any interest and this forum sucks too. It's demoralizing to see how many people online are actually happy Bryan will be stripped. I'm getting to a point where I just want nothing to do with wrestling anymore. And that crap video by HHH was dumb as hell. Kayfabe or not, way to make bury your star b/c he may have a f'n broken neck.


----------



## Mr. Yes

According to the Wrestling Observer, the surgery is a "get it done now before it gets worse" situation and the 6-8 week figure is worst case scenario. He could be back in just a few weeks if everything goes well. The company believes stripping Bryan of the title if he's coming back so soon would be incredibly damaging to his character, so they're willing to wait it out if it's not too long.


----------



## Vyer

When he returns to the ring, he should avoid doing move that involve the head/neck area. I would prefer that maybe he stop using the diving headbutt.


----------



## Silent KEEL

Vyer said:


> When he returns to the ring, he should avoid doing move that involve the head/neck area. I would prefer that maybe he stop using the diving headbutt.


Diving headbutt, suicide dives.

He basically needs to change his whole moveset other than the kicks.


----------



## Cobalt

Silent KEEL said:


> So you come in the DB thread just to whine about others thinking he's great, and getting all hostile when his fans rep your negative posts? Lol.
> 
> Even the haters HAVE to talk about him, it's why he's the GOAT.


I didn't hate on Bryan once, show me where I blindly hated on him like people would in a Punk thread? I won't hold my breath that's for sure.

That aside, I am not whinging all I am saying is the Shield is more entertaining from a personal POV. If Bryan was in a decent feud that would change, no need to get all butt hurt that I said something bad about the guy, fuck me.

Also, out of all the red rep I have it's come from Nasty Yaffa every time I post kinda fucking sad really, not like I care obviously I am dealing with some sort of child.

Hope I haven't hurt too many feelings in here, we wouldn't want that. fpalm


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cobalt said:


> I didn't hate on Bryan once, show me where I blindly hated on him like people would in a Punk thread? I won't hold my breath that's for sure.
> 
> That aside, I am not whinging all I am saying is the Shield is more entertaining from a personal POV. If Bryan was in a decent feud that would change, no need to get all butt hurt that I said something bad about the guy, fuck me.
> 
> Also, out of all the red rep I have it's come from Nasty Yaffa every time I post kinda fucking sad really, not like I care obviously I am dealing with some sort of child.
> 
> Hope I haven't hurt too many feelings in here, we wouldn't want that. fpalm


Seems like someone is hurt :duck


----------



## Cobalt

NastyYaffa said:


> Seems like someone is hurt :duck


Seems your a little insecure.... :lmao


----------



## NastyYaffa

Cobalt said:


> Seems your a little insecure.... :lmao


----------



## Fissiks

wow Colbat destroyed by his Idol.


----------



## Cobalt

NastyYaffa said:


>


:mark:


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

NastyYaffa said:


>


FUCKING BURIES HIM WITH A PIC :lmao


----------



## Powers of Pain

I for one will miss DB being around for however long the injury keeps him out, with this and the loss of his dad its been a lousy few months for him since hitting the top of the mountain at WM.

For me he is the best thing in WWE at the moment , though I could make a case for either the Shield or Summer Rae's legs for that award either.

I do worry that the longer he is gone the more his momentum will suffer and although I have no doubt he will come back and regain it, the timing of this isn't the best for him.

And one final thought, though he's the best thing in WWE imo right now, he's nowhere near being the GOAT. he's more of a GATT (Greatest at this time)


----------



## Tardbasher12

https://www.facebook.com/BryanBrianna
Looks like DB has his own Facebook now, he's taking quotes from this page and putting it on his twitter.


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

Powers of Pain said:


> I for one will miss DB being around for however long the injury keeps him out, with this and the loss of his dad its been a lousy few months for him since hitting the top of the mountain at WM.


It's only been a month since he's won the WWE World Heavyweight Championship.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Fissiks said:


> wow Colbat destroyed by his Idol.


:jordan4


----------



## Rap God

Tardbasher12 said:


> https://www.facebook.com/BryanBrianna
> Looks like DB has his own Facebook now, he's taking quotes from this page and putting it on his twitter.


Woohoo , i hope he stays active on Facebook and Twitter atleast a bit :mark: :mark:
Also, how do you think Daniel Bryan will return? Will he interfere while someone s having a match or will he atack someone while theres a promo or something else?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

If Bryan has a short recovery, unfortunately he has to return to dispatch Kane. After that, give me Cesaro.


----------



## NastyYaffa




----------



## DGenerationMC

I wonder how many autographs he had to sign while in that bed.......


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan looks great there and his beard seems shorter. This pic was taken shortly before *THE DEMON KANE* attacked him.


----------



## Rap God

IDONTSHIV said:


> Bryan looks great there and his beard seems shorter. This pic was taken shortly before *THE DEMON KANE* attacked him.


Not only his beard
















I like it tho , seems like everything fits bryan really well


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Time to market those YES! hospital gowns.


----------



## BrownianMotion

Jarsy1 said:


> Not only his beard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like it tho , seems like everything fits bryan really well


His hair is tied up. How can you tell if he got a haircut?


----------



## StraightYesSociety

"The Bella Twins ‏@nicoleandbri 20m

Sooo grateful @WWEDanielBryan surgery went great! Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts!! Xxoo"


----------



## panzowf

Imma be honest, if Bryan cut his beard and hair a bit, and got a better theme, I'd probably be a big fan of him. Right now, I just like him.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Is there any truth to the rumor that the doctor checked Bryan's knee reflex and got a reflexive Busaiku knee kick?


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

I just finished part 2 of his Jericho interview.

Even if you hate Bryan, that is a must listen.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Soul Man Danny B said:


> I just finished part 2 of his Jericho interview.
> 
> Even if you hate Bryan, that is a must listen.



The second part is even better than the first. Its the best Bryan interview I ever heard. You get insight into how he sees himself in the company, if he wants to be the man and you get to understand him a lot better. He talks about the 18 seconds, he talks about this Mania and he addresses if the whole program after Summerslam was supposed to end with him at Mania. It wasnt obviously, but some here still tried to pretend it was. He mentioned talking to Vince when he got fired for Justin Roberts and even gave a little insight to one of his matches with KENTA. I loved this interview and it was worth the time it took to listen to it.


----------



## lufego10

Old match from Daniel bryan


----------



## Rap God

:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Lariatoh!

Bryan doesn't take HGH like Cena so he will probably take his time healing up


----------



## TheGodsofChristmas

This last month has without a doubt been a roller coaster ride for Daniel Bryan and his fans. Hopefully this is the only surgery/injury that we see Bryan get anytime soon.


----------



## hag

Okay. Meltzer is saying 6-8 weeks is worst case, and everywhere else is saying 3 months is best case.

No idea what is going on with this time frame shit.


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> The second part is even better than the first. Its the best Bryan interview I ever heard. You get insight into how he sees himself in the company, if he wants to be the man and you get to understand him a lot better. He talks about the 18 seconds, he talks about this Mania and he addresses if the whole program after Summerslam was supposed to end with him at Mania. It wasnt obviously, but some here still tried to pretend it was. He mentioned talking to Vince when he got fired for Justin Roberts and even gave a little insight to one of his matches with KENTA. I loved this interview and it was worth the time it took to listen to it.


ill have to download that.


----------



## Rap God

> "Those guys like Daniel Bryan and CM Punk, The Shield, guys who I knew coming up," Morrison said. "Daniel Bryan was around even before I was around. Seeing how good he was back then and seeing how hard he worked for that long. Seeing him get that opportunity in this run as WWE champion feels really good. You can tell it feels really good to the fans obviously because they are so enthusiastic when he comes out. It's cool to watch the landscape shift in WWE."


This has been said by John Morrison :mark: :yes


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

People trying to get that YES Movement to grow even bigger:


----------



## World's Best

Silent KEEL said:


> Diving headbutt, suicide dives.
> 
> 
> 
> He basically needs to change his whole moveset other than the kicks.



No he doesn't. If it gets the crowd pumped and he can tell a good story in the ring, he's doing his job right.


----------



## Powers of Pain

Hag said:


> Okay. Meltzer is saying 6-8 weeks is worst case, and everywhere else is saying 3 months is best case.
> 
> No idea what is going on with this time frame shit.



I'm confused about it too, most sources seem to be suggesting the best case scenario is 2-3 months possibly even longer, but Meltzer said less, guess they are not sure yet.

Hoping its the earlier return but the main thing is that he comes back 100% health and fully fit, with any neck injury its better to arrive late than not arrive at all, and I can live with DB being out 3 or 4 months if I know when he comes back he's 100% and doesn't rush back too early.

Main thing is that the operation went well and he's on the mend. Will be interesting to see when he does return what the title situation is by then as you have to believe if he's going to be out more than 2 months they will strip the title off him.


----------



## Silent KEEL

World's Best said:


> No he doesn't. If it gets the crowd pumped and he can tell a good story in the ring, he's doing his job right.


What is it about my post that you disagree with??

I'm confused. I never said he didn't do his job right.


----------



## NewLondon

Well, I don't like the guy but glad to hear his surgery was a success. He's really had some bad luck lately.


----------



## Naka Moora

IDONTSHIV said:


> People trying to get that YES Movement to grow even bigger:


What the hell?

:lol


----------



## tonsgrams

IDONTSHIV said:


> People trying to get that YES Movement to grow even bigger:


Hmmm my next trip to the Emirates should be an interesting one.


----------



## Starbuck

They even printed in colour. That's dedication to the cause if I ever saw it.


----------



## terrilala

Starbuck said:


> They even printed in colour. That's dedication to the cause if I ever saw it.


:lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

> I started this response to a thread about underlying problems between Punk and Bryan marks. The thread was closed and I wasnt about to delete this after all that typing.


The dynamic between some fervent Punk marks and Bryan fans is not a microcosm of the general dynamic between regular Punk and Bryan fans. I am fairly certain they share a large number of the same fans.The real problem is that certain Punk fans suffer from feelings of inferiority and entitlement at the same time.

The inferiority complex comes from years of making excuses for Punk not getting too high on WWE's pecking order. For years Punk would win lesser titles, but he was never a top guy. He would lose to a Mysterio or an Orton. The excuse was WWE would never let an indy guy break through the "glass ceiling", so the Punk marks were happy with whatever he could achieve. He developed a nice mid-card career and while his fans wanted more, Punk was stuck below an Orton or an Edge, just below the threshold of being an actual star. So some of his fans envied the upper card stars, but what could you do? Vince kept those indy midgets at a certain level and that was it. Then the second Summer of Punk came and changed the mindset of these uber Punk marks

Punk finally broke through because of the Summer of Punk redux angle. He actually became a big star in WWE. After years of bowing their heads to Orton marks or even the almighty Cenation, now Punk fans were tasting the high life and they got drunk on it. They liked the view at near the top (never truly above Cena) and they would attempt to trash any other wrestler who dared to knock Punk from his new found precarious perch.Punk marks felt like Punk was entitled to remain in this spot. Like Gollum, they found their Precious and they damned sure werent going to let this go. Into this morass of self entitlement and delusion stepped Daniel Bryan.

Bryan's rise ironically occurred the same night Punk won at MITB 2011. Since Bryan shared a similar story and fanbase as Punk he wasnt viewed as a threat just yet. History will show that Bryan did receive the second loudest applause that night in Chicago. Still, Bryan was firmly ensconced in the mid card and didnt threaten Punk's newly minted stardom. The thing is Punk peaked the night he beat Cena. His popularity had already plateaued but his fans didnt realize it at the time. Then came the grumblings that he didnt beat Cena clean. He lost to HHH. He was still a big star, but subordinate to Cena at every ppv. During this time, Punk marks failed to see the groundswell of support that Bryan was achieving and was ever growing and would eventually consume their leader. 

Bryan just kept getting more over and popular by the day. No matter what WWE tried to do, Bryan just kept growing in stature. By the time the weakest link story was in full effect, Bryan was getting the loudest reactions on almost every show. Some entitled Punk fans didnt want to acknowledge this and I even got neg repped just for saying Bryan got a louder fan response on a Raw than Punk did. His fans were in denial but come Summerslam 2013, they were no longer able to ignore the truth. Bryan had surpassed Punk in fan support.

This is where the resentment and the sense of entitlememt flared up moreso than ever before. WWE let Bryan beat Cena clean. Cena lost to Bryan clean!!! Bryan was placed into the hottest company angle with The Authority. The supernova that was Bryan had eclipsed Punk's star. The reaction by some was not to be happy for Bryan and let him have his day in the sun, but to try and tear him down and demand that Punk be the one in the Authority storyline. They just couldnt be satisfied with Punk's 434 day reign because they felt it was in the shadow of Cena. Now Cena had left due to injury and it was Bryan getting the major storyline that, in their eyes, was Punk's by right.He should have ascended to the top, he was supposed to be the heir apparent. The Precious had slipped through his fingers.

Punk wasnt happy with this turn. He wanted to close Wrestlemania. He was apparently offered a feud with Kane, then a match with HHH at Mania XXX. It wouldnt close the show, so this wasnt good enough for Punk. This wasnt a good time for Bryan either. WWE used his popularity to put heat on HHH and Orton. Bryan's fan support was the foundation of the Authority angle, yet they werent going to give him the storyline payoff that seemed to be the logical conclusion. This delighted some Punk fans because it meant that Bryan wouldnt be main eventing Mania and once again surpassing their idol Punk. The Punk marks glee was short-lived as Bryan's fanbase staged an intervention at The Rumble and altered the course of history.

Bryan, not Punk, got the match with HHH. The entitlement of Punk fans shown through again. Well surely, HHH has to win. They cant let Bryan beat him, After all, Punk was "buried" by HHH. Bryan doesnt deserve to win, and even if he does it wont be clean. I'm sure besides the obvious jealousy, some Punk marks were outraged that as Punk lay at ringside during the Rumble following a Kane attack, the only chant to greet their leader's ears was a loud Daniel Bryan chant.

It got worse for the pro Punk/anti Bryan marks. Not only would Bryan face HHH he was also going to close Mania against Orton and Batista if he beat Levesque. Mania happened and Bryan did get to live the dream, the very same dream that Punk failed to realize. I'm sure that was a crushing body blow to those marks,but I think it effectively ended the mark wars. Bryan beat both Cena and HHH clean in a matter of months and had been cemented as a *major* player in WWE. Bryan was also proved to be a valuable company asset, one who wouldnt leave the company in a lurch just because he didnt like his booking.

So that brings us up to date. Bryan is finally in a great spot with WWE. It was definitely against the odds and I am happy for him. I am proudly a Bryan mark, but I would like to think I would be more receptive to another indy wrestler challenging Bryan's status than some of the fervent Punk supporters were when Bryan ascended. I would love to see a Cesaro, or a Rollins, or Sami Zayn come and make a huge mark in WWE and try to rival Bryan in popularity. It could only be good for the company to develop some more super over faces, but I have to admit I want Bryan to stay in the uppercard s long as possible before he yields to the next big sensation.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

IDONTSHIV said:


> The dynamic between some fervent Punk marks and Bryan fans is not a microcosm of the general dynamic between regular Punk and Bryan fans. I am fairly certain they share a large number of the same fans.The real problem is that certain Punk fans suffer from feelings of inferiority and entitlement at the same time.
> 
> The inferiority complex comes from years of making excuses for Punk not getting too high on WWE's pecking order. For years Punk would win lesser titles, but he was never a top guy. He would lose to a Mysterio or an Orton. The excuse was WWE would never let an indy guy break through the "glass ceiling", so the Punk marks were happy with whatever he could achieve. He developed a nice mid-card career and while his fans wanted more, Punk was stuck below an Orton or an Edge, just below the threshold of being an actual star. So some of his fans envied the upper card stars, but what could you do? Vince kept those indy midgets at a certain level and that was it. Then the second Summer of Punk came and changed the mindset of these uber Punk marks
> 
> Punk finally broke through because of the Summer of Punk redux angle. He actually became a big star in WWE. After years of bowing their heads to Orton marks or even the almighty Cenation, now Punk fans were tasting the high life and they got drunk on it. They liked the view at near the top (never truly above Cena) and they would attempt to trash any other wrestler who dared to knock Punk from his new found precarious perch.Punk marks felt like Punk was entitled to remain in this spot. Like Gollum, they found their Precious and they damned sure werent going to let this go. Into this morass of self entitlement and delusion stepped Daniel Bryan.
> 
> Bryan's rise ironically occurred the same night Punk won at MITB 2011. Since Bryan shared a similar story and fanbase as Punk he wasnt viewed as a threat just yet. History will show that Bryan did receive the second loudest applause that night in Chicago. Still, Bryan was firmly ensconced in the mid card and didnt threaten Punk's newly minted stardom. The thing is Punk peaked the night he beat Cena. His popularity had already plateaued but his fans didnt realize it at the time. Then came the grumblings that he didnt beat Cena clean. He lost to HHH. He was still a big star, but subordinate to Cena at every ppv. During this time, Punk marks failed to see the groundswell of support that Bryan was achieving and was ever growing and would eventually consume their leader.
> 
> Bryan just kept getting more over and popular by the day. No matter what WWE tried to do, Bryan just kept growing in stature. By the time the weakest link story was in full effect, Bryan was getting the loudest reactions on almost every show. Some entitled Punk fans didnt want to acknowledge this and I even got neg repped just for saying Bryan got a louder fan response on a Raw than Punk did. His fans were in denial but come Summerslam 2013, they were no longer able to ignore the truth. Bryan had surpassed Punk in fan support.
> 
> This is where the resentment and the sense of entitlememt flared up moreso than ever before. WWE let Bryan beat Cena clean. Cena lost to Bryan clean!!! Bryan was placed into the hottest company angle with The Authority. The supernova that was Bryan had eclipsed Punk's star. The reaction by some was not to be happy for Bryan and let him have his day in the sun, but to try and tear him down and demand that Punk be the one in the Authority storyline. They just couldnt be satisfied with Punk's 434 day reign because they felt it was in the shadow of Cena. Now Cena had left due to injury and it was Bryan getting the major storyline that, in their eyes, was Punk's by right.He should have ascended to the top, he was supposed to be the heir apparent. The Precious had slipped through his fingers.
> 
> Punk wasnt happy with this turn. He wanted to close Wrestlemania. He was apparently offered a feud with Kane, then a match with HHH at Mania XXX. It wouldnt close the show, so this wasnt good enough for Punk. This wasnt a good time for Bryan either. WWE used his popularity to put heat on HHH and Orton. Bryan's fan support was the foundation of the Authority angle, yet they werent going to give him the storyline payoff that seemed to be the logical conclusion. This delighted some Punk fans because it meant that Bryan wouldnt be main eventing Mania and once again surpassing their idol Punk. The Punk marks glee was short-lived as Bryan's fanbase staged an intervention at The Rumble and altered the course of history.
> 
> Bryan, not Punk, got the match with HHH. The entitlement of Punk fans shown through again. Well surely, HHH has to win. They cant let Bryan beat him, After all, Punk was "buried" by HHH. Bryan doesnt deserve to win, and even if he does it wont be clean. I'm sure besides the obvious jealousy, some Punk marks were outraged that as Punk lay at ringside during the Rumble following a Kane attack, the only chant to greet their leader's ears was a loud Daniel Bryan chant.
> 
> It got worse for the pro Punk/anti Bryan marks. Not only would Bryan face HHH he was also going to close Mania against Orton and Batista if he beat Levesque. Mania happened and Bryan did get to live the dream, the very same dream that Punk failed to realize. I'm sure that was a crushing body blow to those marks,but I think it effectively ended the mark wars. Bryan beat both Cena and HHH clean in a matter of months and had been cemented as a *major* player in WWE. Bryan was also proved to be a valuable company asset, one who wouldnt leave the company in a lurch just because he didnt like his booking.
> 
> So that brings us up to date. Bryan is finally in a great spot with WWE. It was definitely against the odds and I am happy for him. I am proudly a Bryan mark, but I would like to think I would be more receptive to another indy wrestler challenging Bryan's status than some of the fervent Punk supporters were when Bryan ascended. I would love to see a Cesaro, or a Rollins, or Sami Zayn come and make a huge mark in WWE and try to rival Bryan in popularity. It could only be good for the company to develop some more super over faces, but I have to admit I want Bryan to stay in the uppercard s long as possible before he yields to the next big sensation.


Great post. However I have one minor disagreement, and at the risk of sounding like one of the Punk marks you mentiond, Bryan in the summer of last year was extremely over, he wasn't indisputably the most over guy in the company. He was neck and neck and maybe even slightly above Punk (maybe slightly below), but there's it wasn't clear cut either way (and it's idiotic that a Punk mark would get so butthurt that Bryan was more over than him on a show that they'd red rep you). He was trading pop of the nights with Punk, not getting the loudest almost every show (not at that point anyway).

Bryan's peak overness and where it became indisputable how much more over he was than Punk was right when he turned on Bray Wyatt. From that night on, Bryan had surpassed any level of fan support he had prior, and any fan support Punk had ever had. Hell, I didn't think it was a stretch to say at that point, he was the most over guy in the business since Austin or Rock in their peaks (although not quite at that level). 

Since Mania, Bryan's support has cooled off quite a bit, as to be expected after he won the title, and his crowd reactions have taken a nosedive back to more normal levels for him. However, he's still far and away the most over guy on the roster currently, and will remain so probably until the next big star rises.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Check this out guys. Pretty good tribute to Bryan!


----------



## Born of Osiris

All I want is for Punk to come back and have one fued with Bryan.

Just imagine the shitstorms and reactions. This forum would become a war :lmao 

Maybe some day.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Great post. However I have one minor disagreement, and at the risk of sounding like one of the Punk marks you mentiond, Bryan in the summer of last year was extremely over, he wasn't indisputably the most over guy in the company. He was neck and neck and maybe even slightly above Punk (maybe slightly below), but there's it wasn't clear cut either way (and it's idiotic that a Punk mark would get so butthurt that Bryan was more over than him on a show that they'd red rep you). He was trading pop of the nights with Punk, not getting the loudest almost every show (not at that point anyway).
> 
> Bryan's peak overness and where it became indisputable how much more over he was than Punk was right when he turned on Bray Wyatt. From that night on, Bryan had surpassed any level of fan support he had prior, and any fan support Punk had ever had. Hell, I didn't think it was a stretch to say at that point, he was the most over guy in the business since Austin or Rock in their peaks (although not quite at that level).
> 
> Since Mania, Bryan's support has cooled off quite a bit, as to be expected after he won the title, and his crowd reactions have taken a nosedive back to more normal levels for him. However, he's still far and away the most over guy on the roster currently, and will remain so probably until the next big star rises.


I can agree that Punk and Bryan were going back and forth with who got the louder reaction back then. I do think there reactions were starting to take two distinct tracks.Punks started to diminish a bit with his Ryback and Axel program and that fans noticed he was hurting physically and didnt seem as mentally involved in his work as he had been. He just looked tired. Bryan was still growing in spite of being stuck wwith the Wyatts, who were not over at all last November. Thinking of that, I wish Bryan and Punk could have teamed more than they did. 

I also agree that the resolution of Daniel Wyatt was the start of Bryan's huge overness. People were still cheering him,but Daniel Wyatt bottled up the popularity and when Bryan rebelled the pent up cheers exploded.The aftermath of that and The Rumble crowd forced WWE's hand. Bryan may have cooled off somewhat but that might just be a factor of not really appearing on Raw because of marriage and death. That and Kane wasnt his ideal opponent. I think the time off will help Bryan get more over as it will build even more sympathy. I just wish Kane wasnt still looming as his next opponent. Give me a member of Evolution, a Cesaro or something that will be a little less cartoonish than Brie and Bryan and Kane in a B movie slasher film parody.


----------



## Starbuck

Punk marks suffering from inferiority and elitism at the same time is the most spot on thing I think I've ever read on this forum because it's straight up truth. :lol It sure is amusing watching them rage over just about everything these days. And not all of them mind you, but there definitely seems to be a higher % of whiny, delusional and butthurt Punk marks than there are for anybody else. Their hero looks more happy and content away from WWE than he ever has when he was there. Just let the man live his life in peace without fucking crying about it every day and going after guys who have taken the ball in his absence.


----------



## PacoAwesome

Too be honest, I feel bad for Punk fans. They're guy took his ball and left them high and dry while us Bryan fans got see our guy's dreams get realized. Being a fan of an indy guy in the WWE a few years wasn't easy. Bryan got fired and had a bad losing streak for a time and Punk was given small pushes here and there while also getting a 13 PPV losing streak. I remember Orton fans and Cena fans laughing at us for being fans of those "Vanilla midgets". But we got our time, Punk fans had their summer of Punk and a long title reign, and us Bryan fans saw our guy dominate WM 30. It's kinda scary now that I look back how things were different a few years ago. WWE is constantly changing, big and small changes. Who knows what will happen in two to three years, we might have Bo Dallas a dominating heel champion.


----------



## O Fenômeno

PacoAwesome said:


> Too be honest, I feel bad for Punk fans. They're guy took his ball and left them high and dry while us Bryan fans got see our guy's dreams get realized. Being a fan of an indy guy in the WWE a few years wasn't easy. Bryan got fired and had a bad losing streak for a time and Punk was given small pushes here and there while also getting a 13 PPV losing streak. I remember Orton fans and Cena fans laughing at us for being fans of those "Vanilla midgets". But we got our time, Punk fans had their summer of Punk and a long title reign, and us Bryan fans saw our guy dominate WM 30. It's kinda scary now that I look back how things were different a few years ago. WWE is constantly changing, big and small changes. Who knows what will happen in two to three years, we might have Bo Dallas a dominating heel champion.


Eh Punk just gives off vibes that he despises most of his male fans anyway...especially 'smart' ones.


----------



## Rap God

PacoAwesome said:


> Too be honest, I feel bad for Punk fans. They're guy took his ball and left them high and dry while us Bryan fans got see our guy's dreams get realized. Being a fan of an indy guy in the WWE a few years wasn't easy. Bryan got fired and had a bad losing streak for a time and Punk was given small pushes here and there while also getting a 13 PPV losing streak. I remember Orton fans and Cena fans laughing at us for being fans of those "Vanilla midgets". But we got our time, Punk fans had their summer of Punk and a long title reign, and us Bryan fans saw our guy dominate WM 30. It's kinda scary now that I look back how things were different a few years ago. WWE is constantly changing, big and small changes. Who knows what will happen in two to three years, we might have Bo Dallas a dominating heel champion.


They are mad cuz ''a midget'' proved them wrong :bryan3
Anyways , remember the old days?


----------



## elo

Hag said:


> Okay. Meltzer is saying 6-8 weeks is worst case, and everywhere else is saying 3 months is best case.
> 
> No idea what is going on with this time frame shit.


Either scenario will lead to the title being stripped from him so they might as well just let him heal up until Summerslam in August, bring him back with a bang


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Born of Osiris

Bryan gonna whoop some ass when he returns. Perfect way to introduce the American Dragon persona into his charater. 

I want Bryan/HHH II after seeing that :mark:


----------



## Romangirl252

Bryan was so right in what he said in that video


----------



## KO Bossy

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Bryan gonna whoop some ass when he returns. Perfect way to introduce the American Dragon persona into his charater.
> 
> I want Bryan/HHH II after seeing that :mark:


Sounds great.

Which means they won't do it. They're allergic to good ideas.


----------



## Rap God

Do you guys think that Bryan would eventually come back really soon? Remember when Takeshi Morishima punched bryan in the eye and he had detached retina? He kept wrestling for 20 mins , a neck surgery wont stop him in my oppinion


----------



## Born of Osiris

KO Bossy said:


> Sounds great.
> 
> Which means they won't do it. They're allergic to good ideas.


It could be an interesting story and evolution to his character if he does get stripped. 

Keeps him as an underdog, make a surprise return pissed the fuck off and ready to earn back the title he never lost while ending the Authority once and for all, mean while Lesnar returns ready to fight and destroy anyone who gets in his way to the title setting up Bryan/Lesnar.

Oh god I hate fantasy booking and I'm doing it :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Jarsy1 said:


> Do you guys think that Bryan would eventually come back really soon? Remember when Takeshi Morishima punched bryan in the eye and he had detached retina? He kept wrestling for 20 mins , a neck surgery wont stop him in my oppinion



Bryan is a verified tough guy, who has ignored past injuries. The thing is, the neck isnt something you no-sell.You gotta respect whatever the doctor says is the recovery time and go with that. They did do something to some of the vertebra in is neck, so just be patient and let him heal properly. The last thing Bryan needs is a recurring neck problem that ends his career


----------



## O Fenômeno

:lol

Bryan was entertaining as fuck as a heel, can't believe people talk as is he is terrible.


----------



## THANOS

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Bryan gonna whoop some ass when he returns. *Perfect way to introduce the American Dragon persona into his charater. *
> 
> I want Bryan/HHH II after seeing that :mark:


Exactly, and they could air videos every week or so of DB training in gyms, doing MMA, and doing crazy lumberjack training like Rocky Balboa did to train for Drago, and it would build the AmDrag character perfectly.

:mark:


----------



## Rap God

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Bryan was entertaining as fuck as a heel, can't believe people talk as is he is terrible.


I enjoyed when he was a pro in NXT.It was really entertaining.His feud with Cole was also really good.Now i dont even watch NXT anymore.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Jarsy1 said:


> I enjoyed when he was a pro in NXT.It was really entertaining.His feud with Cole was also really good.Now i dont even watch NXT anymore.


:lol

Though to be fair NXT is totally different, it's not treated like a game show...they have their own storylines,titles,it's the real deal,and I find it more entertaining than the Main Roster at times...especially the divas.


----------



## Omega_VIK

O Fenômeno said:


> :lol
> 
> Though to be fair NXT is totally different, it's not treated like a game show...they have their own storylines,titles,it's the real deal,and I find it more entertaining than the Main Roster at times...especially the divas.


It's basically FCW and OVW.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I think they're going to stall out stripping Bryan and he's going to keep the title after all. Phew.


----------



## Fissiks

was he on the show? i didn't see it.


----------



## Romangirl252

Fissiks said:


> was he on the show? i didn't see it.


No he wasn't on raw... they want him to come to next week raw and hand over the belts


----------



## Vyer

Fissiks said:


> was he on the show? i didn't see it.


Nah. Stephanie is going to demand Bryan to surrender his title so he will probably be there then.

Edit: Already answered :lol


----------



## JY57

heard Mike Johnson at PWINsider say his new audio show that the plan (right now) is for Bryan not to surrender the Championship and WWE will not strip him either.


----------



## Eulonzo

I honestly am curious as to how long he'll be out of action.

I assume he's only gonna be out for a few weeks to a month if they're not gonna strip him. If they do strip him, then he's probably going to be out for a while, like a couple months. I see no issue with the WWE WHC not being out for about a month or a few weeks. I mean, Bryan is not the first nor last world champion to be out of action while being champion for a month or a few weeks.

Although I think he should be out for about a month instead of a few weeks, perhaps that's safer in terms of his neck. I'm just worried that he won't be as over as he was. I know he'll get the YES chant no matter what but you know what I mean. I just hope all of this mess that he's gotten thrown at him won't _completely_ kill his momentum and title reign.


----------



## Rap God

Eulonzo said:


> I honestly am curious as to how long he'll be out of action.
> 
> I assume he's only gonna be out for a few weeks to a month if they're not gonna strip him. If they do strip him, then he's probably going to be out for a while, like a couple months. I see no issue with the WWE WHC not being out for about a month or a few weeks. I mean, Bryan is not the first nor last world champion to be out of action while being champion for a month or a few weeks.
> 
> Although I think he should be out for about a month instead of a few weeks, perhaps that's safer in terms of his neck. I'm just worried that he won't be as over as he was. I know he'll get the YES chant no matter what but you know what I mean. I just hope all of this mess that he's gotten thrown at him won't _completely_ kill his momentum and title reign.


His return will have a great pop , the longer hes out , the bigger pop hes gonna get. Anyways , they will either continue doing the authority/Bryan storyline or there will be BORKKKKKK LASER vs Bryan (either choice is fine).But it seems like they will go with the authority/bryan storyline cuz stephanie still makes fun of him , triple h talks about bryan (will he be stripped or not) so Bryan/Authority it is. We will see Bork/Bryan later this year.I hope creative have some new and fresh ideas for Bryan/Authority.


----------



## JY57

Eulonzo said:


> I honestly am curious as to how long he'll be out of action.
> 
> I assume he's only gonna be out for a few weeks to a month if they're not gonna strip him. If they do strip him, then he's probably going to be out for a while, like a couple months. I see no issue with the WWE WHC not being out for about a month or a few weeks. I mean, Bryan is not the first nor last world champion to be out of action while being champion for a month or a few weeks.
> 
> Although I think he should be out for about a month instead of a few weeks, perhaps that's safer in terms of his neck. I'm just worried that he won't be as over as he was. I know he'll get the YES chant no matter what but you know what I mean. I just hope all of this mess that he's gotten thrown at him won't _completely_ kill his momentum and title reign.


MITB is probably is what they are hoping he will be back by. From his surgery to that date it would be 7 weeks (6 1/2 weeks to be exact). I think they can live with him being out till Battleground because Payback & MITB don't really need him.


----------



## Mr. Yes

The talk has been "he'll be back before you think"


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## NoLeafClover

I would never wish long term injury on Bryan and obviously want him to have a speedy recovery, but I'll be honest...a situation where he is out of action for a few months and being stripped of the title could be a blessing in disguise in positioning him as the underdog once again. I mean, after all it's what he does best, and right now he's at a point where he hit the highest of highs at Wrestlemania, only to have it followed up by a lackluster program with DEMON Kane. He really hasn't been an underdog at all since he won it at Wrestlemania, because let's be honest...no one took DEMON Kane as a serious threat. It's comical to even entertain the thought.

Bryan being stripped of the title due to reasons outside his control, only to have him come back and fight for it once again could be a phenomenal way to reinvigorate the audience in getting behind him as the underdog overcoming insurmountable odds.


----------



## THANOS

NoLeafClover said:


> I would never wish long term injury on Bryan and obviously want him to have a speedy recovery, but I'll be honest...a situation where he is out of action for a few months and being stripped of the title could be a blessing in disguise in positioning him as the underdog once again. I mean, after all it's what he does best, and right now he's at a point where he hit the highest of highs at Wrestlemania, only to have it followed up by a lackluster program with DEMON Kane. He really hasn't been an underdog at all since he won it at Wrestlemania, because let's be honest...no one took DEMON Kane as a serious threat. It's comical to even entertain the thought.
> 
> Bryan being stripped of the title due to reasons outside his control, only to have him come back and fight for it once again could be a phenomenal way to reinvigorate the audience in getting behind him as the underdog overcoming insurmountable odds.


Great points and it's true that this would be the best way to keep an underdog over. However, it needs to be said that Daniel Bryan is still just as over as he has been since Mania 30, and is still drawing the highest or 2nd highest ratings every single week for his segments. The interest in his character is as high as it's ever been, which tells me that Mania 30 wasn't his peak, since the interest hasn't dipped, and perhaps he's as over as he is because he's likable and good not because he's an underdog.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It's time to forget the DEMON KANE. Bryan can feud with Kane's long lost brother,the blacksheep of the family: THE DEMON KANYE. :kanye


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Day #







of Bryan's reign. Will it continue?


----------



## Powers of Pain

I,m starting to get the feeling that maybe WWE are going to keep the belt on Bryan after all. I'm pretty certain DB isn't going to hand the belts over next week on RAW so that takes us forward another week with him as champion.

I can see WWE getting through the next 2 PPVs without Bryan back so am hoping he returns by Battleground, which is in 2 months time. Of course he may amaze us all again and be back sooner but I can see them keeping the title on him til then with him just putting in appearances/cutting promos in between.

Originally I was expecting him to face Lesnar at Summerslam (and dropping the belt to Brock then) but am wondering now if maybe that match will happen later in the year as if Bryan does come back at Battleground it would only have him back as champion for a month before dropping the belt. And yes, regardless of the fact Lesnar isn't full time, I'm still expecting him to beat Bryan, with DB getting the belt back later.


----------



## THANOS

Powers of Pain said:


> I,m starting to get the feeling that maybe WWE are going to keep the belt on Bryan after all. I'm pretty certain DB isn't going to hand the belts over next week on RAW so that takes us forward another week with him as champion.
> 
> I can see WWE getting through the next 2 PPVs without Bryan back so am hoping he returns by Battleground, which is in 2 months time. Of course he may amaze us all again and be back sooner but I can see them keeping the title on him til then with him just putting in appearances/cutting promos in between.
> 
> Originally I was expecting him to face Lesnar at Summerslam (and dropping the belt to Brock then) but am wondering now if maybe that match will happen later in the year as if Bryan does come back at Battleground it would only have him back as champion for a month before dropping the belt. And yes, regardless of the fact Lesnar isn't full time, I'm still expecting him to beat Bryan, with DB getting the belt back later.


I agree completely. Brock is the absolute perfect person to take the title off Bryan and he should do it clean. It would do much more for Bryan's longevity as an interesting act if he puts up a good fight and takes Lesnar to the limit, but ultimately comes up short to a Kimura out of nowhere or something.

Bryan beating Brock on his 1st try puts him on an unreachable position, where any future opponent stands no chance against Bryan, in the eyes of the viewer, which means less buys or Network subscriptions. This is the same problem with Cena now, and is the reason is in the midcard elevating future stars (in WWE's mind anyway ).

If Bryan loses to Lesnar than all of sudden he shows weakness to the crowds, and he can credibly feud with other stars of the roster without seeming as huge of an overwhelming favourite as he would have had he beat Brock. Then Bryan could even go on to beat Brock at Mania to get his title back, and it wouldn't seem superman like because he already displayed that he can be beaten by Brock.

I welcome CLEAN losses every once in awhile for Bryan just like it happened with the Rock, because I believe that will prevent any chance of Bryan getting even a slice of the Cena treatment from the crowds, and he would be in unpredictable matchups constantly instead of one-sided affairs like Cena.


----------



## Born of Osiris

THANOS said:


> I agree completely. Brock is the absolute perfect person to take the title off Bryan and he should do it clean. It would do much more for Bryan's longevity as an interesting act if he puts up a good fight and takes Lesnar to the limit, but ultimately comes up short to a Kimura out of nowhere or something.
> 
> Bryan beating Brock on his 1st try puts him on an unreachable position, where any future opponent stands no chance against Bryan, in the eyes of the viewer, which means less buys or Network subscriptions. This is the same problem with Cena now, and is the reason is in the midcard elevating future stars (in WWE's mind anyway ).
> 
> If Bryan loses to Lesnar than all of sudden he shows weakness to the crowds, and he can credibly feud with other stars of the roster without seeming as huge of an overwhelming favourite as he would have had he beat Brock. Then Bryan could even go on to beat Brock at Mania to get his title back, and it wouldn't seem superman like because he already displayed that he can be beaten by Brock.
> 
> I welcome CLEAN losses every once in awhile for Bryan just like it happened with the Rock, because I believe that will prevent any chance of Bryan getting even a slice of the Cena treatment from the crowds, and he would be in unpredictable matchups constantly instead of one-sided affairs like Cena.


Yup. And Bryan has showed tons of times, most recently against Bray, that he's popularity doesn't decrease when he loses clean. I really do believe that losing to Lesnar would help Bryan.dramatically and make him bigger than what he is.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Those ratings for raw don't look good for Bryan 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Blade Runner

Mr. Yes said:


> Those ratings for raw don't look good for Bryan
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


how so? he wasn't even on the show....


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan is apparently is primarily to blame for global warming as well. Seriously, I think the taped shows generally dont perform as well as the live Raws. We shall see how Bryan's segment on next week's Raw does, when he is actually there.


----------



## THANOS

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> Yup. And Bryan has showed tons of times, most recently against Bray, that he's popularity doesn't decrease when he loses clean. I really do believe that losing to Lesnar would help Bryan.dramatically and make him bigger than what he is.


Totally agree.



Mr. Yes said:


> Those ratings for raw don't look good for Bryan
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Quite the contrary my friend. Bryan being out injured and the ratings plummeting is great for him.


----------



## Mr. Yes

He was advertised for the show.

By the way, next week's show is being advertised with this message:


> WITNESS THE RETURN OF DANIEL BRYAN WHEN HE ANSWERS STEPHANIE MCMAHON’S DEMAND TO RELINQUISH THE WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPIONSHIP


----------



## Happenstan

Mr. Yes said:


> He was advertised for the show.


Not where I live. Monday's show was advertised as Evolution getting revenge on Shield here.


----------



## Born of Osiris

He returns next week? :mark:


----------



## Fabregas

/delete


----------



## #Mark

Mr. Yes said:


> He was advertised for the show.
> 
> By the way, next week's show is being advertised with this message:


But he wasn't on the show... 

He was not advertised till the weekend and evidently didn't appear on the show. RAW ended last week without a single notion that Bryan was appearing. In fact, the segment where Kane dragged Bryan out probably ensured to viewers that Bryan was not appearing this week. They are advertising him correctly this week by having Steph mention that he will appear live next week and then following it up with adverts for the whole week.


----------



## Powers of Pain

THANOS said:


> I agree completely. Brock is the absolute perfect person to take the title off Bryan and he should do it clean. It would do much more for Bryan's longevity as an interesting act if he puts up a good fight and takes Lesnar to the limit, but ultimately comes up short to a Kimura out of nowhere or something.
> 
> Bryan beating Brock on his 1st try puts him on an unreachable position, where any future opponent stands no chance against Bryan, in the eyes of the viewer, which means less buys or Network subscriptions. This is the same problem with Cena now, and is the reason is in the midcard elevating future stars (in WWE's mind anyway ).
> 
> If Bryan loses to Lesnar than all of sudden he shows weakness to the crowds, and he can credibly feud with other stars of the roster without seeming as huge of an overwhelming favourite as he would have had he beat Brock. Then Bryan could even go on to beat Brock at Mania to get his title back, and it wouldn't seem superman like because he already displayed that he can be beaten by Brock.
> 
> I welcome CLEAN losses every once in awhile for Bryan just like it happened with the Rock, because I believe that will prevent any chance of Bryan getting even a slice of the Cena treatment from the crowds, and he would be in unpredictable matchups constantly instead of one-sided affairs like Cena.



Good post and I agree with pretty much all of it, particularly the Cena comparisons. If DB was to go over Lesnar first time up it would just be terrible booking imo. Have him come close, look good but ultimately lose to the Beast. He can get his payback later as you said.

And apart from anything else, I think the match itself would be top drawer.


----------



## Yes Era

Lesnar should be winning. But he's too lazy and won't be doing it. So him beating the biggest name in WWE today makes no sense unless he does real dates. You can do a Summerslam match where Bryan never taps or quit so Lesnar looks strong but that's it since he doesn't even do 3 straight weeks of tv. All that Bryan will reach an "unreachable position" if he wins is pretty ridiculous. ..you can just put against the Rock at Mania or something or build up Barrett or Cesaro to their proper spot. Lesnar makes sense but he doesn't want to work.

You're very naive if you think Lesnar beats Bryan and they do some magical HHH rematch unless fan demand goes for it.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Daniel Bryan vs. HHH is advertised as a street fight for the WWE title at MSG on July 12.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Happy birthday to Bryan! :yes


----------



## Romangirl252

Did yall know Bryan birthday is the day after Chris Benoit birthday?....Happy Birthday Bryan!


----------



## urca

So somebody made this, and I got a huge laugh over it.
http://imgur.com/gallery/qsWnF

Happy Birthday, Bryan!


----------



## Born of Osiris

I wonder what's Bryan's favorite cake


----------



## Rap God

Since its Bryan s Birthday i want to post this:





Happy B-day Bryan :yes


----------



## Born of Osiris

Today he returns? :mark:


----------



## Tardbasher12

Hopefully DB comes back with information on how long he will be out of action. I won't be watching until he returns.


----------



## Certified G

I went to the WWE live event in Rotterdam on Saturday. Unfortunately Daniel Bryan wasn't there of course, but there was still a yes chant here and there. After a cage match between Kane and Big Show, Kane wanted to attack the referees to which the crowd started chanting YES! YES! YES! But Brad Maddox came out to calm Kane down. Kane pushed the other 2 referees away and instead grabbed Brad by the throat which got another YES! chant lol. All in all great show to see live.
Would've liked to have seen Daniel Bryan, but the guys worked hard and put on a great show for us.


----------



## Rap God

> Word is that the official on-screen decision about the WWE World Heavyweight Title will be made on this Monday's Memorial Day RAW from Knoxville, TN. There was some speculation that they might carry the angle out over a few weeks.


few weeks? :vince2


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait for raw tonight and see Bryan come back


----------



## Monday Night Raw

Jarsy1 said:


> few weeks? :vince2


If the angle lasts a few week them Bryan is keeping the title.


----------



## Natecore

As long as he gets adequate time to heal I don't care what the story is. I need d. Bry healthy and ready to wrestle for another decade at least.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Day 50 of his title reign. If they strip him, I hope they do a tournament or give the MITB winner the title just to put some interest in a number of wrestlers as they struggle for the title. I would then have Bryan win it back quickly and WWE can go back to their original plans pre-Bryan injury. Just a thought, if WWE really wanted to have the fans turn on Bryan,flash forward a couple of yeas and have Bryan with like 13 title runs or some ridiculous number. I dont endorse something like that but there would be a lot of people clamoring for him to stop being champion.


----------



## DanM3

I think they should strip him of the title and have him win it back when he returns. I would like it if it was given to hhh and then Bryan gets to wrestle him for it


----------



## THANOS

DanM3 said:


> I think they should strip him of the title and have him win it back when he returns. I would like it if it was given to hhh and then Bryan gets to wrestle him for it


If they're going to strip him that would be ideal! Triple H could play it up like Bryan can't beat him as Champion, because, as champion, he's a different level than before. It would be great to continue that feud.


----------



## Blade Runner

i don't mean to sound selfish and disrespectful, but i wish that the WWE would stop hosting RAW in tennessee. good promo by bryan though!


----------



## mezomi

Daniel Bryan will be wrestling by July. Why? Well he' will be fighting Triple H in a street fight in MSG on July 12


----------



## Happenstan

What do you think the chances are that Bryan wrestles at Payback? They keep saying how much worse his neck is yet he's ok enough to be flying and traveling to Raw and the PPV.


----------



## Blade Runner

Happenstan said:


> What do you think the chances are that Bryan wrestles at Payback? They keep saying how much worse his neck is yet he's ok enough to be flying and traveling to Raw and the PPV.


he won't. but if he does then the WWE are idiots for not promoting it ahead of time. they probably wouldn't care, it's not like they're not giving the ppv for free on the network.


----------



## Born of Osiris

So interesting. His decision is pretty much the only thing I'm hyped for at Payback other than Barret. 

July 12 is before MITB right? Isn't Battleground in the same month as well?


----------



## Romangirl252

I'm glad he didn't give the champs back but I hate that now he has to choose between the belts and Brie job


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Romangirl252 said:


> I'm glad he didn't give the champs back but I hate that now he has to choose between the belts and Brie job


He can always get a NEW wife but there's only ONE WWE WHC :yes


----------



## Romangirl252

^That's not nice


----------



## Bushmaster

This storyline is absolutely terrible. I didn't think DB could have a reign this bad but it's aweful. Not all his fault though.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Romangirl252 said:


> ^That's not nice


----------



## Powers of Pain

It's almost like WWE has no idea what to do about the title, seems like they cant decide if they want to keep the title on DB til he can return to action or not. So every week they will have some weird segment that prolongs it so that Steph can put Bryan down more and Bryan can get the crowd to chant YES to something!

I can honestly see Mrs Bryan coming out at the PPV and doing the noble thing and being fired so her husband can keep the belt for another week til Steph comes up with some other ultimatum.

Though part of me hopes DB keeps the belt til he is fit to defend it again, part of me wants then to stop this dumbass nonsense and just do some kind of tournament to find a new champion and let Bryan win it back when he's fully healed.

All I know is that in my view this stuff isn't helping Bryan's momentum or title reign, that just my view though.


----------



## Selfdestructo

They've waited so long to take the title off Bryan it seems clear that they won't. It's killing momentum though. There's only so much you can do with a feud with no matches.

Honestly I think they'd have been better served by taking him off TV altogether for a month or two and giving the titles to someone else. You get the 'surprise return' momentum when he comes back and then he gets a title shot in the imminent future. Could be a great moment.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

It was nice to see Bryan do a good promo and once again disprove the slander that he is terrible on the mic. He and Steph have good chemistry together and they had a good segment together. I am worried about Bryan's neck now. Is his neck really worse than they thought? I hope that is just a storyline element to make the odds of his return seem even more insurmountable. I am now n the group that would like to see him turn over the belts and come back and regain them. I like the idea of there being 2 MITB matches, one for the titles and one for the #1 contendership. It would be cool if an Orton or HHH won the title only to have Bryan cash in in them immediately. Or imagine Cesaro wins the titles and Bryan just rips it away from him. That would build sympathy forCesaro and make Bryan have an almost heelish edge to him.


----------



## Cmpunk91

IDONTSHIV said:


> It was nice to see Bryan do a good promo and once again disprove the slander that he is terrible on the mic. He and Steph have good chemistry together and they had a good segment together. I am worried about Bryan's neck now. Is his neck really worse than they thought? I hope that is just a storyline element to make the odds of his return seem even more insurmountable. I am now n the group that would like to see him turn over the belts and come back and regain them. I like the idea of there being 2 MITB matches, one for the titles and one for the #1 contendership. It would be cool if an Orton or HHH won the title only to have Bryan cash in in them immediately. Or imagine Cesaro wins the titles and Bryan just rips it away from him. That would build sympathy forCesaro and make Bryan have an almost heelish edge to him.


The bryan cashing in on cesaro is a great idea. Would be awesome.


----------



## r0scoe

StraightYesSociety said:


>


You iz forgiven


----------



## animus

I don't think the injury was severe at all and he'll return after the ppv. The firing part of the angle may be that Brei is prego. Could totally be wrong here, just the vibe I'm getting from reading the tea leaves.


----------



## hag

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> July 12 is before MITB right? Isn't Battleground in the same month as well?


MITB is June 29th.

Battleground is July 20th


----------



## mumbo230

Either they're going to leave the title on him and he'll be wrestling again by MITB, or they want to put the title on one of the guys otherwise occupied (Cena, Wyatt, one of Evolution) and are holding off until after they have their big blow-off matches at Payback.

Back in the day they would have stripped him immediately and had a new champ named by the end of the night. But that's back when they had options. They're so lacking in main event depth it's terrible. I bet they regret sticking the US title on Sheamus, though, there was a perfect stop-gap transitional champ if I've ever seen one. And they must -really- be missing CM Punk right now.


----------



## bboy2014

bryan teaming up with one of the bella's makes me hate him even more. She is more annoying than bryan.


----------



## JamesK

Another good story of random kindness...

http://www.nba.com/suns/how-shavlik-randolph-and-wwe-made-kids-dream-come-true

Also guys i know that Bryan is injured but don't leave the thread die.. 
Here watch an awesome match from the past!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Never thought I would say this, but I am watching Total Divas live this Sunday and will watch Payback later. This clip with a Cesaro and Sara cameo sold me on the wedding episode.


----------



## Tardbasher12

I'm starting to think that WWE exaggerated Daniel Bryan's injury so he can get an even larger pop when he returns to in-ring competition. DB is advertised for RAW on August 04, it doesn't seem like 2 months is "worse than expected" for a break in the neck.
http://www.wwe.com/events/wwepresents-RAW-austinn


----------



## Born of Osiris

Well it was a minor surgery. He had it done to prevent something worse happening in the future. I think August 4th seems a little far throrugh.


----------



## Reaper

Two months without Bryan. Wow. Last year really took its toll. He wrestled something like a 100 matches on live TV minus the house shows didn't he?


----------



## Born of Osiris

Him and The Shield have pretty much been the workhorses of the WWE for over a year now.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Reaper Jones said:


> Two months without Bryan. Wow. Last year really took its toll. He wrestled something like a 100 matches on live TV minus the house shows didn't he?


He was really important to the show last year you are right. Plus double duty at WrestleMania this year. Hope he got a well deserved raise.


----------



## MarcioDX99

Reaper Jones said:


> Two months without Bryan. Wow. Last year really took its toll. He wrestled something like a 100 matches on live TV minus the house shows didn't he?


also I believe he had a ppv match streak since tlc 2011


----------



## Alchemind

Welp, thats it.


----------



## Blade Runner

Reaper Jones said:


> Two months without Bryan. Wow. Last year really took its toll. He wrestled something like a 100 matches on live TV minus the house shows didn't he?


when he returns, he will be better than ever. i hdont want to see the WWE dial him back with his in ring style, but i do hope he works less on houseshows. i really dont want his safety to be in jeopardy.


----------



## Rap God

Reaper Jones said:


> Two months without Bryan. Wow. Last year really took its toll. He wrestled something like a 100 matches on live TV minus the house shows didn't he?


He wrestled the most matches in 2013.He should be really tired i guess.There is going to be Bryan vs Triple h in a street fight btw , but it will be in a house show sadly


----------



## NastyYaffa

Really not looking forward to Payback that much, because there is no Bryan match. Bryan being out of action really hurts the product, IMO. 

But what do you guys think? Will he give up the titles or will Brie get fired?


----------



## Rap God

NastyYaffa said:


> Really not looking forward to Payback that much, because there is no Bryan match. Bryan being out of action really hurts the product, IMO.
> 
> But what do you guys think? Will he give up the titles or will Brie get fired?


Brie will get fired in my oppinion then after like 2-3 months she will be back.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Today is eight weeks since Bryan won the title. Does he make it to day 57 tomorrow? Probably, but I can see Vince thinking a tournament might generate some interest and help in the ratings. I do know the lack of Bryan has hurt my immediate interest in WWE product. I dont feel an overwhelming desire to watch it live now when I can always watch the good segments later. Tonight, I am more interested in Total Divas and the GOT's Oberyn vs The Mountain match up than watching Payback live.

I think WWE made a mistake by not focusing more on Bryan after Mania. He was in the hottest program. Both Orton and Batista and maybe even HHH should have been hot to get rematches against Bryan. Instead, Orton and Batista only acknowledged the title on the post Mania Raw and have ever since been after Shield, almost making Bryan an afterthought. Evolution vs Shield has been a hot program, at least initially, but Evolution stalking Bryan would have been hotter and created more interest in the product. Of course, Bryan getting injured would have thrown a monkey wrench into any storyline, but,at least, The title could have been moved onto any of Evolution more cleanly than perhaps drawing out the decision of whether to strip Bryan or not. I think I might prefer he get stripped than to just keep the title and not defend it until mid to late summer. Bryan returning to win the title would be a hot story, I wonder if they can keep him hot if he doesnt get stripped and is an absentee champion?


----------



## Rap God

IDONTSHIV said:


> Today is eight weeks since Bryan won the title. Does he make it to day 57 tomorrow? Probably, but I can see Vince thinking a tournament might generate some interest and help in the ratings. I do know the lack of Bryan has hurt my immediate interest in WWE product. I dont feel an overwhelming desire to watch it live now when I can always watch the good segments later. Tonight, I am more interested in Total Divas and the GOT's Oberyn vs The Mountain match up than watching Payback live.
> 
> I think WWE made a mistake by not focusing more on Bryan after Mania. He was in the hottest program. Both Orton and Batista and maybe even HHH should have been hot to get rematches against Bryan. Instead, Orton and Batista only acknowledged the title on the post Mania Raw and have ever since been after Shield, almost making Bryan an afterthought. Evolution vs Shield has been a hot program, at least initially, but Evolution stalking Bryan would have been hotter and created more interest in the product. Of course, Bryan getting injured would have thrown a monkey wrench into any storyline, but,at least, The title could have been moved onto any of Evolution more cleanly than perhaps drawing out the decision of whether to strip Bryan or not. I think I might prefer he get stripped than to just keep the title and not defend it until mid to late summer. Bryan returning to win the title would be a hot story, I wonder if they can keep him hot if he doesnt get stripped and is an absentee champion?


No shit that it was a big mistake not focusing Bryan on the main storyline but you know , THE GAME IS IN EVOLUTION :HHH and they want to push Reigns to the moon.Anyways i wanted to see 4 vs 4 storyline , Bryan and Shield vs Evolution and Kane , that was going to be million times better


----------



## Romangirl252

HHH and his wife is just not good at running the company...Vince needs to be back in front of the cameras and bring wwe back to it once was


----------



## Beatles123

He's injured. Not much you can do with him as champ that works.

As evidenced by what they're doing now!


----------



## Yes Era

IDONTSHIV said:


> Today is eight weeks since Bryan won the title. Does he make it to day 57 tomorrow? Probably, but I can see Vince thinking a tournament might generate some interest and help in the ratings. I do know the lack of Bryan has hurt my immediate interest in WWE product. I dont feel an overwhelming desire to watch it live now when I can always watch the good segments later. Tonight, I am more interested in Total Divas and the GOT's Oberyn vs The Mountain match up than watching Payback live.
> 
> I think WWE made a mistake by not focusing more on Bryan after Mania. He was in the hottest program. Both Orton and Batista and maybe even HHH should have been hot to get rematches against Bryan. Instead, Orton and Batista only acknowledged the title on the post Mania Raw and have ever since been after Shield, almost making Bryan an afterthought. Evolution vs Shield has been a hot program, at least initially, but Evolution stalking Bryan would have been hotter and created more interest in the product. Of course, Bryan getting injured would have thrown a monkey wrench into any storyline, but,at least, The title could have been moved onto any of Evolution more cleanly than perhaps drawing out the decision of whether to strip Bryan or not. I think I might prefer he get stripped than to just keep the title and not defend it until mid to late summer. Bryan returning to win the title would be a hot story, I wonder if they can keep him hot if he doesnt get stripped and is an absentee champion?


BRYAN may be an afterthought with these forum fans but not with any fans that pay money. The Shield/Evolution feud is only getting reactions now because Bryan is injured. Not hard to see that.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So was the Bryan segment good tonight? I am not watching the ppv until later tonight. I imagine the crowd was hot because Chicago loves Bryan almost as much as they do Punk.


----------



## Blade Runner

the bryan segment was great because the crowd made it great. i didn't like how brie is wearing the pants in this relationship and bryan being almost a background player in the new side feud between her and stephanie. the ending didn't do a thing for me, but the crowd pop made it great as odd as that may sound. crowd chanting for CM punk made me cringe though, can we please get over it already? punk tweeted about going to the hockey game tonight, he clearly doesnt care about wrestling right now.


bryan still mega over and that made me :mark: hopefully he doesn't miss too much time and gets back to doing what he does best.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Bryan seemed shocked that the crowd was chanting CM Punk while he was trying to talk. Stephanie saved him by mentioning CM Punk's name.


----------



## THANOS

The Boy Wonder said:


> Bryan seemed shocked that the crowd was chanting CM Punk while he was trying to talk. Stephanie saved him by mentioning CM Punk's name.


I actually thought he looked like he enjoyed the chant and would have definitely expected it where they were. The Stephanie save was great though because she turned it on the fans and insinuated that the fans could lose Bryan over this, and they shut up about it right away.


----------



## Romangirl252

Bryan and Brie were awesome tonight... glad he didn't have to give up his belts and Brie is such a good wife to give up her job for her husband


----------



## The Boy Wonder

THANOS said:


> I actually thought he looked like he enjoyed the chant and would have definitely expected it where they were. The Stephanie save was great though because she turned it on the fans and insinuated that the fans could lose Bryan over this, and they shut up about it right away.


He had a surprised look. The same look he had when a few fans were booing him a few weeks ago. But I hope WWE learned something tonight: the best way to deal with hostile fans is to deal with it head on. They acknowledged the chants twice and the fans shut up.


----------



## Mr. Yes

IDONTSHIV said:


> So was the Bryan segment good tonight? I am not watching the ppv until later tonight. I imagine the crowd was hot because Chicago loves Bryan almost as much as they do Punk.


The crowd loved Bryan and the segment was hot.


----------



## Vyer

I liked it. It was a good segment and the crowd was into it.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

That was one of the most impressive slaps I've seen. Way to go Brie!


----------



## #Mark

Just watched the segment now.. It was good. The crowd was super hot. I loved the reaction to the Punk chants. Bryan looked amused and Steph shut the crowd down. Fun little segment. I'm assuming this is all leading to Brie/Steph. Hopefully Bryan gets to move on and do something worthwhile once he returns.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I hope this Kane fued is over. 

No reason to continue it. By the time he comes back no one will remember anyway.


----------



## The.Great......One

That slap was better than the one the dairy queen gave to bluetista.


----------



## wrestlinggameguy

Damn, Bryan's mic skills are sure awful. started talking about children out of nowhere.

:ti @ Steph shutting up CM Punk fans, was a pleasure to watch.


----------



## NJ88

Loved the segment last night. Fans were super hot for it, and that pop for the slap was just huge.

For those wanting the Kane/Bryan feud to be over, I think they'll be pretty disappointed. I expect that match at MITB with the stipulation that if Bryan isn't ready by then he'll forfeit the title. Therefore it's not Steph stripping him of it, but him not being able to compete that takes it off him if he doesn't show. But then he does show, to face Kane in some kind of ridiculous stipulation match like Buried Alive.


----------



## Born of Osiris

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Damn, Bryan's mic skills are sure awful. started talking about children out of nowhere.
> 
> :ti @ Steph shutting up CM Punk fans, was a pleasure to watch.


Steph was the one who brought up Children.


----------



## #Mark

wrestlinggameguy said:


> Damn, Bryan's mic skills are sure awful. started talking about children out of nowhere.
> 
> :ti @ Steph shutting up CM Punk fans, was a pleasure to watch.


Bryan cut the best promo in weeks last night and got a bigger reaction talking then anyone else on the card did wrestling.


----------



## MyNameIsJonMarston

It's funny that are Benoit fan is labeling Bryan's mic skills as awful. 

Now that illogical statement is worthy of this gif:
:ti


----------



## Happenstan

NJ88 said:


> Loved the segment last night. Fans were super hot for it, and that pop for the slap was just huge.
> 
> For those wanting the Kane/Bryan feud to be over, I think they'll be pretty disappointed. I expect that match at MITB with the stipulation that if Bryan isn't ready by then he'll forfeit the title. Therefore it's not Steph stripping him of it, but him not being able to compete that takes it off him if he doesn't show. But then he does show, to face Kane in some kind of ridiculous stipulation match like Buried Alive.


Yeah, the Kane feud isn't ending. Kane is about to take some time off and they want Bryan to be the one to put him out to add to Bryan's "legacy" and add some sauce to this "Authority" stew which is still going to be an ongoing feud/thing (I'll be it much less overtly) with Steph trying to get people to unseat Bryan as champ...probably culminating in HHH asking his old "rival" Brock Lesnar to do it for him. Although a Steph asking Heyman for help segment would be golden given their past behind the scenes.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

So Cena thinks the reason Bryan wont hand over the titles is that he is *afraid* of not getting another shot. :clap wtg WWE. Way to make your champ seem as weak as he did when he beat a hasty retreat from Kane a month ago.


----------



## Fissiks

this company is sad


----------



## Born of Osiris

What's the point in watching now.

They might as well give Cena title and let him keep it until he rerires.


----------



## Chrome

Fissiks said:


> Spoiler: big pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this company is sad


Eh, at least Cena rightfully got his ass kicked in the poll. If that was like 55-45, that'd be cause for some concern.


----------



## JamesK

What the fuck??

What does Cena have to do with the Yes chant!
That fucking company.. :lmao :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Chrome said:


> Eh, at least Cena rightfully got his ass kicked in the poll. If that was like 55-45, that'd be cause for some concern.


That poll is the height of absurdity. I want a poll on who better represents hustle,loyalty,and respect. Bryan certainly hustles more, both are loyal to wherever they work, bur I would wager Bryan is more respectful to the craft of wrestling and his competitors.


----------



## NastyYaffa

WTF that poll :lmao


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think I understand the "thinking" behind that poll. The post mania Raw after 18 seconds featured a speech by Cena about losing to Rock. The crowd started YESing nonstop so Cena started saying YES over and over and said " You owe me one Daniel Bryan". Apparently WWE thinks its time D-Bry pay the debt. fpalm


----------



## #Mark

They have to be building towards Bryan/Cena..

If not: :lmao at that poll.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm legit scared Cena is gonna be taking the title


----------



## JamesK

*Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

(thanks Fissiks for the pic)










Fucking WWE.. They are trying to hard to put Cena over :lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## goldigga

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



JamesK said:


> (thanks Fissiks for the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking WWE.. They are trying to hard to put Cena over :lmao :lmao :lmao


Is that actually legit? Cause that makes no sense?


----------



## Arca9

The fans would be the correct answer. 

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Born of Osiris

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

:HA


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



Arca9 said:


> The fans would be the correct answer.
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


The fans of Daniel Bryan


----------



## TromaDogg

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



Arca9 said:


> The fans would be the correct answer.


And 20% of the fucking morons voted for Cena fpalm fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

huh? i'm confused, what the hell does cena have anything to do with the chant?


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



goldigga said:


> Is that actually legit? Cause that makes no sense?


Yeah it's a legit poll.. In someone's mind it makes sense... :lmao :lmao


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

How can anyone vote for Cena? I'm guessing some parents left their computers unlocked.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

The only thing I ever remember Cena doing was on the raw post-wm28 when the chants started. His segment was getting overshadowed by the crowd and they all started chanting "YES" at which point Cena started joining along saying "YES" on the mic. Then Cena said "Daniel Bryan you owe me one" with a cheesy smug look, what a douchebag he probably believes he really was the reason it took off.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



goldigga said:


> The only thing I ever remember Cena doing was on the raw post-wm28 when the chants started. His segment was getting overshadowed by the crowd and they all started chanting "YES" at which point Cena started joining along saying "YES" on the mic. Then Cena said "Daniel Bryan you owe me one" with a cheesy smug look, what a douchebag he probably believes he really was the reason it took off.


1. Is that actually a legit poll? 

2. Who is the chick in your signature?!


----------



## AndJusticeForAll87

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

Yes chant?

Jericho SUPERCENA invented that.


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

Is this legit. If so, this is an utter fucking disgrace. WWE should be absolutely ashamed of themselves. Cena should absolutely be ashamed that WWE put him in this, and Daniel Bryan should be livid that this exists...


----------



## Lariatoh!

The poll is abhorrent and an absolute insult to Bryan.


----------



## Romangirl252

So I guess Bryan is coming back in four weeks for money in the bank


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> So Cena thinks the reason Bryan wont hand over the titles is that he is *afraid* of not getting another shot. :clap wtg WWE. Way to make your champ seem as weak as he did when he beat a hasty retreat from Kane a month ago.


i was one of the biggest cena defenders on this forum for the time i've been here, but even i'm getting sick of it at this point. cena white knighting little brother daniel bryan does bryan no favors, just makes him look like a complete chump. i really hate the way they are booking bryan. do we really need to extend the kane angle? this company...


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

The Yes chants first made it on television the night after Mania 28 during the Rock's promo. Then they chanted it all night long.


----------



## RatedR10

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



goldigga said:


> Is that actually legit? Cause that makes no sense?


Yeah, I saw it when I was on the app during a commercial break as well. I fpalm'd


----------



## Fissiks

I hate that Cena is afraid that Stephanie will fire him if he is no longer champion even though during his rise through the road to WM30 he would frequently state he is not afraid of being fired and he doesn't care if he has to go back to wrestling inside gyms again...


----------



## Pedro Vicious

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*

They really want us to hate Cena, and it works with me


----------



## CHIcagoMade

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Bryan, jacking Cena's style.

:cena2


----------



## NewLondon

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

And here I thought it was Big Show but now I'm thinking it was Cena...

They're always riding Cena's dick and it's one of the most annoying things. Fucking WWE.


----------



## cokecan567

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

where's the link to this joke of a poll? is this actually legit? if so WOW..... this is like another new low


----------



## The True Believer

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Yep. Cena started it all. Bryan can only wish he was that over.

#GOAT :cena2


----------



## CM CrinkleChips

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Actually it was Diego Sanchez. Look it up.


----------



## Superhippy

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

I really think alot of this junk like the poll, and having Cena do yes chants are coming from the complete fucking idiots within the company that think the Yes Chants are what are popular and not Daniel Bryan. They did this same thing with Big Show last year and it lead the the worst Survivor Series buyrate of all-time. This company just has no clue.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

What a joke


----------



## goldigga

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



CM CrinkleChips said:


> Actually it was Diego Sanchez. Look it up.


We're talking about it being made a 'Thing' you know like popular? 

Sanchez did it but it was never a 'Thing', Bryan has stated in at least 2 interviews he took it from Sanchez to be obnoxious as a heel but it turned into what it is now because of his popularity, work ethic and his likeability. Sanchez has also stated in interviews he isn't upset about it and he thinks its great that it turned out as big as it has.


----------



## OZZY

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Diego Sanchez made the Yes! chant a thing.


----------



## Yes Era

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Diego didn't mean shit. He DID it....No ONE cared. Bryan did it and the world took notice. Went mainstream. 

Just like when Sting did the Scorpion Death look after Garvin and Bret copied it and called it the "sharpshooter".


----------



## OZZY

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Yes Era said:


> Diego didn't mean shit. He DID it....No ONE cared. Bryan did it and the world took notice. Went mainstream.
> 
> Just like when Sting did the Scorpion Death look after Garvin and Bret copied it and called it the "sharpshooter".


Fucking nonsense. 

It meant more than "shit" to MMA fans. If nobody cared he did it, people wouldn't even remember him doing it. 

The world took notice?

:ti

WWE fans and a few Basketball teams took notice.


----------



## #Mark

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



The Architect said:


> Fucking nonsense.
> 
> It meant more than "shit" to MMA fans. If nobody cared he did it, people wouldn't even remember him doing it.
> 
> The world took notice?
> 
> :ti
> 
> WWE fans and a few Basketball teams took notice.



http://www.rollingstone.com/culture/news/daniel-bryans-house-of-yes-20140402
http://www.usatoday.com/story/sport...basketball-seattle-seahawks-football/5583897/
http://www.bbc.co.uk/newsbeat/25911039
http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...el-bryans-yes-after-multiple-back-to-back-hrs
http://video.penguins.nhl.com/videocenter/console?id=615108
http://uproxx.com/sports/2014/02/seattle-seahawks-congratulated-wwes-daniel-bryan-super-bowl-win/

Like the RollingStone article said, Bryan has had more mainstream attention than any wrestler in the last several years.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

*But Cena doesn't bury anyone. He "ELEVATES" their careers :lel*


----------



## thaimasker

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

This is what their SS feyd will be based around. who made the yes chant


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Cena did have a hidden track on one of his albums called "Yes, No, Maybe So" ... I'm pretty sure Bryan jacked the shit from their. Fucking bearded troll, stealing our hero Cena's thunder.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

10 years later and you're still pumping Cena down people's throats.

Going to be a dark period when Cena is no longer reliable for the WWE. Holy shit...


----------



## Fandanceboy

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Why is ADR not an option? Unlike Cena, he had that "Si" chant going


----------



## Shady Chris

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

actually it was Big Show, not Cena or Bryan


----------



## xDD

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Shady Chris said:


> actually it was Big Show, not Cena or Bryan


actually it was me, not Diego Sanchez, Cena, Big Show, Bryan or Alberto.

of course it was Daniel Bryan, how stupid you can be......


----------



## dan the marino

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Okay they have to be doing this on purpose now.


----------



## YES.YES.

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

WTF :shocked:


----------



## FalseKing

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Juan no 80%?

Rigged, rigged as a motherfucker.


----------



## MrKennedy666

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

That trollin'


----------



## WhyTooJay

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

:lmao These guys know how to get the IWC riled up.


----------



## BruceLeGorille

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Well I'm pretty sure John Cena came up with what chants


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

This in combination with Cena's "I'm the measuring stick" thing despite never losing to anyone straight up makes me never want to stop hating the guy.


----------



## Cobalt

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

How is Cena responsible in any way shape or form? :lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Reaper

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

They did re-write Bryan's summerslam victory last night with Cena outright saying that he relinquished the title because he was injured. So I wouldn't be surprised if this is the beginning of Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with the angle that Bryan didn't beat Cena when he was completely healthy. Also way for them trying to pit Cena's fans vs Bryan's fans. 

It would be an interesting angle imo. Cena's fans are brainwashed little neutered pups while Bryan's fans are rabid, wild dogs. Should be an interesting battle between the two groups.


----------



## PacoAwesome

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Diego Sanchez never started the YES! Chant. He was simply the inspiration for it. During his walk-outs to his fights, he would yell out Yes to himself to help motivate himself for the fight. When Daniel Bryan was a heel, he decided to start do that in exaggerated way to get heat. Little did he know that it would get him over to being a top star.


----------



## RCSheppy

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*


----------



## Naka Moora

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

:ti 

:done

What WWE?


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

How I feel about WWE right now


----------



## uppercut

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Is this legit??? Are u seriousss????? If so :gun:


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Yes, this is actually legitimate and WWE actually put this up.


----------



## Kalashnikov

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

What the fuck? Why would they even make Cena an option? :lmao


----------



## uppercut

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

OMG what the fuck. They have to do this on purpose or whatelse is the motivation for this shit. Fuck this company


----------



## Goldusto

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

IIRC wasn't it Punk who was responsible during that post wm promo?

And if they are trying to send fans vsd cenas fans could be interesting, not so much face v heel but Bryan's FACE FANs vs Cenas HEEL fans like how we just had Bray Wyatt fans vs Cena fans, like you have football fan rivalries.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Kalashnikov said:


> What the fuck? Why would they even make Cena an option? :lmao


*
Because he ELEVATES careers! Cena is doing Bryan a favor by taking the only thing he has left! Can't you see? It makes him look even stronger!!!! :cheer*


----------



## StraightYesSociety

So Cena back in the title picture (he just beat the number 1 contender)? Does he get the win back from Bryan or perhaps conquers Brock after Brock beats Bryan and sets up Bryan - Cena II down the line? Maybe they turn Bryan heel for Cena? You know they would.


----------



## #Mark

So it seems like we're getting Bryan/Cena relatively soon. It's a match I always wanted to see again but the Cena factor in play makes it really nerve-wracking. It'd be a shame if Bryan dropped the straps after a pointless feud with Kane and then an angle with Cena. I'm excited for the match but i'm just not convinced Bryan is winning. Hopefully I am wrong and we still see Bryan have killer matches with Lesnar, Rollins, Cesaro, Wyatt, Sheamus, and Cena.


----------



## JamesK

#Mark said:


> So it seems like we're getting Bryan/Cena relatively soon. It's a match I always wanted to see again but the Cena factor in play makes it really nerve-wracking. It'd be a shame if Bryan dropped the straps after a pointless feud with Kane and then an angle with Cena. I'm excited for the match but i'm just not convinced Bryan is winning. Hopefully I am wrong and we still see Bryan have killer matches with Lesnar, Rollins, Cesaro, Wyatt, Sheamus, and Cena.


The thing is that Bryan will not be the one who goes over.. The most possible scenario is Cena to win the belt at Summerslam and Cesaro to cash in the MITB..

So Bryan goes nowhere from there...


----------



## Happenstan

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Goldusto said:


> IIRC wasn't it Punk who was responsible during that post wm promo?


:ti


----------



## NastyYaffa

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Goldusto said:


> IIRC wasn't it Punk who was responsible during that post wm promo?


fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Damn, if Bryan is stripped because he hasnt legit recovered, it is going to really suck for him. 3 main title reigns with a cash in defense and a match against Kane. I hope he gets put back in the main event mix once he return, and not become a forgotten entity. 

One scenario I doubt that happens is the following: Bryan gets stripped at the beginning of MITB. The ladder match closes the show. Cena is about to win when Bryan just appears, takes him out and wins the match even without being officially entered. They could try to justify it by saying he was exercising his rematch cause to get a shot at the title. This is basically a way for him to get another title reign, not wrestle Kane, and then get to start defending against some quality opponents.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

I think that was a joke(the CM Punk comment)


----------



## Hydra

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Either WWE is trolling or they're seriously fucking dumb (At least the people responsible for the poll)


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

I'm gonna go with seriously fucking dumb


----------



## Bl0ndie

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Disgusting


----------



## O Fenômeno

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Cena is a fucking plague..

Guy will forever troll me until the day he retires...


----------



## Born of Osiris

Having Bryan drop the title to Cena would be a DISASTER. I really do think that if it happens, the crowd will start hijacking the shows like before. They would basically be pulling Bryan down just to feed Cena yet AGAIN.

if he dropped it to Cesaro or Barret then I don't think it will happen. The hijackings weren't just because the fans wanted Bryan as champion, but also because they were sick of the same old guard hogging the titles.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Cena is back ! :lmao absolute joke if he is made champ again. Poor Bryan.


----------



## Rap God

> WWE announced on Main Event tonight that Daniel Bryan will be on Monday's RAW to respond to Stephanie McMahon's announcement about Money In the Bank


:yes :yes :yes


----------



## Enigmal

Jarsy1 said:


> :yes :yes :yes


Riveting.


----------



## CrystalFissure

This has to be some of the most terrible timing in history.


----------



## Mr. Yes

News about Daniel Bryan from the Wrestling Observer Newsletter:



> One person close to the situation said that Vince McMahon, who was making all the decisions regarding this angle, took the same approach that he’s done many times when main eventers are injured. The situation was compared with the 2012 Hell in a Cell show where McMahon presumed John Cena would be ready to face C.M. Punk, didn’t have anything planned in case Cena’s recovery wasn’t record breaking. This led to the Ryback vs. Punk Hell in a Cell match where Punk had to win and end Ryback’s streak. While the show itself ended up a far bigger success than if Cena was healthy, Ryback was never the same as a babyface because it wasn’t the time for him to lose, and Ryback was never close to the same again. It was similar at the end of 2012 when Punk was injured and they had nothing ready for the TLC match other than do the Punk vs. Ryback ladder match on television as soon as Punk was back.
> 
> The problem is that Bryan’s rehabilitation of his right arm is going slower than anticipated. One person said that not only is he not makings gains, but he’s actually losing strength in the arm while doing rehab, which is concerning. Bryan was in Indianapolis for Raw and backstage, his situation was the most talked about thing among those in power. He was sent back to Pittsburgh to see Dr. Joseph Maroon, who did his neck surgery, to see what was wrong. Bryan will return on the 6/9 Raw for another confrontation with Stephanie.
> 
> Because of that, there was no certainty and they created the Money in the Bank backup plan because they didn’t want to do a PPV without the world title at stake. The idea is Payback had it at stake in the angle.
> 
> Nothing is definite. There is a feeling, knowing Bryan’s wanting to be in the thick of things and mental toughness, that even if it’s not the right thing for him, that he’ll wrestle on 6/29. There is tremendous real life pressure being put on him right now to be ready, whether direct or just implied.
> 
> As of right now, if Bryan doesn’t work, they will do a ladder match for the title. They are considering a second ladder match where the winner would have the briefcase, but right now they are going with the idea Bryan vs. Kane will headline.


----------



## Romangirl252

I hope he gets better before money in the bank...I don't want to see him give his dream cause he can't recover in time


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yep, Bryan's fucked.

So fucked.


Anyone else scared as shit?


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's fucked because it's nerve damage. It's also once again reinforces the fact that you shouldn't dick around with pushes for a year because you'd rather feed him to everybody.


----------



## JamesK

DGenerationMC said:


> Yep, Bryan's fucked.
> 
> So fucked.
> 
> 
> Anyone else scared as shit?


I don't say that it's a good thing to rush him back but Bryan is one tough SOB.. 2006 he separated his shoulder, tearing two tendons in it, and tore another tendon in his chest and he only missed less of a month and he returned to face Kenta putting one of his best matches...


----------



## vanboxmeer

He's fucked because it's nerve damage. Same stuff with Edge and Austin. Also reinforces the fact that you shouldn't dick around with pushes for a year because you'd rather feed him to everyone because he's not your guy.


----------



## goldigga

As much as I would hate to see Bryan drop the title, I would rather he forfeit the title and anyone hold it for a while than for Bryan to come back too early and risk his career. 

He is so over that he could come back late this year without losing too much momentum, also the WWE will hopefully continue to push the midcard and on top of that Bryan still has a few years left in him, may just have to change his style.


----------



## goldigga

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Reaper Jones said:


> They did re-write Bryan's summerslam victory last night with Cena outright saying that he relinquished the title because he was injured. So I wouldn't be surprised if this is the beginning of Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with the angle that Bryan didn't beat Cena when he was completely healthy. Also way for them trying to pit Cena's fans vs Bryan's fans.
> 
> It would be an interesting angle imo. Cena's fans are brainwashed little neutered pups while Bryan's fans are rabid, wild dogs. Should be an interesting battle between the two groups.


Ridiculous way to undermine Bryan's win at SummerSlam too but I always expected Cena and the WWE to do this eventually. The clean win was always marred by Cena's injury though so I guess it makes sense for Cena to admit it and get another shot.


----------



## DGenerationMC

JamesK said:


> I don't say that it's a good thing to rush him back but Bryan is one tough SOB.. 2006 he separated his shoulder, tearing two tendons in it, and tore another tendon in his chest and he only missed less of a month and he returned to face Kenta putting one of his best matches...


I know, I know. That GBHV match is probably my favorite Bryan match, by the way.


Good night, fellow scared shitless members of the Yes Movement.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



O Fenômeno said:


> Cena is a fucking plague..
> 
> Guy will forever troll me until the day he retires...


Repped because same here


----------



## D3athstr0ke

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Fuckin' WWE and propaganda 

:maury


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Anything like this I blame vince. Deranged old git


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

And then they wonder why people don't like him


----------



## Happenstan

I think/hope this is all a work because if Bryan were that bad I'd think Vince would have been scrambling for a new plan and that hasn't seemed to be the case with the Bryan situation. If anything they've been laid back with regard to that situation. I guess maybe the backup plan is for Cena/Kane to fight at MITB and then they strap the title on who exactly? Orton again? Sheamus? HHH? Cena does double duty? No way they give the title to anyone else. Maybe they just fold the Cena/Kane stuff into the title MITB match...in which case Cena's 15th reign begins. Then Bryan comes back and recaptures his WWEWHC and starts reign 5. I thought the IWC hated all these multiple reigns yet quite a few here seem to be calling for Bryan's striping even while knowing in their heads and hearts how things will more than likely end up. Makes no sense to me.


----------



## vanboxmeer

The threat is not just losing the title, but losing the spot. They're pressuring him to work through the injury by implying to him that his headlining run will be over because his body is breaking down and he'll be in a support role to the Cena/Reigns duo.


----------



## AVX

Damn, same thing that was wrong with Paul Orndorff. I would rather see Bryan retire before hurting himself even more. Vince is one cruel SOB when it come to things like this, forcing a man back from an injury should be illegal. Wrestling needs an independent governing body.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Just get well Bryan. The most important thing is your health. A billion dollars means nothing if you're in a wheelchair.


----------



## RatedR10

I feel like this is WWE putting out false info to "shock" people when he announces he will return to action.

I say that because the ads for live events and TV were updated here in Canada and he was advertised for every show - including the July 7th Raw in Montreal and the house shows before it. It's not like they were old ads either. He was apart of them at first, taken off after his surgery and put back on them this week.


----------



## elo

Personally I think it's pretty poor form from Vince to be flying Bryan all around the country to have predictable as fuck "confrontations" with Stephanie over the status of the titles, there's no way that can be helping the healing process.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Reaper Jones said:


> They did re-write Bryan's summerslam victory last night with Cena outright saying that he relinquished the title because he was injured. So I wouldn't be surprised if this is the beginning of Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with the angle that Bryan didn't beat Cena when he was completely healthy. Also way for them trying to pit Cena's fans vs Bryan's fans.
> 
> It would be an interesting angle imo. Cena's fans are brainwashed little neutered pups while Bryan's fans are rabid, wild dogs. Should be an interesting battle between the two groups.


This isnt how I remembered the promo,so I went back and watched it. All Cena said was that he knew what it felt like to have an injury and have to surrender the title. He didnt specifically reference when that happened, but it was when he tore his pec back in 2007 and did,indeed,surrender the title. I could see where one might fill in the blank with Summerslam 2013 because Cena was vague, but I think he meant his surrender in early 2007 because of his subsequent remarks. Cena later did mention last year's Summerslam and said that he lost to Bryan "fair and square". Cena did attribute Bryan's reluctance to turning over the title to fear, which I thought was stupid to say and hearkened back to Bryan running from Kane, but I dont think Cena is guilty of ret-conning his loss to Bryan.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Neck surgery isnt something to be no sold. Vince doesnt need to be exerting undue pressure upon Bryan to return. The last thing Bryan needs to do is return and aggravate a not fully healed injury. I would rather see Bryan yield the title, recover, then come back and add another reign to his collection. It is interesting to see that tv viewers are invested in this storyline when you see how many people on this board are sick of it, though.


----------



## MaybeLock

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Cena has to be in every poll and every top list that WWE does. It doesnt surprise me anymore.


----------



## Klee

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



The Architect said:


> Diego Sanchez made the Yes! chant a thing.


This. THIS. *THIS.*


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Cena can take as much credit for the chant as Big Show.

As in both tried to steal it and use it for themsevles to get better reactions from the crowd.

Bryan started it and fans followed suit. It really is that simple


----------



## WOOLCOCK

JamesK said:


> I don't say that it's a good thing to rush him back but Bryan is one tough SOB.. 2006 he separated his shoulder, tearing two tendons in it, and tore another tendon in his chest and he only missed less of a month and he returned to face Kenta putting one of his best matches...


There's no doubt he's a resilient and tough bloke who can work through pain for the benefit of a show, but this is equally stupid as it is admirable. His long-term health is the priority, not just in terms of his career but his eventual life after wrestling as well. There's no doubt based on prior history that Bryan could feasibly work whilst hurt, but that doesn't make it advisable nor something to be encouraged. Not only does it risk significant harm to him and possibly his opponent, but it sets a dangerous precedent for others who follow him to be held by the same standards. When you've got nerve damage and potential long-term ramifications, the absolute priority should be for the wrestler to heal in their own time. It's not Bryan's fault Vince is short of feasible replacements, that's on the company for their holding pattern booking and insistence on relying on a few stars instead of taking continual steps to build guys capable to replace them.

As for when Bryan does return, I pray he sees sense and abandons the missile dropkick, as well as making the suicide dive something for big matches, rather than a prerequisite for every match. This isn't 2010 anymore. He's still a tremendous talent, but now he has the support of the fans because of his work and because 'they're not supposed to like him' and continue to resist against people replacing him. Bryan is smart and capable enough to work a safer style, without compromising match quality, and it's highly unlikely he'd lose support instantly because of abandoning two moves which offer long-term risk.


----------



## QuietInRealLife

I'm with those who are scared shitless for Bryan. It's not just the injury & his health, It's all these reports we've been getting about Lesnar winning at SummerSlam, then maybe Cesaro cashes in, or 'big plans for Reigns at Mania 31'. I mean, fair enough, but what happens to Bryan in these scenarios? Does he even get a look in? Or the moment he loses the belt (which is probably sooner rather than later) does he simply get pushed down to the mid card & we're all supposed to pretend that the last year never happened? The injury is just another reason to worry.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

The only person I give a pass to for borrowing the Yes chant is Del Rio because at least he put a spin on it.


----------



## Happenstan

QuietInRealLife said:


> I'm with those who are scared shitless for Bryan. It's not just the injury & his health, It's all these reports we've been getting about Lesnar winning at SummerSlam, then maybe Cesaro cashes in, or 'big plans for Reigns at Mania 31'. I mean, fair enough, but what happens to Bryan in these scenarios? Does he even get a look in? Or the moment he loses the belt (which is probably sooner rather than later) does he simply get pushed down to the mid card & we're all supposed to pretend that the last year never happened? The injury is just another reason to worry.


Doesn't matter. If WWE try to push Bryan down the fans will revolt against whomever Vince tries to replace him. If that person is Reigns I could care less but if it is Cesaro (assuming he gets his groove back) that could suck. I just don't see a scenario where Bryan is put back in the mid card and the fans accept it.


----------



## Tardbasher12

Bryan's a permanent main-eventer, don't worry about it. Anyway, about the injury, hopefully the WWE stops making him travel to RAW and PPVs, he should be resting so he can return as soon as possible.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Are people SERIOUSLY still trying to doubt Daniel Bryan and his main event status?

Im you are a Daniel Bryan then i'm afraid i have some baaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaad neeeeeeeeeeeeews........ He's here to stay and ain't going nowhere.

With a guy as talented as him it's impossible to keep him down. 

What annoys me just now is people saying Bryan should be stripped of the title so he can go after it again. Half of you people saying that would be the same people losing the plot a few months back because Bryan WASN'T the champion. Now he has it everyone is starting to change their mind.

HHH was right in a sense "the crowd are a fickle bunch, they will drop interest in you in a moments notice". I feel reagrdless though Bryan will always have enough fans even if the ars*hole smarks do slowly start to turn against him so they can cheer some random heel.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

^ If it comes down to Bryan having to pre-emptively return before he has fully healed, risking serious long-term injury in the process, or simply stripping the title off of him, placing heat on HHH/Steph, giving him the necessary time off to fully recover and recuperate and then have him return when he's fit and ready, then it's a no contest. It's not just about smarks and fickle fans, it's about treating the performer with the adequate respect to not have him risk significant harm by returning for a match which in the grand scheme of things is inconsequential. 

I'm of the belief that once they knew he was going to be out for more than few weeks, and that he was likely to potentially miss at least two PPVs, that they should have taken the title off of him. I say that as a Bryan fan since the first time I saw him back in '03 when ROH was aired on the wrestling channel here in the UK. Not only would it have been a better way to place immediate heat on HHH & Steph, whilst giving Bryan a money angle for when he returns and only improving his sympathy since it falls perfectly in line with the 'management don't want him as champion' angle, but it would have also spared Bryan of weeks of WCW esque bait and switches, which don't advance the story, only serve to prolong a decision that based on history could be made by Stephanie in seconds, and sees Bryan needlessly flown around the country for needless promos, when he could instead be recovering.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> ^ If it comes down to Bryan having to pre-emptively return before he has fully healed, risking serious long-term injury in the process, or simply stripping the title off of him, placing heat on HHH/Steph, giving him the necessary time off to fully recover and recuperate and then have him return when he's fit and ready, then it's a no contest. It's not just about smarks and fickle fans, it's about treating the performer with the adequate respect to not have him risk significant harm by returning for a match which in the grand scheme of things is inconsequential.
> 
> I'm of the belief that once they knew he was going to be out for more than few weeks, and that he was likely to potentially miss at least two PPVs, that they should have taken the title off of him. I say that as a Bryan fan since the first time I saw him back in '03 when ROH was aired on the wrestling channel here in the UK. Not only would it have been a better way to place immediate heat on HHH & Steph, whilst giving Bryan a money angle for when he returns and only improving his sympathy since it falls perfectly in line with the 'management don't want him as champion' angle, but it would have also spared Bryan of weeks of WCW esque bait and switches, which don't advance the story, only serve to prolong a decision that based on history could be made by Stephanie in seconds, and sees Bryan needlessly flown around the country for needless promos, when he could instead be recovering.


You make some very good and valid points mate but i was meaning about the growing murmurs of people who wanted him to drop the title BEFORE this injury, i should have cleared that up to be fair.

I am all for Bryan dropping it under the circumstances but it is WWE's decision at the end of the day. It sounds like they are trying to put alot of pressure on him which surely cannot be goood. I wish they would just tell him to go home and recover fully and then return but i think because WWE put so much into his push that it i understand to an extent why they want him back asap as he will lose some momentum if he disappears.

Having said that i don't see how 5/10 min promos and all that travelling each week will be helping him with his recovery.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

Bottom Line if Cena ever beat Bryan for or to retain the Undisputed Championship it would be the one time they would not care if the fans hijacked the show because it's Cena.


----------



## WOOLCOCK

People like to moan and critique almost everything. It's an inevitable process and many will do so just to irk people on here and bait people for a laugh. Best thing is to not concern yourself with them and focus on interacting with people you can actually enjoy conversing with.

In hindsight, time off could actually help Bryan. Had they vacated the title, you can have him off TV recovering, possibly even throwing out the idea he's too vulnerable to be around weekly and can't trust HHH/Steph not to have someone hurt him to put him out for longer. He'd have the money angle of having a rematch for the title whenever he was to return (say Summerslam), fans would obviously clamour for his return and it would be a great continuation of 'the company doesn't believe in him, but the fans do'. Not to mention if they do have him essentially wrestle @ MITB to keep his title, then any injury he possibly incurs from not taking the necessary time off only hurts him further in the long-term.

Seabs actually pitched a brilliant idea today that I wished they'd taken on board. Basically, Bryan gets stripped and is kept off TV to recover/build intrigue as to when he'll return. HHH takes the title, defending it vs midcarder fodder under the guise of 'giving young guys a legitimate shot', whilst obviously ducking Cena/The Shield. At some point, Vince would return and declare HHH to put the belt on the line against a returning Bryan @ Summerslam, one year on from the beginning of the feud, with Bryan going over and starting where he left off. Gets heat on HHH/Steph, allows Bryan to recuperate and return in the midst of a money angle, and sets them up to book his reign better heading into the Rumble, with the possibility of doing Lesnar/Bryan @ Survivor Series or The Rumble itself if they wanted to do that match.


----------



## Stone Hot

Wwe needs to do the right thing and vacate the title off Bryan. Rushing him back from a NECK injury is not something you should do. If they want Bryan to be competing for years they need to not rush and let Bryan take his time to recover.


----------



## amhlilhaus

Moyes' Hot Cross Buns said:


> Seabs actually pitched a brilliant idea today that I wished they'd taken on board. Basically, Bryan gets stripped and is kept off TV to recover/build intrigue as to when he'll return. HHH takes the title, defending it vs midcarder fodder under the guise of 'giving young guys a legitimate shot', whilst obviously ducking Cena/The Shield. At some point, Vince would return and declare HHH to put the belt on the line against a returning Bryan @ Summerslam, one year on from the beginning of the feud, with Bryan going over and starting where he left off. Gets heat on HHH/Steph, allows Bryan to recuperate and return in the midst of a money angle, and sets them up to book his reign better heading into the Rumble, with the possibility of doing Lesnar/Bryan @ Survivor Series or The Rumble itself if they wanted to do that match.



I like that idea, HHH can defend against ziggler, mark henry, big e, Zach ryder, the matadors, cody Rhodes, it'd be brilliant


----------



## WOOLCOCK

I think it could have worked well. Ziggler would have been the obvious guy to give a shot to given how he's still maintained a good reaction despite poor booking, and someone like Henry would easily have delivered in a rare match with good time. Goldust looked tremendous since he returned and a TV match for the title could even have worked. Obviously it goes against how WWE try to book the title, but I think it would have a good heat getter, seeing as HHH seems generally immune to crowds cheering for him instead of booing him. Gives some decent exposure to the midcard, whilst HHH trolls even though anyone can see he's doing it to duck Cena/Shield/Show or anyone else who's a major threat.

Obviously it would be a departure from what people expect of title matches, but I think it would have been a brilliant troll move, and given how HHH to his credit amped up the dickhead character before Mania, I think him beating midcarders whilst bragging he's a better champion than Bryan could ever have been would have gotten good heat. You could have stuck Shield vs Batista/Orton/Kane, or had Shield feud with The Wyatts as a distraction whilst someone like Cena has to contend with Batista/Orton whoever. The end goal would have been to build to Bryan/HHH II @ Summerslam, one year on from the start of the feud and ending Bryan/The Authority, at least in terms of an actual program.


----------



## Ham and Egger

It just sucks that Bryan first major WWE title run has been wasted on Kane, of all people.


----------



## Elijah89

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Reaper Jones said:


> They did re-write Bryan's summerslam victory last night with Cena outright saying that he relinquished the title because he was injured. So I wouldn't be surprised if this is the beginning of Cena vs Bryan part II at Summerslam with the angle that Bryan didn't beat Cena when he was completely healthy. Also way for them trying to pit Cena's fans vs Bryan's fans.
> 
> It would be an interesting angle imo. Cena's fans are brainwashed little neutered pups while Bryan's fans are rabid, wild dogs. Should be an interesting battle between the two groups.


He was talking about his title reign in 2007. Wow.


----------



## Bushmaster

Ham and Egger said:


> It just sucks that Bryan first major WWE title run has been wasted on Kane, of all people.


Yeah, the awfulness of his reign isn't all his fault due to personal reasons and injuries. But even when he was healthy at first they chose Kane to be his first opponent and made him look like a complete pussy. Still can't get over that Raw when he was running from Kane the whole night.


----------



## Bad For Business

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Bryan has always given credit to Diego Sanchez for the chant, not so sure why Cena's fat arse is even in the discussion tbh.


----------



## Lariatoh!

Remember the reports about Mark Henry when he was hurt, the company dumping shit on him? I just hope Bryan isn't getting heat and pressure due to his injury.


----------



## O Fenômeno

JamesK said:


> I don't say that it's a good thing to rush him back but Bryan is one tough SOB.. 2006 he separated his shoulder, tearing two tendons in it, and tore another tendon in his chest and he only missed less of a month and he returned to face Kenta putting one of his best matches...


But this is neck injury...not to mention he is married now...his mindset might be totally different right now.


----------



## Londrick

Lariatoh! said:


> Remember the reports about Mark Henry when he was hurt, the company dumping shit on him? I just hope Bryan isn't getting a heat and pressure due to his injury.


I doubt it. With the way they booked him @ WM 30 they've put to much into him to just shit all over him


----------



## Chicago Warrior

As big a Daniel Bryan fan I am, I want to see him vacate the title and take the time off to heal properly. Neck injuries can be career ending if not treated with time and no proper rehab.


----------



## Punkholic

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

I keep wondering who the fuck is part of that 20% that voted for Cena. fpalm


----------



## Enigmal

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Punkholic said:


> I keep wondering who the fuck is part of that 20% that voted for Cena. fpalm


Probably Vince making a bunch of accounts to try and get Cena past 50%


----------



## WWE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Punkholic said:


> I keep wondering who the fuck is part of that 20% that voted for Cena. fpalm


Obviously it's people who did it for the lulz


----------



## Nut Tree

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Michigan State took it mainstream


----------



## Cool Hand Luke

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Diego Sanchez would be the correct answer


----------



## JamesK

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Cool Hand Luke said:


> Diego Sanchez would be the correct answer












Same thing...Sanchez got the credit but he didn't make Yes a thing for god sake...And if we want to fuck around with lame claims i will say that ROH crowd started it...


----------



## imthemountie

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

That cannot be real fpalm The fuck????


----------



## Cmpunk91

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Lol crediting cena for the Bryan "Yes" chants? What stupidity.


----------



## Rick_James

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

I'm not even a Daniel Bryan fan but that literally makes zero sense. That's like crediting Shawn Michaels for the Nation of Domination or something.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Rick_James said:


> I'm not even a Daniel Bryan fan but that literally makes zero sense. That's like crediting Shawn Michaels for the Nation of Domination or something.


HBK fightin' against privilege


----------



## Rap God

> You may remember 8 year old Connor Michalek passed away after a battle with leukemia on April 25th. Connor "The Crusher" was a big WWE fan and a friend of Daniel Bryan's, as seen in the touching tribute WWE released. The CBS affiliate in Pittsburgh has an article about Wyland Elementary School in Pittsburgh honoring Connor this past Thursday. Connor's family and students had a moment of silence for him on Thursday followed by a ceremony where they all went around a tree and sent Connor hugs


http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014...ers-boy-after-losing-brave-fight-with-cancer/


----------



## O Fenômeno

::jose

My Feels again. ^^^


----------



## Mr. Yes

Hmmm.... I hope it's good:



> THIS MONDAY: An update on the health of @WWE World Heavyweight Champion @WWEDanielBryan on #Raw!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I am very concerned for Bryan's well being and hope he starts getting some positive rehab news.

Just an observation. Has anyone else noticed the seemingly increased anti Bryan vitriol that has been rising on the board recently? That and a rash of mind numbingly dumb topics are thriving on this site. I dont know if the posters are getting younger or there is an outbreak of troll mania running wild. If you dont like Bryan, fine, I would rarely respond, But stuff like Bryan's selfishness has destroyed the titles and he isnt 1/5 the wrestler as others are just eye-roll inducing.


----------



## Osize10

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am very concerned for Bryan's well being and hope he starts getting some positive rehab news.
> 
> Just an observation. Has anyone else noticed the seemingly increased anti Bryan vitriol that has been rising on the board recently? That and a rash of mind numbingly dumb topics are thriving on this site. I dont know if the posters are getting younger or there is an outbreak of troll mania running wild. If you dont like Bryan, fine, I would rarely respond, But stuff like Bryan's selfishness has destroyed the titles and he isnt 1/5 the wrestler as others are just eye-roll inducing.


whenever something major happens with Daniel Bryan, it brings out threads worthy of clogging my toilet. I wouldn't even think twice of it. It's not even worth the time for me to type any of this.

Bryan's literally done nothing wrong, but you get insecure people getting on here and bashing him b/c he has a fucked up neck. That right there should tell us everything about the people typing that nonsense.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Yeah it's all noise to me. Like it's his fault they're booking him this way. Like he wants to have a broken neck. Give me a break.


----------



## Young Constanza

The way his character has been handled during this injury isn't helping matters at all.


----------



## Cmpunk91

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am very concerned for Bryan's well being and hope he starts getting some positive rehab news.
> 
> Just an observation. Has anyone else noticed the seemingly increased anti Bryan vitriol that has been rising on the board recently? That and a rash of mind numbingly dumb topics are thriving on this site. I dont know if the posters are getting younger or there is an outbreak of troll mania running wild. If you dont like Bryan, fine, I would rarely respond, But stuff like Bryan's selfishness has destroyed the titles and he isnt 1/5 the wrestler as others are just eye-roll inducing.


Whenever someone like a bryan or Punk makes it to the top, haters come out in full force. It happens


----------



## Naka Moora

Jarsy1 said:


> http://pittsburgh.cbslocal.com/2014...ers-boy-after-losing-brave-fight-with-cancer/


 R.I.P Connor.


----------



## Reaper

IDONTSHIV said:


> I am very concerned for Bryan's well being and hope he starts getting some positive rehab news.
> 
> Just an observation. Has anyone else noticed the seemingly increased anti Bryan vitriol that has been rising on the board recently? That and a rash of mind numbingly dumb topics are thriving on this site. I dont know if the posters are getting younger or there is an outbreak of troll mania running wild. If you dont like Bryan, fine, I would rarely respond, But stuff like Bryan's selfishness has destroyed the titles and he isnt 1/5 the wrestler as others are just eye-roll inducing.


Yup. You're not the only one. It seems to be getting worse. In all honesty however, I don't give a shit about what others think is good for the WWE at this point or would be a better storyline because I'm personally thoroughly enjoying whatever little of Bryan I do get to see. The story is fine and they're doing the best they can to continue to show their support for Bryan as well as give us fans what we want. 

I'm ok with the titles not being defended. 

Frankly, the same people who are bitching and moaning about Bryan not defending titles would be bitching and moaning about him being booked like Cena :draper2. 

Something tells me that most of the current group that's dis-satisfied with the WWE title picture would likely be dis-satisfied with it until and unless their guy was holding the belt. 

That's just how it goes.


----------



## Crasp

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

This makes perfect sense.

It's just another way to get Cena even more hated by _smarks_, while encouraging them to keep supporting Bryan.


----------



## Mr. Yes

It's like these people don't understand how a top babyface is booked. There's two keys: They don't lose often and when they do, it's not clean. And they don't back down.

THAT'S IT. Yes, Bryan and Cena both do that BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THEY SHOULD DO.


----------



## SnoopSystem

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



Bad For Business said:


> How can anyone vote for Cena? I'm guessing some parents left their computers unlocked.


Confused children voted as well as people trolling by giving Cena votes. :lol


----------



## hbgoo1975

I think Daniel may confront Stephanie again, but he will refuse only to beat down by either Kane or the Authority. Then Daniel will be stretchered out of the arena to sell his injury and be given more time to recover. Thus stripping him of the titles. Maybe it could be the plan.


----------



## DanielWyatt

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

John cena also created Austin 3:16 and hulkamania too .
John cena is responsible for breaking undertakers streak too.
John cena is responsible for breakup of shield.
John cena is responsible for the attitude era.
John cena slammed Andre the giant in wrestlemania 3
John cena did almost everything

:cena6


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Cena stole CM Punk's feud with Big John Lauranties ... this is nothing new.


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*










WWE.com is on drugs.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



LPPrince said:


> HBK fightin' against privilege


HBK= HONKY BUSTIN' KLAN


----------



## Neil_totally

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

It was never a 'chant' for Diego Snachez, though. He never raised his hands and got the crowd to join in, that I ever saw at least.

What he DID do, is just constantly repeat the word on his way to the ring and in his training camp, as a positivity exercise. So no, he didn't make it a 'thing' either.


----------



## Tardbasher12

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



Neil_totally said:


> It was never a 'chant' for Diego Snachez, though. He never raised his hands and got the crowd to join in, that I ever saw at least.
> 
> What he DID do, is just constantly repeat the word on his way to the ring and in his training camp, as a positivity exercise. So no, he didn't make it a 'thing' either.


Exactly. Bryan detractors probably wouldn't even know about Diego Sanchez saying YES if it wasn't for Daniel Bryan crediting him in interviews.


----------



## Rap God

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

:ti :ti :ti :ti :ti :ti at the people saying Diego Sanchez , KEEP ON HATIN , KEEP ON HATIN. Was Diego Sanchez raising his hands while screaming yes? No.Does Bryan do that?Yes.Diego Sanchez hasnt done shit , idk why Bryan gives him credit which he dont deserve.The Bryan haters dont even see the difference between Diego Sanchez s so called ''Yes'' chant and Bryan s yes chant.

Keep on trollin , keep on hatin


----------



## Romangirl252

I can't wait to see Bryan back on raw


----------



## CrystalFissure

Really intrigued as to what they do on RAW. The segment could be good, but I dunno.. I'm not that entertained by Steph's "no repercussions" shtick where she can never get owned on the mic without being a smart ass, so yeah - I'm intrigued but not excited. Something big needs to happen to maintain this angle.


----------



## jamal.

Mr. Yes said:


> It's like these people don't understand how a top babyface is booked. There's two keys: They don't lose often and when they do, it's not clean. And they don't back down.
> 
> THAT'S IT. Yes, Bryan and Cena both do that BECAUSE THAT'S WHAT THEY SHOULD DO.


Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan clean though.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B

jamal. said:


> Bray Wyatt beat Daniel Bryan clean though.


That match might as well have happened in an alternate universe. At the time, their intention wasn't to push Bryan to the title at WM30 and they were getting Bray ready for Cena. Then the Royal Rumble happened, Punk left and plans changed.

Heels should cleanly beat top babyfaces very (bold, underline) rarely.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



IDONTSHIV said:


> HBK= HONKY BUSTIN' KLAN


+rep


----------



## ThatsJokes

All this 'Bryan will respond on raw' is mind numbingly boring

She talks 1 week, he responds the next. Rinse & repeat for 2 months


----------



## Happenstan

ThatsJokes said:


> All this 'Bryan will respond on raw' is mind numbingly boring
> 
> She talks 1 week, he responds the next. Rinse & repeat for 2 months


And yet it is always 1 of if not *the* highest rated segment along with the over run.


----------



## TopTurnBuckle

ThatsJokes said:


> All this 'Bryan will respond on raw' is mind numbingly boring
> 
> She talks 1 week, he responds the next. Rinse & repeat for 2 months


I have to agree with you, i find it boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



LPPrince said:


> +rep


HONKY BUSTIN' KLIQUE works even better.


----------



## Ryan193

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Definitely Cena.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow

SeScoops is reporting Bryan won't be medically cleared via inside source. Fucking Sucks. Who do they give the belt to now? I guess Cena seems logical and you could go with Cena/Bryan II at Summerslam.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



Bad For Business said:


> How can anyone vote for Cena? I'm guessing some parents left their computers unlocked.


I did.

And you know what? In three weeks he's gonna have to have the belts on him.

Guarant-damn-teed.

:cena3


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

TakeMyGun said:


> SeScoops is reporting Bryan won't be medically cleared via inside source. Fucking Sucks. Who do they give the belt to now? I guess Cena seems logical and you could go with Cena/Bryan II at Summerslam.


I would prefer Rollins get the title because he is my second favorite wrestler plus it furthers Bryan vs The Authority when he returns to take back what he never lost. This will be the second time Bryan has surrendered the title without losing and the cash in from Orton wasnt much of a match at all.I just hope Bryan heals properly and get back before Shield vs Authority becomes too boring.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



RM Dandy said:


> I did.
> 
> And you know what? In three weeks he's gonna have to have the belts on him.
> 
> Guarant-damn-teed.
> 
> :cena3


Just curious, since you so proudly proclaimed your vote for Cena, just what makes you think Cena made the YES chant a "thing"? What is the thought process behind this, assuming you put even a modicum of thought into it.


----------



## DemBoy

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

John Cena the responsible for the #yesmovement?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



RM Dandy said:


> I did.
> 
> And you know what? In three weeks he's gonna have to have the belts on him.
> 
> Guarant-damn-teed.
> 
> :cena3


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-bryan-wont-medically-cleared-money-bank.html 

:lel


----------



## Certified G

Damn, that's some shitty news if true. It's a damn shame that a title run with such an amazing build up has to end like this.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Meltzer confirms he's done. That also means his headliner run is over. They are not going to trust his body as having the condition to be anything more than an occasional PPV main eventer, his physical style over many years gives the company the knowledge to position him in the similar vein of a Mysterio 2008 spot. Popular act to boost the card, but not reliable enough to consistently headline. 


Welcome to the Roman Reigns era.


----------



## BigEvil2012

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Lmao, probably trolls and DB haters voted for Cena


----------



## Stone Hot

DB should have been stripped of the title the moment he got the neck injury. You don't rush back someone with a neck injury period. I hope DB takes his time coming back.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer confirms he's done. That also means his headliner run is over. They are not going to trust his body as having the condition to be anything more than an occasional PPV main eventer, his physical style over many years gives the company the knowledge to position him in the similar vein of a Mysterio 2008 spot. Popular act to boost the card, but not reliable enough to consistently headline.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Roman Reigns era.


There isn't going to be a Roman Reigns era since the odds of him having a dud with Triple H are very high at Summerslam.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



The Reigns Train said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...-bryan-wont-medically-cleared-money-bank.html
> 
> :lel


:HA


----------



## vanboxmeer

The Hardcore Show said:


> There isn't going to be a Roman Reigns era since the odds of him having a dud with Triple H are very high at Summerslam.


When they genuinely want something to work, WWE is the best at doing it over the other wrestling companies.

Besides, all it reinforces WWE's doubts of Bryan's longterm status. Once you have a neck surgery, they are going to look at you different. Especially when something that was supposed to be minimally invasive ends up resulting in the guy's arm losing strength and implying nerve damage.


----------



## Λ Dandy Λ

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing..*



IDONTSHIV said:


> Just curious, since you so proudly proclaimed your vote for Cena, just what makes you think Cena made the YES chant a "thing"? What is the thought process behind this, assuming you put even a modicum of thought into it.


----------



## Happenstan

vanboxmeer said:


> Meltzer confirms he's done. That also means his headliner run is over. They are not going to trust his body as having the condition to be anything more than an occasional PPV main eventer, his physical style over many years gives the company the knowledge to position him in the similar vein of a Mysterio 2008 spot. Popular act to boost the card, but not reliable enough to consistently headline.
> 
> 
> Welcome to the Roman Reigns era.



Dude, this time last year you were arguing with me about how Bryan would never even main event SS with Cena much less win the title or headline Wrestlemania 30. Your predictions are a joke. If you think Bryan's done, that all but guarantees for me he'll be back stronger than ever.




vanboxmeer said:


> When they genuinely want something to work, WWE is the best at doing it over the other wrestling companies.
> 
> Besides, all it reinforces WWE's doubts of Bryan's longterm status. Once you have a neck surgery, they are going to look at you different. Especially when something that was supposed to be minimally invasive ends up resulting in the guy's arm losing strength and implying nerve damage.



:lmao Like how they looked differently at Austin and Edge. Jesus man. Just stop.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Happenstan said:


> Dude, this time last year you were arguing with me about how Bryan would never even main event SS with Cena much less win the title or headline Wrestlemania 30. Your predictions are a joke. If you think Bryan's done, that all but guarantees for me he'll be back stronger than ever.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lmao Like how they looked differently at Austin and Edge. Jesus man. Just stop.


Austin was the very top guy on the show in a situation where the brand name of WWF was not anywhere near as important to the status of the company as WWE has made the brand name more important than the singular stars they create over the last decade. They were also in a wrestling war. Cena is the real main guy in this current environment and is the biggest money brand they company has. Very different situations that you can't simply use a 4th grade comparison to play. 

Edge was also never the very top guy, again Cena was above him in the company's pecking order at all times. He also never counted on holding the ball for very long durations because the company knew they shouldn't risk running him heavy for a long period of time. Kurt Angle was similar to this. Simply because I accurately state that Bryan can have a similar career to this level of talent doesn't make it wrong. He can still have the occasional short run, but there's no security for the company to have running as the lead guy for a long time.

My analysis I've made was confirmed by Daniel Bryan himself in many interviews stretching before he was in WWE, after he was fired from WWE, and all the way to his post WM 30 victory. They didn't see him as a genuine headliner, more as a good hand. Now this just reinforces their belief with now the extra cache in that they can't trust his body can hold up for the work required to be the headline guy for a long stretch of time.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

vanboxmeer said:


> When they genuinely want something to work, WWE is the best at doing it over the other wrestling companies.
> 
> Besides, all it reinforces WWE's doubts of Bryan's longterm status. Once you have a neck surgery, they are going to look at you different. Especially when something that was supposed to be minimally invasive ends up resulting in the guy's arm losing strength and implying nerve damage.


I would hold off on that as many guys have had much worse neck injures than Daniel Bryan and believe it or not came back even better than they where before. Many people feel Austin came back as a better worker in 2001 over what he did from 1998-1999 and only the heel turn kind of brought him down.

Both Edge & Chris Benoit were out for about 13 months each and ended up winning there first world titles after their necks were worked on bottom line is I have not heard anything that even with the numbness in his fingers that says Daniel Bryan's career is in any serious peril and it's on WWE's plate to give this guy another chance when he is healthy.

If they really think the fans will by Daniel Bryan being a semi main event star over Roman Reigns then you can count the months before he gets Batista like heat because I want Roman Reigns to be successful just like Ambrose & Rollins but I think making him the 2nd star of WWE's brand behind John Cena right now is too much too soon and will blow up in up in their faces before Wrestlemania next year.


----------



## Happenstan

vanboxmeer said:


> My analysis I've made was confirmed by Daniel Bryan himself in many interviews stretching before he was in WWE, after he was fired from WWE, and all the way to his post WM 30 victory. They didn't see him as a genuine headliner, more as a good hand. Now this just reinforces their belief with now the extra cache in that they can't trust his body can hold up for the work required to be the headline guy for a long stretch of time.



Doesn't matter how they or Bryan feel...the fans will shit all over a Roman Reigns and demand Bryan get his full title shot. You really think those fans who were chanting "You Deserve This" the night after Mania 30 are gone? Please.


----------



## The Boy Wonder

Happenstan said:


> Doesn't matter how they or Bryan feel...the fans will shit all over a Roman Reigns and demand Bryan get his full title shot. You really think those fans who were chanting "You Deserve This" the night after Mania 30 are gone? Please.


No, but they're not gone. But maybe those fans are interested in a Reigns push? You have ears, right? Can you hear who the most over member of The Shield is? It's Reigns. Do you hear the ladies that react to Reigns? 

It's interesting since Bryan became champion we have seen him get heckled by a fan, and last week we saw a "Daniel Bryan Sucks" sign. Those are just two fans, but maybe some of fans are sick of him?

If smarks are stupid enough to chant Bryan's name when he's not there then someone like Steph should take the mic and say, *"Hey we gave him a chance, but his run as champion got hijacked by mother nature."*


----------



## vanboxmeer

Happenstan said:


> Doesn't matter how they or Bryan feel...the fans will shit all over a Roman Reigns and demand Bryan get his full title shot. You really think those fans who were chanting "You Deserve This" the night after Mania 30 are gone? Please.


Where did I state any of this idea or perspective of "fanbase", "the fans", or "fans" in regards to Daniel Bryan or any other talent in these posts? 

I strictly analyzed and wrote out the perspective of the company and what they would do based on the situation and environment presented to them based on history. They can give people with significant injuries key spots, I've already stated this. I merely gave the perspective that the more blind-to-faith ilk would have that everything is going to be fine simply because of the person in question. If this exact situation with the exact circumstances was with any other person, I'd give a very similar analysis.


----------



## O Fenômeno

TakeMyGun said:


> SeScoops is reporting Bryan won't be medically cleared via inside source. Fucking Sucks. Who do they give the belt to now? I guess Cena seems logical and you could go with Cena/Bryan II at Summerslam.


Way too soon..I think they should do a slow burn with Cena/Bryan II...I wouldn't have the top 2 faces going at it so soon.

Possibly with a showdown at the Royal Rumble,kinda like a Hogan/Warrior thing where they're alone in the ring for that minute or so. Possibly do a Cena/Bryan at Mania or next Summerslam or something.


----------



## The Hardcore Show

The Boy Wonder said:


> No, but they're not gone. But maybe those fans are interested in a Reigns push? You have ears, right? Can you hear who the most over member of The Shield is? It's Reigns. Do you hear the ladies that react to Reigns?
> 
> It's interesting since Bryan became champion we have seen him get heckled by a fan, and last week we saw a "Daniel Bryan Sucks" sign. Those are just two fans, but maybe some of fans are sick of him?
> 
> If smarks are stupid enough to chant Bryan's name when he's not there then someone like Steph should take the mic and say, *"Hey we gave him a chance, but his run as champion got hijacked by mother nature."*


Let's see if he can work a good match with Orton & Triple H before WWE sells him & Cena as the brand of WWE because if he can't the fans are not going to be cheering him for long.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Hopefully he recovers and comes back, but if not it's been a hell of a ride being his supporter. I'm saddened his hometown didn't get too see him as champ though.


----------



## Born of Osiris

So it seems he'll be stripped tonight. 

Sucks so bad  just hope he ends up coming back better than ever.


----------



## MajinTrunks

Man I hate to say it because it sounds like such a mark thing to say, but I'm legit disappointed hearing that Bryan will just have to hand over the title after all of that. WWE was sort of backed into a corner with giving Bryan the title, I don't honestly believe they wanted to in the first place. Which makes me worried as to if they will give it to him again in the future.


----------



## thekingg

It's not something that i didn't imagine, given the schedule that WWE gave Bryan before giving him the title, but the reports of stripping are hideous! Why can't they just skip having a WWE World Title match just to preserve the ultra run of this wrestler who gave his ALL to get to this point. That's the friggin retarded point now - the corporation abuses their wrestlers to the point of wearing out and throws them and their accomplishments away once they are not able to perform on top level. And i am getting so fucking sick just remembering how Bryan's first run concluded - were there even 30 seconds in-ring time as champion? Why can't they give it back to him - defend the title at MITB by running the knee to someone or just covering Randy Orton after a Shield attack? Da fuq is wrong here, the hardest working person behind John Cena gets thrown under a bus for a medium injury... fuck that shit!


----------



## kokepepsi

I'm glad because it means no more kane
Bryan has shown to be impervious to "burying" but that kane shit was in no way gonna help him at all

Ambulance match or 6man ladder match for the strap?

Sorry bryan but I want to be entertained


----------



## Romangirl252

Them not wanting as the champ and top guy...I just feel like they really don't want him having the belts or the be top is more then just a storyline


----------



## Beatles123

This hurts...i have never come so close in wrestling to crying.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

Well taking another break until Bryan comes back.


----------



## mpcdude

Fuck!!! No more brock lesnar vs daniel bryan :sad::sad:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

No more title for Daniel Bryan! YES YES YES YES YES!


----------



## gaz0301

I think this will be good for Bryan. The support for underdog Bryan is immense, and upon his return the support for him in his attempt to regain will be incredible!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I wish they would have let Bryan turn over the title and give a heartfelt promo. I am not optimistic about his career at this moment.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> No more title for Daniel Bryan! YES YES YES YES YES!


Still not getting Pinned by El Torito though :


----------



## Osize10

so that's it...all we get is some fake burial by HHH? uh ok

Damn, I didn't realize that many people didn't like Daniel Bryan. I guess they were right, he became champion at WM and everyone was ready to move on. Oh well...I guess I really will move on from wrestling now. I really have no interest in the product anymore


----------



## Beatles123

Osize10 said:


> so that's it...all we get is some fake burial by HHH? uh ok
> 
> Damn, I didn't realize that many people didn't like Daniel Bryan. I guess they were right, he became champion at WM and everyone was ready to move on. Oh well...I guess I really will move on from wrestling now. I really have no interest in the product anymore


He'll be back. It's my hope you stick around.


----------



## jacobdaniel

D Bry's entire post-Mania run has just been an extremely bad string of unfortunate circumstances. I really hope that once he's healthy he can get pushed back to the top and FINALLY have a real championship reign.


----------



## Beatles123

We believed in darker times than this. It wasn't WWE. It was injury. The next title won't take long. Bet on it.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

June 9 2014. A day which will live in infamy in WWE history... Losing Bryan vs Brock is a harsh blow to endure.


----------



## Arcade

It's good that they stripped him of the title. I like Daniel Bryan, but the feud with Kane was boring, and he rarely appeared or competed on Raw during his title reign.


----------



## KO Bossy

Osize10 said:


> so that's it...all we get is some fake burial by HHH? uh ok
> 
> Damn, I didn't realize that many people didn't like Daniel Bryan. I guess they were right, he became champion at WM and everyone was ready to move on. Oh well...I guess I really will move on from wrestling now. *I really have no interest in the product anymore*


Yeah, well, they gave him a Kane feud right out of the gate. They may as well have given him the kiss of death before putting 2 slugs in the back of his title reign's head.

He'll get the belt back at some point. Let him get healthy for now and pray that they don't give the belt to you know who. :cena4


----------



## KO Bossy

Arcade said:


> It's good that they stripped him of the title. I like Daniel Bryan, but the feud with Kane was *boring*, and he rarely appeared or competed on Raw during his title reign.


That's generous. The words I came up with were "awful, horrendous, wretched, cringe worthy, garbage, heinous, atrocious, embarrassing, pathetic, terrible, worst feud of the year."


----------



## vanboxmeer

The edge is off now, it'll be hard to garner the same level of momentum he had before, it'll feel like too much of a rehash with the payoff also being a rehash that only spews memories of disappointment. He'll get his "comeback" storyline and lose to whoever is the champion at the time via shenanigans and that'll set up whoever that person is to lose to the next star chosen in Roman Reigns.

His next best run will be when he is eventually turned heel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE




----------



## Londrick

kokepepsi said:


> I'm glad because it means no more kane
> Bryan has shown to be impervious to "burying" but that kane shit was in no way gonna help him at all
> 
> Ambulance match or 6man ladder match for the strap?
> 
> Sorry bryan but I want to be entertained


I'd agree with this if three of the participates haven't been revealed: Orton, Sheamus and ADR. Killed any hype for the match.


----------



## O Fenômeno

KO Bossy said:


> That's generous. The words I came up with were "awful, horrendous, wretched, cringe worthy, garbage, heinous, atrocious, embarrassing, pathetic, terrible, worst feud of the year."


I honestly believe you wouldn't like Bryan in any feud whatsoever unless he was getting squashed for the WWE title in 10 seconds to Bray Wyatt or some shit.

You do a almost decent job of making it seem like you don't really despise Bryan though 

bama


----------



## Happenstan

Londrick said:


> I'd agree with this if three of the participates haven't been revealed: Orton, Sheamus and ADR. Killed any hype for the match.


Why didn't people see this coming? I'm already 2 for 4 on predicting who'll be in the match. Kane and Cena will be added too soon. I'm as sure of that as I am of Show joining Shield in the main event. WWE is as predictable as can be.


----------



## #Mark

I hope Bryan is off TV for several months. He needs the rest and he'll be more over than ever when he returns. I can't wait to see all of the fickle trolls on here react with glee when Bryan returns.


----------



## Words Of Wisdom

Daniel Bryan has overcome all the odds put in his way so far up to this point. Times are tough, and it's heartbreaking for Bryan marks, but don't doubt Bryan and his support.


----------



## THANOS

Well if this can allow Bryan to take off a few months to rehab, re-train, and come back fresh and better than ever than I'm fine with it! He should return with the Final Countdown and his roh moveset!


----------



## rick1027

yes daniel bryan does need to bo-lieve


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I am fine with this because one it ends the dumb Kane feud and two now he gets to properly heal his neck. Will be interesting to see what angle they put him in when he returns.


----------



## StraightYesSociety

THANOS said:


> Well if this can allow Bryan to take off a few months to rehab, re-train, and come back fresh and better than ever than I'm fine with it! He should return with the Final Countdown and his roh moveset!


They can have a countdown for his return that culminates as the Final Countdown.


----------



## Happenstan

Thank God they stripped Bryan of the title. It clearly got the creative teams' juices flowing. I can't imagine what fresh, new, exciting stuff they have in store for next week and the months beyond. So exciting. I can't wait.


----------



## Osize10

somehow Bryan's dad dying, being booked with Kane, and injuring his neck made Bryan the most hated wrestler on this forum

WF never fails to deliver


----------



## WrestlingOracle

I understand with the WWE philosophy of wrestlers as merchandise and hence in a great effort to keep injuries at as low a chance as possible in an industry notorious for it, there is many talent who don't get to use their full arsenal, but I think it would be nice to see some fire in Daniel Bryan's character when he returns. Always said that something that is missing in a guy like Bryan that keeps him from being precieved by the masses as legitimate despite being a hell of a worker is that Bryan lacks intensity. A man who never lost his title after such an arduous journey to get it should be full of intensity. I expect the core of Bryan's offense to be the same, but I think he should incorporate a few of those suplex variations he did in ROH and at least work a bit snugger upon return.

Edit: You know, a good way to do that would be not to return immediately to a title shot like he most likely will, but have some tune ups against contenders first to show this new aggression of Bryan's.


----------



## Londrick

Osize10 said:


> somehow Bryan's dad dying, being booked with Kane, and injuring his neck made Bryan the most hated wrestler on this forum
> 
> WF never fails to deliver


In the defense of the haters he has done something that is worst possible thing to do as a wrestler: getting over with the non-smarks.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

Meh, Daniel Bryan taking needed time off to heal his neck will lower the hostility towards him. This always happens when someone gets the big title. Eventually people will get tired of who ever holds the title next and move on to the next person.


----------



## Happenstan

Osize10 said:


> somehow Bryan's dad dying, being booked with Kane, and injuring his neck made Bryan the most hated wrestler on this forum
> 
> WF never fails to deliver


I hope this wasn't directed at me. I couldn't possibly have been more sarcastic.


----------



## Happenstan

WrestlingOracle said:


> I understand with the WWE philosophy of wrestlers as merchandise and hence in a great effort to keep injuries at as low a chance as possible in an industry notorious for it, there is many talent who don't get to use their full arsenal, but *I think it would be nice to see some fire in Daniel Bryan's character when he returns.* Always said that something that is missing in a guy like Bryan that keeps him from being precieved by the masses as legitimate despite being a hell of a worker is that Bryan lacks intensity. A man who never lost his title after such an arduous journey to get it should be full of intensity. I expect the core of Bryan's offense to be the same, but I think he should incorporate a few of those suplex variations he did in ROH and at least work a bit snugger upon return.
> 
> Edit: You know, a good way to do that would be not to return immediately to a title shot like he most likely will, but have some tune ups against contenders first to show this new aggression of Bryan's.


WWE (Vince) doesn't believe in booking faces that way so it's probably not gonna happen.


----------



## Osize10

Happenstan said:


> I hope this wasn't directed at me. I couldn't possibly have been more sarcastic.


nope, not at you. not at anyone in general. you can't browse wrestling news recently without reading people bitch about Bryan


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

I can't even believe Bryan's luck...

... first of all, his first two title reigns combined were less than 24 hours. He finally gets his big moment/title reign starting at Mania, gets married and then... his dad dies. That kid who was a big fan of his and he seemed to grow close to, Conor, died. He gets injured and has to lose the title prematurely yet again. I hope he has a speedy recovery, but definitely don't want him back until he's as close to 100% as possible. I don't recall him getting any serious injuries like this in WWE before this (not sure though), so hopefully it doesn't end up being a consistent thing. 

It even goes to show my bad luck... a guy that I mark for is finally within arms' length of being the top guy, even above Cena, and now this shit happens. Like I said, hoping for a speedy, effective recovery and he can come back and get back right to where he left off... or something like that.


----------



## Osize10

#BadNewsSanta said:


> I can't even believe Bryan's luck...
> 
> ... first of all, his first two title reigns combined were less than 24 hours. He finally gets his big moment/title reign starting at Mania, gets married and then... his dad dies. That kid who was a big fan of his and he seemed to grow close to, Conor, died. He gets injured and has to lose the title prematurely yet again. I hope he has a speedy recovery, but definitely don't want him back until he's as close to 100% as possible. I don't recall him getting any serious injuries like this in WWE before this (not sure though), so hopefully it doesn't end up being a consistent thing.
> 
> It even goes to show my bad luck... a guy that I mark for is finally within arms' length of being the top guy, even above Cena, and now this shit happens. Like I said, hoping for a speedy, effective recovery and he can come back and get back right to where he left off... or something like that.


Yeah, I feel you. I'm only bummed b/c he really did nothing wrong at all, but people are already wanting to move on. I fear he'll be back but won't have the support he had, and in the end, we have to be fed the story "that the authority was right." The bad guys won in wwe world and the fans have already dumped Bryan. In reality Bryan is a phenomenal wrestler, but we have to revert to HHH's story and pretend Bryan is a bad champion. I just didn't expect it this fast. I thought there might be some sympathy since he very well nearly had a broken neck for awhile now. I'm more disappointed in wrestling fans right now. Way too fickle and way to reliant on kayfabe than I thought. A shame, really


----------



## Yes Era

Well..they got what they wanted. The best performer isn't champion anymore...now the show is supposed to be 10x better all of a sudden. Of course nothing on this show was ANYWHERE NEAR AS LOUD as the Bryan/Steph segments but hey....let's push SINGING Bray or the lime green motherfucker who can't stay over without leeching and mass promotion.


----------



## Born of Osiris

I'm so scared this means the end of Bryan's big run


----------



## Romangirl252

Sucks to see Bryan not be champ anymore but I hope he gets better and come back stronger then ever


----------



## septurum

So I assume this means that Kane is winning the title at MITB to set up the Stretcher/Buried Alive match once Bryan gets back.


----------



## Happenstan

It's gonna be so damned hilarious to see the response when Cena or Orton win the title at MITB. Cesaro and Sheamus are feuding so they will cancel each other out. Dorito is...Dorito. And the final 3 will be Cena, Kane, and Bray Wyatt. I guess they could swap Kane with Reigns. Either way I just can't see anyone other than Orton or Cena winning it. Apparently WWe made up their minds about the next champ as soon as Bryan gave them the bad news (according to the ones who broke the whole story) and that just screams "fall back on what's worked in the past like Cena or Orton" not "try something new like Cesaro".





septurum said:


> So I assume this means that Kane is winning the title at MITB to set up the Stretcher/Buried Alive match once Bryan gets back.


Ha! I wouldn't worry about that happening.


----------



## Yes Era

Good thing about this, I guess..i can order the last 5 Shimmer DVDS now since Raw is about to be 100% unbearable. It was good while it lasted.


----------



## Osize10

Has Thanos disowned us? I know I'm being way too negative...Thanos? Help?

Plus side to this is I can get back on track watching PPVs on wwe network. I basically missed 2001-2010. I'm actually gonna try and rid my mind of Bryan so it will be super exciting once he returns.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Yes Era said:


> Good thing about this, I guess..i can order the last 5 Shimmer DVDS now since Raw is about to be 100% unbearable. It was good while it lasted.


I usually watch PWG DVDs to ease my pain.

:bow Pro Wrestling Guerrilla :bow


----------



## vanboxmeer

There always was Wrestlemania 30, there's always the memory of that. But you have to temper your expectations, the reality is that you don't come back the same after the neck damage Bryan has sustained, or the concussions, or the rest of the wear and tear on his body. Time is always the winner. And Bryan's proverbial journey was concluded at Wrestlemania 30, it's simply not realistic to believe that a rehash o it will garner the same level of emotional attachment especially when the rug has already been pulled from under him on multiple occasions. 

It's a repeat of the same story, and the casuals are ready for a new story.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Well, Bryan is gone for the foreseeable future. I am admittedly down, but I have a whole bunch of Bryan's career to watch. Hopefully his career doesn't end here. 

Wwe is hurting w/o Bryan and even Punk. I think a big part of Bryan hate was based on envy by other wrestler's marks. I read on the Raw thread that Barrett was over as fuck tonight. I like Barrett, but Bryan in Providence was "over as fuck", not Barrett tonight.Look at the main event reactions. They weren't in Bryan's league. Right now, Cena is the only face who can get that consistent big reaction. For Wwe's sake, I hope they find some other wrestlers that can forge a real,not manufactured,bond with the audience. If not, we will be reading more people marking out over their favorite wrestler getting tepid reactions.

I endorse Seth as champ. The main event suffered without him tonight. Plus he is an exciting wrestler with an exciting moveset.


----------



## Romangirl252

I hope Bryan is back in time for next month cause I'm going to go see Monday night raw on july 14


----------



## Osize10

vanboxmeer said:


> There always was Wrestlemania 30, there's always the memory of that. But you have to temper your expectations, the reality is that you don't come back the same after the neck damage Bryan has sustained, or the concussions, or the rest of the wear and tear on his body. Time is always the winner. And Bryan's proverbial journey was concluded at Wrestlemania 30, it's simply not realistic to believe that a rehash o it will garner the same level of emotional attachment especially when the rug has already been pulled from under him on multiple occasions.
> 
> It's a repeat of the same story, and the casuals are ready for a new story.


this post has helped me. you can't change what Bryan accomplished. Whether they meant it or not, Bryan climbed the mountain. There will always be WM 30. At this point, I just need to give him the time to heal. I hope he can get back to 100%. I agree with Boxy, I can't expect another journey. I just hope he gets back to a point where he can work safe. If he gets any type of ok booking, he can still put on great matches like the one at RR against Wyatt. Even if he is a jobber to the stars again, it would be great to see him get back in the ring healthy and go. We can't expect him to get the titles again. It's a bit sad the casuals aren't as sympathetic as I thought he deserved, but I think we will reach point where the casuals will forget his value and then be reminded. There really is no reason to turn on him, and anyone who boos him legit comes across as a goof, like that guy on raw a few weeks ago.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

This vid is just so good. Never forget the good times fellow Bryan believers:


----------



## Brock

IDONTSHIV said:


> June 9 2014. A day which will live in infamy in WWE history... Losing Bryan vs Brock is a harsh blow to endure.


Yeah, if it wasn't for the unfortunate injury, it may have been Brock/Bryan this year. Let's just hope he come back well and we see it next year.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Phenom

Sad news. I hope he gets well soon. I was really liking his feud with Kane, too.


----------



## Duke Silver

If Bryan wasn't able to compete at MITB, I'm glad that they pulled the trigger last night. I'm not happy with how it was executed but I'm glad that this whole "will they, won't they" angle has been put to bed. It was all starting to take it's toll on Bryan's momentum. There's no denying that his title reign went off the rails after Extreme Rules, and it's a real shame, but if nothing else, it adds to the whole saga. Bryan has a hot angle to return with and plenty of ammunition to become more aggressive towards the Authority.


----------



## Jammy

Welp, it was fun while it lasted. 

The memory of WM 30 will always remain.


----------



## Rap God

Bryan is 1 of the most humble wrestlers ever , how did all those things happen to him?
Atleast he saved WM 30 :bryan3.We will never forget this moment
I hope WWE creative have some awesome storyline for him when he come back


----------



## 260825

Jarsy1 said:


> I hope WWE creative have some awesome storyline for him when he come back












A 2 year old could come up with better & more consistent storylines than those paid hollywood hacks.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Bryan saved Mania. He brought the crowd back from the collective gut punch from the streak ending and,in my opinion, put on two 4 star plus matches. He then got a probably 4 star match out of Kane. All of this happened with a hurt neck. He also brought a tear to Cena's eye on Total Divas.Not much more to say except I will say a prayer for him to make a full recovery. This will not be the last page in the story of The American Dragon.


----------



## THANOS

Osize10 said:


> Has Thanos disowned us? I know I'm being way too negative...Thanos? Help?
> 
> Plus side to this is I can get back on track watching PPVs on wwe network. I basically missed 2001-2010. I'm actually gonna try and rid my mind of Bryan so it will be super exciting once he returns.


Your plea will be answered .

There is nothing to worry about whatsoever my fellow Bryan marks. Bryan will rehab for a month and begin re-training before coming back better than ever. With the recovery he suddenly has more time on his hands, and what does a performer of his calibre that is hungry for more success and constantly wants to improve, do with time on his hands? Well, let's just say, expecting him to come back and perform the same way is selling him short. He will most certainly come back with a fresh style and new aggression. The Bryan we've known the past few months will still be there, but he will be capable of much more than that on his return. I guarantee you all, that when he returns he will be more over than he ever has before and will 100% be THE guy once again, whether WWE has other plans or not.

John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, BNB, Sheamus, Bray Wyatt, etc. will not be more over than him and the differences between their popularity (ratings and reactions) and Bryan's will be astronomical. There's no need to fret, as proven with this past Mania, the people do have the power now and the ball is firmly in Bryan's court until he decides to retire. The fickle bunch complaining on here and on social media websites, have not and will not ever contribute to WWE in a significant financial way, because they're too busy hating everything time after time, so they are irrelevant. And if it's any indicator, WWE, Vince and HHH, seem to be behind Bryan 100% and with his mainstream exposure, ratings consistency, and overwhelming reactions validating that backing, I think it's a backing that won't change anytime soon!

I will be eagerly anticipating the return of the American Dragon to his rightful spot as as the most powerful force in the land of giants and beasts. There's a reason the characters in Game of Thrones fear Dragons most of all .


----------



## Mr. Yes

According to Dave Meltzer, the plan is for Bryan to be the champion again immediately upon returning. So whoever is champion, isn't long for the dragon's shovel.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Mr. Yes said:


> According to Dave Meltzer, the plan is for Bryan to be the champion again immediately upon returning. So whoever is champion, isn't long for the dragon's shovel.


I would love for that to happen, yet I am terrified for his outlook with wrestling's history of neck injuries affecting one's career. If he does return, the storyline writes itself as the dragon returns unto his hall and hordes the championship gold. Can humans hibernate? Wake me when Bryan returns to right the wrongs and assume the mantle of champion again.


----------



## Domingo123

Jammy said:


> Welp, it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> The memory of WM 30 will always remain.


This. All people who kept me watch it now all gone. Jericho, Punk and now Bryan.

The only thing that interests me now is Seth Rollins. I hope he will win MITB and have a decent chance to shine, but that is probably never going to happen. It was reported that HHH wants to make Roman a Cena version2. I gess there is no space for Seth nor Ambrose, but i hope they prove me wrong.

I dont like Wyats, Cena nor Randy and i liked that for this long they maintained low status on the roster. I dont want Cena main event again, ever, but i know that he will leech everything from these new stars.

In memory of Bryan, Phil and Chris. I hope future will show something for us. I believe we will find a counter for 5 moves of doom version2.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Champ or not, he's still the BITW. Wish him a speedy recovery, and when he is back, the hunt is on once again!


----------



## Stone Hot

I unfortantly see DBs main event run being a rey mysterio type run. He will be lucky if he ever gets the title again. Roman Regins is defiantly the big guy we will be looking forward to next.


----------



## Stone Hot

THANOS said:


> Your plea will be answered .
> 
> There is nothing to worry about whatsoever my fellow Bryan marks. Bryan will rehab for a month and begin re-training before coming back better than ever. With the recovery he suddenly has more time on his hands, and what does a performer of his calibre that is hungry for more success and constantly wants to improve, do with time on his hands? Well, let's just say, expecting him to come back and perform the same way is selling him short. He will most certainly come back with a fresh style and new aggression. The Bryan we've known the past few months will still be there, but he will be capable of much more than that on his return. I guarantee you all, that when he returns he will be more over than he ever has before and will 100% be THE guy once again, whether WWE has other plans or not.
> 
> John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, BNB, Sheamus, Bray Wyatt, etc. will not be more over than him and the differences between their popularity (ratings and reactions) and Bryan's will be astronomical. There's no need to fret, as proven with this past Mania, the people do have the power now and the ball is firmly in Bryan's court until he decides to retire. The fickle bunch complaining on here and on social media websites, have not and will not ever contribute to WWE in a significant financial way, because they're too busy hating everything time after time, so they are irrelevant. And if it's any indicator, WWE, Vince and HHH, seem to be behind Bryan 100% and with his mainstream exposure, ratings consistency, and overwhelming reactions validating that backing, I think it's a backing that won't change anytime soon!
> 
> I will be eagerly anticipating the return of the American Dragon to his rightful spot as as the most powerful force in the land of giants and beasts. There's a reason the characters in Game of Thrones fear Dragons most of all .


fpalm


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Sucks that Bryan had to give up the belt. It would be great if they booked him to be more of the edgy/aggressive character he was in ROH. It would make sense from a kayfabe standpoint, as well. Since, his character should be pissed when he comes back that he got hurt after he won the belt and the the authority stripped him of the belt (again, in kayfabe). Hopefully, creative is smart enough to book Bryan's character like that when he comes back.


----------



## Stone Hot

IDONTSHIV said:


>


The force is with roman now.


----------



## #Mark

Meltzer said Bryan will be back by the July PPV or Summerslam. There's no way he isn't continuing his ME run if he comes back that soon.


----------



## Hydra

Ugh.....was so excited for a lengthy title reign for Bryan. Luckily all of this was out of his and WWE's control so no fault can be placed here. Hopefully he's back by Summerslam and gets the belt back sometime in the Fall.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare

Well I'm hoping for a solid Rollins/Bryan feud in the future, don't really care about the reason/ratings or whatever. Would be cool to see the mainstream get a glimpse of these guys with some time to wrestle.


----------



## THANOS

Stone Hot said:


> fpalm


fpalm all you'd like, it doesn't make it an inaccurate or unfounded prediction. :lol

There's also this.



#Mark said:


> Meltzer said Bryan will be back by the July PPV or Summerslam. There's no way he isn't continuing his ME run if he comes back that soon.


----------



## Stone Hot

#Mark said:


> Meltzer said Bryan will be back by the July PPV or Summerslam. There's no way he isn't continuing his ME run if he comes back that soon.


Meltzer said this? The same guy who said punk was returning the Raw in Chicago.


----------



## Chicago Warrior

The thing is though, Daniel Bryan is still one of their most over baby-faces, and to bring him back and be relegate him to mid-card status shortly would seem kinda weird. If Bryan's neck is healed and he is close to 100% then he could still feud with tons of guys like Cesaro, Rollins, Reigns, Brock and others for the title in the main event. Now who knows if he will win the title this year again, but since he is already a 3 time WWE champion, he could realistically win it again soon.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Found this pretty damn awesome video on YouTube!


----------



## Lariatoh!

I've just got that Austin feeling...

The one where I think we are all on borrowed time seeing Bryan in the ring. Like when Foley and Rock were winning Championships, Austin was doing run ins to pop the crowd but he really couldn't wrestle week in week out. 

I just got that bad vibe about Bryan. Neck injuries are not to be messed with.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Lariatoh! said:


> I've just got that Austin feeling...
> 
> The one where I think we are all on borrowed time seeing Bryan in the ring. Like when Foley and Rock were winning Championships, Austin was doing run ins to pop the crowd but he really couldn't wrestle week in week out.
> 
> I just got that bad vibe about Bryan. Neck injuries are not to be messed with.


I cant help but have that feeling too. I am naturally a pessimist and well neck injuries are inscrutable.

I also fear the idea that Bryan doesnt need the title. He is bigger than it, much like Cena. It is true, he is hugely over, but I still want that signature reign. One true title defense over 3 title reigns doesnt cut it. He should have been [aired off against Orton or Batista post Mania to keep that momentum going. Health willing give me Bryan/Brock and later Bryan/Cena just because those two matches are marquee quality.


----------



## MarcioDX99

Stone Hot said:


> Meltzer said this? The same guy who said punk was returning the Raw in Chicago.


Again Meltzer never said that punk was ganna be at raw,he said that a source told him that he has 100% sure but Meltzer didn't believe it


----------



## Chicago Warrior

He might have to change his move-set around. Probably be more submission/technical instead of high-flying. At the very least he should stop the missile drop-kick and headbutt if it will cause future problems.


----------



## #Mark

Stone Hot said:


> Meltzer said this? The same guy who said punk was returning the Raw in Chicago.


He's also the same guy who reported Bryan would get stripped of the belt hours before the show.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

#Mark said:


> He's also the same guy who reported Bryan would get stripped of the belt hours before the show.


Meltzer has had instances of being wrong, but he has had numerous times of being right and usually provides great insight to behind the scenes stuff. I subscribed to the Observer for a number of years in the 90's and I generally trust what he reports. He is the top of the insider food chain as evidenced by all the sites that reference his reports. Being fed misinformation about Punk's return doesnt wholly discredit everything he says. I dont blindly accept everything he says, but I trust him more than everyone else and his track record is pretty damn good.


----------



## jstunna79

:clap


----------



## jstunna79

:bow


----------



## jstunna79

:yum:


----------



## jstunna79

:clap


----------



## jstunna79

:bow


----------



## jstunna79




----------



## jstunna79

wwe


----------



## jstunna79

wwe1


----------



## jstunna79

wwe11


----------



## jstunna79

wwe111


----------



## jstunna79

wwe0


----------



## Bushmaster

The last few posts in here have been pretty shit :drake1

Happy that he was stripped, his reign is probably the worst I've ever witnessed. Even when he was "healthy" it was awful. Getting stripped and not even appearing on Raw? Just awful, hope he can come back stronger though. Didn't think the injury was serious but it's to the neck so even a minor injury can scare you.


----------



## Peapod

Wonder if we still get Bryan Lesnar at Summerslam.


----------



## jstunna79

wwe00


----------



## O Fenômeno

So I guess the first appearance of Bryan will be on his return?

:floyd1


----------



## Chicago Warrior

I don't see what they could do with him with an injured neck right now, he can't get physical. So yeah we probably won't see him till he is healed.


----------



## LigerJ81

Peapod said:


> Wonder if we still get Bryan Lesnar at Summerslam.


I think WWE wouldn't put Bryan in a match with Lesnar even if he was able to recover in time for SummerSlam, risking re injury to his neck due to how Lesnar like to get Rough in his matches.


----------



## Happenstan

Warrior said:


> ...but since he is already a 3 time WWE champion, he could realistically win it again soon.


3 time WWE, 1 time WHC...total 4 time Champ.


----------



## Blade Runner

THANOS said:


> Your plea will be answered .
> 
> There is nothing to worry about whatsoever my fellow Bryan marks. Bryan will rehab for a month and begin re-training before coming back better than ever. With the recovery he suddenly has more time on his hands, and what does a performer of his calibre that is hungry for more success and constantly wants to improve, do with time on his hands? Well, let's just say, expecting him to come back and perform the same way is selling him short. He will most certainly come back with a fresh style and new aggression. The Bryan we've known the past few months will still be there, but he will be capable of much more than that on his return. I guarantee you all, that when he returns he will be more over than he ever has before and will 100% be THE guy once again, whether WWE has other plans or not.
> 
> *John Cena, Roman Reigns, Randy Orton, BNB, Sheamus, Bray Wyatt, etc. will not be more over than him and the differences between their popularity (ratings and reactions) and Bryan's will be astronomical.* There's no need to fret, as proven with this past Mania, the people do have the power now and the ball is firmly in Bryan's court until he decides to retire. The fickle bunch complaining on here and on social media websites, have not and will not ever contribute to WWE in a significant financial way, because they're too busy hating everything time after time, so they are irrelevant. And if it's any indicator, WWE, Vince and HHH, seem to be behind Bryan 100% and with his mainstream exposure, ratings consistency, and overwhelming reactions validating that backing, I think it's a backing that won't change anytime soon!
> 
> I will be eagerly anticipating the return of the American Dragon to his rightful spot as as the most powerful force in the land of giants and beasts. There's a reason the characters in Game of Thrones fear Dragons most of all .


i truly believe that bray wyatt could have come close to getting as over as bryan eventually, but not now. ever since his feud with john cena, i feel like he lost a ton of momentum.

that said, they should keep bryan away from tv for a while, at least that's what i think will ensure the biggest ovation possible for when he returns. i absolutely HATE not seing bryan on my tv every week, but seing him take part in segments with steph every week will get people bored eventually. he should barely be mentioned on tv for the next few weeks, and the WWE should bring him back when it counts the most. i would actually give brock the belt around summerslam, and bryan back bryan at the royal rumble. have him win it, and have him face lesnar at wrestlemania 31 in the main event. they could even have seth rollins be the champion and face bryan, but that would leave lesanr out of the picture and i can't imagine him not being in the title picture this year.


----------



## Rick Sanchez

Shitty reign, but not his fault really. Booked against the Big Red Retard, then he got hurt...XXX was the last great moment he's had. But he'll come back fresh and hopefully it will get better.


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner

People saying Bryan's reign was poor are correct but blame that on WWE.

Kane was a nobody for months and months as corporate Kane yet they find it a good idea to make him come up against Bryan for their main belt. Nobody believed that Kane was going to win despite how crazy they tried to portray him. Complete and utter waste of a years build to then put him up against nobodies who are past their sell by date.


----------



## Cobalt

To be truthful it was a horrible reign, but mostly not his fault. Not much he could do and some very very unfortunate circumstances were cast upon him, it was the right thing to do and hopefully he wins it back soon to have a match with Lesnar once he returns.


----------



## Cmpunk91

Glad it is over, now he can recover with less pressure and come back when he is fully ready and not be rushed back. Once he comes back he can win it again, until then I wanna see bray win the title.


----------



## Mr. Yes




----------



## THANOS

Mr. Yes said:


>


Dude looks so much better with the trimmed beard! Although, it would probably look even better if it were slightly trimmed like in 2012 during his World Title run, but nonetheless, this is much improved over his previous unkempt beard.


----------



## Rap God

I posted this fan made promo because it actually feels a little bit more special than the other fan made promos in my oppinion


----------



## BreakTheWalls

Cobalt said:


> To be truthful it was a horrible reign, but mostly not his fault. Not much he could do and some very very unfortunate circumstances were cast upon him, it was the right thing to do and hopefully he wins it back soon to have a match with Lesnar once he returns.


I don't know if I'd go so far as to call it horrible. His uphill battle at Wrestlemania was one of the most entertaining and feel good moments in recent history; maybe even of this generation. We also we got that Extreme Rules Match against Kane out of it. I can't be the only one who thought that was the best one in a long time.


----------



## Rap God

BreakTheWalls said:


> I don't know if I'd go so far as to call it horrible. His uphill battle at Wrestlemania was one of the most entertaining and feel good moments in recent history; maybe even of this generation. We also we got that Extreme Rules Match against Kane out of it. I can't be the only one who thought that was the best one in a long time.


I agree , the feud with kane wasnt that bad.He also had a really good match with Delrio on RAW.Also in about 1 year people wouldnt even remember Bryan s so called ''horrible reign'' but people will always remember that moment when Bryan made batista tap and won the WWEWHC


----------



## NastyYaffa

Jarsy1 said:


> I posted this fan made promo because it actually feels a little bit more special than the other fan made promos in my oppinion


That's fuckin awesome!


----------



## CupofCoffee

Thankfully, now that he's been stripped of the title, Bryan can finally heal instead of driving and flying all around the United States for some pointless segments that helped his character in no shape of form whatsoever. 

Let the guy rest, and his absence will make the fan's hearts fonder - and once he returns, he will get the biggest pop ever seen. His mediocre feud with Kane will be forgotten, he will resume his title chase, he could introduce some changes to his character (all the frustrations of the last few months could lead to a bit more badass streak in his personality), and he could be placed in a serious program against Lesnar (which, hopefully, would lead all the way to the main event of WM 31, with some sub-feuds thrown in, of course.)

I'm absolutely optimistic about his future. If handled right, Bryan could be bigger than ever before once he returns.


----------



## vanboxmeer

They aren't going to push him over Reigns long-term.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> They aren't going to push him over Reigns long-term.


As long as he's getting better reactions and drawing more money, you can bet your ass they will. Money talks my pessimistic friend. Bryan's position is safe as long as he doesn't re-injure himself for a long time after returning.


----------



## Born of Osiris

vanboxmeer said:


> They aren't going to push him over Reigns long-term.


Sadly you're right fpalm

Bet Bryan won't even get the title back when returns..


----------



## Romangirl252

I wish HHH and Steph but bring up Bryan...they got what they wanted so why keep bring it up...I can't wait for Bryan to come back


----------



## vanboxmeer

THANOS said:


> As long as he's getting better reactions and drawing more money, you can bet your ass they will. Money talks my pessimistic friend. Bryan's position is safe as long as he doesn't re-injure himself for a long time after returning.


No, Reigns is being groomed for at least a prime-Batista level spot which is #2 behind Cena. He's portrayed as far more effective against the top heels at a higher consistency. I can see this year Bryan positioned a lot closer to Rey Mysterio in the mid to late 2000's as Reigns little buddy and set-up guy for the heel to beat up so Reigns can ultimately become the true heir to the throne. Besides, it's obvious that you don't have to twist Vince's arm for him to want to use Reigns in that spot like you do with Bryan.


----------



## THANOS

vanboxmeer said:


> No, Reigns is being groomed for at least a prime-Batista level spot which is #2 behind Cena. He's portrayed as far more effective against the top heels at a higher consistency. I can see this year Bryan positioned a lot closer to Rey Mysterio in the mid to late 2000's as Reigns little buddy and set-up guy for the heel to beat up so Reigns can ultimately become the true heir to the throne. Besides, it's obvious that you don't have to twist Vince's arm for him to want to use Reigns in that spot like you do with Bryan.


He can be groomed all they like, if he doesn't out-pop and out-draw Bryan he won't be getting his spot. Vince is business man and that business man just built his most successful WM ever around a tiny furry wrestler, and don't kid yourself into thinking he did all of that because of "crowd reaction" :lol, he did it because he saw the mainstream reach Bryan and his chant was getting and decided to run with him. 

He wanted to catch lightning in a bottle and it's clear he's now fully behind Bryan since he tried to delay stripping the title for as long as possible. Now plans seem to indicate that Bryan will get the title back instantly as he returns as well, and even in a program with Kane after Mania he still mainevented the next payperview.

Bryan's spot is safe, as long as he's healthy, don't kid yourself into thinking that Reigns is a threat.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I fear the forecast for Bryan's future is cloudy with a 100% likelihood of Reigns.


----------



## vanboxmeer

Reigns isn't a threat because he's already been given the spot. He's the guy who gets to truly give the Authority their comeuppance like a typical Vince McMahon top babyface. 

Out-popping means nothing to how Vince wants to elevate people, they routinely ignore crowd reactions if it doesn't fit the plan they already want. Out-drawing hold actual tangible effect to a degree. But Rey Mysterio could routinely outsell Batista in merchandise, but Vince never had the confidence OR ability to book a guy of Rey's size as any long-term babyface champion. He would ALWAYS have doubts about it even if he never vocalized it to his creative team, in comparison to someone who fit his own mold of what he wanted in a babyface champion who he'd bullishly go forward with far stronger beliefs. 

Bryan was not going to get his already retconned "flash in the pan" night at Mania 30 had several circumstances out of his own control did not happen. They booked him that one night with the most easily laid out plan HAND-GIVEN to them by the fans.

Every week afterwards they had no idea what to do with him. Every week prior to the Rumble, they had no idea what to do with him. Simply put, they don't know how to book him if left to their own devices. 

This is because there's always going to be doubt in the back of Vince's mind when it comes to a Daniel Bryan. That doubt is not in his mind for Reigns. Hence why Reigns is now the #2 babyface on Raw and the #1 babyface on house shows with little struggle or hesitation. Nothing but confidence from Vince, no stop and start, no half-assed pushing. Deliberate and delicate booking of every little detail from camera work, to presentation, to hiding weaknesses and highlighting strengths. He has the spot already, they're just adjusting their television to reflect their house shows.


----------



## ikarinokami

Bryan is going to be huge when he comes back, in my opinion he is going to be on a level above reins and cena.


----------



## Erik.

I hope when he comes back they're not advertising it. Let him come back out of the blue, maybe in an Austin type way and to help someone win over The Authority or to come back to save Reigns or Ambrose from getting a beating etc. 

Just imagine the pop when his music hits and he comes running down to save the day. Damn.


----------



## Luchini

Erik. said:


> I hope when he comes back they're not advertising it. Let him come back out of the blue, maybe in an Austin type way and to help someone win over The Authority or to come back to save Reigns or Ambrose from getting a beating etc.
> 
> Just imagine the pop when his music hits and he comes running down to save the day. Damn.


Knowing them, they'll probably have Justin Roberts announce it. fpalm


----------



## Erik.

WrestleMestle said:


> Knowing them, they'll probably have Justin Roberts announce it. fpalm


"And will everyone please welcome.. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaniel Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryan"

Oh I hate that clown. You just know they'll advertise it, they do that with everything, ratings ratings ratings. They even did it with RVD at MITB, Batista at the Rumble etc. Just let it be a surprise for god sake.


----------



## O Fenômeno

Erik. said:


> I hope when he comes back they're not advertising it. Let him come back out of the blue, maybe in an Austin type way and to help someone win over The Authority or to come back to save Reigns or Ambrose from getting a beating etc.
> 
> Just imagine the pop when his music hits and he comes running down to save the day. Damn.


:banderas


Though watch WWE advertise his return for weeks just so they can get a sold out show. :bosh4


----------



## O Fenômeno

Erik. said:


> "And will everyone please welcome.. Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaniel Brrrrrrrrrrrrrrrryan"
> 
> Oh I hate that clown. You just know they'll advertise it, they do that with everything, ratings ratings ratings. They even did it with RVD at MITB, Batista at the Rumble etc. Just let it be a surprise for god sake.


RVD kinda makes sense though...

I would've been pissed if RVD returned IN PHILLY without me knowing...that was the closest I ever was to going to a PPV as well. I know a few ppl on facebook who went to that show just because RVD went,and they're not weekly viewers like me.


----------



## hamboy64

I have never understood Vince at times and it is emphasised via the whole Daniel Bryan saga

1. He craves main stream attention - daniel bryans YES! chant has done that with loads of the sports teams doing it - not even cena has garnered that much main stream attention and if he has it is because he is pushed to the moon and also the rock ripping him for being fruity pebbles assisted in that with the endorsment deal

2. He wants stars who arent off the rails and cause negative press- daniel bryan isnt like that 

3. He wants capitvating performers - Daniel Bryan is imo the Best in the ring 

4. Merchandise sellers - DB does that...and even with the crappy tees they gave him prior to the yes movement 

5. TV/PPV draws - DB does that and he did it at WM30 where it was all centered aorund him 

6. Pops and respect from the crowd - DB does that and in fact ive personally have never seen the fans rally behind and in essence crap on the shows like they did as they supported DB and felt he was getting treated poorly. (I missed the start of the attitude era so i cant compare to Austin times) 

Im sure you guys can list more stuff... I just wanted to vent because it seems this B+ stuff is from vince which is a shame as he is the most over guy they have - they now have the injury excuse not to push him but then that didnt matter for austin, edge and cena but they will use that against DB. 

Lastly I do like reigns but i feel until he doesnt improve his ring work and promos he is going to get crapped on like many other super pushed guys. in the long run i definatley feel he will be great but they want him to take 2nd top face after cena i think the fans wont buy it long term.


----------



## DanielWyatt

hamboy64 said:


> I have never understood Vince at times and it is emphasised via the whole Daniel Bryan saga
> 
> 1. He craves main stream attention - daniel bryans YES! chant has done that with loads of the sports teams doing it - not even cena has garnered that much main stream attention and if he has it is because he is pushed to the moon and also the rock ripping him for being fruity pebbles assisted in that with the endorsment deal
> 
> 2. He wants stars who arent off the rails and cause negative press- daniel bryan isnt like that
> 
> 3. He wants capitvating performers - Daniel Bryan is imo the Best in the ring
> 
> 4. Merchandise sellers - DB does that...and even with the crappy tees they gave him prior to the yes movement
> 
> 5. TV/PPV draws - DB does that and he did it at WM30 where it was all centered aorund him
> 
> 6. Pops and respect from the crowd - DB does that and in fact ive personally have never seen the fans rally behind and in essence crap on the shows like they did as they supported DB and felt he was getting treated poorly. (I missed the start of the attitude era so i cant compare to Austin times)
> 
> Im sure you guys can list more stuff... I just wanted to vent because it seems this B+ stuff is from vince which is a shame as he is the most over guy they have - they now have the injury excuse not to push him but then that didnt matter for austin, edge and cena but they will use that against DB.
> 
> Lastly I do like reigns but i feel until he doesnt improve his ring work and promos he is going to get crapped on like many other super pushed guys. in the long run i definatley feel he will be great but they want him to take 2nd top face after cena i think the fans wont buy it long term.


Well said :bow.


----------



## hamboy64

thanks bud


----------



## THANOS

hamboy64 said:


> I have never understood Vince at times and it is emphasised via the whole Daniel Bryan saga
> 
> 1. He craves main stream attention - daniel bryans YES! chant has done that with loads of the sports teams doing it - not even cena has garnered that much main stream attention and if he has it is because he is pushed to the moon and also the rock ripping him for being fruity pebbles assisted in that with the endorsment deal
> 
> 2. He wants stars who arent off the rails and cause negative press- daniel bryan isnt like that
> 
> 3. He wants capitvating performers - Daniel Bryan is imo the Best in the ring
> 
> 4. Merchandise sellers - DB does that...and even with the crappy tees they gave him prior to the yes movement
> 
> 5. TV/PPV draws - DB does that and he did it at WM30 where it was all centered aorund him
> 
> 6. Pops and respect from the crowd - DB does that and in fact ive personally have never seen the fans rally behind and in essence crap on the shows like they did as they supported DB and felt he was getting treated poorly. (I missed the start of the attitude era so i cant compare to Austin times)
> 
> Im sure you guys can list more stuff... I just wanted to vent because it seems this B+ stuff is from vince which is a shame as he is the most over guy they have - they now have the injury excuse not to push him but then that didnt matter for austin, edge and cena but they will use that against DB.
> 
> Lastly I do like reigns but i feel until he doesnt improve his ring work and promos he is going to get crapped on like many other super pushed guys. in the long run i definatley feel he will be great but they want him to take 2nd top face after cena i think the fans wont buy it long term.


Excellent 1st post! :clap Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Born of Osiris

hamboy64 said:


> I have never understood Vince at times and it is emphasised via the whole Daniel Bryan saga
> 
> 1. He craves main stream attention - daniel bryans YES! chant has done that with loads of the sports teams doing it - not even cena has garnered that much main stream attention and if he has it is because he is pushed to the moon and also the rock ripping him for being fruity pebbles assisted in that with the endorsment deal
> 
> 2. He wants stars who arent off the rails and cause negative press- daniel bryan isnt like that
> 
> 3. He wants capitvating performers - Daniel Bryan is imo the Best in the ring
> 
> 4. Merchandise sellers - DB does that...and even with the crappy tees they gave him prior to the yes movement
> 
> 5. TV/PPV draws - DB does that and he did it at WM30 where it was all centered aorund him
> 
> 6. Pops and respect from the crowd - DB does that and in fact ive personally have never seen the fans rally behind and in essence crap on the shows like they did as they supported DB and felt he was getting treated poorly. (I missed the start of the attitude era so i cant compare to Austin times)
> 
> Im sure you guys can list more stuff... I just wanted to vent because it seems this B+ stuff is from vince which is a shame as he is the most over guy they have - they now have the injury excuse not to push him but then that didnt matter for austin, edge and cena but they will use that against DB.
> 
> Lastly I do like reigns but i feel until he doesnt improve his ring work and promos he is going to get crapped on like many other super pushed guys. in the long run i definatley feel he will be great but they want him to take 2nd top face after cena i think the fans wont buy it long term.


You're entirely correct. But Reigns will still get that push to be #1 because of his looks. 

I really don't get it but in Vince's head it makes sense sadly.


----------



## THANOS

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> You're entirely correct. But Reigns will still get that push to be #1 because of his looks.
> 
> I really don't get it but in Vince's head it makes sense sadly.


He'll get the big push, that's for sure, but I'm almost positive it won't stick. Unless Reigns starts generating as much business for the company as Bryan, he won't get his spot much less Cena's. If there's one thing Vince cares about more than looks it's :vince$, for proof look no further than the man who just main-evented WM30.


----------



## LPPrince

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

WWE, pls


----------



## LoveHateWWE

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*

Why is Cena even an option for this poll?


----------



## hamboy64

Thanks guys - much appreciated. 

On the subject of Reigns, yes he will get a monster push but he isnt ready yet. He is great in tags and short bouts but not ready for the big time yet - fans in 2014 will see through his push and his average ring skills, once he is able to pull off great matches then sure he can get the push but i feel now will be too soon.


----------



## Rap God

> Daniel Bryan will be filming an anti-smoking commercial in New York City soon. Casting information is available here. The description reads:
> "This spot is very similar to the 'cigarette-as-bully' PSA that is currently running. We find 'Dave' being bullied by his cigarette by way of text message. He is attending a WWE match a super-fan of his idol Daniel Bryan. When Daniel gives a public shout-out to 'Dave' in the audience he is no where to be found. The camera finds 'Dave' alone in the parking lot bullied by his cigarette to go out and smoke missing what would have been the greatest moment of his life thus far."


http://www.nycastings.com/Public_s/v3_viewNoticeDetail.asp?Qc=Film/TV/Video&QPn=1&Qn=60292


----------



## vanboxmeer

People assuming Reigns will fail. Yet completely ignoring the possibility that he actually succeeds and gets over like he has in other situations. So what if he succeeds? Blame the casuals for being fickle?

There are many ways WWE can smoke and mirrors things while he's on top and improving on the job as lead babyface. A fool would ignore the scenario where he succeeds, believing in blind faith gives you:


----------



## The Hardcore Show

vanboxmeer said:


> People assuming Reigns will fail. Yet completely ignoring the possibility that he actually succeeds and gets over like he has in other situations. So what if he succeeds? Blame the casuals for being fickle?
> 
> There are many ways WWE can smoke and mirrors things while he's on top and improving on the job as lead babyface. A fool would ignore the scenario where he succeeds, believing in blind faith gives you:


I don't think he will work out because once people see he is still very green in the ring they will shit on his matches hey if I'm wrong then I welcome Roman Reigns and look forward to his career as a big star but right now I think unless Triple H protects him in their rumored match at Summerslam I think that is when a lot of people will see his shortcomings.


----------



## Happenstan

vanboxmeer said:


> People assuming Reigns will fail. Yet completely ignoring the possibility that he actually succeeds and gets over like he has in other situations. So what if he succeeds? Blame the casuals for being fickle?
> 
> There are many ways WWE can smoke and mirrors things while he's on top and improving on the job as lead babyface. A fool would ignore the scenario where he succeeds, believing in blind faith gives you:



Or people just know their history. Reigns is really no different than Sheamus, Ryback, Lord Tensai, Vladimir Kozlov, Mason Ryan or any other number of gorillas who WWE wanted to be the next big thing only to fail spectacularly.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I think Reigns is incredibly lacking, but I think WWE is treating him like he is too big to fail. He always gets the hot tag, he always gets the "bad ass" line in the limited promo he does do. He is never on his own in a segment. When he was supposed to wrestle Batista, all of Evolution and Shield were present. He has never been asked to carry a segment, yet it is entirely possible Vince could have him win the title in a couple of weeks. A man without a signature promo or a signature singles match has a 50/50 shot alongside Cena of being champion. I wish Bryan had similar booking. Dont hold your breath for HHH to point out all of Reigns' flaws and to educate the audience that he is not worthy. I hope Bryan heals properly, but he maybe coming back to a WWE where his only purpose is to enhance the Roman Reigns experiment.


----------



## SerapisLiber

^Well, there was a time when it seemed like Bryan's only function was to enhance the Sheamus experiment. Look who that worked out for.


----------



## NastyYaffa

http://www.wwe.com/inside/matches-that-changed-their-lives/page-4

That is awesome!! Gonna watch their Unified match now. :mark:


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> http://www.wwe.com/inside/matches-that-changed-their-lives/page-4
> 
> That is awesome!! Gonna watch their Unified match now. :mark:


That is one of their best matches together. That and Driven 2007 are my personal faves of their series. I always get sad watching Wrestling Road Diaries and knowing that Nigel never got his shot in WWE. I'm not sure how much Vince would have liked his voice, but he had good size and was just fantastic as a performer. Nigel vs Orton would have been so great, but alas. :sad:


----------



## NastyYaffa

IDONTSHIV said:


> That is one of their best matches together. That and Driven 2007 are my personal faves of their series. I always get sad watching Wrestling Road Diaries and knowing that Nigel never got his shot in WWE. I'm not sure how much Vince would have liked his voice, but he had good size and was just fantastic as a performer. Nigel vs Orton would have been so great, but alas. :sad:


I always get very emotional when I watch Nigel's documentary "The Last of McGuinness."  I feel so sad for the guy... He was such a beast in the ring, and he could talk too. One of the best wrestlers to never wrestle for the WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

NastyYaffa said:


> I always get very emotional when I watch Nigel's documentary "The Last of McGuinness."  I feel so sad for the guy... He was such a beast in the ring, and he could talk too. One of the best wrestlers to never wrestle for the WWE.


I started watching that, got really sad thinking of what might have been, and never finished it. Maybe, I'll try again this weekend because I am barely watching any WWE until Bryan returns. It was cool to see Ambrose start doing the jawbreaker lariat recently but it also caused me to get those feels again.:sad:


----------



## Yes Era

Cena....you're time is up?


> WWE's merchandise sales have been rising, with WWEShop.com's daily orders up from 867 a day to 1,200 a day. The reason for the increase is unknown, but it could be because of the fact that WWE website is up 74% over the past year (due to the launch of the WWE Network)..
> 
> John Cena is still the top seller at live events with Daniel Bryan at a close second. CM Punk merchandise is still doing very well online. Goldust and Wyatt Family sheep masks are also selling very well.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

^^^
Bryan does move merch. When all is said and done, I think history will show Bryan's run to the title and afterwards did draw in ratings and merchandise. Good for him. It just sucks that the timing of his injury has taken a bit of the wind out of his sails. I hope the old adage of Absence makes the heart grow grow fonder applies to Bryan. He needs to return with a huge crowd reaction so fans remember what being over really looks like. *DAT DAZZLING DRAGON DOMINATING & DRAWING DYNAMIC DEMOS!!!* :bryan

Return to us, *O' DRAGON LORD*, and reclaim the gold that is rightfully yours. Singe the mane of the interloper and pretender to your crown and send him back to the realm of NXT so that he might actually learn to ply the trade of pro wrestling.


----------



## THANOS

Yes Era said:


> Cena....you're time is up?


But I thought ol' John boy was selling 5 times as much as Bryan, I guess that's changed, even with Bryan injured.

Merchandise was the final metric the detractors could use for their argument about why Bryan can't be the top face. If he overtakes Cena, with all of the outlets Cena has going for him to get awareness for his merch, then the detractors will have nothing left to use :lol.

It's a bad day to be a Bryan basher I suppose.

- Ratings draw: Check
- Unique and Marketable look: Check
- Media Friendly: Check
- Role Model: Check
- Largest crowd involvement: Check
- Mainstream acceptance: Check
- Buyrates success: Check (SS, NOC, HIAC, WM30)

And now

- Mechandise mover: Check (Close behind Cena and gaining ground)


----------



## Lariatoh!

I SOOOOO want to see Nigel's documentary. I can't find it anywhere to buy, even on his site, and I refused to download (steal) it as the guy deserves my money, he is so goddamn good in the ring. Even when he left RoH his first three months in TNA were epic as Desmond Wolfe and showed the big leagues that this guy was the man. Such a shame he didn't get his WWE shot. 

Is it true that he is now fit and healthy? Can he come out of retirement and live his dream of being with the WWE. Surely Bryan can put a good word in for him. 

And yes, (yes, yes, yes) please come back soon oh DragonLord and get that last segment return like HHH got when he came back from that quad injury and get that huge ovation... have HHH come out to try and interrupt but get hit with the Running Knee!!!!!

:mark: YES! :mark: YES! :mark: YES!


----------



## Chicago Warrior

THANOS said:


> But I thought ol' John boy was selling 5 times as much as Bryan, I guess that's changed, even with Bryan injured.
> 
> Merchandise was the final metric the detractors could use for their argument about why Bryan can't be the top face. If he overtakes Cena, with all of the outlets Cena has going for him to get awareness for his merch, then the detractors will have nothing left to use :lol.
> 
> It's a bad day to be a Bryan basher I suppose.
> 
> - Ratings draw: Check
> - Unique and Marketable look: Check
> - Media Friendly: Check
> - Role Model: Check
> - Largest crowd involvement: Check
> - Mainstream acceptance: Check
> - Buyrates success: Check (SS, NOC, HIAC, WM30)
> 
> And now
> 
> - Mechandise mover: Check (Close behind Cena and gaining ground)


It is no secret that he is over and people who think that he will be jobbing and reduced to mid-card when he returns will be disappointed. If Bryans neck is healed then he will be back where he left off, there are still many many people who Bryan can have feuds with. Now Bryan won't be in the top spot forever and he isn't right now and while his momentum has cooled off, I expect It to pick up when he returns. Now even if Roman Reigns is pushed ahead of Bryan, I think we can all at least be guaranteed that Bryan will have a program on the show. People get pushed over others in wrestling and us Bryan marks should expect it to happen as well, but like I said Bryan will have some co-main event program even if Roman Reigns gets the top spot. If Bryan still remains over even when he isn't at the top of the card then he will get there again eventually.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

Vince might look at the numbers for Bryan and be very pleased. He may conclude that Bryan has a top spot on the card, that Bryan is so over that he doesnt need the belt. I would be okay with that in the future but I want one signature title run for Bryan. Let him defend against Rollins, Cesaro,Bray,Brock, Cena and others. His fans need more than a one and done reign vs Kane. I hope he gets back soon.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

He's not supposed to be coming back rill August/September at the latest.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> He's not supposed to be coming back rill August/September at the latest.


That seems so far away. I need to hibernate for the summer and wake up when Bryan returns and also get hyped for more Walking Dead.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

IDONTSHIV said:


> That seems so far away. I need to hibernate for the summer and wake up when Bryan returns and also get hyped for more Walking Dead.


why not go to the gym and start lifting weights, and get as ripped as you can before Brian returns; then when he returns you can look in the mirror and say, oh well; if he didn't break his neck I wouldn't be ripped as fuck.  :deebo

FUCK YEAH!!!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> why not go to the gym and start lifting weights, and get as ripped as you can before Brian returns; then when he returns you can look in the mirror and say, oh well; if he didn't break his neck I wouldn't be ripped as fuck.  :debo



This would imply that I am not already ripped as fuck.  When I hear "look in the mirror" I think of this guy:


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

IDONTSHIV said:


> This would imply that I am not already ripped as fuck.  When I hear "look in the mirror" I think of this guy:


Two words for you then



(get) MORIPPED

(Be) HENCHMAAAAAAAAN!!!!!


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

I hope Daniel returns when he's supposed to and not too soon, we don't need a crippled GOAT on our hands.


----------



## Blade Runner

IDONTSHIV said:


> He needs to return with a huge crowd reaction so fans remember what being over really looks like. *DAT DAZZLING DRAGON DOMINATING & DRAWING DYNAMIC DEMOS!!!* :bryan


just wondering, did bryan ever come out to an apathetic or hostile crowd since he started his singles run after team hell no? i seriously cannot think of a single time. bryan would have to be terribly unlucky for a crowd not to pop for him huge on his return, and i just don't see that happening.


----------



## O Fenômeno

SVETV988_fan said:


> just wondering, did bryan ever come out to an apathetic or hostile crowd since he started his singles run after team hell no? i seriously cannot think of a single time. bryan would have to be terribly unlucky for a crowd not to pop for him huge on his return, and i just don't see that happening.


Maybe the Chicago clowns chanting "CM PUNK!" but other than that I don't recall...

It's hard for a face to do anything about CM Punk chants..you either ignore them or throw in a cheap shot at Punk.


----------



## Blade Runner

O Fenômeno said:


> Maybe the Chicago clowns chanting "CM PUNK!" but other than that I don't recall...
> 
> It's hard for a face to do anything about CM Punk chants..you either ignore them or throw in a cheap shot at Punk.


certainly true, but even then chicago was always hot for bryan even if cm punk chants made their way into his segments. it's chicago, cm punk is like jesus there. it's telling that bryan managed to get LOUD chants for him and insane YES'ing the RAW where chicago was supposed to "occupy" the show. at payback the overall response for him wasn't as great, but they still gave him a pop. i don't think the punk chants were to rattle him, more toward the authority i think.


----------



## JamesK

O Fenômeno said:


> Maybe the Chicago clowns chanting "CM PUNK!" but other than that I don't recall...
> 
> It's hard for a face to do anything about CM Punk chants..you either ignore them or throw in a cheap shot at Punk.


I think that no one is more linked with CM Punk in this roster than Bryan.. Same path from the bottom to the top..

CM Punk was the people's guy like Bryan is the past two years... I don't judge them for chanting his name one time.. But still the Chicago crowd was RED hot for Bryan..

For two years there is no crowd that hasn't given Bryan the pop of the night.. Maybe a part timer outpoped him one or twice but this is a normal thing..


----------



## Blade Runner

JamesK said:


> I think that no one is more linked with CM Punk in this roster than Bryan.. Same path from the bottom to the top..


when sami zayn makes it on the offical roster, i think he will be the most closely linked to bryan as being a guy with a huge fan following coming into WWE, and may likely even become the next most over guy other than maybe one (or all) of the shield members. i think he will eclipse cesaro in that aspect.


----------



## JamesK

SVETV988_fan said:


> when sami zayn makes it on the offical roster, i think he will be the most closely linked to bryan as being the guy with one of the biggest fan followings coming into WWE, and may likely even become the next most over guy other than maybe one (or all) of the shield members. i think he will eclipse cesaro in that aspect.


Yeah Sami's personality is definitely more similar to Bryan's.. And yeah no matter how they use Sami,he will get over big time..


----------



## Mr. Yes

Yeah I do have that feeling that they won't use Sami properly at first but it'll come with time. He'll at least have a strong ally in Bryan though.


----------



## hornyforsteph

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I hope Daniel returns when he's supposed to and not too soon, we don't need a crippled GOAT on our hands.


dito


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I'm with you guys. I love me some Sami. I thought without his mask he wouldnt be as good, but he has really shown great babyface fire and has just been great. I hope he and Bryan interact and put on some classics down the line.


----------



## Reaper

Damn, I miss Bryan. Having a really hard time getting into the WWE right now that he's not there. I was hoping that the Shield would maintain my interest, but now that Seth and Ambrose are having a typical mid-card feud over basically nothing there's absolutely nothing for me to really get interested in. 

Want me some Bryan matches ... Anyone hook me up with some of his past great matches for a fix?


----------



## Mr. Yes

I guess you never realize how much of your enjoyment of the show is tied to one man until he's gone.


----------



## The Bloodline

I hope he comes back with a haircut. Please keep the beard but he looks 10 time better with the beard plus buzz cut or at least medium length hair. I see why he had it before but since hes off screen for a while they can sneak it in.


----------



## Tardbasher12




----------



## NastyYaffa

You guys remember that story about Bryan getting mad at HHH because they stopped the match he had with Orton back in Summer? 

Well Y2J confirmed on his podcast that Bryan was really yelling to HHH backstage that night, lol. Bryan truly loves wrestling. Only gets mad when they don't let him wrestle. :bryan


----------



## Chicago Warrior

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys remember that story about Bryan getting mad at HHH because they stopped the match he had with Orton back in Summer?
> 
> Well Y2J confirmed on his podcast that Bryan was really yelling to HHH backstage that night, lol. Bryan truly loves wrestling. Only gets mad when they don't let him wrestle. :bryan


Lol was that the podcast they had recently?

Bryan wouldn't mind wrestling in front of 10 or 100 people if it came down to it, he has said this before.


----------



## Reaper

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys remember that story about Bryan getting mad at HHH because they stopped the match he had with Orton back in Summer?
> 
> Well Y2J confirmed on his podcast that Bryan was really yelling to HHH backstage that night, lol. Bryan truly loves wrestling. Only gets mad when they don't let him wrestle. :bryan


I remember that .... but at the same time even though I appreciate his passion, but I'm worried that that's part of the reason why we're not seeing him today.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Warrior said:


> Lol was that the podcast they had recently?
> 
> Bryan wouldn't mind wrestling in front of 10 or 100 people if it came down to it, he has said this before.


It's from Y2J's podcast where he had Drew McIntyre as his guest actually, lol. Good stuff.


----------



## JustJoel

Reaper Jones said:


> Damn, I miss Bryan. Having a really hard time getting into the WWE right now that he's not there. I was hoping that the Shield would maintain my interest, but now that Seth and Ambrose are having a typical mid-card feud over basically nothing there's absolutely nothing for me to really get interested in.
> 
> Want me some Bryan matches ... Anyone hook me up with some of his past great matches for a fix?


Bryan v. Rollins in ROH


----------



## Rap God

Reaper Jones said:


> Damn, I miss Bryan. Having a really hard time getting into the WWE right now that he's not there. I was hoping that the Shield would maintain my interest, but now that Seth and Ambrose are having a typical mid-card feud over basically nothing there's absolutely nothing for me to really get interested in.
> 
> Want me some Bryan matches ... Anyone hook me up with some of his past great matches for a fix?


----------



## Murph

The pop when he returns, if it's a spur of the moment thing, will be unreal. But I have a bad feeling they'll start the show with Michael Cole welcoming us TO THE LONGEST RUNNING WEEKLY EPISODIC SHOW ON NETWORK TELEVISION followed by an awkward cut to Justin Roberts announcing "and making his return to the WWE Universe...Daniel Bryan!"

Returns like that suck all the joy out of a PRO RASSLIN return.


----------



## PGSucks

The only thing that'll ruin his return is the fact that he'll probably pick up his feud with fucking Kane


----------



## Rap God

Murph said:


> The pop when he returns, if it's a spur of the moment thing, will be unreal. But I have a bad feeling they'll start the show with Michael Cole welcoming us TO THE LONGEST RUNNING WEEKLY EPISODIC SHOW ON NETWORK TELEVISION followed by an awkward cut to Justin Roberts announcing "and making his return to the WWE Universe...Daniel Bryan!"
> 
> Returns like that suck all the joy out of a PRO RASSLIN return.



LADIES AND GENTLEMEN PLEACE WELCOME BACK ,DANIEL BRYAN. Then Cole will be like ''OHHHH MY ,DANIEL BRYAN , DANIEL BRYAN IS BACK , THE FORMER WWE WORLD HEAVYWEIGHT CHAMPION IS BACK.

Bang , u got a ruined return


----------



## Reaper

Dirtsheets (and this forum) are way more likely to spoil the return than the WWE itself.


----------



## Murph

Reaper Jones said:


> Dirtsheets (and this forum) are way more likely to spoil the return than the WWE itself.


How it's executed is more important than whether or not it is literally a surprise, though.


----------



## Reaper

Murph said:


> How it's executed is more important than whether or not it is literally a surprise, though.


I know what you mean. But I really can't fault the WWE for not bothering to keep things a secret or surprise because of how insensitively these dirt sheets handle it as well. I'm pretty sure Batista was supposed to be a surprise return before the dirtsheets ruined it. They're so eager to have some "real" news that they don't give a fuck about whether or not they're helping or hurting the product. IMO, dirtsheets are hurting the WWE significantly and also fans' enjoyment of it as well.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Listen to that pop when he made his return on the go-home Raw to Mania. THAT was unreal, and unlike any pop I'd heard for a long time.


----------



## Mazodus

I would just prefer RAW kick off in silence. Have the opening theme go through, and then when everyone is just scrolling through their twitter on their phone, start RAW in silence and get all the viewers attention, no Cole introduction, no commentary. 10-20 seconds of just crowd noise then bang, cue Bryan.


----------



## #Mark

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys remember that story about Bryan getting mad at HHH because they stopped the match he had with Orton back in Summer?
> 
> Well Y2J confirmed on his podcast that Bryan was really yelling to HHH backstage that night, lol. Bryan truly loves wrestling. Only gets mad when they don't let him wrestle. :bryan


Haha yeah Bryan confirmed it during an interview before Mania. Just shows how passionate Bryan is about wrestling. Can't wait to see him back putting on great matches on a weekly basis.


----------



## Mr. Yes

I watched Bryan's promo where he announced he was having surgery. Man, I miss this guy.


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

Mr. Yes said:


> I watched Bryan's promo where he announced he was having surgery. Man, I miss this guy.


I miss.............. My Dad; he went out for a pint of milk in 1987 and never came back.


----------



## wildpegasus

#Mark said:


> Haha yeah Bryan confirmed it during an interview before Mania. Just shows how passionate Bryan is about wrestling. Can't wait to see him back putting on great matches on a weekly basis.


Which interview was this Mark?


----------



## wildpegasus

NastyYaffa said:


> You guys remember that story about Bryan getting mad at HHH because they stopped the match he had with Orton back in Summer?
> 
> Well Y2J confirmed on his podcast that Bryan was really yelling to HHH backstage that night, lol. Bryan truly loves wrestling. Only gets mad when they don't let him wrestle. :bryan


Which podcast was this one Yaffa?


----------



## Sick Graps-V2

RuThLeSs GrApPLEr said:


> I miss.............. My Dad; he went out for a pint of milk in 1987 and never came back.


Naah I'm just playin' though me and my Dad are cool


----------



## Born of Osiris

I didn't know Bryan's absence would leave me this cynical and apathetic :floyd1

I mean I still care about certain wrestlers but I just can't get emtionally invested in anyone like I did with Bryan.

Product just feels so empty without him.


----------



## NastyYaffa

Sachiko Shinozaki said:


> I didn't know Bryan's absence would leave me this cynical and apathetic :floyd1
> 
> I mean I still care about certain wrestlers but I just can't get emtionally invested in anyone like I did with Bryan.
> 
> Product just feels so empty without him.


This. I really miss him.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Yeah. I think some of the characters are cool, but I just don't care whether any of them win or lose or anything like that.


----------



## Onyx

When Bryan returns, hopefully he gets more freedom on the mic. Bryan actually is good at cutting promos, it's just he needs better material. Right now he cuts a generic face promo and every minute he chants 'YES'. The promos need to be longer, he needs freedom and better material and the YES chants should only happen at the end.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

skyman101 said:


> When Bryan returns, hopefully he gets more freedom on the mic. Bryan actually is good at cutting promos, it's just he needs better material. Right now he cuts a generic face promo and every minute he chants 'YES'. The promos need to be longer, he needs freedom and better material and the YES chants should only happen at the end.


I dont think he will get better material. Even after Mania, I still have doubts about how WWE sees him. Take last Monday, for example. Roman Reigns was resented as the guy who outsmarts The Authority. Bryan has been presented as their victim in almost every single segment. We read how Bryan was going to be second to Cena. Well, with the injury, Reigns has been put into that slot. It wouldnt surprise me if he wins the titles, even though time and time again we were told that the slow burn chase is what really makes for a meaningful title victory.

Bryan still has a track record of doing well with the ratings and merch. He isnt quite in a Ziggler situation where he will get buried post injury because WWE recognizes he does have value. I just fear he comes back loses cleanly to Reigns and Cena a couple of times, then becomes their extremely over little buddy.I want to be optimistic but I could definitely see a new Superfriends with Cena and Roman as Superman and Batman with Bryan as the Flash(in the pan).


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I miss Bryan mucho, but I wont miss this. as beautiful as it was.


----------



## Mr. Yes

Whenever you're brought down about Bryan right now, or whatever happens in the future, just keep in mind: We'll always have Wrestlemania 30. They can't take that from us.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Whats the appeal of Daniel Bryan? He bores the hell out of me.


----------



## NastyYaffa

EvaMaryse said:


> Whats the appeal of Daniel Bryan? He bores the hell out of me.


He's the best wrestler in the world


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

At the risk of turning this into some parallel Shield girl thread:


----------



## JamesK

EvaMaryse said:


> Whats the appeal of Daniel Bryan? He bores the hell out of me.


Yeah he doesn't have the LOOKS.. He is just the most talented wrestler of the past 10 years... That's why he bores you...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

NastyYaffa said:


> He's the best wrestler in the world


In ring he's up there, but best wrestler in the world and all it entails...nope.


----------



## thaimasker

EvaMaryse said:


> In ring he's up there, but best wrestler in the world and all it entails...nope.


So you just admitted that hes one of the best in ring wrestlers in the world and ask what his appeal is...Put two and two together

There isn't one wrestler out there who doesn't bore somebody, everyone has different taste.


----------



## World's Best

EvaMaryse said:


> Whats the appeal of Daniel Bryan? He bores the hell out of me.


Now this is telling -- Raw has generally sucked without Daniel Bryan. The main event matches have been so lackluster lately. Who'd you rather have in the main event? Cena? Sheamus? Orton?... :no:

Appeal of Bryan... hm.. For starters, there are a lot of ROH marks on this site. Secondly, he's quite over with the casuals. Third, he's a spectacular wrestler. Fourth, he brings lots of energy to the ring and doesn't slow down (be it a 10 minute match or 45 minute match). Fifth.. well, you get the picture.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

thaimasker said:


> So you just admitted that hes one of the best in ring wrestlers in the world and ask what his appeal is...Put two and two together
> 
> There isn't one wrestler out there who doesn't bore somebody, everyone has different taste.


Theres more to wrestling than armbars and knees, modern wrestling is about the full package/show. If in ring wrestling is all that mattered then ROH would be huge. Bryan on the Mic is sleep inducing and his basic gimmick of the underdog/long journey to the top has been done 1000 times before. Especially when he's promoing against the likes of HHH and Stephanie who understand how to play their roles so well and do exactly that, Bryan sticks out like a sore thumb for how meh he is in that regard.



World's Best said:


> Now this is telling -- Raw has generally sucked without Daniel Bryan. The main event matches have been so lackluster lately. Who'd you rather have in the main event? Cena? Sheamus? Orton?... :no:
> 
> Appeal of Bryan... hm.. For starters, there are a lot of ROH marks on this site. Secondly, he's quite over with the casuals. Third, he's a spectacular wrestler. Fourth, he brings lots of energy to the ring and doesn't slow down (be it a 10 minute match or 45 minute match). Fifth.. well, you get the picture.


Cena, Orton, Del Rio or preferably Brock Lesnar. Hell even a corporate HHH Title run would be entertaining. Can build him up as unstoppable abusing his own power for a face to eventually defeat.


----------



## O Fenômeno

EvaMaryse said:


> Theres more to wrestling than armbars and knees, modern wrestling is about the full package/show. If in ring wrestling is all that mattered then ROH would be huge. Bryan on the Mic is sleep inducing and his basic gimmick of the underdog/long journey to the top has been done 1000 times before. Especially when he's promoing against the likes of HHH and Stephanie who understand how to play their roles so well and do exactly that, Bryan sticks out like a sore thumb for how meh he is in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Orton, *Del Rio* or preferably Brock Lesnar. Hell even a corporate HHH Title run would be entertaining. Can build him up as unstoppable abusing his own power for a face to eventually defeat.


:maury

No one will take you seriously now...


----------



## vanboxmeer

EvaMaryse said:


> Theres more to wrestling than armbars and knees, modern wrestling is about the full package/show. If in ring wrestling is all that mattered then ROH would be huge. Bryan on the Mic is sleep inducing and his basic gimmick of the underdog/long journey to the top has been done 1000 times before. Especially when he's promoing against the likes of HHH and Stephanie who understand how to play their roles so well and do exactly that, Bryan sticks out like a sore thumb for how meh he is in that regard.
> 
> 
> 
> Cena, Orton, Del Rio or preferably Brock Lesnar. Hell even a corporate HHH Title run would be entertaining. Can build him up as unstoppable abusing his own power for a face to eventually defeat.


Why are you even complaining?

Bryan is just a workhorse top guy now. Reigns has already taken his spot at the very top. There's no point whining about a guy who not even the featured headliner who's run is already finished.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

O Fenômeno said:


> :maury
> 
> No one will take you seriously now...


So...ADRs everything a CM Punk is, only far less douchey, booked terribly and never competed in ROH so neckbeards automatically hate the guy. Doesnt change the fact that Bryan is meh everywhere except for when he's in a match.


----------



## Clique

This is probably not needed potentially until Bryan makes his hotly anticipated return. However, induvidual topics pertaining to Bryan are welcomed in the section.


----------



## Blade Runner

*Re: Let's talk about the guy who made the Yes! chant a thing*



LoveHateWWE said:


> Why is Cena even an option for this poll?


probably because he mentioned daniel bryan by name during his promo at the end of RAW in miami the night after wrestlemania when fans were chanting YES. stupid reason, but that is all i can think of.


----------

